# [Official] Chimp Challenge 2012 - Finished!



## zodac

-credit to Lutro0 for the logo-

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdFFlSjctandWTmNuSkhrSVFSZVFxOWc&single=true&gid=3&output=html&single=true&widget=true

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdFFlSjctandWTmNuSkhrSVFSZVFxOWc&single=true&gid=6&output=html&widget=true

*SignUp Thread*

~I've been hearing about the Chimp Challenge - what is it?
The Chimp Challenge is a [email protected] contest between 8 of the major Folding teams. It is run over 10 days, and the team with the most "Chimp Points" at the end will be crowned the Chimp Champ. The victorious team gets to claim the lucky jaded monkey as the prize. Tales have been told of untold wealth and fame that comes with this. The victorious team is allowed to display in any honorary fashion the jaded monkey, the losing teams are forbidden to display it.

We all Fold using the same username for this event, so please take a look below for the info you'll need.









~When is it?
The competition officially begins on the 15th of May (Tuesday), and will run for 10 days (until Friday the 25th of May). The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (8pm British Time).
*Countdown*

*Note:* For -bigadv Folders, you may wish to switch your clients to OCNChimpin a couple of days earlier, so the WUs start dropping for OCNChimpin as the Chimp Challenge starts.

~How does it work?
This year, there has been a rather large restructuting of the event. While we will all Fold as normal, the points will be broken down into three categories:

*1) Points*

Most straightforward category; simply the number of million [email protected] points each team makes on their CC name.

*2) Conversion*

A measure of how well each team can get their members to switch over to the CC name. It is calculated by:

Points by OCNChimpin/Points by OCN as a whole

Since a lot of people still had WUs to drop at the beginning of the CC (including quite a few -hugeadv WUs), and we don't expect people to switch off OCNChimpin until the end, this will hopefully continue to grow (slowly) through to the end of the CC.

*3) Growth*

Overall, it's this year's total points for OCNChimpin, divided by last year's points (120m). However, for a running total, the following formula is used:
This year's points/((last year's CC points/10)*Number of days already passed)

The bottom part of the equation basically takes the average of last year for a PPD, and multiplies it by the days gone by. For example, having done done 5 days of the CC (give or take a few hours); based on last year, we should be at 60mil points. Any less, and we're at less than 100%.

These points will then be equalised to a scale of 10-110, and the victor will be the team with the highest combined total.



Spoiler: Details on category equalisation



Each category will be equalised as follows:

Team A - 120
Team B - 84
Team C - 47
Team D - 103

We take the range (max-min, which = 73). We then use this formula = (points*100/range).

So the scores become:

Team A - 164.4
Team B - 115.1
Team C - 64.4
Team D - 141.1

Finally, we subtract the lowest score (64.4) from all teams, and then add 10 to bring the points into a 10-110 range (10 for lowest team, 110 for highest team):

Team A = 110
Team B = 60.7
Team C = 10
Team D = 86.7



Also, remember that we Fold for the research, *not* for points, or victory in a competition. As such, we do not encourage actions that are detrimental to the Project. This includes priming multiple WUs to drop as the competition starts, or Folding on hardware without permission from the owners.

~Who is involved?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdGNxZXFDWnpOTnc0anEyNGtwVXYwY3c&output=html&widget=true

~How do I join?
If you just want to join the cause:
Username: *OCNChimpin* (Case sensitive)
Team: *37726*
Passkey: *fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2* (bonus enabled)

*How to change your username*

If you'd like to be included in prize drawings and a sig badge, take a look at the signup thread below; it covers everything you need to know.

*SIGN UP HERE*

~Why should I Fold?
[email protected] is involved in trying to understand the folding/mis-folding of proteins in the human body, which is the cause of many diseases (Parkinson's, Alzheimer's, Huntington's, and many forms of Cancer). While the Project won't find a cure for any of diseases, its research will benefit other researchers across the world, in the form of peer reviewed, published papers. One of the more significant achievements was simulating protein folding on a millisecond timescale.

Here are a few other links that might be of interest to you:

Publications from [email protected]

[email protected] FAQ

Folding Memorial: I Fold for...

Is Folding worth it, and does it make a difference?

There are also other reasons to join in. Competition is always fun, and we've got a few other teams to compete with. Plus, we have prizes.









~Prizes?

*Note:* This year, we're going to change how we deal with physical prize donations:

Donors will ship out prizes directly to the winners after they have been drawn, and must be willing to cover shipping. We will be responsible for drawing the winners, and I'll personally contact the winners and donors to make sure everything gets shipped out, but OCN can't guarentee that donor's won't renege on the prize.

Prizes will be added as I get confirmation. Please PM me if you'd like to donate a prize.

*-OCN prizes*
• $750 in PayPal Prizes (distribution yet to be decided) - donated by *admin*

• 10x OCN Ducky Keyboards - donated by *admin*
• 20x Yubikeys (with 1 year of Last Pass) - donated by *admin*
• 8x OCN Hoodies - donated by *admin*

*-PayPal*

• $25 PayPal - donated by Sethy666

• 3x $20 PayPal - donated by *JedixJarf*

*-Games*

• Sol Survivor (Steam) - donated by my94r/t

• Fallout3 GOTY (Steam) - donated by omega17
• Batman AA (Steam) - donated by omega17
• VVVVVV (Steam) - donated by omega17
• And Yet It Moves (Steam) - donated by omega17

• Humble Indie Bundle 4 (Steam) - donated by stolid

• Battlefield 3 (Origin) - donated by omega17

• VVVVVV (Steam) - donated by morecheese

• Lucid (Steam) - donated by dandu5

• Dungeon Defenders (Steam) - donated by anubis1127

• Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter & Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter (Steam) - donated by G3RG

• Portal (Steam) - donated by G3RG

• 2x Torchlight (Steam) - donated by Forsaken_id

*-Hardware*

• 4GB G.Skill RAM (2x2GB; 1600 6-8-6-24 -1T) - donated by bfreddyberg

• Corsair TX950W PSU - donated by Nude_Lewd_Man *Europe, else winner splits costs*

• 250mm Fluorescent Blue Liquid Fusion res - donated by Frozen-Q

• Asus GTX 460 DC - donated by gsa700* US48*

• Red LED light strip (no connectors) - donated by faMine *US48, else winner splits costs*

*-Misc*

• 2 dozen peanut-butter cookies (winner's choice of M&Ms, chocolate chips or Reese's chips) - donated by CTRLurself *US48 only*

• 2x Overclock.net [email protected] T-Shirts - donated by FTWPC

• USB-powered foam missile launcher - donated by derickwm
• Hitman Revolutions tie & Assassin's Creed inflatable axe - donated by wirefox

Thank you to all donors.









~Spread the Word!
Support OCNChimpin by changing your avatar to one of the official avatars:





































And a sig link, of course.









:sonic:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457]Chimp Challenge Recruitment - 15th-25th May 2012 - OCN vs The World[/URL]* :sonic:​


----------



## zodac

~Quick Set Up for new Folders

1) Download the v7 Folding client:

Link (Direct link to client)

2) Install the client to the default location, but save the Data Folder to *C> Program Files (x86)> FAHData*.

At the following screen, leave all settings on the "Recommended" options.



Spoiler: Client Installation



 





3) Next, you reach the initial configuration screen. Enter the following:

Username: *OCNChimpin* (Case sensitive)
Team: *37726*
Passkey: *fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2* (bonus enabled)

Preferred Mode: *GPU & SMP*



Complete the installation, and the client will start. (You may get a Windows Firewall notification; allow access and move on). You're finished.









*During the CC*, when a WU has reached 50%+ completion, take a screenshot of the client window (example below), your OCN name in Notepad, and the time. Email this screenshot to [email protected]. Again, *only one WU is required*.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## omega17

May I be the first to say









I think we can definitely push for category #3; recruitment is our strong point (other than being generally awesome







)

Spread the word OCN : this is the year we take that damn monkey









Also z, you see how this works now? You tweet, I reply. No tweety, no reply.


----------



## zodac

Yup... expect to see a load of recruitment threads going up tomorrow. Just waiting on a logo.


----------



## Philistine




----------



## Citra

k.

Btw in.


----------



## juano

So who wants to OCN Chimpin/Folding up my war face for me?



Translation: Would somebody like to put the OCN or folding symbol in an unobtrusive place in this picture so I can use it as my avatar?


----------



## robbo2




----------



## juano

Excellent.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Excellent Job....


----------



## juano

Actually for super freaking bonus points throw the plate in there somewhere.


----------



## flipd

I've been camping the [email protected] forum for this. YESSSSS!!!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

the BONIC even ends May 10th , Ill be in just in time for this


----------



## Nhb93

I'm home from college and will be upgrading to a 960T, great timing. Looks like I'll be gaming on my current sig rig for a little while longer.


----------



## robbo2




----------



## Citra

11/10


----------



## [March]




----------



## Disturbed117

In!


----------



## ElementR

I will be going out of town Monday the 14th. Is it an issue if I switch all my clients over before the start date?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> I will be going out of town Monday the 14th. Is it an issue if I switch all my clients over before the start date?


Absolutely fine


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> I will be going out of town Monday the 14th. Is it an issue if I switch all my clients over before the start date?


That's no problem.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Absolutely fine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> That's no problem.


woot for wasted points!


----------



## Nitrogannex

I'm really hoping Zotac's RMA service pulls through and I can join, heck, maybe i'll get luck and they'll be out of 560tis so they'll send me a 448 core or a 570


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I'm really hoping Zotac's RMA service pulls through and I can join, heck, maybe i'll get luck and they'll be out of 560tis so they'll send me a 448 core or a 570


Lol. There are way too many 560tis in the market. Now if I rma my 465...


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I'm really hoping Zotac's RMA service pulls through and I can join, heck, maybe i'll get luck and they'll be out of 560tis so they'll send me a 448 core or a 570


that would be WINNING! Good luck with that.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Lol. There are way too many 560tis in the market. Now if I rma my 465...


I CAN DREAM HAROLD!!!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I CAN DREAM HAROLD!!!


----------



## zodac

Lol, Harold.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Btw, has anyone ever done a reverse img search on that plate, if not, let me save you some time, here's what comes up

http://medias.lepost.fr/ill/2011/01/03/h-20-2357656-1294033676.JPG


----------



## valvehead

Definitely in.

And here's my little contribution:



Though I need to work on the text so that it is more visible at avatar size.


----------



## juano

Ooo ooo do mine but less crappy than robbo2 did.


----------



## metalmayhem9

Gonna be my first CC. Mmmmaaad excited!









Question: Is it ok if I use old 6.41 GPU3 & 6.34 SMP2 clients instead of v7? V7 nets me ~28000 PPD less than what my hardware should churn out.


----------



## juano

Yea you can use v6 no problem, but v7 should not be giving you any less PPD.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Ooo ooo do mine but less crappy than robbo2 did.


I'm definitely not an expert at GIMP/Photoshop, but I'll give it a shot tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Btw, has anyone ever done a reverse img search on that plate, if not, let me save you some time, here's what comes up
> http://medias.lepost.fr/ill/2011/01/03/h-20-2357656-1294033676.JPG


FUNNY ! ! ..


----------



## csm725

zodac, add a link to the CC page in the stickied section :thumb:


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> zodac, add a link to the CC page in the stickied section


We also need a banner in the carousel. Bionic has one.


----------



## Disturbed117

New Avatar!


----------



## omega17

Looks like the official avatars are out the window then


----------



## csm725

I have a very good one but it's not something staff would like. I'll PM it to you.


----------



## omega17

You're right, staff wouldn't approve. Or maybe _one editor_ wouldn't approve


----------



## Alatar

in!


----------



## omega17

<-.-.-.-.-. Alternative 'semi-official' Infiltrator avatar now available


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm in too. But hopefully it won't be like last year and the guy with the prizes won't run off with them.


----------



## omega17

Don't give zodac any ideas!


----------



## 5prout

Yay! Now that I have my i5, I will be able to fold way more points than last year







!


----------



## raiderxx

Freaking pumped! Just grabbed another 275 for almost free to fold with!


----------



## Demented

Who are we?


----------



## Flying Toilet

Hmmm....


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> *snip*
> Hmmm....


Uh oh he's coming back for more prizes! lol


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Who are we?


The Wildcats!

And who are we gonna beat?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> The Wildcats!
> And who are we gonna beat?


Sigh...


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Sigh...


that motivated me to go get some breakfast


----------



## zodac

Use that video before every exam.


----------



## juano

So much grammar...


----------



## zodac

I forsee a lot of PMs being sent out in the next few weeks.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I forsee a lot of PMs being sent out in the next few weeks.


Why for?


----------



## ShtKck

So even though GPU folding robs CPU cycles you still want us folding both?

Is team competition put on hold for this period of time?


----------



## zodac

Bugging people so much that they join just to stop me bugging them.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> So even though GPU folding robs CPU cycles you still want us folding both?
> 
> Is team competition put on hold for this period of time?


Yes, the TC isn't on in May.

As for CPU+GPU, you can Fold on both GPUs, and 6 threads of the i7 - that't give the GPUs enough space that it doesn't hurt the CPU's performance.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Bugging people so much that they join just to stop me bugging them.


I've been told I'm good at bugging people.
EDIT: Almost forget to get my jab in. "Imagine if we didn't have to bug people to change names, then we could just bug people to start folding."








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> So even though GPU folding robs CPU cycles you still want us folding both?
> Is team competition put on hold for this period of time?


Yes, no TC for May.


----------



## eternal7trance

Too bad these 680s won't be great folders.


----------



## ShtKck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Yes, the TC isn't on in May.
> 
> As for CPU+GPU, you can Fold on both GPUs, and 6 threads of the i7 - that't give the GPUs enough space that it doesn't hurt the CPU's performance.


What's the slot options / arguments to fold on only 6 threads?

Thanks Zodac.


----------



## zodac

v7 client? Just go into:

Configure> Slots> SMP> Edit> Cores


----------



## juano

Finish the current WU on your CPU (right click the slot then finish), then when it's done go to configuration, slots, select the CPU SMP then hit edit. In the edit window under the SMP section there is a CPUs field that wil say -1, change that to 6 and resume folding as normal. Also be sure to add the client type advanced to both of your GPU slots, you can do that while folding without the need to finish the current WU.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

CPU is now at 3.8GHz, and chilling there nice and dandy, Temps are hot, but not too Hot... Im gunna make sure its stable first though by running a couple benchies and running a couple WU's throught it. because everyone knows [email protected] is the best CPU stability tester there is


----------



## Alatar

Time to kidnap some rigs from family members, friends and school for some folding action!








(with permission of course haha)


----------



## csm725

Course.


----------



## zodac

Yeees... permission.

:ninja:


----------



## omega17

Is "permission" when they don't say no (because you don't ask them)?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Its only illegal if you get caught, that always been my motto


----------



## ShtKck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Its only illegal if you get caught, that always been my motto


Says the guy with Charlie Sheen as his avatar.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> Says the guy with Charlie Sheen as his avatar.


----------



## decali

Awesome! Been looking forward to participating in a Chimp Challenge. I'll have my new system up just in time for the last week of this


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## harlen

Anyone got links for getting 680s running? I followed a guide over at evga forums (create GPU2.txt file, set client-type beta for gpu slot) and have it starting. But currently it's dying at around 1% with

20:47:25:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
20:47:25:WU00:FS00:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 52
20:47:25:WU00:FS00:0x15:NANs detected on GPU
20:47:25:WU00:FS00:0x15:
20:47:25:WU00:FS00:0x15:[email protected] Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
20:47:25:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
20:47:25:WU00:FS00:Starting


----------



## juano

Is it overclocked? Try it stock.


----------



## harlen

Hyep, at around 1300. Set it to stock (gives 1110) and past 1.5% already. I'll work my way up carefully. Cheers


----------



## juano

The NANS error stands for "not a real number" so that means there was a calculation error in the work you were doing (i.e the card is unstable) and I'm sure you can guess that the UNSTABLE MACHINE error means that the card is unstable as well.


----------



## harlen

Yeah. but you know, beta work units, officially unsupported card, obviously the problem must be somewhere else and not my stable overclocked machine right?


----------



## omega17

It stands for Not A Number









Whether the number is real or imaginary is irrelevant


----------



## omega17

I just had a thought; what measures are in place to make sure that users don't just start setting up duplicate accounts just to fulfil #2?


----------



## harlen

well 50ppd is a bit disappointing, but the 680 is doing less than my 570 at only 17kppd.

I could throw my 570 back in to my spare pcie slot. It pulled 20ppd, although i can't put it under water due to alignment so about 20% less on the overclock, and it'll be damn noisy.


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> It stands for Not A Number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether the number is real or imaginary is irrelevant


I just rotated my machine by 90 degrees and it all works fine now


----------



## Ruined

Alright after reading some info you got me, I'll try to help out.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> I just had a thought; what measures are in place to make sure that users don't just start setting up duplicate accounts just to fulfil #2?


It means growth in terms of points, not members








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruined*
> 
> Alright after reading some info you got me, I'll try to help out.


Who got you? That's right ME, BABY!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruined*
> 
> Alright after reading some info you got me, I'll try to help out.


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Who got you? That's right ME, BABY!


maybe


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> It means growth in terms of points, not members


Gotcha


----------



## Genyx

I'll help you guys along, might squeeze a few more hz out of my clock to help


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genyx*
> 
> I'll help you guys along, might squeeze a few more hz out of my clock to help


This







, gonna see if I can't get my 7970 stable at 1275/1750 for this thing, i5 at 5ghz (hopefully).


----------



## omega17

Don't fold on the 7970, it'll eat too many cycles from the i5.


----------



## brodieboy143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Ooo ooo do mine but less crappy than robbo2 did.


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Don't fold on the 7970, it'll eat too many cycles from the i5.


I'll get more points if I don't? I thought gpu helped a lot?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brodieboy143*


I like it cause it makes me LOL, but it makes me wonder what it could've looked like if you tried to make it look good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruined*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Don't fold on the 7970, it'll eat too many cycles from the i5.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get more points if I don't? I thought gpu helped a lot?
Click to expand...

The GPU will add about 9K points per day while your CPU will do around 20K overclocked. What I would do is just run the CPU folding on 3 cores which will allow the GPU to still fold, this way based on my rough estimates you'd be getting about 15K + 9K instead of just 20K. To do this finish the current WU on your CPU (right click the slot then finish), then when it's done go to configuration, slots, select the CPU SMP then hit edit. In the edit window under the SMP section there is a CPUs field that wil say -1, change that to 3 and resume folding as normal. Also be sure to add the client type advanced of your GPU slots, you can do that while folding without the need to finish the current WU.


----------



## omega17

nVidia does. AMD doesn't.

@brodieboy, that is full of awesome.


----------



## NFL

Count me in...first year I folded on something other than a laptop


----------



## Nhb93

Since I will very hopefully be getting a 960T just before the CC this year, should I just fold on it, or should I use my 460 and throw in my two 8800GTX's for the extra PPD? Would it even be worth it?


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> The GPU will add about 9K points per day while your CPU will do around 20K overclocked. What I would do is just run the CPU folding on 3 cores which will allow the GPU to still fold, this way based on my rough estimates you'd be getting about 15K + 9K instead of just 20K. To do this finish the current WU on your CPU (right click the slot then finish), then when it's done go to configuration, slots, select the CPU SMP then hit edit. In the edit window under the SMP section there is a CPUs field that wil say -1, change that to 3 and resume folding as normal. Also be sure to add the client type advanced of your GPU slots, you can do that while folding without the need to finish the current WU.


Doesn't work like that. You lose more bonus points from the SMP by taking much longer to complete, so using 3/4 of the cores doesn't give you 3/4 of the points. You're looking at 20K SMP only, or 8K GPU and 12K SMP, or another way to look at it is 20K using 150W, or 20K using 350W.

Don't waste electricity.

I just realised who I was quoting. You should know better


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Since I will very hopefully be getting a 960T just before the CC this year, should I just fold on it, or should I use my 460 and throw in my two 8800GTX's for the extra PPD? Would it even be worth it?


Yes it would absolutely be worth it.


----------



## Outcasst

Oh man, I hope there's something out for the GTX 680's by then.


----------



## omega17

How are they folding right now?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

funny how after 3 1/2 years on these forums i finally join a chimpin event, i mean after about 4 pc's, 15 cpu's, and probably close to 20 gpu's i decide to fold on my alienware laptop...... Whatever i can do to help once again


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Doesn't work like that. You lose more bonus points from the SMP by taking much longer to complete, so using 3/4 of the cores doesn't give you 3/4 of the points. You're looking at 20K SMP only, or 8K GPU and 12K SMP, or another way to look at it is 20K using 150W, or 20K using 350W.
> Don't waste electricity.
> I just realised who I was quoting. You should know better


I'm well aware of how it works (







). I said they were rough estimate because it's been too long since I've folded on a 2500k to know what they get anymore, and half the people that say what they get doesn't sound believable. Some people say he can get 26K out of it in windows at 4.6GHz or something and others say they get less than 20K. So really the best I could estimate the PPD would be with any sort of confidence would be anywhere from 12 to 24K. Regardless though I can all but guarantee him that he will get more than 3K more out of GPU and CPU SMP 3 versus just SMP4, not to mention the fact that the SMP 3 will be more consistent while allowing you to use the computer for mundane daily tasks than the SMP alone would be, folding at 100% and try to browse the internet kills my CPU PPD. Besides this is the CC, why the hell are we arguing about efficiency?!?! Go get every calculator you can find to fold for pete's sake.

Maybe for 24/7 during non CC I would be more inclined to say just CPU only, but I could go either way with that too.I do always try to make sure they know that the AMD GPU are pretty inefficient though.


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'm well aware of how it works (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I said they were rough estimate because it's been too long since I've folded on a 2500k to know what they get anymore, and half the people that say what they get doesn't sound believable. Some people say he can get 26K out of it in windows at 4.6GHz or something and others say they get less than 20K. So really the best I could estimate the PPD would be with any sort of confidence would be anywhere from 12 to 24K. Regardless though I can all but guarantee him that he will get more than 3K more out of GPU and CPU SMP 3 versus just SMP4, not to mention the fact that the SMP 3 will be more consistent while allowing you to use the computer for mundane daily tasks than the SMP alone would be, folding at 100% and try to browse the internet kills my CPU PPD. Besides this is the CC, why the hell are we arguing about efficiency?!?! Go get every calculator you can find to fold for pete's sake.
> Maybe for 24/7 during non CC I would be more inclined to say just CPU only, but I could go either way with that too.I do always try to make sure they know that the AMD GPU are pretty inefficient though.


Ok well I'll set it to SMP 3 after it's finished currently it's saying about 17000k with GPU vs 6500k CPU only SMP 4. I don't have bonus points yet as I just started when do they start kicking in? I'm at 4.2ghz right now, currently waiting on a better cooler, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruined*
> 
> Ok well I'll set it to SMP 3 after it's finished currently it's saying about 17000k with GPU vs 6500k CPU only SMP 4. I don't have bonus points yet as I just started when do they start kicking in? I'm at 4.2ghz right now, currently waiting on a better cooler, should be here tomorrow.


After 10 SMP (CPU) work units completed with a passkey. The Chimp Challenge name/passkey is already primed for bonus points FYI. Oh and do be sure to finish your current work unit that your CPU is working on before changing to smp 3, changing in the middle will destroy your current work unit.


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> After 10 SMP (CPU) work units completed with a passkey. The Chimp Challenge name/passkey is already primed for bonus points FYI.


Alright, thanks for the all info + Rep, gonna get my account up and going for bonus points for OCN. CC should be good though, hopefully I figure out how to max my comp before that.


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Oh man, I hope there's something out for the GTX 680's by then.


680s can fold right now with the right setup.

What we need is something /better/ as about 17k ppd is pretty poor performance compared to a 570s 20k


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Since I will very hopefully be getting a 960T just before the CC this year, should I just fold on it, or should I use my 460 and throw in my two 8800GTX's for the extra PPD? Would it even be worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it would absolutely be worth it.
Click to expand...

Actually, I just thought, is my PSU enough to actually drive all of that?


----------



## juano

I don't remember what the 8800GT draws but it would definitely be fine with the CPU, 460 and at least one 8800GT.

EDIT: just looked briefly and Anandtech says only 105W... really? If that's true then your x750 can run the CPU, 460 and two 8800GT easily assuming you have the necessary PCIe power connections or adapters to link them all up. I would probably use the GPU tracker for that set up as it will take care of setting up the various GPUs for you.


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

Ah yes, my favorite time of the year. I will sign up when I get back to my rig, gonna be a good year of points with my 7970.


----------



## Tyrandis

I might consider this as a challenge if i'm not to busy


----------



## Erick Silver

CHIMP CHALLENGE TIME!!!!







Wait. I have more clients to switch over this year........damn......


----------



## rctrucker

I might be able to get in for a couple hugeadvs, we'll see.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I don't remember what the 8800GT draws but it would definitely be fine with the CPU, 460 and at least one 8800GT.
> 
> EDIT: just looked briefly and Anandtech says only 105W... really? If that's true then your x750 can run the CPU, 460 and two 8800GT easily assuming you have the necessary PCIe power connections or adapters to link them all up. I would probably use the GPU tracker for that set up as it will take care of setting up the various GPUs for you.


They're 8800GT*X*'s, so I believe the power draw is actually significantly higher. I've seen everything from 145 to 280W draw/load draw for these things. I just read an Anand article that an SLI GTX system drew only 520W during benching.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Oooooh! I've been waiting for this thread to drop. (though it seems I'm a little late







)

I'm totally down for a 3rd Chimp Challenge.








Got a much better CPU to fold on this year too.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*
> 
> Oooooh! I've been waiting for this thread to drop. (though it seems I'm a little late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'm totally down for a 3rd Chimp Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a much better CPU to fold on this year too.


Yeah last year I was on a E7500 Core 2 duo and a GTS450. This year I have an X6 1090t, GTS450, GT240, E7500, 2x E8400....so many clients....


----------



## Domino

I said I wouldn't but I am...

JOINING IN WITH MAH CRUMMY COMPOOTAR.

*Edit:* Just a quick question. How fast should I see the progress bar advance? I'm sitting at 0.00 and been that for a few. GPU and CPU are at 100% loads. I remember it took me a week last time to make any progress. Is this normal?

*Edit2:* Nvm, just a little excited to help out; it's now giving me an ETA. Haha.

Folding for my Nan with Alzheimer's. She has been getting worse day by day. Haven't seen her for awhile but I've heard that she is now in a wheelchair because of it.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> I said I wouldn't but I am...
> JOINING IN WITH MAH CRUMMY COMPOOTAR.
> *Edit:* Just a quick question. How fast should I see the progress bar advance? I'm sitting at 0.00 and been that for a few. GPU and CPU are at 100% loads. I remember it took me a week last time to make any progress. Is this normal?
> *Edit2:* Nvm, just a little excited to help out; it's now giving me an ETA. Haha.
> Folding for my Nan with Alzheimer's. She has been getting worse day by day. Haven't seen her for awhile but I've heard that she is now in a wheelchair because of it.


If you're folding on a laptop be sure to keep an eye on the temps for the first few days.

Edit: never mind, you appear to have folded before.










What hardware are you folding on?


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

I love my ACER laptop, the cooling solution is actually quite decent, idles around 38 - 40 and load is around 70 ish... and it only fluctuates by 2 degrees, you can tell the engineered this thing properly. Except for the VGA port... i would like that on the right.....


----------



## Escatore

All the equalization sounds complicated....

How about I just put in the info and fold like crazy?


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> I said I wouldn't but I am...
> 
> JOINING IN WITH MAH CRUMMY COMPOOTAR.
> *Edit:* Just a quick question. How fast should I see the progress bar advance? I'm sitting at 0.00 and been that for a few. GPU and CPU are at 100% loads. I remember it took me a week last time to make any progress. Is this normal?
> *Edit2:* Nvm, just a little excited to help out; it's now giving me an ETA. Haha.
> 
> Folding for my Nan with Alzheimer's. She has been getting worse day by day. Haven't seen her for awhile but I've heard that she is now in a wheelchair because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're folding on a laptop be sure to keep an eye on the temps for the first few days.
> Edit: never mind, you appear to have folded before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What hardware are you folding on?
Click to expand...

Just the GPU and CPU. I used to have an old HP notebook with a P7220 or something (same thing as this, but 2.0GHz). Just ran some other client throughout the day. This rig now has a cooling pad under it that has dropped temps down by around 10C. So everything is fine on 100% load (both CPU and GPU). PPD was something like 1200 this time. WoooO! Haha.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> All the equalization sounds complicated....
> 
> How about I just put in the info and fold like crazy?


It sounded like all of that was being taken care of by the guys up top who are running the thing. I think putting in the info and folding like crazy is all we have do.









And you know, "borrow" hardware from friends and family or zodac will be angered.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Just the GPU and CPU. I used to have an old HP notebook with a P7220 or something (same thing as this, but 2.0GHz). Just ran some other client throughout the day. This rig now has a cooling pad under it that has dropped temps down by around 10C. So everything is fine on 100% load (both CPU and GPU). PPD was something like 1200 this time. WoooO! Haha.


Ah.


----------



## EPC-Valthos

im in


----------



## GlockZoR IV

hopefully i will have made the jump to x58 by then, and will have watercooling









definitely be up for this ill get CSM to help me get set up


----------



## csm725

/me runs away!


----------



## raiderxx

I will have three GPUs folding (I hope..) should I then really knock down my CPU to one core to fold independently?


----------



## B-rock

This falls on D3 release week...it's released on the 15th...you kidding me? I'm not gonna be participating I suppose.


----------



## Alatar

D3 can wait.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> D3 can wait.


It's sad but true.









I don't know if I'll be able to abstain entirely for 10 days, but I certainly won't be playing it like I want to.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> It's sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'll be able to abstain entirely for 10 days, but I certainly won't be playing it like I want to.


Yea I'll just be folding while I sleep or I'm at work, which is most of the time anyways.


----------



## frizo

Good to see the challenge is back. I'm in.

This also gives me an excuse to reassemble some spare hardware I have to make another rig for the cause.


----------



## drew630

Signed up and ready to go!!


----------



## Irisservice

I'm in this time...I want a chimp Challenge participant on my signature


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> This falls on D3 release week...it's released on the 15th...you kidding me? I'm not gonna be participating I suppose.


Unless you have the whole week off work or school. You should be able to fold when your not around









I signed up for 2011... I assume that it just hasn't been changed?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irisservice*
> 
> I'm in this time...I want a chimp Challenge *Champion* on my signature


*fixed, we're going for the gold here everyone.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Unless you have the whole week off work or school. You should be able to fold when your not around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I signed up for 2011... I assume that it just hasn't been changed?


I dunno, maybe the OP has some vital info like rules or something.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> *fixed, we're going for the gold here everyone.










that's the spirit!


----------



## ranerX3

count me in!!!









second year in a row xD


----------



## LmG

I guess i'll have to figure out how long it'll take my 980 to finish hugeadv so i know how much i can play D3 without losing bonus points


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LmG*
> 
> I guess i'll have to figure out how long it'll take my 980 to finish hugeadv so i know how much i can play D3 without losing bonus points


For some you should have a pretty good margin of time, but for the 8101 you will be cutting it close even at 100% 24/7 from what I've heard. I've been told that you can't get the 8101 WU with just 12 cores detected though, so unless you're doing a 16 core hack then you should be fine.


----------



## Demented

Who are we?

Hint: Not The Wildcats.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Who are we?
> Hint: Not The Wildcats.


The other Wildcats?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> The other Wildcats?


----------



## zodac

Good news everyone! The spreadsheet counter is incrementing automatically - even less work for me to forget to do. ;D


----------



## LmG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Good news everyone! The spreadsheet counter is incrementing automatically - even less work for me to forget to do. ;D


I read this in my mind as the professor from futurama would say it. lulz


----------



## EPC-Valthos




----------



## TinDaDragon

Can I change the passkeys and stuff on my CPU?

GPU is reserved for team competition


----------



## 3930K

Starting folding for the Chimp Challange! Don't worry, I will continue to full-time fold after it!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Can I change the passkeys and stuff on my CPU?
> 
> GPU is reserved for team competition


No Team Competition for May, you can go full speed ahead on the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> No Team Competition for May, you can go full speed ahead on the Chimp Challenge.


Sweet

Let's do this


----------



## Higgins

Since I'll be gone all summer, if I can solve my instability problem, I'll fold bigadvs for OCNChimpin and then switch to regular OCN for the rest of the summer.


----------



## {Unregistered}

Great! The Chimp Challenge is the only time I fold







(except for in maybe 1 or 2 fold-a-thons that we had) so hopefully I will be folding this time too.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Good news everyone! The spreadsheet counter is incrementing automatically - even less work for me to forget to do. ;D


Has it become self-aware?


----------



## zodac

I added some helpful words in a specific order, and it kinda just took over from there.


----------



## omega17

Neat


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Has it become self-aware?


T-800: Today at 20:11 Hrs, skynet will become self aware, and launch an attack on the human race.








(btw the date that they predicted was April 19th 2011 LOL.... Creationists continue to hold back technology, hence delaying judgement day even more







)


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> T-800: Today at 20:11 Hrs, skynet will become self aware, and launch an attack on the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw the date that they predicted was April 19th 2011 LOL.... Creationists continue to hold back technology, hence delaying judgement day even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Judgement Day changes all the time in the Terminator universe, DUH!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Good news guys, Zotac is going to be shipping my Graphics card in the next 2 days (or so they told me) so i should get it just in time to join in


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Judgement Day changes all the time in the Terminator universe, DUH!


I guess someone accidentally kick the power plug on skynet central computer, and it had to restart to apply changes


----------



## Segovax

Excited for this year's event. Looking forward to it. Cheers!


----------



## arvidab




----------



## GlockZoR IV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> /me runs away!


Shut up you do as I say mister!

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## brodieboy143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LmG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Good news everyone! The spreadsheet counter is incrementing automatically - even less work for me to forget to do. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> I read this in my mind as the professor from futurama would say it. lulz
Click to expand...

Good to see I wasn't the only one


----------



## spaceman123

Hey guys, I'm in but I also made this kinda quickly. Modeled after another OCN banner thing. I put it on my Facebook page to declare I'm folding.. Just something someone might want.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaceman123*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm in but I also made this kinda quickly. Modeled after another OCN banner thing. I put it on my Facebook page to declare I'm folding.. Just something someone might want.


Thanks. My first ever banner.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

It's hard to believe that it's that time again. So much has happened in this year. Let's fold our monkey asses off.


----------



## bfreddyberg

So excited for this years CC! We better get this trophy coming our way


----------



## kevin172

i have 2 systems i can use i guess. i aint folded in MONTHS :/

i7 2600k @4.7
2x gtx 570s

i7 920 @ 4.2
1x gtx 580

hope this will be ok


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Right then, let's do this!

Imma add my 5850s in for this


----------



## |3rutal1ty

Im coming out of folding retirement for this lol, im afraid all i got is my cpu


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|3rutal1ty*
> 
> Im coming out of folding retirement for this lol, im afraid all i got is my cpu


Everything helps!









Prepare to fold with your toasters and washing machines!


----------



## Disturbed117

My body is ready.


----------



## rctrucker

Lets hope for some good weather.

Last night I lost power for 20m, and internet is still down. It's a good thing I have a 6904 to keep my CPU busy for a while.


----------



## |3rutal1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Everything helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare to fold with your toasters and washing machines!


next month im ordering my new rig what a shame lol


----------



## Disturbed117

I woke up and my pc had restarted due to Electric going out.


----------



## AMD_Freak

This is the same day Diablo III comes out so many will be playing more folding less sad but true


----------



## Stagnent

Sign me up! just started Folding yesterday







but its a great cause and its fun + it doesn't cost a dime if you don't look at your electric bill


----------



## arvidab

Getting my 2700K tuned up well in time, that and a 2500K, X6*2, X4, 560Ti, 460, 9800GTX and 8800GTS (maybe put the 6970 to work too) should all be going 100%. Was gonna sell a lot of those things, but that can wait.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> This is the same day Diablo III comes out so many will be playing more folding less sad but true


Only the weak minded.


----------



## gboeds

added another GTX480 to my loop, and NOW the secretary of the treasury (AKA the wife) puts a moratorium on PC spending...just when I need moar radiator









now I gotta find a way to sneak enough funds for another radiator by the 15th.....


----------



## spaceman123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> added another GTX480 to my loop, and NOW the secretary of the treasury (AKA the wife) puts a moratorium on PC spending...just when I need moar radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I gotta find a way to sneak enough funds for another radiator by the 15th.....


I'll buy the 460! I've been looking for one that's reasonably priced anyways.. If you are selling it for a reasonable price.

My HD 6450 can play games on low but can't fold fast enough to make deadlines. 'least my 2500K is at 4.33Ghz


----------



## thx1138

I haven't folded in a while but I will for the chimp challenge. It may not be much with this system but its better than nothing right?


----------



## Narokuu

boo, and yah


----------



## GigaBuster.exe

I also have a 8200m (nforce 980a) it has cuda but I can't seem to get it to work?


----------



## jesse1053

well I gots me a problem now... one of my PCIE x16 slots crapped out on me so I can only use one of my GTX 560s







RMA will have to wait until after the chimp challenge


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesse1053*
> 
> well I gots me a problem now... one of my PCIE x16 slots crapped out on me so I can only use one of my GTX 560s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMA will have to wait until after the chimp challenge


Fold with it in a x1 slot. Get one of these and then cut a slot out of the GPU end so that a full length card can fit in it and voila. I remember seeing a fixed board that was a x1 to x1 riser but not a ribbon and it was even cheaper but I can't find it now. Anybody that remembers what I'm talking about able to find on of those?


----------



## arvidab

Know what you mean, but can't find one either. This one is cheaper and you won't have to cut it.


----------



## Humafold

I think I want to join up and do this for 2012. Currently, I am running 2x GTX 680 and I will have a 3770k by the time the event starts. Cancer is near and dear to my heart as I have had very close relatives taken to the disease. Can someone let me know if it's possible on the new hardware and if I'll actually be able to contribute to the team?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Humafold*
> 
> I think I want to join up and do this for 2012. Currently, I am running 2x GTX 680 and I will have a 3770k by the time the event starts. Cancer is near and dear to my heart as I have had very close relatives taken to the disease. Can someone let me know if it's possible on the new hardware and if I'll actually be able to contribute to the team?


Is there 680 support for [email protected] yet?


----------



## Outlawed

I plan on helping out with this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Is there 680 support for [email protected] yet?


http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1232673

Last few pages has the info you're looking for...


----------



## K3VL4R

Just wondering how to enable the -bigadv using Linux client. It may be in some tutorial somewhere, though I seem to have missed it. Everything seems to have been installed correctly (though some FAHviewer troubleshooting is still needed). If i recall correctly in W7 you just add the -bigadv tag to the smp, if that is the same for Linux then i will go ahead and add that to the screenshot shown here.

BTW. This is native X64 12.04 Xubuntu and not a VM install.


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*
> 
> Just wondering how to enable the -bigadv using Linux client. It may be in some tutorial somewhere, though I seem to have missed it. Everything seems to have been installed correctly (though some FAHviewer troubleshooting is still needed). If i recall correctly in W7 you just add the -bigadv tag to the smp, if that is the same for Linux then i will go ahead and add that to the screenshot shown here.
> BTW. This is native X64 12.04 Xubuntu and not a VM install.


I am a native linux folder only so don't know how windows version is setup but this is the directions for linux client:

Open client. Navigate through the client to Configure/Slots. Click SMP slot. Click edit button. Scroll to Add button.

Name: client-type
Value: bigadv

Click ok. Click ok. Click save. Happy folding.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I plan on helping out with this.
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1232673
> Last few pages are where the info is...


I was keeping up with this thread, but it died and I didn't see the updates. Still not even catching the 580s though, so no rush to replace my 570 with one.


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*
> 
> Just wondering how to enable the -bigadv using Linux client. It may be in some tutorial somewhere, though I seem to have missed it. Everything seems to have been installed correctly (though some FAHviewer troubleshooting is still needed). If i recall correctly in W7 you just add the -bigadv tag to the smp, if that is the same for Linux then i will go ahead and add that to the screenshot shown here.
> BTW. This is native X64 12.04 Xubuntu and not a VM install.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a native linux folder only so don't know how windows version is setup but this is the directions for linux client:
> 
> Open client. Navigate through the client to Configure/Slots. Click SMP slot. Click edit button. Scroll to Add button.
> 
> Name: client-type
> Value: bigadv
> 
> Click ok. Click ok. Click save. Happy folding.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info.


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> I am a native linux folder only so don't know how windows version is setup but this is the directions for linux client:
> Open client. Navigate through the client to Configure/Slots. Click SMP slot. Click edit button. Scroll to Add button.
> Name: client-type
> Value: bigadv
> Click ok. Click ok. Click save. Happy folding.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*
> 
> Thanks for the info.


I forgot something I think. I don't know if it is still necessary but you might want to add the following using the same steps:

Add under SMP slot
Name: max-packet-size
Value: big

Hope that helps.


----------



## Domino

How many people we have folding so far?


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*
> 
> Just wondering how to enable the -bigadv using Linux client. It may be in some tutorial somewhere, though I seem to have missed it. Everything seems to have been installed correctly (though some FAHviewer troubleshooting is still needed). If i recall correctly in W7 you just add the -bigadv tag to the smp, if that is the same for Linux then i will go ahead and add that to the screenshot shown here.
> 
> BTW. This is native X64 12.04 Xubuntu and not a VM install.


a bit off-topic, but you get better PPD on linux then windows by any chance? and if so how much?


----------



## csm725

Yeah you do, it's not too much unless it's bigadv though (2-3k on a 2600k SMP, gets less and less as the chip weakens).


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> How many people we have folding so far?


In the SignUp thread, there's 212 users


----------



## rctrucker

Anyone else getting nothing but 76XX WU's on their Fermi cards?

I did some testing over the last few days, because these WU's need part of my CPU to be free to get usage out of my GPUs.

After all the testing, running my CPU at 98%, and leaving 2% for the crappy GPU WU seems to yield the highest overall PPD. Sad that my GTX570 will be stuck around 5k PPD until it gets better work units.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Anyone else getting nothing but 76XX WU's on their Fermi cards?
> I did some testing over the last few days, because these WU's need part of my CPU to be free to get usage out of my GPUs.
> After all the testing, running my CPU at 98%, and leaving 2% for the crappy GPU WU seems to yield the highest overall PPD. Sad that my GTX570 will be stuck around 5k PPD until it gets better work units.


I'm getting mostly 8008s here. Try raising the priority of the GPU folding process in task manager and also lowering the priority of the CPU folding if necessary, you should be getting about 15K PPD on the 764Xs on a 570. Look to get your GPU usage up to about 80%, any less than that and you're GPU is taking longer than it should.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'm getting mostly 8008s here. Try raising the priority of the GPU folding process in task manager and also lowering the priority of the CPU folding if necessary, you should be getting about 15K PPD on the 764Xs on a 570. Look to get your GPU usage up to about 80%, any less than that and you're GPU is taking longer than it should.


If I get my GPU usage up to 80%, I lose more than 10k PPD on my CPU.

I did the math @ 100%, 98%, 95%, 90%, 85%, CPU usage. Also tried doing 11 cores on the CPU.

The lower the CPU usage, the higher the GPU usage, but my CPU PPD takes such a large hit, I net much less PPD.


----------



## Domino

Thanks for the info...







I'll probably slab linux on the laptop to see what improvments I get.

What should one expect from my sig rig? I'm pulling around 700-1200 PPD with both the CPU and GPU going.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*
> 
> Just wondering how to enable the -bigadv using Linux client. It may be in some tutorial somewhere, though I seem to have missed it. Everything seems to have been installed correctly (though some FAHviewer troubleshooting is still needed). If i recall correctly in W7 you just add the -bigadv tag to the smp, if that is the same for Linux then i will go ahead and add that to the screenshot shown here.
> 
> BTW. This is native X64 12.04 Xubuntu and not a VM install.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2279235/width/600/height/390


Nice to see a fellow Native Linux user.







Don't expect all units to be BA though, they are very scarcely given to 8 threaded machines these days (ask i7-2 folder in our Team Competition). But you'll have a chance of getting then at least.


----------



## juano

I'm on a 6900 right now


----------



## arvidab




----------



## ViSioNx

I'm down for another CC. Go team!!


----------



## 86JR

I will play. I have a 2500k @ 5ghz and a 580 GTX (not overclocked, yet) to bring to the table.

Should I run GPU + SMP or just the intel?

Also I notice people have started already, is this right or do I need to just install it on the 15th?


----------



## omega17

Do both.

Also you can fold whenever, as much as possible in fact, but you only need to make sure you've changed your username over to OCNChimpin on the 15th.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Do both.
> Also you can fold whenever, as much as possible in fact, but you only need to make sure you've changed your username over to OCNChimpin on the 15th.


and passkey.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'm getting mostly 8008s here. Try raising the priority of the GPU folding process in task manager and also lowering the priority of the CPU folding if necessary, you should be getting about 15K PPD on the 764Xs on a 570. Look to get your GPU usage up to about 80%, any less than that and you're GPU is taking longer than it should.


Im getting a slew of these 80xx's. Ive ticked and unticked the -advmenthods box on more than one occasion and still they come.

How about everyone else? What are your fermi's crunching ATM?


----------



## juano

I haven't been playing with advmethods or no advmethods very much as of late, but every time I have tried both ways it hasn't made a difference ever since the 762X days. Those 762Xs you could only get on advmethods and there was nothing but those in advmethods for like 6 months, but since those went away advmethods as been just as random of a mix of the same WUs as non advmethods for me.


----------



## Sethy666

Agreed, theres not much in the mix these days, at all.


----------



## The Master Chief

Im in, my 470 does what it can do.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*
> 
> Im in, my 470 does what it can do.


On ya Chief


----------



## shadowhero18

i'm joining too. first time going at it! never realized but i've had this going on my PS3 for months!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> i'm joining too. first time going at it! never realized but i've had this going on my PS3 for months!


The more the merrier!


----------



## thx1138

My GPU is stuck on attempting to get work packet and I dont know why. I used to fold with the exact same settings a while back without any trouble. Now that I started it back up it just gets stuck. Here's what I found in the log, I verified all settings are still correct and tried rebooting too







Help?
Quote:


> [17:46:39] - Attempt #13 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
> Waiting before retry.
> [18:34:51] + Attempting to get work packet
> [18:34:51] Passkey found
> [18:34:51] Gpu type=1 species=4.
> [18:34:51] - Connecting to assignment server
> [18:34:52] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
> [18:34:52] + Couldn't get work instructions.


And now I just noticed my cpu usage never goes past 25%.


----------



## Sethy666

What client are you using v7, console, GPU Tracker?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Phew, it has been set to the 15th of May this year. Well, it means that I still have time to get a unit in right at the start.


----------



## Bouf0010

Just signed up! I dont fold very often due to the cost of electricity but i will be helping out with this! My sig rig does about 80k PPD i think so i hope it helps


----------



## Krusher33

For those complaining the CC runs on same time as D3 release.


"My precioussssss"


----------



## 86JR

Mine has been like this for the last 1hr 20 mins


----------



## juano

I just bought Arkham City just to be a rebel and not tell myself I'm not gonna fold 24/7 until the 15th. But then I realized that I have Arkham Asylum, Crysis 1+2, Dues Ex:HR, Just Cause 2, Dragon Age, and GTA IV that I'm still in the first hour of...









EDIT: 86JR, it's saying that it's either still downloading or can't start the download of the work units. Are you connected to the internet? (







) Seriously though make sure you're not blocking it from connecting to Stanford with a firewall or IP blocker or something,. Then check to see if Windows is asking you if it's okay to allow folding to use your network just behind your internet window, it will usually have to ask and you can sometimes miss those windows.


----------



## 86JR

14:08:28:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get ID from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': 10001: Server responded: HTTP_UNKNOWN
14:08:28:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment ID


----------



## omega17

Firstly, CLOSE THE VIEWER!

Second, change is to expert or advanced and give us another screen shot


----------



## juano

Check my edit above 86JR


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> For those complaining the CC runs on same time as D3 release.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My precioussssss"


If only Blizzard didn't want ~%20 of real money on ah, I would have jumped right on that game.


----------



## 86JR

I had to add it as an exception in NOD32 and now its working away on project 7641. However, with both SMP and GPU running I am only getting a total of 5000 PPD. I should be getting over 50k?


----------



## 86JR

This is what its doing. Appears the GPU isnt running, but is not mentioned in the logs. Everything is set on -1 as it should be in the gpu settings. I cannot just set it to 0 manually because I am unsure if it is the primary card, the chipset Intel display card is sometimes registered (like on RigBuilder for example) even though it is turned off in the bios.










Edit, now OPENMMGPU is running aswell (though not highlighted in green), I am getting 25kPPD combined, which is still low compared to some considering the hardware I am running?


----------



## juano

open the process tab of your task manager, and increase the priority of the FAHcore_15.exe to normal or higher, in addition to this you could also lower the priority of the CPU folding slightly.


----------



## 86JR

Both were on below normal, I set 15 to high and the smp to normal, ppd gone up to 30kPPD. No idea if this is high or low for my spec.

Is it worth overclocking the shader units on the gpu?


----------



## omega17

That's the only thing worth overclocking









I would've thought you'd get more PPD than that, can you set up HFM to monitor the client and see what PPD estimates that gives?


----------



## Polyspecific

I'm in, hopefully Ill have all the parts to get the new Ivy running too.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> For those complaining the CC runs on same time as D3 release.
> 
> "My precioussssss"


Is it really coming out at the same time? I havn't been keeping up with D3. I remember the past two years also clashed with another game release I was really looking forward to, I think it was dirt3 last year and BC2 the year before but I could be wrong. I don't really have the time or money though for D3 so I'll probably wait on that one.


----------



## 86JR

HFM registeres the PPD of gpu as 15k and the PPD of smp as 13k.

[email protected] 5ghz
580 GTX 1.5GB twinforce.


----------



## Rognin

Q: I leave on days off on the 10th of May until the 24th. I normally keep my computer folding during my time off. Can I start folding on the 10th under OCNChimpin so that when the 15th comes around I'll be folding for the Chimp Challenge?


----------



## Polyspecific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> Is it really coming out at the same time? I havn't been keeping up with D3. I remember the past two years also clashed with another game release I was really looking forward to, I think it was dirt3 last year and BC2 the year before but I could be wrong. I don't really have the time or money though for D3 so I'll probably wait on that one.


That's why I'm hoping to have the Ivy running too.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> Is it really coming out at the same time? I havn't been keeping up with D3. I remember the past two years also clashed with another game release I was really looking forward to, I think it was dirt3 last year and BC2 the year before but I could be wrong. I don't really have the time or money though for D3 so I'll probably wait on that one.


May 15th last I heard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Q: I leave on days off on the 10th of May until the 24th. I normally keep my computer folding during my time off. Can I start folding on the 10th under OCNChimpin so that when the 15th comes around I'll be folding for the Chimp Challenge?


I think someone has said that it was ok.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> HFM registeres the PPD of gpu as 15k and the PPD of smp as 13k.
> [email protected] 5ghz
> 580 GTX 1.5GB twinforce.


That sounds about right for the WU you are on, with a different WU you will see over 40K.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Q: I leave on days off on the 10th of May until the 24th. I normally keep my computer folding during my time off. Can I start folding on the 10th under OCNChimpin so that when the 15th comes around I'll be folding for the Chimp Challenge?


Heck yea you can! Just change the passkey as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> HFM registeres the PPD of gpu as 15k and the PPD of smp as 13k.
> [email protected] 5ghz
> 580 GTX 1.5GB twinforce.


Sounds pretty low for your CPU at 5ghz, but i'm not familiar with I5 numbers. The GPU is ok, depending on what WU you got, what is the number on it? 76XX? If so, you are good there.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think I'll move my GTX 470s to another machine after I finish those 6904s.

84k on my i7 2600K
37k expected from those 470s on non sucky WUs.
5k on my Q9550
6k on my 9800GTX
132k total should be possible then.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Heck yea you can! Just change the passkey as well.
> Sounds pretty low for your CPU at 5ghz, but i'm not familiar with I5 numbers. The GPU is ok, depending on what WU you got, what is the number on it? 76XX? If so, you are good there.


He's on a 764X on the GPU which uses like 3% of the CPU time (probably more on the i5) so that CPU PPD is to be expected with the current WUs he's on.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> He's on a 764X on the GPU which uses like 3% of the CPU time (probably more on the i5) so that CPU PPD is to be expected with the current WUs he's on.


I finally got an 80xx WU on one of my cards. Now that GPU is at 100%, but the other gpu is idle... I just can't seem to win with those 76xx WUs. If I wasn't getting 6904s I would dedicate more CPU to the GPUs but for now, they will have to wait.


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*
> 
> Just wondering how to enable the -bigadv using Linux client. It may be in some tutorial somewhere, though I seem to have missed it. Everything seems to have been installed correctly (though some FAHviewer troubleshooting is still needed). If i recall correctly in W7 you just add the -bigadv tag to the smp, if that is the same for Linux then i will go ahead and add that to the screenshot shown here.
> 
> BTW. This is native X64 12.04 Xubuntu and not a VM install.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2279235/width/600/height/390
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see a fellow Native Linux user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect all units to be BA though, they are very scarcely given to 8 threaded machines these days (ask i7-2 folder in our Team Competition). But you'll have a chance of getting then at least.
Click to expand...

That is good to know. I hope they are being scarce in order to save them for the Chimp Challenge. If I remember correctly, last year they ran out of them pretty fast. I would not mind getting one just to see that I am set up properly for a BA though. Would not bother me too much if they did make them scarce permanently as it almost felt like cheating when I went from single GPU to 2600K SMP with the BA as far as points goes.


----------



## 86JR

Ive run it for over 6 hours now and had to pause it, my system copes fine but my room is a sauna, if i open the window it attracts little flies, if I dont I sit here sweating like I am now.

Perhaps need to find something outdoorsy to do on the CC so I can leave it maxed out.

I am looking and seeing if I have any spares lying around to build another computer just for CC, I think I have a pair of 8800gtx's, a 260gtx, and an old amd twincore somewhere.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> Ive run it for over 6 hours now and had to pause it, my system copes fine but my room is a sauna, if i open the window it attracts little flies, if I dont I sit here sweating like I am now.
> Perhaps need to find something outdoorsy to do on the CC so I can leave it maxed out.
> I am looking and seeing if I have any spares lying around to build another computer just for CC, I think I have a pair of 8800gtx's, a 260gtx, and an old amd twincore somewhere.


Those are some good cards for folding, just need a board you can put all 3 of them on. I'd say just spring for a cheap I5 or FX series CPU/mobo, and build a little folding rig.

Then put it in the basement and let it do its thing!


----------



## Rognin

Thanks guys, will set it uop before I go off on days off.


----------



## ExtremeVic

delete


----------



## TheMadEnginerd

All the parts are waiting at home for me...



I want that monkey!


----------



## zodac

Prize list in the OP has been updated with donations from admin, CTRLurself and bfreddyberg.


----------



## eternal7trance

Would it be better for me to fold on my 680 or on my 2500k?


----------



## zodac

Both - the 680 won't hurt the 2500k much, so you'd be fine to use them together.


----------



## omega17

Hooray for moar prizes









One of those Ducky's is mine this time


----------



## jesse1053

omg @CTRLurself. you are my hero!!

misc prizes
• 2 dozen peanut-butter cookies (winner's choice of M&Ms, chocolate chips or Reese's chips) - donated by CTRLurself


----------



## raiderxx

Any way for me to see what my PPD is for real? My 6950's PPD is the only one showing up. My 275 and i5 just say unknown. But I assume that they are doing SOMETHING since they both are running at 100%..



EDIT: Actually, according to HFM my 6950 is doing 9000 PPD and my 275 is doing 8000. That sound right?


----------



## zodac

GTX 275 might be a bit low, but nothing to suggest you didn't set it up correctly.


----------



## arvidab

Seems about right. But I'd put the i5 on _smp=3_, leaving a core free for your 6950.


----------



## juano

The reason your CPU is making progress so slowly is because it's own folding is being slowed down by the AMD GPU which needs a significant amount of CPU time to do it's folding. So what you want to do is make your CPU fold on only 3 cores instead of four, but you should finish the current work unit (WU) the CPU is folding before doing so. What you can do to make the CPU finish it's current WU faster is to pause the AMD GPU for now, then resume it after you've finished the CPU WU and changed it over to only using 3 cores.

What you need to do to make the CPU use just 3 out of 4 threads, is to first right click your CPU SMP folding slot and then select finish, then wait until the CPU finishes the current WU it is folding. If you do not wait until the WU has been finished folding then the WU will be lost, and losing WUs is a detriment to the research being done and should be avoided if at all possible. When the CPU has finished it's current WU and stopped folding go into the configuration menu, go to the slots tab, select the SMP slot, then click edit. In the edit window that will pop up in the SMP section under the CPUs field change the default value of -1 to a 3, then accept the changes and resume folding. After making that change you can then resume the AMD GPU and everything should play together much nicer.


----------



## omega17

I'll keep saying this til people listen:








_*There's no point folding on AMD*_ AND _*SMP at the same time!!*_









Please listen.


----------



## arvidab

My [email protected] gets ~7-9k on its own, [email protected] gets 9.5k on its own, combined they'll do about 3+9=12k. So certain configurations have a benefit (probably ones with low CPU power).


----------



## omega17

You get a couple of extra thousand PPD (best case scenario) at the cost of using so much more electricity.

Hence, not worth it


----------



## arvidab

Normally I'd agree with you, but I'll do this for the CC.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> You get a couple of extra thousand PPD (best case scenario) at the cost of using so much more electricity.
> Hence, not worth it


In my case the GPU was getting about 8200 PPD on average. Added VMWare and folding on my 1055T using 4 cores, the GPU only dropped by 150 PPD. The CPU is getting about 10-12k. Electricity... it's only for 10 days.

My live stats are at the bottom: http://www.ilaughatjoo.com/darkpredators/


----------



## raiderxx

Well in that case, I'll throw my 6950 into my extra rig and have that fold just the 6950, then run my extra 275 plus my 275 that I have in here now with my i5. That should work right?


----------



## jesse1053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Well in that case, I'll throw my 6950 into my extra rig and have that fold just the 6950, then run my extra 275 plus my 275 that I have in here now with my i5. That should work right?


that should do a pretty good job


----------



## juano

Omega17, "NO POINT!!" is kinda against the spirit of why we fold anyway, "much less efficient" sure I can agree with, but "NO POINT!!" sounds like the people that say because there's still cancer + Alzheimer's that there's no point in folding. I understand the distinction between your point and theirs but the tone is similar to me.

Also I really don't think you can make the blanket statement that nobody should be helping these people set up SMP + AMD as long as the person helping them explains the entire situation to them. In this case I admit I did not mention that folding on a AMD GPU is very inefficient in terms of PPD/W but I usually do give them that information. Had I not forgotten to let the person know about the efficiency consideration then if they still choose to fold that way then I don't think you can blame either them or the person that helped them. We all may be folding for different reasons and with different goals in mind, so while you may be most concerned with PPD/W that doesn't mean that is the be all end all for everyone. I myself for example am more concerned that I have all the hardware available to me folding at it's peak efficiency rather than only folding what will get me the most amount of points, because keep in mind the points are arbitrary and can't really be compared from one project to another.

You can really only use points (or more accurately TPF or WU completion time) to compare how well you do that specific WU compared to others time's for that specific WU, but you can't accurately say "oh well I do twice the PPD of you so I am worth exactly twice as much to the research" if you're folding different things with different arbitrary point values attached to them. For example, do you think that a 2600k getting 60k PPD in bigadv is worth twice as much as the exact same 2600k getting 30k PPD in SMP? How about is my 580 worth twice as much to the research when it's folding a 8020 as it is when it's folding a 7640, just because the point value are different (16K versus 26k PDD on exact same hardware)? I don't think you can say that because we don't know exactly what the different WUs are really worth to the research, only the arbitrary point values assigned to them. I think you can see the point I'm making and that is that I try to recognize the value in every WU that Stanford wants done, not just the ones that have the most favorable point values attached to them. We also need to remember that somebody needs to be folding on AMD GPUs (same as the fact that somebody needs to run the unicore client), because they are getting different WUs working on different things.

Your point also admittedly ignores the fact that this is actually a PPD net gain in almost all cases, so again PPD/W may not trump all other factors for all contributors involved in [email protected]

BTW I'm not trying to start an argument (even though I used my wall of text attack) I was just trying to explain why I so often do recommend or help people set up SMP and AMD GPUs scenarios although as mentioned I try to always make them aware of the efficiency aspect, I just failed to do so this time.


----------



## Bouf0010

So is there any tweaking/setting up i should do with my sig rig?

So far ive installed the latest client and i see that my cpu and gpus are running at 100% - is there more to it than that? Whats the -bigadv (or whatever) ppl keep mentioning?

Any help/pointers will be greatly appreciated - i just want to contribute as much as i can for this event


----------



## jesse1053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> So is there any tweaking/setting up i should do with my sig rig?
> So far ive installed the latest client and i see that my cpu and gpus are running at 100% - is there more to it than that? Whats the -bigadv (or whatever) ppl keep mentioning?
> Any help/pointers will be greatly appreciated - i just want to contribute as much as i can for this event


now all you need to do is set your:
folding username: OCNChimpin (case sensitive)
team: 37726
passkey: fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2

if you dont know how to do it, click here
or inbox me.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

10 days away!!!







AMD and SMP's? hmmm might reconsider... ill check it out later... CPU is at 3.8GHz stable, but 3 Cypress Cores... thats like 60% peak, most of the time it draws about 45% CPU power







So im stuck at SMP 4 instead of SMP 8... You guys think it would give me more points if i fold only CPU? or maybe only 1 GPU? i dunno i have to play with it... but im running BOINC right now, can't play around with [email protected]


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> So is there any tweaking/setting up i should do with my sig rig?
> So far ive installed the latest client and i see that my cpu and gpus are running at 100% - is there more to it than that? Whats the -bigadv (or whatever) ppl keep mentioning?
> Any help/pointers will be greatly appreciated - i just want to contribute as much as i can for this event


Well I'm going to post a guide that will help you get the most out of your hardware, but if you want the simplest route then just sticking with client V7 is what I'd recommend. If you don't mind doing just a little extra work though then the Linux Virtual Machine instructions will get you about 10% more out of your CPU PPD. I personally really like the benefits of a VM but if you're only looking to fold just for the CC then whatever is simplest might work best for you, but if you'd like to fold more regularly then the little extra effort of setting up a VM will pay off, actually it will pay off even over as little time as 10 days. The Linux VM will give you about 10% better PPD from the CPU because the folding work has a more direct access to your CPU because Linux is a less bloated and better just generally OS for folding, but from your perspective it runs like any other program so no ill effects of native Linux.

First what you need to do is finish the work units that you are currently folding in v7 on your CPU, do this by right clicking the CPU slot and then selecting finish from the right click menu and then verify that your CPU slot now says finishing instead of running. This will finish your current work unit (WU) but not download a next WU. We do this because we will be changing clients and we want to finish your current work rather than make a change in the middle. If we had moved to a different client while you were working you would not finish your current WU and it would have been lost. That is always something to avoid because when you are assigned a WU but either delete it or do not finish it, that WU is not reassigned to someone else for a very long time so it slows down and hurts the research project as a whole. So just remember to always try to avoid doing anything that will cause you to delete or otherwise lose a WU.

This is the guide for a Linux VM that I use and recommend, it's very easy to follow. First you will want to go into your BIOS and enable virtualization, then you just follow the guide as normal until you get to the web configuration part of the guide. At this point we want to make a few changes from the "base set of options" shown on the screenshot in the guide. Right click and open my screenshot at the bottom of this post in a new tab to see the full size settings appropriate for you. You want those exact settings except for putting in your own folding name and passkey (go here if you don't have one yet), leave the primary DNS I blacked out to it's default. Once you have those settings and hit submit your VM will reboot and then start folding. To monitor it's progress the monitoring program HFM is recommended, to set it up to monitor your VM follow step 7 of the VM guide but in the latest version of HFM you will want to go to "clients, add a new legacy client (v6)" instead of what it used to be called just "add a new client" and then just fill in the log folder address with the one shown in your VM window.

Once you've verified that your new VM is up and running successfully (let me know if you need more help) then you can delete the CPU slot that you should have 'finished' so it will no longer be folding, by going to configure, slots, then select the SMP slot and pressing delete. You can also add the two 580s you still have folding in v7 (which is a fine client for them) to HFM monitoring by following this http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide/0_50#post_12918153guide if you'd like to be able to see all your folding in one place, or you don't have to do that if you don't want to.

Oh to answer your bigadv question, bigadv work units are CPU WUs that take a longer time to fold but give better PPD. Right now they are incredibly rare for 8 core/thread CPUs such as ours (about once a month in my experience), but with my VM instructions you can get them once in a while. Some people can increase their chances of getting bigadv WUs by tricking the client in thinking they have more cores/threads than they do which will make it assign different WUs by doing what's called a core hack. While the core hack isn't a bad thing right now IMO I don't have much experience with it and the days of being able to complete those WUs are coming to an end so I personally don't recommend it right now, not to the point where I recommend against it yet but just that I'm not the person to help you with it.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> 10 days away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD and SMP's? hmmm might reconsider... ill check it out later... CPU is at 3.8GHz stable, but 3 Cypress Cores... thats like 60% peak, most of the time it draws about 45% CPU power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So im stuck at SMP 4 instead of SMP 8... *You guys think it would give me more points if i fold only CPU?* or maybe only 1 GPU? i dunno i have to play with it... but im running BOINC right now, can't play around with [email protected]


No way, with 3 58XX series GPUs and only a 870 for a CPU you will be getting the majority of your points from your GPUs. So yes, 4 out of 8 threads of CPU with 3 GPUs is much better than just all 8 threads of CPU and no GPUs (in every metric other than energy efficiency). If you wanted to try something different then I would recommend trying 6 threads of CPU and both GPUs of the 5970, that should be pretty close to the PPD of 4 CPU threads and 3 GPUs, but will save the energy of the third GPU.


----------



## rctrucker

Sweet sassy molassy. I can't read all of juano's post, because for one, I'm drunk. For two, I'm drunk. For three, that is a poop ton of text to try and read while drunk...

Just fold, for chimp, and call it a day. THis is m first chimp challenege and I'll be chainging my info after this 6904, just in case I get another.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Sweet sassy molassy. I can't read all of juano's post, because for one, I'm drunk. For two, I'm drunk. For three, that is a poop ton of text to try and read while drunk...
> .


And I think Juano had too much coffee.... but You gotta luv him...


----------



## yannickhk

Ok, guys I'd like to sign up for the chimp challenge, but I'm gonna need your help.

Right now, I am folding on 3 580s (client v7 in windows 7) and bigadv on my CPU in WM virtualbox running ubuntu 10.10. For the latter, i followed the guide provided here on OCN (the one with langouste). I am a total n00b on Linux and have no idea how to go to the settings of my client to change the username and the passkey. Please remember that I have never ever used ubuntu before, so be patient.

Thanks in advance


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yannickhk*
> 
> Ok, guys I'd like to sign up for the chimp challenge, but I'm gonna need your help.
> 
> Right now, I am folding on 3 580s (client v7 in windows 7) and bigadv on my CPU in WM virtualbox running ubuntu 10.10. For the latter, i followed the guide provided here on OCN (the one with langouste). I am a total n00b on Linux and have no idea how to go to the settings of my client to change the username and the passkey. Please remember that I have never ever used ubuntu before, so be patient.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'll try and help.

First you gonna stop the folding, close the terminal window which has the folding in it. Then open a new terminal window (_ctrl+t_) and start typing (lines with # are just comments):

Code:



Code:


#terminate fah
killall fah6
#confirm that  it's been closed, no FahCore_aX.exe should show up
top
ctrl+c
#you wanna fold the current unit on your username (bonuses will be lost if you change usernam/passkey mid-WU)
cd fah
./fah6 -smp12 -bigadv -oneunit
#when it's finished uploading, start fah with -configonly flag and when in config change the username and passkey
./fah6 -smp 12 -configonly

Then just restart your computer and it should start folding under OCNChimpin. Hope this helps and work.


----------



## yannickhk

Alright. Thanks, I figured it out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Well I'm going to post a guide that will help you get the most out of your hardware, but if you want the simplest route then just sticking with client V7 is what I'd recommend. If you don't mind doing just a little extra work though then the Linux Virtual Machine instructions will get you about 10% more out of your CPU PPD. I personally really like the benefits of a VM but if you're only looking to fold just for the CC then whatever is simplest might work best for you, but if you'd like to fold more regularly then the little extra effort of setting up a VM will pay off, actually it will pay off even over as little time as 10 days. The Linux VM will give you about 10% better PPD from the CPU because the folding work has a more direct access to your CPU because Linux is a less bloated and better just generally OS for folding, but from your perspective it runs like any other program so no ill effects of native Linux.
> First what you need to do is finish the work units that you are currently folding in v7 on your CPU, do this by right clicking the CPU slot and then selecting finish from the right click menu and then verify that your CPU slot now says finishing instead of running. This will finish your current work unit (WU) but not download a next WU. We do this because we will be changing clients and we want to finish your current work rather than make a change in the middle. If we had moved to a different client while you were working you would not finish your current WU and it would have been lost. That is always something to avoid because when you are assigned a WU but either delete it or do not finish it, that WU is not reassigned to someone else for a very long time so it slows down and hurts the research project as a whole. So just remember to always try to avoid doing anything that will cause you to delete or otherwise lose a WU.
> This is the guide for a Linux VM that I use and recommend, it's very easy to follow. First you will want to go into your BIOS and enable virtualization, then you just follow the guide as normal until you get to the web configuration part of the guide. At this point we want to make a few changes from the "base set of options" shown on the screenshot in the guide. Right click and open my screenshot at the bottom of this post in a new tab to see the full size settings appropriate for you. You want those exact settings except for putting in your own folding name and passkey (go here if you don't have one yet), leave the primary DNS I blacked out to it's default. Once you have those settings and hit submit your VM will reboot and then start folding. To monitor it's progress the monitoring program HFM is recommended, to set it up to monitor your VM follow step 7 of the VM guide but in the latest version of HFM you will want to go to "clients, add a new legacy client (v6)" instead of what it used to be called just "add a new client" and then just fill in the log folder address with the one shown in your VM window.
> Once you've verified that your new VM is up and running successfully (let me know if you need more help) then you can delete the CPU slot that you should have 'finished' so it will no longer be folding, by going to configure, slots, then select the SMP slot and pressing delete. You can also add the two 580s you still have folding in v7 (which is a fine client for them) to HFM monitoring by following this http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide/0_50#post_12918153guide if you'd like to be able to see all your folding in one place, or you don't have to do that if you don't want to.
> Oh to answer your bigadv question, bigadv work units are CPU WUs that take a longer time to fold but give better PPD. Right now they are incredibly rare for 8 core/thread CPUs such as ours (about once a month in my experience), but with my VM instructions you can get them once in a while. Some people can increase their chances of getting bigadv WUs by tricking the client in thinking they have more cores/threads than they do which will make it assign different WUs by doing what's called a core hack. While the core hack isn't a bad thing right now IMO I don't have much experience with it and the days of being able to complete those WUs are coming to an end so I personally don't recommend it right now, not to the point where I recommend against it yet but just that I'm not the person to help you with it.
> 
> No way, with 3 58XX series GPUs and only a 870 for a CPU you will be getting the majority of your points from your GPUs. So yes, 4 out of 8 threads of CPU with 3 GPUs is much better than just all 8 threads of CPU and no GPUs (in every metric other than energy efficiency). If you wanted to try something different then I would recommend trying 6 threads of CPU and both GPUs of the 5970, that should be pretty close to the PPD of 4 CPU threads and 3 GPUs, but will save the energy of the third GPU.


nice guide..
i already done set up my mobile i7 to fold in linux..but one thing i dont know..how to make sure that fah use all the processing power of my cpu..??


----------



## arvidab

Add _-smp x_ where x=number of threads to the your start up (whether it be manual or automatic). Watch temps though, laptops might not like going full load 24/7.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Add _-smp x_ where x=number of threads to the your start up (whether it be manual or automatic). Watch temps though, laptops might not like going full load 24/7.


this just a test...done adding 6 thread..fold on 6 out of 8..temp max out at 80'c on 6099wu..


----------



## bakageta

Eesh, CC for the launch week of Diablo 3? :/ I know I can't resist playing it, I'm going to have to drop out of SLI and leave a second card folding while I game.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> And I think Juano had too much coffee.... but You gotta luv him...


If it makes it any better 60% of that was taken from previous posts of mine. Next time I'll be sure to use more pictures of kittens or something so it's easier to read.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> If it makes it any better 60% of that was taken from previous posts of mine. Next time I'll be sure to use more pictures of kittens or something so it's easier to read.


Yeah I have seen it before, just teasing








Pink sparkly kittens would be good..


----------



## arvidab

There you go weirdos...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I've got nothing to contribute, but isn't that a purple kitten arvidab







?


----------



## arvidab

My calibration must be off or I'm colorblind.
Pink, purple, who gives a toss anyway?


----------



## 86JR

How do you guys deal with heat? Ive folded the last 10 hours and then turned [email protected] off as i was only getting 13fps in BF3, had to quit that because my room is a sauna, all of my fans are maxed out etc. I cant actually use the pc at the moment as my room is too hot even with the window open and its 6deg C outside!


----------



## jesse1053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> How do you guys deal with heat? Ive folded the last 10 hours and then turned [email protected] off as i was only getting 13fps in BF3, had to quit that because my room is a sauna, all of my fans are maxed out etc. I cant actually use the pc at the moment as my room is too hot even with the window open and its 6deg C outside!


Stick your rig under the window and open the window enough to moderate the temp in the room. Imagine how I feel. My dorm room is a 12 X 12 room and I'm running 2 overclocked GTX 560s and an overclocked X6 folding 24/7.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

It's foldin time!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> If it makes it any better 60% of that was taken from previous posts of mine. Next time I'll be sure to use more pictures of kittens or something so it's easier to read.


It would keep my attention past the first paragraph!

Heck, my girlfriend said she might even read it.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> There you go weirdos...


Great job arv ...


----------



## AMD_Freak

In for the Reese's chips cookies


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesse1053*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> How do you guys deal with heat? Ive folded the last 10 hours and then turned [email protected] off as i was only getting 13fps in BF3, had to quit that because my room is a sauna, all of my fans are maxed out etc. I cant actually use the pc at the moment as my room is too hot even with the window open and its 6deg C outside!
> 
> 
> 
> Stick your rig under the window and open the window enough to moderate the temp in the room. Imagine how I feel. My dorm room is a 12 X 12 room and I'm running 2 overclocked GTX 560s and an overclocked X6 folding 24/7.
Click to expand...

Psssh... I have my rigs in a 6'x8' room: one OCd Core2Quad, two 6970s, an OCd 1090T and a GTX460. Ambient temps are currently 34C.

Main rig is fully watercooled, and the other has a fan blowing straight into the side.


----------



## jesse1053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Psssh... I have my rigs in a 6'x8' room: one OCd Core2Quad, two 6970s, an OCd 1090T and a GTX460. Ambient temps are currently 34C.
> Main rig is fully watercooled, and the other has a fan blowing straight into the side.


Yeah but I sleep in this room.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesse1053*
> 
> Yeah but I sleep in this room.


White noise.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> White noise.


Great for Tinnitus


----------



## brodieboy143

My SR-2 should finally be here for the CC this month, shipped 3 days ago from Canada









If all goes well I'll have my dual E5649's folding and possibly another x5570 rig (single cpu) alongside my existing arsenal of a dual E5620 server, 2600k, 2x GTX580's and a Q9550


----------



## jesse1053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> White noise.


Its soooooo true


----------



## ranerX3

why for some rezone when I am folding it make my hole computer stack ?

when I used to fold last year it always worked on default and only took maxsimum possible without interfering but now it make it go slow :S


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> In for the Reese's chips cookies


They are super-delicious. Me and my room mate will eat 5 dozen in 3 days when I bake them


----------



## yanks8981

Quick question. What time does the CC start on the 15th? I am in the Eastern Time Zone. Also, if I were to change my settings over to the CC ID a day early, will it just ignore any points I accrue before the CC starts, and begin counting all WUs that are finished after the CC offical start time?


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Quick question. What time does the CC start on the 15th? I am in the Eastern Time Zone. Also, if I were to change my settings over to the CC ID a day early, will it just ignore any points I accrue before the CC starts, and begin counting all WUs that are finished after the CC offical start time?


^ yes, this. You can change it over whenever, but only points after the start time will be counted









There's a countdown in the OP









Here is a handy link


----------



## silvrr

Is it the username and passkey a WU uploads under or is downloaded under that give the credit? Or does it have to be both?


----------



## omega17

Has to be both otherwise it will be flagged as corrupt and count for nothing.


----------



## Krusher33

That's why they say to complete the WU you're on before changing over.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Guys my power cable connecting the wall to the power supply is warm, and not just warm from the heat coming out of the rear of the system, its warm like all the way down, even parts well away from the heat source.... im pulling about 900W - 1000W out of the wall do i need a larger gauge power cable? i just used one of the spare ones i had.


----------



## bwhiten

High current draw can cause heat.
If it's not just "warm" then you definitely need a larger gauge cable.
Coroded contacts on your plug or wall socket can also add resistance (the cause of the heat).
What gauge cable are you using? It should be visible on the cord, sometimes it's just an imprint in the outer insulation not ink printed.


----------



## axipher

Most PSU power cables are only rated for 7 A at 120 V which is about 840 W. Now that 7 A rating is a little conservative, but it does point to the cables using smaller conductors. You might need to look in to getting a thicker power cable.


----------



## utnorris

Ok, signed up my server for this. It's only a 960t but every little bit helps. As we get closer to the 15th I will setup the client on my main setup and let it run for the duration of the challenge. I normally do WCG for xtremesystems, but since this does not conflict with their challenge I am jumping on board this year. Just curious as to which is better for the GPU, 2 NVidia GTX580's or a single HD7970? I would think the NVidia cards, but after seeing how well AMD did on BC mining I am not sure. Anyways, good luck to everyone.


----------



## omega17

Definitely the 2 580s


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Guys my power cable connecting the wall to the power supply is warm, and not just warm from the heat coming out of the rear of the system, its warm like all the way down, even parts well away from the heat source.... im pulling about 900W - 1000W out of the wall do i need a larger gauge power cable? i just used one of the spare ones i had.


I noticed a much thicker gauge cable is in included with Corsair PSUs that are 850w and above. They also say that if you do not use the cable supplied, they will not honor their warranty.


----------



## zodac

Just over a week to go. :/


----------



## Krusher33

Those folding on only a Phenom 6-core... what PPD are you getting? Thanks.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quick troubleshooting Q. For the last week or 2 I was getting some different WU's on my gts450, something like 7k points each, and super slow. But after they finished the client would go to sleep I guess? I checked today and restarted the client from sleep mode, it pulled a regular WU I think, is it going to go into sleep mode again, or should I be back to normal?

I updated my gpu drivers recently but didn't change anything folding related, dunno if that was the cause.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quick troubleshooting Q. For the last week or 2 I was getting some different WU's on my gts450, something like 7k points each, and super slow. But after they finished the client would go to sleep I guess? I checked today and restarted the client from sleep mode, it pulled a regular WU I think, is it going to go into sleep mode again, or should I be back to normal?
> I updated my gpu drivers recently but didn't change anything folding related, dunno if that was the cause.


This is a know bug with some of the newer drivers. For some people, you can fix it by changing your power options.

Go into your power options and set your monitor's sleep option to "never" , for some, this keeps the [email protected] client from sleeping, and continuing to pick up more WUs.

Just physically power off your monitor when you leave your computer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## juano

Most people need to change the drivers though, go with the 290.53 beta or a 300 series beta and avoid the 295 series.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Is it the username and passkey a WU uploads under or is downloaded under that give the credit? Or does it have to be both?


Even changing the config of fah will corrupt the WU. I learned this the hard way. I downloaded the 6903 with Langouste and disabled it along with proxy. This caused my user id to alter and even though it fold to 100% just fine the server returned it with an error and rendered 80 hours of folding useless.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Even changing the config of fah will corrupt the WU. I learned this the hard way. I downloaded the 6903 with Langouste and disabled it along with proxy. This caused my user id to alter and even though it fold to 100% just fine the server returned it with an error and rendered 80 hours of folding useless.


When I was trying to get langouste running in the beginning I often downloaded with L and uploaded without, never had a WU turned down/didn't get credit. Your userID shouldn't change when you change from proxy to no proxy, its one of the options before changing proxy settings.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Those folding on only a Phenom 6-core... what PPD are you getting? Thanks.


Though I fold on more than my Thubans, what follows is what they get when I let them do their thing:

[email protected]/1640, Win7, Linuxforge in VMware, pure SMP: *15-19k PPD*
[email protected]/1632, native Linux Mint 12, pure SMP: *23-27k PPD*


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> When I was trying to get langouste running in the beginning I often downloaded with L and uploaded without, never had a WU turned down/didn't get credit. Your userID shouldn't change when you change from proxy to no proxy, its one of the options before changing proxy settings.


It did ask me to type my username in again. Anyways I got the message:

+Server reports proble with work unit


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Though I fold on more than my Thubans, what follows is what they get when I let them do their thing:
> 
> [email protected]/1640, Win7, Linuxforge in VMware, pure SMP: *15-19k PPD*
> [email protected]/1632, native Linux Mint 12, pure SMP: *23-27k PPD*


Thank you.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quick troubleshooting Q. For the last week or 2 I was getting some different WU's on my gts450, something like 7k points each, and super slow. But after they finished the client would go to sleep I guess? I checked today and restarted the client from sleep mode, it pulled a regular WU I think, is it going to go into sleep mode again, or should I be back to normal?
> I updated my gpu drivers recently but didn't change anything folding related, dunno if that was the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a know bug with some of the newer drivers. For some people, you can fix it by changing your power options.
> 
> Go into your power options and set your monitor's sleep option to "never" , for some, this keeps the [email protected] client from sleeping, and continuing to pick up more WUs.
> 
> Just physically power off your monitor when you leave your computer.
> 
> Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Hmm, I already had sleep disabled, but the monitor would turn off after 5 minutes. Set that to Never also, hopefully it works. I already shut off my screens at the end of the day anyhow. My user account does "lock" after a period of inactivity though, which I like, maybe that could be the issue also. I guess I will know tomorrow, if I have to roll back drivers or not....

Thanks


----------



## Frank33

So after frying my TX750 and realizing that my H70 wouldn't be enough... i finally got my new AX1200 and my H100!!! got them early this morning so after trying to fit my H100 in my CM690 *1st edition* and finding out that it wont fit







i had to improvise my temporary getto case







( Lucky me all my students cancelled today due to bad weather...) So ill test some OC for stability up until it start and ill post you a SS of V7 50%+!

Happy Folding ALL!!


----------



## Domino

We have OCN hoodies?!?!?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Here ya go

Fold on ppl


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Here ya go
> Fold on ppl


A little early?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> A little early?


I won't be on during that week, so might as well do it now :\


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I won't be on during that week, so might as well do it now :\


Now thats dedication!


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I won't be on during that week, so might as well do it now :\
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats dedication!
Click to expand...

i've been doing this since the thing has gone up...haha.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> i've been doing this since the thing has gone up...haha.


Even bigger dedication! I thought you may have been too busy kick'n butt over on the COH-2 thread


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> i've been doing this since the thing has gone up...haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even bigger dedication! I thought you may have been too busy kick'n butt over on the COH-2 thread
Click to expand...

I've been wanting to fold for awhile and I guess this challenge just set me off. Haha. Personally, I want to build some dedicated folding rig but I just don't have the money and many other things I want to pick up before that.

I'm not folding 24/7. Only have the 1 rig here right now. So I fold when I can. It gives us a boost eh? It isn't much, the PPD, coming from this laptop, but whatever, every bit helps.

I wish I could keep my mouth shut sometimes. I honestly hate conversing like that. The CoH community...man alive...CoH in general just changes people.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> I've been wanting to fold for awhile and I guess this challenge just set me off. Haha. Personally, I want to build some dedicated folding rig but I just don't have the money and many other things I want to pick up before that.
> I'm not folding 24/7. Only have the 1 rig here right now. So I fold when I can. It gives us a boost eh? It isn't much, the PPD, coming from this laptop, but whatever, every bit helps.
> I wish I could keep my mouth shut sometimes. I honestly hate conversing like that. The CoH community...man alive...CoH in general just changes people.


Hehe.. you where on fire the other day









Its great that you are going to join up for the challenge, the more the merrier and every bit helps.

GL with the custom rig too


----------



## yanks8981

Maybe I should have made a new thread for this, but I want to build a dedicated folding rig and was curious what the best machine I could run 24/7 with this PSU:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088&Tpk=x650

I wanted to do a 2600K + GPU. Eventually, it would be nice to do something like a 2600K + 580, but definitely not now. It would be nice to be able to add the 580 later and not have to upgrade the PSU.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Would my PS3 help?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Would my PS3 help?


anything is better than nothing, but I don't think you can enter a passkey on PS3? I could be wrong.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Maybe I should have made a new thread for this, but I want to build a dedicated folding rig and was curious what the best machine I could run 24/7 with this PSU:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088&Tpk=x650
> I wanted to do a 2600K + GPU. Eventually, it would be nice to do something like a 2600K + 580, but definitely not now. It would be nice to be able to add the 580 later and not have to upgrade the PSU.


You could run a 2600k + 580 easily with that PSU, and could even run a 4 CPU rig as well it'd just be a little less efficient because of running close to advertised wattage. A 4 CPU rig pulls about 600W, a 2600k + 580 should be less than 500w.


----------



## Bloitz

Won't sign up for now. Still finding my way around my new motherboard (P8Z77-V Deluxe, it's great so far) but if I can get a good 5 Ghz stable soon I'll join (and perhaps I could convince my brother as well







)

PS: Currently working on a 24/7 clock now: pushing 103.7 * 45 now with all energy saving things on.

EDIT: In case anyone wonders:


----------



## zodac

Spend time convincing him now, so at least one of you will take part if you can't get your rig stable.


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Spend time convincing him now, so at least one of you will take part if you can't get your rig stable.


He's in Spain at the moment. But he'll be back by the time OCNChimpin hits.


----------



## zodac




----------



## Onex

Im a little late on this but you can count me in. Thanks for the reminder zodac.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

About to set up all of my PCs at work up with clients


----------



## kcuestag

Count me for this on both the i7 2600k and 2x GTX680's.


----------



## Sparhawk

I just realized that this is when D3 comes out... I'm going to need my GPU for making pretty frames and pixels appear on my screen.

Guess I better set up a dedicated rig for folding as well.









OT:
Zodac kneads to speel cheque email massages before sensing them outs.








Quote:


> We need every single person to *some* together this year to have a chance at winning.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> About to set up all of my PCs at work up with clients


Haha, me too!


----------



## zodac

Damn... I already sent out that PM like 1000 times.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Damn... I already sent out that PM like 1000 times.










it's okay, most people wouldn't notice. If they read that far they are probably going to help out with the challenge anyway.














Keep up the great work.


----------



## zodac

Should I resend the PMs? I'm considering it...


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Should I resend the PMs? I'm considering it...


IF you're going to then I would give it another day, that way you can use the excuse of the typo to get a useful second spam. two PMs in same day is less effective then one each in two successive days IMO.


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> IF you're going to then I would give it another day, that way you can use the excuse of the typo to get a useful second spam. two PMs in same day is less effective then one each in two successive days IMO.


I concur.

I was really excited to get a PM for once but when I saw it was from Miss Zodac herself I was a bit scared. Leaving a day between the PMs would add to that. People might think you're spying on them to check if they signed up or not.
You can say all you want but dictatorship works









EDIT: looks like I've almost found my PLL sweet spot


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I'm not gonna PM again. That'd be stupid and would involve me expending *more* effort.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Damn... I already sent out that PM like 1000 times.


I got your PM, this is why I am here on this thread, Zodac.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Damn... I already sent out that PM like 1000 times.
> 
> 
> 
> I got your PM, this is why I am here on this thread, Zodac.
Click to expand...

Success!


----------



## Onex

Whelp im all setup and ready to go.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Success!


I might leave now that I'm getting all these Zodac PMs.

Maybe I'll go to Canada from the 15th-25th. I know I would be safe there.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I might leave now that I'm getting all these Zodac PMs.
> Maybe I'll go to Canada from the 15th-25th. I know I would be safe there.


She wants you badly from what I can tell. xD


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not gonna PM again. That'd be stupid and would involve me expending *more* effort.


I blame you if we lose then


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I might leave now that I'm getting all these Zodac PMs.
> 
> Maybe I'll go to Canada from the 15th-25th. I know I would be safe there.
> 
> 
> 
> She wants you badly from what I can tell. xD
Click to expand...

lol

Are we stuck with using the avatar imgs on the [email protected] home pg, or can we use custom ones?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol
> Are we stuck with using the avatar imgs on the [email protected] home pg, or can we use custom ones?


Despite what zodac may tell you, you can do whatever you want. As evidenced by my CC avatar of a plate with braveheart face paint.


----------



## JMattes

Im on the Chimpin Band Wagon!

Just too lazy to come up with my own advertising for it.. so ill promote with Zodacs stuff!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol
> Are we stuck with using the avatar imgs on the [email protected] home pg, or can we use custom ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Despite what zodac may tell you, you can do whatever you want. As evidenced by my CC avatar of a plate with braveheart face paint.
Click to expand...

haha, very true. I was just curious about the "official" answer, we can do lots of things on here, though some have consequences










Not that zodac would punish anyone who goes against it's will.

I made a nice poster/avatar a couple years ago, but it didn't make the final cut for "official" avatars, I still prefer it though.


----------



## juano

Go for it. I can guarantee you that if zodac wanted to do anything about "unofficial CC avatars" it would have already done it to me first.


----------



## axipher

Or you could just not fall to the CC Avatar craze, I'll stick to the one people know me by. So unless someone wants to integrate a chimp in to my current avatar and the word "OCNChimpin", mine's not going anywhere.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Or you could just not fall to the CC Avatar craze, I'll stick to the one people know me by. So unless someone wants to integrate a chimp in to my current avatar and the word "OCNChimpin", mine's not going anywhere.


I integrated OCNChimpin' into mine with paint. You want me to give it a shot with yours?


----------



## zodac

If I had the time, I'd go after everyone with the unofficial avatars, and demand they change them. As I do most years.

I just really can't be bothered this time around.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Or you could just not fall to the CC Avatar craze, I'll stick to the one people know me by. So unless someone wants to integrate a chimp in to my current avatar and the word "OCNChimpin", mine's not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I integrated OCNChimpin' into mine with paint. You want me to give it a shot with yours?
Click to expand...

Go banana crazy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> If I had the time, I'd go after everyone with the unofficial avatars, and demand they change them. As I do most years.
> 
> I just really can't be bothered this time around.


Laziness, you're slowly becoming a Canadian...


----------



## mach1

There are lazy Canadians up North? I thought they all immigrated to Toronto...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> There are lazy Canadians up North? I thought they all immigrated to Toronto...


Immigrating to Toronto would require me to emigrate from Sudbury, I'm far too lazy to get up and move cities.


----------



## zodac

Canadians don't have a monopoly on laziness.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Canadians don't have a monopoly on laziness.


The U.S. is slowly sending their laziness north.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Canadians don't have a monopoly on laziness.


They will if you move to Canada.


----------



## jkbucksot

Im in


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> About to set up all of my PCs at work up with clients


The professor in charge of the PCs in the lab of my university was bragging how he got the management as far as to approve of upgrading 8 of our WSes. I believe he was talking about each WS having dual Xeon E5 2690 now while the old ones had Nehalem X5680. They also have dual C2075. The point is that all PCs are on 24/7 so I guess that would give some great PPD, not the C2075s though. They'll definately notice me installing a fah client though









They also run Linux, not sure which version though.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> The professor in charge of the PCs in the lab of my university was bragging how he got the management as far as to approve of upgrading 8 of our WSes. I believe he was talking about each WS having dual Xeon E5 2690 now while the old ones had Nehalem X5680. They also have dual C2075. The point is that all PCs are on 24/7 so I guess that would give some great PPD, not the C2075s though. They'll definately notice me installing a fah client though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also run Linux, not sure which version though.


Make sure you get permission, we don't want any angry at folding!


----------



## Bryst

First time in Chimp challenge. Curious to know, how does anyone know how much each individual contributed? Or are prizes just to random people and there is not ranking for this?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> First time in Chimp challenge. Curious to know, how does anyone know how much each individual contributed? Or are prizes just to random people and there is not ranking for this?


The prizes are for participation only as far as I know.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> First time in Chimp challenge. Curious to know, how does anyone know how much each individual contributed? Or are prizes just to random people and there is not ranking for this?


Thats the reason why they require you to send in your PC folding for OCNchimpin with your user ID. This verifies you are actually participating, and who you are. There are some pretty monster rigs on here, PPD for prizes would eliminate most people from eligibility


----------



## djriful

In Canada we drink everyday. Even my boss buy us beers during the work hours. /truestory


----------



## omega17

Unofficial avatars are the best


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Unofficial avatars are the best


I just wished they annoyed zodac more.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I just wished they annoyed zodac more.


If someone wanted to use mine and edit it, I'd be very happy


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkbucksot*
> 
> Im in


Excellent! Welcome to the Chimpin Horde


----------



## krista031

ok so i dunno where would i put this so there you go..













its just paint but paint ftw









cant wait


----------



## Darkknight512

Will be folding for this, probably 2 cores for CPU and 1 for GPU, just an HD3850 but oh well. New overclock on it though


----------



## mingqi53

Signed up at the sign-up thread, will submit proof once I hit 50%


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> ok so i dunno where would i put this so there you go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just paint but paint ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait


Looks where the Chimp's hand is about to do. =/


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Looks where the Chimp's hand is about to do. =/


LOL, that is the point (aka challenge)


----------



## jdip

Signed up.









Was wondering how the prizes work. Is it for top point contributors or are the winners picked randomly?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Signed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering how the prizes work. Is it for top point contributors or are the winners picked randomly?


Thanks for signing up









Dont quote me but if its run like the foldathons, then it will be random


----------



## omega17

It's random.

We all fold under one name, so no-one knows how much each person contributes anyway


----------



## Sethy666

Just need to send in your proof of folding evidence as outlined on page one of the sign up thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249467/official-chimp-challenge-2012-signup-thread


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks for signing up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont quote me but if its run like the foldathons, then it will be random


Thanks, +rep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> It's random.
> We all fold under one name, so no-one knows how much each person contributes anyway


Lol good point! Thanks, +rep


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

*FREE BUMP*

In...

Now to bug Zo-dac with a PM.......


----------



## Buzzin92

Thanks Zodac for the PM! Will definitely be there! ^_^


----------



## jdip

BTW it's terrible that this starts on the release date of Diablo III


----------



## Citra

Buy a 4p, you can only fold on that, not game.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Someone should make a mod to fold teh Xbox


----------



## zodac

Don't those Xboxs have overheating issues just playing games or watching videos?

They can't handle the Fold.


----------



## rctrucker

Red ring of [email protected]


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Don't those Xboxs have overheating issues just playing games or watching videos?
> 
> They can't handle the Fold.


The old ones but not the new ones.


----------



## zodac

So the new ones can just about survive the horrors of playing games.

Wouldn't trust them to survive 24/7 Folding though.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

My Xbox 360 is a first gen one (the white one) and iv had it for several years now, still stable still kicking, never had an overheating issue =/ but if it cant handle the [email protected] heat, i could allways get an LGA 775 WB and liquid cool the thing


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> My Xbox 360 is a first gen one (the white one) and iv had it for several years now, still stable still kicking, never had an overheating issue =/ but if it cant handle the [email protected] heat, i could allways get an LGA 775 WB and liquid cool the thing


I think they have WBs specifically for the Xbox.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Someone should make a mod to fold teh Xbox


As if Xboxes don't have enough RRODs


----------



## Biokinetica

I had to come to this thread just to make sure it hadn't already started. Who nuked my placement and where did the extra 4,000+ folders just pop out from?


----------



## zodac

Looks like the [H] app just randomly knocked you back 4k places - EOC still has you in 2,951st.


----------



## Biokinetica

Well, it bounced back. I guess the stat server eff'd up. Now about setting up the client: I just installed it (have been using GPU tracker for a long time) on my laptop and for some reason it complains about OpenCL not being there (specifically, opencl.dll isn't there). I checked the folder and two amd 'cl' libraries are there (amdcalcl.dll and amdcalrt.dll), but apparently not being called. Are mobile gpus just left out, or is there a way to remedy this?


----------



## jdip

Just bought a 2nd 6950 on eBay for Xfire









Should come in handy for this


----------



## yaywafflez

Hey, I know it's only partially relevant, but could any graphic designers check out my post here. Thanks


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez*
> 
> Hey, I know it's only partially relevant, but could any graphic designers check out my post here. Thanks


I will try to see if I can help you!


----------



## finger00

Soooo in. Hope we win!


----------



## flipd

Are we doing the 10,000 bottles of beer thing again?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd*
> 
> Are we doing the 10,000 bottles of beer thing again?


Yup. You can find it in ot.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweffymo

Gonna be playing a lot more Gran Turismo for a while I guess.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd*
> 
> Are we doing the 10,000 bottles of beer thing again?


What's that?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *flipd*
> 
> Are we doing the 10,000 bottles of beer thing again?
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
Click to expand...

Go check the Off-topic forum


----------



## Code-Red

Suppose I'll help out too.


----------



## mrbob1000

Count me in, this is the first Chimp Challenge I've ever been part of.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbob1000*
> 
> Count me in, this is the first Chimp Challenge I've ever been part of.


Well, you have kept it under 2 posts per month. Wouldn't expect you to be a chimp vet.









It is also my first CC


----------



## omega17

Getting new a4 units on my 3930K that are giving me > 70K PPD
















Bit of a jump from 45K. Me likey







Just in time.


----------



## Outlawed

So if I go ahead and change my username setup for my linux vm while im folding (because im using bigadv) will that mess up my wu and the points its currently folding towards to put into my account?

Just curious, I will do what I have to do because it isn't truly about the points, but still when I fold something for 3 days straight I would prefer not to get those points taken away at the last second.


----------



## omega17

Yes it will mess it up.

You need to set the -oneunit flag, so the client stops after the current WU, and doesn't download another one, then change your details, then remove the -oneunit flag and resume folding


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Yes it will mess it up.
> You need to set the -oneunit flag, so the client stops after the current WU, and doesn't download another one, then change your details, then remove the -oneunit flag and resume folding


So I should be able to halt my current wu, enable it, then restart and it will be all good to go?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Getting new a4 units on my 3930K that are giving me > 70K PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a jump from 45K. Me likey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in time.


We need to get you set up with a linux VM and folding Hugeadvs (6903/6904) so you can put out 110-120k PPD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So I should be able to halt my current wu, enable it, then restart and it will be all good to go?


Correct. You can stop your current work unit. Then restart the folding with that flag and all other flags enabled.

Example if your using Linux, ./fah6 -smp X -bigadv -oneunit

This will restart the same unit you were on, but when that unit finishes, you will not start another WU.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> We need to get you set up with a linux VM and folding Hugeadvs (6903/6904) so you can put out 110-120k PPD.


Still don't understand how that is possible. I haven't surpassed 95k on any of the WUs I have been running yet. For example, I have been working on a 6903 for a few days now sitting at 87k.


----------



## omega17

I tried to set up a VM, but I can never get it to bridge to my network connection properly and obtain an IP address









Outlawed, what speed is your 3930K?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> I tried to set up a VM, but I can never get it to bridge to my network connection properly and obtain an IP address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outlawed, what speed is your 3930K?


4.6ghz @ 1.3v


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> I tried to set up a VM, but I can never get it to bridge to my network connection properly and obtain an IP address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outlawed, what speed is your 3930K?


Try having the Virtual Machine simulate a physical connection. Or you can just manually assign your VM an IP in the OS.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

you know what would make me happy beyond happy? winning that Intel giveaway contest with the i7 2600K, and the mobo and SSD. That would turn into my secret hidden away from my parents 24/7 folding rig, i would take my 5830 and throw it on that machine instead, and find a solid 500W PSU and a cheapo 4GB kit of RAM.







... ahh dreams...


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Still don't understand how that is possible. I haven't surpassed 95k on any of the WUs I have been running yet. For example, I have been working on a 6903 for a few days now sitting at 87k.


Running in a Linux environment makes a large gain in points. It also depends on how much you fold. My computer folds 24/7, the 3930k is such a beast that I can just scale back my Virtual Machine usage to 60% while I am gaming, so I always have it running, even in the background.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> you know what would make me happy beyond happy? winning that Intel giveaway contest with the i7 2600K, and the mobo and SSD. That would turn into my secret hidden away from my parents 24/7 folding rig, i would take my 5830 and throw it on that machine instead, and find a solid 500W PSU and a cheapo 4GB kit of RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ahh dreams...


I feel you here!

But, my GF would kick my butt if I didn't upgrade her Q2 Quadcore


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I can just scale back my Virtual Machine usage to 60% while I am gaming, so I always have it running, even in the background.










Say what? How to do that? That sounds better than actually stopping and restarting the client.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd*
> 
> Are we doing the 10,000 bottles of beer thing again?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Yup. You can find it in ot.
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> What's that?


Here it is go have one http://www.overclock.net/t/1250751/someone-stole-all-the-beer


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what? How to do that? That sounds better than actually stopping and restarting the client.


I use Oricle Virtual Box, which (i think) is the only free VM software that allows you to use 12+cores.

You open File > Settings while the VM is running, and there is a performance tab, where you can set your memory allocation, CPU cores, and CPU utilization. I just scale it back so I can game while folding.









I'm not positive about that location because I'm at work, but I'm pretty sure that is where it is. Just note that you can not do it while your VM is Paused (which is another option if you needed to get some encoding done).

Just make sure you are still making the Hugeadv deadlines! I think they are 5 days, I usually get them done in 3, but I only game ~2hrs a day.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Running in a Linux environment makes a large gain in points. It also depends on how much you fold. My computer folds 24/7, the 3930k is such a beast that I can just scale back my Virtual Machine usage to 60% while I am gaming, so I always have it running, even in the background.


I am running the same client you are, so idk. As for the cpu cap, that's brilliant. I knew the option was there but for some reason I hadn't really thought about ways to use the cpu while folding. I guess I am just used to gaming taking up 60-70% of a cpu


----------



## JoshHuman

If there is enough interest, I may have a Asus P8Z68-V PRO up for donation. Only thing is it may need to be rma'd, the first 2 ram slots seem to have stopped working (I tested months ago, hurriedly), but a cleaning may be all that is needed.

Edit: If there is interest I may have to set a goal for the CC before it could be sent off.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I am running the same client you are, so idk. As for the cpu cap, that's brilliant. I knew the option was there but for some reason I hadn't really thought about ways to use the cpu while folding. I guess I am just used to gaming taking up 60-70% of a cpu


What flags are you running for your client? I didn't get 6903 and 6904 for the first 5-10 WUs when I set up the linux VM, so you might just have to wait. I first got 6903s, went through a bunch of those, then got 6904s.

I assume you have finished your 10 WUs and are into bonus points now correct?

It is funny how powerful this CPU is, I can stream and game while folding at 50-60% (depending on the game).


----------



## zodac

If I had the time, I'd make very clear how disappointed in *all* of you I am that we haven't even broken 400 signups yet.









You see that? I actually posted a smilie, I'm that annoyed.


----------



## omega17

:.eek.:


----------



## mortimersnerd

Hey Z,

Put me down for two Overclock.net [email protected] T-Shirts on the prize list. Domestic and International shipping included.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> What flags are you running for your client? I didn't get 6903 and 6904 for the first 5-10 WUs when I set up the linux VM, so you might just have to wait. I first got 6903s, went through a bunch of those, then got 6904s.
> I assume you have finished your 10 WUs and are into bonus points now correct?
> It is funny how powerful this CPU is, I can stream and game while folding at 50-60% (depending on the game).


WUs for my cpu has been maybe 5 max so far so that explains it.

Hopefully i will start hitting those around CC


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> WUs for my cpu has been maybe 5 max so far so that explains it.
> Hopefully i will start hitting those around CC


O yea, I'm sure you will burn through those WUs fast. I have one more 6904, then I start the monkey business.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Hey Z,
> Put me down for two Overclock.net [email protected] T-Shirts on the prize list. Domestic and International shipping included.


Thanks mort!

Hey z, one of those is mine, so can you please send it now and not waste time on the whole prize draw thing. Thanks


----------



## granno21

Hey guys, I'm a long time BOINC'er but I thought i would help out the team. I'm running a 6870 on [email protected] client version 7.1.52. I'm trying to get the best numbers and I thought I would start early to try and build enough points to get the bonus credit. I have entered "client-type" "advanced" for gpu-0. Is there anything else I am missing?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## arvidab

Fire up that 2500K too, add a _smp_ slot and put it to use 3 cores, see the picture below.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Fire up that 2500K too, add a _smp_ slot and put it to use 3 cores, see the picture below.


Yeah try this.

But in my case I just fold with my i5 because giving up a core for GPU (6950) just murders the CPU PPD. If I run both SMP and GPU it ends up being around the same PPD but with the extra heat and noise of my GPU.


----------



## rctrucker

This thread needs more action!

I just put in my oneunit for my CPU, I should finish the WU I am on sometime this weekend, and then I will start another with the chimp in there on Monday when I get back from TN.










Must get more signups!


----------



## silvrr

Switched my 2500k over today so it will drop a 6903 at the start. Just to confirm it starts at 2:00 PM Central Standard Time. I have it timed to drop a bit after that but want to make sure my conversion is correct so it counts.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a long time BOINC'er but I thought i would help out the team. I'm running a 6870 on [email protected] client version 7.1.52. I'm trying to get the best numbers and I thought I would start early to try and build enough points to get the bonus credit. I have entered "client-type" "advanced" for gpu-0. Is there anything else I am missing?
> Thanks for the help.


Bonus pts won't matter under your own name with the chimp challenge. Everyone is folding under the same name/passkey which is already getting the bonus pts.


----------



## rctrucker

6hrs and no post. Is everyone just taking down bottles of beer?

The FAT threads get hit like once an hour!

This bad boy comes around once a year, and it has a monkey... Win.


----------



## bmgjet

Any tips for setting FAH up on a 8120 with 2X 6850s.
Iv got it running but it seems each 6850 is eating a whole core to its self and playing with the affinity drops there usage down to 50%.

Right now I have SMP set to 6 cores so two are free for the 6850s.
But PPD is all over the place will be 25K one min then the next min 17K


----------



## jdip

You can probably maximize your PPD by only folding SMP. Give it a shot and see what happens. AMD cards aren't great for folding because of the CPU utilization.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Any tips for setting FAH up on a 8120 with 2X 6850s.
> Iv got it running but it seems each 6850 is eating a whole core to its self and playing with the affinity drops there usage down to 50%.
> Right now I have SMP set to 6 cores so two are free for the 6850s.
> But PPD is all over the place will be 25K one min then the next min 17K


Try to look at your PPD, for the day as a whole, you get a better estimate that way.


----------



## bmgjet

Running SMP only I get 18K
Iv played with the priority of the GPUs so they are low and SMP is is below normal. This is getting me 26-28K
With it the other way around I get 23-25K so it might just be worth only SMP folding and setting the GPUs back to bitcoin mining since they use no CPU for that.


----------



## Ishinomori

Hey guys, just kicked off my rig for the Chimp Challenge, is this screenshot the right format (I know i need to be at 50% completion, but that's not for two days)

Also, will my WU drop within the competition? Its the 12th here at 4:30pm AEST! (GMC + 10)

Below is the worklog for my WU, the RCG numbers match my screenshot!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


[06:23:47] - Ask before connecting: No
[06:23:47] - User name: OCNChimpin (Team 37726)
[06:23:47] - User ID: 4782E4501BF2E5CE
[06:23:47] - Machine ID: 1
[06:23:47] 
[06:23:47] Loaded queue successfully.
[06:23:47] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[06:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 12 06:23:47 UTC]
[06:23:47] Cleaning up work directory
[06:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[06:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[06:23:47] - Autosend completed
[06:23:47] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:23:47] Passkey found
[06:23:47] - Will indicate memory of 3867 MB
[06:23:47] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:23:47] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[06:23:48] Posted data.
[06:23:48] Initial: ED82; - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
[06:23:48] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[06:23:48] Loaded queue successfully.
[06:23:48] Sent data
[06:23:48] Connecting to http://130.237.232.237:8080/
[06:24:02] Posted data.
[06:24:02] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 57244070)
[06:25:28] - Downloaded at ~650 kB/s
[06:25:28] - Averaged speed for that direction ~234 kB/s
[06:25:28] + Received work.
[06:25:28] + Closed connections
[06:25:28] 
[06:25:28] + Processing work unit
[06:25:28] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[06:25:28] Core found.
[06:25:28] Working on queue slot 03 [May 12 06:25:28 UTC]
[06:25:28] + Working ...
[06:25:28] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 03 -np 4 -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 17016 -version 634'

[06:25:28] 
[06:25:28] *------------------------------*
[06:25:28] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[06:25:28] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[06:25:28] 
[06:25:28] Preparing to commence simulation
[06:25:28] - Looking at optimizations...
[06:25:28] - Created dyn
[06:25:28] - Files status OK
[06:25:31] - Expanded 57243558 -> 71846524 (decompressed 50.4 percent)
[06:25:31] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=57243558 data_size=71846524, decompressed_data_size=71846524 diff=0
[06:25:32] - Digital signature verified
[06:25:32] 
[06:25:32] Project: 6903 (Run 8, Clone 12, Gen 105)
[06:25:32] 
[06:25:32] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[06:25:32] Entering M.D.
                         :-)  G  R  O  M  A  C  S  (-:

                   Groningen Machine for Chemical Simulation

                            :-)  VERSION 4.5.3  (-:

        Written by Emile Apol, Rossen Apostolov, Herman J.C. Berendsen,
      Aldert van Buuren, Pär Bjelkmar, Rudi van Drunen, Anton Feenstra, 
        Gerrit Groenhof, Peter Kasson, Per Larsson, Pieter Meulenhoff, 
           Teemu Murtola, Szilard Pall, Sander Pronk, Roland Schulz, 
                Michael Shirts, Alfons Sijbers, Peter Tieleman,

               Berk Hess, David van der Spoel, and Erik Lindahl.

       Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
            Copyright (c) 2001-2010, The GROMACS development team at
        Uppsala University & The Royal Institute of Technology, Sweden.
            check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.

                               :-)  Gromacs  (-:

Reading file work/wudata_03.tpr, VERSION 4.5.4-dev-20110530-cc815 (single precision)
[06:25:38] Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
Starting 4 threads
Making 1D domain decomposition 4 x 1 x 1
starting mdrun 'Overlay'
26500000 steps, 106000.0 ps (continuing from step 26250000, 105000.0 ps).
[06:25:42] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[07:26:45] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
[08:27:27] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
[09:28:11] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
[10:28:52] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
[11:29:36] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
[12:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 12 12:23:47 UTC]
[12:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[12:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[12:23:47] - Autosend completed
[12:30:18] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
[13:30:59] Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
[14:31:41] Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
[15:32:26] Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
[16:33:07] Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
[17:33:49] Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
[18:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 12 18:23:47 UTC]
[18:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[18:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[18:23:47] - Autosend completed
[18:34:33] Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
[19:35:16] Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
[20:35:57] Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
[21:36:37] Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
[22:37:16] Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
[23:37:59] Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
[00:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 13 00:23:47 UTC]
[00:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[00:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[00:23:47] - Autosend completed
[00:38:41] Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
[01:39:18] Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
[02:39:55] Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
[03:40:34] Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
[04:41:13] Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
[05:41:51] Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
[06:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 13 06:23:47 UTC]
[06:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[06:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[06:23:47] - Autosend completed
[06:42:28] Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
[07:43:06] Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
[08:43:45] Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
[09:44:26] Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
[10:45:08] Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
[11:45:46] Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
[12:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 13 12:23:47 UTC]
[12:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[12:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[12:23:47] - Autosend completed
[12:46:25] Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
[13:47:07] Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
[14:47:47] Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
[15:48:27] Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
[16:49:07] Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
[17:49:43] Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
[18:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 13 18:23:47 UTC]
[18:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[18:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[18:23:47] - Autosend completed
[18:50:23] Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
[19:51:01] Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
[20:51:35] Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
[21:52:11] Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
[22:52:46] Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
[23:53:24] Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
[00:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 14 00:23:47 UTC]
[00:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[00:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[00:23:47] - Autosend completed
[00:54:00] Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
[01:54:37] Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
[02:55:14] Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
[03:55:49] Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
[04:56:27] Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
[05:57:03] Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
[06:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 14 06:23:47 UTC]
[06:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[06:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[06:23:47] - Autosend completed
[06:57:39] Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
[07:58:14] Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
[08:58:50] Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
[09:59:29] Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
[11:00:04] Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
[12:00:41] Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
[12:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 14 12:23:47 UTC]
[12:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[12:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[12:23:47] - Autosend completed
[13:01:18] Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
[14:01:53] Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
[15:02:31] Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
[16:03:09] Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
[17:03:45] Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
[18:04:20] Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
[18:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 14 18:23:47 UTC]
[18:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[18:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[18:23:47] - Autosend completed
[19:04:59] Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
[20:05:37] Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
[21:06:13] Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
[22:06:51] Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
[23:07:29] Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
[00:08:09] Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
[00:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 15 00:23:47 UTC]
[00:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[00:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[00:23:47] - Autosend completed
[01:08:44] Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
[02:09:24] Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
[03:09:58] Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
[04:10:33] Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
[05:11:10] Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
[06:11:44] Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
[06:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 15 06:23:47 UTC]
[06:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[06:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[06:23:47] - Autosend completed
[07:12:18] Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
[08:12:53] Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
[09:13:30] Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
[10:14:08] Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
[11:14:43] Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
[12:15:20] Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
[12:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 15 12:23:47 UTC]
[12:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[12:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[12:23:47] - Autosend completed
[13:15:56] Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
[14:16:31] Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
[15:17:09] Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
[16:17:46] Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
[17:18:22] Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
[18:18:58] Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
[18:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 15 18:23:47 UTC]
[18:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[18:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[18:23:47] - Autosend completed
[19:19:33] Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
[20:20:12] Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
[21:20:49] Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
[22:21:25] Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
[23:22:04] Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
[00:22:38] Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
[00:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 16 00:23:47 UTC]
[00:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[00:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[00:23:47] - Autosend completed
[01:23:14] Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
[02:23:49] Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
[03:24:24] Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
[04:25:00] Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
[05:25:39] Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
[06:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 16 06:23:47 UTC]
[06:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[06:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[06:23:47] - Autosend completed
[06:26:18] Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
[07:26:56] Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
[08:27:36] Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
[09:28:15] Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
[10:28:54] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
[11:29:34] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)

Writing final coordinates.

 Average load imbalance: 2.7 %
 Part of the total run time spent waiting due to load imbalance: 1.4 %

        Parallel run - timing based on wallclock.

               NODE (s)   Real (s)      (%)
       Time: 363843.477 363843.477    100.0
                       4d05h04:03
               (Mnbf/s)   (GFlops)   (ns/day)  (hour/ns)
Performance:    599.823     31.550      0.237    101.067

Thanx for Using GROMACS - Have a Nice Day

[11:29:44] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[11:29:54] 
[11:29:54] Finished Work Unit:
[11:29:54] - Reading up to 121622496 from "work/wudata_03.trr": Read 121622496
[11:29:54] trr file hash check passed.
[11:29:54] - Reading up to 108805912 from "work/wudata_03.xtc": Read 108805912
[11:29:54] xtc file hash check passed.
[11:29:54] edr file hash check passed.
[11:29:54] logfile size: 325710
[11:29:54] Leaving Run
[11:29:56] - Writing 230927110 bytes of core data to disk...
[11:30:20] Done: 230926598 -> 222476613 (compressed to 3.3 percent)
[11:30:20]   ... Done.
[11:30:38] - Shutting down core
[11:30:38] 
[11:30:38] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[11:30:40] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[11:30:40] Unit 3 finished with 65 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[11:30:40] Updated performance fraction: 0.673368
[11:30:40] Sending work to server
[11:30:40] Project: 6903 (Run 8, Clone 12, Gen 105)


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Running SMP only I get 18K
> Iv played with the priority of the GPUs so they are low and SMP is is below normal. This is getting me 26-28K
> With it the other way around I get 23-25K so it might just be worth only SMP folding and setting the GPUs back to bitcoin mining since they use no CPU for that.


Lol I've read up on bitcoin mining and I still don't get it. Do people really use that as currency for stuff?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> 
> Hey guys, just kicked off my rig for the Chimp Challenge, is this screenshot the right format (I know i need to be at 50% completion, but that's not for two days)
> Also, will my WU drop within the competition? Its the 12th here at 4:30pm AEST! (GMC + 10)


Let a few frames (3% or so) complete and just check the ETA in HFM.NET. Will give you a good idea of when it'll finish.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2330807/width/600/height/375
> 
> Hey guys, just kicked off my rig for the Chimp Challenge, is this screenshot the right format (I know i need to be at 50% completion, but that's not for two days)
> 
> Also, will my WU drop within the competition? Its the 12th here at 4:30pm AEST! (GMC + 10)


Countdown from OP, undoubtedly wrong though.







You currently got an ETA of 4days which should mean you'll drop it during CC.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> 6hrs and no post. Is everyone just taking down bottles of beer?
> 
> The FAT threads get hit like once an hour!
> 
> This bad boy comes around once a year, and it has a monkey... Win.


Blame Huddler


----------



## ShortySmalls

yep ill be doing it again this year


----------



## gsa700

I just want to say that kevdog has the best CC avatar and it should be in the official selection.

Thank you.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2330807/width/600/height/375
> 
> Hey guys, just kicked off my rig for the Chimp Challenge, is this screenshot the right format (I know i need to be at 50% completion, but that's not for two days)
> 
> Also, will my WU drop within the competition? Its the 12th here at 4:30pm AEST! (GMC + 10)
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown from OP, undoubtedly wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You currently got an ETA of 4days which should mean you'll drop it during CC.
Click to expand...

Appreciated bud!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> I just want to say that kevdog has the best CC avatar and it should be in the official selection.
> 
> Thank you.


Mojo Jojo!

I have to once again express my disappointment that this one was never made official.


----------



## Artikbot

Dayum! Just switched my SMP to fold for the team


----------



## Caz

I have a couple questions...first how do we know who folded the most on our team? And if you can fold on the OCNChimpin tag before the start date...how does that make sense or do you guys have some program or way of tracking when thing ACTUALLY started?

Sad that I can't rip it up with a GTX690 or something epic.


----------



## zodac

Some more prizes added to the OP. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I have a couple questions...first how do we know who folded the most on our team? And if you can fold on the OCNChimpin tag before the start date...how does that make sense or do you guys have some program or way of tracking when thing ACTUALLY started?
> 
> Sad that I can't rip it up with a GTX690 or something epic.


1) You don't. All anonymous. 

2) We just take the points at the start date of the CC (15th May, 7pm GMT), so only WUs dropped *after* that time count.


----------



## ViSioNx

woot !! i had some problems getting it going but I am now up and running !!!


----------



## jdip

I am Mojoooo Jojoooo









Thanks for the blast of nostalgia.


----------



## black06g85

just got the gpus up and running in win 8. holding off firing up the rig til monday. ran a few test's this morning and all is good. folding gpu's at 925mhz 2050mhz ram 55c max temps (stock cooler still) (gtx460se stock clock is 645mhz 1400mhz ran)


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Some more prizes added to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You don't. All anonymous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) We just take the points at the start date of the CC (15th May, 7pm GMT), so only WUs dropped *after* that time count.


Yeah, it was funny, I reloaded the page and like 10 more prizes showed up...lol.









I don't want to make this sound like this is all I am interested in, but if you can't see who does what in terms of WUs and points...how do we do Prizes? I may have missed that in the OP...but don't think so.


----------



## omega17

^ it's random. (or at least as random as it can be when zodac draws prizes







)


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> ^ it's random. (or at least as random as it can be when zodac draws prizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thats what I figured. Okay, I'm in. Try to throw down a cool 200k PPW.









I'll sign up and start folding on OCNChimpin after I try a new stable OC on my CPU and GPU.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Lol I've read up on bitcoin mining and I still don't get it. Do people really use that as currency for stuff?


Yeah it can be used as currency or converted back to dollars.
I mainly convert it back to dollars but iv bought quite a few things just with bit coins. (3DMark11, COD, Dirt 3, other PC software)
Its not really worth your time anymore unless you have a efficient mining rig since 1bit coins only worth around $5 and it would of taken about 3-4 dollars to make it if your using something like a 6970.
Last year I got in and sold quite a lot at the right time (when it was worth $20 a bit coin made enough money to pay for my rig). Now Im just mainly doing it because it outputs the most heat and pays back the power bill.

Heat is good since my PC is in my fermenting room and its coming onto winter. So far its keeping my room between 26-30C where it would other wise be 10-19C


----------



## ugotd8

Hi all, new folder here. Am considering signing up for this challenge and just wanted to check if this was right:


----------



## omega17

Looks right to me, except your rig says "3930K" and that RealTemp SS says "2600K"


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Looks right to me, except your rig says "3930K" and that RealTemp SS says "2600K"


Thanks, I just upgraded from the 2600K to the 3930K rig for my daily work machine. I figured I'd use my old 2600K rig for this folding challenge to give it some good karma before I sell it.


----------



## omega17

^ Nice. You could fold on the 3930K too for a bit







gets some nice points, especially at that OC


----------



## Escatore

Alrighty! Ima switching over my username and folding on OCN Chimpin

I know it's early, but I won't be able to access my computer for about a week after today.


----------



## Ishinomori

HFM

For anyone who might be interested in keeping track of my progress!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> ^ Nice. You could fold on the 3930K too for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gets some nice points, especially at that OC


For some reason the 3930K gets a third of the PPD than the 2600K, I'm sure it's something wrong with the way I've set it up but no matter I need my work machine for other stuff during the day.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> For some reason the 3930K gets a third of the PPD than the 2600K, I'm sure it's something wrong with the way I've set it up but no matter I need my work machine for other stuff during the day.


Yeah, something. You should be -bigadv'ing I think on a 12 thread'er like the 3930k...especially when almost at 5GHz. But even then...smp should be like a 4 minute fold on the 8020.


----------



## Flying Toilet

So is the passkey primed for bigadv folders?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> So is the passkey primed for bigadv folders?


Yes.

Sent from my iPod touch 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yannickhk

Finishing a 6903 unit (at 97%) and then I am switching the username and passkey


----------



## axipher

Wow, my Bulldozer is really giving me problems right now (aside from lack of performance and extra heat), used to be able to fold at 4.8 GHz no problem in Windows. Now I can't even get 4.6 GHz stable in Ubuntu









Able to get 31k PPD off a 6098 but keeps crashing. I know it's not temps since I barely break 40 C with the water cooling. Could be any of the following:
- CPU aging
- CPU failing
- Memory going bad (it passes Memtest though)
- Using the updated BIOS
- Ubuntu Server 12.04


----------



## yannickhk

I had to tune my overclock down too. Ubuntu seems to be stressing the CPU more than windows.


----------



## axipher

Will require more tweaking when I'm more awake. It's managed to complete a couple frames at 6:55 TPF getting my 29k PPD.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Some more prizes added to the OP.










I really want to win that res so I can be one step closer to building a real WC rig.


----------



## kazenagi

Just switched my 4p rig over to fold for the chimp challenge


----------



## zsolmanz

I've switched my name too. The only issue is going to be remembering to switch it back


----------



## LemonSlice

Just switched over my 4P as well. Let's roll fellas


----------



## rctrucker

I have a 2 day head start on a 3.5 day WU for the chimp challenge!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

looks like I'll be floating around the 15K-16K PPD mark, not bad for my rig I think!


----------



## axipher

All my clients have been switched over


----------



## Sethy666

Case cleaned, filters washed, clients changed over, OCs verified and stable....









Waiting, waiting....


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Does the V7 client work with Ubuntu? i really hope [email protected] support is up on Ubuntu because once Steam ubuntu support is there im making the official switch


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Does the V7 client work with Ubuntu? i really hope [email protected] support is up on Ubuntu because once Steam ubuntu support is there im making the official switch


I believe there is a Linux build of the v7 client.


----------



## D-Dave

I've been prepping my rigs for the Chimp Challenge; however, I'm confused about the recent requirements for -bigadv units. Are -bigadv units still feasible to complete on an i7 920 (~4 GHz with 12 GB of 1203 MHz DDR3)? From what I've been reading, the minimum requirements for these units have changed from not only eight to sixteen threads, but the time for completing units are also shorter. Can someone shed some light on this matter for me? In addition, whether I was to do SMP units or -bigadv, would it be more productive to run my i7 with twice as much RAM at a slightly lower clock speed (5% max) or have faster RAM (1600 vs. 1203 MHz)?

Lastly, is it okay to begin working on WUs now so that they will drop right after 12pm on Tuesday? Currently, I'm just preparing a separate room for my folding rigs so that I won't have to endure an 87˚F room for the next ten days. I'm also looking into pushing a bit more out of my GTX 275s with some overclocking as well as testing my old Pentium D to see whether it's worth running.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Does the V7 client work with Ubuntu? i really hope [email protected] support is up on Ubuntu because once Steam ubuntu support is there im making the official switch


Do you think that steam supporting ubuntu means that all of the games you have on steam will support ubuntu?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> I've been prepping my rigs for the Chimp Challenge; however, I'm confused about the recent requirements for -bigadv units. Are -bigadv units still feasible to complete on an i7 920 (~4 GHz with 12 GB of 1203 MHz DDR3)? From what I've been reading, the minimum requirements for these units have changed from not only eight to sixteen threads, but the time for completing units are also shorter. Can someone shed some light on this matter for me? In addition, whether I was to do SMP units or -bigadv, would it be more productive to run my i7 with twice as much RAM at a slightly lower clock speed (5% max) or have faster RAM (1600 vs. 1203 MHz)?
> Lastly, is it okay to begin working on WUs now so that they will drop right after 12pm on Tuesday? Currently, I'm just preparing a separate room for my folding rigs so that I won't have to endure an 87˚F room for the next ten days. I'm also looking into pushing a bit more out of my GTX 275s with some overclocking as well as testing my old Pentium D to see whether it's worth running.


No, you can't complete -bigadv units on an i7 920 anymore. You'll be forced to do SMP.

Folding likes faster RAM, so run that as high as you can.

Yes, you can begin folding for OCNChimpin right now, they just don't count until the 15th.

Hope that helps, and have fun!


----------



## brodieboy143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to win that res so I can be one step closer to building a real WC rig.


I want it too, if on the off chance I do win, I'll be going full steam ahead with my proposed water cooled TJ07 build


----------



## dandu5

Just donated Lucid to the pool.

Pm is out.

edit: how is it even determent who is winning what? (just curious)

EDIT#2: POST #500!!!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Do you think that steam supporting ubuntu means that all of the games you have on steam will support ubuntu?


Well no.obviously not,Linux support for games will eventually happen,I will.dual boot windows.so I.can run incompatible.programs such as games,but mostly going to be running Linux afterwards for android things and the moduability and of course no more stupid windows errors


----------



## Comp4k

Got my client all setup! 2600k 4.5Ghz, GTX 580 and 560Ti


----------



## yannickhk

Started to fold for CC, my 6903 is at 38%


----------



## Kieran

Just swiched my GPU's over


----------



## black06g85

firing up the comp tonight for 24/7 duty.
also picked up my brothers emachine (amd crap, some nvidia card haven't looked yet) but I'll have that running while I'm away too, and possibly my laptop. If I can get the pos comp at my job (lunchroom computer) to work, I'll get that going today too.


----------



## 86JR

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=86JR

I am going to swap username to the group one NOW so that I dont forget tommorow.


----------



## 86JR

Also, it seems a few people forgot to fill in the team correctly:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=OCNChimpin


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> Also, it seems a few people forgot to fill in the team correctly:
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=OCNChimpin


Wow...

Hopefully we can just use the passkey and they have that right at least.


----------



## silvrr

Struck by kevdogs law last night. HDD with my VMware setup went bad and locks up each time now. Should hopefully be able to drop my work back in the new Ubuntu image so I don't lose 50% of a 6903.


----------



## harlen

switched. tick tock, tick tock


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wow...
> Hopefully we can just use the passkey and they have that right at least.


I don't think it counts if it's the right name and passkey but wrong team.

Oh well, when part of the competition is who can change names the best then this kind of stuff is to be expected.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wow...
> Hopefully we can just use the passkey and they have that right at least.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it counts if it's the right name and passkey but wrong team.
> 
> Oh well, when part of the competition is who can change names the best then this kind of stuff is to be expected.
Click to expand...

We need to hack all the Stanford Folding servers, find the IP's that uploaded WU's to those mismatched OCNChimpin results, and send them a polite, passive-aggressive letter, sealed with a kiss, stating that they need to change the Team/Username/Passkey information.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> I've been prepping my rigs for the Chimp Challenge; however, I'm confused about the recent requirements for -bigadv units. Are -bigadv units still feasible to complete on an i7 920 (~4 GHz with 12 GB of 1203 MHz DDR3)? From what I've been reading, the minimum requirements for these units have changed from not only eight to sixteen threads, but the time for completing units are also shorter. Can someone shed some light on this matter for me? In addition, whether I was to do SMP units or -bigadv, would it be more productive to run my i7 with twice as much RAM at a slightly lower clock speed (5% max) or have faster RAM (1600 vs. 1203 MHz)?
> 
> Lastly, is it okay to begin working on WUs now so that they will drop right after 12pm on Tuesday? Currently, I'm just preparing a separate room for my folding rigs so that I won't have to endure an 87˚F room for the next ten days. I'm also looking into pushing a bit more out of my GTX 275s with some overclocking as well as testing my old Pentium D to see whether it's worth running.


If you run the -bigadv flag on your 920 (8 threads) you have a chance to snag a 6900/01 WU, which are still able to finish on time with a decent overclock, as their deadlines haven't been changed as yet...

Most likely you will just receive SMP WU's though...


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> We need to hack all the Stanford Folding servers, find the IP's that uploaded WU's to those mismatched OCNChimpin results, and send them a polite, passive-aggressive letter, sealed with a kiss, stating that they need to change the Team/Username/Passkey information.


That's the most logical solution so far.


----------



## rctrucker

I was excited to start on WUs that would be 80% done by the start of the CC. Then I swich my user name / passkey and the first WU I download is a 6901







.

I had 6903/6904 non stop for over a month!


----------



## CTRLurself

Kevdog... I hate you. Your law just murdered my rig.

Bender just blasted one of it's pipes off a fitting and fired water like a cannon straight at the PSU. It cut power immediately, so hopefully nothing is blown. When I clean this out tonight, I''m probably going to swap my 970 into Bender and my 950 into Avenger so my 24/7 folder will be bigger PPD.


----------



## omega17

If you actually read all those incorrect team numbers, there aren't any active clients. They're all from previous years.

There's only 3 people who have entered NO team number in the past 30 days, so I think we're ok; unless those 3 intend to fold bigadv on some experimental hardware









Also, this ^ is why I won't go wet


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> If you actually read all those incorrect team numbers, there aren't any active clients. They're all from previous years.
> 
> There's only 3 people who have entered NO team number in the past 30 days, so I think we're ok; unless those 3 intend to fold bigadv on some experimental hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this ^ is why I won't go wet


Still 2 people active in the last 7 days that possibly haven't changed over yet that need to be hunted down.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Does the V7 client work with Ubuntu? i really hope [email protected] support is up on Ubuntu because once Steam ubuntu support is there im making the official switch
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there is a Linux build of the v7 client.
Click to expand...

There's a Linux version of v7 client, you can't fold GPU's with that if I'm not mistaken.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dandu5*
> 
> edit: how is it even determent who is winning what? (just curious)


Random drawing, by z-magic. To be eligible you have to prove that you've folded at least one WU for OCNChimpin.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> Also, it seems a few people forgot to fill in the team correctly:
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=OCNChimpin
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Hopefully we can just use the passkey and they have that right at least.
Click to expand...

Only team 0 have clients active within the last 7 days, I'd guess the others are left overs from previous years. Lets hope the people can put the right info in this year.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Kevdog... I hate you. Your law just murdered my rig.
> 
> Bender just blasted one of it's pipes off a fitting and fired water like a cannon straight at the PSU. It cut power immediately, so hopefully nothing is blown. When I clean this out tonight, I''m probably going to swap my 970 into Bender and my 950 into Avenger so my 24/7 folder will be bigger PPD.


Ouch! Hope nothing is broken.


----------



## Atomfix

Can I start folding now, then pause it at around 90% then resume just after the start time so it all drops in? Or does it not work like that?


----------



## juano

Sorry to hear that CTRL, wish you luck in salvaging what you can.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Can I start folding now, then pause it at around 90% then resume just after the start time so it all drops in? Or does it not work like that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Also, remember that we Fold for the research, *not* for points, or victory in a competition. As such, we do not encourage actions that are detrimental to the Project. This includes priming multiple WUs to drop as the competition starts, or Folding on hardware without permission from the owners.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah it's not worth it for me to fold on 6 cores bigadv vs 4-core + GPU. I was only getting 10k PPD on 6 cores with issues. 18-20k PPD when doing 4-core + GPU.

I'm trying to score another AM3 motherboard to fold another 4 core chip on too. As soon as I get it... I'll throw that into the mix.


----------



## omega17

What is the 1055T clocked at?

You can't do bigadv on that.

@atomfix; if you do that, you'll lose loads of bonus points by wasting loads of time. Plus we'll all think you suck


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> What is the 1055T clocked at?
> You can't do bigadv on that.


3.96Ghz. I thought it could do bigadv but not hugeadv???


----------



## omega17

Maybe, but if you just run normal SMP, you'd definitely get 18K minimum, without the GPU

I stress tested a friends 1090T @ stock (3.2Ghz) and it was getting 14K last week.


----------



## Faster_is_better

They better turn that AC on for the next 2 weeks, This might get a bit warm in the office. My work rig already gets it farely warm in here, now I brought Kickstart My Heart and plan to fold cpu/gpu, Plus if I can find a spot for a 8800 in a 3rd rig. Maybe triple my typical PPD for this event









Hopefully my weekend OC will live also..

EDIT: Can someone link to the post describing how we are running this year, is it a straight race for points or do we have handicap multipliers, etc? I remember some thread discussing new ways to run the CC this year but didn't follow it.

Edit2: I guess there was more OP to read.. that is some interesting math to determine winnner.. lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Maybe, but if you just run normal SMP, you'd definitely get 18K minimum, without the GPU
> I stress tested a friends 1090T @ stock (3.2Ghz) and it was getting 14K last week.


Ok, I'll try that.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> EDIT: Can someone link to the post describing how we are running this year, is it a straight race for points or do we have handicap multipliers, etc? I remember some thread discussing new ways to run the CC this year but didn't follow it.


OP, much?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> What is the 1055T clocked at?
> 
> You can't do bigadv on that.
> 
> @atomfix; if you do that, you'll lose loads of bonus points by wasting loads of time. Plus we'll all think you suck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> What is the 1055T clocked at?
> You can't do bigadv on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.96Ghz. I thought it could do bigadv but not hugeadv???
Click to expand...

BA-8 would be fine (I've even done some on my [email protected] in a VM), BA-12 would need faster memory, native *nix and you to just look at it folding away (i.e. dedi) to be in with a chance to finish in time. You'd need a corefix to do either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Maybe, but if you just run normal SMP, you'd definitely get 18K minimum, without the GPU
> 
> I stress tested a friends 1090T @ stock (3.2Ghz) and it was getting 14K last week.


That's probably what I'd expect too, @3.44 and VM I usually get 15-17k PPD. But something is whacky with Krusher's folding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> @atomfix; if you do that, you'll lose loads of bonus points by wasting loads of time. Plus we'll all think you suck


He could prime a bunch of GPU WU's tough...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> BA-8 would be fine (I've even done some on my [email protected] in a VM), BA-12 would need faster memory, native *nix and you to just look at it folding away (i.e. dedi) to be in with a chance to finish in time. You'd need a corefix to do either.


My memory is on the slow side actually. something like 1066 mhz or so. I couldn't get the timings right at the faster speeds so I just settled for the slower one. I'm an extreme newb when it comes to messing with timings on RAM.








Quote:


> That's probably what I'd expect too, @3.44 and VM I usually get 15-17k PPD. But something is whacky with Krusher's folding.
> He could prime a bunch of GPU WU's tough...


With the 4-core, the GPU was still churning out 8k PPD. There was 1 WU where it only did 7200. But other times it was still doing 8000-8170.


----------



## Flying Toilet

I'm hoping to get a bigadv unit next. I'm going to drop this a3 in the next 30 minutes and if it doesn't then I guess I'll just run SMP 6 on my VM and my videocard in 7.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Maybe, but if you just run normal SMP, you'd definitely get 18K minimum, without the GPU
> I stress tested a friends 1090T @ stock (3.2Ghz) and it was getting 14K last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll try that.
Click to expand...

Adding the _-bigadv_ flag with sub-8 threads is the same as _-advmethods_ which will give you SMP units, running just _-smp x_ will get you SMP units too (not the same but neither gets BA units, normal SMP units is a little less PPD than advanced ones for me).


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Have I really missed the live results page posted somewhere, last year someone hosted a CC page where we could see each of the teams results so we could tell how we were doing? Also my rigs will start folding 24/7 at midnight tonight.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> BA-8 would be fine (I've even done some on my [email protected] in a VM), BA-12 would need faster memory, native *nix and you to just look at it folding away (i.e. dedi) to be in with a chance to finish in time. You'd need a corefix to do either.
> 
> 
> 
> My memory is on the slow side actually. something like 1066 mhz or so. I couldn't get the timings right at the faster speeds so I just settled for the slower one. I'm an extreme newb when it comes to messing with timings on RAM.
Click to expand...

Probably needs to be at least 1700-1800 with you CPU clock, I ran 4/~1750 and was just able to squeeze under the deadline of the 6904's.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200*
> 
> Have I really missed the live results page posted somewhere, last year someone hosted a CC page where we could see each of the teams results so we could tell how we were doing? Also my rigs will start folding 24/7 at midnight tonight.


I'm curious about this as well. I have an Amazon server that could host the results no problem.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Probably needs to be at least 1700-1800 with you CPU clock, I ran 4/~1750 and was just able to squeeze under the deadline of the 6904's.


That must be what it is then. Considering it starts tomorrow... I don't have time for the tweaking. When I tested for the limit of the RAM, I got it up into the 1700's so I know it's capable. But for some reason when I added the CPU OC to it... it didn't like the timings anymore. I'm pretty sure it's the timings because each time I mess with them, I get my over all OC up a little higher. It's just easier to find right now.

I've just seen that it's at 1112 mhz right now. Timings is at something like 7-7-7-21-28 or something like that.


----------



## zodac

Ok guys 24 hours to go. The OP has been updated to include links to the stats GDocs, and the IRC channel we'll be using this year (since sadly, the devs of the site we used last year weren't available this time around). There's also a webclient linked for people who don't use IRC normally:

Quote:


> *CC2012 Stats - Interteam IRC Chatroom*
> 
> (Webchat for non-IRC users - enter your nickname, and enter channel: #chimpchallenge)


Stats will be embeded once the CC starts properly.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Ok guys 24 hours to go. The OP has been updated to include links to the stats GDocs, and the IRC channel we'll be using this year (since sadly, the devs of the site we used last year weren't available this time around). There's also a webclient linked for people who don't use IRC normally:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *CC2012 Stats - http://irc//irc.synirc.net/chimpchallenge]Interteam IRC Chatroom[/URL]*
> (Webchat for non-IRC users - enter your nickname, and enter channel: #chimpchallenge)
> 
> 
> 
> Stats will be embeded once the CC starts properly.
Click to expand...

Why must we keep using GDocs, a format which is blocked at work, and has poor support for most mobile browsers


----------



## chmodlabs

This is really a perfect time to fold. The ten days of OCN chimpin is during my week of finals. Effectively this renders my gaming rig useless.
- chmodlabs


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chmodlabs*
> 
> This is really a perfect time to fold. The ten days of OCN chimpin is during my week of finals. Effectively this renders my gaming rig useless.
> - chmodlabs


Good luck with finals.


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chmodlabs*
> 
> This is really a perfect time to fold. The ten days of OCN chimpin is during my week of finals. Effectively this renders my gaming rig useless.
> - chmodlabs


Same for me. I've got exams this week and next week. At least i can concentrate on revising instead of gaming


----------



## JedixJarf

Switched everything over, about 600k ppd to the chimp now


----------



## zodac

The Chimp approves.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm getting spams from someone called zodac


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why must we keep using GDocs, a format which is blocked at work, and has poor support for most mobile browsers


It has chat!

You can [trash]talk to others looking at the spread sheet.


----------



## wirefox

locked and loaded... .brought wirefox II to work shhhhh ... don't tell the boss ..


----------



## Atomfix

Going to 4.1GHz on the 1055T, and about to start folding babeh!


----------



## Z32

Thanks Z for the PM's. Don't want to miss Chimp Challenge regardless of how busy College is!
Made an avatar in MS Paint to support. Woohoo!

Now it's time to see if my rig is stable... it's been word processing for 2-3 months! >_<

Hell, it's time to put the 9800GT back in for folding, too!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> locked and loaded... .brought wirefox II to work shhhhh ... don't tell the boss ..


Is that the right team #?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why must we keep using GDocs, a format which is blocked at work, and has poor support for most mobile browsers


Mainly because no-one else was able to get a nice stats system up in time. 

Not ideal, I know, but it's better than you guys just accepting what a few people are passing on to be the real stats.


----------



## juano

It sure isn't, good eye.

37726
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Mainly because no-one else was able to get a nice stats system up in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ideal, I know, but it's better than you guys just accepting what a few people are passing on to be the real stats.


Yea you don't want to trust any numbers that haven't been personally doctored by zodac.


----------



## zodac

I already PM'd him about that.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I already PM'd him about that.


Well then a good eye to you too.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

21 hours till CC, already started up my Main Folding rig, and its pumping about 20K PPD right now, lappy is running too with about 2K PPD, CPU is running a toasty 65.C on the lappy and 80.C on the desktop. Desktop Overclocked to 3.8 Jiggahertz. Im ready







only thing is, i feel i may get more PPD with SMP 6 and just my 5970 running while my 5830 sits idle, if i can find another system to host it, then by all means im going on a folding rampage


----------



## Sparhawk

Switched my clients over. ~24000 PPD


----------



## zodac

Not 21 hours, 22 hours. I SENT A PM!


----------



## Atomfix

Does everything look ok soo far?


----------



## omega17

Looks OK, the second one should eventually give some more details once it's completed a few %


----------



## Juggernaut

Excited for it to begin. I missed last year and felt so bad








Have a PS3, Blue Ruby, PowerMac G5 and a old dell laptop with a T4300 I believe already setup. My main system is running doing 10K points a day (Q9550 and HD5770 Crossfire).
Luckily tomorrow the contest starts at 21PM my time cause today I received a freeby computer from a friend. It has a P4 3,2Ghz which is kinda useless but it does have a 8600GT that is perfect for a GPU V2 client







It stil in pieces but Ill have it ready in time








To keep the contest green Ive turned my heaters of in the PC rooms. Theyll heat for me









EDIT: Ive just noticed, why does everyone has a badge and I lost mine? I had a CC2010 badge and im supposed to have a participants badge.


----------



## omega17

^ Huddler









Also, hooray for folding on old things.

I've primed my toaster since June 7th 1989 to drop a -bigadv for this very CC


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is that the right team #?


thanks @krusher33 and thanks @zodac for the PM ... updated ...


----------



## wirefox

@ zodac -- thanks chimptator


----------



## flipd

Switching over my PPD to OCNChimpin! Too bad there aren't any more -bigadv WUs for us i7 920 people.


----------



## gsa700

I am ready and folding!

I will be dropping a 6903 a few hours after it starts! Yeah!


----------



## grillinman

Just switched to OCNChimpin on the Quad and the Fermi. Let's do this!


----------



## ugotd8

Apologies, I posted this in the signup thread as well:

Stupid noobie folding question: when I first installed and ran the FAH client, my 2600k machine was getting 47K PPD, now since I rebooted and started it again I'm getting 6K PPD ???


----------



## omega17

^ Did you complete the unit? Or did you start folding, then stop for a bit, then come back to it after a while?


----------



## konspiracy

Alright guys. I will be folding tonight trying to get everything set up.

Can a 8120 at 4.5ghz do bigadv


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> ^ Did you complete the unit? Or did you start folding, then stop for a bit, then come back to it after a while?


That explains it, thanks. I'm new to this. I re-installed and back up to 49K.

Brings me to another question, what is bigadv and should I be using it with a 2600K @ 4.8Ghz ?


----------



## chmodlabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Good luck with finals.


Thanks man.
- chmodlabs


----------



## jarble

all systems green and cranking out








est ppd 100k-130k


----------



## stren

Just to check - you lose bonus points if you change username halfway through a work unit right?


----------



## zodac

Yup.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> That explains it, thanks. I'm new to this. I re-installed and back up to 49K.
> Brings me to another question, what is bigadv and should I be using it with a 2600K @ 4.8Ghz ?


Bigadv are bigger work units that take longer to complete, you do not want to be using them. Just stick to the regular standard work units (SMP)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Just to check - you lose bonus points if you change username halfway through a work unit right?


That has not been my experience but I've heard other say that. What I've seen happen is the name/password change takes effect on the next WU, and the current WU is uploaded and scored as expected for the first name/password. If you want to play it safe just use either the finish button or the -oneunit tag depending on your client to pause before downloading the next WU and you can make the change then.


----------



## frizo

Set-up the client for tomorrow as I haven't done so yet with this build. Estimated PPD 69-73,000.

Let's do this.


----------



## zodac

And some more prizes added:

• Asus GTX 460 DC - donated by gsa700 *US48, else winner splits costs*

• Red LED light strip (no connectors) - donated by faMine *US48, else winner splits costs*

• USB-powered foam missile launcher - donated by derickwm
• Hitman Revolutions tie & Assassin's Creed inflatable axe - donated by wirefox

:wheeeL


----------



## Krusher33

:dance:


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> And some more prizes added:
> • Asus GTX 460 DC - donated by gsa700 *US48, else winner splits costs*
> • Red LED light strip (no connectors) - donated by faMine *US48, else winner splits costs*
> • USB-powered foam missile launcher - donated by derickwm
> 
> • Hitman Revolutions tie & Assassin's Creed inflatable axe - donated by wirefox
> 
> :wheeeL


It's two strips, one winner gets both? or two seperate?


----------



## zodac

Would 1 strip be enough for 1 person? I would think 2 for 1 person...


----------



## juano

I would guess two for one person, but that's open to personal opinion.

Who cares about the LEDs though, FOAM MISSILE LAUNCHER!!!


----------



## faMine

I mean, each is two feet









two for one is fine


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I mean, each is two feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two for one is fine


Mmm Hmmm, interesting... And how many missiles can each fire?


----------



## metal_gunjee

@faMine

Love the avatar!


----------



## Z32

Stable for 3 hours so far thank goodness!
Is there a countdown timer anywhere for the timezone-******ed?


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Stable for 3 hours so far thank goodness!
> Is there a countdown timer anywhere for the timezone-******ed?


Not sure on the countdown timer, but Cali is in Pacific time so it'll start at noon for you.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Running SMP + GPU should I disable a core on my quad, or just adjust the slider down to about 90% usage? Wouldn't that allow my GPU more room to breathe and give better overall PPD? This is on the Kickstart My Heart rig below.

She's running a treat right now, both OC's seem to be stable and good temps atm. (Though we will see if it isn't 100F ambient in here by morning lool)


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Running SMP + GPU should I disable a core on my quad, or just adjust the slider down to about 90% usage? Wouldn't that allow my GPU more room to breathe and give better overall PPD? This is on the Kickstart My Heart rig below.
> She's running a treat right now, both OC's seem to be stable and good temps atm. (Though we will see if it isn't 100F ambient in here by morning lool)


So this is why you bought that 560Ti...to CC!


----------



## royalflush5

Pumped up for this!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Running SMP + GPU should I disable a core on my quad, or just adjust the slider down to about 90% usage? Wouldn't that allow my GPU more room to breathe and give better overall PPD? This is on the Kickstart My Heart rig below.
> She's running a treat right now, both OC's seem to be stable and good temps atm. (Though we will see if it isn't 100F ambient in here by morning lool)
> 
> 
> 
> So this is why you bought that 560Ti...to CC!
Click to expand...

haha, well its making a debut into folding for the CC yes, I try to bust out extra hardware for this event









Still would like to know if I would ultimately have better PPD by disabling a core or making it run at a lower %.


----------



## BWG

Chimp Challenge IRC: Server:irc.synirc.net Channel: #chimpchallenge


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> haha, well its making a debut into folding for the CC yes, I try to bust out extra hardware for this event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still would like to know if I would ultimately have better PPD by disabling a core or making it run at a lower %.


With a Nvidia card you want your CPU running at 100% and using all cores for best PPD>


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

my second gtx 580 is incoming thursday nite, should've next day air the chump.

anyone know if the x8 slot will reduce ppd compared to the top slot x16, or should i expect about the same?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> my second gtx 580 is incoming thursday nite, should've next day air the chump.
> anyone know if the x8 slot will reduce ppd compared to the top slot x16, or should i expect about the same?


I would guess [email protected] is still miles away from saturating any PCI-E slot.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I would guess [email protected] is still miles away from saturating any PCI-E slot.


Actually a leading theory for the max 80% utilization of GPUs on the 764X WUs is PCIe bandwidth. Of course it could be a number of other things as well because I don't know of anybody that's got one on a 680 running at PCIe Gen 3 x16, but it's a possibility.


----------



## jesusboots

Do I have to take a screen shot? And if so, Why?

Also, How am I supposed to screen shot in vm to prove that it is folding under the OCNChimpin name? I was going to screen grab as I was just setting it up, but figured since it asked for 50%.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Do I have to take a screen shot? And if so, Why?
> Also, How am I supposed to screen shot in vm to prove that it is folding under the OCNChimpin name? I was going to screen grab as I was just setting it up, but figured since it asked for 50%.


You don't have to, it's just for entry into the prize draw. For a VM you can use HFM or FahMon and capture the relevant information, I believe that HFM is even shown in the example screen shot of the signup page.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Actually a leading theory for the max 80% utilization of GPUs on the 764X WUs is PCIe bandwidth. Of course it could be a number of other things as well because I don't know of anybody that's got one on a 680 running at PCIe Gen 3 x16, but it's a possibility.


Theory? This is something Stanford should announce. Were did you read this? You have a link?


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Actually a leading theory for the max 80% utilization of GPUs on the 764X WUs is PCIe bandwidth. Of course it could be a number of other things as well because I don't know of anybody that's got one on a 680 running at PCIe Gen 3 x16, but it's a possibility.


yea, I'm new to folding and was wondering why I never get over 85% load. don't really want it right now, effin toaster in here right now as it is. ambient is 30c


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You don't have to, it's just for entry into the prize draw. For a VM you can use HFM or FahMon and capture the relevant information, I believe that HFM is even shown in the example screen shot of the signup page.


I figured they were looking to see that you were using the OCNChimpin name, plus the pass.. meh.

Another thing, I was folding a 680 on pci 3 for like 4 days there before that build went belly up. Same difference, 85%, if thats any help. Though I do not recall any 764X units. The 8008's were getting 85% load, while the 8020 (killer ppd) were getting the full 99% load.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> yea, I'm new to folding and was wondering why I never get over 85% load. don't really want it right now, effin toaster in here right now as it is. ambient is 30c


should be easy enough to test. After the CC run it in a 4x slot.


----------



## juano

No I'm afraid I don't, but it wasn't as definitive as I might've made it sound (not my intention), it was just conjecture by people on a forum, probably this one or FF.org.

It can't be far from the truth though, it's very unlikely to be CPU/RAM bottlenecking because I've seen it as the same limit in various machines with varying levels of CPU and RAM performance and I've always seen a very similar 80-82% GPU usage limit. So that basically leaves PCIe, or other aspects of the GPU that the 'GPU usage' isn't monitoring like memory speed, memory bus width, VRAM amount, ROPs etc, and I don't believe it's those because I've seen the same GPU usage on both a 460 (256-bit), a 560ti 448c (320-bit), and a 580 (384-bit). The only thing in those systems that I can think of that is as constant as the GPU usage wall I've seen that I can think of is the PCIe bandwidth. I'm sure we'll find out for sure eventually, although I don't expect that to be from Stanford unless they say that those WUs were not working as intended, but that's my guess for now.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

If I install my second 580 when I have wu's already in progress, will they fail to complete or be disrupted in any way?
Or will a new wu be assigned to the new gpu installed without problems?


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Derping around, looking for older used Dual GPU Nvidia cards, the 9800 GX2 is still $100 bucks? i think not. GTX 295 for 150? no...whats up with all these people selling these old old cards for crazy prices


----------



## Arbitr

I'm in!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> If I install my second 580 when I have wu's already in progress, will they fail to complete or be disrupted in any way?
> Or will a new wu be assigned to the new gpu installed without problems?


Shouldn't cause any problems. I'd recommend turning the computer off though.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> No I'm afraid I don't, but it wasn't as definitive as I might've made it sound (not my intention), it was just conjecture by people on a forum, probably this one or FF.org.
> It can't be far from the truth though, it's very unlikely to be CPU/RAM bottlenecking because I've seen it as the same limit in various machines with varying levels of CPU and RAM performance and I've always seen a very similar 80-82% GPU usage limit. So that basically leaves PCIe, or other aspects of the GPU that the 'GPU usage' isn't monitoring like memory speed, memory bus width, VRAM amount, ROPs etc, and I don't believe it's those because I've seen the same GPU usage on both a 460 (256-bit), a 560ti 448c (320-bit), and a 580 (384-bit). The only thing in those systems that I can think of that is as constant as the GPU usage wall I've seen that I can think of is the PCIe bandwidth. I'm sure we'll find out for sure eventually, although I don't expect that to be from Stanford unless they say that those WUs were not working as intended, but that's my guess for now.


I see another thing in common from your post. All Nvidia. Sounds like a good investigation for a motivated Member. After The CC remind me and I'll do some digging. As you've no doubt noticed I haven't been active in the last year or so. How long has this been going on?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I would guess [email protected] is still miles away from saturating any PCI-E slot.


OMG it's the guy who busted me warping my board on my first mod.









Good to have you back bro.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Shouldn't cause any problems. I'd recommend turning the computer off though.


lol, dont worry about my hardware skills, software is the only thing I'm not pro at...

... yet


----------



## Flying Toilet

Is anyone having any luck getting bigadv units? I'm running the corehack on a VM with smp 8 and bigadv flags but keep picking up a3's. If there's a short supply of a5's I'll just run SMP 6 and my video card in 7, but if they're getting bigadv units I'd like to try to troubleshoot what I'm doing wrong...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> Is anyone having any luck getting bigadv units? I'm running the corehack on a VM with smp 8 and bigadv flags but keep picking up a3's. If there's a short supply of a5's I'll just run SMP 6 and my video card in 7, but if they're getting bigadv units I'd like to try to troubleshoot what I'm doing wrong...


What did you set the core-hack to 12, or 16 cores?


----------



## zodac

There are no 8-thread -bigadv WUs left (at least, not so many that you'd expect to get any).


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I see another thing in common from your post. All Nvidia. Sounds like a good investigation for a motivated Member. After The CC remind me and I'll do some digging. As you've no doubt noticed I haven't been active in the last year or so. How long has this been going on?


Don't think AMD gets the 764X WUs.









I'll try to either remind you after the CC, and yes I remember you from the last time you came back.


----------



## faMine

I'm out of CC. My Z77 professional displayed fireworks


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm out of CC. My Z77 professional displayed fireworks


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm out of CC. My Z77 professional displayed fireworks


Im sorry to hear that. Did it take much with it or just the mobo?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm out of CC. My Z77 professional displayed fireworks


BummER..


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Im sorry to hear that. Did it take much with it or just the mobo?


It was running fine as it happened so I can't imagine anything else was harmed.


----------



## CircuitFreak

All swapped over and ready to go.


----------



## derickwm

I spose I could fold for you lot one last time







not sure if my temp H60 will be up for cooling my 3930k @ full load though.

Famine I is sad for you


----------



## faMine

Run her to the ground.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I spose I could fold for you lot one last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if my temp H60 will be up for cooling my 3930k @ full load though.
> Famine I is sad for you


Just turn the clock down a little, you'll be fine.

I'll be bringing a 980x to the party tomorrow in addition to the 3930k. Sadly my 990x and GPUs won't be up in time.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> What did you set the core-hack to 12, or 16 cores?


12. I don't think my rig will be up to the task of delivering on 6903 or 6904's.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I spose I could fold for you lot one last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if my temp H60 will be up for cooling my 3930k @ full load though.
> Famine I is sad for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just turn the clock down a little, you'll be fine.
> 
> I'll be bringing a 980x to the party tomorrow in addition to the 3930k. Sadly my 990x and GPUs won't be up in time.
Click to expand...

Probably will have to turn it down to 3.0









Also who in the hell decided to start the CC the same day Diablo 3 came out?


----------



## CircuitFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Probably will have to turn it down to 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also who in the hell decided to start the CC the same day Diablo 3 came out?


This ^^ Lets knock it out of the park and get back to gaming!


----------



## derickwm

It's ok... I'll just fold on 10 threads and game on the other 2







keep my temps down too.


----------



## faMine

derick send me some hardware, mine explodededed


----------



## 66racer

I think I will give it a go, cant run 24/7 but at least a few hours a day


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I think I will give it a go, cant run 24/7 but at least a few hours a day


every little bit counts!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> derick send me some hardware, mine explodededed


Oddly I've never owned any 1155 hardware, sorry broseidon


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oddly I've never owned any 1155 hardware, sorry broseidon


just send me money, i'm a Kenyan prince


----------



## Ganf

Shame I'll have to stop folding shortly after starting tomorrow.....

So I can OC my new GPU and BURN EVERY OPPOSING CHIMPER TO ASH


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oddly I've never owned any 1155 hardware, sorry broseidon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just send me money, i'm a Kenyan prince
Click to expand...

How bout some cookies instead


----------



## 66racer

Ok Im a total folding noob, but when following the directions I didnt set it to save in the location mentioned, I selected express and I didnt get the option to change the folder location. Should I uninstall then reinstall?

Also I just fired it up and Im guessing its running 2 projects at the same time, is this normal? How do I limit use/number of cores?

LOL this is the ultimate stress test, no wonder people say prime 12hrs minimum haha

Here is a screen of whats going on....



Thanks guys!

edit: ok switched to expert view and saw where to limit cpu use, is there a way to just allow 3 of 4 cores run 100% though and leave one free for normal stuff or is my best bet to set cpu use to 70% or so? Thanks


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ok Im a total folding noob, but when following the directions I didnt set it to save in the location mentioned, I selected express and I didnt get the option to change the folder location. Should I uninstall then reinstall?
> Also I just fired it up and Im guessing its running 2 projects at the same time, is this normal? How do I limit use/number of cores?
> LOL this is the ultimate stress test, no wonder people say prime 12hrs minimum haha
> Here is a screen of whats going on....
> 
> Thanks guys!


Folding will def bring out the flaws in an overclock. everything looks about right to me, if you click that novice setting and switch it to expert, you will get detailed info.

cpu will be working one project and the gpu will be doin its own, on expert it will show what work units are assigned to cpu or gpu


----------



## Demented

Man, look at the uptime! I'm not liking those temps. Must be time to give it a go with the DataVac.











Gonna clean that when I get home, and set up a client on my sig rig as well. I'll fold on my i5 and 6950s for the CC.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

if you go to slots in configure setting, click on smp, then click edit on the bottom right. another setting section should appear. there you can adjust threads in multiples of 2, so instead of running smp 8, you will be running smp 6, the 6 representing 3 cores instead of 4.

word of caution, from what ive heard, changing these settings may affect the ppd, and your bonus points for that work unit. if im not mistaken theres a way to not lose out on either, but I am new as well, so maybe someone else can step in with an answer


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Man, look at the uptime! I'm not liking those temps. Must be time to give it a go with the DataVac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna clean that when I get home, and set up a client on my sig rig as well. I'll fold on my i5 and 6950s for the CC.


lol, yea, the gpu work units take forever compared to smp. last one was 12 hours, and its gettin hot over hear in california when 80c is constantly blowin at my desk


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> How bout some cookies instead


thanks mama derick


----------



## Flying Toilet

Looks like i'll be netting 34k until I can pick up a bigadv. Smp 6 vm ubuntu and w7 gpu ftw. Need a case for my socket f build and that should add some more oomph.


----------



## Atomfix

Does anyone know why my 5870 is only getting around 9.1k PPD?


----------



## derickwm

Cause it's an ATI/AMD card. That's perfectly normally.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Does anyone know why my 5870 is only getting around 9.1k PPD?


The current clients are not very optimized for ATi/AMD cards.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> The current clients are not very optimized for ATi/AMD cards.


Then they should make it more optimized for people that do have ATI cards, they never going to get anything done faster if it's all optimized on another brand "Nvidia"


----------



## derickwm

It's always been more optimized for nVidia and probably always will be. Do something more useful with your ATI/AMD cards









Don't kill me Z

On a side note, the H60 is working better than expected. With 10/12 threads being used I'm seeing low 60s. Playing League of Legends and seeing no significant lag.


----------



## zodac

BTW, about the date, a couple of reasons why it was chosen:

1) Any earlier and it was possible we wouldn't have things ready - setting this date kinda forced us to decide on things. Any later and it would have been too hot.

2) Most of the captains are Folders, and none of us knew about the D3 release. :/


----------



## raiderxx

Anyone know why my 6950 isn't doing squat? Im getting some PPD but according to Afterburner it's doing no work.. I'm thinking I am going to remove the 6950 so my i5 can have all of it's cores..


----------



## omega17

D2, or D3?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> BTW, about the date, a couple of reasons why it was chosen:
> 
> 1) Any earlier and it was possible we wouldn't have things ready - setting this date kinda forced us to decide on things. Any later and it would have been too hot.
> 
> *2) Most of the captains are Folders, and none of us knew about the D3 release*. :/


I don't believe that for a second.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> 12. I don't think my rig will be up to the task of delivering on 6903 or 6904's.


I think you can pull it off. Here is my 2500k @ 4.7 crunching on a 6903. It will make the deadline...barely, but it can do it.


----------



## Artikbot

I'm surprised my X6 pulls around 20k PPD when the OS is in a deep sleep state!

Too bad my server's not up, I'd fold on the 8800GT too :/


----------



## silvrr

Kevdogs law strikes me twice this CC. First a HDD failure and now my wireless adapter has stopped working. Troubleshot it for quite awhile last night to no avail. Hopefully I can pick up a new one today and get my rig folding tonight.


----------



## MacG32

Both clients switched over and folding for the Jaded Chimp.







Hope there's no shenanigans from the other teams this year.


----------



## Demented

OK, so Mama's Boy is running 24/7 using [email protected] 6.23. I'm thinking of adding my piddly e6600, possibly overclocked to 3Ghz. I have to shut her down today anyway, to clean her up and prepare for the CC. Should I use the V7 client instead?

I'm also planning on adding my sig rig just for the CC, and have no clients installed. The v7 is the best one to use for both then, right?


----------



## flipd

SMP start! Rockin the OCN colors


----------



## mach1

Well, I wasn't totally sure I was going to participate this year till I woke up this morning.

Two rigs are up for OCNChimpin, with more to come. Pulled a 6903


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Anyone know why my 6950 isn't doing squat? Im getting some PPD but according to Afterburner it's doing no work.. I'm thinking I am going to remove the 6950 so my i5 can have all of it's cores..


I'm taking my 6950 out of the fold. It's making me too nervous that FaH is showing that it is folding but Afterburner is not showing it doing any work. I don't know which one to believe..


----------



## BWG

Spam: Chimp Challenge IRC: Server: irc.synirc.net Channel: #chimpchallenge


----------



## Ganf

Will be setting my PC up to fold for the full 10 days after I get off of work today. Any advice on how to optimize for a 2500k and a 7970, and a 6870 if I can get it to fold a unit separately?

Note: Probably won't be checking this thread again for another 8 hours or so. So just throw the suggestions out there.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Folding with a ps3, and my rig. Got em all fired up and ready to go! lol


----------



## tuffarts

Just changed username/passkey
should drop some WU's as soon as we are starting the Chimp challenge


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Anyone know why my 6950 isn't doing squat? Im getting some PPD but according to Afterburner it's doing no work.. I'm thinking I am going to remove the 6950 so my i5 can have all of it's cores..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> I'm taking my 6950 out of the fold. It's making me too nervous that FaH is showing that it is folding but Afterburner is not showing it doing any work. I don't know which one to believe..


That's how it looks when the folding fails. It appears to be still working but the GPU aren't doing their job. You can get it going again by pressing pause, wait till it stops, then click fold again. You should see the GPU usage go back up then.

It means that your GPU isn't stable by the way. Unless you played a game or something while it was folding.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

So got a little less than 5 hours right?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> So got a little less than 5 hours right?


Yup.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Probably needs to be at least 1700-1800 with you CPU clock, I ran 4/~1750 and was just able to squeeze under the deadline of the 6904's.


I worked with my new Viper Xtreme last night. 8GB now. Still at 1466 mhz at the moment. Might work at it some more tonight to see if I can get it up above 1700. It's tricky for me because the JEDEC on the SPD tab in CPU-z is saying tRC 50 for 1800mhz. My BIOS is only allowing me to go to 41.


----------



## Nethermir

i thought it will start 12 noon PST lol. good thing i double checked this thread XD


----------



## 66racer

Is there any downsides to folding with CPU use at 50% other than its progress is slower? Someone mentioned somthibg about a bonus but I'm new to this and have no idea what that's about.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i thought it will start 12 noon PST lol. good thing i double checked this thread XD


It starts at 12 noon PDT, isn't that the same? I know for me, it starts at 3pm EST


----------



## sweffymo

I'm excited, are you excited?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> I'm excited, are you excited?


I know Diablo 3 is gonna be so awesome!


----------



## yaywafflez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Is there any downsides to folding with CPU use at 50% other than its progress is slower? Someone mentioned somthibg about a bonus but I'm new to this and have no idea what that's about.


When you fold, you get more bonus for speed. So your concerns and the other persons comment are both correct. You will fold slower, and therefore will get slightly less bonus points. But Every little bit helps


----------



## yannickhk

My 6903 is at 76%







should be dropping 300K points a few hours after the beginning









The whole shebang is folding:

- 3960x 5.1Ghz bigadv WC
- 2600k 4.4Ghz SMP (HTPC) Air
- GTX570 (HTPC) Air
- 3 x GTX580 920/1840/2100/1.100V WC

I tried to fold on my wife's iMac but that crap gets warmer than a nuclear reactor







I was able to convince my sister to fold for a few days for OCN though. She won't sign up on the forum (she doesn't speak english) but the points are dropping nonetheless








My fans are really loud now on my gaming build (25 fans all cranked to the max lol) and my HTPC has never suffered as much

EVGA, here we come


----------



## black06g85

trying to get old crappy emachine up and running for this, as of now won't power on, will try tonight again lol.
Was going to have my lunchroom comp at work give it a go, but that thing is slower than my cellphone.


----------



## Hacksword

Ok, this is my first CC, I have changed my clients to reflect the OCNChimpin name, do I use my exsisting passkey? Or should I use the OCNChimpin passkey provided?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> Ok, this is my first CC, I have changed my clients to reflect the OCNChimpin name, do I use my exsisting passkey? Or should I use the OCNChimpin passkey provided?


Use the Chimpin' passkey provided.


----------



## Hacksword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Use the Chimpin' passkey provided.


Thanks!


----------



## black06g85

do you need to change the eoc id # also?
I changed user name and passkey


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> Ok, this is my first CC, I have changed my clients to reflect the OCNChimpin name, do I use my exsisting passkey? Or should I use the OCNChimpin passkey provided?


Use the CC one in the OP.

Edit: Meh... I took too long to answer.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> do you need to change the eoc id # also?
> I changed user name and passkey


No the eoc id is just a feature of the client so it can quickly bring up your eoc stats for you, it has nothing to do with where the points actually go. Where the points go is only determined by the username, passkey, and team number.


----------



## black06g85

figured, thanks


----------



## Demented

OK, Mama's Boy has been converted to the v7 client, and is chugging away nicely. I also have it running on my sig rig. It's been a while since I've smp folded, and on my sig rig, as well as Mama's Boy, the CPU cores are all at 100%, and it says running, but there has been no progress. I know it takes longer for SMP, so I'm just wondering if this is normal?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> OK, Mama's Boy has been converted to the v7 client, and is chugging away nicely. I also have it running on my sig rig. It's been a while since I've smp folded, and on my sig rig, as well as Mama's Boy, the CPU cores are all at 100%, and it says running, but there has been no progress. I know it takes longer for SMP, so I'm just wondering if this is normal?


I'd give it at least 20-30 minutes to make some progress before worrying if something is wrong.

Go Wildcats!!!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'd give it at least 20-30 minutes to make some progress before worrying if something is wrong.
> Go Wildcats!!!


Thanks! I'll be checking on it while I'm out and about today.

Who are We?

CHIMPIONS!!!


----------



## L0GIC

"
Folding away, to kill cancer one day,
My fans are so loud, its like sleeping in a crowd,
Pushing out the points, testing the 2700k's joints,
The d14 is keeping down the heat, we got EVGA beat!,
The Chimp Challenge is pimpin! everyone fold for OCNChimpin!
"

I made a beautiful song/poem for our 10 days of folding!

Get down with it!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Alrighty firing up my lappy to bring in some points! Should be done by 3pm (EST).


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0GIC*
> 
> "
> Folding away, to kill cancer one day,
> My fans are so loud, its like sleeping in a crowd,
> Pushing out the points, testing the 2700k's joints,
> The d14 is keeping down the heat, we got EVGA beat!,
> The Chimp Challenge is pimpin! everyone fold for OCNChimpin!
> "
> 
> I made a beautiful song/poem for our 10 days of folding!
> 
> Get down with it!


Nice!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdip

Hey guys I switched my Linux client over to OCNChimpin a while ago. I use HFM.NET to monitor and it still says that it's my own username but in the client log it says it's OCNChimpin. What's up with that?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Hey guys I switched my Linux client over to OCNChimpin a while ago. I use HFM.NET to monitor and it still says that it's my own username but in the client log it says it's OCNChimpin. What's up with that?


Wait till it starts another unit.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wait till it starts another unit.


Is it just that HFM.NET sets that at the beginning of the WU and doesn't check during to see if it's changed?

So this current WU should still go to OCNChimpin since it says that it changed in the client log right?


----------



## faMine

I may be forced to fold on my laptop's GTX 260M










Unless I get inspired to install my 6950 into my other desktop.


----------



## BiG_LiG

this may have been asked already. but why wont my new gtx 680 fold? my old 480 was fine.


----------



## omega17

^ You need to use v7 folding client to get the 6xx series to work, I think.

Also, why are there points on the stats page already when the countdown says there's still an hour til it starts?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> haha, well its making a debut into folding for the CC yes, I try to bust out extra hardware for this event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still would like to know if I would ultimately have better PPD by disabling a core or making it run at a lower %.
> 
> 
> 
> With a Nvidia card you want your CPU running at 100% and using all cores for best PPD>
Click to expand...

Ah, I thought before when I tried SMP+GPU on my work machine it was costing me some PPD on the GPU, maybe not a lot but still. So everything should be at 100% then?

I got my Work rig switched over, shows it putting about 9.8k which is better than usual. I think since updating to latest nvidia drivers it bumped me up about 400ppd, that or I'm getting some better WU's.

Came into work and my 2nd machine setup was still running SMP but GPU was no longer, not sure what's up. Maybe it overheated in the night, or just didn't pick up another WU? Hopefully the OC is stable.. v7 client should pick up everything automatic right?

Also 1 more Q, is the HFM PPD more accurate than the v7 client PPD? (takes into account bonus or something?)


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> ^ You need to use v7 folding client to get the 6xx series to work, I think.
> Also, why are there points on the stats page already when the countdown says there's still an hour til it starts?


using 7.1.52


----------



## Wildcard36qs

LOL my old P4 (non HT) is giving me 116ppd...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> LOL my old P4 (non HT) is giving me 116ppd...


Most people's smartphones could probably put out more PPD


----------



## zodac

2 hours until the stats are reset and Chimping begins.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Most people's smartphones could probably put out more PPD


Yea Im at my church and I have about 8 or so older PCs that I have linux on and may fire them up for folding action. I just dont know if the electricity will be worth for these old guys (mostly P4s).


----------



## zodac

Dungeon Defenders, donated by anubis1127, added to the list.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wait till it starts another unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just that HFM.NET sets that at the beginning of the WU and doesn't check during to see if it's changed?
> 
> So this current WU should still go to OCNChimpin since it says that it changed in the client log right?
Click to expand...

I believe so yes, I had a unit that was at about 60% when I switched my client.cfg file around and it didn't change to OCNChimpin in HFM till the next WU started.


----------



## Buzzin92

Worth it.


----------



## Demented

Less than an hour!


----------



## BiG_LiG

is it ok that i have wu's already running? one at 36% one at 4%
or do they have to start after 8pm (UTC - England time)


----------



## juano

Running now is fine.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Worth it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Maybe I should kick up my OC's till I hit 99c too...


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Maybe I should kick up my OC's till I hit 99c too...


Just took the side panel off and pointed a desk fan at low speed at my GPU


----------



## CravinR1

Is it me or is May 15th a bad time for the CC, since its the release of Diablo 3


----------



## omega17

how on earth is that 560Ti at 99C?


----------



## SniperXX

Do Fermi GPUs still kill performance on the cpu side? I havent fired up my GTX480 yet as I am not sure if I should move it to my HTPC that has a measly AMD X2 250.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX*
> 
> Do Fermi GPUs still kill performance on the cpu side? I havent fired up my GTX480 yet as I am not sure if I should move it to my HTPC that has a measly AMD X2 250.


There is a small hit, but by no means does it kill performance.


----------



## derickwm

Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to move it. May as well not take away from that 970







you'd most likely have to disable at least 1 core.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to move it. May as well not take away from that 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'd most likely have to disable at least 1 core.


Disable a core for a Nvidia GPU? Not likely.


----------



## black06g85

I need to post screen shot when I get home, been running since this morning, so I can't guarantee a 50% on a wu lol.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> how on earth is that 560Ti at 99C?


Need to set to max voltage for stable overclock >_>

Anyways she's at ~76*C +/- 2*C and staying there now I have a desk fan pointed at it :3


----------



## dhenzjhen

I just submitted my 96% to [email protected]


----------



## Narokuu

MUST FOLD MROE


----------



## CravinR1

Less than impressed with the performance of the 5770 with a core OC of 942:


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is it me or is May 15th a bad time for the CC, since its the release of Diablo 3


Is anyone keeping track of how many times this comes up?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Yeah I will feed that chimpanzee 'til 25th


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is anyone keeping track of how many times this comes up?


Yea and I've mentioned it to a certain editor the last time it happened (BF3 release day was a foldathon) but...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Less than impressed with the performance of the 5770 with a core OC of 942:


Max GPU usage is 86%? Shouldn't it get to 99%???


----------



## CravinR1

Yeah 99% would make sense, but honestly i've never had ATI gpu get 100%


----------



## TheBlademaster01

OCNChimpin!!!


----------



## jrl1357

4:02 Atlantic time....if i have the time change right, the challenge should be up and running!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Yea and I've mentioned it to a certain editor the last time it happened (BF3 release day was a foldathon) but...


Wait... We have editors?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Yeah 99% would make sense, but honestly i've never had ATI gpu get 100%


Mine does. It's why I asked about it. Then again I'm talking about a 6850 so I'm not sure if it should be the same with 5770.


----------



## crystalhand

lets own some noobs


----------



## Vibe21

I have everything I could get my hands on up and folding. My i7 3820, i7 930, Q6600 and 8800gts. I was also able to get a friend to fold on his i5 650. Almost talked another friend with a i7 2600k into it as well, but he is taking off on a business trip in the morning was paranoid about leaving his PC unattended for too long while folding.

Lets get 'em!


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Yea and I've mentioned it to a certain editor the last time it happened (BF3 release day was a foldathon) but...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... We have editors?
Click to expand...

yeah, zodac and that other guy (sorry i cant remember your username) both have "Folding Editor" right above the profile pic.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to move it. May as well not take away from that 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'd most likely have to disable at least 1 core.
> 
> 
> 
> Disable a core for a Nvidia GPU? Not likely.
Click to expand...

Back in the good 'old days when I folded on my Mars II I had to disable a core on my i7 950 otherwise both clients ran like crap.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Folding away~ SMP+GPU (the GPU is at stock clocks), getting ~ 8300 ppd at the moment. It had risen to OVER NINE THOUSAND a little while ago, but once I opened the tracker window, it plummeted. It always does that. For some reason, the v7 client seems to be shy







According to GPU-Z, my GPU (6870 hawk) load seems to hover at 99-100%, with frequent several second dips to as low as 68%.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

awesome, work units timed pefectly


----------



## jagz

Should I just remove my FAH 6.34 & seperate GPU [email protected] program and just get v7? And I'll have to disable SLI won't I?


----------



## CravinR1

I don't have a core assigned to my 5770, so I just paused the E6400 to see if the 5770 will fold better.


----------



## derickwm

I forgot how much I disliked SMP


----------



## zodac

10 minutes until the stats are reset. Get into the IRC channel if you get a chance.


----------



## Nethermir

so this starts in 10 minutes?


----------



## Vibe21

So did anyone create a results / stats site like the one that was up last year? Or, did that site cause too many problems due to the controversy regarding points.


----------



## zodac

Points will be counted from now, but I can't reset things until Stanford publishes their stats, and that's not until around half past.


----------



## Hyoketsu

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/animals/mammals/challenges/flash/chimp_challenge.shtml
The BBC chimp challenge is fun as well







Got 2380 points on my first attempt.


----------



## Nethermir

ok, i guess ill start folding now


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to move it. May as well not take away from that 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'd most likely have to disable at least 1 core.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Disable a core for a Nvidia GPU? Not likely.


I used to have to do that. My 970 @ 4Ghz w/0 bigadv gets what my 920 used to before they lowered points. So now I am trying anything I can to maximize my points.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Why does fahmon not display my PPD except for my 2600K?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to move it. May as well not take away from that 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'd most likely have to disable at least 1 core.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Disable a core for a Nvidia GPU? Not likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to have to do that. My 970 @ 4Ghz w/0 bigadv gets what my 920 used to before they lowered points. So now I am trying anything I can to maximize my points.
Click to expand...

I'm curious as to what your 970 is getting these days? I'm only getting about 30k PPD on my 3930k. Course I'm only using 10 out of 12 threads and only clocked at 3.5 though.


----------



## lightsout

WHats up guys new folder here. Just sent in my screen shoot. So when I installed the client it had my gtx 680 listed. As far as I know these things don't fold well. It didn't seem to do anything anyways just sat idle. So I deleted it in the config settings.

Should I not have or is that ok?


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vibe21*
> 
> I have everything I could get my hands on up and folding. My i7 3820, i7 930, Q6600 and 8800gts. I was also able to get a friend to fold on his i5 650. Almost talked another friend with a i7 2600k into it as well, but he is taking off on a business trip in the morning was paranoid about leaving his PC unattended for too long while folding.
> Lets get 'em!


Host it at your house while hes gone.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm curious as to what your 970 is getting these days? I'm only getting about 30k PPD on my 3930k. Course I'm only using 10 out of 12 threads and only clocked at 3.5 though.


I am getting 30k. That's 12cores folding 100% with no gpu folding.







My 2550K @ 4.5 is getting 17k, the new SandyBridge chips kick its butt in folding.


----------



## CravinR1

Seems my PPD have went up by:

Stopping my dual core and letting my 5770 @ 942 core run the v7 client

Stopping the v7 client and letting my Q6600 + GTX 260 run the old console v6 clients

From 13k ppd to 17k ppd

6k for the 5770
6.4k for the gtx 260 (was showing 3.6k ppd)
4.8k ppd for the Q6600 (was showing 3.7kppd)


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX*
> 
> Host it at your house while hes gone.


I told him I could monitor it remotely while he was gone via Log me in or something simple like that, but some reason he did not like that idea. Not sure why....


----------



## zodac

There's a stats page in the Folding forum for the CC now. I'll add it to the OP too, but for people who just want the stats, it's a nice little setup. 

http://www.overclock.net/f/55/overclock-net-folding-home-team


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Why does fahmon not display my PPD except for my 2600K?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not sure, I have never used FAH Mon...

You should probably leave me to the rest of the 6904s though, I'll take care of them.


----------



## Stef42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Why does fahmon not display my PPD except for my 2600K?


Project 7200 is not supported, it's not on the official list. Mine shows 0.00 PPD for this project. The other project, no idea what's the case. Perhaps the same.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 1. Ah, I thought before when I tried SMP+GPU on my work machine it was costing me some PPD on the GPU, maybe not a lot but still. So everything should be at 100% then?
> 2. Is the HFM PPD more accurate than the v7 client PPD? (takes into account bonus or something?)


3. Why is my rig only showing output of 14k, when it was showing 28k earlier today...? (blame it on WU's maybe?)

Answers pls?









Have to work on setting up that 8800 this afternoon


----------



## CravinR1

The q9550 isn't at 3% yet so its not calculated a PPD for it ?

@faster_is_better have you been using the pc any? Gaming? Encoding?

All those things slow folding down, anything actually


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I'm not sure, I have never used FAH Mon...
> You should probably leave me to the rest of the 6904s though, I'll take care of them.


For some reason this PC attracts 6904s. I haven't had any other WU since disabling my proxy settings (Langouste). I would really like a 6903 though since that would be more effective in this timespan.

Either way, 6904s in the OCN team are always better than outside









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stef42*
> 
> Project 7200 is not supported, it's not on the official list. Mine shows 0.00 PPD for this project. The other project, no idea what's the case. Perhaps the same.


Hmm, that could explain it. GPU tracker gives the PPD for the 9800GTX though but I don't know why fahmon ignores it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> The q9550 isn't at 3% yet so its not calculated a PPD for it ?
> @faster_is_better have you been using the pc any? Gaming? Encoding?
> All those things slow folding down, anything actually


It's at 8% now and it still does not show any PPD.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHats up guys new folder here. Just sent in my screen shoot. So when I installed the client it had my gtx 680 listed. As far as I know these things don't fold well. It didn't seem to do anything anyways just sat idle. So I deleted it in the config settings.
> Should I not have or is that ok?


instructions at the bottom of this link, just got my 680 working, 15000 ppd thanks to EVGA
http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1548388


----------



## omega17

^


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHats up guys new folder here. Just sent in my screen shoot. So when I installed the client it had my gtx 680 listed. As far as I know these things don't fold well. It didn't seem to do anything anyways just sat idle. So I deleted it in the config settings.
> Should I not have or is that ok?
> 
> 
> 
> instructions at the bottom of this link, just got my 680 working, 15000 ppd thanks to EVGA
> http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1548388
Click to expand...

Excellent thanks.

Anyone want to help me set up FAHmon. For some reason it doesn't show any stats. I don't know where the file is that I need to link it to. When I installed the client I created the folder FAHData like recommended in the set up guide. But linking there or my FAHClient folder doesn't seem to show any info.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> The q9550 isn't at 3% yet so its not calculated a PPD for it ?
> 
> @faster_is_better have you been using the pc any? Gaming? Encoding?
> 
> All those things slow folding down, anything actually


nope dedicated to folding atm. I think it may be the WU's, although I thought HFM could track real PPD(with bonus). It looks like it picked up a 8019 WU which is going to take 15 hrs, where just before it probably did a quick WU, and showed more realistic PPD. This is the first test of Folding on the rig, with farely new OC's so I'm not sure any other way to know if they are unstable besides it outright crashing. Both OC seem to be stable though. I just want to make sure and watch for any folding issues. (Want max PPD for this CC







)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> instructions at the bottom of this link, just got my 680 working, 15000 ppd thanks to EVGA
> http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1548388


Nice...


----------



## AgentHydra

Firing up my GTS 450, 955BE, i3 2100, and 9800GT right now.

Fortunately I just got an OG Xbox off ebay so I will have something to do lol, time for some Battlefront II.


----------



## omega17

Battlefront 2! Awesome, I was trying to work out what I can do to distract myself







I've still got my Crystal Xbox and I might have a run through Mercenaries too, loved that game!


----------



## zodac

I still have a PS2! :O

I'll have something to do next week.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I have two towers and a macbook pro all going at it my tiny college dorm. It's 106 degrees in here.


----------



## rctrucker

Pfft, I can still make Hugeadv deadlines while I game. Who needs a console?

Now all I need are the hugeadvs... I could have finished 3 in the CC easy.

Maybe I'll game on my HTPC if I must.


----------



## zodac

But you could make the deadlines faster if you didn't play games. 

And in a 10 day event, those savings could be handy come day 9.


----------



## omega17

^ This. Fold harder!


----------



## lightsout

Guys if I pause the WU or quit it starts over when I resume. How do I stop it from doing this? I can't run it for 12 hours straight but want to save the progress when I need to stop it.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

are individual member's contributions tracked?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Guys if I pause the WU or quit it starts over when I resume. How do I stop it from doing this? I can't run it for 12 hours straight but want to save the progress when I need to stop it.


What client are you using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> are individual member's contributions tracked?


No.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> are individual member's contributions tracked?


Not during the chimp challenge, but afterwards just create your own user name


----------



## Detahmaio

my 2500k OC to 4.4 is showing as 2.3k PPD what is that about?

doing CC by the way


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> my 2500k OC to 4.4 is showing as 2.3k PPD what is that about?
> doing CC by the way


Are you folding SMP or Unicore?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Not during the chimp challenge, but afterwards just create your own user name


I've already contributed almost 300K under my own user name, but i was just curious to know if there was any tracking.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Guys if I pause the WU or quit it starts over when I resume. How do I stop it from doing this? I can't run it for 12 hours straight but want to save the progress when I need to stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> What client are you using?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> are individual member's contributions tracked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm way new at this just followed the setup info.


----------



## Juggernaut

Can anyone tell me an estimated PPD of an old P4 3.2Ghz with a 8600GT? Its working but there is something wrong with it.
Chunking out +-12000 points on main rig, 450 points on laptop, 2500 on mediacenter and *no clue* on Powermac G5 and PS3.


----------



## zodac

Under your own name won't count, I'm afraid. If the points aren't submitted under the name OCNChimpin (for team 37726), it won't be counted for the Chimp Challenge (though would be counted for [email protected]).


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggernaut*
> 
> Can anyone tell me an estimated PPD of an old P4 3.2Ghz with a 8600GT? Its working but there is something wrong with it.
> Chunking out +-12000 points on main rig, 450 points on laptop, 2500 on mediacenter and *no clue* on Powermac G5 and PS3.


My old P4 is making like 150 ppd lol. That 8600GT probably is best bet at making some points. I would just run the GPU and let the CPU alone.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> My old P4 is making like 150 ppd lol. That 8600GT probably is best bet at making some points. I would just run the GPU and let the CPU alone.


my 8600m gt isn't even working. it just sits there at 0.00% and does nothing no matter what i do.


----------



## Darkstar2

Having some problems geting my clients to work. I have had the clients runing for some time with no progress and an unknown eta not to sure what the problem as still a little new to folding. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bigkahuna360

This sucks.







I won't be able to contribute as my CPU won't even pass a single run of IBT. I have tried everything from rasing Vcore to upping PCH VCCIO, and CPU PLL voltages. Nothing works and all I'm trying to do is be 100% stable at 4.6GHz.


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> This sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be able to contribute as my CPU won't even pass a single run of IBT. I have tried everything from rasing Vcore to upping PCH VCCIO, and CPU PLL voltages. Nothing works and all I'm trying to do is be 100% stable at 4.6GHz.


Might want to try to make a thread in the Intel section, maybe we can lend a hand. If you can post up some BIOS screenshots, BSOD codes, temps etc.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry I'm way new at this just followed the setup info.


You should be able to hit pause, wait for it to stop, then close the client. Works for me when I fold on my GPU.

However if you're down and restart it past its deadline date, then it'll start a new WU.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> This sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be able to contribute as my CPU won't even pass a single run of IBT. I have tried everything from rasing Vcore to upping PCH VCCIO, and CPU PLL voltages. Nothing works and all I'm trying to do is be 100% stable at 4.6GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to try to make a thread in the Intel section, maybe we can lend a hand. If you can post up some BIOS screenshots, BSOD codes, temps etc.
Click to expand...

Will do. I'm at wits end and I haven't been folding for a day and a half now.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> But you could make the deadlines _faster_ if you didn't play games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a 10 day event, those savings could be handy come day 9.


I'll make up for it by folding a 460 @900mhz 24/7









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> This sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be able to contribute as my CPU won't even pass a single run of IBT. I have tried everything from rasing Vcore to upping PCH VCCIO, and CPU PLL voltages. Nothing works and all I'm trying to do is be 100% stable at 4.6GHz.


So... Maybe go for 4.5? Better than not running at all.


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Will do. I'm at wits end and I haven't been folding for a day and a half now.


Link it here, im sure plenty of folks (myself included) will do our best to get you up and running!


----------



## nevermiind

So... I had the [email protected] client, but unistalled it because it wasn't working.

I reinstalled it today for the Chimp Challenge, but even though it says it has work units available, it never actually runs them. They stay at 0.00% and the viewer just replays the demo program.

Either that, or sometimes my one GPU will say 'running' and the other will just say 'ready'.

I never ever had this issue with the old client. I used to run it just fine. Now that I have the new client, nothing works.

Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## zodac

We've gained 10 points on 3rd this update; only 8 away now. Evga got a good jump on the rest of us with their first update, but that should give us a few updates to rein them in.


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nevermiind*
> 
> So... I had the [email protected] client, but unistalled it because it wasn't working.
> I reinstalled it today for the Chimp Challenge, but even though it says it has work units available, it never actually runs them. They stay at 0.00% and the viewer just replays the demo program.
> Either that, or sometimes my one GPU will say 'running' and the other will just say 'ready'.
> I never ever had this issue with the old client. I used to run it just fine. Now that I have the new client, nothing works.
> Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions?


Are your GPUs overclocked? If its an unstable overclock it won't start at all.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> But you could make the deadlines _faster_ if you didn't play games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a 10 day event, those savings could be handy come day 9.


Diablo 3 > All


----------



## nevermiind

Nope. They're stock right now.

I'm running the 470 and a 9600 GSO.

I even tried pausing the 9600, but even when they are both running, it never does any work. It's strange, because I have work units according to the info, but my PPD is unknown, and everything stays at "Unknown" or 0%


----------



## CravinR1

EVGA prime wus, their members were in a thread before the cc talking about it it. And their guy who was talking in a thread before the cc said that if people wanted to prime it was up to them (basically encouraging it)


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> EVGA prime wus, their members were in a thread before the cc talking about it it. And their guy who was talking in a thread before the cc said that if people wanted to prime it was up to them (basically encouraging it)


It's not cheating and we can't worry about what others are doing, only what we're doing and i think that what we're doing is the right choice.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I cant get my rig to complete a 6903 in under 1:21 for some reason so im folding v7 8 core....blah

EDIT: Sorry wasnt paying attention, I'm actually folding v6 linux in a vm, lol. Still only 8 cores, blah....


----------



## OCScrub

We are in 4th place


----------



## Caz

Started folding around 3PM EST.









Now just need to submit my stuff for the prizes...thinking of maybe giving my own too.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Up an running, 40k PPD. Get some BIGADV done.


----------



## omega17

Did no-one explain to the geniuses at Huddler that OCN expects quite a bit of traffic during the CC?

Good to see all the time and effort and ad-money going to good use!


----------



## Caz

So, were back. I noticed that last year we topped out at ~100 million points. Idk...I'm going by EOC...and the year before we topped out at 20 million...what do you guys think we will do this year? 300 million?


----------



## jcharlesr75

Yeah I almost started to panic when it went down, lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCScrub*
> 
> We are in 4th place


From the last 2 years I have done it, OCN seems to ramp up efforts till the last day. We start out strong, then get stronger and stronger as this thread gets bumped and pushed and held at gunpoint so that it stays at the top of OCN's front page. Not sure about %s but I know last year at least we ramped up quite a bit, tons of people came out of the woodwork to fold.

I see the Chimp has made its debut on the top also, probably explains that bit of downtime


----------



## ugotd8

OK, so I reconfigured my folding client. Now on a linux VM with VMplayer 3.0 and using HFM.net for monitor. It appears as though I've accidentally (or not) configured the FAH client to run bigadv units. I'm told that bigadv will not work on a 2600K as it requires 12 cores. Will this WU below finish ? Once it's finished should I restart the fah6 utility without the -bigadv flag ?

Could someone please help me with a definitive answer please ? Just want to help us try and win.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> OK, so I reconfigured my folding client. Now on a linux VM with VMplayer 3.0 and using HFM.net for monitor. It appears as though I've accidentally (or not) configured the FAH client to run bigadv units. I'm told that bigadv will not work on a 2600K as it requires 12 cores. Will this WU below finish ? Once it's finished should I restart the fah6 utility without the -bigadv flag ?
> Could someone please help me with a definitive answer please ? Just want to help us try and win.


You're fine, that WU isn't a bigadv and any bidadvs that you cant get with SMP 8 you will be able to finish (you just won't get any SMP 8 bigadvs but once in a blue moon).


----------



## Demented

When cleaning Mama's Boy today, I also updated my nvidia drivers to the latest.(296.10) However, using the v7 client, it keeps failing at the end. I was going to go back to the drivers I used before switching to v7 first. (280.26) If that doesn't work, should I try the 295.73s or try going back to the legacy client?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> From the last 2 years I have done it, OCN seems to ramp up efforts till the last day. We start out strong, then get stronger and stronger as this thread gets bumped and pushed and held at gunpoint so that it stays at the top of OCN's front page. Not sure about %s but I know last year at least we ramped up quite a bit, tons of people came out of the woodwork to fold.
> I see the Chimp has made its debut on the top also, probably explains that bit of downtime


Wondered what that was last year....


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You're fine, that WU isn't a bigadv and any bidadvs that you cant get with SMP 8 you will be able to finish (you just won't get any SMP 8 bigadvs but once in a blue moon).


Thanks for the quick reply. So to sum up, leave it like this ? Is 35K PPD average for a 2600K @ 4.8G ? How can u tell which WU = bigadv and which doesn't ? Sorry I'm such a n00b.


----------



## omega17

We also don't prime units, we start when we start, and we convince people relentlessly to join us right up until the last minute


----------



## Disturbed117

Folding!. Looks like its just going to be my 9750 folding this time though, Been having major heat issues with main rig.


----------



## THC Butterz

why must this run right through the bionic pentathalon... crappy timing


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Folding!. Looks like its just going to be my 9750 folding this time though, Been having major heat issues with main rig.


Your voltage is too high. 1.452 should be getting you 4.0Ghz.

Also, the BOINC Pentadoodah finishes with plenty of time to participate in both


----------



## zodac

Look who just took the lead. :O


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> why must this run right through the bionic pentathalon... crappy timing


GPU for folding, CPU for bionic?


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> OK, so I reconfigured my folding client. Now on a linux VM with VMplayer 3.0 and using HFM.net for monitor. It appears as though I've accidentally (or not) configured the FAH client to run bigadv units. I'm told that bigadv will not work on a 2600K as it requires 12 cores. Will this WU below finish ? Once it's finished should I restart the fah6 utility without the -bigadv flag ?
> Could someone please help me with a definitive answer please ? Just want to help us try and win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fine, that WU isn't a bigadv and any bidadvs that you cant get with SMP 8 you will be able to finish (you just won't get any SMP 8 bigadvs but once in a blue moon).
Click to expand...

Don't say blue moon









YES! 1st by < 1 CP


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Your voltage is too high. *1.452 should be getting you 4.0Ghz.*
> Also, the BOINC Pentadoodah finishes with plenty of time to participate in both


My chip sucks. 

1.452 does not even keep it stable at 3.8ghz.


----------



## omega17

^ sadface.jpg


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Ima fiireenn mah foldinnn canons


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Look who just took the lead. :O


Who?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Look who just took the lead. :O
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...

The Canadians. :/


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Who?


Looks like OCN!


----------



## Xcrunner

Just installed a fresh Ubuntu 12.04 VM and put v7 on it. Fired it up and its now chugging along!


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Look who just took the lead. :O












I'll throw in my CPU and GPUs into the equation so we keep it up


----------



## yaywafflez

Hey. Right now I let my AI Suite 2 overclock for me. Does anyone have a good stable set of settings for the 1100T? I want to bump my GHz up more. I'm running a hyper 212+ in push/pull, so my air cooling should be ok. All multipliers are 16.5.


----------



## OCScrub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Look who just took the lead. :O


An hour after i started folding we went from 4th to 1st









Must be solely because of me


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The Canadians. :/


----------



## Z32

33 minutes of folding to go until the current units are completed. then bumping the OC and adding another GPU.
Lets go OCN!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez*
> 
> Hey. Right now I let my AI Suite 2 overclock for me. Does anyone have a good stable set of settings for the 1100T? I want to bump my GHz up more. I'm running a hyper 212+ in push/pull, so my air cooling should be ok. All multipliers are 16.5.


Try 1.452 for 4.0 GHz. I couldn't hit 4.0 with good temps on my 212+, But my chip sucks.


----------



## BWG

Monkey's are running in a wheel for 37726


----------



## nevermiind

All three of us here are having absolutely no luck with this client. Now my 470 has 'Failed'.

The other computer here is doing the same thing. They say 'running' but then fail.

It is remarkable to me that this wouldn't work on any of our computers. We have four, all with different specs.

I even tried to install the older versions of the clients. That didn't work either.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nevermiind*
> 
> All three of us here are having absolutely no luck with this client. Now my 470 has 'Failed'.
> 
> The other computer here is doing the same thing. They say 'running' but then fail.
> 
> It is remarkable to me that this wouldn't work on any of our computers. We have four, all with different specs.
> 
> I even tried to install the older versions of the clients. That didn't work either.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


You're using the v7 client? Dump it and try this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/739408/fah-gpu-tracker-v2


----------



## Escatore

Oh jesus. EVGA is 0.91 points away from first.

Question: what is the "conversion" factor? It seems to be giving us most of our fluffer zone.


----------



## nevermiind

Which folding client should I use though?


----------



## yaywafflez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Try 1.452 for 4.0 GHz. I couldn't hit 4.0 with good temps on my 212+, But my chip sucks.


I can hit 3.9 like my sig says, but I can't quite hit that 4.0. Should I bump up the bus, or multiplier, bc I always have bad luck with the multiplier lol


----------



## wirefox

1945 Chimp Challenge alumni


----------



## nevermiind

Oh... and the FAH GPU Tracker v2 website is not working.

Apparently I wasn't meant to fold today.


----------



## OCScrub

Anyone's computer room reach 90 ºF yet, or is it just me?


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> 1945 Chimp Challenge alumni


Competitors: Harvard Mk I, Bell Labs, Enigma

Mark II would have taken part, except that scientists at Harvard were having trouble debugging.


----------



## morecheese

Nope rerouted a second ac vent into my computer room.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCScrub*
> 
> Anyone's computer room reach 90 ºF yet, or is it just me?


I feel bad for you! It is a nice and comfy 71F here at my house


----------



## Millillion

Bah, who needs a computer that isn't melting, time to fire up the CPU client and get to work.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

My office is super hot at work, but home is nice and cool







I've got 2 i7 rigs and an i7 notebook going full tilt on this one.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez*
> 
> I can hit 3.9 like my sig says, but I can't quite hit that 4.0. Should I bump up the bus, or multiplier, bc I always have bad luck with the multiplier lol


When using the bus Remember to use the ram divider Since it will oc the ram as well. To be honest you will probably get more responses if you make a thread in the AMD section.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCScrub*
> 
> Anyone's computer room reach 90 ºF yet, or is it just me?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> My office is super hot at work, but home is nice and cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2 i7 rigs and an i7 notebook going full tilt on this one.


Ah, I got all my stuff setup at the office, AC been on all day, my rigs been very cool. Hopefully it continues on through the night, dunno if they shut it off or what.

Tried my 8800 Ultra, I think I grabbed the wrong one, artifacted as soon as folding started and now it just bsods at startup. Might have to do some doctor work on it... aka overheating it to reseat solder


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCScrub*
> 
> Anyone's computer room reach 90 ºF yet, or is it just me?


Outdoor: 71 ºF
Indoor: 79 ºF

Bout to turn up the heat though!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Oh jesus. EVGA is 0.91 points away from first.
> 
> Question: what is the "conversion" factor? It seems to be giving us most of our fluffer zone.


Points for OCNChimpin/Points for OCN in total.

At the moment we're around 60-65% conversion.


----------



## BWG

Who has the V2 Tracker zip? Can you email it to me? I will host it on my webserver.


----------



## SniperXX

My 2550K is getting 15,400ppd under native linux. Under windows it was getting 17,000 ppd. The cpu is clocked at 4.5Ghz and it is showing the cpu usage @ 100% on all cores. I'm using the same image I normally use for Virtualbox on my sig rig from the user linuxrouter over @ evga. http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-native.php

I am currently folding a P6971, does 15k ppd sound right? I don't know if I should go back to W7 like I had it before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Who has the V2 Tracker zip? Can you email it to me? I will host it on my webserver.


http://fahtracker.com/

If his download link is dead I have it on my dropbox public folder. Shoot me a PM.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8821569/FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2.zip


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Who has the V2 Tracker zip? Can you email it to me? I will host it on my webserver.


Sorry man, Im at work ATM









@Sniper... that link keeps failing for me. I think their server is tired


----------



## ugotd8

This is becoming frustrating, once the WU completed it FAH log said "Could not transmist unit 01 (completed May 15) to work server."


----------



## SniperXX

Here's the tracker link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8821569/FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2.zip

I'll PM you BWG. I grabbed it this morning, his server is probably swamped.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX*
> 
> Here's the tracker link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8821569/FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2.zip
> I'll PM you BWG. I grabbed it this morning, his server is probably swamped.


Your a gem!


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Your a gem!


Haha glad I imaged my dedicated box before I wiped windows in favor of a linux install.


----------



## BWG

http://www.businesswithgreg.com/FAHV2Tracker.zip


----------



## nevermiind

That client didn't work either. It crashes.


----------



## jagz

I have to disable SLI right? haven't GPU folded since 2nd LE, thanks.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nevermiind*
> 
> That client didn't work either. It crashes.


How so?

I ask because I am running it now on my home and office PCs.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> When cleaning Mama's Boy today, I also updated my nvidia drivers to the latest.(296.10) However, using the v7 client, it keeps failing at the end. I was going to go back to the drivers I used before switching to v7 first. (280.26) If that doesn't work, should I try the 295.73s or try going back to the legacy client?


It's the drivers, avoid the 295 family (So that includes 296) of drivers, I use the 290.53 and have heard the 301.24 beta works without issue as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. So to sum up, leave it like this ? Is 35K PPD average for a 2600K @ 4.8G ? How can u tell which WU = bigadv and which doesn't ? Sorry I'm such a n00b.


Yep leave it as is, and 35K is right where you should be for that CPU.


----------



## Shmerrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Excellent.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX*
> 
> My 2550K is getting 15,400ppd under native linux. Under windows it was getting 17,000 ppd. The cpu is clocked at 4.5Ghz and it is showing the cpu usage @ 100% on all cores. I'm using the same image I normally use for Virtualbox on my sig rig from the user linuxrouter over @ evga. http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-native.php
> I am currently folding a P6971, does 15k ppd sound right? I don't know if I should go back to W7 like I had it before.


I know this thread is moving quick. Anyone?


----------



## Caz

Idk if it is just me...but I think we should all track out own Points on our own too, for fun. But its gotta be legit.


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Holy carp! We're winning now.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Keep pulling away OCN.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Charlie Sheen


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX*
> 
> How so?
> I ask because I am running it now on my home and office PCs.


For me it's unable to get the clients, is there another way?
Quote:


> [01:50:07]
> 
> [01:50:07] FAH GPU Tracker v3.54 Startup
> [01:50:07]
> 
> [01:50:07] Detected OS: Windows 7
> [01:50:08] Detected CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
> [01:50:08] 4 Cores, 8 Threads, 2,668 MHz
> [01:50:11] Creating client folders...
> [01:50:11] Downloading FAH clients...
> [01:50:32] Unable to get client update information, update failed.


----------



## Buzzin92

This normal? >_>


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Charlie Sheen


Imma stalk your posts bro. ...just yours.

Love the sig Wildcard.


----------



## zodac

GPU PPD looks low, but it's only done 0%, so can't be certain about those values.


----------



## Caz

BTW, faster...trying to decide right now...which sounds like more fun...playing BF3 or folding....hmmm...if people use the M26.....probably folding.


----------



## Buzzin92

I was just getting 18k on the previous WU, just got this one and it doesn't seem to be liking it much :|

It's on 1% now, same PPD value.


----------



## Z32

New to FAH GPU Tracker v2
Have it set up to run SMP (May switch back to standard client)
HFM v0.9.0 says I'm running Unicore (But i'm getting 100% CPU utilization), 15695ppd on a 7200 project. i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz. Seems low. I haven't folded for a little while now but still seems like I should be sitting above 17k

shall I switch back to the old school client?
I'm folding on a GPU2 NVidia 9800GT and GPU3 NVidia GTX 460 at the same time.


----------



## dandu5

They see me foldin', they hatin'.
hahaha


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Charlie Sheen












Woohoo!!








9 days left, still a marathon


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> New to FAH GPU Tracker v2
> Have it set up to run SMP (May switch back to standard client)
> HFM v0.9.0 *says I'm running Unicore* (But i'm getting 100% CPU utilization), 15695ppd on a 7200 project. i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz. Seems low. I haven't folded for a little while now but still seems like I should be sitting above 17k
> shall I switch back to the old school client?
> I'm folding on a GPU2 NVidia 9800GT and GPU3 NVidia GTX 460 at the same time.


Go to your configuration screen and untick unicore. Then select all cores. Save cofig.
When the next WU starts, it will utilise all your cores in full SMP


----------



## Code-Red

6 Cores and 1 GPU folding for the cause.

Giddy up!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Room is getting hot.


----------



## Code-Red

^ Indeed, they need to start hosting this during winter so I can OC like mad and just open all my windows.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I have my window open and a fan in.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I was just getting 18k on the previous WU, just got this one and it doesn't seem to be liking it much :|
> It's on 1% now, same PPD value.


it's the WU. those 764* WUs are giving everyone fits...look at the GPU usage in your screenshot...if you shut down your CPU you might get as high as 89% usage on the GPU with that WU (there is discussion on the [email protected] forum about it I don't understand enough to try to re-tell it here, something about PCI bandwidth bottlenecks....).

I have a 7644 on one 480 and a 7643 on the other, getting 15k ppd each, used to more like 23k


----------



## Disturbed117

About halfway through first WU.


----------



## OCScrub

ftw12 you will burn with me


----------



## zodac

Extended out lead to 56pts guys.


----------



## Code-Red

Thank god for electricity included in rent!


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Thank god for electricity included in rent!


/me jealous


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Room is getting hot.


Room is always hot, I 24/7 fold 3 GPU's in the same rig. Finally moved it into the living room to keep the bedroom temp bearable. Also...
*LET'S GO OCN!!!! WE'RE #1!!!*


----------



## godofdeath

where is the proof of folding info thread?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCScrub*
> 
> ftw12 you will burn with me


I has a fan + fairly cold outside temps. So I will not burn.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> where is the proof of folding info thread?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1249467/official-chimp-challenge-2012-signup-thread/0_100


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Extended out lead to 56pts guys.


Holy Crap!! We're destroying!!! High fives all around!


----------



## 66racer

Is there a way to monitor our own personal contribution to the total? Im just curious since its my first time. Think I did 3 WU's and 4th at 63%

gtx570 @ 880mhz and 2700k at 4.8ghz

Are the 764* WUs that people are getting bogged with the project number? Trying to learn as much as i can and help the cause and ocn







Always wanted to try folding, 90% of the time my pc is a web machine anyways lol


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Holy Crap!! We're destroying!!! High fives all around!


For the moment anyways.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Holy Crap!! We're destroying!!! High fives all around!


Excellent!

But remember, 10 days is a long time in folding comps


----------



## Code-Red

Wish my 9800GX2's weren't broken, otherwise I'd have another rig going with a E8400 and sli GX2's.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Is there a way to monitor our own personal contribution to the total? Im just curious since its my first time. Think I did 3 WU's and 4th at 63%
> 
> gtx570 @ 880mhz and 2700k at 4.8ghz
> 
> Are the 764* WUs that people are getting bogged with the project number? Trying to learn as much as i can and help the cause and ocn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to try folding, 90% of the time my pc is a web machine anyways lol


There is a way, but most peopole don't do it.

You can request a new passkey for OCNChimpin, but linked to your username. You'd need to complete 10 new WUs before getting bonuses, but after that, you can check the points on that name/passkey combo, which would just be your contribution.

But that's a lot of effort, and a lot of points lost trying to get bonuses, so people don't usually do it.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Is there a way to monitor our own personal contribution to the total? Im just curious since its my first time. Think I did 3 WU's and 4th at 63%
> gtx570 @ 880mhz and 2700k at 4.8ghz
> Are the 764* WUs that people are getting bogged with the project number? Trying to learn as much as i can and help the cause and ocn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to try folding, 90% of the time my pc is a web machine anyways lol


If you are using GPU Tracker V2, you can clear the stats and it will start recording from that time onward. Thus, you'll know which units and how many points you have done.

Im not sure if you can do that in V7.


----------



## Jaygel

I got my 560ti Classy Ultra folding @ 820mhz 2k mem, my fx-6100 going @ 4.4GHz, my old ass core 2 duo laptop folding, and my PS3 (though I don't know if that one counts since you can't enter a passkey). Man am I glad I live in Military Housing where electric is included!!!


----------



## Buzzin92

I finally got my 560Ti running at 1020MHz core, 2110 memory.

Only took the dual fan at 100% and a desk fan pointed at it









i3 is running beautifully at 4.3GHz with a cool 50*C load.









Good job I like sleeping with a little background noise







This thing is taking off....


----------



## Big Shabazz

I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but it seems like my PPD is going down as my progress continues.

Current PPD - 5883 @ 37% Completion

Specs: 3770K @ 4.5 GHz and 2x OCed 6850s.

Am I missing a plugin somewhere, or is my hardware just being useless?


----------



## aroc91

Interesting initial numbers. Didn't we have the edge on EVGA in the beginning last year too?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Charlie Sheen
> 
> 
> 
> Imma stalk your posts bro. ...just yours.
> 
> Love the sig Wildcard.
Click to expand...

xD (clicks username, Follow Member, Stalker achievement granted!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> BTW, faster...trying to decide right now...which sounds like more fun...playing BF3 or folding....hmmm...if people use the M26.....probably folding.


This CC will be good, now I can get some work done and not mess about on BF3. It was getting pretty annoying anyhow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I finally got my 560Ti running at 1020MHz core, 2110 memory.
> 
> Only took the dual fan at 100% and a desk fan pointed at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i3 is running beautifully at 4.3GHz with a cool 50*C load.


Thats a pretty beast OC, I could probably go higher with mine but it works well enough at home, and stays cool.

Finally my HFM seems to be tracking right again, showing 28k on that rig <3 Not sure what the deal was, I restarted it and it started running much hotter on GPU, then stats were running correctly. Maybe some sort of bug..


----------



## Fullinator

Was rendering a lot of video with my rig up until this point but that's all over now. 12 threads @ 4.3 ghz folding for OCN! Now if only I had a better gpu than my good old faithful 9800....


----------



## Ganf

Now listening to the sweet sweet sound of coil whine on my new 7970 as it crunches away.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Now listening to the sweet sweet sound of coil whine on my new 7970 as it crunches away.


My 6970 does that at times.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but it seems like my PPD is going down as my progress continues.
> Current PPD - 5883 @ 37% Completion
> Specs: 3770K @ 4.5 GHz and 2x OCed 6850s.
> Am I missing a plugin somewhere, or is my hardware just being useless?


Check for background applications sucking up resources? Thats a pretty low PPD. One 6870 and my 2500k was netting me 10k


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> For me it's unable to get the clients, is there another way?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [01:50:07]
> 
> [01:50:07] FAH GPU Tracker v3.54 Startup
> [01:50:07]
> 
> [01:50:07] Detected OS: Windows 7
> [01:50:08] Detected CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
> [01:50:08] 4 Cores, 8 Threads, 2,668 MHz
> [01:50:11] Creating client folders...
> [01:50:11] Downloading FAH clients...
> [01:50:32] Unable to get client update information, update failed.
Click to expand...

I know his website seems to be acting up. I am not sure if the application pulls the clients from his server. If it is, it could be why.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> New to FAH GPU Tracker v2
> Have it set up to run SMP (May switch back to standard client)
> HFM v0.9.0 says I'm running Unicore (But i'm getting 100% CPU utilization), 15695ppd on a 7200 project. i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz. Seems low. I haven't folded for a little while now but still seems like I should be sitting above 17k
> shall I switch back to the old school client?
> I'm folding on a GPU2 NVidia 9800GT and GPU3 NVidia GTX 460 at the same time.


My dedicated 2550k @ 4.4 is getting that ppd on a P6971. I think mine is low, but your's is similar so I'm not sure.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Well, I was playing Diablo 3 for a while...









In the time I've logged off to now (about 15 min) my PPD already jumped up to 9611.

Is there a thread anywhere that I missed that has any info on better optimization?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> My 6970 does that at times.


I can only hear it when the side of my case is open. I've never owned a top end GPU before yesterday so I'll sit here and smile for a while.

I'll drop this question here since I'm trying to do this for folding only. I've got a 6870 sitting on the couch that I was trying to use for the CC, but after 5 minutes or so of normal use it and the 7970 would get locked in a death-struggle for control over the monitor. Anyone know what's causing this and how to fix it?


----------



## Citra

Yo OCN, I heard you loved macs.


----------



## zodac

I love any hardware that Folds for these next 10 days. Even... Macs.


----------



## UNOE

I started a 2700K @ 4.4ghz with 6 cores and started my wife's 2500K @ 4ghz with 2 cores about 3 hours ago. Should I have big advantage on these two rigs ? I don't plan on allocating more cores on these rigs because we will be using them.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I started a 2700K @ 4.4ghz with 6 cores and started my wife's 2500K @ 4ghz with 2 cores about 3 hours ago. Should I have big advantage on these two rigs ? I don't plan on allocating more cores on these rigs because we will be using them.


Every bit helps, those should add a sizable chunk of points during the CC!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Yo OCN, I heard you loved macs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Boooo, look at all that wasted gpu power.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I started a 2700K @ 4.4ghz with 6 cores and started my wife's 2500K @ 4ghz with 2 cores about 3 hours ago. Should I have big advantage on these two rigs ? I don't plan on allocating more cores on these rigs because we will be using them.


Might want to have a read here to make sure the folding clients get sufficient access to the cpu while its being used for other tasks.


----------



## Arbitr

True story:

I had a job interview today and was asked to teach the interviewer something that they did not know about. Even though it did not relate to the job, I explained [email protected] to them, and I believe I even got a recruit!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Your voltage is too high. *1.452 should be getting you 4.0Ghz.*
> 
> Also, the BOINC Pentadoodah finishes with plenty of time to participate in both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.452 does not even keep it stable at 3.8ghz.
Click to expand...

its probably just a lack of dicient cooling, the hyper 212 blowz... cant keep my 955 under 60c @ 3.7 ghz with +0.1v


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> its probably just a lack of dicient cooling, the hyper 212 blowz... cant keep my 955 under 60c @ 3.7 ghz with +0.1v


Hyper 212 isn't a bad cooler by any means, particularly when you look at the price.

I find it interesting that EVGApes only have 49 conversion points... I wouldn't be surprised to see more join up later in the marathon.


----------



## fivestring

ok I'm folding


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

1st place. Call the cops.


----------



## Comp4k

I can barely keep my GPUs below 80 and CPU below 70 XD, but the 70k ppd is worth it


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> 1st place. Call the cops.


Dont tell us what to do.


----------



## THC Butterz

whats this meen and how do i fix it


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> its probably just a lack of dicient cooling, the hyper 212 blowz... cant keep my 955 under 60c @ 3.7 ghz with +0.1v
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper 212 isn't a bad cooler by any means, particularly when you look at the price.
> 
> I find it interesting that EVGApes only have 49 conversion points... I wouldn't be surprised to see more join up later in the marathon.
Click to expand...

They've just had a couple of low updates, which would bring EVGApes back in line - expect it to change.

On our end, we only got 58% conversion last update. So we've still got work do to.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Now listening to the sweet sweet sound of coil whine on my new 7970 as it crunches away.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> My 6970 does that at times.


Its funny cuz even between two of the same cards i get different amount of whine. two different 5850s, one oced to 1000 and it is horrible loud. the other to 1135 and it is only barely audible.


----------



## jesusboots

I dont know much about what any of this dicussion means. I will be dropping a 6901, a 6099, and a 7640 overnight.

That should bump us slightly


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

been pulling a healthy 60k ppd, trying to fight the urge to play the Firefall beta.

btw, where can I view our position in the challenge?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> been pulling a healthy 60k ppd, trying to fight the urge to play the Firefall beta.
> 
> btw, where can I view our position in the challenge?


http://www.overclock.net/f/55/overclock-net-folding-home-team

Just above the threads.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> been pulling a healthy 60k ppd, trying to fight the urge to play the Firefall beta.
> btw, where can I view our position in the challenge?


In the OP, or just in the folding section.

edit: Ninja'd by Z


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

thank you kind sirs


----------



## yaywafflez

This isnt going to be a fun electric bill, is it?


----------



## Z32

Looked back to see GPU2 hitting 81c
Fan speed 35%
Madness!! Cranked back up to 100% and ready to roll.

- Reminder - Check your temps every now and then. EVGA precision tends to reset my fan speeds


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez*
> 
> This isnt going to be a fun electric bill, is it?


Depends on how much hardware you have going


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

between the a/c, and this event. the bill should be lovely


----------



## ducrider

OK sig rig is now up and the sons rig has been up for a few days.2 big adv 2600k's,2 GTS 450's and 2 560ti's.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Looked back to see GPU2 hitting 81c
> Fan speed 35%
> Madness!! Cranked back up to 100% and ready to roll.
> - Reminder - Check your temps every now and then. EVGA precision tends to reset my fan speeds


You should try a different client for your CPU, 13k PPD is rather low for a 2500k.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez*
> 
> This isnt going to be a fun electric bill, is it?


I'm a little worried about that as well... Haha


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Ac is for wusses.


----------



## Caz

100 points up!


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Depends on how much hardware you have going


I thought our goal was to send rolling brownouts across the west coast?....


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Looked back to see GPU2 hitting 81c
> Fan speed 35%
> Madness!! Cranked back up to 100% and ready to roll.
> - Reminder - Check your temps every now and then. EVGA precision tends to reset my fan speeds


are you on precision x? I've found x shows the old fan speed when in background, but when ive clicked to make it active, its at normal speed.


----------



## Ganf

I'm doing something wrong. The more I turn up the clocks in Sapphire Trixx, the lower my PPD gets. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Will be dropping that tomorrow evening.


----------



## yaywafflez

I only have my sig rig to fold, but for some reason, its like 50 F outside in ohio, and 89 in my computer room


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I'm doing something wrong. The more I turn up the clocks in Sapphire Trixx, the lower my PPD gets. Any suggestions?


It's probably from instability, folding stresses GPU's pretty hard, OC's I thought were stable for gaming, aren't for folding.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Ac is for wusses.


not for me, the french bulldog and the lady determine the a/c use


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It's probably from instability, folding stresses GPU's pretty hard, OC's I thought were stable for gaming, aren't for folding.


Was testing for artifacts in ATITool before turning [email protected] back on. Came up clean. It's never failed me before, but this could be the first.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> whats this meen and how do i fix it


once again does anyone know what this is or how to fix it???


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> are you on precision x? I've found x shows the old fan speed when in background, but when ive clicked to make it active, its at normal speed.


I'm on the standard old school EVGA precision 2.1.1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You should try a different client for your CPU, 13k PPD is rather low for a 2500k.


Agreed. 12.9k even. Pathetic! Moving to another client when WU completes.


----------



## Caz

So, I have been messing with my 480, and on a 8009 WU, I have dropped my TPF from 2:05 to 1:50 with a little OC. Gonna try to keep it at 80C tonight with the windows open...with a little more OC. Volts are OC'd to 1.1 now. Thats almost 30 minutes per WU!


----------



## yksas




----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Agreed. 12.9k even. Pathetic! Moving to another client when WU completes.


Try this:

http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-vmware.php

At 4.5 GHz you will get 20-25k PPD on your 2500k


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, I have been messing with my 480, and on a 8009 WU, I have dropped my TPF from 2:05 to 1:50 with a little OC. Gonna try to keep it at 80C tonight with the windows open...with a little more OC. Volts are OC'd to 1.1 now.


Cool, that's not bad, I'm getting 1:44 TPF on my 480 @ 865 core, and 2000 memory. I should try upping the memory more, see if that does anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> once again does anyone know what this is or how to fix it???


I don't use v7 on my GPU, sorry


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> once again does anyone know what this is or how to fix it???


Try deleting the folding slot and re-adding it.


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Try this:
> http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-vmware.php
> At 4.5 GHz you will get 20-25k PPD on your 2500k


Thanks bud! Glad someone put together a FAH VMWare kit now.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, I have been messing with my 480, and on a 8009 WU, I have dropped my TPF from 2:05 to 1:50 with a little OC. Gonna try to keep it at 80C tonight with the windows open...with a little more OC. Volts are OC'd to 1.1 now.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, that's not bad, I'm getting 1:44 TPF on my 480 @ 865 core, and 2000 memory. I should try upping the memory more, see if that does anything.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> once again does anyone know what this is or how to fix it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't use v7 on my GPU, sorry
Click to expand...

whats v7??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> once again does anyone know what this is or how to fix it???
> 
> 
> 
> Try deleting the folding slot and re-adding it.
Click to expand...

didnt work


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Thanks bud! Glad someone put together a FAH VMWare kit now.


No problem!


----------



## Hackcremo

Z, I am joining your forces..



2 GTX 460 will be launch soon..I am on the Destroyer...


----------



## NFL

Can someone explain to me why my 2500k is doing a measly 1700 PPD (Project 7903)? If I'm going to fork over money for the electric bill this month, I want to get my money's worth...and 1.7k ain't going to do it for me


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys,

Just wondering if I should be folding the Client 15 still on my GTX 460's? It seems as if the client is not moving for over 5 minutes now and it seems kind of strange to me because I don't remember the GTX 460's ever taking this long to churn through work clients.

I have not fold3d in a while like almost a year so I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything here for the CC.


----------



## 66racer

Was wondering does bandwidth effect PPD? It seems like my min is low 40k range and peaks at 55k PPD but considering Im not doing anything was wondering if fluctuation is normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> If you are using GPU Tracker V2, you can clear the stats and it will start recording from that time onward. Thus, you'll know which units and how many points you have done.
> Im not sure if you can do that in V7.


Ah thanks for the tip, Im just using what was linked in the opening of this thread though, its ok I was just curious
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> There is a way, but most peopole don't do it.
> 
> You can request a new passkey for OCNChimpin, but linked to your username. You'd need to complete 10 new WUs before getting bonuses, but after that, you can check the points on that name/passkey combo, which would just be your contribution.
> 
> But that's a lot of effort, and a lot of points lost trying to get bonuses, so people don't usually do it.


yeah I see what you mean, thanks for the help! I think your right though and not worth the trouble









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Now listening to the sweet sweet sound of coil whine on my new 7970 as it crunches away.


Ah so its normal lol I was sure I was getting a whine from my gtx570 and nothing else, hoped it was normal and kept going lol


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why my 2500k is doing a measly 1700 PPD (Project 7903)? If I'm going to fork over money for the electric bill this month, I want to get my money's worth...and 1.7k ain't going to do it for me


Is your CPU slot setup as SMP or Uniprocessor? Which client are you using?


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Is your CPU slot setup as SMP or Uniprocessor? Which client are you using?


Client is FAHControl...CPU set to smp


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> Z, I am joining your forces..
> 
> 2 GTX 460 will be launch soon..I am on the Destroyer...


Ahh good old JPJ.

And 4.7 million points in the last 24. I wish I had a single computer capable of pumping out 470kppd.


----------



## UNOE

Okay back to my question this thread moves fast. I have my wifes computer with 2 cores of a 2500K at 4ghz folding. *Should this be set with big adv on or off ?*


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Okay back to my question this thread moves fast. I have my wifes computer with 2 cores of a 2500K at 4ghz folding. *Should this be set with big adv on or off ?*


Off, but even if you have it set on you wouldn't get bigadv anyway. You want to be running just regular old SMP work units.


----------



## kazenagi

Just sent in my proof of participation.. in a few hours I'll be dropping a wu worth 600k points for the CC


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just wondering if I should be folding the Client 15 still on my GTX 460's? It seems as if the client is not moving for over 5 minutes now and it seems kind of strange to me because I don't remember the GTX 460's ever taking this long to churn through work clients.
> I have not fold3d in a while like almost a year so I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything here for the CC.


Whatever client you were using last year is still good today, it's likely that you just caught one of the larger WUs some can take 7+ minutes on my 580 so more than 5 minutes isn't a problem. What I would do though is just verify that the GPU usage is good, if it isn't then you just need to decrease the priority of the CPU folding in task manager and it should be good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why my 2500k is doing a measly 1700 PPD (Project 7903)? If I'm going to fork over money for the electric bill this month, I want to get my money's worth...and 1.7k ain't going to do it for me


What client are you using? Is it using 100% of your CPU? If you sort by CPU usage in task manager what are the next process below the folding and how much are the using? Are you folding any AMD GPUs in that system or otherwise using the machine to a great degree that might be slowing down the CPU folding?


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Ahh good old JPJ.
> And 4.7 million points in the last 24. I wish I had a single computer capable of pumping out 470kppd.


Yup...one of the earlier ship in destroyer class..

Nice..4.7 million point..keep on pumping guys..this year Chimp will be crown to us!!!!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Off, but even if you have it set on you wouldn't get bigadv anyway. You want to be running just regular old SMP work units.


What is the minimal speed for big advantage workload ? Would 6 cores of a 2700K at 4.4ghz be enough juice ?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> Yup...one of the earlier ship in destroyer class..
> Nice..4.7 million point..keep on pumping guys..this year Chimp will be crown to us!!!!


Off topic, but did you know that there are only 21 active aircraft carriers and the U.S. has 11 of them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What is the minimal speed for big advantage workload ? Would 6 cores of a 2700K at 4.4ghz be enough juice ?


Unlikely. The minimum is somewhere in the range of a high clocked 2500k run native Linux and left alone.


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Thanks bud! Glad someone put together a FAH VMWare kit now.


I always run into issues with Linux\VMWare (this would be probably my 5th try)
Of course it yells at me for trying to run the 8core vm on a 4 core processor. boooo! Set everything up correctly. Perhaps that link you sent was only good for i7-2600k?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> I always run into issues with Linux\VMWare (this would be probably my 5th try)
> Of course it yells at me for trying to run the 8core vm on a 4 core processor. boooo! Set everything up correctly. Perhaps that link you sent was only good for i7-2600k?


Before you open the VM image try and right click it and go to edit then lower the number of CPUs down to 4, see if that will work.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Unlikely. The minimum is somewhere in the range of a high clocked 2500k run native Linux and left alone.


But doesn't 6 cores of a 2700K at 4.4ghz be about the same as 2500K with high clocks


----------



## Caz

Well, quoting seems to not be working...

Anabus or whatever...my clocks are at...1.1V, 820MHz Core, 2000MHz Memory. Every so often I up the Core and Memory by 10MHz and let it go steady for an hour...no problems...up it again.

On the 2600k side of things...if I didn't go on my computer at all...I could probably get 27K PPD on my 4.2GHz clock...sound legit? Instead, I usually get 20K from it b/c I stop for gaming and stuff.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> But doesn't 6 cores of a 2700K at 4.4ghz be about the same as 2500K with high clocks


Possibly, but if you're running only 6 cores then you aren't running in native linux without using the machine, and that makes the difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Well, quoting seems to not be working...
> Anabus or whatever...my clocks are at...1.1V, 820MHz Core, 2000MHz Memory. Every so often I up the Core and Memory by 10MHz and let it go steady for an hour...no problems...up it again.


That's not long enough to determine stability, give it at least an entire work unit before increasing clocks but even that is too short IMO, I wouldn't call it stable with any less than a whole day of folding. You don't want to fail a WU due to instability and then back down 10MHz thinking it's stable and then fail another one becuase even 10MHz lower wasn't stable, you could have that happen a few times in a row and next thing you know you have no clue where you are stable and are either failing work units left and right or having to lower clocks by like 50 MHz to get back to stability.


----------



## Erick Silver

getting a late start. Will post up my proof tomorrow noonish. Wedding on Saturday. Too much going on. Talk to you all in about a week after tonight.


----------



## Z32

VMWare running. Thanks guys. Time to try and push that extra 20% PPD. every bit counts


----------



## N2Gaming

Thnx Juano,

I think I may have messed up the CPU Affinity when setting the client up because my GPU usage is not more than 85% at any time while on a moderate overclock of 865


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Thnx Juano,
> I think I may have messed up the CPU Affinity when setting the client up because my GPU usage is not more than 85% at any time while on a moderate overclock of 865


That might be normal if you're on a 764X WU then that's about as high as they get for GPU usage.


----------



## rctrucker

I can't keep up with the thread, but I'll keep folding.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

my sig rig was pooping out after a day of Folding, and for the first time Failed a WU, on my 5830. I had it switch over from BOINC to [email protected] right away without a restart, so yeh restarted the system, and now is running around 25-30K PPD. thank goodness i got my 3.8GHz Overclock stable on time. im at the peak performance level of my PSU, if i push it by even a couple more Volts on the CPU, PSU starts failing to deliver the electrons...


----------



## gboeds

looking good, but only 4th in conversion? thought that was our strength....c'mon and switch y'all!









(if you're using this as your opportunity to overtake people on the EOC stats board, you are evil, and deserve the flood of PMs from zodac)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> That might be normal if you're on a 764X WU then that's about as high as they get for GPU usage.


Well you may be right on spot. I deleted the Client CFG and reset the client w/100 cpu affinity and no changes observed atkb. So Now that I am tired of trying to get this Dang HFM working I think I'll go back to the other trusty old fah so I can see my progress and get some kind of credit for this CC







.

Not in it for prizes just want to help OCNChimpin out as much as I can









Edit: Rep + $$$ for the first person to come up w/a free power design that can allow me to fold for 37726 24/7 so that it cost me nothing for electricity. I'll of course pay for all the parts involved in the circuit:thumb:


----------



## ugotd8

Just dropped 3rd WU, should I be concerned that I keep seeing "Could not transmit unit 01 to Collection server; keeping in queue." ? Hate to have all this go to waste.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Well you may be right on spot. I deleted the Client CFG and reset the client w/100 cpu affinity and no changes observed atkb. So Now that I am tired of trying to get this Dang HFM working I think I'll go back to the other trusty old fah so I can see my progress and get some kind of credit for this CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Not in it for prizes just want to help OCNChimpin out as much as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Rep + $$$ for the first person to come up w/a free power design that can allow me to fold for 37726 24/7 so that it cost me nothing for electricity. I'll of course pay for all the parts involved in the circuit:thumb:


Solar for sure. When I get my own place I am going to be laying out SO many Solar Panels.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> But doesn't 6 cores of a 2700K at 4.4ghz be about the same as 2500K with high clocks


Even if it finishes just before the deadline, you lose most of the bonus points. You need to run it in a native Linux install and let it run untouched. I'd just stick to regular SMP.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Just finished my first couple WU's and submitted proof for my first chimp challenge. I was able to secure one of my old 8800GTS G92's that I gave to a friend and I have it up and running along side my 570GTX in my rig with some issues with my Linux VM.

My GPU's refuse to fold if I run my VM player's SMP unless I lower the priority of FM ware to low in the task manager. Problem is that the priority of vmware shoots back to normal after a short period of time. This was not a problem when i was running just my 570 alone with all 4 cores processing. Is there a way I can lock this into low priority mode? The GPU's are being controlled though FAH GPU tracker client which my 570 always fold on.

I did come up with a temp fix for this in the meantime, I set my Linux client to fold on only 3 CPU cores and my GPU's are folding away. The overall loss not folding on that other core is about 2 - 2.5k ppd give or take.


----------



## Erick Silver

I have my rig cranking for OCNChimpin. My fiances rig cranking for me. My little GT240 is grinding away at WU for my name like a little kid with a bag of Jawbreakers.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Solar for sure. When I get my own place I am going to be laying out SO many Solar Panels.


Solar is not practical IMO. Cost is very very high to get started and is useless during knight time folding hours. I don't want to run off of back up battery from solar daytime charge. I want a 100% free Energy source that cost me nothing past initial set up







Batteries only last so long and require maintenance


----------



## klewlis1

I switched from the console version to the FAHControl and my PPD went from 13-15k to 20 to 22k ppd i wish i would have done this sooner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Well somtins not right w/my clients. less than 5kppd on a GTX 460 is not worth folding on.


----------



## klewlis1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Well somtins not right w/my clients. less than 5kppd on a GTX 460 is not worth folding on.


Id say theres something def wrong!!!!


----------



## caffeinescandal

Hmmm.. Does [email protected] work on llano? It should right?


----------



## blazed_1

Little late to the party but just finished starting my rigs folding. 2 2500k's at 4.9 and 4.7, one doing hugeadv other smp, and a Q9550 at 4.0. Ever since they updated HFM though I can not get it to work in Ubuntu 10.10. I pointed it to my fah folder but it shows nothing for the client. The last time I installed it, it would show my fah client but wouldn't write the files to make a website (dropbox)


----------



## Z32

Yay! Finally my rig is running healthy again. 32k ppd








Thanks to those who helped.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klewlis1*
> 
> Id say theres something def wrong!!!!


Yes I concur. I'm working on getting my other rig w/3x GTX 460's running the GPU3 clinent atm. If all goes well I should have 30kppd by sometime thursday morning.


----------



## Maurauder

I am in with a 960t(x4) and a 6100 longing to game on my new crossfired 7850s. My FX6100 may as well be a 4170 @ 4.7GHz seeing as I am using up 2 cores on the GPU clients. Pitcairn is prooving to be an OKAY folder averaging 6k-7k at stock. But i'd say i'm turning out about 40k ppd...No idea where i'll be at in 9 days...250k seems somewhat likely...as i'll more than likely give in and play this new DiRT Showdown that came w/ my card.


----------



## 5nak3

I've only recently gone down the route of learning about folding...mainly because the first time I tried i failed miserably at getting anything working. I found Zodac's guide over the weekend and now am happily folding.

My question is twofold:

1) can I join in on the party or am I too late
2) If i set up my folding client for the challenge. What happens after the competition. Can I revert to my old username?

Cheers!


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5nak3*
> 
> I've only recently gone down the route of learning about folding...mainly because the first time I tried i failed miserably at getting anything working. I found Zodac's guide over the weekend and now am happily folding.
> My question is twofold:
> 1) can I join in on the party or am I too late
> 2) If i set up my folding client for the challenge. What happens after the competition. Can I revert to my old username?
> Cheers!


1 it's never too late








2 yes, you can change back to your old username


----------



## |3rutal1ty

my two clients are both on big wu now they will drop in about 1 day







dont have much to offer but every bit helps


----------



## omega17

Finally got my first bigadv on my 3930k in Win7, a 6900, 70k PPD


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Finally got my first bigadv on my 3930k in Win7, a 6900, 70k PPD












I cant do bigadv.


----------



## 86JR

http://thesmileyone.co.uk/pc/86JRchimp.png


----------



## 86JR

BTW the SMP client is only running at 5kPPD...which is very low, and wierdly the system is unusable with the GPU client running.


----------



## MrPerforations

Spoiler: Warning: pic of me folding!






hello,
just wanted to know what -bigadv is and can i do it please?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> just wanted to know what -bigadv is and can i do it please?


Bigadv allows your client to grab larger work units, They take quite a bit longer then regular units But give out much more points. I'm not exactly certain if an 81XX at stock can do bigadv though.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> 
> http://thesmileyone.co.uk/pc/86JRchimp.png


Sen d the picture to the link, and not on the thread.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Bigadv allows your client to grab larger work units, They take quite a bit longer then regular units But give out much more points. I'm not exactly certain if an 81XX at stock can do bigadv though.


I'm pretty sure it can't anyways. I think FAH at home uses floating-point instead of fixed point. Bulldozer has 8 units(whatever you call them) for fixed-point and only 4 for floating-point. That is the major thing to know about the Bulldozer architecture.


----------



## Stef42

*Proof of participation needs to be emailed to [email protected]
There is no use of putting them in this thread.*


----------



## caffeinescandal

is it just me, or are the T32Monkeys catching up. -_-


----------



## black06g85

sent the wrong screen shot last night.... one gpu also was acting funky, so it's shut down for the next few days.


----------



## Hyoketsu

@caffeine: Looks that way.

Hm, the scoring this year looks quite balanced so far. Props to the organizers. The only thing wrong with it I can see so far is Custom*****imps having ended up as a constant benchmark. After all, I doubt it's much fun to go all-out and not see any difference whatsoever in the stats...

EDIT: blimey, their team name can't pass our filters either


----------



## zodac

Not just you. They've got good growth and decent conversion. They're ranked 2nd or 3rd in all three categories (while we're ranked 1st, 3rd and 4th).

I think we need some more Folders.


----------



## Wishmaker

Another CC, another year where the FAH Client does not work out of the box. I have followed the tutorial, made exceptions to the firewall and it can't download the units. I can download them manually just fine but through the client? God forbid software to work once ....


----------



## 86JR

They are the big units, only work on high spec processors, you really need hyperthreading, doubt you will be able to do it on that cpu but I could be wrong.


----------



## jesusboots

6901 turned in, 6903 coming up.


----------



## '_'

I'm trying to setup my computer to fold on Ubuntu but keep getting:

FahCore, running unit 00, returned: FAILED_1 (0 = 0x0)
WARNING: FahCore was killed by signal

Any ideas?

Used this guide


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Not just you. They've got good growth and decent conversion. They're ranked 2nd or 3rd in all three categories (while we're ranked 1st, 3rd and 4th).
> 
> I think we need some more Folders.


I got all four of my bigadv rigs switched over last night. They should change with the next WU.

Must...........win...............chimp............challenge..............

;-)


----------



## Code-Red

Alright, the 1055T @ 2.8Ghz isn't getting the job done fast enough. I'm pausing it after this unit is done and overclocking the piss out of it.

OVERCLOCK.NET FOREVER!


----------



## bavarianblessed

Going to try to talk the boss into letting me use a pair of 16-threaded servers. We need moar powah! BTW...what's with Evga's lack luster performance? I don't like it. They are lulling us into a false security before they start raping everyone


----------



## jesusboots

Bah Humbug! Paused vm last night to play tera, continued it after game, and my tpf doubled.


----------



## Hacksword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Bah Humbug! Paused vm last night to play tera, continued it after game, and my tpf doubled.


do you need a quick reboot?


----------



## jesusboots

I dont kno what I need. I will be resetting up the entire vm when I get home from work. Going from 18m tpf to 36m tpf is unacceptable.


----------



## RussianJ

2 2600Ks, 2 AMD 955s @ 4.1, GTX 460 and a 7970 @ 1300 core folding, would have 3 2600Ks but sold one...

Need MOAR POWAH!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Going to try to talk the boss into letting me use a pair of 16-threaded servers. We need moar powah! BTW...what's with Evga's lack luster performance? I don't like it. They are lulling us into a false security before they start raping everyone


Correct me if I'm wrong, but IIRC EVGA provides monetary benefits to those who fold for their team, or something like that. However, during CC, that would mean abandoning those benefits to fold under a common name. If this this is still the case, that is likely the reason for EVGA's conversion score being so low (conversion = % of all team points folded under the CC username).

Oh, and a couple of them servers would be mighty nice! Please roll a 20 on that persuasion check!


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Going to try to talk the boss into letting me use a pair of 16-threaded servers. We need moar powah! BTW...what's with Evga's lack luster performance? I don't like it. They are lulling us into a false security before they start raping everyone


1) Poor conversion rate was likely for them being a paid team
2) Lots of bigadv folders on their team. Not so many multi-cpu rigs though. Their points always randomly take massive jumps. Don't count them out or let up on them at all.

We must utterly crush EVGA once and for all.

Also, new PSU is here, will need to spend some time OCing my 970 before I subject it to 24/7 hammering, but that'll bring my 450 and 9800GX2 back online as well. I got all my computers at work folding for OCNChimpin, but I accidentally gave one the Username: OCNChimpinteam=37726 when I edited the config file for it


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> 1) Poor conversion rate was likely for them being a paid team
> 2) Lots of bigadv folders on their team. Not so many multi-cpu rigs though. Their points always randomly take massive jumps. Don't count them out or let up on them at all.
> We must utterly crush EVGA once and for all.
> Also, new PSU is here, will need to spend some time OCing my 970 before I subject it to 24/7 hammering, but that'll bring my 450 and 9800GX2 back online as well. I got all my computers at work folding for OCNChimpin, but I accidentally gave one the Username: OCNChimpinteam=37726 when I edited the config file for it


BAH!!! Speaking of which, have we gotten all the wrong team names and numbers taken care of?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> BAH!!! Speaking of which, have we gotten all the wrong team names and numbers taken care of?


I thought those were inactive? ie from last years chimp challenge, there may be some new ones though.

Zodac/BWG, you should PM everyone on the first few pages of the EOC team stats page that has points in the past update. There are some big users that are still folding under thier own names. At least one 50,000 point update and a few in the 10,000-20,000 point update range. Those people on the first page are major players in the points total for the team that are still under their own names.


----------



## Artikbot

Too bad my GPU won't make it back from RMA in time for the CC... I'd drop it into a separate rig and fold on it :/


----------



## CTRLurself

BWG or Z needs to msg the top 20 or so people on this list and get them into OCNChimpin

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=2&t=37726


----------



## quakermaas

Just started a few hours ago..will do what I can for the next 2 weeks

Does this look ok.


----------



## Outlawed

Whew, thought I wasn't gonna be able to participate.

I started having random stability crashes on my overclock that had been stable for weeks and folding 24/7 for over a week. Then all of a sudden crashes, reboot thinking its a fluke, 15 min later into folding, crashes again. Multiple tries later, same outcome.

Not sure what happened. Also the sata port to my ssd died, I think? It wouldn't recognize it as a boot drive in the bios but under the "click bios" I could see the ssd in the correct sata port with all the detailed info listed. Once I switched to another slot it worked fine but now my mobo bios image or anything else for that matter fails to show when booting. The first thing I see is the log in screen.

So I have no idea what the hell happened to my rig. But I got it taken care of with a .02 increase in voltage last afternoon and have been folding since


----------



## Bloitz

Started folding on my CPU and GPU now. Almost forgot about this ^^ (it's only at 4.55 Ghz though







)


----------



## Code-Red

Ok, gpu workunit is just about done. Going to shut her down for a bit, play some ARMA2 for a few hours, then overclock and go back at it for another 16 hours.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Ok, gpu workunit is just about done. Going to shut her down for a bit, play some ARMA2 for a few hours, then overclock and go back at it for another 16 hours.


If your in a vm (maybe otherwise, vms are the only thing I have experience with atm) you can throttle the cpu % allocation so you can fold and play games


----------



## Wishmaker

Got my oldschool i7s to fold for OCN Chimpin. Is fah core 0xa4 a bigadv? If not, does the -bigadv switch still work like in the good ole days when you run the fah client?


----------



## juano

ZOMG BUMP!

Can't let this go 30 minutes without a post!


----------



## lightsout

Off to work going to let it fold while I'm out. Peace


----------



## jdip

Hey guys if I'm folding on multiple machines should I just submit a ss from one of them?


----------



## BWG

1 is fine


----------



## mironccr345

Just felt like sharing.


----------



## PCModderMike

Folding, folding, folding, keep them rigs a folding (sorry humming to myself the Rawhide theme song)


----------



## jdip

Woot we are kicking butt!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Got my oldschool i7s to fold for OCN Chimpin. Is fah core 0xa4 a bigadv? If not, does the -bigadv switch still work like in the good ole days when you run the fah client?


Whats the WU?

From what I have read not many 8 core bigadvs left for grabs. There are still bigadv left if you run a corehack in linux to 12 cores. You most likely would get a 6901 or 6903 WU, 6904s are pretty rare these days. Not sure how your i7s would do on them. Either way you really need to be in linux to get any bigadv units and most likely run a corehack.


----------



## Z32

Oh no! Overnight the old 9800GT failed 10WU in a row, after 30 seconds of folding each! Looks like the fan speed and temps were fine. Reset the already conservative OC to stock.
This puppy has folded for OCN for over 4 months 24/7. Don't die on me now!


----------



## Z32

P.S....
We just got passed!!!! OH NO!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> If your in a vm (maybe otherwise, vms are the only thing I have experience with atm) you can throttle the cpu % allocation so you can fold and play games


That sounds like an excellent idea!









Tonight I will get my girlfriends rig set up, and going to coax her into get her own OCN account so she can earn her own points!

No, luck getting her to bake up goodies for prizes though


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Bah Humbug! Paused vm last night to play tera, continued it after game, and my tpf doubled.


Are you using HFM? cycle through the bonus calculation with Alt + P to make it only look at the last frame. If you have it on all frames or even last three frames it will count that one frame that took really long as it was paused and average it out.

If it still shows a long TPF look at what is sucking up RAM or CPU usage or make a quick reboot.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I love any hardware that Folds for these next 10 days. Even... Macs.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Yo OCN, I heard you loved macs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boooo, look at all that wasted gpu power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I started a 2700K @ 4.4ghz with 6 cores and started my wife's 2500K @ 4ghz with 2 cores about 3 hours ago. Should I have big advantage on these two rigs ? I don't plan on allocating more cores on these rigs because we will be using them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might want to have a read here to make sure the folding clients get sufficient access to the cpu while its being used for other tasks.
Click to expand...

I'd die lol
Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> P.S....
> We just got passed!!!! OH NO!


We have the points, it is our conversion and growth. Come on people start folding!
Quote:


> Growth - The % growth for each team compared to last year's CC.


I remember last year we had a bunch of people sign up towards the end. We need more signing up.

Also my sig rig is just doing bigadv in linux and my 560ti is just idling, I am going to pop that in another rig and fold on it.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> That sounds like an excellent idea!


Well first off, the idea wasn't really mine







. While I had known that I could throttle the cpu I didn't make the connection till someone else on here mentioned it, can't remember who though.

As for the rolling of the eyes, I am guessing that was for limiting the cpu during CC, lol? He said he was gonna shut it down all together so I figured it was better than nothing.


----------



## navynuke499

what do i have to do to show im folding for chimpin? i remember seeing it somewhere but i cant find it now. was it a work unit over 50% showing OCNchimpin as the name?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> what do i have to do to show im folding for chimpin? i remember seeing it somewhere but i cant find it now. was it a work unit over 50% showing OCNchimpin as the name?


Yup, lol its in the first post in the 2nd thread on the [email protected] section









http://www.overclock.net/t/1249467/official-chimp-challenge-2012-signup-thread


----------



## CTRLurself

Well, new PSU is installed; now to swap CPUs and I'll OC the 970 after lunch today and get it cranking 24/7 for OCN hopefully in the next 24 hours.

Bender survived an explosive water-cooling leak and only lost it's PSU thankfully.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Well, new PSU is installed; now to swap CPUs and I'll OC the 970 after lunch today and get it cranking 24/7 for OCN hopefully in the next 24 hours.
> Bender survived an explosive water-cooling leak and only lost it's PSU thankfully.


Nice, can you flip your PSU for a bottom intake? May have saved the PSU. Although then your pump would have run dry and killed it and the CPU shortly when it overheated.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 2) Install the client to the default location, but save the Data Folder to *C> Program Files (x86)> FAHData*.
> At the following screen, leave all settings on the "Recommended" options.


I reinstalled my [email protected] clients and can't find FAHData nor the data folder, hope it's ok how it is.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Nice, can you flip your PSU for a bottom intake? May have saved the PSU. Although then your pump would have run dry and killed it and the CPU shortly when it overheated.


No water got in the PSU. It blasted into open plugs on the face of it (modular PSU with unpopulated connections). The whole inside of the PSU appeared dry and didn't smell of the fluid at all, only the face of it did.

The new one installs inverted better and is installed that way.


----------



## Krusher33

Reinstalled VMWare and a new VM image. RAM is now at 1800mhz. Doing advmethods instead of bigadv. And I'm still only getting 5-6k PPD.


----------



## mortimersnerd

It looks like it's going to be a good battle between us and T32.


----------



## Wishmaker

Zodac,

I am not getting bigadv units when I use the -bigadv switch. Has folding changed since last year's event?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Zodac,
> I am not getting bigadv units when I use the -bigadv switch. Has folding changed since last year's event?


I answered your original post here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway/1030#post_17251978

Are you in Windows or Linux?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Whats the WU?
> From what I have read not many 8 core bigadvs left for grabs. There are still bigadv left if you run a corehack in linux to 12 cores. You most likely would get a 6901 or 6903 WU, 6904s are pretty rare these days. Not sure how your i7s would do on them. Either way you really need to be in linux to get any bigadv units and most likely run a corehack.


Thanks for the reply, I guess, I will do the lill ones this cc














. I am using W7 x64 on all my machines.


----------



## JedixJarf

Fixed the rest of my clients


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Fixed the rest of my clients


wow, Im guessing you have access to a server setup, a bunch of friends setup or a really warm house.


----------



## Buzzin92

God dangit, 764 WU dropped on my GPU again >_>


----------



## Hyoketsu

Alrighty, the lead widened a bit. Let's widen it even more!


----------



## Code-Red

OCN, WE NEED MORE POWER!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Well, I would expect some backup to arrive in a couple of days or so. The BOINC pentathlon ends on the 18th, so we can recruit the crunchers into our CC ranks then.


----------



## CTRLurself

I just brought a 970 on bigadv, a 9800GX2 and a 450 online 24/7 to fold. Should pump some decent PPD.


----------



## alchemik

Have my 2700k running 24/7, will add my 560ti to the mix in a bit. Going to set up my second comp with a i7 940 and a 550ti at night today after work

My 2700k can't do bigadv anymore unless its a linux o/s right? Cause I keep getting small WU's and my PPD jump from 24k to 37k depending on what i get


----------



## kcuestag

Didn't realize it started yesterday.









Adding an i7 2600k @ 5GHz and 2x GTX680's for the team!









Not much but it's all I got.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Go OCN !


----------



## Faster_is_better

46

*Umm, came into work, my v7 client has crashed basically. Cairo core status failed? or something, Do I need to reinstall the whole thing or what, just launching the client it now glitches out and dies... WE"RE MISSING VALUABLE PPD!!*


----------



## PCModderMike

My lil 'ol i7 920 and a 570 are all I got right now helping with the effort.....but my new pump gets here today, so later tonight should be able to add my 2700K and two more 570's to the mix for MOAR POWER


----------



## zodac

Plenty of PMs have been sent out to Folders - we should see the old conversion points go up over the next day or so.


----------



## Wishmaker

As soon as I join, we are back in the lead


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 46
> *Umm, came into work, my v7 client has crashed basically. Cairo core status failed? or something, Do I need to reinstall the whole thing or what, just launching the client it now glitches out and dies... WE"RE MISSING VALUABLE PPD!!*


What type of OC are you running? Sounds like it crashed due to instability, but I'm not sure what I wouldn't reopen, possible file corruption do to the crash?

Try going back to stock clocks and see if it opens, i not, you might have to clear out the current WU. When/if you do, do a fresh install and try a WU or two with a lower overclock to keep it from happening again.

I woke up to a BSOD today, kevdog decided it was time to slow me down for the CC.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 46
> *Umm, came into work, my v7 client has crashed basically. Cairo core status failed? or something, Do I need to reinstall the whole thing or what, just launching the client it now glitches out and dies... WE"RE MISSING VALUABLE PPD!!*
> 
> 
> 
> What type of OC are you running? Sounds like it crashed due to instability, but I'm not sure what I wouldn't reopen, possible file corruption do to the crash?
> 
> Try going back to stock clocks and see if it opens, i not, you might have to clear out the current WU. When/if you do, do a fresh install and try a WU or two with a lower overclock to keep it from happening again.
> 
> I woke up to a BSOD today, kevdog decided it was time to slow me down for the CC.
Click to expand...

Ok Ill try that, could be GPU instability since the CPU was still folding till I opened the client, then it just crashed completely.

Edit: Set it to stock clocks, the client did start and it seems to have started folding again but the client itself is messed up. All the text is now squares like this [] so gonna restart pc and see if it fixes it.

Edit: Ok restart the client is working again, and it pulled a fresh WU. BUT it still has a 3rd WU, 8013, that is stuck in the queue? I'm not sure if is the failed WU or what, but it isn't being worked on, should I clear it from cache or leave it in there?


----------



## Krusher33

I'm still trying to trouble shoot my low PPD issue: http://www.overclock.net/t/1258126/very-low-ppd-when-doing-6-cores-smp/0_50 come help me.


----------



## JedixJarf

And kevdog has struck again, this time he hit my 8 pin cpu power.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> And kevdog has struck again, this time he hit my 8 pin cpu power.


Wow, not good!

Hopefully my rig is back to running again, might have been an unstable OC to blame for that crash. Was weird the client itself got corrupted to though.


----------



## tensionz

Just started to fold again, I'll be in.


----------



## jetpuck73

Folding away here!!!


----------



## jdip

Need moar growth!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Need moar growth!


Sounds like a late night infomercial.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Need moar growth!


That's what she said.


----------



## zodac

While you lot have been making jokes fit for 13 year olds, OCF passed us into first.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> While you lot have been making jokes fit for 13 year olds, OCF passed us into first.


Its okay, I just growth'd my ppd.


----------



## Bouf0010

is there a reason as to why my gpus are running at ~ 80% - even when i stop my cpu from folding they still stay at 80%. This has only been happening since i finished the last WU.


----------



## Cord78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> While you lot have been making jokes fit for 13 year olds, OCF passed us into first.


Don't blame the Canadians dey all be folding here eh?!


----------



## Code-Red

No doot aboot it, eh!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> is there a reason as to why my gpus are running at ~ 80% - even when i stop my cpu from folding they still stay at 80%. This has only been happening since i finished the last WU.


Set your gpu fah core priority in taskman to high?


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> is there a reason as to why my gpus are running at ~ 80% - even when i stop my cpu from folding they still stay at 80%. This has only been happening since i finished the last WU.


Some WUs only use that much of the GPU


----------



## JMattes

I had CSM set up Chimpin for me this morning on my rig!! SO were good to go on my end..

How do I get credit for this again???


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> While you lot have been making jokes fit for 13 year olds, OCF passed us into first.


Agreed. If you're not first you're last!

-Ricky Bobby


----------



## csm725

PM me your TV pass when your rig is over 50% done on a WU and I'll get it set up.
K? K.


----------



## Hacksword

WE REQUIRE MOAR PPD!!!!!!


----------



## zodac

Indeed. More PMs on the way out.


----------



## flipd

Growth and Conversion went down. MOAR PEOPLE!


----------



## anubis1127

Can I just go around spamming random threads?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Can I just go around spamming random threads?


No. You'll get in trouble for that.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Your voltage is too high. *1.452 should be getting you 4.0Ghz.*
> 
> Also, the BOINC Pentadoodah finishes with plenty of time to participate in both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.452 does not even keep it stable at 3.8ghz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its probably just a lack of dicient cooling, the hyper 212 blowz... cant keep my 955 under 60c @ 3.7 ghz with +0.1v
Click to expand...

Dunno about that, My 940 at 3.5~ghz with 1.45v is loading at about 46C right now. In a warm room it might get in the low 50s I would guess. I don't even have a push/pull setup or anything, just the 1 blademaster. Doing pretty well for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Solar for sure. When I get my own place I am going to be laying out SO many Solar Panels.
> 
> 
> 
> Solar is not practical IMO. Cost is very very high to get started and is useless during knight time folding hours. I don't want to run off of back up battery from solar daytime charge. I want a 100% free Energy source that cost me nothing past initial set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batteries only last so long and require maintenance
Click to expand...

Have any hot springs around? Geothermal baby! Even a small creek running by, setup a little hydroplant, that would be ultimate. Solar and wind just seems to be to expensive at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> WE REQUIRE MOAR PPD!!!!!!


MOARRRRR. I'm not sure if I should set a half OC on my GPU now, it doesn't seem like it is stable at the OC I was just using, maybe only set it up to half and hope it lives? Or just let it fold stable on stock for the duration? The chance of losing WU's or increasing overall PPD, hmmm choices choices.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No. You'll get in trouble for that.


That's what I figured.

edit - I may all ready get in trouble for one of my previous posts, we'll see.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That's what I figured.
> edit - I may all ready get in trouble for one of my previous posts, we'll see.


Meh, go do it


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> is there a reason as to why my gpus are running at ~ 80% - even when i stop my cpu from folding they still stay at 80%. This has only been happening since i finished the last WU.


there are some GPU WUs that only use 75-80%. I get them every so often. If you keep getting all different WUs but they all do it, they you should worry, otherwise, it's totally normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Agreed. If you're not first you're last!
> -Ricky Bobby


There can't be two number 1's, because then it'd be eleven.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd*
> 
> Growth and Conversion went down. MOAR PEOPLE!


I have 4 more clients coming online shortly including a 12-core bigadv folder. Might also have a friend of mine joining us


----------



## omega17

Meh. Rules schmooles. Since when did we worry about admin?

Just do it, worry about the consequences when we're winning


----------



## omega17

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=37726

^ EOC sorted by Points Today
















Some of those top 25 should know better, what's going on!?


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Meh. Rules schmooles. Since when did we worry about admin?
> Just do it, worry about the consequences when we're winning


We're not


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> wow, Im guessing you have a really warm house.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol wonder if thiers any chance my i7 [email protected] could do a bigadv and get them done befor the deadline.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol wonder if thiers any chance my i7 [email protected] could do a bigadv and get them done befor the deadline.


Stop wondering just fold!!! lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im already folding lol but i was wondering if it could make deadlines no sence doing it if it cant wasted points i guess im doing ok 100k points with a [email protected] bigadv a [email protected] smp and a [email protected] 5000ppd.


----------



## 5nak3

Read the guides but didn't see my question answered and keen to start so I'm wondering, at the moment I have a couple of WU from before deciding to join the CC event, shall I finish those before joining, or would it be ok to change my username, passkey etc nd continue with my WU?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5nak3*
> 
> Read the guides but didn't see my question answered and keen to start so I'm wondering, at the moment I have a couple of WU from before deciding to join the CC event, shall I finish those before joining, or would it be ok to change my username, passkey etc nd continue with my WU?


Finish your units, then switch to CC.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol wonder if thiers any chance my i7 [email protected] could do a bigadv and get them done befor the deadline.


if there are 6900 or 6901 to be had, yes, but if you pick up a 6903 or 6904, definitely not

I could not complete 6904 at 4.2

(with your memory speeds, you might be able to pull it off at 4.2, though)


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> if there are 6900 or 6901 to be had, yes, but if you pick up a 6903 or 6904, definitely not
> I could not complete 6904 at 4.2


You need to fold harder then.


----------



## 5nak3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Finish your units, then switch to CC.


Sweet, cheers for the quick response


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> if there are 6900 or 6901 to be had, yes, but if you pick up a 6903 or 6904, definitely not
> I could not complete 6904 at 4.2


Wow, that much of a difference between 4 and 6 cores? 6904s usually takes me about ~3 days.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Wow, that much of a difference between 4 and 6 cores? 6904s usually takes me about ~3 days.


Well, he is also rockin a 1st gen i7, where as you have SB-E. Core for core your proc destroys it, now if he had a 2600k or 2500k then he would be able to finish a 690x with no prob.


----------



## MacG32

I want to fold my GTX 460M. v7 client just sits there at 0%. Any suggestions?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I want to fold my GTX 460M. v7 client just sits there at 0%. Any suggestions?


Use this instead.

http://fahtracker.com/


----------



## BWG

Do not use v7. Use the fermi client from stanford, or v2.

Stanford: http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/[email protected]_XP-641.zip

V2: http://fahtracker.com/download.php?link=TrackerSite


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=37726
> ^ EOC sorted by Points Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those top 25 should know better, what's going on!?


It was like that last year too.

BTW Donkey is on his honeymoon somewhere over the pond and therefore cannot switch over.


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I want to fold my GTX 460M. v7 client just sits there at 0%. Any suggestions?


Is your GPU usage @ 100 percent? If so, it's probably trying to crunch one of the high TPF WU's. Give it 10 -15 minutes and check it again.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

i bootstrapped 2 extra fans behind my graphics cards and PSU to form kind of like a push pull config on both, so far, PSU is running nicer now, and GPU's arnt doing that downclocking thing that they do when overloaded, System is nice and stable, averaging 28K PPD, and more often running into the 30K zone.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Wow, that much of a difference between 4 and 6 cores? 6904s usually takes me about ~3 days.


Sorry for the de-rail but I noticed you're also in G-vegas NC! I didn't think anyone else in this town even knew how to build or OC a PC.







Nice rig btw, thinking of building something very similar.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Well, he is also rockin a 1st gen i7, where as you have SB-E. Core for core your proc destroys it, now if he had a 2600k or 2500k then he would be able to finish a 690x with no prob.


Oh yea, true that. For some reason I thought he was on a 2*00 chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Sorry for the de-rail but I noticed you're also in G-vegas NC! I didn't think anyone else in this town even knew how to build or OC a PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig btw, thinking of building something very similar.


Haha, nice. I had the same theory but apparently that was wrong









Love the rig, and I am about to switch out the h100, have all the parts for a custom loop in the mail atm









You play bf3? If so pm me your name for sure.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Use this instead.
> 
> http://fahtracker.com/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Do not use v7. Use the fermi client from stanford, or v2.
> 
> Stanford: http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/[email protected]_XP-641.zip
> V2: http://fahtracker.com/download.php?link=TrackerSite


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo_Punk_2.0*
> 
> Is your GPU usage @ 100 percent? If so, it's probably trying to crunch one of the high TPF WU's. Give it 10 -15 minutes and check it again.


Thank you folks.







I really do appreciate all of your quick help.







[email protected]_XP-641.zip has done it for my little laptop.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Haha, nice. I had the same theory but apparently that was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the rig, and I am about to switch out the h100, have all the parts for a custom loop in the mail atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You play bf3? If so pm me your name for sure.


I never really got in to FPS games, mostly RPGs and MMOs. Should be getting Diablo 3 soon and have a couple people from work that want to play as well. Also, enjoy the WC loop, I just did my first one in my folding rig and now I want some water in the gaming rig. Should be easy to install but if you need any help I could give you a hand.









Back on topic so I don't get yelled at for derailing the thread, 6903 dropping on the 20th for 240k and ~ 35k PPD from other rigs.


----------



## Bloitz

Back from dog school ... we got overtaken. Tommorow's a bank holiday so will have to rob a nearby hardware store for some 3960's on Friday. Will have to call them first to see if they have some in stock









PS: Don't tell the cops


----------



## IXcrispyXI

just started up sorry for bein late


----------



## THC Butterz

here we go...
cant start cpu tasks untill the pentathalon is over... little more than 2 days from now


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Back from dog school ... we got overtaken. Tommorow's a bank holiday so will have to rob a nearby hardware store for some 3960's on Friday. Will have to call them first to see if they have some in stock
> 
> PS: Don't tell the cops


You mean 3930s?

...nvm


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> here we go...
> cant start cpu tasks untill the pentathalon is over... little more than 2 days from now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Every little bit helps!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Im already folding lol but i was wondering if it could make deadlines no sence doing it if it cant wasted points i guess im doing ok 100k points with a [email protected] bigadv a [email protected] smp and a [email protected] 5000ppd.


Really that many points from a 2600K ? I only have 22,000 PPD with my 2700K ?


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Really that many points from a 2600K ? I only have 22,000 PPD ?


i guess my i5 760 is doin ok then? wasn't sure. gettin 22k ppd from it


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Im already folding lol but i was wondering if it could make deadlines no sence doing it if it cant wasted points i guess im doing ok 100k points with a [email protected] bigadv a [email protected] smp and a [email protected] 5000ppd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really that many points from a 2600K ? I only have 22,000 PPD with my 2700K ?
Click to expand...

bigadv FTW









I want a 6903 on my 3930K







I'm plodding thru a 6900 and it's _only_ getting 70,000K PPD (total credit 80,000 instead of the lovely 250,000 the 6903 gets







)


----------



## MacG32

10K PPD from my laptop seems pretty good. It's listed in my systems below. Anybody else folding on a comparable one?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Really that many points from a 2600K ? I only have 22,000 PPD with my 2700K ?


Bigadv folding is different. It requires you to pretty much leave the CPU to folding 100% of the time, and running Linux to fold. If you don't do both of those things you risk not hitting the deadlines.


----------



## THC Butterz

between the 10 days of this and the 13 days of bionic this months power bill is going to be atractive


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> between the 10 days of this and the 13 days of bionic this months power bill is going to be atractive


turned off all lights, only eatin cold food and stopped takin showers to balance it out


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 2) Install the client to the default location, but save the Data Folder to *C> Program Files (x86)> FAHData*.
> At the following screen, leave all settings on the "Recommended" options.


I reinstalled my [email protected] clients and can't find FAHData nor the data folder, hope it's ok how it is.

Should I be manually creating a FAHData folder in x86 & which one is the data folder I should be adding to it, thanks.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Bigadv folding is different. It requires you to pretty much leave the CPU to folding 100% of the time, and running Linux to fold. If you don't do both of those things you risk not hitting the deadlines.


What about a [email protected] 24/7?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> What about a [email protected] 24/7?


That might not be enough to hit the deadlines. I have a 2600K at 4.4 and it's only within the bonus points deadline by a couple of hours.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Really that many points from a 2600K ? I only have 22,000 PPD with my 2700K ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bigadv folding is different. It requires you to pretty much leave the CPU to folding 100% of the time, *and running Linux to fold.* If you don't do both of those things you risk not hitting the deadlines.
Click to expand...

nuh-uh. I'm on a 6900 in Windows


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> nuh-uh. I'm on a 6900 in Windows


Then you got super lucky 

But also, 6903/4's wont work on the windows client, they are made for the nix core only


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> God dangit, 764 WU dropped on my GPU again >_>


How do you know when you have the 764x work units?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Have any hot springs around? Geothermal baby! Even a small creek running by, setup a little hydroplant, that would be ultimate. Solar and wind just seems to be to expensive at this point.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I live in suburbia
Click to expand...


----------



## omega17

^ That, I did not know. I'm gonna remove the -bigadv then, coz I've been getting 80K + PPD on the 80xx units, which are super small and quick a4 cores, not bigadvs.

(remove the flag, not the unit, before anyone panics







)


----------



## CTRLurself

Avenger (there's normally a 450GTS in here too)


Bender (the 450 here will go back to Avenger and a 560Ti will be put in from my HTPC to fold 24/7 instead)


Most hilarious screenshot I've ever taken. This is two remote computers and my local computer's HFM all mashed together for one, un-edited screenshot. And yes, one bigadv is still under my name, once it finishes that WU it'll also be Chimpin' along, I just didn't want to kill ~10 hours of folding on a prized 6903WU.

*NOTE* there are a couple duplicates in there. Bender doesn't always report PPD correctly across the network and I can't remote monitor it's VM client so I run HFM on it directly and just use the listings on my normal computer to simply see if it's on or not.


----------



## omega17

Apt username is apt


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> That might not be enough to hit the deadlines. I have a 2600K at 4.4 and it's only within the bonus points deadline by a couple of hours.


Maybe once I get a 4.5 Stable I will go Bigadv.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> What about a [email protected] 24/7?


You should be able to. I've got a day and 2 hours spare on a 6904. 2d 2hrs on a 6903.

It could be my 2000MHz RAM though.

Edit:

4.75GHz btw.


----------



## wierdo124

Well I'm at school so I can't get the ol' beast crunching (had it going but something happened and I can't do anything about it), but we don't go down that easy. The little laptop that could is crunching hard as can be and is fully on board! Lets go boys!


----------



## Faster_is_better

This page isn't on the front of OCN, blasphemy!

Ok My client crashed again, I guess GPU failed, even though its on stock clocks, and CPU shut down also, dunno if it crashed or what. Restarted pc and restarted client, see if it gives me any more troubles...


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You should be able to. I've got a day and 2 hours spare on a 6904. 2d 2hrs on a 6903.
> It could be my 2000MHz RAM though.
> Edit:
> 4.75GHz btw.


My ram is Stock at 1600, but I have it at 1066 b/c it gives me better temps.

And I am 4.2...no where near 4.75...big difference.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> My ram is Stock at 1600, but I have it at 1066 b/c it gives me better temps.
> And I am 4.2...no where near 4.75...big difference.


Oh cmon, crank 'er up for the CC. 5Ghz or bust.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This page isn't on the front of OCN, blasphemy!
> Ok My client crashed again, I guess GPU failed, even though its on stock clocks, and CPU shut down also, dunno if it crashed or what. Restarted pc and restarted client, see if it gives me any more troubles...


Too much BF3.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Oh cmon, crank 'er up for the CC. 5Ghz or bust.


Not when your temps are 72C for 4.2, maybe if it is cold for a night, I might crank her up to 4.5. It is hot and humid in SW Michigan man.

Edit - Inb4 trying to help...its a hot chip...and not ideal conditions.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> My ram is Stock at 1600, but I have it at 1066 b/c it gives me better temps.
> And I am 4.2...no where near 4.75...big difference.


Meh, not really. Even OC ed 2500K and highly clocked 1090T can do 6904 within deadline. Just try it, you'll do fine


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Meh, not really. Even OC ed 2500K and highly clocked 1090T can do 6904 within deadline. Just try it, you'll do fine


Not quite correct. My 2500k @ 4.9 and 2133mhz RAM could do 6904's. with about 6-8 hours within the deadline.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> My ram is Stock at 1600, but I have it at 1066 b/c it gives me better temps.
> And I am 4.2...no where near 4.75...big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, not really. Even OC ed 2500K and highly clocked 1090T can do 6904 within deadline. Just try it, you'll do fine
Click to expand...

How do you "just try it"? How do you pick which WU you get?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How do you "just try it"? How do you pick which WU you get?


You dont, you enable big adv then you get a 6901/3/or 4.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Finished set up today for CC

SMP's will run under heedehcheenuh (C2D and P-D) take to long to finish and reset.



Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How do you "just try it"? How do you pick which WU you get?


You can't and that may be for the best too since it's not even sure that you get an 04.

@Hatchet that's really good for a 2500K. Look at it this way, when taking upload times into consideration you have about 4 minutes of slack left on each frame. Which would be about 5% of a typical 6904 TPF.


----------



## rctrucker

I don't think that during the CC is the best time to see if you can make bigadv deadlines. If you don't make them, you waste a lot of time/points.


----------



## Caz

I am the only one having Multi quote issues...when I do it...I get blank quotes.

Anyway...yeah I will try it...but it sounds like luck...if I get a longer WU, I will definitely miss it. Once I get a few days where it will be cold...and I can try it after the CC...I will do it. And once I can figure out how to get my OC to be more stable.

This chip is just really hot. Doesn't help that my Mobo is a cheap one.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I don't think that during the CC is the best time to see if you can make bigadv deadlines. If you don't make them, you waste a lot of time/points.


Well that's true but getting 50k PPD more out of hardware is an excellent way to raise points and growth. Besides I don't think it's that far fetched to think an i7 at 4.2GHz can do 6904s. Well that's just my 2 cents. Not that he really needs to do it.

I understand your point it's quite valid.


----------



## kyismaster

come on guys! we are not far behind lead!

yesterday, we were the lead!

lets reclaim this pack!

>: ) lets blow this join down.


----------



## CravinR1

Those with ATI cards need to run the v7 client, provided their cpu won't take a big hit. I only have a E6400 with my 5770 so I stopped SMP and am doing ok for a AMD card:


----------



## kyismaster

i'll try to get a 8400 running


----------



## Bal3Wolf

If you got a decent cpu its not worth running amd clients casue you will get more from the cpu my 5xxx cards only net me 7-9k and each will eat a full core alone. Wished they would fix it boinc has it fixed on all projects you can run the gpu client and only use 0-1% of the cpu.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for the info on bigadv.

So guys I threw in my GT240 from my htpc since I'm on intel graphics right now. It seems like the SMP ppd on my cpu dropped a lot. Like its down to 10k from around 20k. Is this normal? I just killed the client (using V7) and am going to restart. Do things just need to work themselves out or should I ditch the gt240?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for the info on bigadv.
> So guys I threw in my GT240 from my htpc since I'm on intel graphics right now. It seems like the SMP ppd on my cpu dropped a lot. Like its down to 10k from around 20k. Is this normal? I just killed the client (using V7) and am going to restart. Do things just need to work themselves out or should I ditch the gt240?


I take it that you're folding on the 680 too?

If so run the gpu clients with the advmethods flag. I know it helped with my 470s it's normal though.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for the info on bigadv.
> So guys I threw in my GT240 from my htpc since I'm on intel graphics right now. It seems like the SMP ppd on my cpu dropped a lot. Like its down to 10k from around 20k. Is this normal? I just killed the client (using V7) and am going to restart. Do things just need to work themselves out or should I ditch the gt240?
> 
> 
> 
> I take it that you're folding on the 680 too?
> 
> If so run the gpu clients with the advmethods flag. I know it helped with my 470s it's normal though.
Click to expand...

No my bad I actually sold that 680. So I am just using the 240 and my cpu. All I did was add the gpu with no added settings. I'll try what you said.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No my bad I actually sold that 680. So I am just using the 240 and my cpu. All I did was add the gpu with no added settings. I'll try what you said.


Still your 2600K at those speeds should get around 30K.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No my bad I actually sold that 680. So I am just using the 240 and my cpu. All I did was add the gpu with no added settings. I'll try what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> Still your 2600K at those speeds should get around 30K.
Click to expand...

Really? The most I have seen is 20k. I'm sorry but where do I set the flag for the gpu? I'm using client V7.


----------



## mrbob1000

My 2700k at 4.5ghz is making 31k.


----------



## yaywafflez

v7 is the folding client that you are using in the screenshot


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? The most I have seen is 20k. I'm sorry but where do I set the flag for the gpu? I'm using client V7.


I'm not familiar with client v7 but it should be something like client type and then advanced. I think someone should help you here.

Also see this tutorial

Below this text:
Quote:


> This section describes how to add or change a client or slot option, also known as a flag or a switch, such as forceasm or advmethods. This procedure assumes expert knowledge of the V7 [email protected] software, and familiarity with the list of the v6 to V7 flag changes.
> 
> The recommended procedure for adding or changing a client or slot option is through the FAHControl interface. Options can be set globally (for all slots) or set locally (for each slot). For example, all slots can fold for one specific team number, or each slot can fold for a different team number. Local (per slot) settings are configured on the Slots tab. Global (all slot) options are configured on the Expert tab. And many options work as either a local setting, or a global setting. As example, the client-type option with a value of advanced can be set for one slot, or all slots. But please be careful not to set both, as the resulting behavior may be unwanted.


----------



## omega17

NVM


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? The most I have seen is 20k. I'm sorry but where do I set the flag for the gpu? I'm using client V7.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with client v7 but it should be something like client type and then advanced. I think someone should help you here.
> 
> Also see this tutorial
> 
> Below this text:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This section describes how to add or change a client or slot option, also known as a flag or a switch, such as forceasm or advmethods. This procedure assumes expert knowledge of the V7 [email protected] software, and familiarity with the list of the v6 to V7 flag changes.
> 
> The recommended procedure for adding or changing a client or slot option is through the FAHControl interface. Options can be set globally (for all slots) or set locally (for each slot). For example, all slots can fold for one specific team number, or each slot can fold for a different team number. Local (per slot) settings are configured on the Slots tab. Global (all slot) options are configured on the Expert tab. And many options work as either a local setting, or a global setting. As example, the client-type option with a value of advanced can be set for one slot, or all slots. But please be careful not to set both, as the resulting behavior may be unwanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot man. I went with FAH GPU Tracker and I like it much better. It just got going so I'll waiti for the PPD values to pop up. Thanks for the help rep incoming.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Cpu at 21C over ambient.


----------



## omega17

Mobo - 25C
Core1 - 65C

40C above ambient


----------



## lightsout

I like FAH GPU tracker much better. Getting 28000 on my cpu. GT240 is pulling in 3800ppd. Not sure if thats worth it but I guess every bit helps.


----------



## zodac

I think if all of us had an extra 3.8k PPD, it'd be worth it overall.


----------



## Bouf0010

fold fold fold all day long fold fold fold while i sing this song


----------



## nvidiaftw12

My 955 seems to be getting 3.6k ppd. :wth:


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> My 955 seems to be getting 3.6k ppd.


My 1055t refuses to fold at all. At least my 6970 is pulling in 10k ppd...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I think if all of us had an extra 3.8k PPD, it'd be worth it overall.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> My 1055t refuses to fold at all. *At least my 6970 is pulling in 10k ppd...*


Really? I was temped not to fold on it, but now...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> My 955 seems to be getting 3.6k ppd. :wth:


Are you using your GPU too? If so, don't Fold on 4 CPU cores - only on 3.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Are you using your GPU too? If so, don't Fold on 4 CPU cores - only on 3.


1 of them yes. But not my primary. Also, how come the 4th core is maxed out still. Gpu folding only uses a couple percent standalone. Would folding the gpu in the console client and cpu in the v7 help? Cuz I used to be able to get 5.5k ppd + 3k from my gpu.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Are you using your GPU too? If so, don't Fold on 4 CPU cores - only on 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of them yes. But not my primary. Also, how come the 4th core is maxed out still. Gpu folding only uses a couple percent standalone. Would folding the gpu in the console client and cpu in the v7 help? Cuz I used to be able to get 5.5k ppd + 3k from my gpu.
Click to expand...

The other way might be better - AMD needs v7, so you couldn't take that out.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The other way might be better - AMD needs v7, so you couldn't take that out.


Not currently folding on that. 9600gt.  So proc console, v7 for amd graphics, and console for 9600gt and I should max my ppd?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Real quick, is there a way to see my temps in ubuntu 10.10 of my 2500k? sensors-detect aint working.


----------



## kyismaster

[email protected] doesn't really like AMD do they.

wish my AMD made a little more PPD/ got support from [email protected] products lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The other way might be better - AMD needs v7, so you couldn't take that out.
> 
> 
> 
> Not currently folding on that. 9600gt.  So proc console, v7 for amd graphics, and console for 9600gt and I should max my ppd?
Click to expand...

Hopefully. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] doesn't really like AMD do they.
> 
> wish my AMD made a little more PPD/ got support from [email protected] products lol


We all do - it's just taking a very long time.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Alright. Thanks zodac.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Real quick, is there a way to see my temps in ubuntu 10.10 of my 2500k? sensors-detect aint working.


Try this in terminal;
sudo modprobe coretemp
sensors

It's not a constantly refreshing display of temps but should give you an idea.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all do - it's just taking a _very_ long time.


lol amd will have the HD900900 out by the time they get a working amd client for ati/amd cards and our computers will fit in the palm of our hands.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol amd will have the HD900900 out by the time they get a working amd client for ati/amd cards and our computers will fit in the palm of our hands.


This, Sadly.


----------



## zodac

Indeed.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Really? I was temped not to fold on it, but now...


Yes. I get >9k on 950MHz core and near 10k on 1GHz core.


----------



## jarble

fans







grumble grumble


----------



## MetalMax707

Catching up to T32monkeys! Moar PPD. If everyone on OCN who had a ps3 folded, that would be a lot of PPD. 450 people at 900ppd would be 450 x 900 = 405 000 PPD.


----------



## ugotd8

I gonna drop a few units on my 3930K (using 8 of the 12 cores) along with my 2600K. Getting a total of 71K PPD right now.







CPU Package watts total: 274


----------



## zodac

Argh! 0.25pts behind.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Close, but no cigar, eh? Also, shame on you for actually using the emoticon. :doh:


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Close, but no cigar, eh? Also, shame on you for acctually using the emoticon. :doh:


You're the first to comment, so I'm gonna pin all the blame on *you* for not using your AMD GPU.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

:gotproof:

 28% btw.


----------



## superericla

I could probably add another 10k+ ppd if someone can help me get my 1055t to fold correctly.


----------



## Matt*S.

I have my 2500K revved up to 4.8GHz for this. Do I need to add the -advmethods somewhere in FAHControl? I've been out of folding for a while, always come back for the CC.


----------



## zodac

What's wrong with it?

And ftw12, how many WUs have you dropped with it?


----------



## superericla

Every time I run WUs on the 1055t I get graphical problems and sometimes my [email protected] client crashes.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> What's wrong with it?
> 
> And ftw12, how many WUs have you dropped with it?


None. yet


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*
> 
> I have my 2500K revved up to 4.8GHz for this. Do I need to add the -advmethods somewhere in FAHControl? I've been out of folding for a while, always come back for the CC.


No need, but it wouldn't hurt.

If you want to, go to Configure> Slots> Highlight "smp"> Click "edit"> Go to the last section and click "Add"> Enter:

*Client-type*

*advanced*


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Argh! 0.25pts behind.


It's ok Zodac, I've got my Mac folding now too. 3000 PPD!

We'll get em next update...


----------



## Matt*S.

That is done, I'm guessing that I have a really crappy WU right now, or downloaded it a while ago, says I'm only getting 6k ppd on my 2500k this can't possibly be right can it?


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalMax707*
> 
> Catching up to T32monkeys! Moar PPD. If everyone on OCN who had a ps3 folded, that would be a lot of PPD. 450 people at 900ppd would be 450 x 900 = 405 000 PPD.


6903 being worked on currently.


----------



## chmodlabs

WE ARE SO CLOSE TO #1!!!


----------



## NFL

Having issues with my 580 and project 8008...it'll reach 100% and then fail, has done it twice so far, trying a third time with a new client


----------



## zodac

Got the log for us to take a look at?


----------



## MetalMax707

I







the 7023 WUs. with my 2500k @ 4.8GHz, i get 52k PPD with them AND i have been getting only 7023 WUs this whole day







Also got my 2 PS3s and my laptop folding.


----------



## Outlawed

Anyone know why my ppd isn't showing up in HFM? As you can see in the v7 client it's clearly chugging through some wus, and even by the completed # in HFM. I have tried to delete the server but it still shows right back up the way I left it, with completed WUs listed and all


----------



## zodac

Outlawed, try updating the projects.

Tools> Download Projects From Stanford.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Alright zodac, running clients like you said I should.


----------



## Padishah

Going to transfer all my work clients to chimpin tomorrow at work 3 quad core xeons and a 6-xeon and 5 dual core workstations. I completely forgot about chimpin


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Got the log for us to take a look at?


Code:



Code:


20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:[email protected] GPU Core
20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:
20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Preparing to commence simulation
20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Previous termination of core was improper.
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Going to use standard loops.
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 66179 -> 287126 (decompressed 433.8 percent)
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=66179 data_size=287126, decompressed_data_size=287126 diff=0
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Project: 8008 (Run 9, Clone 104, Gen 33)
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:
20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
20:56:18:WU01:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  905480347 1231851779 1687502934 2901864384 3298350634
20:56:18:WU01:FS00:0x15:GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
20:56:18:WU01:FS00:0x15:Working on Gromacs Runs On Most of All Computer Systems
20:56:18:WU01:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
20:56:19:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1 = 0xffffffff)
20:56:19:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
20:56:19:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Too many errors, failing
20:56:19:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAILED project:8008 run:9 clone:104 gen:33 core:0x15 unit:0x000000296953ee2d4f9748b1ab1dd7b7
20:56:19:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.141:8080
20:56:23:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
20:56:23:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
20:56:23:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up

Think that's all of it


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> 6903 being worked on currently.


Also working on a 6903, prolly drop Friday night.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Alright zodac, running clients like you said I should.


Why are 2 of them paused? :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padishah*
> 
> Going to transfer all my work clients to chimpin tomorrow at work 3 quad core xeons and a 6-xeon and 5 dual core workstations. I completely forgot about chimpin


Yay, conversion should go up some more then. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Got the log for us to take a look at?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:[email protected] GPU Core
> 20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
> 20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
> 20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
> 20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
> 20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:
> 20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
> 20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Preparing to commence simulation
> 20:56:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Previous termination of core was improper.
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Going to use standard loops.
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 66179 -> 287126 (decompressed 433.8 percent)
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=66179 data_size=287126, decompressed_data_size=287126 diff=0
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Project: 8008 (Run 9, Clone 104, Gen 33)
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:
> 20:56:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
> 20:56:18:WU01:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  905480347 1231851779 1687502934 2901864384 3298350634
> 20:56:18:WU01:FS00:0x15:GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
> 20:56:18:WU01:FS00:0x15:Working on Gromacs Runs On Most of All Computer Systems
> 20:56:18:WU01:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
> 20:56:19:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1 = 0xffffffff)
> 20:56:19:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
> [B]20:56:19:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Too many errors, failing
> [/B]20:56:19:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAILED project:8008 run:9 clone:104 gen:33 core:0x15 unit:0x000000296953ee2d4f9748b1ab1dd7b7
> 20:56:19:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.141:8080
> 20:56:23:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
> 20:56:23:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
> 20:56:23:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
> 
> Think that's all of it
Click to expand...

Look at the line I highlighted. That would imply the GPU is a bit unstable - not enough to crash the WU/client, but enough to get bad results.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why are 2 of them paused? :/


Because they are running in the console clients. duh.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Look at the line I highlighted. That would imply the GPU is a bit unstable - not enough to crash the WU/client, but enough to get bad results.


GPU is running at stock settings currently, hasn't been OC'ed since I rebuilt my PC


----------



## Bal3Wolf

wished i could load up my 8800gt for chimp but its got some fan issue even after redoing paste a few times and even ramping up fan speed it hits 95c in under a few mins never used to go over 70 so i think its dieing finaly after many years i got it like 3 days after they came out.


----------



## jagz

I'm pulling exactly 750w from my 750w PSU right now.

843 / 89.5 = 750

Not for long though, 90c on GPU's !


----------



## ugotd8

About to finish a 7504, man I hope this one uploads to the collection server for a change.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Alright zodac, running clients like you said I should.


I forgot HFM existed, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why are 2 of them paused? :/
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are running in the console clients. duh.
Click to expand...

But they'll end up missing the deadline and being dumped...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Look at the line I highlighted. That would imply the GPU is a bit unstable - not enough to crash the WU/client, but enough to get bad results.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU is running at stock settings currently, hasn't been OC'ed since I rebuilt my PC
Click to expand...

CPU OC?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> About to finish a 7504, man I hope this one uploads to the collection server for a change.


Me too. Though Langouste would make sense.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> But they'll end up missing the deadline and being dumped...
> 
> CPU OC?
> 
> Me too. Though Langouste would make sense.


Well the smp core stopped randomly and I abandoned it, and the other I stopped right after it completed, so....


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> CPU OC?


Yes, but it's never me problems before


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Me too. Though Langouste _would_ make sense.


Lol Langouste never will upload work for me on the custom linux and ubuntu downloads is fine but never uploads


----------



## Krusher33

Woot! Just fixed my problem and now I'm getting 19k PPD instead of 5k. Now to figure out how to get my my Phenom II B50 to fold too... kinda need a mobo.


----------



## caffeinescandal

I have my ps3, my sig llano rig and my main rig folding. It's at least 80 degrees in my room. lol


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Outlawed, try updating the projects.
> 
> Tools> Download Projects From Stanford.


No luck


----------



## kyismaster

how am I looking?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> I have my ps3, my sig llano rig and my main rig folding. It's at least 80 degrees in my room. lol


Lol, I know what you mean. My fan is just blowing the hot air around the room at this stage. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Outlawed, try updating the projects.
> 
> Tools> Download Projects From Stanford.
> 
> 
> 
> No luck
Click to expand...

Guess you're just out of luck - hopefully it'll sort itself out for the next WU though.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Put a fan in the window and draw in cold outside air zodac.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Put a fan in the window and draw in cold outside air zodac.


But then I'd have to unplug the fan... and free up a socket near the window... and balance the fan near it.

I'd rather burn up.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

:doh: That's why you have two fans.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Lol, I know what you mean. My fan is just blowing the hot air around the room at this stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you're just out of luck - hopefully it'll sort itself out for the next WU though.


Lol my room was roasting but i moved my i7 930 from behide my 42inch lcd to the floor and surpising my room has cooled off alot my [email protected] does not even get my rads hot sence the blocks not working right cpus folding at 60-65c.


----------



## kyismaster

lol my room is 30c ambient









however computer only goes 60~ c


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol my room is 30c ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however computer only goes 60~ c


lol only 25c in my room right now sence its been cooling down it was over 30c about a hr ago but i had a q6600 in here to that i took the stock cooler off of and put my old tuniq tower on so i could overclock it higher to fold on getting a nice 8000ppd now.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Anyone know why my ppd isn't showing up in HFM? As you can see in the v7 client it's clearly chugging through some wus, and even by the completed # in HFM. I have tried to delete the server but it still shows right back up the way I left it, with completed WUs listed and all


I've seen this with a couple WU's. I have a 7200 right now that shows no PPD or credit and it's not even listed on the bonus point calc. I'm guessing new WU's that haven't been added to the Stanford database yet?


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Also working on a 6903, prolly drop Friday night.


If you dont mind me asking, whats your tpf, oc, and ram settings at?


----------



## kyismaster

bigadv's need how much cores?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> I've seen this with a couple WU's. I have a 7200 right now that shows no PPD or credit and it's not even listed on the bonus point calc. I'm guessing new WU's that haven't been added to the Stanford database yet?


Yep. Neither 8010 nor 7200 is listed on the psummary page.

EDIT: We're back in the lead again!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> bigadv's need how much cores?


Well technically at least 12. With a 2500k you can complete some of them, if you are OC'd well, and running Linux with a corehack.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Well technically at least 12. With a 2500k you can complete some of them, if you are OC'd well, and running Linux with a corehack.


Lol, how do you go about corehacking?

and darn, i don't really like running linux on the big rig.

edit:

hmm.... 12 cores....

who really has a tri/quad xeon - quad core set up? lmao.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol, how do you go about corehacking?
> and darn, i don't really like running linux on the big rig.
> edit:
> hmm.... 12 cores....
> who really has a tri/quad xeon - quad core set up? lmao.


You can run vmware then run linux in it works same thats what im doing with my 2600k.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Yep. *Neither 8010 nor 7200 is listed on the psummary page.*
> EDIT: We're back in the lead again!


Yep - 7200 isnt a new project either...









Whats going on with EVGA? I would have though they would be blitzing the points component...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol, how do you go about corehacking?
> and darn, i don't really like running linux on the big rig.
> edit:
> hmm.... 12 cores....
> who really has a tri/quad xeon - quad core set up? lmao.


Check out Digi's guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1048365/ubuntu-setting-up-big-bigadv-p6903-for-dedicated-2600k

That's how I set it up on my 2700k, and my old 2500k.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> You can run vmware then run linux in it works same thats what im doing with my 2600k.


hmm, thats gonna be 3 virtual threads per core lol.

do you see higher temps?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you make it "see" 12 cores on the linux box?
> hmm, thats gonna be 3 virtual threads per core lol.
> do you see higher temps?


The corehack makes the folding client think there are more threads available. However, you set the client to only use as many threads as you actually have (i,e, -smp 4 for 2500K).


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> The corehack makes the folding client think there are more threads available. However, you set the client to only use as many threads as you actually have (i,e, -smp 4 for 2500K).


well yeah, so it would just take longer?

a high OC meaning 4.5 ghz+?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

You cant really stop it either needs to fold 24/7 or you wont make dead lines probly need 4.7ghz+ for a 2500k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> hmm, thats gonna be 3 virtual threads per core lol.
> do you see higher temps?


temps arent any higher alot more memory usage tho up to 3gigs iv seen it go up to.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> I've seen this with a couple WU's. I have a 7200 right now that shows no PPD or credit and it's not even listed on the bonus point calc. I'm guessing new WU's that haven't been added to the Stanford database yet?


If you're using HFM, try this method http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1662003

I did this a couple months back and 7200 shows just fine for me.


----------



## ugotd8

Gonna be switching over to virtualBox and linux for my 3930K once this 6971 drops. I'll be able to use 10 or 12 cores instead of 8.

Look at me, all folding on 20 cores and *****.... l33t ain't easy.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> *You cant really stop it either needs to fold 24/7 or you wont make dead lines probly need 4.7ghz+ for a 2500k.*
> temps arent any higher alot more memory usage tho up to 3gigs iv seen it go up to.


This. It also helps to be on native ubuntu 10.04, or 10.10 with ext3, but that's all in the guide I linked you. It's probably not worth setting up for just CC though, especially if you need to use your computer's CPU a lot. If that's the case, I would just stick with SMP.


----------



## superericla

Got folding working on my 1055t. My ppd just went up from 9-10k to 16-17k.


----------



## kyismaster

does anyone know if ivy is any good at folding? lol


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> If you're using HFM, try this method http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1662003
> I did this a couple months back and 7200 shows just fine for me.


Thanks, that did the trick. +rep


----------



## kyismaster

well then.... I turned my SMP on and only gained 1~2k boost in ppd. now i make~ 10k....


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> does anyone know if ivy is any good at folding? lol


Im pulling 28-45k depending on wu @ 4.2ghz, dont know if thats "good" though


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> does anyone know if ivy is any good at folding? lol


Yes it is!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1256378/folding-2500k-vs-3570k-results


----------



## SS_Patrick

I'm predicting a loss of epic proportions for team ocn


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> Im pulling 28-45k depending on wu @ 4.2ghz, dont know if thats "good" though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Yes it is!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1256378/folding-2500k-vs-3570k-results


well then, i might just have to swap my 2500k for a ivy.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> I'm predicting a loss of epic proportions for team ocn


Whys that?


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well then, i might just have to swap my 2500k for a ivy.


I actually upgraded from the 2500k, didn't need to, just wanted it


----------



## Arbitr

Alright, the case cover is off and running right under 70c on the cpu and gpu. I'm in this for the run! Nice to see OCN up at the top!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> I actually upgraded from the 2500k, didn't need to, just wanted it


I really don't see any/ much points from my SMP though.

:T its odd.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I really don't see any/ much points from my SMP though.
> :T its odd.


I think i was gettin around 15k with the 2500k @4.6


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> I think i was gettin around 15k with the 2500k @4.6


My GPUs get me 9,200 ppd

however with smp enabled my ppd only goes upto 10,450 ppd

OC'd at 4.350GHZ


----------



## superericla

We're now 8.65 points from first. D:


----------



## kyismaster

they are murdering us in this "growth" section....


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> I'm predicting a loss of epic proportions for team ocn


Whats with the negative vibes Patrick?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> they are murdering us in this "growth" section....


They are bringing online a ton of weaker rigs that they are cobbling up from spares, apparently... they really want this. Ive just had a look at their CC thread.


----------



## jesusboots

You are not showing bonus, its folding just fine. Configure it to show points from last frame.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Got folding working on my 1055t. My ppd just went up from 9-10k to 16-17k.


Must be 1055t night... just fixed mine as well. Was doing only 5k, now doing 22k.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I just moved another 2500k over to ocnchimp first time i was able to teamview into my friends pc to change it it only does 12-18k a day at stock. Been working on my 930 to get it up to 4ghz kinda hot tho 75-73-73-71 folding lol.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> My GPUs get me 9,200 ppd
> however with smp enabled my ppd only goes upto 10,450 ppd
> OC'd at 4.350GHZ


I'm not positive, but I've heard something about leaving a core open when you run ati cards to improve ppd.

someone else here can give better advice, as I'm still pretty new to this


----------



## kyismaster

Lol, is growth, the number of computers that are running [email protected]?

lol, if so i'll fire up a few more rigs lolz


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> If you're using HFM, try this method http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1662003
> I did this a couple months back and 7200 shows just fine for me.


Thanks, and another +rep.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol, is growth, the number of computers that are running [email protected]?
> lol, if so i'll fire up a few more rigs lolz


Yes it is. If I understand it correctly, its the number of folding computer running now, versus last year's CC.

They are bringing online rubbish PPD producing rigs, just to boost their growth and conversion rate... and its working.

If you have something to run... PLEASE run it


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Guess you're just out of luck - hopefully it'll sort itself out for the next WU though.


Alright I have been through 4 units on the gpu since this started. I have tried a pause, a reset of both programs, and a reset of the pc with no luck of the ppw displaying in hfm. Still shows fine in v7. I'm not sure if it has something to do with the 680 since it technically isn't fully supported yet.

I guess I can deal for now, but it still bothers me. Is there any way this issue could be also be making my gpu contribution null for ocnchimpin?


----------



## kyismaster

I will, RUN IT ALLL DDD

got my laptops running it, i'll get other computers running soon too.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I will, RUN IT ALLL DDD
> got my laptops running it, i'll get other computers running soon too.


Let the galaxy burn! Well, maybe not the whole galaxy...


----------



## jesusboots

Outlawed, try running you gpu at stock speed. The 8010 and 8020s repeatedly failed on my 680. Then I came across something on another forum about the 680 having a very hard time with certain specific wu's. Tried it and it fixed the failures.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Let the galaxy burn! Well, maybe not the whole galaxy...


if you could wait ti'll tomorrow i'll get ~ 4 rigs up

1x E8400
1x i5-2500k (( not mines







))
1x intel atom (( lol ))
2x other


----------



## 66racer

Hum... tried folding on a llano a8 at stock clock of 3.0ghz and it was on a few mins 100% with no progress at all. Is this cpu really that slow? WU 8042


----------



## ugotd8

Pure sex ?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> if you could wait ti'll tomorrow i'll get ~ 4 rigs up
> 1x E8400
> 1x i5-2500k (( not mines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 1x intel atom (( lol ))
> 2x other


We got 8 more days of this my friend, so there is no real rush. Excellent that you have that to use!.

BTW, that call to arms wasnt just directed at you... if was for everyone's information









So OCN, fold on it, if you have got it


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Pure sex ?


You could double that 3930k ppd using virtualbox with linux.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Outlawed, try running you gpu at stock speed. The 8010 and 8020s repeatedly failed on my 680. Then I came across something on another forum about the 680 having a very hard time with certain specific wu's. Tried it and it fixed the failures.


It's running fine in v7 and the % progress and eta in hfm are shown correctly. It's just the ppd that isn't showing up.


----------



## chmodlabs

darn we're falling behind.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> If you're using HFM, try this method http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1662003
> I did this a couple months back and 7200 shows just fine for me.


Try this out Outlawed. I think the info for the WU you're doing is just missing from the HFM file.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> You could double that 3930k ppd using virtualbox with linux.


Damn, but that is VB + linux. I assigned the VM 12 cores and did ./fah6 -verbosity 9 -smp 10


----------



## 428cobra

im using v7 where can i find how many wus i completed and points i got for them?


----------



## jesusboots

./fah6 -bigadv -smp 12
Try that.


----------



## 428cobra

come again lol


----------



## superericla

Would it help for me to run my 1055t under linux? Would it be possible to run bigadv WUs on it?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Damn, but that is VB + linux. I assigned the VM 12 cores and did ./fah6 -verbosity 9 -smp 10


Why -10?

Do -12 -bigadv


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> come again lol


Sorry, that was meant for ugotd8. Im posting from my phone and site gets post faster than I can refresh.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Why -10?
> 
> Do -12 -bigadv


Ok, I wanted to be able to at least use my computer tomorrow for work so I saved two cores for me.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> We got 8 more days of this my friend, so there is no real rush. Excellent that you have that to use!.
> BTW, that call to arms wasnt just directed at you... if was for everyone's information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So OCN, fold on it, if you have got it


wow, didn't know that's how growth worked. I thought this was just a points challenge

just fired up my i3 2100 work rig as well as the lil' lappy i3, ppd is not goin anywhere fast on those, but i guess it doesn't matter in the growth dept.


----------



## kyismaster

Tomorrow, will be my official Declaration of war.

See you 1500 boys.

Lets get every sad little netbook to big rig we can find crunching.









huehuehue, i'll see if I can get a Q9900 crunching too.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ok, I wanted to be able to at least use my computer tomorrow for work so I saved two cores for me.


Just set the virtualbox priority to low in taskmanager and you should be fine.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Tomorrow, will be my official Declaration of war.
> See you 1500 boys.
> Lets get every sad little netbook to big rig we can find crunching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huehuehue, i'll see if I can get a Q9900 crunching too.


Yay!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> wow, didn't know that's how growth worked. I thought this was just a points challenge
> just fired up my i3 2100 work rig as well as the lil' lappy i3, ppd is not goin anywhere fast on those, but i guess it doesn't matter in the growth dept.


Most excellent! Thanks









The more rigs with can get chimpin the healthier our growth & converstion will be... not to mention our points too.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Just set the virtualbox priority to low in taskmanager and you should be fine.


Thanks, that does seem to make the machine more responsive.









Got a couple hours to go on the 7162 then I should expect 90K PPD ?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Try this out Outlawed. I think the info for the WU you're doing is just missing from the HFM file.


Still no luck


----------



## 66racer

Anyone know why on a llano and the [email protected] web page client didnt show any progress? Didnt let it run more than 5-7mins because I didnt want to mess anything up.

Was thinking maybe its just that slow but not even .01% and its a quad at 3.0ghz


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone know why on a llano and the [email protected] web page client didnt show any progress? Didnt let it run more than 5-7mins because I didnt want to mess anything up.
> Was thinking maybe its just that slow but not even .01% and its a quad at 3.0ghz


Try manually setting SMP to use 4 cores.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone know why on a llano and the [email protected] web page client didnt show any progress? Didnt let it run more than 5-7mins because I didnt want to mess anything up.
> Was thinking maybe its just that slow but not even .01% and its a quad at 3.0ghz


Id give it a good 15mins and see if there is any progress.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

ಠ_ಠ

Traitor.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> ಠ_ಠ
> 
> Traitor.


What? Wait, what are you talking about?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Try manually setting SMP to use 4 cores.


It stated smp 4 though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Id give it a good 15mins and see if there is any progress.


Cool, I will try it again, guess thats what happens when I compare to my 2700k lol


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Cool, I will try it again, guess thats what happens when I compare to my 2700k lol


haha... we are all guilty of that


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> What? Wait, what are you talking about?


He's saying that I registered over at overclockers.com (in order to post my build logs there to build up views, more views help with securing sponsors). Don't worry I'm still folding for 37726 lol









FWIW I'm also on bit-tech, rog, [h], evga and a bunch of other forumswho have folding teams. But I fold for ocn.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> haha... we are all guilty of that


lol


----------



## I.M.O.G.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Yes it is. If I understand it correctly, its the number of folding computer running now, versus last year's CC.
> They are bringing online rubbish PPD producing rigs, just to boost their growth and conversion rate... and its working.
> If you have something to run... PLEASE run it


We aren't "bringing online rubbish PPD producing rigs"... We're bringing online our toasters, microwaves, and walkmans so long as we can get them to pick up an IP address.







We are bringing everything we have, from anyone who will listen.

Keep in mind as well in regards to "rubbish PPD producing rigs" (your word, not mine) outside of this challenge, OCF has 43% of the active folders compared to OCN. With less than half the amount of active folders, we produce 60% of your output... Our PPD per user is VERY strong. I don't mean any offense by this - folding is a fun competition, but we are all doing it for the science and I have nothing but respect for the way you guys fold. It's making this competition especially fun too!

Our conversion rate is high because over 64% of our team points today are from T32monkeys. Last I checked, you guys were doing well at 63% of your total, which is why your conversion score is pretty close to ours. We both are suffering because it is hard to compete in conversion against teams that only have 50-60 active members - if they recruit a little bit and get their active members to switch, they hit a home run in this category.

The main things we've done to improve growth and conversion is assist all our fellow teammates in ensuring they have switched over to T32monkeys, including our other top ranked distributed computing teams like SETI and Rosetta, and nearly all our active benching team members have assembled rigs just for the competition as well. Remember, we have a much smaller team, of less than 300 active folders, and everyone active on the forum regularly responds to the leadership well. The way points work, the ability to command an army of folders is pretty important. For a team like yours with nearly 700 active folders, reaching and commanding everyone to act can be more challenging. There is 1 other thing we've managed to do more effectively as well - but the game is afoot, so I can share that after the challenge.









Best of luck, thanks for making it a fun race, and may the best T32monkey's win!


----------



## UNOE

A few hours ago I lost a WU that was at 93%. I did a few restarts and was working on someones Hard drive that was currupted my computer locked up a for a few seconds while reading the drive then it game me a error and said I had unstable system and the WU failed I was so sad. I worked on that WU for about 12 hours.


----------



## Krusher33

When we have the motto "in pursuit of performance", we tend to get a little competitive.


----------



## Buzzin92

Just woke up to find my GPU had lost its stability last night... been running at 400MHz for god knows how long :|


----------



## superericla

Overclocked my 1055t to 4GHz, total ppd increased to around 18.5k.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> We aren't "bringing online rubbish PPD producing rigs"... We're bringing online our toasters, microwaves, and walkmans so long as we can get them to pick up an IP address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are bringing everything we have, from anyone who will listen.
> Keep in mind as well in regards to "rubbish PPD producing rigs" (your word, not mine) outside of this challenge, OCF has 43% of the active folders compared to OCN. With less than half the amount of active folders, we produce 60% of your output... Our PPD per user is VERY strong. I don't mean any offense by this - folding is a fun competition, but we are all doing it for the science and I have nothing but respect for the way you guys fold. It's making this competition especially fun too!
> Our conversion rate is high because over 64% of our team points today are from T32monkeys. Last I checked, you guys were doing well at 63% of your total, which is why your conversion score is pretty close to ours. We both are suffering because it is hard to compete in conversion against teams that only have 50-60 active members - if they recruit a little bit and get their active members to switch, they hit a home run in this category.
> The main things we've done to improve growth and conversion is assist all our fellow teammates in ensuring they have switched over to T32monkeys, including our other top ranked distributed computing teams like SETI and Rosetta, and nearly all our active benching team members have assembled rigs just for the competition as well. Remember, we have a much smaller team, of less than 300 active folders, and everyone active on the forum regularly responds to the leadership well. The way points work, the ability to command an army of folders is pretty important. For a team like yours with nearly 700 active folders, reaching and commanding everyone to act can be more challenging. There is 1 other thing we've managed to do more effectively as well - but the game is afoot, so I can share that after the challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck, thanks for making it a fun race, and may the best T32monkey's win!


umm,

I'd hate to burst your bubble but we only have :

"532" registered for this competition.

Most are first time folders lol.

especially those who are just in for the prizes


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> We aren't "bringing online rubbish PPD producing rigs"... ~ snip ~


Apologies, It was not my intention to insult your efforts but to highlight the fact that your team is throwing everything they have into the CC, regardless of the PPD output.

In fact, the point of my post, to warn OCN that your team is not going to be a walkover and we should not rely on weight of numbers to steam roll over the opposition.

T32monkeys is doing very well and rightfully so. The teams enthusiasm and resourcefulness makes T32monkeys a dangerous opponent.

Goodluck my friend, to you and T32monkeys and we'll see who is left standing after the finish


----------



## kyismaster

Should I call the darklord of Boinc over to help us?









his server farm is incredible.


----------



## I.M.O.G.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> umm,
> I'd hate to burst your bubble but we only have :
> "532" registered for this competition.
> Most are first time folders lol.
> especially those who are just in for the prizes


My numbers refer to team totals, outside of the competition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Apologies, It was not my intention to insult your efforts but to highlight the fact that your team is throwing everything they have into the CC, regardless of the PPD output.
> In fact, the point of my post, to warn OCN that your team is not going to be a walkover and we should not rely on weight of numbers to steam roll over the opposition.
> T32monkeys is doing very well and rightfully so. The teams enthusiasm and resourcefulness makes T32monkeys a dangerous opponent.
> Goodluck my friend, to you and T32monkeys and we'll see who is left standing after the finish


No offense taken! And thanks... Fold on!


----------



## djriful

Average on Windows 40k PPD right now... if I run it on VB+Linux, would this be running more than 44k ppd?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks, that does seem to make the machine more responsive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple hours to go on the 7162 then I should expect 90K PPD ?


Depends on what your ram is @. on a 6903 I typically put out around 120k ppd @ 4.9 Ghz ram @ 2260.


----------



## kyismaster

Brace yourselves.... For I have called our flagship from Boinc.

I hope he can help









I await is reply.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Average on Windows 40k PPD right now... if I run it on VB+Linux, would this be running more than 44k ppd?


My child, you will be around 120k ppd if you enable bigadv in a nix vm.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Should I call the darklord of Boinc over to help us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his server farm is incredible.


Hes on vacation till friday or sat lol and he wouldnt stop boincing anyway probly lol.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Depends on what your ram is @. on a 6903 I typically put out around 120k ppd @ 4.9 Ghz ram @ 2260.


Sweet, RAM is at 2133 CPU at 4.8Ghz so should be lower but close to yours then.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Brace yourselves.... For I have called our flagship from Boinc.
> I hope he can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I await is reply.


May the Force be with us!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Sweet, RAM is at 2133 CPU at 4.8Ghz so should be lower but close to yours then.


Awesome, if you need help let me know.


----------



## csm725

20 hours in I'm switched over. 38k PPD.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> My child, you will be around 120k ppd if you enable bigadv in a nix vm.


Ok after reading that mentioned a few times in here whats it all about, any links Im curious









Currently pushing anywhere from 44k to currently 56k with 2 WUs, one gpu and one cpu. Im on my sig rig and am a first time folder. Bad thing im only folding about 6hrs a day for this comp since I dont totally feel comfortable leaving it running while im at work.


----------



## djriful

JedixJarf,

Is this the proper guide to setup VM+Linux even I have a different CPU? http://www.overclock.net/t/1021155/ubuntu-a-linux-n00bs-guide-to-running-bigadv-and-big-bigadv-on-x6-and-2500k


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Hes on vacation till friday or sat lol and he wouldnt stop boincing anyway probly lol.


He has 3 million [email protected] point badge,

I believe its time to reunite him








And well this competition lasts till the 25'th so hopefully he gets his rump back on time


----------



## Detahmaio

SMP


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> JedixJarf,
> Is this the proper guide to setup VM+Linux even I have a different CPU? http://www.overclock.net/t/1021155/ubuntu-a-linux-n00bs-guide-to-running-bigadv-and-big-bigadv-on-x6-and-2500k


I know you didn't ask me, but I used the info I found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247236/how-to-get-the-most-ppd-with-3930k


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> JedixJarf,
> Is this the proper guide to setup VM+Linux even I have a different CPU? http://www.overclock.net/t/1021155/ubuntu-a-linux-n00bs-guide-to-running-bigadv-and-big-bigadv-on-x6-and-2500k


Ah nice. I might do a linux install on a spare HDD. I havent played with linux daily since pre windows 7.

How long does it take those bigadv files to finish? Would be on my 2012 rig below


----------



## Outlawed

Also have a custom loop in the mail. Hopefully will let me push this 3930k past 4.6ghz to give every last bit of juice we can get









Just really pissing me off that after trying EVERYTHING I all of sudden can't monitor my gpu ppd in hfm. Just makes me feel skeptical about if it is actually counting towards anything. I guess that's not nearly as bad as day one. My system crashing, stable overclock randomly not being stable anymore, and almost losing my boot drive. All in the day CC started.

Murphy's law at its best.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> He has 3 million [email protected] point badge,
> I believe its time to reunite him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And well this competition lasts till the 25'th so hopefully he gets his rump back on time


Yea i thk he uses his ps3 to fold and 2 cores of a cpu on one of his many computers lol i just saw him last sat he droped my new cooler off for my 930 and they were leaving for florida im not sure if they are staying 1 week or 2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ah nice. I might do a linux install on a spare HDD. I havent played with linux daily since pre windows 7.
> How long does it take those bigadv files to finish? Would be on my 2012 rig below


little over a day to up to 4 days depends what work units you get you would be better off running vmware and doing the corehack on linux.


----------



## Detahmaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Are you folding SMP or Unicore?


Smp


----------



## 66racer

bal3wolf

thanks I will look into that tomorrow, time to hit the sack and let the machine finish what it has going.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ah nice. I might do a linux install on a spare HDD. I havent played with linux daily since pre windows 7.
> How long does it take those bigadv files to finish? Would be on my 2012 rig below


It would probably take about 2 days of 24/7 folding to finish a bigadv on your rig. And right now im buttoning up a nix vm guide for you guys.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> It would probably take about 2 days of 24/7 folding to finish a bigadv on your rig. And right now im buttoning up a nix vm guide for you guys.


Thank you, I'll be interested.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

570 @ 845mhz i think


----------



## superericla

I wish my 6970 could pull in 19k ppd.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> It would probably take about 2 days of 24/7 folding to finish a bigadv on your rig. And right now im buttoning up a nix vm guide for you guys.


lol what about 6903 and 6904 im at 4800 and my memorys at 2133 10-11-10-30 on a 6903 takes me 3 days and 4 days on a 6904 the 6903 is avging 71k but i am using my pc at the same time and using vmware.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I wish my 6970 could pull in 19k ppd.


dw this card can pull more if i up it to 950mhz


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> dw this card can pull more if i up it to 950mhz


I'm running my 6970 and only get 9-10k ppd. They really need to optimize computing with AMD GPUs...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol what about 6903 and 6904 im at 4800 and my memorys at 2133 10-11-10-30 on a 6903 takes me 3 days and 4 days on a 6904 the 6903 is avging 71k but i am using my pc at the same time and using vmware.


He is on a 3930k, not a 2600k IIRC.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I'm running my 6970 and only get 9-10k ppd. They really need to optimize computing with AMD GPUs...


yea true if they made fah abit better for amd gpu's i could see it getting great scores


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> He is on a 3930k, not a 2600k IIRC.


Ah my bad i thought you was talking about racer didnt pay close enugh attention lol im tired been overclocking my 930 and q6600 to get most folding points and best temps. Lol its to bad i cant get 5ghz stable on my 2600k or id have even more points.


----------



## superericla

I'm currently getting 163ppd on my 1055t overclocked to 4.0GHz running project 8042. Is there a way to fix that?


----------



## ugotd8

Wow, just finished a 7162 and my 3930K machine picked up a 6904 ! Anyone done one of these on a 3930K ? We're talkin' days right ?


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> 
> 570 @ 845mhz i think


nice, most I've seen outta my 580 is 18k with a 900mhz oc, brought it back down for safe folding while afk


----------



## [March]

Just got another member folding!


----------



## xd_1771

So, how's it going everyone?



(PPD is somewhat poor because I prioritize my need to use Hexagonal [working on a major video project right now - in fact I'm surprised that despite Folding my speed hardly ever takes a hit!] over folding daytime but at night I let it all rip







)

This doesn't include the Unicore client running on my 24/7 server with the 2650e (quite slow though >_>) and another SMP client on the spare Athlon II x4 work PC in my dad's office.


----------



## cytrik

Mr March helped me get in on this, so i appreciate all of his help, and definately if you want to get help to do this prolike, just visit IRC and have march help you out, he did a great job.


----------



## caffeinescandal

So... How does one go about setting a vbox with linux? Wanna get as much PPD for my unlocked [email protected] lol.


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> Mr March helped me get in on this, so i appreciate all of his help, and definately if you want to get help to do this prolike, just visit IRC and have march help you out, he did a great job.


Thanks


----------



## nz_nails

My first ever 6903 is about to drop ~250k









Go team we are close to overtaking


----------



## Stef42

My 2500k @4,3 is not doing very well. Only 14k on project 6098. This WU takes so much time, I think I'll turn off advmethods.


----------



## superericla

I keep getting 8042 WUs that I'm getting 163 ppd on for some reason.








Anyone know a fix?


----------



## nz_nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I keep getting 8042 WUs that I'm getting 163 ppd on for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know a fix?


How long is it taking per frame (TPF), one frame is 1%. Use this calculator if you like, your monitoring program probably isn't calculating bonus points
http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz_nails*
> 
> How long is it taking per frame (TPF), one frame is 1%. Use this calculator if you like, your monitoring program probably isn't calculating bonus points
> http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


35 minutes, 27 seconds. It's calculating the bonus correctly, the WU is just running abnormally slow and I don't know why.


----------



## nz_nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> 35 minutes, 27 seconds. It's calculating the bonus correctly, the WU is just running abnormally slow and I don't know why.


What are you running? what is your hardware and [email protected] software


----------



## Hyoketsu

Alrighty, took a bit more off T32's lead. Only 4.46 to go!


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz_nails*
> 
> What are you running? what is your hardware and [email protected] software


It's an AMD Phenom II 1055t running at 4.0GHz. I'm running the [email protected] v7 client. It was working perfectly fine earlier with around 10k ppd but now it's down to 163 ppd for no apparent reason.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

So 5ghz it is.


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> So, how's it going everyone?


Its going...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Got a 6903 for a change. It shows the Q9550 PPD now but not for the 9800GTX+. Really strange...


----------



## JRWAssassin

I am in!


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Just picked up a 6904, should be done May 21, hopefully I can squeeze out 2.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Alrighty guys, more sign up! Need more growth!


----------



## Cord78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> nice, most I've seen outta my 580 is 18k with a 900mhz oc, brought it back down for safe folding while afk


That seems strange. My 580 is stock @ 797mhz and I routinely get 18-22K PPD out of it.


----------



## Code-Red

Son of a....


----------



## djriful

2.11 points to go! Getting there!


----------



## MacG32

If I could fold on my old netbook, I'd add that in as well. I even have my wife's laptop folding from Afghanistan...lol


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 2.11 points to go! Getting there!


Gaaaah, not quite. Back to -8.00 :/ For some reason, our conversion score plummeted. Still, let's keep pushing! It shouldn't be long before some reinforcements from the BOINC side come.

Also, even if our score for points can't go any higher, by widening the lead we can make other teams LOSE score!







By the looks of things, that's exactly what's happening, albeit at a rather slow rate.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Gaaaah, not quite. Back to -8.00 :/ For some reason, our conversion score plummeted.


Yeah I just saw that.


----------



## Code-Red

Can someone explain to me what Growth and Conversion are?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Can someone explain to me what Growth and Conversion are?


I second that motion, from reading earlier it seems like the growth could be easily open to some shenanigans.

Currently I run a 2500K in linux (v6) and a GTX 460 in windows (v7). Two clients.

Seems like the system could be easily worked to pad stats. I could see up to 8 clients for two pieces of hardware, 6 of them being easy to do. (Im not sure about GPUs in Linux). Since all it takes (from the way I understand it) to add to growth is have more clients folding under OCN chimpin teams could easily pad thier stats.

2500K clients:
1. V6 Windows
2. V7 Windows
3. V6 Linux
4. V7 Linux

GTX 460 Clients:
1. V6 Windows
2. V7 Windows
3. V6 Linux?
4. V7 Linux?

If it really is based off the number of clients folding for OCN chimpin Zodac should make sure that is known, I generally don't fold on my laptop as its pitifully slow but with 8 days to go I could get at least 1 unit in and help the growth number.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Can someone explain to me what Growth and Conversion are?


If I understand it right, growth is the number of folders this year, as compared with the last CC, so the more rigs or folders bought online, the better growth.

As I said in an earlier post, T32monkeys are throwing everything into this... they have by far and away the best % growth and conversion.

Conversion is the number of folders that submit points under a Chimp name. This is why zodac was so keen to have us all sign up under OCNChimpin.

There is a better explaination on page 1 of this thread.

In short... we need MOAR folders and/or rigs to come onboard if we want to win this


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Bump!!! This needs to be on front page lol. Fold anything you have! As someone mentioned earlier, the PS3 is a good folder that can earn us growth and easy points. 900PPD beats out a lot of older dual core setups. (My Pentium D 820 is only netting 500 or so PPD.)


----------



## Erick Silver

My core2duo nets me about 2-3k ppd.









Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Seems we've already lost over 560K points today because people are continuing to fold under their personal names rather then OCNChimpin!

If you're reading this, and you're one of the many that have not switched your name over yet...


----------



## Eaglake

Goddammit I'm little bit short of GTX670


----------



## yanks8981

Quick question. My average on my 2600K is ranging in the 15K range for WU 8013. Is this normal? I had some complications earlier in the week so I wasnt able to get my OC stable, so its just going at stock for now. I figured folding at stock would be better than working on stablizing something better and having it down.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo_Punk_2.0*
> 
> Seems we've already lost over 560K points today because people are continuing to fold under their personal names rather then OCNChimpin!
> If you're reading this, and you're one of the many that have not switched your name over yet...
> *SNIP*[/URL]


One of my bigadv folders was 10 hours into a 6903 before I caught it. It'll be switched when that WU finishes. Promise. I already got ~20 others running for OCNChimpin.


----------



## MacG32

Why are so many of the top 200 folders still folding for themselves? Didn't they too sign up to fold in the CC? http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=37726

Edit: Even Editors and staff aren't folding for the CC. What's up with that?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Why are so many of the top 200 folders still folding for themselves? Didn't they too sign up to fold in the CC? http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=37726
> Edit: Even Editors and staff aren't folding for the CC. What's up with that?


This is the list to look at: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=37726

The 24hr avg of the higher folders still hasn't zeroed (I'm still over 44k ppd avg right now) so you have to look at who's putting up points today. That's still a lot of PPD, but a more focused way to look at it.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Why are so many of the top 200 folders still folding for themselves? Didn't they too sign up to fold in the CC? http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=37726
> Edit: Even Editors and staff aren't folding for the CC. What's up with that?


Are they on vacations?


----------



## b3machi7ke

I didn't realize I had to change my name...been running my ps3 for folding, sorry it hasn't been counting toward the team. I will go home and change that tonight. Also, when the BOINC Pentathlon is over, I will have an additional two rigs folding away


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> It's an AMD Phenom II 1055t running at 4.0GHz. I'm running the [email protected] v7 client. It was working perfectly fine earlier with around 10k ppd but now it's down to 163 ppd for no apparent reason.


I had to start a new thread and post link here to get mine fixed. In my case there were more than 1 client going trying to process on the same cores. But you're using v7 so... I dunno.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I second that motion, from reading earlier it seems like the growth could be easily open to some shenanigans.
> Currently I run a 2500K in linux (v6) and a GTX 460 in windows (v7). Two clients.
> Seems like the system could be easily worked to pad stats. I could see up to 8 clients for two pieces of hardware, 6 of them being easy to do. (Im not sure about GPUs in Linux). Since all it takes (from the way I understand it) to add to growth is have more clients folding under OCN chimpin teams could easily pad thier stats.
> 2500K clients:
> 1. V6 Windows
> 2. V7 Windows
> 3. V6 Linux
> 4. V7 Linux
> GTX 460 Clients:
> 1. V6 Windows
> 2. V7 Windows
> 3. V6 Linux?
> 4. V7 Linux?
> If it really is based off the number of clients folding for OCN chimpin Zodac should make sure that is known, I generally don't fold on my laptop as its pitifully slow but with 8 days to go I could get at least 1 unit in and help the growth number.


Yeah I was thinking about this last night. If we got the points in a very sizable lead... we all might as well just start doing a v6 for our cores and v7 for GPU's instead of having it all in one client (as an example) and just take that little bit of hit in PPD.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Wow, just finished a 7162 and my 3930K machine picked up a 6904 ! Anyone done one of these on a 3930K ? We're talkin' days right ?


Ya about 3.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> This is the list to look at: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=37726
> The 24hr avg of the higher folders still hasn't zeroed (I'm still over 44k ppd avg right now) so you have to look at who's putting up points today. That's still a lot of PPD, but a more focused way to look at it.


Thank you. That's a lot of folks that could help win this for us. I thought all staff members take part in this. I've got everything I can give for the CC. Guess some people need reminders.


----------



## nevermiind

i7 2600k - 20654.6 PPD
gtx470 - 14220.6 PPD
9600GSO - 2305.3 PPD

Does this look about right? I feel like I'm losing points here on the 2600k. bigadv is on.


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> As someone mentioned earlier, the PS3 is a good folder that can earn us growth and easy points. 900PPD beats out a lot of older dual core setups. (My Pentium D 820 is only netting 500 or so PPD.)


Holy crap, I completely forgot that the PS3 folds! I finally have a use for it!!!

Ok, PS3 is going online non-stop for the next 8 days, combined with my rig for 16/hr day for the next 8.


----------



## Oozypunk

8150 = 7k ppd
6870 = 6k ppd
5670 = 3k ppd

Seems like something is hindering me big time right now.


----------



## djriful

I have a HD 6970 sitting in the corner and I am wondering if I could add that AMD GPU to run along with my GTX680 on X79 board...


----------



## Code-Red

So, just to be sure, all I need to enter into the PS3 is "OCNChimpin" as user name and "37726" as the team?

There is nowhere to enter a key.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> So, just to be sure, all I need to enter into the PS3 is "OCNChimpin" as user name and "37726" as the team?
> 
> There is nowhere to enter a key.


Yes, the ppd/$power isn't very good though.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nevermiind*
> 
> i7 2600k - 20654.6 PPD
> gtx470 - 14220.6 PPD
> 9600GSO - 2305.3 PPD
> Does this look about right? I feel like I'm losing points here on the 2600k. bigadv is on.


My 1055T is getting above 20k... I would think the 2600's would get more than that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oozypunk*
> 
> 8150 = 7k ppd
> 6870 = 6k ppd
> 5670 = 3k ppd
> Seems like something is hindering me big time right now.


My 6850 @1030/1250 usually nets about 8k PPD.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Yes, the ppd/$power isn't very good though.
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


It should add growth points though and it's only for 8 more days.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have a HD 6970 sitting in the corner and I am wondering if I could add that AMD GPU to run along with my GTX680 on X79 board...


Don't, it will lower your CPU PPD too much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nevermiind*
> 
> i7 2600k - 20654.6 PPD
> gtx470 - 14220.6 PPD
> 9600GSO - 2305.3 PPD
> Does this look about right? I feel like I'm losing points here on the 2600k. bigadv is on.


Are you folding the proc in nix or windows? You wont pick up a bigadv in the windows client.


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Yes, the ppd/$power isn't very good though.
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


Thank god I don't pay for electricity







. Also, I've been looking for a way to murder this PS3, I'm going to do it in for a good cause!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> *Don't, it will lower your CPU PPD too much.*
> 
> Are you folding the proc in nix or windows? You wont pick up a bigadv in the windows client.


Has it something to do with the CPU that being dragged down the more GPU I add?


----------



## Oozypunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> My 6850 @1030/1250 usually nets about 8k PPD.


Yea but it felt like my 1090t was getting better ppd back when, and now it seems like my gpus are not getting enough at all, would i be better off uninstalling the 5670? or is it good to just sit there and get some ppd.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Has it something to do with the CPU that being dragged down the more GPU I add?


Not really, it's the fact that the 6970 folding core is so unoptimized that it will chew up at least 30% of your proc just to run it.

And in other news...

dhenzjhen is switching over his 400k ppd in a couple hours to the CC.


----------



## rctrucker

Once again, another morning I wake up to 150+ posts on this thread. I start quoting people to help them or respond, only to find that someone else did it on the next page.

Today I will get my HTPC, GF's CPU/GPU, and my work computer up and running. I have been too busy to change all the info, but I will MAKE time today to get it done!


----------



## djriful

I'm thinking to bootcamp install Ubuntu x64 on my mac for folds in a couple of minute.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm thinking to bootcamp install Ubuntu x64 on my mac for folds in a couple of minute.


You can do that or just run ubuntu in a vm on it w/ vbox


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> And in other news...
> 
> dhenzjhen is switching over his 400k ppd in a couple hours to the CC.


That's awesome!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Once again, another morning I wake up to 150+ posts on this thread. I start quoting people to help them or respond, only to find that someone else did it on the next page.
> Today I will get my HTPC, GF's CPU/GPU, and my work computer up and running. I have been too busy to change all the info, but I will MAKE time today to get it done!


WHAT?!?!?!..lol Glad to see you're getting everything switched over.









Edit: Pulling 13K PPD with my laptop now, after a little OCing.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> You can do that or just run ubuntu in a vm on it w/ vbox


Well I have a purchased copy of Parallel Desktop on my Mac. Would running in a WM hinder the performance vs running directly without emulation?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Well I have a purchased copy of Parallel Desktop on my Mac. Would running in a WM hinder the performance vs running directly without emulation?


You would get better PPD in native nix with no vm. But also, the mac client is great for just SMP anyways.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Well I have a purchased copy of Parallel Desktop on my Mac. Would running in a WM hinder the performance vs running directly without emulation?


Only a little bit assuming you have 4GB or more of RAM.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> You would get better PPD in native nix with no vm. But also, the mac client is great for just SMP anyways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Only a little bit assuming you have 4GB or more of RAM.


Thanks for the great responds.


----------



## ugotd8

Thanks to everyone for the help in getting this setup properly..


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help in getting this setup properly..


Oooo a 6904, nice!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help in getting this setup properly..


That's what I'm talking about! If I could afford water cooling I'd get some PPD like that!

For now, the 120k on a 6904 will have to do.

So, just to be clear, it isn't the amount of people we have signed up, but the number of clients folding for OCNChimpin that matters? We seem to be killing the PPD, but lacking in the other two.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help in getting this setup properly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about! If I could afford water cooling I'd get some PPD like that!
> 
> For now, the 120k on a 6904 will have to do.
> 
> So, just to be clear, it isn't the amount of people we have signed up, but the number of clients folding for OCNChimpin that matters? We seem to be killing the PPD, but lacking in the other two.
Click to expand...

Well I've just been informed that using v7 counts as only 1 client. So if you have 3 slots in your v7 client, it only counts as 1.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> So, just to be sure, all I need to enter into the PS3 is "OCNChimpin" as user name and "37726" as the team?
> There is nowhere to enter a key.


Are you using the v7 client? Check the screenshots in the Chimp Challenge signup thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1249467/official-chimp-challenge-2012-signup-thread/0_40

If you're using v7, Configure>Identity tab>enter the passkey twice


----------



## N2Gaming

I finished 3 units some time while I was sleeping and the dang [email protected] clients won't start new ones


----------



## I.M.O.G.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> So, just to be clear, it isn't the amount of people we have signed up, but the number of clients folding for OCNChimpin that matters? We seem to be killing the PPD, but lacking in the other two.


I can help - the amount of people you have signed up or the number of clients folding for OCNChimpin makes no difference. Conversion is scored pretty simply though - it is the percentage of total team points produced by OCNChimpin.

For example, yesterday OCNChimpin amassed 9.554M points out of Overclock.net's 15.609M total points for the day. That is about 61% of total team points contributed under your racing name yesterday. In comparison, OCF's percentage is a little bit higher than that, so our score is a little bit better there - the teams leading in this category have well over 80% of their total team output folding under their racing name, so this is why our scores are lower than the small teams in conversion.

In practice, the scoring is done on each hourly update, comparing racing name total to team total. The highest percentage from all teams is assigned a value of 110, the lowest percentage from all teams is assigned a value of 10... The rest of the teams are assigned values within that range, according to how close they are to the best team.

The full details of the points mechanism was explained pretty well here:
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7191978&postcount=4


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> That's what I'm talking about! If I could afford water cooling I'd get some PPD like that!
> For now, the 120k on a 6904 will have to do.
> So, just to be clear, it isn't the amount of people we have signed up, but the number of clients folding for OCNChimpin that matters? We seem to be killing the PPD, but lacking in the other two.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I've just been informed that using v7 counts as only 1 client. So if you have 3 slots in your v7 client, it only counts as 1.


That's what I think too. So would it count as more growth if we used 2 different clients on 1 system?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> I can help - the amount of people you have signed up or the number of clients folding for OCNChimpin makes no difference. Conversion is scored pretty simply though - it is the percentage of total team points produced by OCNChimpin.
> For example, yesterday OCNChimpin amassed 9.554M points out of Overclock.net's 15.609M total points for the day. That is about 61% of total team points contributed under your racing name yesterday. In comparison, OCF's percentage is a little bit higher than that, so our score is a little bit better there - the teams leading in this category have well over 80% of their total team output folding under their racing name, so this is why our scores are lower than the small teams in conversion.
> In practice, the scoring is done on each hourly update, comparing racing name total to team total. The highest percentage from all teams is assigned a value of 110, the lowest percentage from all teams is assigned a value of 10... The rest of the teams are assigned values within that range, according to how close they are to the best team.
> The full details of the points mechanism was explained pretty well here:
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7191978&postcount=4


No bueno...

I didn't fold last year so I spose I'm doing all I can for growth and conversion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> I finished 3 units some time while I was sleeping and the dang [email protected] clients won't start new ones


Are these GPU or CPU clients?

There is a known issue with the latest Nvidia drivers. After finishing one work unit your GPUs will go in to sleep mode and not pick up another work unit. For some people, you can disable monitor hibernation by going to the following and changing it to "Never".

In Windows 7 you go to: Control Panel -> Hardware and Sound -> Power Options -> Edit Plan Settings (on your current power savings plan) and change Turn off the display : to NEVER.

This has fixed the issue for some, but not for all. If this doesn't work, you may have to roll back your drivers, or try the latest beta drivers.


----------



## I.M.O.G.

I guess it helps to explain growth now too.

Growth is more complicated, as it takes into consideration last year's performance in the race. This is best demonstrated with an example for a single update.

If this is the 4th score update of the competition, the growth score is calculated based off of all teams score from the 4th update LAST year. The team who beats their 4th update from last year by the biggest margin is assigned 110 points, the team who does the worst compared to last year's 4th update is assigned 10 points. The rest of the teams are assigned points within that range, according to how close they are to the best team.

To further clarify, only points compared to last year matter in growth. The number of clients, people, or slots make no difference - unless it helps improve your actual point total on each update compared to last year.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> I can help - the amount of people you have signed up or the number of clients folding for OCNChimpin makes no difference. Conversion is scored pretty simply though - it is the percentage of total team points produced by OCNChimpin.
> For example, yesterday OCNChimpin amassed 9.554M points out of Overclock.net's 15.609M total points for the day. That is about 61% of total team points contributed under your racing name yesterday. In comparison, OCF's percentage is a little bit higher than that, so our score is a little bit better there - the teams leading in this category have well over 80% of their total team output folding under their racing name, so this is why our scores are lower than the small teams in conversion.
> In practice, the scoring is done on each hourly update, comparing racing name total to team total. The highest percentage from all teams is assigned a value of 110, the lowest percentage from all teams is assigned a value of 10... The rest of the teams are assigned values within that range, according to how close they are to the best team.
> The full details of the points mechanism was explained pretty well here:
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7191978&postcount=4


Quote:


> Being realistic, OCN and EVGA are so race oriented, that it would be unlikely that any fair system would keep them out of at least a strong ranking in the Chimp Challenge.


Makes me proud to be part of OCN's team, lol


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> I guess it helps to explain growth now too.
> Growth is more complicated, as it takes into consideration last year's performance in the race. This is best demonstrated with an example for a single update.
> If this is the 4th score update of the competition, the growth score is calculated based off of all teams score from the 4th update LAST year. The team who beats their 4th update from last year by the biggest margin is assigned 110 points, the team who does the worst compared to last year's 4th update is assigned 10 points. The rest of the teams are assigned points within that range, according to how close they are to the best team.
> To further clarify, only points compared to last year matter in growth. The number of clients, people, or slots make no difference - unless it helps improve your actual point total on each update compared to last year.


By that explanation, only the last update would matter when determining the winner correct? Or are the growth winners calculated for every update, then averaged at the end of the competition?

Seems silly to even update that stat if only the last update makes a determination on points awarded.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help in getting this setup properly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about! If I could afford water cooling I'd get some PPD like that!
> 
> For now, the 120k on a 6904 will have to do.
> 
> So, just to be clear, it isn't the amount of people we have signed up, but the number of clients folding for OCNChimpin that matters? We seem to be killing the PPD, but lacking in the other two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I've just been informed that using v7 counts as only 1 client. So if you have 3 slots in your v7 client, it only counts as 1.
Click to expand...

Well isn't that "lucky" I had to ditch V7 client because it was bugging out and crashing. Hopefully the v6 clients will work now...

SMP was crashing, EUE's







time to set back to stock clocks and try again...


----------



## I.M.O.G.

Ya, you guys are doing really well, something to be proud of for sure... EVGA has regrettably been under-performing in the race, because they haven't been able to move their army. You guys have done what they have not been able to do - it is hard to move a big army, but it looks like their hearts may not be in the race this year.

The big surprise to me, is that with the points system the way it is none of the smaller teams are doing better... They would only need one "Big Gun" to step into the race who didn't last year, and they could clobber their growth numbers as well as conversion... They would still take a beating in the points category, but for a small team, taking top spots for growth and conversion isn't as hard as it is for a big team and could put them right in the runnings for the top 3.


----------



## SectorNine50

Bah. We need more people to convert to the OCNChimpin name...


----------



## I.M.O.G.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> By that explanation, only the last update would matter when determining the winner correct? Or are the growth winners calculated for every update, then averaged at the end of the competition?
> Seems silly to even update that stat if only the last update makes a determination on points awarded.


My explanation was oversimplified. In practice, the result for each update is combined with previous updates, and that result is actually what shows up in the 10-110 range in the rankings. I don't know if its an average exactly that they take from all updates, but all updates are combined in some way.


----------



## jdip

Bumpity bump


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> I guess it helps to explain growth now too.
> Growth is more complicated, as it takes into consideration last year's performance in the race. This is best demonstrated with an example for a single update.
> If this is the 4th score update of the competition, the growth score is calculated based off of all teams score from the 4th update LAST year. The team who beats their 4th update from last year by the biggest margin is assigned 110 points, the team who does the worst compared to last year's 4th update is assigned 10 points. The rest of the teams are assigned points within that range, according to how close they are to the best team.
> To further clarify, only points compared to last year matter in growth. The number of clients, people, or slots make no difference - unless it helps improve your actual point total on each update compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> By that explanation, only the last update would matter when determining the winner correct? Or are the growth winners calculated for every update, then averaged at the end of the competition?
> 
> Seems silly to even update that stat if only the last update makes a determination on points awarded.
Click to expand...

That's true, but the point of having a running total is so teams know where they stand, and how they compare to other teams.

No point only being told at the end you had 60% conversion, while everyone else had 75% - if you know now, there's time to work on it.


----------



## flipd

Quote:


> Being realistic, OCN and EVGA are so race oriented, that it would be unlikely that any fair system would keep them out of at least a strong ranking in the Chimp Challenge.


I think we're pretty conversion-oriented too. It's harder to score high on this category having more folders on the team but I think we're doing a good job with campaigning for conversion as this is believed to be our strong point in the first place. There are just a few people on the team folding on their own names with a high PPD throttling our conversion points, in my opinion at least. The more people fold on their own names, the more detrimental it is for us in the CCP race as it is hard to recover conversion-wise with a high team total.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Being realistic, OCN and EVGA are so race oriented, that it would be unlikely that any fair system would keep them out of at least a strong ranking in the Chimp Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're pretty conversion-oriented too. It's harder to score high on this category having more folders on the team but I think we're doing a good job with campaigning for conversion as this is believed to be our strong point in the first place. There are just a few people on the team folding on their own names with a high PPD throttling our conversion points, in my opinion at least. The more people fold on their own names, the more detrimental it is for us in the CCP race as it is hard to recover conversion-wise with a high team total.
Click to expand...

The two biggest producers not yet switched both haven't been online in about a month either - my PMs aren't getting anywhere in their case, and I don't think I have their email addresses.


----------



## konspiracy

thats sad......
Can anybody borrow a server from work?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Are these GPU or CPU clients?
> There is a known issue with the latest Nvidia drivers. After finishing one work unit your GPUs will go in to sleep mode and not pick up another work unit. For some people, you can disable monitor hibernation by going to the following and changing it to "Never".
> In Windows 7 you go to: Control Panel -> Hardware and Sound -> Power Options -> Edit Plan Settings (on your current power savings plan) and change Turn off the display : to NEVER.
> This has fixed the issue for some, but not for all. If this doesn't work, you may have to roll back your drivers, or try the latest beta drivers.


GPU GTX 460's x3

I am using 266.55 drivers per Zodac's recommendation and I already have my screen savor turned off and my system to never enter hibernation mode.

Thank you for the input.


----------



## flipd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The two biggest producers not yet switched both haven't been online in about a month either - my PMs aren't getting anywhere in their case, and I don't think I have their email addresses.


Easy 1M PPD that we could really use just from the top few producers today. I'm still trying to recruit some of my buddies outside of OCN, but because we're competing against Diablo 3, it's not going very well.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The two biggest producers not yet switched both haven't been online in about a month either - my PMs aren't getting anywhere in their case, and I don't think I have their email addresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy 1M PPD that we could really use just from the top few producers today. I'm still trying to recruit some of my buddies outside of OCN, but because we're competing against Diablo 3, it's not going very well.
Click to expand...

Point out how bugged D3 is, and how much more fun it'll be post-CC, when the big bugs are gone.


----------



## flipd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Point out how bugged D3 is, and how much more fun it'll be post-CC, when the big bugs are gone.


I say everyone who still has over 1k PPD and folded a WU late yesterday or today be punished with spanking by a monkey


----------



## N2Gaming

This is what the error looks like.


----------



## krista031

quick question..

have
-gainward gtx 260 GS
-phenom 940 BE

why when im using [email protected] (with hfm) i get ~7500 ppd with only my GPU, but when using FAHclient / FAHcontrol with both GPU & SMP i get barely 2500 ppd in total ?
(i tried to use just one of it, it gets only lower)

thanks

EDIT : tried also FAH gpu tracker, get also cca 7500 ppd, but i disliked it so i erased it..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Point out how bugged D3 is, and how much more fun it'll be post-CC, when the big bugs are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say everyone who still has over 1k PPD and folded a WU late yesterday or today be punished with spanking by a monkey
Click to expand...

Surely you don't want Everyone to be spanked? Oh you meant anyone not folding under OCNChimpin... (







)

Guess I need to setup this other spare machine, gonna be a pain though!

OT: Was Diablo actually buggy on release? I suppose it may have been foreseen with a monster AAA like that.


----------



## Nocturin

I wont be able to offer much besides my sig rig, but I'm going to set it up tonight to work while I goto bed.








.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> quick question..
> 
> have
> -gainward gtx 260 GS
> -phenom 940 BE
> 
> why when im using [email protected] (with hfm) i get ~7500 ppd with only my GPU, but when using FAHclient / FAHcontrol with both GPU & SMP i get barely 2500 ppd in total ?
> (i tried to use just one of it, it gets only lower)
> 
> thanks
> 
> EDIT : tried also FAH gpu tracker, get also cca 7500 ppd, but i disliked it so i erased it..


similar thing happens to me, from what i can tell FAH doesnt like AMD


----------



## $ilent

christ just had a look at the first page, looks so so complicated. GJ!


----------



## dhenzjhen

@ Jedix, here you go senior =)


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


YAY!!!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Point out how bugged D3 is, and how much more fun it'll be post-CC, when the big bugs are gone.


True story, I have tried to log on a couple times since release and I can't even get into the game.

Typical of the company who released it though.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I wont be able to offer much besides my sig rig, but I'm going to set it up tonight to work while I goto bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awesome!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> @ Jedix, here you go senior =)


Ahhh Muchos Gracias mi Amigo


----------



## PR-Imagery

Freaking craptastic. OS decides its gonna go on the fritz....
System restore says 0x08000fff... Curse you Microsoft.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> OT: Was Diablo actually buggy on release? I suppose it may have been foreseen with a monster AAA like that.


Server connection issues and something about a game breaking bug.


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> similar thing happens to me, from what i can tell FAH doesnt like AMD


tnx, glad to hear that im not the only one.. (though not so glad that it happens)
well, f*** it then, @ least i tried, and if nothing this time its not my fault why smth is sloppy..


----------



## CTRLurself

Here's the thing, FAH doesn't hate AMD/ATI - nobody is willing and able to write the software. AMD/ATI has done diddly in getting them support and has no apparent interest in doing so. NVIDIA on the other hand has an extremely well documented standard (CUDA) and were willing to give support and even help to write the FAH client for their own hardware. At least that's what I remember reading a while back and have heard before.

So don't blame FAH. Blame AMD/ATI. Their traditionally crappy driver support doesn't just apply to their own stuff.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Freaking craptastic. OS decides its gonna go on the fritz....
> System restore says 0x08000fff... Curse you Microsoft.


Fold under Linux! It is faster and easier.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Fold under Linux! It is faster and easier.


will a live distro work for that?

if it's better and I can use a live distro that might be an option for me.

turn off computer

plug in usb

start folding

turn off comuter

?????

Profit


----------



## zodac

30pts down now on OCF.


----------



## |3rutal1ty

So i just finished a big wu and it doesnt seem to wanna upload it gets to around 80% and fails

18:32:12:WU01:FS00:Upload 76.75%
18:32:19:WU01:FS00:Upload 77.64%
18:32:29:WU01:FS00:Upload 78.54%
18:32:39:WU01:FS00:Upload 79.43%
18:32:49:WU01:FS00:Upload 80.32%
18:32:59:WU01:FS00:Upload 81.21%
18:33:08:WU01:FS00:Upload 82.11%
18:33:18:WU01:FS00:Upload 83.00%
18:33:28:WU01:FS00:Upload 83.89%
18:33:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 84.34%
18:33:34:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
18:33:34:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:OK project:7647 run:55 clone:0 gen:1 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000001664f2dcd4fa7fe4d7aa2b0aa
18:33:34:WU01:FS00:Uploading 14.01MiB to 171.64.65.101
18:33:34:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.101:8080
18:33:40:WU01:FS00:Upload 4.02%

Please help!!!!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> will a live distro work for that?
> if it's better and I can use a live distro that might be an option for me.
> turn off computer
> plug in usb
> start folding
> turn off comuter
> ?????
> Profit


http://www.overclock.net/t/1186703/guide-boot-n-fold-smp-v7-bootable-folding-flash-drive-with-remote-monitoring

Make a bootable folding USB.


----------



## djriful

Finally got my VB+Nix running with higher ~134k+ PPD over Windows Client, thanks to *JedixJarf* and *ugotd8*.









http://goo.gl/zgiXn


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 30pts down now on OCF.


Bummer. This is my first event but I thought things would have been closer. Custombit always talks about folding in their magazine too. Evga I thought was a power house legion from how people kinda built them up too. Maybe all the teams except first place is having a hard time getting people to switch their names

Hope we build some momentum.....wonder if a smartphone can fold?


----------



## kyismaster

see boys?

I don't joke around.

Look at some few new babies i got online today:





So in all

1x Q9400
12 x E8400's

huehuehue

thats ~ 26 cores working hard.









+ my 2 i5 2500k's


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> see boys?
> I don't joke around.
> Look at some few new babies i got online today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in all
> 1x Q9400
> 12 x E8400's
> huehuehue
> thats ~ 26 cores working hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + my 2 i5 2500k's


WOW, 12 of those? That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Bummer. This is my first event but I thought things would have been closer. Custombit always talks about folding in their magazine too. Evga I thought was a power house legion from how people kinda built them up too. Maybe all the teams except first place is having a hard time getting people to switch their names
> Hope we build some momentum.....wonder if a smartphone can fold?


My theory is that EVGA lost their motivation after last year's CC.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Curses.. Kevdog's Law striked 3 times... once on my laptop, and twice in my desktop, one was windows auto rebooting my system for an update, and another was a BSOD


----------



## Krusher33

That's the 3rd time I'm hearing about Windows update screwing something up today.


----------



## djriful

wow T32Monkey just pulled ahead ...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That's the 3rd time I'm hearing about Windows update screwing something up today.


Here's #4:

Last night I'm on Windows 8 on my LAN Rig, it pop-ups with Metro's new notification pop-up ribbon thing accross the middle of the screen.

"You computer is about to restart in X:XX"

Give you two buttons: Restart and Close.

Now I figure when you hit close, that would delay it. A few minutes later, I'm in the middle of a massive Minecraft creation and boom, screen goes black and computer restarts itself to do updates...


----------



## Cord78

Only issue I have had to date is EVGA Precision going off to lala land and not auto adjusting the fan. Was not happy when i checked on my rig and saw the gpu fan spinning away at 45% with the temp at 85









Gonna fire up and get my wife's PC running. Hopefully I can get it to do something.. might try to do a USB linux boot on it.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> wow T32Monkey just pulled ahead ...











But... the current chart does show that the scoring system keeps it pretty competitive between big dogs and little ones. CPU has what... the 2nd or 3rd worst for total pts but is in 3rd place right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's #4:
> 
> Last night I'm on Windows 8 on my LAN Rig, it pop-ups with Metro's new notification pop-up ribbon thing accross the middle of the screen.
> 
> "You computer is about to restart in X:XX"
> 
> Give you two buttons: Restart and Close.
> 
> Now I figure when you hit close, that would delay it. A few minutes later, I'm in the middle of a massive Minecraft creation and boom, screen goes black and computer restarts itself to do updates...


Resistance is Futile.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Finally got my VB+Nix running with higher ~134k+ PPD over Windows Client, thanks to *JedixJarf* and *ugotd8*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://goo.gl/zgiXn


Awesome!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That's the 3rd time I'm hearing about Windows update screwing something up today.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's #4:
> 
> Last night I'm on Windows 8 on my LAN Rig, it pop-ups with Metro's new notification pop-up ribbon thing accross the middle of the screen.
> 
> "You computer is about to restart in X:XX"
> 
> Give you two buttons: Restart and Close.
> 
> Now I figure when you hit close, that would delay it. A few minutes later, I'm in the middle of a massive Minecraft creation and boom, screen goes black and computer restarts itself to do updates...
Click to expand...

I was going to claim number 4, and wow, Windows 8 just shutting down on you... Win 7 is slightly better with the updates at least.. it gives a prompt and option to postpone..

Not sure if my issues were from Win Update, but my pc hadn't been updated in a long time so It had a bunch to grab, and from previous experience when windows updates are needed, it can cause trouble with apps... (Just the fact that windows updates are "needed" and have downloaded have caused strange things on my regular pc)


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I am just glad everything on my end is working. Was able to get kinks out before the CC.


----------



## rctrucker

I just realized, by the time 3930k's are allowed on folding teams, everyone will have a higher OC than I do. That will make me the teams ugly duckling...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I just realized, by the time 3930k's are allowed on folding teams, everyone will have a higher OC than I do. That will make me the teams ugly duckling...


Oc more.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That's the 3rd time I'm hearing about Windows update screwing something up today.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's #4:
> 
> Last night I'm on Windows 8 on my LAN Rig, it pop-ups with Metro's new notification pop-up ribbon thing accross the middle of the screen.
> 
> "You computer is about to restart in X:XX"
> 
> Give you two buttons: Restart and Close.
> 
> Now I figure when you hit close, that would delay it. A few minutes later, I'm in the middle of a massive Minecraft creation and boom, screen goes black and computer restarts itself to do updates...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to claim number 4, and wow, Windows 8 just shutting down on you... Win 7 is slightly better with the updates at least.. it gives a prompt and option to postpone..
> 
> Not sure if my issues were from Win Update, but my pc hadn't been updated in a long time so It had a bunch to grab, and from previous experience when windows updates are needed, it can cause trouble with apps... (Just the fact that windows updates are "needed" and have downloaded have caused strange things on my regular pc)
Click to expand...

The updates themselves didn't cause problems, I have everything set to auto-start so the only thing I lost was about 15 minutes of work on my personal Minecraft server.

I need a better back-up system. Currently it's just using "save-all" followed by copy/pasting the folder myself.

The one thing I noticed was my RAMDisk is triggered to auto-save on shut-down or restart, but an 8 GB RAMDisk takes a while to save to an SSD and stupid Windows 8 "force shut-downs" so my entire RAMDisk save got screwed up. Luckily I back that up too using SyncToy to my file server.


----------



## ugotd8

Ok, now that I'm putting out some decent PPDs, I'm gonna ask the type of question my boss asks me from time to time.

Why do we suck so bad at conversion and growth and what is being done about it ?

How can I help ?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Oc more.


Step one, crank up multiplier and voltage.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



OMG TONS OF PPDsss!!!!!




Step two


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



THIS YIELDS NO PPD!




Step three


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I WILL GET YOU JEDIXJARF


----------



## 428cobra

i got 2 rigs going all i got one 2500k 4.5 only getting 10k ppd with v7 only using cpu with smp 4 other q 9550 at 4.0 and my other 6870 smp 3 and gpu 0 its getting around 12 k ppd why cant my 2500 k get above 10 k alone im confused bad


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> WOW, 12 of those? That's pretty awesome!


lets just say im lucky to have them to my dissposal

i estimated ~ 26k ppd alone in CPU according to client 7

im sure its more with bonus


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Step one, crank up multiplier and voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG TONS OF PPDsss!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Step two
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> THIS YIELDS NO PPD!
> 
> 
> 
> Step three
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL GET YOU JEDIXJARF


24/7 -> 4.8Ghz @ 1.424v Ultra High LLC go!









My temp is like 70-74'C for 12 hours already on H100 medium setting GT-AP15.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ok, now that I'm putting out some decent PPDs, I'm gonna ask the type of question my boss asks me from time to time.
> Why do we suck so bad at conversion and growth and what is being done about it ?
> How can I help ?


Get more people to fold. Thats how we up growth up. Or just pop a blue pill.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Step one, crank up multiplier and voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG TONS OF PPDsss!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Step two
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> THIS YIELDS NO PPD!
> 
> 
> 
> Step three
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL GET YOU JEDIXJARF


I melted my 8 pin cpu a couple nights ago, just suck it up.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Step one, crank up multiplier and voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG TONS OF PPDsss!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Step two
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> THIS YIELDS NO PPD!
> 
> 
> 
> Step three
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL GET YOU JEDIXJARF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 -> 4.8Ghz @ 1.424v Ultra High LLC go!
Click to expand...

Pfft...

FX-8150 -> 24/7 -> 5.0 GHz @ 1.55 V with 50% LLC for 1.51 V after VDroop = 41 C


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 24/7 -> 4.8Ghz @ 1.424v Ultra High LLC go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temp is like 70-74'C for 12 hours already on H100 medium setting GT-AP15.


Like so? lol


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Pfft...
> 
> FX-8150 -> 24/7 -> 5.0 GHz @ 1.55 V with 50% LLC for 1.51 V after VDroop = 41 C


but 3930k double performance over FX.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Pfft...
> 
> FX-8150 -> 24/7 -> 5.0 GHz @ 1.55 V with 50% LLC for 1.51 V after VDroop = 41 C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but 3930k double performance over FX.
Click to expand...

And double price


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And double price


And triple the awesomeness.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Like so? lol


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 24/7 -> 4.8Ghz @ 1.424v Ultra High LLC go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temp is like 70-74'C for 12 hours already on H100 medium setting GT-AP15.


That's not bad at all. Nice actually. Is that temp you are quoting the CPU or the cores ? Are those GTs setup for intake or exhaust ?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And double price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And triple the awesomeness.
Click to expand...

But only half the power consumption, oh wait, that's not a point in my favour


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> That's not bad at all. Nice actually. Is that temp you are quoting the CPU or the cores ? Are those GTs setup for intake or exhaust ?


Cores and Exhaust.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Cores and Exhaust.


That is awesome, you must be alot closer to the North Pole than you are the U.S.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Cores and Exhaust.


Not bad, here is a custom loop but I also have 2 7970's goin through it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Cores and Exhaust.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome, you must be alot closer to the North Pole than you are the U.S.
Click to expand...

Last I checked I think I'm closer.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> That is awesome, you must be alot closer to the North Pole than you are the U.S.


This is my mansion.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Like so? lol


Oh man, that's a nice one. Did u end up on the 125 strap and back the clock off ? Does running a CPUPLL of 1.8 help on your temps ?

Here's mine, it's so hot in my office right now... The 2600K machine is in here too. I may need to turn on the AC soon.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Oh man, that's a nice one. Did u end up on the 125 strap and back the clock off ? Does running a CPUPLL of 1.8 help on your temps ?
> Here's mine, it's so hot in my office right now... The 2600K machine is in here too. I may need to turn on the AC soon.


Ya, thats exactly what I did. When benching I run the ram a bit higher but for folding this is its sweet spot. And yeah droppin the PLL helped with temps a tad.

And yeah, I have my 2600k in my office with my 3930k as well, had to turn up the AC.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Ya, thats exactly what I did. When benching I run the ram a bit higher but for folding this is its sweet spot. And yeah droppin the PLL helped with temps a tad.
> 
> And yeah, I have my 2600k in my office with my 3930k as well, had to turn up the AC.


I might try to drop it down to 1.8 CPU PPL . I hope it will remain stable for me because I haven't try it.


----------



## Hyoketsu

According to what's being said at the T32 forums, it appears 2 massive folders from their team just joined under their CC name. One of them has *three* 4p rigs, and all of them just dropped their WUs. That's likely the cause of their surge in points.
We need moar powah! The BOINC pentathlon can't end soon enough!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I might try to drop it down to 1.8 CPU PPL . I hope it will remain stable for me because I haven't try it.


I'm debating that as well. I am also using offset mode since that's my day to day OC. It appears both of you are not.

Although, looking at this:



It appears as though I have one core temp sensor that is off by a good amount.


----------



## Wishmaker

Moar POWA!!!


----------



## jagz

Really needa go WC. Can't run both these 580's at once, haha.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I'm debating that as well. I am also using offset mode since that's my day to day OC. It appears both of you are not.
> Although, looking at this:
> 
> It appears as though I have one core temp sensor that is off by a good amount.


Yeah that is normal, the processor isn't 100% even across the heatsink. That's why lapping used to be super popular.


----------



## zodac

Top of the world!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 24/7 -> 4.8Ghz @ 1.424v Ultra High LLC go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temp is like 70-74'C for 12 hours already on H100 medium setting GT-AP15.


With my typical ambient of 27c, I can't get temps like that. 4.5ghz at 1.328 runs only a couple degrees cooler than your setup. I am also running 2 ap-15s pulling as exhaust.


----------



## kyismaster

I gave all I got.

12 x E8400's

1x Q9400's

2x 2500k's

1x T5440


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Top of the world!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I gave all I got.
> 12 x E8400's
> 1x Q9400's
> 2x 2500k's
> 1x T5440


Epic.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Top of the world!


yay!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> With my typical ambient of 27c, I can't get temps like that. 4.5ghz at 1.328 runs only a couple degrees cooler than your setup. I am also running 2 ap-15s pulling as exhaust.


Going back to your last question, the GT AP are in Push but exhaust out of the chassis. I have 1x 200mm in front and 1x 120mm in the drive bay as intake. I have a positive pressure airflow rig.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Top of the world!


Who is "awachs"?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I gave all I got.
> 12 x E8400's
> 1x Q9400's
> 2x 2500k's
> 1x T5440


T5440 as in a Sun T5440 ? Awesome! What PPDs does that do ?


----------



## kyismaster

You can still get points even if you don't finish a WU?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> T5440 as in a Sun T5440 ? Awesome! What PPDs does that do ?


I lied, its a typo, its a T2400


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> You can still get points even if you don't finish a WU?


Whatchu talkin bout'?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Whatchu talkin bout'?


It was a question xD


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I lied, its a typo, its a T2400


Lol, I got moist for a minute. I used to work for Sun. We would be talking 256 threads on that beast.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> It was a question xD


Oh, well... You only get points when you turn in a WU.


----------



## I.M.O.G.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Who is "awachs"?


http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6983556&postcount=8


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6983556&postcount=8


HOLY MACARONI!!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6983556&postcount=8


*OCN Powah Combined* > 17 Teraflops Supercomputer


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Lol, I got moist for a minute. I used to work for Sun. We would be talking 256 threads on that beast.










Indeed, My dad used to work for sun.

We used to get alot of free SAS / V-raptors HDD's , since he micro managed hardware inspection of some of their servers.

If theres so much as a slightest flaw in aesthetics, he would have to replace it.








and then on the other hand the sun CRT which used to cost like 1000..... hahaha, good days.


----------



## kyismaster

I kind of find using a datacenter kind of "cheating".

Must have been their trump card.

too bad we still haven't released even most of our capable computing power.

Most of the users who have insanely high PPD is on vacation. lol

we still make more PPD than that 17 teraflop server lol.


----------



## zodac

BTW, I found BitPusher's email address, and sent him a message. Hopefully it's an address he checks more than the OCN email address, and he switches over soon.


----------



## THC Butterz

just hooked up a gtx 460 on top of the gtx 480 i was already running, so now i have 2 gpus folding and my 1090t running bionic for the pentathalon, i seriously hope that my 600w psu doesnt explode with all that hw running, shame i dont have a bigger one right now as i have another 480 doing nothing because i cant power it


----------



## kyismaster

Lol seems like they got mad since they heard us say they had a storm of rubbish rigs, thats why they had high growth lol.








their fault for spying on us hahaha.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> just hooked up a gtx 460 on top of the gtx 480 i was already running, so now i have 2 gpus folding and my 1090t running bionic for the pentathalon, i seriously hope that my 600w psu doesnt explode with all that hw running, shame i dont have a bigger one right now as i have another 480 doing nothing because i cant power it


Overnight it to me and ill put it on my 1250w.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> just hooked up a gtx 460 on top of the gtx 480 i was already running, so now i have 2 gpus folding and my 1090t running bionic for the pentathalon, i seriously hope that my 600w psu doesnt explode with all that hw running, shame i dont have a bigger one right now as i have another 480 doing nothing because i cant power it


you should be ok.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Overnight it to me and ill put it on my 1250w.


I already asked him that xD

I don't think he's willing.

I know the feeling, I have 800w sitting idle.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> just hooked up a gtx 460 on top of the gtx 480 i was already running, so now i have 2 gpus folding and my 1090t running bionic for the pentathalon, i seriously hope that my 600w psu doesnt explode with all that hw running, shame i dont have a bigger one right now as i have another 480 doing nothing because i cant power it


Send it to me, I have a 1050 with plenty to spare.


----------



## N4villu5

I was able to switch 3 of my 4 machines over now (had my main rig switched on Tuesday). Unfortunately my 4th is non accessible right now; fortunately its a very low PPD machine.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N4villu5*
> 
> I was able to switch 3 of my 4 machines over now (had my main rig switched on Tuesday). Unfortunately my 4th is non accessible right now; fortunately its a very low PPD machine.


woohoo!








lets get our fight on.


----------



## djriful

All thanks for nix+vb, better PPD per watts.

I was folding SMP12+GPU ~44k PPD at *670 watts* on my outlet power meter... on Windows Client.

Now only SMP12 ~135k PPD at *475 watts* only. lol


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> just hooked up a gtx 460 on top of the gtx 480 i was already running, so now i have 2 gpus folding and my 1090t running bionic for the pentathalon, i seriously hope that my 600w psu doesnt explode with all that hw running, shame i dont have a bigger one right now as i have another 480 doing nothing because i cant power it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overnight it to me and ill put it on my 1250w.
Click to expand...

i was going to say something funny but cant even make it look like im selling something out of the sale threads ... lol, was going to say something along the lines of ill overnite it and give it to you for free if you pay redicously overpriced shipping...lol


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Fold under Linux! It is faster and easier.


I would if I didn't need Windows, and if I could figure out how to get my gpus to fold under Linux, never quite works the way the guides foretell.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I would if I didn't need Windows, and if I could figure out how to get my gpus to fold under Linux, never quite works the way the guides foretell.


You put linux in a VM


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> All thanks for nix+vb, better PPD per watts.
> 
> I was folding SMP12+GPU ~44k PPD at *670 watts* on my outlet power meter... on Windows Client.
> 
> Now only SMP12 ~135k PPD at *475 watts* only. lol


475 ONLY? What Voltage are you pushing thru that?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> You put linux in a VM


VMs are baws


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> 475 ONLY? What Voltage are you pushing thru that?


1.424v, I'm only running CPU without the GPU.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> 475 ONLY? What Voltage are you pushing thru that?


----------



## rctrucker

You think a 3930k would be good for a dedicated folding rig? Looking at around $800 for the absolute folding basics, and pushing 140k ppd. Or would you be better building a 4p with 1p in it and upgrading later?

(must bump thread to the max)


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> You think a 3930k would be good for a dedicated folding rig? Looking at around $800 for the absolute folding basics, and pushing 140k ppd. Or would you be better building a 4p with 1p in it and upgrading later?
> (must bump thread to the max)


No, you would be better off with a 4P dedi. Board for like $600 and some $100 procs off ebay.


----------



## omega17

I got my 3930K @ 4.5 with 1.310V, and my rig only pulls 325W from the wall; 475 seemed like a big jump.

You above; $800 for a 3930K rig? I wish I coulda built mine that cheap (after converting to GBP anyhoo







). "Basics" cost me £900.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> You think a 3930k would be good for a dedicated folding rig? Looking at around $800 for the absolute folding basics, and pushing 140k ppd. Or would you be better building a 4p with 1p in it and upgrading later?
> (must bump thread to the max)


I was thinking if I throw another $1400 with a PSU HX750 ($140), mid-range GPU ($150) on open rig. I would have around 260k PPD with my current rig. =/

2 cents.

Edited: I think Jedix just said something about 4p anyways.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> I got my 3930K @ 4.5 with 1.310V, and my rig only pulls 325W from the wall; 475 seemed like a big jump.
> You above; $800 for a 3930K rig? I wish I coulda built mine that cheap (after converting to GBP anyhoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). "Basics" cost me £900.


When 3930k is over 4.7Ghz is a big jump from there. The performance gain isn't as effective anymore. 4.6 - 4.7Ghz is the sweet spot for 3930k for performance per watts.


----------



## austinlepri

How interesting that I just received a message about this! I just downloaded [email protected] two days ago and have been running it since! Now that I know about this i changed the username and password and am totally gonna help our team!!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinlepri*
> 
> How interesting that I just received a message about this! I just downloaded [email protected] two days ago and have been running it since! Now that I know about this i changed the username and password and am totally gonna help our team!!!


Welcome to OCNChimpin!


----------



## austinlepri

Thanks! Im proud to be part of the team! Since I just built a killer PC I might as well put it to good use!


----------



## Nethermir

wow that growth thingy is really holding us back o.o


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> wow that growth thingy is really holding us back o.o


More like, T32's growth is so massive, it totally stomps everyone else's. Compared to the others, we'd be doing quite fine.
At least our conversion is getting back up We need to compensate with conversion, and pull an even bigger lead on points. Those freshly added 4p rigs at T32's side really hurt.


----------



## kyismaster

I really think their grown is contributed by the thousands of server modules from that datacenter they found. "found" => "robbed" => "ceased"


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinlepri*
> 
> How interesting that I just received a message about this! I just downloaded [email protected] two days ago and have been running it since! Now that I know about this i changed the username and password and am totally gonna help our team!!!


I love you austinlepri.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> I got my 3930K @ 4.5 with 1.310V, and my rig only pulls 325W from the wall; 475 seemed like a big jump.
> You above; $800 for a 3930K rig? I wish I coulda built mine that cheap (after converting to GBP anyhoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). "Basics" cost me £900.


I was looking at a rig with a USB flash drive, instead of a HDD/SSD, no real GPU (just a $20 for display), no CD/DVD drive, 8gb of ram, and second hand water cooling.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Mkay I just jacked a couple of 16-thread servers from work. Set both as client-type - advanced. Should I instead run 8 smp2 folders to help with conversion? Or does it work like that?


----------



## Big Shabazz

Noob question here:

Is there a way I can check to see how many points I've accumulated over the course of this challenge so far? All I can see is my PPD stat (which is 19750, is this any good?)


----------



## austinlepri

We can do it!


----------



## I.M.O.G.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I really think their grown is contributed by the thousands of server modules from that datacenter they found. "found" => "robbed" => "ceased"


We don't have a datacenter at our disposal... Someone earlier in this thread asked about "awachs", and I provided a link that explained who that folder is. That folder is not part of our team.

So no datacenter at our disposal, but we do have more than a few 4P rigs within our membership though. Like this one, rigs like this get WUs that are very valuable:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Mkay I just jacked a couple of 16-thread servers from work. Set both as client-type - advanced. Should I instead run 8 smp2 folders to help with conversion? Or does it work like that?


Whatever is worth the most points is best for conversion - the number of clients/users/threads doesn't matter, just maximizing your race teams output compared to the total team output.


----------



## omega17

That'd do it. Although this is what I paid back in January for my 'basics'

Intel Core i7 3930K Enthusiast 1 £379.37
Asus Rampage IV Formula 1 £249.79
Corsair H80 Hydro Series 1 £62.80
16GB (4x4GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance 1 £107.16

Net Total £799.12
Carriage £0.00
Total £958.94

Indeed









Also, moar folders!







Moar laptops and servers! Moar EVERYTHING! Quick question; did Deeeebs switch to Chimpin?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Mkay I just jacked a couple of 16-thread servers from work. Set both as client-type - advanced. Should I instead run 8 smp2 folders to help with conversion? Or does it work like that?


No the conversion doesn't work like that. The conversion takes the number of people folding for OCN under their own names and compares it to the ppd of the username ocn chimpin.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinlepri*
> 
> 
> We can do it!


Should try running with Linux64_FAH, I have both PC and Mac on nix+vm with the help from JedixJarf and ugotd8. My mac gave double PPD while my PC gave like triple PPD.

http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-virtualbox.php


----------



## omega17

Kevdog tried to get me earlier too!









Code:



Code:


17:30:46:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 540000 out of 1500000 steps  (36%)
17:35:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 555000 out of 1500000 steps  (37%)
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
17:41:20:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:Starting
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: \"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe\" \"C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe\" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 3128 -checkpoint 3 -np 12
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5564
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:Core PID:880
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:[email protected] Gromacs GB Core
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Preparing to commence simulation
17:41:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
17:41:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
17:41:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
17:41:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Previous termination of core was improper.
17:41:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
17:41:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 2079247 -> 5386224 (decompressed 259.0 percent)
17:41:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=2079247 data_size=5386224, decompressed_data_size=5386224 diff=0
17:41:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
17:41:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
17:41:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Project: 7809 (Run 6, Clone 90, Gen 46)
17:41:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
17:41:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
17:41:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
17:41:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 12 to 12 
17:41:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
17:41:52:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.log
17:41:52:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
17:41:52:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
17:41:52:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
17:41:52:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 552420 out of 1500000 steps  (36%)
17:42:24:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 555000 out of 1500000 steps  (37%)
17:46:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 570000 out of 1500000 steps  (38%)
17:51:56:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 585000 out of 1500000 steps  (39%)

You don't get me that easily


----------



## JedixJarf

MOAR VOLTZ!


----------



## djriful

I think folding is the best tool to test overclocked system stability.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Also, moar folders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moar laptops and servers! Moar EVERYTHING! Quick question; did Deeeebs switch to Chimpin?


Yeah where's Deeeeeeebs? We need Godzilla and Kingkong now!!!

I already fired all my machines and thanks to Jedix for reminding me to switch









EDIT: I'm going to drop 500k 8pm tomorrow


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Yeah where's Deeeeeeebs? We need Godzilla and Kingkong now!!!
> I already fired all my machines and thanks to Jedix for reminding me to switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm going to drop 500k 8pm tomorrow


Pretty sure deebs is already switched over.


----------



## omega17

Good









Also, moar volts did it! It survived weeks of *almost* 24/7, and it's very first bigadv (







) just hours before that blip though. Damn you kevdog


----------



## UNOE

I got two 7000 WU in a row on my wife computer they both have said unknow points and 0 PPD what is this about ?

Also did OCN font change or or did I change some setting I can't fine ?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Alrighty, we started creeping back up. Go, chimps!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I got two 7000 WU in a row on my wife computer they both have said unknow points and 0 PPD what is this about ?
> Also did OCN font change or or did I change some setting I can't fine ?


Exact same issue that i started randomly having with my 680 and its been that way through 6 WUs or so. I'm on a 8010 now and I know I saw a 8008 at one point. Can't say if they were all the same ones or not. Made a post about it back in the main trhead for [email protected] but glad to hear im not the only one.


----------



## Maurauder

Major setback costing me about 40 hours....internet just decides to crap out on me for the first time in like a year and a half (how convenient.) Leaving my clients dead in the water at about 1am wed morning. Got some serious catching up to do now...wish me luck


----------



## kyismaster

Lol









I took 12 (( my E8400's )) Computers from my University and loaded them with [email protected] and put it to 78% cpu (( so they will never notice )) greatest hit and run ever.

Not to mention the E8400 I already owned.










I'll try to see if theres any more I can hit and run.









its great to see others with some snagged gear









we need a few more servers on our side.

note: I didn't steal them.... LOL

its still where its at.

just running discretely









except for that Q9400, thats our media server, which broadcasts images and stuff.... So I put that to work at 100%, no one will ever notice lol.

only one person touches it per day


----------



## bavarianblessed

Man this 7011 WU is awesome! Folding in Windows it's estimating 37k and I'm down to 4.5GHz.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Man this 7011 WU is awesome! Folding in Windows it's estimating 37k and I'm down to 4.5GHz.


Wow thats a sweet WU.


----------



## MetalMax707

Yes with my 2500k @ 4.8 GHz these 7001,7011,7023 WUs that i ahve been getting are netting me 50-52k PPD according to the V7 client.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalMax707*
> 
> Yes with my 2500k @ 4.8 GHz these 7001,7011,7023 WUs that i ahve been getting are netting me 50-52k PPD according to the V7 client.


How common are the WUs?


----------



## MetalMax707

i don't know exactly but i have been getting them constantly the past 2 days.
EDIT: the whole 70XX series of WUs net me 50k PPD with a 1 min:30 sec TPF. Currently got a 7008.


----------



## Ceadderman

Who tha hell are T32 Monkies? You see their growth index? ***? Do they run 10 Folders 356 days of the year or something? That's freakin nuts. The Dark lord Z is gonna have my head for this.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

is a ppd of 25000 good? or ok ? for 1 pc


----------



## UNOE

Anyone know why these 7000 WU have unknown score ?


----------



## djriful




----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*


What's the celebration for? We were 25 ccps away from first a few hours ago now we are 40


----------



## superericla

Now just if points were the only thing that mattered here.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the celebration for? We were 25 points away from first a few hours ago now we are 40
Click to expand...

You know what we need to do then... go find more people to join up.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Now just if points were the only thing that mattered here.


Yep, too bad the only thing that really matters here is science


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Yep, too bad the only thing that really matters here is science


I mean duh, that's a given









But isn't this thread in specific to being all about ocn winning cc?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> see boys?
> I don't joke around.
> Look at some few new babies i got online today:
> 
> 
> So in all
> 1x Q9400
> 12 x E8400's
> huehuehue
> thats ~ 26 cores working hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + my 2 i5 2500k's


gez hardcore!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Pfft...
> 
> FX-8150 -> 24/7 -> 5.0 GHz @ 1.55 V with 50% LLC for 1.51 V after VDroop = 41 C


What are your PPD with it there? Wonder how it does at this kind of work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But only half the power consumption, oh wait, that's not a point in my favour


LOL good sport







Current FX pricing is super nice, more like 1/3 the cost of the 3930k but man I wish I could play with one of those!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Yep, too bad the only thing that really matters here is science


Yeah true, I wonder if they notice the jump though, I know a lot of you guys do this often, but it got me folding for the first time and many others, lol "WOW we got a spike in PPD!! The Chimp Challenge must have started!!!!"


----------



## Faster_is_better

Its to cold in here, seriously I might have to get a sweater. Overkill A/C....

Time to add more GPU's, try to balance it out! lol

Anyone have a guide to setup a linux machine for folding? (It has to basically go through full linux OS install, through the folding setup process to be any good to me). I have a parts pc that needs ram and a HDD/OS then it could fold...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah true, I wonder if they notice the jump though, I know a lot of you guys do this often, but it got me folding for the first time and many others, lol "WOW we got a spike in PPD!! The Chimp Challenge must have started!!!!"


And the plan is to keep you guys folding so OCN goes up in the ranks 

In other news...

soon.


----------



## kyismaster

holy cow, that Awach guy is scary o___O


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> And the plan is to keep you guys folding so OCN goes up in the ranks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news...
> 
> soon.


I will deffinetly keep doing this after. Currently only 6hrs a night but maybe eventually build a purpose folder, think its kinda fun seeing a computers horsepower put to use other than just for gaming which is really all I normally do and browse the web.

What clock is the 2600k at? I assume thats linux? Most mine gets on cpu alone is 40k or so at 4.8ghz in windows


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> holy cow, that Awach guy is scary o___O


Awach is a 17 Teraflop super computer.


----------



## djriful

I'm going to ask here since another user is having the same issue.

The [email protected] v7 isn't reporting correctly to the HFM.NET v0.9.0, any idea why?

Live stats: http://goo.gl/Rt9aE

GPU is running but it just 0 PPD.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I will deffinetly keep doing this after. Currently only 6hrs a night but maybe eventually build a purpose folder, think its kinda fun seeing a computers horsepower put to use other than just for gaming which is really all I normally do and browse the web.
> What clock is the 2600k at? I assume thats linux? Most mine gets on cpu alone is 40k or so at 4.8ghz in windows


Its turned down for a bit during the summer @ 4.8 or 4.9 right now. And yeah, it is a dedicated box just running nix. But yeah, you should def make it a 24/7 thing  We have monthly team competitions where we fight to the death to prove who has the best PPD.


----------



## UNOE

Yep 0 PPD here . It's typical my questions get skipped over for some funny or off topic comments.


----------



## harlen

Alrighty time to try getting a few more ppd. A few have mentioned VB+linux. I have ubuntu sitting on a VB machine. I'm using an i7 2600k and a gtx680. Can someone point me to a decent installation instruction? I do all my development in unix so am well familiar with the environment. Just looking to save time


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yep 0 PPD here . It's typical my questions get skipped over for some funny or off topic comments.


Sorry what was the question? Your 2700k if you can fold it 24/7 should be getting around 75-80k in a nix VM.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm going to ask here since another user is having the same issue.
> The [email protected] v7 isn't reporting correctly to the HFM.NET v0.9.0, any idea why?
> Live stats: http://goo.gl/Rt9aE
> GPU is running but it just 0 PPD.


It just looks like HFM.net does not recognize the core/WU.

In FAH click Tools> Download Projects from Stanford.


----------



## Outlawed

Got a while... but still look at those points











The 680 is holding me over in the meantime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> It just looks like HFM.net does not recognize the core/WU.
> 
> In FAH click Tools> Download Projects from Stanford.


As you can see in the pic mine started doing the same thing. Just out of nowhere and I have talked to a few others with the same issue. I have tried everything I can think of to fix it including what you suggested with no luck.


----------



## JedixJarf

Did you recently stop/start the client? HFM by default needs the client to run 3 frames before it reports the PPD on it.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> Alrighty time to try getting a few more ppd. A few have mentioned VB+linux. I have ubuntu sitting on a VB machine. I'm using an i7 2600k and a gtx680. Can someone point me to a decent installation instruction? I do all my development in unix so am well familiar with the environment. Just looking to save time


Check your PM in a couple minutes...


----------



## zodac

I already PM'd him.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Did you recently stop/start the client? HFM by default needs the client to run 3 frames before it reports the PPD on it.


Check my post back in the main [email protected] thread. I have literally tried everything and 7 WUs later, no change. I even uninstalled hfm and re-installed with no luck.

After seeing other people are having the same issue I am guessing it isn't something on my end, or at least something I can't fix.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I already PM'd him.


Cool, thx.


----------



## UNOE

I'm using GPU tracker with a 2500K. I have had only 7000 WU. and they all say 0 PPD under GPU tracker. And unknown points. I just want to know if I need to change something or let it keep going like that. If its normal I'll minimize leave it on, and for get about it. But I just want to know if I did anything wrong.

My 2700K has been pulling in 32,000 PPD. 75k would be nice though. Can a VM really double the PPD.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Did you recently stop/start the client? HFM by default needs the client to run 3 frames before it reports the PPD on it.




Done exactly the same thing.

v7 is still in beta right? Could be a bug reporting to HFM.NET


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Done exactly the same thing.


I wonder if its a 680 thing and has to do with the 680 work around? Although I have never seen this up until CC.


----------



## Ganf

My new 7970 didn't turn out to be up to the task of folding. Was noticing problems and after some stress testing I managed to get it to produce some beautiful aromas. It's being RMA'd and it looks like I'll be folding on my 6870 for the remaining time of the CC.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Did you recently stop/start the client? HFM by default needs the client to run 3 frames before it reports the PPD on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Check my post back in the main [email protected] thread. I have literally tried everything and 7 WUs later, no change. I even uninstalled hfm and re-installed with no luck.
> 
> After seeing other people are having the same issue I am guessing it isn't something on my end, or at least something I can fix.
Click to expand...

Tried this?

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1662003


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Tried this?
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1662003


Yup, I saw he mentioned that to someone else and that's what I was replying about







no luck


----------



## zodac

PM on the way then.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Tried this?
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1662003


P8010 project is missing. This is what my GTX680 is working on...


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> P8010 project is missing. This is what my GTX680 is working on...


Yea, good call on the fix


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Tried this?
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1662003
> 
> 
> 
> P8010 project is missing. This is what my GTX680 is working on...
Click to expand...

Edit> Preferences> Web Settings.

Change:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

To:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummaryC.html


----------



## JedixJarf

Z is so cute when she actually helps people.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Edit> Preferences> Web Settings.
> 
> Change:
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html
> 
> To:
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummaryC.html


The new list is still missing P8010...

I got it fixed myself...











See attachment.

ProjectInfo.zip 20k .zip file


----------



## zodac

*Two new prizes!*

• Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter & Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter (Steam) - donated by G3RG

• Portal (Steam) - donated by G3RG


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> *Two new prizes!*
> 
> • Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter & Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter (Steam) - donated by G3RG
> 
> • Portal (Steam) - donated by G3RG


I also PM'd you this morning wanting to donate more stuff.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Z is so cute when she actually helps people.


It only happens once a year. It's rarer than Christmas, which is a whole month thing.

These 10 days are the only time I will help you. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> *Two new prizes!*
> 
> • Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter & Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter (Steam) - donated by G3RG
> 
> • Portal (Steam) - donated by G3RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also PM'd you this morning wanting to donate more stuff.
Click to expand...

I've had about 400 PM conversations today - looks like I might have missed the end of a page or something. :/


----------



## Citra

New sig.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The new list is still missing P8010...
> I got it fixed myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See attachment.
> 
> ProjectInfo.zip 20k .zip file


In addition is was an easy fix:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject.overusingIPswillbebanned?p=8010



to


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Z is so cute when she actually helps people.


So true.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> New sig.


Can't see it, your sig if full of junk like tswift crap.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Can't see it, your sig if full of junk like tswift crap.


Apparently your monitor is too small, or you do not have full page width set.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Apparently your monitor is too small, or you do not have full page width set.


 24" @ 1080p

this is what I see.


----------



## zodac

*And some more prizes that I forgot about. *

• 3x $20 PayPal - donated by *JedixJarf*

:wheee:


----------



## Disturbed117

Yay! more prizes that i wont Win!


----------



## Faster_is_better

I'm going to test run SMP in a VM, but I want to limit it to 2 cores, and using the v6 client. Do I just add -smp 2 to the end of the shortcut?

Edit: Nvm not gonna work


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Can't see it, your sig if full of junk like tswift crap.


You better apologize for that!


----------



## jcharlesr75

Just added my GPU...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> You better apologize for that!


sure once you remove the Tswift/AMD links i will.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> sure once you remove the Tswift/AMD links i will.


You should delete your own post for trolling!


----------



## Ganf

Not a bad bonus for a simple work unit. Perhaps one of you folding experts would like to enlighten us lowbrows folding on our windows platforms on how to pull these consistently? Assuming it's not a one-off thing and I just got extremely lucky.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> 24" @ 1080p
> 
> this is what I see.




What I see. Is your browser maxed? Or is full width page not set? Also, spiffy buttons.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> sure once you remove the Tswift/AMD links i will.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> You should delete your own post for trolling!


This


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> sure once you remove the Tswift/AMD links i will.


Now, there is nothing wrong with AMD


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Yay! more prizes that i wont Win!


LOL this! xD Im in the same boat bud... same boat.



I believe sir, your sig exceeds 8 lines. thats why its cutting out.


----------



## zodac

Not cutting out for me. But I have the forum set to "wide view".


----------



## Citra

Guys, it's a new huddler feature.


----------



## kyismaster

whats a huddler.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> whats a huddler.


Forum software.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Not cutting out for me. But I have the forum set to "wide view".


Who dosen't have it set to wide view. Fools that's who. Fools like JedixJarf.


----------



## djriful




----------



## zodac

I had so much fun with that add-on when i first found it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*


what in the world?


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Here's the thing, FAH doesn't hate AMD/ATI - nobody is willing and able to write the software. AMD/ATI has done diddly in getting them support and has no apparent interest in doing so. NVIDIA on the other hand has an extremely well documented standard (CUDA) and were willing to give support and even help to write the FAH client for their own hardware. At least that's what I remember reading a while back and have heard before.
> So don't blame FAH. Blame AMD/ATI. Their traditionally crappy driver support doesn't just apply to their own stuff.


i have nvidia.. oO
amd is only cpu..

so i'll blame FAH..


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> what in the world?


The world is full of mysteries for you.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad bonus for a simple work unit. Perhaps one of you folding experts would like to enlighten us lowbrows folding on our windows platforms on how to pull these consistently? Assuming it's not a one-off thing and I just got extremely lucky.


That's cool I have two of these done but I can't see my PPD.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> That's cool I have two of these done but I can't see my PPD.


Did you get the fix from Zodac?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway/1620#post_17264983

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummaryC.html


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ok I ended up resurrecting the 8800 Ultra, and also SMP on that machine, an older AMD dual core. 8800 is putting out ~5.5k, SMP will probably be around 3k or so. Hopefully the GPU lives through this haha.

Also going to set up SMP on this machine also (work rig), hopefully it doesn't BSOD, it has before so maybe I'll try 3 cores.

So that will be 3 rigs more or less full speed, gpu + smp.

IF I can figure out a way to install linux on the spare pc... might toss it up


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ok I ended up resurrecting the 8800 Ultra, and also SMP on that machine, an older AMD dual core. 8800 is putting out ~5.5k, SMP will probably be around 3k or so. Hopefully the GPU lives through this haha.
> 
> Also going to set up SMP on this machine also (work rig), hopefully it doesn't BSOD, it has before so maybe I'll try 3 cores.
> 
> So that will be 3 rigs more or less full speed, gpu + smp.
> 
> IF I can figure out a way to install linux on the spare pc... might toss it up


Nice.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> holy cow, that Awach guy is scary o___O
> 
> 
> 
> Awach is a 17 Teraflop super computer.
Click to expand...

Somehow competing against a 17TF Super Computer just doesn't seem right. Shouldn't be allowed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Not cutting out for me. But I have the forum set to "wide view".
> 
> 
> 
> Who dosen't have it set to wide view. Fools that's who. Fools like JedixJarf.
Click to expand...

Walkin the razor's edge with this one. Are you sure that's your final answer?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*


3D monitor screen cap using webbie or cell cam.









~Ceadder


----------



## kyismaster

awesome! we are catching up in conversion!


----------



## ThePhlood

How do we know if they received our email showing our participation?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Somehow competing against a 17TF Super Computer just doesn't seem right. Shouldn't be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walkin the razor's edge with this one. Are you sure that's your final answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D monitor screen cap using webbie or cell cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Nope... it's the firefox.


Spoiler: Warning: Off Topic!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> awesome! we are catching up in conversion!


Growth is where we're losing out though. :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> How do we know if they received our email showing our participation?


We started to go through them slowly today - I'll be going at it fully over the weekend though.

You'll get an email - either approving you, or telling you why it was denied.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Growth is where we're losing out though. :/
> 
> We started to go through them slowly today - I'll be going at it fully over the weekend though.
> 
> You'll get an email - either approving you, or telling you why it was denied.


Someone got denied!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Someone got denied!


Lol, I got denied for starting too soon.










I sent 2 more of WU's during CC

and:

"2) Growth - The % growth for each team compared to last year's CC."

thats not really fair xD

that means if we lose on purpose this year, next year we could win both Points + Growth easily. lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Growth is where we're losing out though. :/
> 
> We started to go through them slowly today - I'll be going at it fully over the weekend though.
> 
> You'll get an email - either approving you, or telling you why it was denied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone got denied!
Click to expand...

I always get this one...

Status: Denied.

Reason: Ceadderman










~Ceadder


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> "2) Growth - The % growth for each team compared to last year's CC."
> 
> thats not really fair xD
> 
> that means if we lose on purpose this year, next year we could win both Points + Growth easily. lol


Except we're not gonna do that.

Besides, seeing how discussions went this year, it's not definite this will be the format next year.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Except we're not gonna do that.
> 
> Besides, seeing how discussions went this year, it's not definite this will be the format next year.










okay. cool.

hopefully its more defined next year lol.


----------



## slan086

It's coming....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

New member. :wheee:


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slan086*
> 
> 
> It's coming....


*___* bigadv?


----------



## iCrap

Just joined this on my sigrig. Would it be worth sticking in my old 8400GS PCI card? How many PPD will it get?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Did you get the fix from Zodac?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway/1620#post_17264983
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummaryC.html


Both list are missing 7200 is that my problem ?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

~1800 - 2200 is my est.


----------



## slan086

Yea, bigadv


----------



## kyismaster

yay more re-enforcements

welcome to the team guys, we appreciate it.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Both list are missing 7200 is that my problem ?


Replace the file here with the one I provided: C:\Users\*USERNAME*\AppData\Roaming\HFM

Make sure you save your config when you exit your HFM.NET and open and load the config back.

Below attachment should contain all the fix for P8010 and P7200.

ProjectInfo.zip 8k .zip file


----------



## superericla

I just added another 6970 to the mix. 10k more ppd folding for OCN!


----------



## H-man

Damn you guys.
I'm digging up a floppy drive so that I can flash a 775 board to support a Pentium D 945 so that I can fold SMP.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Replace the file here with the one I provided: C:\Users\*USERNAME*\AppData\Roaming\HFM
> Make sure you save your config when you exit your HFM.NET and open and load the config back.
> Below attachment should contain all the fix for P8010 and P7200.
> 
> ProjectInfo.zip 8k .zip file


I'm not using HFM


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I just added another 6970 to the mix. 10k more ppd folding for OCN!


Probably tomorrow, I'll power up my AMD rig and add in my second HD 6970 into it and then swap my Mac to run in Win64 Bootcamp mode to run with GPU as well.

I am hoping to see 200 PPD by then.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

just got home from work to find my room just bakin away, still goin strong at 60k.

keep up the good teamwork everyone, love the help thats bein passed around to the those that are in need, and gettin rigs stable for realsies


----------



## HOTDOGS

I will attempt to participate if my camping schedule allows it.


----------



## zodac

We're on an upward curve guys - over the last 3 updates, we've gone from 45pts behind to 30pts behind.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> We're on an upward curve guys - over the last 3 updates, we've gone from 45pts behind to 30pts behind.


:wheee:


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> see boys?
> I don't joke around.
> Look at some few new babies i got online today:
> [So in all
> 1x Q9400
> 12 x E8400's
> huehuehue
> thats ~ 26 cores working hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + my 2 i5 2500k's


Outstanding kyismaster!










That is just awesome & thank you!


----------



## MacG32

Time for mass PMs from the staff to get more folks to convert from their names to OCNChimpin, so our conversion and growth both rise.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Outstanding kyismaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just awesome & thank you!










my pleasure.

it was fun finding them.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Just added in my rig, sorry I'm late...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> Just added in my rig, sorry I'm late...


Better than never.


----------



## Detahmaio

Should I fold with my 2500k @ 4.3 alone or my 6950 @ 890 alone or will it be good together currently I'm getting 17k PPD with both active =\

Edit: How would I know if I'm folding for ocnchimp correctly? any indication of some sort.


----------



## I7guy

Is it gpus or CPUs that help the most with folding??


----------



## kyismaster

Nvidia gpu's and multi core cpu's


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> Should I fold with my 2500k @ 4.3 alone or my 6950 @ 890 alone or will it be good together currently I'm getting 17k PPD with both active =\
> Edit: How would I know if I'm folding for ocnchimp correctly? any indication of some sort.


As long your info is the exact same as shown here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway#post_17094293


----------



## I7guy

So a 470 and an overclocked 3820 would do well at folding?


----------



## kyismaster

well i'll be damned.

We are catching up nicely.








lets keep this steady pace.

and no playing games. lol.

every second counts.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> So a 470 and an overclocked 3820 would do well at folding?


yep









we want all the working computers you can fire up.


----------



## tsm106

Good luck guys. My system is in pieces right now due to a crap x79 ud3 and waiting on other parts.


----------



## I7guy

I've got an 1100t with a nvidia 240 in the back room for server duty, maybe I'll kick it up for folding along with my main rig
.. The phenom 960 and radon 4k box prolly isn't worth the time lol

Why nvidia gpus for foldin over ATI?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Good luck guys. My system is in pieces right now due to a crap x79 ud3 and waiting on other parts.


thanks, if you can keep anything / any rig in the game, than every ounce you can muster counts









hope your speedy recovery.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> I've got an 1100t with a nvidia 240 in the back room for server duty, maybe I'll kick it up for folding along with my main rig
> .. The phenom 960 and radon 4k box prolly isn't worth the time lol
> Why nvidia gpus for foldin over ATI?


[email protected] supports coding for nvidia cards. thats all.

You can still run ATI cards, you just don't get as good of a point ratio.

But as of right now,

if you can run both, run it all, we need everything you got.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> I've got an 1100t with a nvidia 240 in the back room for server duty, maybe I'll kick it up for folding along with my main rig
> .. The phenom 960 and radon 4k box prolly isn't worth the time lol
> Why nvidia gpus for foldin over ATI?


Different applications of compute work better on one vs the other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thanks, if you can keep anything / any rig in the game, than every ounce you can muster counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope your speedy recovery.


Hmm, maybe I can commandeer my sons 6950 cfx with high clocked 2600k. lol.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Different applications of compute work better on one vs the other.
> Hmm, maybe I can commandeer my sons 6950 cfx with high clocked 2600k. lol.


yes! do it!









i would love you


----------



## I7guy

Will folding run CPU and gpu at 100% ?? My gpu gets hot and loud lol


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Alrighty let's close in T32! I plan on adding more tomorrow.


----------



## Diber

I'll try to get my Ubuntu 10.10 box up again... It was running, and now it can't connect to get some package or another. Quite frustrating ): On the up-side. I did find out that with my sig-rig, if I fold with the CPU and both GPUs, it gives 22k PPD, and if I do SMP only with all 8 cores, I get about 31k PPD, so that's what I'm doing ATM, until I can get this 2600k build up. Keep up the hard work folks!


----------



## Code-Red

Definitely going back to nvidia on the next build. AMD systems SUCK for Folding.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^Did you set up your GPU properly?

i.e. "client-type;advanced"?

I think the problem isn't the GPU it's v7. But that's just my guesstimation as to the issue here.

Dropped a 6870 into the mix. Woulda liked to have xFire setup but with the cooler off one and short a cable...

We'll see if my SMP takes a hit. It went down a bit but I'll know more later.









~Ceadder


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> yes! do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would love you


Oh, well then ok! Just installed it. Will have to come back in a couple hours for a screen to signup.


----------



## djriful

Right now I'm running with client-type: bigbeta. Now my GTX680 alone is hitting close to 17k PPD and I really do think is just a placebo effect.


----------



## Nocturin

Well I'm up and running. My computer's never worked this hard!

The programs estimating 32k ppd so far







. I dont know if that's good or not, but it will be a contribution







.

Watching my temps climb, gpu @ 80ish, cpu @ 60-65ish. Finally get to break it in







.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Add my girls comp(my old Q9450 3.4Ghz/GTS 250) that is folding GPU and CPU SMP.....


----------



## 428cobra

i dont know what happened but last 3 wus ive done being getting ppd like this


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Im barely cracking 11k ppd with my sig rig. Somethings not right here


----------



## bmgjet

PSU is defiantly on the way out now, Makes a rattling sound when power draw is over 500W at the wall. Guess a 620W doesn't like having 650W pulled from it for 3 days straight.
Well ill keep folding till it dies then throw my old 550W in it and only SMP fold until I can get a 700+W.

Will try get some mates in on it as well. If we can push every other teams points right down and get the growth up a bit we stand a chance of winning it.


----------



## djriful

We are getting there! Keep pushing! Get more people lol


----------



## I7guy

My gpu gets loud and hot, no way I can sleep with that gpu fan screaming.. Anyway to keep the gpu from 100% load ??
The CPU has a corsair h100 so it's not to bad


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> My gpu gets loud and hot, no way I can sleep with that gpu fan screaming.. Anyway to keep the gpu from 100% load ??
> The CPU has a corsair h100 so it's not to bad


Try to use "gpu-usage" set "0-100" value % in. I don't think it works.


----------



## I7guy

I'd like to let it fold while I sleep and work, but my gtx 470 gets stupid loud once it touches. 70c


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> I'd like to let it fold while I sleep and work, but my gtx 470 gets stupid loud once it touches. 70c


You can lower the fan speed and let it get hotter and quieter than that, you've got at least 15C you can increase temps to.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Im barely cracking 11k ppd with my sig rig. Somethings not right here


If you can fold 24/7 then it is time to install vmware player and ubuntu 10.10 x64 so you can fold bigadv and multiply that ppd x5.


----------



## I7guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> I'd like to let it fold while I sleep and work, but my gtx 470 gets stupid loud once it touches. 70c
> 
> 
> 
> You can lower the fan speed and let it get hotter and quieter than that, you've got at least 15C you can increase temps to.
Click to expand...

The fan kicks up at 70 the card settles in about 77-80c under load, I don't think any hotter would be a good idea


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> The fan kicks up at 70 the card settles in about 77-80c under load, I don't think any hotter would be a good idea


The hotter the better. Remember, if your not first your last.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> If you can fold 24/7 then it is time to install vmware player and ubuntu 10.10 x64 so you can fold bigadv and multiply that ppd x5.


your i5 will be pumping out crazy PPD if you dedicate it for a week


----------



## JedixJarf

lame, the 2600k just picked up a 6901


----------



## I7guy

I'm working part time and going to school lol, I just blew my saving to upgrade the mb/CPU... A cooked video card is not ideal ATM lol.. How hot is too hot for 7-8hrs straight???


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> I'm working part time and going to school lol, I just blew my saving to upgrade the mb/CPU... A cooked video card is not ideal ATM lol.. How hot is too hot for 7-8hrs straight???


Add a fan to it... any home fan appliance blow right into your rig would do it. =P That's what I do on my old AMD rig. The power of 500 mm fan!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> I'm working part time and going to school lol, I just blew my saving to upgrade the mb/CPU... A cooked video card is not ideal ATM lol.. How hot is too hot for 7-8hrs straight???


probably 90c. you should add a 120 fan flowing onto it if you havent yet though.


----------



## I7guy

My haf 932 case has the psu and a 120mm under the card, I currently have my 120 pulling, maybe I should have it pulling air into the case... Might cool the gpu better.. Hmmm


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> My haf 932 case has the psu and a 120mm under the card, I currently have my 120 pulling, maybe I should have it pulling air into the case... Might cool the gpu better.. Hmmm


Always intake from the side panel or bottom panel. Pulling I think you meant exhaust would never be a good idea.

Anyways, i'm off for some eyes shut. keep up with the folding!


----------



## faMine

Go cause havok!

Why aren't you folding?


----------



## I7guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> I'm working part time and going to school lol, I just blew my saving to upgrade the mb/CPU... A cooked video card is not ideal ATM lol.. How hot is too hot for 7-8hrs straight???
> 
> 
> 
> probably 90c. you should add a 120 fan flowing onto it if you havent yet though.
Click to expand...

I have a cooler master had 932 case so I have the huge 230mm side fan blowing in, with a 120 in the bottom of the case pulling air out, I'm thinking I should turn that and have it blow cool air from under the pc up towards the card...


----------



## Krusher33

In linux, how do I go back to the client? I'm on the root thing awaiting a command. But the process is running and folding.


----------



## stubass

emailed my screenshot but here it is anyway


----------



## Caz

Already folded 90k for OCNCC!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Already folded 90k for OCNCC!


Excellent!


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we want all the working computers you can fire up.


I'm throwing in everything I have!


(already emailed)

5 clients on 4 different computers.

I even fired up the old P4 clunker for a whopping 142 PPD!


----------



## Sethy666

@valvehead..

Way to go!


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I'm throwing in everything I have!


I hope those remote screens are ssh -> screen -> fah6


----------



## SniperXX

I'm out of the game when it comes to corehacks and sandybridge. My 2550K is stable at 4.9, that isnt enough to do bigadv anymore is it?

It's running linux native btw.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> If you can fold 24/7 then it is time to install vmware player and ubuntu 10.10 x64 so you can fold bigadv and multiply that ppd x5.


Hell ill just dual boot it then lol. Ive got 2 hard drives installed i dont even use. Please enlighten me on how to run bigadv's on an i5


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> I hope those remote screens are ssh -> screen -> fah6


Yep. Only one is a local vm (bottom left) on that computer. The others were either started physically at their respective machines or by nohup. I then used tail -f to follow the outputs.

Yeah, it would be a disaster waiting to happen if all of those clients were started normally over ssh at a single computer.


----------



## Z32

9800GT has been sacrificed to the Chimp gods.
Removed from system and back folding.

;(


----------



## I7guy

Folding with CPU only as I can't sleep with my gtx 470's fan pegged lol

Says I'm pulling 40k+ ppd


----------



## I7guy

Folding with CPU only as I can't sleep with my gtx 470's fan pegged lol

Says I'm pulling 29k ppd


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
iam getting 7-8k ppd is that good or bad please?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> iam getting 7-8k ppd is that good or bad please?


It all helps









Is that on your GPU or CPU?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Hell ill just dual boot it then lol. Ive got 2 hard drives installed i dont even use. Please enlighten me on how to run bigadv's on an i5


There's a guide by Digigami around here on how to setup a dedicated ubuntu 10.10 machine.

[=http://www.overclock.net/t/1048365/ubuntu-setting-up-big-bigadv-p6903-for-dedicated-2600k/0_30][/]

You just need to maake sure that you run the -smp 4 flag and it will be fine.

Also, the guys who are worried about fermi temps, you can always undervolt and underclock them in worst case along with a passive fan profile.


----------



## superericla

Going to attempt bigadv on my 1055t. Wish me luck...


----------



## konspiracy

well my 8120 at 4.4ghz is getting about 15k ppd and my 560 gtx is getting about 15k ppd.

So unless your cpu is downclocking, something is wrong.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Going to attempt bigadv on my 1055t. Wish me luck...


Carefully watch ETA and deadline. I don't think you'll be able to handle 6904 though.

@SniperXX yes an i5 2500K can do hugeadv easily at 4.9GHz


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Carefully watch ETA and deadline. I don't think you'll be able to handle 6904 though.
> @SniperXX yes an i5 2500K can do hugeadv easily at 4.9GHz


Even at 4GHz? It would be running untouched. I know I've seen someone on OCN do bigadv on a 1055t before...


----------



## zodac

Ok guys. Our conversion has been rising steadily, and I think we've got a decent chance of catching up to OCF on that regard as the CC progresses - many members have switched over, and they hopefully won't be switching back. 

Where we really need to raise our game is on growth. Last year OCNChimpin got 120mil points - that's ~12mil a day. This year, we've had 6mil, 9.5mil, and 11.4mil. So we're getting back on to level terms with last year, but if we want to take the lead back soon - before OCF bring in any reinforcements - we're gonna need a few more people to sign up.

*So if you've got any friends (on OCN, on IRL), now's the time to call in some favours and get them Folding. :thumb:*


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Even at 4GHz? It would be running untouched. I know I've seen someone on OCN do bigadv on a 1055t before...


Yeah, no doubt you'll be able to do 6900/6901 probably even 6903 but 4GHz is a little to weak for 6904.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Just curious: what happens if you don't make the -bigadv deadline? Do you lose all the points, or is the received amount just lower?


----------



## MistaBernie

You only get the actual credit, no bonus. So you still get 'points' but it's just far less than making deadline (ok, far less than smashing deadline).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Just curious: what happens if you don't make the -bigadv deadline? Do you lose all the points, or is the received amount just lower?


For example, I'm folding a 6903 now which takes about 3.5 days to complete and delivers 265k credit. This means that it gives me 75k PPD. If it exceeds the deadline, I lose the bonus and get the base points which is 22.5k. That would give me at best 4k PPD assuming I drop the WU 1 minute after the 5.5 days deadline.

Not really efficient


----------



## Hyoketsu

Ouchies. I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hackcremo

I try my best to ask [email protected] team to join us...I already start a thread to persuade them to fold with us..pray and fold hard people..


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Ouchies. I see. Thanks for the info.


No problem.

Btw, T32 is really stomping all the other teams growth flat. What, do they have 9001x the amount of clients vs last year? We need to strike back with points conversion and hard









I must say that this year's TC is a lot more competitive than past years. Although we always seem to end up in 2-3rd place. Let's change the tide


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah see I said virtually the same thing. I just don't see where they got that kind of growth unless it's a one man 10 system server farm and he got all his buddies to join him or he got all the systems at work Folding for CC.

"*I'ma one man wreckin crew FTW!!!*"









~Ceadder


----------



## Mongol

Just changed my main client over, and I'll be adding another quad core shortly.


----------



## Demented

Man, I'd really love that 460! Would be an awesome upgrade to Mama's Boy!


----------



## CTRLurself

I got a bigadv coming tonight (only a 6901 though), and my last client (my 2600k bigadv) will be switched over as soon as it finishes it's WU (a 6903).

Everything in my office is folding for OCN as well as my apartment. I'm trying to get a couple of my buddies from my Geek Squad days to fold for us too. Most of them are 970's, 2600k's and GTX470 or greater GPUs.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Btw, T32 is really stomping all the other teams growth flat. What, do they have 9001x the amount of clients vs last year?


Open the stats page and, at the bottom right, click on the "Raw Stats" button. This way you can see the percentages. For example, our CC team has grown by 88% according to the stats at the moment, which, I'd say, is damn good. T32's, however, is at 161%, and I've actually seen it at 172% yesterday.


----------



## omega17

I'd love to get these P7019s all the time; 88K PPD







(and I'm sure it's even higher than that because the client always reports a higher points credit than HFM is suggesting


----------



## superericla

Hmm. My SMP client doesn't appear to be going anywhere right now. I'm on a 7610 WU and it hasn't moved from 0% so far...


----------



## Caz

Parents work at an Elementary School, maybe ill put folding on all the computers........rofl


----------



## Ceadderman

*DO EET!*









~Ceadder


----------



## omega17

Perfect timing for mods to close the unofficial 37726 IRC channel during the Chimp Challenge









[/sarcasm]


----------



## csm725

Channel is still open at irc.freenode.net at 37726


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Ok guys. Our conversion has been rising steadily, and I think we've got a decent chance of catching up to OCF on that regard as the CC progresses - many members have switched over, and they hopefully won't be switching back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where we _really_ need to raise our game is on growth. Last year OCNChimpin got 120mil points - that's ~12mil a day. This year, we've had 6mil, 9.5mil, and 11.4mil. So we're getting back on to level terms with last year, but if we want to take the lead back soon - before OCF bring in any reinforcements - we're gonna need a few more people to sign up.
> 
> *So if you've got any friends (on OCN, on IRL), now's the time to call in some favours and get them Folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was the Syrillian dedication rigs running during chimp challenge last year? Are we missing pts from that?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, no doubt you'll be able to do 6900/6901 probably even 6903 but 4GHz is a little to weak for 6904.


4Ghz is going to be just fine for a 6904 as long as you arent gaming or smthn.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Was the Syrillian dedication rigs running during chimp challenge last year? Are we missing pts from that?


Yes and Yes.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Was the Syrillian dedication rigs running during chimp challenge last year? Are we missing pts from that?


That's been offline for like a month now. Do we know what happened to them (and Smasher)? I haven't seen any threads after the one of him talking about taking them offline for a cleaning and a more stable OC.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> That's been offline for like a month now. Do we know what happened to them (and Smasher)? I haven't seen any threads after the one of him talking about taking them offline for a cleaning and a more stable OC.


The rig was sent to admin and smasher is no longer a part of the OCN forum.


----------



## omega17

Been down for longer than that. He took them down when I took my old rig apart and stopped folding 24/7 for SLAMMERS, and I built my new rig in January









The







explains that mystery then, but not the reason that admin are just sitting on it


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Been down for longer than that. He took them down when I took my old rig apart and stopped folding 24/7 for SLAMMERS, and I built my new rig in January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explains that mystery then, but not the reason that admin are just sitting on it


I would imagine it is still in transit, pretty sure it was shipped like monday or something. And he took it down last month, smasher ended up selling the individual rigs and building a sweet 4p.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> The rig was sent to admin and smasher is no longer a part of the OCN forum.


That would explain it. Was it for a reason that can be shared? Because its sad to see another great leaving the community.

And it was online, it dumped a hugeadv back on 4/12. I don't know what's going on right now though.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Been down for longer than that. He took them down when I took my old rig apart and stopped folding 24/7 for SLAMMERS, and I built my new rig in January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explains that mystery then, but not the reason that admin are just sitting on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine it is still in transit, pretty sure it was shipped like monday or something. *And he took it down last month, smasher ended up selling the individual rigs and building a sweet 4p.*
Click to expand...

Aha, I vaguely remember this being the plan. Awesome as long as someone uses it


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> That would explain it. *Was it for a reason that can be shared?* Because its sad to see another great leaving the community.
> And it was online, it dumped a hugeadv back on 4/12. I don't know what's going on right now though.


nope.


----------



## axipher

Then there's that "Community folding farm" thing. Is there a chance this is getting adding to that?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> nope.


Very sorry to hear that.

And if it shipped monday it should get to admin either today or monday. Hopefully he's willing and able to throw them online fast and start cranking points for OCNChimpin to help us win it this year.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> 4Ghz is going to be just fine for a 6904 as long as you arent gaming or smthn.


A 4GHz 1090T? Colour me surprised.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Perfect timing for mods to close the unofficial 37726 IRC channel during the Chimp Challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sarcasm]


Won't miss it at all. Too much drunken racism on there anyway. And perfect timing too, as I was showing my wife (who happens to be a minority) why I needed the AC on full blast in my office. Explaining protein folding, etc,etc.. "Look honey, here's where our team talks about how to fold and gives each other tips and help", "oh wait, what the ?!?!?!?!"....























Her: "Looks like you joined a team of drunken 19 year olds"

Me: "Could be, I'll calm down tomorrow and mention it on the thread"

Still pissed.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Won't miss it at all. Too much drunken racism on there anyway. And perfect timing too, as I was showing my wife (who happens to be a minority) why I needed the AC on full blast in my office. Explaining protein folding, etc,etc.. "Look honey, here's where our team talks about how to fold and gives each other tips and help", "oh wait, what the ?!?!?!?!"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her: "Looks like you joined a team of drunken 19 year olds"
> Me: "Could be, I'll calm down tomorrow and mention it on the thread"
> Still pissed.


***??? That should be unacceptable and just can't imagine being said in a chat linked to the donation of machines for curing disease.... i don't get it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Won't miss it at all. Too much drunken racism on there anyway. And perfect timing too, as I was showing my wife (who happens to be a minority) why I needed the AC on full blast in my office. Explaining protein folding, etc,etc.. "Look honey, here's where our team talks about how to fold and gives each other tips and help", "oh wait, what the ?!?!?!?!"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her: "Looks like you joined a team of drunken 19 year olds"
> Me: "Could be, I'll calm down tomorrow and mention it on the thread"
> Still pissed.


Never been there but racism?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> ***??? That should be unacceptable and just can't imagine being said in a chat linked to the donation of machines for curing disease.... i don't get it.


Neither could I. When I protested, I was told to "calm down, he's drunk".


----------



## omega17

I never used it, but I *thought* it was a good place for people to jump on and get some real time help setting up clients etc, which would seem to be pretty useful during a competition...

But if it's as you describe, then







I'm not so sure.

Probably best to discuss this with mods / editors over PM rather than in here.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> I never used it, but I *thought* it was a good place for people to jump on and get some real time help setting up clients etc, which would seem to be pretty useful during a competition...
> 
> But if it's as you describe, then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure.
> 
> *Probably best to discuss this with mods / editors over PM rather than in here*.


+1

Let's keep this thread on topic with the CC. Plenty of almost-live help available in here.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> A 4GHz 1090T? Colour me surprised.


Yep. Our x6 folder was @ 4.1 ghz i think and finished 6904s with plenty of time to spare. 4 Ghz x6 = 5 Ghz 2500k in bigadv folding.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> +1
> 
> Let's keep this thread on topic with the CC. Plenty of almost-live help available in here.


Still have no confirmation or denial on my CC email to [email protected]


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Still have no confirmation or denial on my CC email to [email protected]


same


----------



## omega17

^ Reason: zodac is lazy


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Yep. Our x6 folder was @ 4.1 ghz i think and finished 6904s with plenty of time to spare. 4 Ghz x6 = 5 Ghz 2500k in bigadv folding.


Hmm, I always thought that they were slower since i5 outpace x6 in the TC usually.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Hmm, I always thought that they were slower since i5 outpace x6 in the TC usually.


Because it is easier for an i5 to get 5ghz stable then an x6 to get 4+ghz stable.


----------



## omega17

You can get an X6 to 4 if you really wanna







Just takes a bit more effort.

I always recommend PhenomMSRTweaker, it's what I used to get my 1090T to 4Ghz, you can adjust V in realtime in windows and use some Vcore / temp monitoring to find an exact stable OC, but I don't know if it's still out there or supported.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> You put linux in a VM


I did a while ago.
System was unuseable with the VM/client on 6 threads.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> +1
> 
> Let's keep this thread on topic with the CC. Plenty of almost-live help available in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Still have no confirmation or denial on my CC email to [email protected]
Click to expand...

Z had mentioned that Z will get around to it this weekend if no other issues arise.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I did a while ago.
> System was unuseable with the VM/client on 6 threads.


Make sure you put the VM process in taskmgr to low.


----------



## superericla

I got the 1055t to 4GHz pretty easily. Just changed the multiplier to 12.5, the fsb to 320, and the vcore to 1.475 (dips to around 1.44 after vdroop so it's still safe to go higher). It's been as high as 4.2GHz but I didn't want to run it that high 24/7. I changed the CPU multiplier so my ram gets a slight, but still manageable overclock with decent timings. If I didn't drop the multiplier, my fsb would be around 286 to get 4GHz which would give me underclocked ram.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Because it is easier for an i5 to get 5ghz stable then an x6 to get 4+ghz stable.


I love logic, there's always a condition I overlook.

In that case excuse me for spreading misinformation


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I love logic, there's always a condition I overlook.
> In that case excuse me for spreading misinformation


Its all gravy baby.


----------



## rctrucker

Gravy babies?

Getting around on weekends?

WHAT HAS THIS THREAD COME TO?


----------



## omega17

Derailment IMMINENT!


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Derailment IMMINENT!


Folding is awesome; There, back on track lol


----------



## omega17

YES! highfive.gif

On another more positive note, I think if we can keep our Conversion score close enough to T32's Points score, our Growth will steadily increase right up until the last minute, so I reckon we're on track for a grand finale.

Keep pushing OCN!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> YES! highfive.gif
> On another more positive note, I think if we can keep our Conversion score close enough to T32's Points score, our Growth will steadily increase right up until the last minute, so I reckon we're on track for a grand finale.
> Keep pushing OCN!


Keep on pushing and we will have a gravy baby!

I think our conversion will steadily get better as well, because of the fact that every day there are more and more people folding for the monkey.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Keep on pushing and we will have a gravy baby!
> I think our conversion will steadily get better as well, because of the fact that every day there are more and more people folding for the monkey.


Monkey Gravy!


----------



## yanks8981

How does the growth work? Is it based upon number of clients running? If so, how long does the client need to be running to considered part of this? I have one rig going all the time, but I could fire up my desktop when I am not using it.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> For example, I'm folding a 6903 now which takes about 3.5 days to complete and delivers 265k credit. This means that it gives me 75k PPD. If it exceeds the deadline, I lose the bonus and get the base points which is 22.5k. That would give me at best 4k PPD assuming I drop the WU 1 minute after the 5.5 days deadline.
> Not really efficient


It only takes 2 days for me.


----------



## I7guy

Folding along







I just wish I could fold with gpu without it being pegged


----------



## djriful

My GPU no longer fold after hitting on project 8008 or 8009. I've tried to restart the client and it is still not working. I'm not sure how long have it been since last night.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I did a while ago.
> 
> System was unuseable with the VM/client on 6 threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you put the VM process in taskmgr to low.
Click to expand...

I shall try your logic I shall.
after this unit finishes

In other news








Quote:


> 15:26:21] + Results successfully sent
> [15:26:21] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
> [15:26:21] + Number of Units Completed: 2400
> 
> [15:26:25] Trying to send all finished work units
> [15:26:25] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [15:26:25] + -oneunit flag given and have now finished a unit. Exiting.***** Got a SIGTERM signal (2)
> [15:26:25] Killing all core threads
> 
> [email protected] Client Shutdown.


But the -oneunit flag isn't set in the shortcut or the cfg file...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Left office freezing, come in to hot office. I actually hooked up another AC unit and pointed it at my work rig, lmao. The cpu runs to hot on this thing, so I had the AC tilted forward, set on an amazon.com box. I think it may have done more harm than good though since the AC exhaust hot air to make cool air, but all my rigs were still on and going so woot.

Ghetto rigging semi success. (It has about an inch of ice on the radiator though, not sure what's gonna happen when that melts







)

My 560Ti died again though, stops folding for some reason, even at stock clocks. I don't think it would be overheating.. but it was pretty warm in here. I bumped up voltage and left stock clocks, hopefully it will make it 24/7 now.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I shall try your logic I shall.
> after this unit finishes
> In other news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 15:26:21] + Results successfully sent
> [15:26:21] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
> [15:26:21] + Number of Units Completed: 2400
> [15:26:25] Trying to send all finished work units
> [15:26:25] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [15:26:25] + -oneunit flag given and have now finished a unit. Exiting.***** Got a SIGTERM signal (2)
> [15:26:25] Killing all core threads
> [email protected] Client Shutdown.
> 
> 
> 
> But the -oneunit flag isn't set in the shortcut or the cfg file...
Click to expand...

What client are you using?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Left office freezing, come in to hot office. I actually hooked up another AC unit and pointed it at my work rig, lmao. The cpu runs to hot on this thing, so I had the AC tilted forward, set on an amazon.com box. I think it may have done more harm than good though since the AC exhaust hot air to make cool air, but all my rigs were still on and going so woot.
> Ghetto rigging semi success. (It has about an inch of ice on the radiator though, not sure what's gonna happen when that melts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> My 560Ti died again though, stops folding for some reason, even at stock clocks. I don't think it would be overheating.. but it was pretty warm in here. I bumped up voltage and left stock clocks, hopefully it will make it 24/7 now.


Pics


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Pics


I concur.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Pics


This.

Claims of ghetto-rigging must be backed with pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> What client are you using?


6.41
Figured it out. Somehow the shortcut in the startup folder changed








Idk why. It's been folding 24/7 for the past couple months with the same shortcuts. Only change was changing the username and key for CC.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Pics
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Claims of ghetto-rigging must be backed with pics or it didn't happen.
Click to expand...

YOU'RE IN LUCK, I have a camera today.

Should set it back up to what it looked like, or will a pic of the frosty AC do?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> YOU'RE IN LUCK, I have a camera today.
> Should set it back up to what it looked like, or will a pic of the frosty AC do?


both


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> YOU'RE IN LUCK, I have a camera today.
> Should set it back up to what it looked like, or will a pic of the frosty AC do?
> 
> 
> 
> both
Click to expand...

Great, now there's water all over.







Pics inbound...


----------



## omega17

Get the popcorn


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Great, now there's water all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics inbound...


Awwweee yea.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Spare rig and Kickstart My Heart

















Mess, that you made, the ice was at least an inch thick when I got in this morning, the plastic was bulging out.









This is how it was setup

















Proof of concept (thermally correct diagram)









lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> You can get an X6 to 4 if you really wanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just takes a bit more effort.
> I always recommend PhenomMSRTweaker, it's what I used to get my 1090T to 4Ghz, you can adjust V in realtime in windows and use some Vcore / temp monitoring to find an exact stable OC, but I don't know if it's still out there or supported.


I wanted to get mine to 4 ghz before the CC but ran out of time. The whole rebooting thing takes too long and look at the bios setting trying to think back on what worked, what didn't, and what the issue might be with stability.

Once out of time, I had to drop down to 3.8 and just settle for that.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Carefully watch ETA and deadline. I don't think you'll be able to handle 6904 though.
> @SniperXX yes an i5 2500K can do hugeadv easily at 4.9GHz


Guess I will need to learn how to get that up and running. I'll go check out that guide tonight.


----------



## kyismaster

Could someone point me to the ubuntu bigadv setup page? and quick.








thanks


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Could someone point me to the ubuntu bigadv setup page? and quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


http://www.overclock.net/t/1021155/ubuntu-a-linux-n00bs-guide-to-running-bigadv-and-big-bigadv-on-x6-and-2500k


----------



## kyismaster

+1 for you sir


----------



## Hatchet

Blrgg. My rig is microATX and only has 1 PCI-e slot. I ve got my 7850 running full bore, but have a 470 just sitting









I knew going mini was going to come back to bite me eventually.........


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Blrgg. My rig is microATX and only has 1 PCI-e slot. I ve got my 7850 running full bore, but have a 470 just sitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew going mini was going to come back to bite me eventually.........


Switch them out. NOW!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Spare rig and Kickstart My Heart
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad93/silentbravo/CC2012%20setup/IMG_1688.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mess, that you made, the ice was at least an inch thick when I got in this morning, the plastic was bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it was setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of concept (thermally correct diagram)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


My favorite was the "thermally correct diagram"


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> My favorite was the "thermally correct diagram"


+1, that was a sexy diagram.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> +1 for you sir


BTW, I posted that link for you a while ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway/1250#post_17257646


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Blrgg. My rig is microATX and only has 1 PCI-e slot. I ve got my 7850 running full bore, but have a 470 just sitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew going mini was going to come back to bite me eventually.........


send it to meeee








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> BTW, I posted that link for you a while ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway/1250#post_17257646


oh, i didn't see lol


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> BTW, I posted that link for you a while ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway/1250#post_17257646


Easy to lose track of things in this thread. This link has been posted several times here already, but linking it again is way faster


----------



## ugotd8

NM, found it in HFM, "work unit history" viewer.  me = n00b!

Can anyone tell from this excerpt (I snipped what does not look like anything interesting) from my FAHlog.txt how HFM.NET is calcuating PPD and or Credit ?

[16:55:33] - Ask before connecting: No
[16:55:33] - User name: OCNChimpin (Team 37726)
[16:55:33] - User ID: 79A30E4F43A6AA11
[16:55:33] - Machine ID: 1
[16:55:33]
[16:55:33] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 01 -np 8 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 1291 -version 629'
[16:55:33] Project: 7156 (Run 0, Clone 42, Gen 474)
[20:23:45] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[20:23:56] Finished Work Unit:
[20:24:02] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[20:24:02] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[20:24:02] Unit 1 finished with 96 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[20:24:02] Updated performance fraction: 0.963696
[20:24:02] Sending work to server
[20:24:02] Project: 7156 (Run 0, Clone 42, Gen 474)
[20:24:38] + Results successfully sent
[20:24:38] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
[20:24:38] + Number of Units Completed: 6

[20:24:43] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 02 -np 8 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 1291 -version 629'
[20:24:43] Project: 7500 (Run 0, Clone 106, Gen 375)
[23:27:50] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[23:28:00] Finished Work Unit:
[23:28:14] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[23:28:15] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[23:28:15] Unit 2 finished with 97 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[23:28:15] Updated performance fraction: 0.964584
[23:28:15] Sending work to server
[23:28:15] Project: 7500 (Run 0, Clone 106, Gen 375)


----------



## kyismaster

i get alot of 8014 wu's on windows.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Can anyone tell from this excerpt (I snipped what does not look like anything interesting) from my FAHlog.txt how HFM.NET is calcuating PPD and or Credit ?
> [16:55:33] - Ask before connecting: No
> [16:55:33] - User name: OCNChimpin (Team 37726)
> [16:55:33] - User ID: 79A30E4F43A6AA11
> [16:55:33] - Machine ID: 1
> [16:55:33]
> [16:55:33] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 01 -np 8 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 1291 -version 629'
> [16:55:33] Project: 7156 (Run 0, Clone 42, Gen 474)
> [20:23:45] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> [20:23:56] Finished Work Unit:
> [20:24:02] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> [20:24:02] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
> [20:24:02] Unit 1 finished with 96 percent of time to deadline remaining.
> [20:24:02] Updated performance fraction: 0.963696
> [20:24:02] Sending work to server
> [20:24:02] Project: 7156 (Run 0, Clone 42, Gen 474)
> [20:24:38] + Results successfully sent
> [20:24:38] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
> [20:24:38] + Number of Units Completed: 6
> [20:24:43] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 02 -np 8 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 1291 -version 629'
> [20:24:43] Project: 7500 (Run 0, Clone 106, Gen 375)
> [23:27:50] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> [23:28:00] Finished Work Unit:
> [23:28:14] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> [23:28:15] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
> [23:28:15] Unit 2 finished with 97 percent of time to deadline remaining.
> [23:28:15] Updated performance fraction: 0.964584
> [23:28:15] Sending work to server
> [23:28:15] Project: 7500 (Run 0, Clone 106, Gen 375)


what exactly do you mean? If you mean like is it calculating based on the last frame, last three frames, or all frames then that setting is in "edit, preferences, options" in HFM.


----------



## JedixJarf

K guys, time for some more fun/chances to win money.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258977/chimp-challenge-rig-pics/0_40#post_17270719


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> K guys, time for some more fun/chances to win money.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258977/chimp-challenge-rig-pics/0_40#post_17270719


Lol, I qualify for neither of those.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Spare rig and Kickstart My Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mess, that you made, the ice was at least an inch thick when I got in this morning, the plastic was bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it was setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of concept (thermally correct diagram)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


reminds of the time I had to cover all my outlets and electricals when my AC was spitting water like a fountain








had pics and video but they are no longer with us









Kevdog is running rampant over here
Drexler is down again... (explorer.exe access violation, whatever that means...)why when I run sfc /scannow it always says a system repair is pending and can't scan?
At least I have another rig coming online later tonight for the rest of the CC. What sort of ppd does a 5770 at 850MHz get?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol, I qualify for neither of those.


Looks like i'll add another $20 as a rndm drawing


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> K guys, time for some more fun/chances to win money.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258977/chimp-challenge-rig-pics/0_40#post_17270719


Funny, I just posted some pics of my setup before you made that thread (should I repost in there?)









Someone actually already linked to the post, volunteering the ghetto A/C setup.


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Funny, I just posted some pics of my setup before you made that thread (should I repost in there?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone actually already linked to the post, volunteering the ghetto A/C setup.


I think, since i posted it, i get the prize if it wins


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Looks like i'll add another $20 as a rndm drawing


Even if you suggest that I melt my 3930k, still AOK in my book.


----------



## iCrap

How do i check how many WUs i have completed?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> How do i check how many WUs i have completed?


If you have HFM running it will say how many have been completed.

--

Hmm this spare/parts PC ate a hard drive before, and now the PSU doesn't seem to work, it just makes a whine when I turn on the main switch. Might take a bit more work than I thought to get it folding..


----------



## Hyoketsu

Blimey, I'm an idiot! It's been sitting in a box inches across from me, and I completely forgot it! A friend lent me his potentially faulty GTS250 to test. I haven't gotten around to that yet, but now that I think about it, it's the perfect opportunity! If it can stably crunch WUs, hardware faultiness would be out of the question.

A few questions before I pop it in, though: my primary card is a 6870 Hawk, so, seeing as it's an AMD GPU, won't a GTS250 clash with the drivers? Can I use the v7 client to fold on it? Anything else I should be aware of while running both an AMD and an nV card in the same system?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Blimey, I'm an idiot! It's been sitting in a box inches across from me, and I completely forgot it! A friend lent me his potentially faulty GTS250 to test. I haven't gotten around to that yet, but now that I think about it, it's the perfect opportunity! If it can stably crunch WUs, hardware faultiness would be out of the question.
> 
> A few questions before I pop it in, though: my primary card is a 6870 Hawk, so, seeing as it's an AMD GPU, won't a GTS250 clash with the drivers? Can I use the v7 client to fold on it? Anything else I should be aware of while running both an AMD and an nV card in the same system?


Yep it gets a bit complicated to do multi GPU with both brands, Guide here.

You might want to test it first, maybe in another pc that is easy to reinstall drivers/gpu's first, just to make sure it actually works ok.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> How do i check how many WUs i have completed?


HFM is nice, monitoring two machines at once. This is the tools->work unit history viewer


----------



## 428cobra

i will have nvidia in my rigs for next year for sure


----------



## iCrap

Im using the v7 client i think... how do i see it in their?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Im using the v7 client i think... how do i see it in their?


Use HFM to view the v7 logs?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Okay, I did not expect THAT. AMD drivers are installed, nV driver's aren't. The radeon is in the primary (x16) PCIe slot, while the 250 is in the secondary (x8) one. And yet, the display output comes from the 250. Damn >.> I foresee a huge amount of fiddling and rage.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Okay, I did not expect THAT. AMD drivers are installed, nV driver's aren't. The radeon is in the primary (x16) PCIe slot, while the 250 is in the secondary (x8) one. And yet, the display output comes from the 250. Damn >.> I foresee a huge amount of fiddling and rage.


Your OS should already have those 250 drivers installed by default.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Okay, I did not expect THAT. AMD drivers are installed, nV driver's aren't. The radeon is in the primary (x16) PCIe slot, while the 250 is in the secondary (x8) one. And yet, the display output comes from the 250. Damn >.> I foresee a huge amount of fiddling and rage.
> 
> 
> 
> Your OS should already have those 250 drivers installed by default.
Click to expand...

Well, I do see the output, but I want it to come from the radeon. What puzzles me is that the secondary pcie slot took priority


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Blimey, I'm an idiot! It's been sitting in a box inches across from me, and I completely forgot it! A friend lent me his potentially faulty GTS250 to test. I haven't gotten around to that yet, but now that I think about it, it's the perfect opportunity! If it can stably crunch WUs, hardware faultiness would be out of the question.
> A few questions before I pop it in, though: my primary card is a 6870 Hawk, so, seeing as it's an AMD GPU, won't a GTS250 clash with the drivers? Can I use the v7 client to fold on it? Anything else I should be aware of while running both an AMD and an nV card in the same system?


If it works you should fold on that instead. It probably does 7k PPD. The best would be both though.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Well, I do see the output, but I want it to come from the radeon. What puzzles me is that the secondary pcie slot took priority


I'm considering dropping one of my 9800 GT's in alongside my 6870 so let me know if you get it working.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> I'm considering dropping one of my 9800 GT's in alongside my 6870 so let me know if you get it working.


dooo eeet.


----------



## Krahe

If I can get hold of another GPU do I need to plug it into a monitor to get it to fold?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> If I can get hold of another GPU do I need to plug it into a monitor to get it to fold?


Nope.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Ah! I see! The issue was, in the BIOS, under the chipset settings, the boot device priority was set to "PCI/PEG". Once I set it to "PEG/PCI", the output switched back to the radeon. I assume PEG, whatever that is, stands for the primary PCIe slot. Now then, time to try folding on the GTS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> If it works you should fold on that instead. It probably does 7k PPD. The best would be both though.


My 6870 does 7-8k ppd.

@clark_b: doooo eeet


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> If I can get hold of another GPU do I need to plug it into a monitor to get it to fold?


More like HECK NO! Monitors lower PPD imo.

I still have an extra 570 in my rig right now that is up for sale, but I won't let it go until the CC is over.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> More like HECK NO! Monitors lower PPD imo.
> I still have an extra 570 in my rig right now that is up for sale, but I won't let it go until the CC is over.


Lol, last year I bought 2x 480's and a 570 just for the CC then sold em the day after


----------



## omega17

^ dedication


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Hmm, it seems that the GPU PPD database isn't accurate anymore. I've been corrected several times today already concerning PPD. Well, fold along


----------



## ugotd8

How many PPDs would a 670 get ?

For example this one: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0391001


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Hmm, it seems that the GPU PPD database isn't accurate anymore. I've been corrected several times today already concerning PPD. Well, fold along


Yeah, new units and advmethods throw the database off.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> How many PPDs would a 670 get ?
> For example this one: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0391001


i read v7 wasn't optimised for 6xx series, my 680 gets around 16k ppd, i cant see the 670 being much less.


----------



## kyismaster

I have a bit of a problem


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> I have a bit of a problem


yes you do, looks like you didnt assign all 4 cores to the virtual machine.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Oh for crying out loud. The "nvcuda.dll is missing" error >.> I'm guessing having both AMD and NV drivers installed at the same time would bring me a crapton of headaches... Any suggestions? Already tried the GPU2 client, same issue. The flags are set to -local -gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Oh for crying out loud. The "nvcuda.dll is missing" error >.> I'm guessing having both AMD and NV drivers installed at the same time would bring me a crapton of headaches... Any suggestions? Already tried the GPU2 client, same issue.


Did you actually install the nvidia driver? The ones that come with the OS doesnt have the CUDA driver set.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Oh for crying out loud. The "nvcuda.dll is missing" error >.> I'm guessing having both AMD and NV drivers installed at the same time would bring me a crapton of headaches... Any suggestions? Already tried the GPU2 client, same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you actually install the nvidia driver? The ones that come with the OS doesnt have the CUDA driver set.
Click to expand...

I didn't. You're suggesting I install both AMD and nVidia drivers? Wouldn't that make my rig go bonkers instead? I constantly hear stuff about cleaning any and all remains from the opposing company's software...
So I can't fold without the drivers, huh?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> I have a bit of a problem


If you have a decent internet connection, do yourself a favor and disable proxy and close langouste. It may turn out to be fine without you doing anything but langouste might cause the wu to fail uploading.

Rant aside the VM only sees 1 core. i don't know how to fix it, since I run native 10.10.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> I didn't. You're suggesting I install both AMD and nVidia drivers? Wouldn't that make my rig go bonkers instead? I constantly hear stuff about cleaning any and all remains from the opposing company's software...
> So I can't fold without the drivers, huh?


Lol you will be fine, ive done it before, go ahead and install the nvidia drivers too. and no, you cant fold on cuda cores without the cuda drivers.


----------



## compmaster

I'm just going to set this here.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> i read v7 wasn't optimised for 6xx series, my 680 gets around 16k ppd, i cant see the 670 being much less.


Thanks! Ok, assuming price was not an issue, which of these would get the best PPD ?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compmaster*
> 
> I'm just going to set this here.


Nice, but I dont think you have it setup folding for ocn or chimpin.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks! Ok, assuming price was not an issue, which of these would get the best PPD ?


Get some 580's or even a 560 448


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> yes you do, looks like you didnt assign all 4 cores to the virtual machine.


it is enabled.

ubuntu just doesn't see it.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> it is enabled.
> ubuntu just doesn't see it.


Have team viewer? PM me ID and pass.


----------



## ViSioNx

my 450 rig has put away 9 Wu's lol. some of you that is nothing but for me its a big deal. i have done more for OCNChimpin than i have for myself.







Guess having a spare rig in my room with decent hardware makes a difference. Only thing is i think my wife would kill lme if she knew why it was so hot in there.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Have team viewer? PM me ID and pass.


lol one moment.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> my 450 rig has put away 9 Wu's lol. some of you that is nothing but for me its a big deal. i have done more for OCNChimpin than i have for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess having a spare rig in my room with decent hardware makes a difference. Only thing is i think my wife would kill lme if she knew why it was so hot in there.


Lol! My wife gets pissed when I crank up the AC just to cool down my office.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Right, got the GTS250 folding~ Thanks for the help, Jedix! Would rep you if I could.
Now, I just hope this card will work fine. It's currently running project 5770; the estimated PPD value is still "unknown". TPF is 46secs. A smallish WU, huh...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Right, got the GTS250 folding~ Thanks for the help, Jedix! Would rep you if I could.
> Now, I just hope this card will work fine. It's currently running project 5770; the estimated PPD value is still "unknown".


It's all good just pm me your credit card deets and we will call it square.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Right, got the GTS250 folding~ Thanks for the help, Jedix! Would rep you if I could.
> 
> Now, I just hope this card will work fine. It's currently running project 5770; the estimated PPD value is still "unknown".
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good just pm me your credit card deets and we will call it square.
Click to expand...

I'm not THAT grateful







Besides, I have what - 8 bucks in my bank account at the moment? Yeah, about right


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> I'm not THAT grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I have what - 8 bucks in my bank account at the moment? Yeah, about right


Ill just hold onto it and wait for payday, dont sweat it.


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> it is enabled.
> ubuntu just doesn't see it.


I have seen that error if you accidentally ran the core hack script twice in a row.

Reboot your VM and start over....


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> I'm not THAT grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I have what - 8 bucks in my bank account at the moment? Yeah, about right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill just hold onto it and wait for payday, dont sweat it.
Click to expand...

Sorry to break it to you, but I'm no longer employed







Spent my last paycheck on the 6870 Hawk.


----------



## Scorpion667

2500k @ 5Ghz is gonna be pumping 24-28k PPD for the next 3 days as I'm leaving to go camping till Monday

We got this


----------



## JedixJarf

^ Sweeet.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> It's all good just pm me your credit card deets and we will call it square.


This comment + your avatar = epic like a boss


----------



## Hyoketsu

WHOA! Saw my PPD rocket, but it wasn't the 250. It's the CPU








The WU is progressing unnaturally quickly. Project 11070. Base credit - 443, estimated credit - 1028.17. The PPD was ~700-1k just a little while ago, as I'm still using my PC for misc stuff, excluding gaming. Now it's almost 11k. Is it possible the difficulty of calculations is different throughout different parts of a WU?

Edit: bah, never mind. Upon reaching 99.99%, it reverted to 86%; the spot where the irregularity started. Something went haywire, I guess.


----------



## barkinos98

what are these 6903 or 7504 and stuff? also according to FAHControl i get 1.8K ppd. I just applied what was written at the OP of this or another thread about chimpin'.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> what are these 6903 or 7504 and stuff? also according to FAHControl i get 1.8K ppd. I just applied what was written at the OP of this or another thread about chimpin'.


Those are the IDs of different folding projects. 6903 is a bigadv work unit; your rig needs to pack quite a punch to fold it within the deadline. Not sure about 7504.


----------



## Caz

Are these stats correct?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdFFlSjctandWTmNuSkhrSVFSZVFxOWc#gid=3

Or do I need a more updated link...idk whatever.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Are these stats correct?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdFFlSjctandWTmNuSkhrSVFSZVFxOWc#gid=3
> 
> Or do I need a more updated link...idk whatever.


Yeah, that's the correct link. The stats are updated every half past the hour.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Yeah, that's the correct link. The stats are updated every half past the hour.


I would like to know why the caps are at 110 points...really confusing.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Yeah, that's the correct link. The stats are updated every half past the hour.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know why the caps are at 110 points...really confusing.
Click to expand...

Check the OP; this year's scoring is explained there. I don't know why the scale was chosen to be between 10-110, but hey - it works mighty darn fine


----------



## omega17

It's all explained in the op. Basically it's a percentage, plus 10 to make sure that the losers don't get disenfranchised and cry coz they suck with zero points







the top producers in each category get 100%, everyone else's score is worked out as a percentage of that.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks! Ok, assuming price was not an issue, which of these would get the best PPD ?


http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0363755

The Superclocked 570 would get the best PPD out of all of them. I have an HD 570 card overclocked to 875 right now, and it gets 25k ppd on the right work units.

Although at GTX 580 would be better, especially overclocked.

The only downside to the HD version of EVGA 570 is that it is not a "leaf blower" style card, so a lot of the heat stays in your case.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Those are the IDs of different folding projects. 6903 is a bigadv work unit; your rig needs to pack quite a punch to fold it within the deadline. Not sure about 7504.


guessing these are harder to fold? or it might be easy but since my main rig is ***** and im still saving on the whiterose, the ps3 is folding well , also i am planning on making my atacama a folder/server so should i

1-Change CPU to FX-8120/8150
2-Make ram 16GB instead of 4GB
3-Buy a cheap Nvidia 460 or equivalent to fold more
4-(Biggest expense) Add the ram, get new mobo for sli, do a sli for 560Ti's and buy a Fx-8120. This would probably make the most sense but im planning on doing this with the least amount of money spent. So i might ditch SLI for now since my current mobo supports AM3+. Or I can buy a 560Ti,FX-8120 and add some ram. Probably this makes more sense.


----------



## Caz

Guess we really need to step up our growth then...


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0363755
> The Superclocked 570 would get the best PPD out of all of them. I have an HD 570 card overclocked to 875 right now, and it gets 25k ppd on the right work units.
> Although at GTX 580 would be better, especially overclocked.
> The only downside to the HD version of EVGA 570 is that it is not a "leaf blower" style card, so a lot of the heat stays in your case.


Thanks, that's the one I had figured out as well, highest clocks. They dont appear to carry 580's, and I need to go there so I can put it into service tonight.









As far as heat and case go, I think the RV02-B with the 3 fans at the bottom blowing up will cancel out the cooling design of that card.

Thanks again for the reply. Go OCN!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guessing these are harder to fold? or it might be easy but since my main rig is ***** and im still saving on the whiterose, the ps3 is folding well , also i am planning on making my atacama a folder/server so should i
> 1-Change CPU to FX-8120/8150
> 2-Make ram 16GB instead of 4GB
> 3-Buy a cheap Nvidia 460 or equivalent to fold more
> 4-(Biggest expense) Add the ram, get new mobo for sli, do a sli for 560Ti's and buy a Fx-8120. This would probably make the most sense but im planning on doing this with the least amount of money spent. So i might ditch SLI for now since my current mobo supports AM3+. Or I can buy a 560Ti,FX-8120 and add some ram. Probably this makes more sense.


I fold hugeadv w/ 4 GB of RAM so I think you'll be fine. What are you folding on now?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks, that's the one I had figured out as well, highest clocks. They dont appear to carry 580's, and I need to go there so I can put it into service tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as heat and case go, I think the RV02-B with the 3 fans at the bottom blowing up will cancel out the cooling design of that card.
> Thanks again for the reply. Go OCN!


BTW, tell your woman I'm sorry. I didn't mean to get you addicted to PPD and giving you another reason to spend more money


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Guess we really need to step up our growth then...


Our growth is actually really good - at the moment, we're past 100% growth compared to last year's CC, and our closest rival in that regard is Monkey_Bollocks, with 109%. These values are already great... But T32's is on a scale of its own - 190%...


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Derping around, looking for older used Dual GPU Nvidia cards, the 9800 GX2 is still $100 bucks? i think not. GTX 295 for 150? no...whats up with all these people selling these old old cards for crazy prices


They're still damn good cards, that's why! For folding and gaming.


----------



## kyismaster

holy god this bigadv is friggin huge!

ahhhh hhhhhhhh forgot to OC it before you dropped the bigadv on me lol.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> holy god this bigadv is friggin huge!
> ahhhh hhhhhhhh forgot to OC it before you dropped the bigadv on me lol.


I thought I saw you pull down a regular smp unit.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Our growth is actually really good - at the moment, we're past 100% growth compared to last year's CC, and our closest rival in that regard is Monkey_Bollocks, with 109%. These values are already great... But T32's is on a scale of its own - 190%...


It is also something to think about for next year.


----------



## [T]yphoon

only 1 thing to say...... FUDGE!!!!!
y u no on prize list?


----------



## UNOE

Does GPU tracker factor in the bonus. My PPD is 30,000 but I have gotten 59,649 points with only with only 5 WU.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> BTW, tell your woman I'm sorry. I didn't mean to get you addicted to PPD and giving you another reason to spend more money


Haha will do. Or you could send me *your* credit card deets and she'll never have to know.

I'm shooting for 200K PPD and then I'll settle down.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Haha will do. Or you could send me *your* credit card deets and she'll never have to know.
> I'm shooting for 200K PPD and then I'll settle down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Haha will do. Or you could send me *your* credit card deets and she'll never have to know.
> I'm shooting for 200K PPD and then I'll settle down.


With a 3930k and a 2600k you should be @ 200k PPD


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> holy god this bigadv is friggin huge!
> ahhhh hhhhhhhh forgot to OC it before you dropped the bigadv on me lol.


Just pause it and get your OC on, shouldn't take very long. Big advs take a couple days for most, even a 200mhz jump translates into a pretty large amount of time saved.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> With a 3930k and a 2600k you should be @ 200k PPD


According to this I'm at ~173K PPD, or am I reading it wrong ?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> According to this I'm at ~173K PPD, or am I reading it wrong ?


Looks right to me!

Behold the power of th e3930k and a 6904 WU!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> According to this I'm at ~173K PPD, or am I reading it wrong ?


You arent reading it wrong, just doing it wrong. Install linux in a VM on your 2600k and fold bigadv on it


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> You arent reading it wrong, just doing it wrong. Install linux in a VM on your 2600k and fold bigadv on it


Did that yesterday and it wont seem to pick up a bigadv unit... :-(

Is it possible fah6 requires the -bigadv flag before the -smp 8 flag ?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Did that yesterday and it wont seem to pick up a bigadv unit... :-(
> Is it possible fah6 requires the -bigadv flag before the -smp 8 flag ?


Did you trick nix into thinking that you are running 12 cores? FAH queries /proc/stat for the core count and assigns your machine accordingly.


----------



## juano

You're going to have to do a 12 core hack (which someone here will give you shortly) if you want to reliably get bigadv WUs. The bigadv 8 WUs have diminished to the point where you're lucky to get one a month, but running bigadv 12 should keep you sitting pretty in either 6900/1 or 6903/4. The order of the tags shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:

cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=12 } ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<TARGET_NCPUS;i++) print "cpu" i S } ; S="" ; for (i=2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save

Quote:

mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Did you trick nix into thinking that you are running 12 cores? FAH queries /proc/stat for the core count and assigns your machine accordingly.


Yes, I fixed /proc/stat. Does VMplayer need to be told there are more than 8 cores ?


----------



## juano

yea you know I don't think VMware can be corehacked into more than 8 threads, you may need virtualbox for that.


----------



## JedixJarf

No, that should all be fine, maybe your 2600k just isn't lucky and is not picking up a bigadv. If you look through your FAHlog.txt you will see a spot where it says # of cores detected, does it say 12?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> yea you know I don't think VMware can be corehacked into more than 8 threads, you may need virtualbox for that.


He only has 8 threads, he doesn't need to assign more to the vm


----------



## Hyoketsu

Right; the v7 client still refuses to calculate the PPD for the nV WUs.
If HFM is to be believed, though, my 6870 Hawk is now pulling 7100-7300ppd, with the GTS250 trailing behind @ 6600-6800 PPD. The cpu - a pathetic 600-700ppd, though it can't be helped, as I'm still using it. Still, the boost from the second GPU is nice.
Time to hit the sack now. The fan noise is annoying, but I'll have to cope, eh?








Keep folding, chimps!


----------



## ugotd8

Nope, I dont see "detected" in either log (grep -i detect FAHlog.txt).

I do see "-np 8" a bunch of times on the 2600K and "-np 12" on the 3930K.


----------



## juano

Hey Jedi you wanna bet a keyboard swap (minus spacebar







) that I'm right, you're wrong and he does need VB?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Nope, I dont see "detected" in either log (grep -i detect FAHlog.txt).
> I do see "-np 8" a bunch of times on the 2600K and "-np 12" on the 3930K.


Might have to have verbose logging on. just add -verbosity 9 at the end of your fah6 cmd


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Hey Jedi you wanna bet a keyboard swap (minus spacebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that I'm right, you're wrong and he does need VB?


Well, what do I get if i'm right? How bout I take that bet and you send me your spacebar when you find out your wrong.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Might have to have verbose logging on. just add -verbosity 9 at the end of your fah6 cmd


Did that awhile ago:

3930K: -verbostiy 9 -bigadv -smp 12
2600K: -verbosity 9 -smp 8 -bigadv

fixed typo


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> With a 3930k and a 2600k you should be @ 200k PPD


I don't think so...not sure how much a 3930k does, but a 2600k not Bigadv'ing only gets like 20k-30k depending on the clock 4-4.5GHz.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Well, what do I get if i'm right? How bout I take that bet and you send me your spacebar when you find out your wrong.


..... This is actually a good deal for me but I don't know.

Would you send me the blank spacebar if I'm wrong, and of course actually do the whole board swap (minus space bars) if I'm right? If so then you're on!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Did that awhile ago:
> 3930K: -verbostiy 9 -bigadv -smp 12
> 2600K: -verbosity 8 -smp 8 -bigadv


Ahhh it doesn't show it in the log with verbosity on, it shows it in the terminal. I run FAH nohup'd so I can see in my nohup.out it says....

12 cores detected


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> 2600K: -verbosity 8 -smp 8


Question what would be the upsides of doing this versus just -smp?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> ..... This is actually a good deal for me but I don't know.
> Would you send me the blank spacebar if I'm wrong, and of course actually do the whole board swap (minus space bars) if I'm right? If so then you're on!


Alright, get ready to send me your spacebar because youve got a deal.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Question what would be the upsides of doing this versus just -smp?


Because Nix thinks he has 12 cores, and -smp will use all the cores it sees. This means FAH will try to map to 12 cores when there are only 8 and it will decrease performance.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Ahhh it doesn't show it in the log with verbosity on, it shows it in the terminal. I run FAH nohup'd so I can see in my nohup.out it says....
> 
> 12 cores detected


Ah, great idea so:

FAH# nohup ./fah6 -verbosity 9 -bigadv -smp 8 &

on the 2600K ?


----------



## rctrucker

I know it is off topic, but what do the flames under a typical users name mean?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ah, great idea so:
> FAH# nohup ./fah6 -verbosity 9 -bigadv -smp 8 &
> on the 2600K ?


Correct.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I know it is off topic, but what do the flames under a typical users name mean?
> 
> I think it correlates to the number of posts you have.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I know it is off topic, but what do the flames under a typical users name mean?


Best guess..repped by a mod.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Correct.


Cool, so I have a 7510 running right now that has an ETA of 02:52:15. I'm going to "killall fah6" and it will stop at the next good stopping point then nohup this sucker.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Alright, get ready to send me your spacebar because you've got a deal.


Instantly scared and much less sure of myself than I was before, but not ready to back out! :determined smiley:

So have you done the core hack in VMware so you already know or is the outcome TBD still?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Cool, so I have a 7510 running right now that has an ETA of 02:52:15. I'm going to "killall fah6" and it will stop at the next good stopping point then nohup this sucker.


If you do a killall fah6 it will stop it in its tracks which is fine.


----------



## Caz

Random question...say a 2600k @ 4.5GHz Bigadv'ing...how long do some random WUs take? Short ones, long ones.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Instantly scared and much less sure of myself than I was before, but not ready to back out! :determined smiley:
> So have you done the core hack in VMware so you already know or is the outcome TBD still?


Well, at first I was pretty sure of myself then I remembered I only did the corehack to 8 when I had my 2500k so now I am not so confident. But my logic and reasoning is telling me that I am (hopefully) right.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Random question...say a 2600k @ 4.5GHz Bigadv'ing...how long do some random WUs take?


3 days or so.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> I think it correlates to the number of posts you have.


it's rep, not posts. Trying to downplay my awesomeitude... if it were posts then CSM would be cooler than me, is that the type of OCN you want to have! Huh!


----------



## rctrucker

Whew, I try my best to keep my rep to post ratio as low as possible.

And think, I only post in the folding competition threads!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I know it is off topic, but what do the flames under a typical users name mean?


Correlates to amount of Rep, there are rep "brackets" 0-100 = 1 flame, 100-250 = 2 flames etc (those are wrong amounts, but that's an example)


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Well, at first I was pretty sure of myself then I remembered I only did the corehack to 8 when I had my 2500k so now I am not so confident. But my logic and reasoning is telling me that I am (hopefully) right.


Alright!

We at least have a game of guesstimation here rather than one of us getting hustled, because neither of us are 100% positive.







This is exciting now more than scary
















Let's do each person shipping pays their own shipping of whatever gets shipped and loser ships first.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Correlates to amount of Rep, there are rep "brackets" 0-100 = 1 flame, 100-250 = 2 flames etc (those are wrong amounts, but that's an example)


No those are right I think., you just forgot 250-500 three flames, 500-750 4 flames, 750+ 5 flames, and folding editor flame = sellout.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Alright!
> We at least have a game of guesstimation here rather than one of us getting hustled, because neither of us are 100% positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exciting now more than scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do each person shipping pays their own shipping of whatever gets shipped and loser ships first.


Works for me, I just don't know what your gonna do without a spacebar for a few days


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> If you do a killall fah6 it will stop it in its tracks which is fine.


So far so good, thanks!


----------



## JedixJarf

Well i guess that means that FAH see's all 12 cores. Thanks for the spacebar juano


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Works for me, I just don't know what your gonna do without a spacebar for a few days


Use the same membrane keyboard I was using up until today. But what about you having nothing but a spacebar while you ship to me when you lose?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Well i guess that means that FAH see's all 12 cores. Thanks for the spacebar juano


Where do you see that? I ain't admitting defeat until he picks up a 6904.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Use the same membrane keyboard I was using up until today. But what about you having nothing but a spacebar while you ship to me when you lose?


Well, seeing as how I didn't loose...


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Alright!
> We at least have a game of guesstimation here rather than one of us getting hustled, because neither of us are 100% positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exciting now more than scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do each person shipping pays their own shipping of whatever gets shipped and loser ships first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No those are right I think., you just forgot 250-500 three flames, 500-750 4 flames, 750+ 5 flames, and folding editor flame = sellout.


But that would mean everyone with 1 rep would have 1 flame. I don' remember when I got mine, I think it was at 25 or 50.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Well, seeing as how I didn't loose...


Oh I see it saying 12 now, but still I'm not trying to back out of the deal, but wouldn't you say that him needing to get a 6903/4 is fair?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> But that would mean everyone with 1 rep would have 1 flame. I don' remember when I got mine, I think it was at 25 or 50.


yea I'm not sure of those exact numbers, I just wanted to point out that folding editors are sellouts.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Use the same membrane keyboard I was using up until today. But what about you having nothing but a spacebar while you ship to me when you lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see that? I ain't admitting defeat until he picks up a 6904.


Hahahaha ok. FAH reports 12 cores detected. But sure, ill play along, and its until he gets a 6903, I have only had like 2 or 3 6904's EVAR.


----------



## juano

Read my above post, I already addressed those two points.... jerk









Can't believe I may have very likely lost a part of the keyboard I've been waiting for for two months on the first day.









it ain't over till it's over though!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Read my above post, I already addressed those two points.... jerk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I may have very likely lost a part of the keyboard I've been waiting for for two months on the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it over till it's over though!


LOL. Man this is epic


----------



## Jango Vhett

Quick question here.
Can an i7 870 @ 4.1 do bigadv?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jango Vhett*
> 
> Quick question here.
> Can an i7 870 @ 4.1 do bigadv?


Double or nothing Jedi?

My answer is yes i can likey do a 6900/1 but those are very very rare, and the only way to get bigadv more often is with a core hack that would give you larger bigadv WUs that it likely couldn't complete.


----------



## Jango Vhett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Double or nothing Jedi?
> My answer is yes i can likey do a 6900/1 but those are very very rare, and the only way to get bigadv more often is with a core hack that would give you larger bigadv WUs that it likely couldn't complete.


So I might as well check -bigadv cause it won't hurt anything and might help?
I am running on Win 7 as I couldn't get Ubuntu on VBox setup right before CC.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Double or nothing Jedi?
> My answer is yes i can likey do a 6900/1 but those are very very rare, and the only way to get bigadv more often is with a core hack that would give you larger bigadv WUs that it likely couldn't complete.


IDK man, ive never seen a 870 in action.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jango Vhett*
> 
> So I might as well check -bigadv cause it won't hurt anything and might help?
> I am running on Win 7 as I couldn't get Ubuntu on VBox setup right before CC.


Yes, that is correct.

Jedi I have far too much adrenaline for being on a forum right now.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Yes, that is correct.
> Jedi I have far too much adrenaline for being on a forum right now.


Yea lol. I think I need to go take some of this betting spirit on an hour drive down to Jackpot.


----------



## Jango Vhett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Yes, that is correct.
> Jedi I have far too much adrenaline for being on a forum right now.


Thanks for the help.

Jedi if you're interested I was pulling in ~16k ppd @ 3.4 ghz without -bigadv before I OC'ed to 4.1 for the CC.


----------



## gildadan

Twas sad when I returned home today and realized that my computer had quit folding while I was at work. Least it wasn't dead.......yet.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jango Vhett*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Jedi if you're interested I was pulling in ~16k ppd @ 3.4 ghz without -bigadv before I OC'ed to 4.1 for the CC.


Whats it at now?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan*
> 
> Twas sad when I returned home today and realized that my computer had quit folding while I was at work. Least it wasn't dead.......yet.


More vcore!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> More vcore!


How much more vcore do you think he needs? I'll give you an over-under of 25mV. What do you say?









Seriously though I think we might need a deadline for him picking up a 6903/4, I can't sit at this level of anxiety forever. What do you think is fair, 3, 5, 10 WUs or two or three days or something?


----------



## Jango Vhett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Whats it at now?


It seems to be less oddly but I think that is because it is only using 3 cores so I could run my GPU too.
GPU tracker reports 10k-8k PPD but with the GPU it is up to 20kk PPD overall.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jango Vhett*
> 
> It seems to be less oddly but I think that is because it is only using 3 cores so I could run my GPU too.
> GPU tracker reports 10k-8k PPD but with the GPU it is up to 20kk PPD overall.


You shouldn't have to dedicate a core to an Nvidia GPU.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Hahahaha ok. FAH reports 12 cores detected. But sure, ill play along, and its until he gets a 6903, I have only had like 2 or 3 6904's EVAR.


is it a problem that mine says 4 threads? lol


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jango Vhett*
> 
> It seems to be less oddly but I think that is because it is only using 3 cores so I could run my GPU too.
> GPU tracker reports 10k-8k PPD but with the GPU it is up to 20kk PPD overall.


wait, you dont have hyperthreading on?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> is it a problem that mine says 4 threads? lol


Nope, that's what yours should say.

Well Jedi I'm going to try to play some D3 while I still have a space bar.







Let me know what you think about a deadline either in days or WUs.


----------



## Jango Vhett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You shouldn't have to dedicate a core to an Nvidia GPU.


Everything I could find said you had to, but I wasn't looking at Nvidia specific info because until a week or two ago I had an HD 4830.

No Jedi I don't have HT on.
Does it make that much difference when folding?


----------



## kyismaster

lolwut


----------



## kyismaster

I lost my original WU due to an unexpected BSOD for having the wrong vcore


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> lolwut


Wait, do you have a bigadv runnin in there right now? And yeah the system monitor will be jacked up because it thinks you have 12 cores.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut


That's normal. The system monitor goes bonkers when you use the corehack.


----------



## yannickhk

God dammit, this is the 2nd 6903 that I lost because of my crappy internet connection. Stupid Chinese government throttles the upload, so it takes 2 or 3 days of trying to get the results to stanford. Man I am pissed. I thought that langouste would help .... BS. *end rant*









As for the Juano vs jedi goes, sorry to say Juano, but jedi is right. You can't use more than 8 cores with WM (I tried with my CPU) but the corehack works just fine. So you can get bigadv WU with WM, you just can't use all your cores if you own a 12 threaded CPU.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yannickhk*
> 
> God dammit, this is the 2nd 6903 that I lost because of my crappy internet connection. Stupid Chinese government throttles the upload, so it takes 2 or 3 days of trying to get the results to stanford. Man I am pissed. I thought that langouste would help .... BS. *end rant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Juano vs jedi goes, sorry to say Juano, but jedi is right. You can't use more than 8 cores with WM (I tried with my CPU) but the corehack works just fine. So you can get bigadv WU with WM, you just can't use all your cores if you own a 12 threaded CPU.


I'm holding out till the bitter end!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'm holding out till the bitter end!


Hahaha lol ok.


----------



## juano

Looks like my only hope right now is in getting a deadline going, what do you say, if he can't confirm a 6903 in two days then I win. Sounds more than fair to me.


----------



## THC Butterz

bionic is officially over, thus my cpu joins my gpu's... chimpin... lol


----------



## yannickhk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Looks like my only hope right now is in getting a deadline going, what do you say, if he can't confirm a 6903 in two days then I win. Sounds more than fair to me.


lol, you are being brave ....


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yannickhk*
> 
> lol, you are being brave ....


No, now I'm being crafty and desperate. Being brave was just the brief moment I took the bet.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jango Vhett*
> 
> Everything I could find said you had to, but I wasn't looking at Nvidia specific info because until a week or two ago I had an HD 4830.
> No Jedi I don't have HT on.
> Does it make that much difference when folding?


HT makes a huge difference! That is why intel created it.


----------



## kyismaster

how much is a linux box sapposed to bring in PPD?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> how much is a linux box sapposed to bring in PPD?


Depends on the hardware.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> No, now I'm being crafty and desperate. Being brave was just the brief moment I took the bet.


Took the bet? You made the bet 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> how much is a linux box sapposed to bring in PPD?


Depends. 2500k @ 5ghz with 2133 ram about 55k ppd.


----------



## kyismaster

alot better than the 1k ppd I was bringing! stupid windows









anyways I got some boincers here









recruitment ftw.


----------



## ugotd8

Wow, I remember when the Q9550 was a big deal, now it's like... junk. 



Found it in my basement, had forgotten all about it.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Took the bet? You made the bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends. 2500k @ 5ghz with 2133 ram about 55k ppd.


Doesn't mean I still didn't have to pysch myself up to accept my own bet.









Don't change the subject though: deadline, what are you're thoughts? The suspense is killing me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Wow, I remember when the Q9550 was a big deal, now it's like... junk.
> 
> Found it in my basement, had forgotten all about it.


According to that pic I'm still in the lead at least.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Doesn't mean I still didn't have to pysch myself up to accept my own bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't change the subject though: deadline, what are you're thoughts? The suspense is killing me.
> According to that pic I'm still in the lead at least.


We'll know in about 63 minutes or so.


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Wow, I remember when the Q9550 was a big deal, now it's like... junk.
> 
> Found it in my basement, had forgotten all about it.


That 3930k is HOT.

I wants one.....


----------



## kyismaster

Hey Jedi,

Do you want to do OCN a favor?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Doesn't mean I still didn't have to pysch myself up to accept my own bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't change the subject though: deadline, what are you're thoughts? The suspense is killing me.
> According to that pic I'm still in the lead at least.


If you think you need to wait 2 days then sure. 2 days. If he doesnt pick one up in the next couple minutes im gonna TV in and make sure he pulls one some how !


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Hey Jedi,
> Do you want to do OCN a favor?


How many favors do you greedy people want.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> That 3930k is HOT.
> I wants one.....


I think MC has them for $500 now, last time I checked. Not suggesting you go buy one, but I think they are cheaper at MC than anywhere else.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> We'll know in about 63 minutes or so.


Well Jedi the terms are official according to our subject, if he doesn't get a 6903 or higher next WU then I win.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> If you think you need to wait 2 days then sure. 2 days. If he doesnt pick one up in the next couple minutes im gonna TV in and make sure he pulls one some how !


Nope too late, next WU or bust.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Well Jedi the terms are official according to our subject, if he doesn't get a 6903 or higher next WU then I win.


You wish buddy.


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I think MC has them for $500 now, last time I checked. Not suggesting you go buy one, but I think they are cheaper at MC than anywhere else.


Yes I know.

Microcenter is the Devil.

I almost bought one a few times, but I am holding out now for 4p goodness...........

Those numbers are great though....


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> How many favors do you greedy people want.


all, we want them ALL.










anyways.

Could you write a brief, but specific guide to connect to [email protected] client for chimp challenge for extremely first time folders? (( im gonna go try to recruit ))


----------



## kyismaster

Lol if you can get a 4p,

PLEASE DO. we will love you, and build monuments in your favor.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> all, we want them ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways.
> Could you write a brief, but specific guide to connect to [email protected] client for chimp challenge for extremely first time folders? (( im gonna go try to recruit ))


http://www.overclock.net/t/1249467/official-chimp-challenge-2012-signup-thread/0_40#post_17097566


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1249467/official-chimp-challenge-2012-signup-thread/0_40#post_17097566


<___< zodac doing something? -legasp-

thanks anyways.


----------



## I7guy

How do I put my system specs in my darn sig???

I keep asking about -bigadv and everyone wants my rig specs lol


----------



## juano

rigbuilder in the top right of this page, then on your profile page right under your signature will have options of things to feature or show off.


----------



## kyismaster

>: ) T32 is falling apart.

Im going to have ~ 50k drop in ~ 24 hours.

Its kinda nice.

12 x E8400 = 2k ppd each = 24k
1 x Q9400 = 6k ppd
1 x i5-2500k = ~ 4kppd
1 x linux box i5-2500k = ???ppd
1 x T2400 = ~ 1kppd
2 x GPU = 10kppd


----------



## AddictedGamer93

What kind of ppd should i be getting on a 7200 WU (jackass)


----------



## kyismaster

whats a 7200?

E7200?


----------



## kyismaster

What kind of WU is a 6097?


----------



## ugotd8

Crap... another 7504.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> What kind of WU is a 6097?


SMP


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Crap... another 7504.


It's ok, youll get a bigadv eventually.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Crap... another 7504.


OH HERP DERPIDY DERP.

I know why you arent getting bigadv units 

You need to run the config again and when it prompts you for unit size you HAVE TO PUT BIG.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> It's ok, youll get a bigadv eventually.


Like hell he will.

BWAHAHHAHHAHHA!

Just to be on the safe side though, I've already preemptively starting packing my bags and booked a ticket to hardforum or somewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> OH HERP DERPIDY DERP.
> 
> I know why you arent getting bigadv units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to run the config again and when it prompts you for unit size you HAVE TO PUT BIG.



NO HELPING!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Like hell he will.
> BWAHAHHAHHAHHA!
> Just to be on the safe side though, I've already preemptively starting packing my bags and booked a ticket to hardforum or somewhere.
> NO HELPING!


Heh.


----------



## kyismaster

where in the world do you find a 4p?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> where in the world do you find a 4p?


Build one?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Build one?


Can't find the right mobo.

All I see are AMD 4p's


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Can't find the right mobo.
> All I see are AMD 4p's


then you are doing it right.


----------



## ugotd8

No helping needed, it was already set to big...


----------



## Diamondhead

Is it too late to join in?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> No helping needed, it was already set to big...


YES! YES! Release your anger and your journey to the dark side shall be complete!


----------



## JedixJarf

> Originally Posted by *Diamondhead*
> 
> Is it too late to join in?


absolutely not!

Welcome


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> No helping needed, it was already set to big...


Would you mind getting a teamviewer session setup or giving some ssh access to your little vm? I am determined to prove poor Juano wrong.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Would you mind getting a teamviewer session setup or giving some ssh access to your little vm? I am determined to prove poor Juano wrong.


NO TOUCHING!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> NO TOUCHING!


If it isnt setup correctly then helping him out certainly is not against the rules.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Can't find the right mobo.
> All I see are AMD 4p's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> then you are doing it right.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> NO TOUCHING!


Can I put him back in the cage?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> NO TOUCHING!


Hush! We need growth pts.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> If it isnt setup correctly then helping him out certainly is not against the rules.


I have altered the deal, pray I do not alter it any further.








no that's fine, just no black magic.


----------



## Diamondhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> absolutely not!
> 
> Welcome


Ok








I've just begun. Using my spare rig, because it's too hot to run my sig rig 24/7, 30c in my house right now.









Cheers


----------



## JedixJarf

Actually Juano, now that I think about it....

Our 2500k folder uses VMware player and folds bigadv units.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I have altered the deal, pray I do not alter it any further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no that's fine, just no black magic.


I lol'd, black magic lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'd black magic for tha helluvit and tell ya I didn't. What you don't know won't hurt you...

...wait did I say that out loud?









Nvm.









~Ceadder


----------



## Cord78

wow just brought the wife's desktop online to fold...

poor thing only has a Pentium D









currently 1.5 days to chew through a 7019WU


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cord78*
> 
> wow just brought the wife's desktop online to fold...
> poor thing only has a Pentium D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently 1.5 days to chew through a 7019WU










not sadder than the intel atom's

any ppd is good ppd.

my lappy only gets 500ppd


----------



## kyismaster

[01:21:49] - Ask before connecting: No
[01:21:49] - User name: OCNChimpin (Team 37726)
[01:21:49] - User ID: 1E6BBB6B479A2BF7
[01:21:49] - Machine ID: 1
[01:21:49]
[01:21:50] Loaded queue successfully.
[01:21:50] Initialization complete
[01:21:50]
[01:21:50] + Processing work unit
[01:21:50] Core required: FahCore_78.exe
[01:21:50] Core found.
[01:21:50] Working on queue slot 01 [May 18 01:21:50 UTC]
[01:21:50] + Working ...
[01:21:52]
[01:21:52] *

*
[01:21:52] [email protected] Gromacs Core
[01:21:52] Version 1.90 (March 8, 2006)
[01:21:52]
[01:21:52] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:21:52] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:21:52] - Files status OK
[01:21:53] - Expanded 664247 -> 3328716 (decompressed 501.1 percent)
[01:21:57]
[01:21:57] Project: 6897 (Run 283, Clone 1, Gen 71)
[01:21:57]
[01:21:57] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[01:21:57] Entering M.D.
[01:22:18] (Starting from checkpoint)
[01:22:18] Protein: ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
[01:22:18]
[01:22:18] Writing local files
[01:26:26] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
[01:26:27] Extra SSE boost OK.
[01:45:22] Writing local files
[01:45:22] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
[02:03:49] Writing local files
[02:03:49] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
[02:22:48] Writing local files
[02:22:48] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
[02:41:58] Writing local files
[02:41:58] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
[03:01:11] Writing local files
[03:01:11] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
[03:23:34] Writing local files
..........
.........
..........
[01:29:08] Writing local files
[01:29:08] Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
[01:47:59] Writing local files
[01:47:59] Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
[02:07:17] Writing local files
[02:07:17] Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
[02:26:13] Writing local files
[02:26:13] Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)

Yay my first Lappy WU is almost done


----------



## Cord78

I managed to get a couple of spare rigs at work to fold.

I had an idea about getting a spare server at work to fold, its got a nice Xeon sitting there doing nothing. But the IT manager won't go for it.


----------



## jdip

T32Monkeys growth is unreal. What forum is that anyway?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> T32Monkeys growth is unreal. What forum is that anyway?


http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=707563&highlight=chimp+challenge&page=19#


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay this has me a tad bit worried. How many parts are there to 8042?









I think my 6870 may have stalled it but I looked at the logfile and it looks okay but I've had 8042 since yesterday and it looks like it turned it in but...


Spoiler: My Logfile...



*********************** Log Started 2012-05-17T18:11:15 ************************
18:11:15:************************* [email protected] Client *************************
18:11:15: Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
18:11:15: Copyright: (c) 2009-2012 Stanford University
18:11:15: Author: Joseph Coffland
18:11:15: Args: --lifeline 4328 --command-port=36330
18:11:15: Config: C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
18:11:15:******************************** Build ********************************
18:11:15: Version: 7.1.43
18:11:15: Date: Jan 2 2012
18:11:15: Time: 12:33:05
18:11:15: SVN Rev: 3223
18:11:15: Branch: fah/trunk/client
18:11:15: Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
18:11:15: Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /<a>Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279</a> /Ox -<a>arch:SSE</a>
18:11:15: /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT
18:11:15: Platform: win32 XP
18:11:15: Bits: 32
18:11:15: Mode: Release
18:11:15:******************************* System ********************************
18:11:15: CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor
18:11:15: CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
18:11:15: CPUs: 6
18:11:15: Memory: 7.99GiB
18:11:15: Free Memory: 5.81GiB
18:11:15: Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
18:11:15: On Battery: false
18:11:15: UTC offset: -7
18:11:15: PID: 5908
18:11:15: CWD: C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
18:11:15: OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
18:11:15: OS Arch: AMD64
18:11:15: GPUs: 1
18:11:15: GPU 0: ATI:4 Barts XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]
18:11:15: CUDA: Not detected
18:11:15:Win32 Service: false
18:11:15:***********************************************************************
18:11:15:
18:11:15: 
18:11:15:
18:11:15:
18:11:15: 
18:11:15:
18:11:15:
18:11:15: 
18:11:15:
18:11:15:
18:11:15: 
18:11:15:
18:11:15:
18:11:15:
18:11:15:
18:11:15: 
18:11:15:
18:11:15:
18:11:15:
18:11:15:
18:11:15:
18:11:15:Trying to access database...
18:11:17:Successfully acquired database lock
18:11:17:Enabled folding slot 01: READY smp:6
18:11:18:<a>WU01:FS01:Starting</a>
18:11:18:<a>WU01:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
18:11:19:Server connection id=1 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
18:11:19:<a>WU01:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 5148
18:11:19:<a>WU01:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:3692</a>
18:11:19:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:*</a>

*
18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Ensuring status. Please wait.
18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Working with standard loops on this execution.
18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Previous termination of core was improper.
18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1129828 -> 3056400 (decompressed 270.5 percent)
18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1129828 data_size=3056400, decompressed_data_size=3056400 diff=0
18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 1, Clone 2314, Gen 23)
18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
18:11:36:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Using</a> Gromacs checkpoints
18:11:36:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Resuming</a> from checkpoint
18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.log
18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.trr
18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.xtc
18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.edr
18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 166110 out of 250000 steps (66%)
18:14:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
18:17:08:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
18:20:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
18:23:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
18:26:26:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
18:28:56:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
18:31:28:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
18:34:13:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
18:36:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
18:39:24:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
18:41:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
18:44:19:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
18:46:46:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
18:49:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
18:51:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
18:54:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
18:56:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
18:59:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
19:01:58:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
19:04:35:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
19:06:57:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
19:09:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
19:11:40:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
19:14:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
19:16:49:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
19:19:43:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
19:22:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
19:24:38:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
19:27:12:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
19:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
19:33:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
19:36:05:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
19:43:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to assign3.stanford.<a>edu:8080</a>
19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.59
19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:6 from 171.67.108.59
19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
19:43:19:<a>WU00:FS01ownloading</a> 1.08MiB
19:43:25:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 40.54%
19:43:31:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 81.08%
19:43:36:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> complete
19:43:36:<a>WU00:FS01:Received</a> Unit: id:00 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:4365</a> gen:9 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f996101aa78e773</a>
19:46:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
19:46:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Finished</a> Work Unit:
19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 1348944 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 1348944
19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:trr</a> file hash check passed.
19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 819892 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 819892
19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:edr</a> file hash check passed.
19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:logfile</a> size: 24804
19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Leaving</a> Run
19:46:46:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Writing 2199132 bytes of core data to disk...
19:46:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4one</a>: 2198620 -> 2109947 (compressed to 95.9 percent)
19:46:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>: ... Done.
19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Shutting down core
19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:Sending</a> unit results: id:01 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:1 <a>clone:2314</a> gen:23 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x0000001a6652edcb4f8f14afa5ba1f6b</a>
19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:Uploading</a> 2.01MiB to 171.67.108.59
19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Starting</a>
19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 6624
19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:6220</a>
19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:*</a>

*
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Created dyn
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1131108 -> 3058560 (decompressed 270.4 percent)
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1131108 data_size=3058560, decompressed_data_size=3058560 diff=0
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 0, Clone 4365, Gen 9)
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
19:46:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
19:46:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
19:46:59:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 34.16%
19:47:05:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 37.26%
19:47:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 43.47%
19:47:17:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 46.58%
19:47:24:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 52.79%
19:47:30:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 59.00%
19:47:37:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 65.21%
19:47:43:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 71.42%
19:47:49:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 77.63%
19:47:55:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 83.84%
19:48:03:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 93.16%
19:48:10:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 99.37%
19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> complete
19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Final</a> credit estimate, 1417.00 points
19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Cleaning</a> up
20:07:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
20:10:03:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
20:12:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
20:14:48:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
20:17:11:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
20:19:42:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
20:22:25:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
20:25:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
20:27:40:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
20:30:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
20:32:38:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
20:34:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
20:37:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
20:39:44:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
20:42:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
20:44:27:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
20:46:45:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
20:49:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
20:51:24:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
20:54:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
20:56:44:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
20:59:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
21:02:00:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
21:04:24:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
21:06:45:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
21:08:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
21:11:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
21:13:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
21:15:46:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
21:18:01:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
21:20:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
21:22:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
21:24:46:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
21:27:00:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
21:29:38:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
21:32:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
21:34:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
21:36:34:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
21:38:46:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
21:41:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
21:43:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
21:45:29:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
21:47:41:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
21:49:54:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
21:52:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
21:54:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
21:56:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
21:58:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
22:01:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
22:03:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
22:05:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
22:07:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 130000 out of 250000 steps (52%)
22:10:05:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 132500 out of 250000 steps (53%)
22:12:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 135000 out of 250000 steps (54%)
22:14:37:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 137500 out of 250000 steps (55%)
22:16:54:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 140000 out of 250000 steps (56%)
22:19:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 142500 out of 250000 steps (57%)
22:21:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 145000 out of 250000 steps (58%)
22:23:51:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 147500 out of 250000 steps (59%)
22:26:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 150000 out of 250000 steps (60%)
22:28:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 152500 out of 250000 steps (61%)
22:30:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 155000 out of 250000 steps (62%)
22:33:53:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 157500 out of 250000 steps (63%)
22:37:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 160000 out of 250000 steps (64%)
22:40:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 162500 out of 250000 steps (65%)
22:44:28:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 165000 out of 250000 steps (66%)
22:48:28:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
22:52:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
22:56:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
22:59:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
23:03:38:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
23:06:43:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
23:09:29:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
23:12:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
23:14:48:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
23:17:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
23:20:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
23:22:43:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
23:25:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
23:27:31:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
23:29:56:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
23:32:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
23:34:44:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
23:37:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
23:39:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
23:42:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
23:45:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
23:47:41:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
23:59:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
00:04:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
00:09:13:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
00:13:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
00:16:00:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
00:18:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
00:20:42:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
00:23:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
00:25:39:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
00:28:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
00:30:22:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to assign3.stanford.<a>edu:8080</a>
00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.59
00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:6 from 171.67.108.59
00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
00:30:24:<a>WU01:FS01ownloading</a> 1.08MiB
00:30:30:<a>WU01:FS01ownload</a> 69.52%
00:30:32:<a>WU01:FS01ownload</a> complete
00:30:32:<a>WU01:FS01:Received</a> Unit: id:01 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:1516</a> gen:20 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f8f09ab35d24d90</a>
00:32:56:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
00:32:57:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Finished</a> Work Unit:
00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 1350564 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 1350564
00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:trr</a> file hash check passed.
00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 820872 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 820872
00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:edr</a> file hash check passed.
00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:logfile</a> size: 24036
00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Leaving</a> Run
00:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Writing 2200964 bytes of core data to disk...
00:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4one</a>: 2200452 -> 2112436 (compressed to 96.0 percent)
00:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>: ... Done.
00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Shutting down core
00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:Sending</a> unit results: id:00 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:4365</a> gen:9 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f996101aa78e773</a>
00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:Uploading</a> 2.02MiB to 171.67.108.59
00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Starting</a>
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 2236
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:3636</a>
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:*</a>

*
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Created dyn
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1130682 -> 3058560 (decompressed 270.5 percent)
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1130682 data_size=3058560, decompressed_data_size=3058560 diff=0
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 0, Clone 1516, Gen 20)
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
00:33:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
00:33:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
00:33:21:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 34.12%
00:33:29:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 49.63%
00:33:37:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 58.93%
00:33:45:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 71.34%
00:33:51:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 80.64%
00:33:58:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 89.95%
00:34:06:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 99.25%
00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> complete
00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Final</a> credit estimate, 1401.00 points
00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Cleaning</a> up
00:35:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
00:38:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
00:40:40:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
00:43:07:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
00:46:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
00:48:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
00:51:25:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
00:53:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
00:56:25:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
00:58:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
01:00:54:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
01:03:09:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
01:05:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
01:07:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
01:09:51:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
01:12:07:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
01:14:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
01:16:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
01:18:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
01:21:35:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
01:23:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
01:26:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
01:29:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
01:31:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
01:34:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
01:36:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
01:39:28:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
01:42:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
01:44:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
01:47:33:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
01:50:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
01:53:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
01:58:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
02:03:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
02:06:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
02:08:56:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
02:11:22:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
02:13:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
02:16:24:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
02:18:54:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
02:21:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
02:24:07:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
02:30:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
02:34:22:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
02:38:43:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
02:41:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
02:43:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
02:50:27:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
02:52:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
02:54:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
02:57:33:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
03:00:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 130000 out of 250000 steps (52%)
03:03:09:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 132500 out of 250000 steps (53%)
03:05:49:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 135000 out of 250000 steps (54%)
03:08:34:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 137500 out of 250000 steps (55%)
03:11:28:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 140000 out of 250000 steps (56%)
03:14:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 142500 out of 250000 steps (57%)
03:17:12:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 145000 out of 250000 steps (58%)
03:19:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 147500 out of 250000 steps (59%)
03:22:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 150000 out of 250000 steps (60%)
03:27:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 152500 out of 250000 steps (61%)
03:31:12:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 155000 out of 250000 steps (62%)
03:35:31:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 157500 out of 250000 steps (63%)
03:39:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 160000 out of 250000 steps (64%)
03:42:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 162500 out of 250000 steps (65%)
03:46:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 165000 out of 250000 steps (66%)
03:48:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
03:55:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
03:58:13:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
03:58:35:Adding folding slot 00: READY <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]"
03:58:35:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
03:58:36:Removing old file 'configs/config-20120218-070528.xml'
03:58:36:Saving configuration to config.xml
03:58:36:
03:58:36: 
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36: 
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36: 
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36: 
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36: 
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36:
03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: READY <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00ownloading</a> 44.42KiB
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00ownload</a> complete
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:00 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:21 <a>clone:144</a> gen:10 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d94b91b7901a799</a>
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Starting</a>
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 4044
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:1584</a>
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00ownloading</a> project 11293 description
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to fah-web.stanford.edu:80
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:*</a>

*
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 44970 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.6 percent)
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44970 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 21, Clone 144, Gen 10)
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00roject</a> 11293 description downloaded successfully
03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 00/wudata_01.tpr: 3175289426 2704983951 487276858 134579699 2101973632
03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
03:58:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
03:58:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
04:02:10:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
04:06:00:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
04:09:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
04:13:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
04:17:26:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
04:21:13:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
04:24:56:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
04:28:38:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
04:32:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
04:36:02:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
04:39:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
04:43:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
04:47:10:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
04:50:52:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
04:54:36:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
04:58:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
05:02:03:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
05:05:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
05:09:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
05:13:13:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
05:14:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
05:16:56:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
05:20:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
05:24:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
05:28:47:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
05:32:42:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
05:36:31:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
05:52:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
05:57:15:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
06:04:58:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
06:06:07:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
06:14:07:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
06:18:26:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
06:22:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
06:26:53:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
06:31:05:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
06:35:19:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
06:39:33:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
06:43:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
06:44:54:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
06:48:04:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
06:52:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
07:08:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
07:18:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
07:22:34:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
07:26:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
07:30:31:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
07:34:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
07:38:08:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
07:41:58:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
07:45:42:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
07:49:27:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
07:53:12:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
07:56:59:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
08:00:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
08:04:33:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
08:08:19:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
08:12:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
08:15:53:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
08:19:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
08:23:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
08:27:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
08:31:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
08:35:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
08:39:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
08:43:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
08:47:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
08:51:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
08:55:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
08:59:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
09:03:50:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
09:07:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
09:09:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
09:11:31:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
09:15:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
09:19:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
09:22:59:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
09:26:50:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
09:30:38:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
09:34:24:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
09:38:12:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
09:41:59:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
09:45:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
09:49:35:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
09:53:24:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
09:57:14:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
10:01:05:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
10:04:54:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
10:08:41:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
10:12:35:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
10:16:21:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
10:20:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
10:24:01:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
10:27:50:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
10:29:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
10:31:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
10:35:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
10:39:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
10:43:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
10:47:36:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
10:51:32:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
10:55:24:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
10:59:15:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
11:03:10:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
11:03:11:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
11:03:14:<a>WU02:FS00ownloading</a> 44.25KiB
11:03:15:<a>WU02:FS00ownload</a> complete
11:03:15:<a>WU02:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:02 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:1 <a>clone:378</a> gen:9 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d925610173e18ff</a>
11:07:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Finished</a> fah_main
11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Successful</a> run
11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 2446516 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 2446516 bytes for xtc file
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 2446516 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2446516
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 2446516 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783983948
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 75840 75840 783983948 bytes for arc file=<00/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 75840 bytes for arc file
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 75840 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783908108
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:trr</a> file hash check passed.
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 544 bytes for edr file
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> bedfile
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:edr</a> file hash check passed.
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 120006 bytes for logfile
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> logfile
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: success in DynamicWrapper
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: done
11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Run</a>: GuardedRun completed.
11:07:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:+</a> Opened results file
11:07:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Writing 2643418 bytes of core data to disk...
11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16one</a>: 2642906 -> 2488498 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>: ... Done.
11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Shutting</a> down core
11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:Sending</a> unit results: id:00 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:21 <a>clone:144</a> gen:10 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d94b91b7901a799</a>
11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:Uploading</a> 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Starting</a>
11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 5576
11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:4532</a>
11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:*</a>

*
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 44798 -> 171163 (decompressed 382.0 percent)
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44798 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 1, Clone 378, Gen 9)
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
11:07:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 02/wudata_01.tpr: 1585467619 1580434884 3021883417 4177842845 1093425257
11:07:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
11:07:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
11:07:50:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
11:07:54:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 26.33%
11:07:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
11:07:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
11:08:01:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 31.60%
11:08:14:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 34.23%
11:08:25:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 39.50%
11:08:33:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 44.76%
11:08:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 47.39%
11:08:48:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 50.03%
11:08:57:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 55.29%
11:09:06:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 60.56%
11:09:16:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 65.83%
11:09:26:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 71.09%
11:09:35:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 76.36%
11:09:44:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 81.62%
11:09:54:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 86.89%
11:09:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
11:10:04:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 92.16%
11:10:13:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 97.42%
11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> complete
11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Final</a> credit estimate, 1835.00 points
11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Cleaning</a> up
11:12:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
11:16:38:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
11:20:58:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
11:25:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
11:29:19:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
11:33:34:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
11:37:45:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
11:41:57:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
11:46:23:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
11:49:34:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
11:50:37:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
11:54:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
11:57:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
11:59:07:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
12:03:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
12:03:27:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
12:07:42:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
12:07:57:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
12:12:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
12:14:51:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
12:16:25:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
12:21:12:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
12:21:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
12:25:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
12:27:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
12:30:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
12:34:13:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
12:34:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
12:38:44:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
12:43:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
12:47:27:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
12:51:03:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
12:51:40:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
12:56:22:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
13:01:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
13:05:25:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
13:09:36:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
13:13:47:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
13:17:59:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
13:22:10:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
13:26:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
13:29:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
13:30:31:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
13:35:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
13:39:31:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
13:44:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
13:50:01:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
13:50:16:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
13:55:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
13:56:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
13:59:43:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
14:02:21:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
14:03:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
14:07:54:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
14:09:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
14:11:58:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
14:14:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
14:16:03:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
14:20:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
14:24:25:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
14:24:58:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
14:28:28:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
14:32:35:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
14:36:42:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
14:40:47:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
14:44:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
14:48:43:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
14:48:57:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
14:53:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
14:57:08:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
15:01:11:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
15:05:14:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
15:09:20:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
15:12:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
15:13:18:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
15:17:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
15:21:30:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
15:23:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
15:25:37:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
15:28:41:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
15:29:43:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
15:32:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
15:33:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
15:36:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
15:37:58:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
15:41:03:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
15:42:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
15:46:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
15:46:16:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to assign3.stanford.<a>edu:8080</a>
15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.59
15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:6 from 171.67.108.59
15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
15:46:22:<a>WU00:FS01ownloading</a> 1.08MiB
15:46:28:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 34.77%
15:46:34:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 81.13%
15:46:37:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> complete
15:46:37:<a>WU00:FS01:Received</a> Unit: id:00 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:565</a> gen:10 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000176652edcb4f8f077e8dbf8333</a>
15:50:15:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
15:51:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
15:51:49:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Finished</a> Work Unit:
15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 1350564 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 1350564
15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:trr</a> file hash check passed.
15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 820764 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 820764
15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:edr</a> file hash check passed.
15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:logfile</a> size: 26777
15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Leaving</a> Run
15:52:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Writing 2203597 bytes of core data to disk...
15:52:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4one</a>: 2203085 -> 2112319 (compressed to 95.8 percent)
15:52:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>: ... Done.
15:52:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Shutting down core
15:52:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
15:52:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:Sending</a> unit results: id:01 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:1516</a> gen:20 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f8f09ab35d24d90</a>
15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:Uploading</a> 2.01MiB to 171.67.108.59
15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Starting</a>
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 7104
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:6984</a>
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:*</a>

*
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Created dyn
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1130459 -> 3058560 (decompressed 270.5 percent)
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1130459 data_size=3058560, decompressed_data_size=3058560 diff=0
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 0, Clone 565, Gen 10)
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
15:52:08:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
15:52:10:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 34.12%
15:52:18:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 43.43%
15:52:25:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 52.73%
15:52:32:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 62.04%
15:52:37:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
15:52:40:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 71.34%
15:52:47:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 80.65%
15:52:54:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 89.95%
15:53:01:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 96.16%
15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> complete
15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Final</a> credit estimate, 786.00 points
15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Cleaning</a> up
15:54:16:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
15:58:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
15:58:40:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
16:02:26:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
16:05:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
16:06:27:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
16:10:32:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
16:14:39:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
16:18:42:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
16:22:44:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
16:26:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
16:30:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
16:31:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
16:34:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
16:39:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
16:43:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
16:47:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
16:51:09:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
16:55:10:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
16:59:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
17:03:11:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
17:07:10:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
17:11:18:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
17:12:45:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
17:15:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
17:18:42:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
17:19:34:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
17:23:39:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
17:24:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
17:27:46:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
17:28:41:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
17:31:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
17:35:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
17:35:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
17:39:59:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
17:41:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
17:44:03:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
17:47:53:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
17:48:03:Server connection id=2 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
17:48:04:Server connection id=1 ended
17:48:08:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
17:52:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
17:56:16:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
17:56:24:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
18:00:22:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
18:01:28:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
18:04:26:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
18:04:28:<a>WU01:FS00ownloading</a> 44.54KiB
18:04:29:<a>WU01:FS00ownload</a> complete
18:04:29:<a>WU01:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:01 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:11 <a>clone:120</a> gen:11 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x0000000f6652edbc4d9257fe263abb9a</a>
18:08:30:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Finished</a> fah_main
18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Successful</a> run
18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 2445972 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 2445972 bytes for xtc file
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 2445972 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2445972
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 2445972 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783984492
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 75840 75840 783984492 bytes for arc file=<02/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 75840 bytes for arc file
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 75840 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783908652
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:trr</a> file hash check passed.
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 544 bytes for edr file
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> bedfile
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:edr</a> file hash check passed.
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 120007 bytes for logfile
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> logfile
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: success in DynamicWrapper
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: done
18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Run</a>: GuardedRun completed.
18:09:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:+</a> Opened results file
18:09:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Writing 2642875 bytes of core data to disk...
18:09:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16one</a>: 2642363 -> 2487397 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
18:09:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>: ... Done.
18:09:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Shutting</a> down core
18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
18:09:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:Sending</a> unit results: id:02 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:1 <a>clone:378</a> gen:9 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d925610173e18ff</a>
18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:Uploading</a> 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Starting</a>
18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 5936
18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:4052</a>
18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:*</a>

*
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 45100 -> 171163 (decompressed 379.5 percent)
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45100 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 11, Clone 120, Gen 11)
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 01/wudata_01.tpr: 1945355054 3592803552 3632654803 403167026 2460665598
18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
18:09:13:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
18:09:13:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
18:09:13:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 28.98%
18:09:19:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 34.24%
18:09:25:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 42.15%
18:09:32:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 50.05%
18:09:39:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 57.95%
18:09:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 65.85%
18:09:54:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 76.39%
18:10:01:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 84.29%
18:10:08:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 92.20%
18:10:14:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 100.00%
18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> complete
18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Final</a> credit estimate, 1835.00 points
18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Cleaning</a> up
18:12:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
18:16:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
18:19:56:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
18:21:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
18:23:37:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
18:27:19:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
18:31:01:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
18:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
18:34:44:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
18:38:25:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
18:42:06:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
18:45:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
18:46:15:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
18:49:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
18:53:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
18:56:51:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
18:57:01:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
19:00:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
19:04:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
19:04:13:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
19:07:53:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
19:11:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
19:15:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
19:18:31:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
19:18:56:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
19:22:37:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
19:26:18:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
19:29:59:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
19:30:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
19:33:40:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
19:37:21:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
19:40:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
19:41:02:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
19:44:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
19:48:24:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
19:52:05:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
19:54:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
19:55:46:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
19:59:27:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
20:03:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
20:06:49:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
20:08:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
20:10:31:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
20:14:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
20:17:54:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
20:21:01:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
20:21:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
20:25:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
20:28:56:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
20:32:37:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
20:32:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
20:36:18:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
20:40:00:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
20:43:40:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
20:44:58:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
20:47:21:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
20:51:02:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
20:54:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
20:57:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
20:58:24:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
21:02:05:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
21:05:45:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
21:09:26:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
21:10:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
21:13:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
21:16:47:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
21:20:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
21:22:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
21:24:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
21:27:53:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
21:31:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
21:35:08:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
21:35:17:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
21:38:57:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
21:42:40:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
21:43:51:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
21:46:20:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
21:50:01:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
21:53:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
21:56:29:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
21:57:23:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
22:01:04:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
22:04:45:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
22:08:26:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
22:08:40:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
22:12:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
22:15:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
22:19:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
22:23:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
22:24:31:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
22:26:55:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
22:30:39:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
22:34:22:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
22:37:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
22:38:06:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
22:41:49:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
22:45:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
22:49:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
22:52:58:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
22:55:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
22:56:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
23:00:24:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
23:04:08:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
23:05:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
23:07:51:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
23:11:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
23:15:19:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
23:19:02:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
23:19:58:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
23:22:46:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
23:26:29:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
23:30:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
23:34:00:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
23:37:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
23:37:45:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
23:41:59:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
23:46:16:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
23:50:16:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
23:54:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
23:57:58:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
00:01:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
00:05:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
00:09:11:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
00:11:50:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
00:14:50:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
******************************** Date: 19/05/12 ********************************
00:19:22:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
00:19:22:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00ownloading</a> 44.41KiB
00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00ownload</a> complete
00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:02 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:17 <a>clone:193</a> gen:11 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d94b83a447f90c0</a>
00:25:03:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
00:25:11:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Finished</a> fah_main
00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Successful</a> run
00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 2442944 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 2442944 bytes for xtc file
00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 2442944 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2442944
00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 2442944 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783987520
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 75840 75840 783987520 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 75840 bytes for arc file
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 75840 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783911680
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:trr</a> file hash check passed.
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 544 bytes for edr file
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> bedfile
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:edr</a> file hash check passed.
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 120007 bytes for logfile
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> logfile
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: success in DynamicWrapper
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: done
00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Run</a>: GuardedRun completed.
00:25:47:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:+</a> Opened results file
00:25:47:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Writing 2639847 bytes of core data to disk...
00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16one</a>: 2639335 -> 2484824 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>: ... Done.
00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Shutting</a> down core
00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:Sending</a> unit results: id:01 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:11 <a>clone:120</a> gen:11 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x0000000f6652edbc4d9257fe263abb9a</a>
00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:Uploading</a> 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Starting</a>
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 4248
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:6784</a>
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:*</a>

*
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 44964 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.6 percent)
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44964 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 17, Clone 193, Gen 11)
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 02/wudata_01.tpr: 1897873234 1264839232 1789691714 1635389192 2180747364
00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
00:25:54:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 26.37%
00:25:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
00:25:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
00:26:02:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 34.28%
00:26:09:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 44.83%
00:26:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 52.74%
00:26:24:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 60.65%
00:26:31:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 68.56%
00:26:38:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 76.47%
00:26:44:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 84.38%
00:26:51:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 92.29%
00:26:57:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 97.57%
00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> complete
00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Final</a> credit estimate, 1835.00 points
00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Cleaning</a> up
00:29:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
00:34:22:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
00:38:50:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
00:43:11:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
00:43:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
00:47:40:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
00:49:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
00:52:38:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
00:54:37:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
00:57:37:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
00:59:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
01:01:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
01:06:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
01:06:41:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
01:11:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
01:12:56:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
01:15:26:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
01:19:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
01:20:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
01:24:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
01:27:18:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
01:28:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
01:33:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
01:37:45:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
01:42:35:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
01:47:08:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
01:51:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
01:55:40:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
01:59:48:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
02:00:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
02:04:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
02:09:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
02:14:16:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
02:18:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
02:23:34:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
02:26:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
02:28:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).



Other than Ctrl+F in Wordpad to search each instance out I've not done a thing to this log. Can someone give it a looksee?









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> T32Monkeys growth is unreal. What forum is that anyway?


CheatersRus.chizzlers









~Ceadder


----------



## ugotd8

We might get another 3930K into the mix....









http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/asus-rog-rampage-iv-extreme-formula-gene-x79-owners-club/1110#post_17273525


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

2nd 580 arrived! just got home from work to see the beautiful ups box.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Now, back to folding


----------



## Citra

No sli bridge?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> No sli bridge?


Don't need it for folding.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> No sli bridge?


yea, not for folding. lol. I took that pic after a dusting of the dirty ol' rig

took me awhile to find my bridge actually, too many boxes in the closets


----------



## Hambone07si

just added my 2700k to the mix at 5ghz. I have a 3930k at work that I'll try to run next week as much as I can. How much impact would that help?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> just added my 2700k to the mix at 5ghz. I have a 3930k at work that I'll try to run next week as much as I can. How much impact would that help?


alot


----------



## kyismaster

hey guys, another Boinc buddy has joined









yay for tex.

anyways

heres his SS:



window box


----------



## Hambone07si

I started a bigadv with my 2700k and after 10min it's only 2%. Should I not be running bigadv with 2700k?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I started a bigadv with my 2700k and after 10min it's only 2%. Should I not be running bigadv with 2700k?


bigadv + 2700k = good


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I started a bigadv with my 2700k and after 10min it's only 2%. Should I not be running bigadv with 2700k?


On a 2700k a bigadv unit should take about 45 mins to get to 1%, thats def not a bigadv unit.


----------



## Hambone07si

I'm using Gpu Tracker V2 cuz it's real easy. Is that fine? Finally just got 3% done. Says 32,926 PPD on the 2700k. Good?

Edit: here's the pic


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I'm using Gpu Tracker V2 cuz it's real easy. Is that fine? Finally just got 3% done. Says 32,926 PPD on the 2700k. Good?


of course.

looking good.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> of course.
> looking good.


note:

can't get a Bigadv on a 2700k on windows unless you use a virtual machine running linux fyi


----------



## Hambone07si

Ok. Should I uncheck that in the config or does it matter? I posted pic in last post

Been about 18min for 3%


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Ok. Should I uncheck that in the config or does it matter? I posted pic in last post


I don't think it does anything.

you need 12 threads (( or 12 virtual threads ))

to run a bigadv.

talk to jedi, he can get you set up


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I don't think it does anything.
> you need 12 threads (( or 12 virtual threads ))
> to run a bigadv.
> talk to jedi, he can get you set up


I was building and overclocking a new Ivy system today at work and didn't have time to get my 3930k up and running. I wish I could have done that before I left and let it run over the weekend. I may be able to go in tomorrow and setup real quick if it's really going to make a big impact on things. If not, I'd rather take my boat out









Edit:


----------



## valvehead

Just a heads up: I updated the projects on HFM, and 8010 is now in psummary.









Still no 7200 though.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I was building and overclocking a new Ivy system today at work and didn't have time to get my 3930k up and running. I wish I could have done that before I left and let it run over the weekend. I may be able to go in tomorrow and setup real quick if it's really going to make a big impact on things. If not, I'd rather take my boat out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:


I think the 3930k will make a huge impact. Bigadv FTW !!! I'm currently getting over 140K PPD on mine. From my calc on my two machines my sb-e is putting out 4x as much as my 2600K.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I think the 3930k will make a huge impact. Bigadv FTW !!! I'm currently getting over 140K PPD on mine. From my calc on my two machines my sb-e is putting out 4x as much as my 2600K.


Well that sounds like I'm still in the lead then.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Well that sounds like I'm still in the lead then.


"for now"


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Just a heads up: I updated the projects on HFM, and 8010 is now in psummary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no 7200 though.


Have you tired this method for 7200 http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1662003

This worked for me when I used to get nothing but this project before i started to fold on a Linux VM


----------



## kyismaster

"Looking at the graph below, that brings us back into the need to respond to OCN's rally. It's not a dramatic increase, but it's slowly removing our lead, and there is plenty of time to do just that." - OCC

Puts a smile on my face, that my recruiting has payed off.

Don't ease up guys.








overclock, Overclock, OVERCLOCK!

I will try to persuade some monsters to get involved.


----------



## Hambone07si

My 3930k is running at 4.5ghz right now but I could clock it up to 4.8ghz and let it rip. Only have a H80 on it







. Would love to see what that chip could do with my Quad rad custom loop at home or better yet my crazy beer chiller that I converted into a pc cooler. Chiller eats up 900w tho while running and that's costly lol.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> "Looking at the graph below, that brings us back into the need to respond to OCN's rally. It's not a dramatic increase, but it's slowly removing our lead, and there is plenty of time to do just that." - OCC
> Puts a smile on my face, that my recruiting has payed off.
> Don't ease up guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclock, Overclock, OVERCLOCK!
> 
> I will try to persuade some monsters to get involved.


What do you consider a "Monster"


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> What do you consider a "Monster"










you know...

Only top 100 boincers in the world.

anyways, my bud tex got another rig up an running:



please give him a warm welcome.

first rig: 16k ppd

this rig ~ 12k ppd


----------



## dhenzjhen

Bombs away!!!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know...
> Only top 100 boincers in the world.
> anyways, my bud tex got another rig up an running:
> 
> please give him a warm welcome.
> first rig: 16k ppd
> this rig ~ 12k ppd


I have built over 200+ badass gaming rigs for people over the past few years. I can ask some of them to join in FTW. What would it take for us to win? I have no idea? Would 5 more 3930k's put us in the lead or are we talking like 50 of those to do it? How close are we and what could do it?

Edit: I have 2 7970's on water. Could those help out at all? Gpu tracker won't let them run


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I have built over 200+ badass gaming rigs for people over the past few years. I can ask some of them to join in FTW. What would it take for us to win? I have no idea? Would 5 more 3930k's put us in the lead or are we talking like 50 of those to do it? How close are we and what could do it?
> Edit: I have 2 7970's on water. Could those help out at all? Gpu tracker won't let them run


get everyone.

Everyone I say.


----------



## Hambone07si

What about my 7970's? I had 3 Gtx 480 before and ran those to get a extra 45000 ppd. What would these 7970's do for us?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> What about my 7970's? I had 3 Gtx 480 before and ran those to get a extra 45000 ppd. What would these 7970's do for us?


Don't know. i'd guess about 15k~ ppd per card

But if you can put it in a free slot, than do it









We need absolutely all the resources we can get, we are short members this Chimp Challenge lol.


----------



## Hambone07si

How do I get the 7970's to run FAH? Never tried with AMD cards?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Have you tired this method for 7200 http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1662003
> This worked for me when I used to get nothing but this project before i started to fold on a Linux VM


Oh, I didn't need the fix for myself (I haven't had either unit yet). Thanks anyway.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> How do I get the 7970's to run FAH? Never tried with AMD cards?


with client v7

http://www.overclock.net/t/1238097/3rd-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-may-18th-2012-underway/840#post_17273009


----------



## Frank33

All we need is ALL the people that haven't changed their client name and passkey so they can get a few rank up while the others are folding on OCNChimpin... (wich is pretty lame imo) There are quite a few and they would be more then welcome...

Hell im 12k shy from my 1st million but i still postpone it 2 weeks just to fold with a different passkey....


----------



## juano

Those 7970s will only get about 9K a piece and you will have to fold with 2 less threads in the system you put them in because AMD GPUs need about a thread each to fold. If you still want to fold on them, which in a 2011 hex rig might not make any more points, then use the v7 client and add the client type advanced to each slot, guide is "FOLDING" in my sig.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frank33*
> 
> All we need is ALL the people that haven't changed their client name and passkey so they can get a few rank up while the others are folding on OCNChimpin... (wich is pretty lame imo) There are quite a few and they would be more then welcome...
> Hell im 12k shy from my 1st million but i still postpone it 2 weeks just to fold with a different passkey....












nice!

i'll await your congrats.


----------



## kyismaster

thats kind of messed up.

my 6870 gets 9k ppd


----------



## Hambone07si

Here's a pic of what running now. Good or bad lol??


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Here's a pic of what running now. Good or bad lol??


lol not bad, but you could make alot more if you did bigadv on a linux box or vm


----------



## kyismaster

if you guys didn't noticed we gained 5 points in conversion







keep up the good work


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> if you guys didn't noticed we gained 5 points in conversion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the good work


That's cuz I started


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Here's a pic of what running now. Good or bad lol??


I'm getting more ppd on my 2600k at 4.8. You might consider using virtualbox with theFAH linux image.


----------



## metalmayhem9

Great to see closing the gap. Just dusted off my old P7570 laptop and fired up.

I also found a 9600GSO. Will it run in my sig rig beside the GTX580 with ease?


----------



## djriful

Good news, I'm back from 13 hours of folding down time... the bad news is... I lost 150k PPD and now I am stuck at 75 PPD.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Good news, I'm back from 13 hours of folding down time... the bad news is... I lost 150k PPD and now I am stuck at 75 PPD.


Noooooooo.

Recruit!

Get others to fill in the gap!

and @ Ham: my 2500k makes more ppd


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Noooooooo.
> Recruit!
> Get others to fill in the gap!
> and @ Ham: my 2500k makes more ppd


Your 2500k makes more than 32k ? Gpu tracker must suck then


----------



## JedixJarf

Dont fold the 7970's on the I7, it will kill your ppd. but yeah, you will double your ppd if you put it in a VM.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Dont fold the 7970's on the I7, it will kill your ppd. but yeah, you will double your ppd if you put it in a VM.


I've been running them for 20min and they are getting 15000 ppd together and my 2700k is getting 31k instead of 32k now. You sure?


----------



## UNOE

If someone can point me to where to get this VM working. I was able to fold with a VMware image 1.4.x.x. But I just can't seem to get higher PPD. It's the same as the window client.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I've been running them for 20min and they are getting 15000 ppd together and my 2700k is getting 31k instead of 32k now. You sure?


Really? They must have changed something then. My 7970's used to suck up like 30-40% of my CPU usage


----------



## Hambone07si

I have a G73 Asus laptop that is just sitting there doing nothing. Would that help at all?


----------



## Frank33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Dont fold the 7970's on the I7, it will kill your ppd. but yeah, you will double your ppd if you put it in a VM.


If i fold CPU only on my i7 i get from 48kto 60k, sometime more, but if i fire up the 2x6970 it gets waaayyyyyyyy lower, low to the point that i start thinking my cpu is dead or something... so i just keep the 3930k working


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> If someone can point me to where to get this VM working. I was able to fold with a VMware image 1.4.x.x. But I just can't seem to get higher PPD. It's the same as the window client.


you need a corehack


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Okay this has me a tad bit worried. How many parts are there to 8042?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my 6870 may have stalled it but I looked at the logfile and it looks okay but I've had 8042 since yesterday and it looks like it turned it in but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Logfile...
> 
> 
> 
> *********************** Log Started 2012-05-17T18:11:15 ************************
> 18:11:15:************************* [email protected] Client *************************
> 18:11:15: Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
> 18:11:15: Copyright: (c) 2009-2012 Stanford University
> 18:11:15: Author: Joseph Coffland
> 18:11:15: Args: --lifeline 4328 --command-port=36330
> 18:11:15: Config: C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
> 18:11:15:******************************** Build ********************************
> 18:11:15: Version: 7.1.43
> 18:11:15: Date: Jan 2 2012
> 18:11:15: Time: 12:33:05
> 18:11:15: SVN Rev: 3223
> 18:11:15: Branch: fah/trunk/client
> 18:11:15: Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
> 18:11:15: Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /<a>Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279</a> /Ox -<a>arch:SSE</a>
> 18:11:15: /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT
> 18:11:15: Platform: win32 XP
> 18:11:15: Bits: 32
> 18:11:15: Mode: Release
> 18:11:15:******************************* System ********************************
> 18:11:15: CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor
> 18:11:15: CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
> 18:11:15: CPUs: 6
> 18:11:15: Memory: 7.99GiB
> 18:11:15: Free Memory: 5.81GiB
> 18:11:15: Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
> 18:11:15: On Battery: false
> 18:11:15: UTC offset: -7
> 18:11:15: PID: 5908
> 18:11:15: CWD: C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
> 18:11:15: OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
> 18:11:15: OS Arch: AMD64
> 18:11:15: GPUs: 1
> 18:11:15: GPU 0: ATI:4 Barts XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]
> 18:11:15: CUDA: Not detected
> 18:11:15:Win32 Service: false
> 18:11:15:***********************************************************************
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:Trying to access database...
> 18:11:17:Successfully acquired database lock
> 18:11:17:Enabled folding slot 01: READY smp:6
> 18:11:18:<a>WU01:FS01:Starting</a>
> 18:11:18:<a>WU01:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
> 18:11:19:Server connection id=1 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
> 18:11:19:<a>WU01:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 5148
> 18:11:19:<a>WU01:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:3692</a>
> 18:11:19:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:*</a>
> 
> *
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Ensuring status. Please wait.
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Working with standard loops on this execution.
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Previous termination of core was improper.
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1129828 -> 3056400 (decompressed 270.5 percent)
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1129828 data_size=3056400, decompressed_data_size=3056400 diff=0
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 1, Clone 2314, Gen 23)
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
> 18:11:36:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Using</a> Gromacs checkpoints
> 18:11:36:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Resuming</a> from checkpoint
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.log
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.trr
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.xtc
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.edr
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 166110 out of 250000 steps (66%)
> 18:14:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
> 18:17:08:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
> 18:20:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
> 18:23:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
> 18:26:26:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
> 18:28:56:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
> 18:31:28:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
> 18:34:13:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
> 18:36:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
> 18:39:24:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
> 18:41:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
> 18:44:19:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
> 18:46:46:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
> 18:49:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
> 18:51:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
> 18:54:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
> 18:56:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
> 18:59:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
> 19:01:58:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
> 19:04:35:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
> 19:06:57:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
> 19:09:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
> 19:11:40:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
> 19:14:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
> 19:16:49:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
> 19:19:43:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
> 19:22:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
> 19:24:38:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
> 19:27:12:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
> 19:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
> 19:33:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
> 19:36:05:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
> 19:43:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to assign3.stanford.<a>edu:8080</a>
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.59
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:6 from 171.67.108.59
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 19:43:19:<a>WU00:FS01ownloading</a> 1.08MiB
> 19:43:25:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 40.54%
> 19:43:31:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 81.08%
> 19:43:36:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> complete
> 19:43:36:<a>WU00:FS01:Received</a> Unit: id:00 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:4365</a> gen:9 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f996101aa78e773</a>
> 19:46:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
> 19:46:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Finished</a> Work Unit:
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 1348944 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 1348944
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 819892 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 819892
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:logfile</a> size: 24804
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Leaving</a> Run
> 19:46:46:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Writing 2199132 bytes of core data to disk...
> 19:46:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4one</a>: 2198620 -> 2109947 (compressed to 95.9 percent)
> 19:46:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>: ... Done.
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Shutting down core
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:Sending</a> unit results: id:01 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:1 <a>clone:2314</a> gen:23 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x0000001a6652edcb4f8f14afa5ba1f6b</a>
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:Uploading</a> 2.01MiB to 171.67.108.59
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Starting</a>
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 6624
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:6220</a>
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:*</a>
> 
> *
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Created dyn
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1131108 -> 3058560 (decompressed 270.4 percent)
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1131108 data_size=3058560, decompressed_data_size=3058560 diff=0
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 0, Clone 4365, Gen 9)
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
> 19:46:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
> 19:46:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
> 19:46:59:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 34.16%
> 19:47:05:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 37.26%
> 19:47:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 43.47%
> 19:47:17:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 46.58%
> 19:47:24:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 52.79%
> 19:47:30:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 59.00%
> 19:47:37:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 65.21%
> 19:47:43:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 71.42%
> 19:47:49:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 77.63%
> 19:47:55:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 83.84%
> 19:48:03:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 93.16%
> 19:48:10:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 99.37%
> 19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> complete
> 19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Final</a> credit estimate, 1417.00 points
> 19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Cleaning</a> up
> 20:07:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
> 20:10:03:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
> 20:12:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
> 20:14:48:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
> 20:17:11:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
> 20:19:42:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
> 20:22:25:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
> 20:25:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
> 20:27:40:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
> 20:30:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
> 20:32:38:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
> 20:34:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
> 20:37:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
> 20:39:44:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
> 20:42:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
> 20:44:27:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
> 20:46:45:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
> 20:49:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
> 20:51:24:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
> 20:54:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
> 20:56:44:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
> 20:59:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
> 21:02:00:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
> 21:04:24:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
> 21:06:45:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
> 21:08:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
> 21:11:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
> 21:13:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
> 21:15:46:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
> 21:18:01:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
> 21:20:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
> 21:22:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
> 21:24:46:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
> 21:27:00:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
> 21:29:38:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
> 21:32:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
> 21:34:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
> 21:36:34:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
> 21:38:46:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
> 21:41:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
> 21:43:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
> 21:45:29:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
> 21:47:41:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
> 21:49:54:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
> 21:52:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
> 21:54:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
> 21:56:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
> 21:58:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
> 22:01:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
> 22:03:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
> 22:05:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
> 22:07:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 130000 out of 250000 steps (52%)
> 22:10:05:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 132500 out of 250000 steps (53%)
> 22:12:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 135000 out of 250000 steps (54%)
> 22:14:37:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 137500 out of 250000 steps (55%)
> 22:16:54:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 140000 out of 250000 steps (56%)
> 22:19:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 142500 out of 250000 steps (57%)
> 22:21:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 145000 out of 250000 steps (58%)
> 22:23:51:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 147500 out of 250000 steps (59%)
> 22:26:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 150000 out of 250000 steps (60%)
> 22:28:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 152500 out of 250000 steps (61%)
> 22:30:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 155000 out of 250000 steps (62%)
> 22:33:53:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 157500 out of 250000 steps (63%)
> 22:37:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 160000 out of 250000 steps (64%)
> 22:40:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 162500 out of 250000 steps (65%)
> 22:44:28:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 165000 out of 250000 steps (66%)
> 22:48:28:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
> 22:52:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
> 22:56:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
> 22:59:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
> 23:03:38:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
> 23:06:43:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
> 23:09:29:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
> 23:12:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
> 23:14:48:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
> 23:17:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
> 23:20:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
> 23:22:43:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
> 23:25:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
> 23:27:31:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
> 23:29:56:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
> 23:32:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
> 23:34:44:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
> 23:37:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
> 23:39:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
> 23:42:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
> 23:45:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
> 23:47:41:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
> 23:59:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
> 00:04:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
> 00:09:13:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
> ******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
> 00:13:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
> 00:16:00:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
> 00:18:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
> 00:20:42:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
> 00:23:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
> 00:25:39:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
> 00:28:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
> 00:30:22:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to assign3.stanford.<a>edu:8080</a>
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.59
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:6 from 171.67.108.59
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 00:30:24:<a>WU01:FS01ownloading</a> 1.08MiB
> 00:30:30:<a>WU01:FS01ownload</a> 69.52%
> 00:30:32:<a>WU01:FS01ownload</a> complete
> 00:30:32:<a>WU01:FS01:Received</a> Unit: id:01 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:1516</a> gen:20 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f8f09ab35d24d90</a>
> 00:32:56:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
> 00:32:57:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Finished</a> Work Unit:
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 1350564 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 1350564
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 820872 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 820872
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:logfile</a> size: 24036
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Leaving</a> Run
> 00:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Writing 2200964 bytes of core data to disk...
> 00:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4one</a>: 2200452 -> 2112436 (compressed to 96.0 percent)
> 00:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>: ... Done.
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Shutting down core
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:Sending</a> unit results: id:00 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:4365</a> gen:9 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f996101aa78e773</a>
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:Uploading</a> 2.02MiB to 171.67.108.59
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Starting</a>
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 2236
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:3636</a>
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:*</a>
> 
> *
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Created dyn
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1130682 -> 3058560 (decompressed 270.5 percent)
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1130682 data_size=3058560, decompressed_data_size=3058560 diff=0
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 0, Clone 1516, Gen 20)
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
> 00:33:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
> 00:33:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
> 00:33:21:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 34.12%
> 00:33:29:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 49.63%
> 00:33:37:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 58.93%
> 00:33:45:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 71.34%
> 00:33:51:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 80.64%
> 00:33:58:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 89.95%
> 00:34:06:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 99.25%
> 00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> complete
> 00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Final</a> credit estimate, 1401.00 points
> 00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Cleaning</a> up
> 00:35:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
> 00:38:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
> 00:40:40:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
> 00:43:07:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
> 00:46:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
> 00:48:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
> 00:51:25:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
> 00:53:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
> 00:56:25:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
> 00:58:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
> 01:00:54:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
> 01:03:09:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
> 01:05:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
> 01:07:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
> 01:09:51:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
> 01:12:07:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
> 01:14:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
> 01:16:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
> 01:18:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
> 01:21:35:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
> 01:23:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
> 01:26:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
> 01:29:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
> 01:31:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
> 01:34:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
> 01:36:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
> 01:39:28:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
> 01:42:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
> 01:44:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
> 01:47:33:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
> 01:50:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
> 01:53:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
> 01:58:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
> 02:03:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
> 02:06:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
> 02:08:56:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
> 02:11:22:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
> 02:13:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
> 02:16:24:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
> 02:18:54:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
> 02:21:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
> 02:24:07:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
> 02:30:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
> 02:34:22:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
> 02:38:43:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
> 02:41:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
> 02:43:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
> 02:50:27:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
> 02:52:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
> 02:54:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
> 02:57:33:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
> 03:00:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 130000 out of 250000 steps (52%)
> 03:03:09:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 132500 out of 250000 steps (53%)
> 03:05:49:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 135000 out of 250000 steps (54%)
> 03:08:34:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 137500 out of 250000 steps (55%)
> 03:11:28:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 140000 out of 250000 steps (56%)
> 03:14:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 142500 out of 250000 steps (57%)
> 03:17:12:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 145000 out of 250000 steps (58%)
> 03:19:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 147500 out of 250000 steps (59%)
> 03:22:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 150000 out of 250000 steps (60%)
> 03:27:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 152500 out of 250000 steps (61%)
> 03:31:12:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 155000 out of 250000 steps (62%)
> 03:35:31:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 157500 out of 250000 steps (63%)
> 03:39:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 160000 out of 250000 steps (64%)
> 03:42:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 162500 out of 250000 steps (65%)
> 03:46:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 165000 out of 250000 steps (66%)
> 03:48:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
> 03:55:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
> 03:58:13:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
> 03:58:35:Adding folding slot 00: READY <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]"
> 03:58:35:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 03:58:36:Removing old file 'configs/config-20120218-070528.xml'
> 03:58:36:Saving configuration to config.xml
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: READY <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00ownloading</a> 44.42KiB
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00ownload</a> complete
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:00 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:21 <a>clone:144</a> gen:10 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d94b91b7901a799</a>
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Starting</a>
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 4044
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:1584</a>
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00ownloading</a> project 11293 description
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to fah-web.stanford.edu:80
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:*</a>
> 
> *
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 44970 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.6 percent)
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44970 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 21, Clone 144, Gen 10)
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00roject</a> 11293 description downloaded successfully
> 03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 00/wudata_01.tpr: 3175289426 2704983951 487276858 134579699 2101973632
> 03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
> 03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
> 03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
> 03:58:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 03:58:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
> 04:02:10:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
> 04:06:00:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
> 04:09:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
> 04:13:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
> 04:17:26:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
> 04:21:13:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
> 04:24:56:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
> 04:28:38:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
> 04:32:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
> 04:36:02:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
> 04:39:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
> 04:43:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
> 04:47:10:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
> 04:50:52:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
> 04:54:36:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
> 04:58:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
> 05:02:03:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
> 05:05:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
> 05:09:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
> 05:13:13:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
> 05:14:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
> 05:16:56:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
> 05:20:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
> 05:24:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
> 05:28:47:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
> 05:32:42:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
> 05:36:31:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
> 05:52:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
> 05:57:15:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
> 06:04:58:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
> 06:06:07:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
> ******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
> 06:14:07:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
> 06:18:26:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
> 06:22:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
> 06:26:53:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
> 06:31:05:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
> 06:35:19:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
> 06:39:33:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
> 06:43:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
> 06:44:54:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
> 06:48:04:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
> 06:52:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
> 07:08:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
> 07:18:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
> 07:22:34:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
> 07:26:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
> 07:30:31:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
> 07:34:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
> 07:38:08:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
> 07:41:58:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
> 07:45:42:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
> 07:49:27:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
> 07:53:12:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
> 07:56:59:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
> 08:00:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
> 08:04:33:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
> 08:08:19:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
> 08:12:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
> 08:15:53:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
> 08:19:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
> 08:23:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
> 08:27:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
> 08:31:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
> 08:35:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
> 08:39:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
> 08:43:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
> 08:47:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
> 08:51:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
> 08:55:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
> 08:59:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
> 09:03:50:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
> 09:07:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
> 09:09:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
> 09:11:31:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
> 09:15:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
> 09:19:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
> 09:22:59:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
> 09:26:50:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
> 09:30:38:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
> 09:34:24:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
> 09:38:12:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
> 09:41:59:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
> 09:45:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
> 09:49:35:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
> 09:53:24:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
> 09:57:14:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
> 10:01:05:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
> 10:04:54:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
> 10:08:41:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
> 10:12:35:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
> 10:16:21:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
> 10:20:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
> 10:24:01:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
> 10:27:50:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
> 10:29:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
> 10:31:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
> 10:35:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
> 10:39:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
> 10:43:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
> 10:47:36:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
> 10:51:32:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
> 10:55:24:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
> 10:59:15:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
> 11:03:10:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
> 11:03:11:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
> 11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
> 11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 11:03:14:<a>WU02:FS00ownloading</a> 44.25KiB
> 11:03:15:<a>WU02:FS00ownload</a> complete
> 11:03:15:<a>WU02:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:02 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:1 <a>clone:378</a> gen:9 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d925610173e18ff</a>
> 11:07:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
> 11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Finished</a> fah_main
> 11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Successful</a> run
> 11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 2446516 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 2446516 bytes for xtc file
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 2446516 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2446516
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 2446516 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783983948
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 75840 75840 783983948 bytes for arc file=<00/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 75840 bytes for arc file
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 75840 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783908108
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 544 bytes for edr file
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> bedfile
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 120006 bytes for logfile
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> logfile
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: success in DynamicWrapper
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: done
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Run</a>: GuardedRun completed.
> 11:07:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:+</a> Opened results file
> 11:07:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Writing 2643418 bytes of core data to disk...
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16one</a>: 2642906 -> 2488498 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>: ... Done.
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Shutting</a> down core
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:Sending</a> unit results: id:00 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:21 <a>clone:144</a> gen:10 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d94b91b7901a799</a>
> 11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:Uploading</a> 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
> 11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Starting</a>
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 5576
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:4532</a>
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:*</a>
> 
> *
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 44798 -> 171163 (decompressed 382.0 percent)
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44798 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 1, Clone 378, Gen 9)
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
> 11:07:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 02/wudata_01.tpr: 1585467619 1580434884 3021883417 4177842845 1093425257
> 11:07:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
> 11:07:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
> 11:07:50:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
> 11:07:54:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 26.33%
> 11:07:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 11:07:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
> 11:08:01:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 31.60%
> 11:08:14:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 34.23%
> 11:08:25:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 39.50%
> 11:08:33:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 44.76%
> 11:08:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 47.39%
> 11:08:48:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 50.03%
> 11:08:57:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 55.29%
> 11:09:06:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 60.56%
> 11:09:16:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 65.83%
> 11:09:26:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 71.09%
> 11:09:35:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 76.36%
> 11:09:44:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 81.62%
> 11:09:54:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 86.89%
> 11:09:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
> 11:10:04:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 92.16%
> 11:10:13:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 97.42%
> 11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> complete
> 11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Final</a> credit estimate, 1835.00 points
> 11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Cleaning</a> up
> 11:12:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
> 11:16:38:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
> 11:20:58:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
> 11:25:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
> 11:29:19:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
> 11:33:34:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
> 11:37:45:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
> 11:41:57:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
> 11:46:23:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
> 11:49:34:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
> 11:50:37:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
> 11:54:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
> 11:57:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
> 11:59:07:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
> 12:03:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
> 12:03:27:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
> 12:07:42:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
> 12:07:57:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
> 12:12:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
> ******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
> 12:14:51:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
> 12:16:25:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
> 12:21:12:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
> 12:21:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
> 12:25:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
> 12:27:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
> 12:30:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
> 12:34:13:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
> 12:34:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
> 12:38:44:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
> 12:43:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
> 12:47:27:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
> 12:51:03:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
> 12:51:40:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
> 12:56:22:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
> 13:01:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
> 13:05:25:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
> 13:09:36:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
> 13:13:47:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
> 13:17:59:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
> 13:22:10:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
> 13:26:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
> 13:29:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
> 13:30:31:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
> 13:35:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
> 13:39:31:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
> 13:44:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
> 13:50:01:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
> 13:50:16:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
> 13:55:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
> 13:56:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
> 13:59:43:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
> 14:02:21:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
> 14:03:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
> 14:07:54:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
> 14:09:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
> 14:11:58:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
> 14:14:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
> 14:16:03:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
> 14:20:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
> 14:24:25:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
> 14:24:58:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
> 14:28:28:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
> 14:32:35:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
> 14:36:42:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
> 14:40:47:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
> 14:44:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
> 14:48:43:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
> 14:48:57:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
> 14:53:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
> 14:57:08:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
> 15:01:11:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
> 15:05:14:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
> 15:09:20:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
> 15:12:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
> 15:13:18:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
> 15:17:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
> 15:21:30:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
> 15:23:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
> 15:25:37:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
> 15:28:41:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
> 15:29:43:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
> 15:32:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
> 15:33:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
> 15:36:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
> 15:37:58:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
> 15:41:03:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
> 15:42:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
> 15:46:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
> 15:46:16:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to assign3.stanford.<a>edu:8080</a>
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.59
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:6 from 171.67.108.59
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 15:46:22:<a>WU00:FS01ownloading</a> 1.08MiB
> 15:46:28:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 34.77%
> 15:46:34:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 81.13%
> 15:46:37:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> complete
> 15:46:37:<a>WU00:FS01:Received</a> Unit: id:00 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:565</a> gen:10 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000176652edcb4f8f077e8dbf8333</a>
> 15:50:15:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
> 15:51:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
> 15:51:49:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Finished</a> Work Unit:
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 1350564 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 1350564
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 820764 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 820764
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:logfile</a> size: 26777
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Leaving</a> Run
> 15:52:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Writing 2203597 bytes of core data to disk...
> 15:52:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4one</a>: 2203085 -> 2112319 (compressed to 95.8 percent)
> 15:52:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>: ... Done.
> 15:52:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Shutting down core
> 15:52:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:Sending</a> unit results: id:01 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:1516</a> gen:20 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f8f09ab35d24d90</a>
> 15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:Uploading</a> 2.01MiB to 171.67.108.59
> 15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Starting</a>
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 7104
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:6984</a>
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:*</a>
> 
> *
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Created dyn
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1130459 -> 3058560 (decompressed 270.5 percent)
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1130459 data_size=3058560, decompressed_data_size=3058560 diff=0
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 0, Clone 565, Gen 10)
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
> 15:52:08:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
> 15:52:10:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 34.12%
> 15:52:18:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 43.43%
> 15:52:25:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 52.73%
> 15:52:32:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 62.04%
> 15:52:37:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
> 15:52:40:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 71.34%
> 15:52:47:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 80.65%
> 15:52:54:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 89.95%
> 15:53:01:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 96.16%
> 15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> complete
> 15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Final</a> credit estimate, 786.00 points
> 15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Cleaning</a> up
> 15:54:16:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
> 15:58:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
> 15:58:40:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
> 16:02:26:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
> 16:05:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
> 16:06:27:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
> 16:10:32:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
> 16:14:39:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
> 16:18:42:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
> 16:22:44:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
> 16:26:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
> 16:30:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
> 16:31:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
> 16:34:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
> 16:39:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
> 16:43:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
> 16:47:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
> 16:51:09:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
> 16:55:10:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
> 16:59:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
> 17:03:11:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
> 17:07:10:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
> 17:11:18:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
> 17:12:45:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
> 17:15:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
> 17:18:42:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
> 17:19:34:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
> 17:23:39:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
> 17:24:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
> 17:27:46:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
> 17:28:41:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
> 17:31:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
> 17:35:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
> 17:35:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
> 17:39:59:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
> 17:41:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
> 17:44:03:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
> 17:47:53:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
> 17:48:03:Server connection id=2 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
> 17:48:04:Server connection id=1 ended
> 17:48:08:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
> 17:52:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
> 17:56:16:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
> 17:56:24:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
> 18:00:22:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
> 18:01:28:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
> 18:04:26:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 18:04:28:<a>WU01:FS00ownloading</a> 44.54KiB
> 18:04:29:<a>WU01:FS00ownload</a> complete
> 18:04:29:<a>WU01:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:01 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:11 <a>clone:120</a> gen:11 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x0000000f6652edbc4d9257fe263abb9a</a>
> 18:08:30:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
> 18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Finished</a> fah_main
> 18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Successful</a> run
> 18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 2445972 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 2445972 bytes for xtc file
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 2445972 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2445972
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 2445972 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783984492
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 75840 75840 783984492 bytes for arc file=<02/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 75840 bytes for arc file
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 75840 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783908652
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 544 bytes for edr file
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> bedfile
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 120007 bytes for logfile
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> logfile
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: success in DynamicWrapper
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: done
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Run</a>: GuardedRun completed.
> 18:09:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:+</a> Opened results file
> 18:09:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Writing 2642875 bytes of core data to disk...
> 18:09:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16one</a>: 2642363 -> 2487397 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
> 18:09:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>: ... Done.
> 18:09:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Shutting</a> down core
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 18:09:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:Sending</a> unit results: id:02 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:1 <a>clone:378</a> gen:9 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d925610173e18ff</a>
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:Uploading</a> 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Starting</a>
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 5936
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:4052</a>
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:*</a>
> 
> *
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 45100 -> 171163 (decompressed 379.5 percent)
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45100 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 11, Clone 120, Gen 11)
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
> 18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 01/wudata_01.tpr: 1945355054 3592803552 3632654803 403167026 2460665598
> 18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
> 18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
> 18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
> 18:09:13:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 18:09:13:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
> 18:09:13:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 28.98%
> 18:09:19:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 34.24%
> 18:09:25:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 42.15%
> 18:09:32:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 50.05%
> 18:09:39:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 57.95%
> 18:09:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 65.85%
> 18:09:54:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 76.39%
> 18:10:01:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 84.29%
> 18:10:08:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 92.20%
> 18:10:14:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 100.00%
> 18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> complete
> 18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Final</a> credit estimate, 1835.00 points
> 18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Cleaning</a> up
> 18:12:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
> ******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
> 18:16:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
> 18:19:56:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
> 18:21:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
> 18:23:37:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
> 18:27:19:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
> 18:31:01:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
> 18:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
> 18:34:44:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
> 18:38:25:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
> 18:42:06:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
> 18:45:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
> 18:46:15:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
> 18:49:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
> 18:53:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
> 18:56:51:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
> 18:57:01:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
> 19:00:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
> 19:04:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
> 19:04:13:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
> 19:07:53:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
> 19:11:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
> 19:15:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
> 19:18:31:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
> 19:18:56:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
> 19:22:37:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
> 19:26:18:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
> 19:29:59:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
> 19:30:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
> 19:33:40:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
> 19:37:21:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
> 19:40:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
> 19:41:02:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
> 19:44:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
> 19:48:24:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
> 19:52:05:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
> 19:54:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
> 19:55:46:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
> 19:59:27:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
> 20:03:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
> 20:06:49:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
> 20:08:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
> 20:10:31:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
> 20:14:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
> 20:17:54:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
> 20:21:01:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
> 20:21:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
> 20:25:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
> 20:28:56:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
> 20:32:37:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
> 20:32:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
> 20:36:18:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
> 20:40:00:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
> 20:43:40:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
> 20:44:58:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
> 20:47:21:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
> 20:51:02:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
> 20:54:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
> 20:57:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
> 20:58:24:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
> 21:02:05:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
> 21:05:45:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
> 21:09:26:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
> 21:10:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
> 21:13:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
> 21:16:47:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
> 21:20:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
> 21:22:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
> 21:24:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
> 21:27:53:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
> 21:31:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
> 21:35:08:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
> 21:35:17:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
> 21:38:57:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
> 21:42:40:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
> 21:43:51:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
> 21:46:20:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
> 21:50:01:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
> 21:53:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
> 21:56:29:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
> 21:57:23:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
> 22:01:04:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
> 22:04:45:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
> 22:08:26:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
> 22:08:40:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
> 22:12:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
> 22:15:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
> 22:19:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
> 22:23:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
> 22:24:31:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
> 22:26:55:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
> 22:30:39:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
> 22:34:22:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
> 22:37:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
> 22:38:06:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
> 22:41:49:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
> 22:45:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
> 22:49:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
> 22:52:58:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
> 22:55:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
> 22:56:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
> 23:00:24:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
> 23:04:08:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
> 23:05:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
> 23:07:51:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
> 23:11:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
> 23:15:19:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
> 23:19:02:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
> 23:19:58:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
> 23:22:46:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
> 23:26:29:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
> 23:30:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
> 23:34:00:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
> 23:37:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
> 23:37:45:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
> 23:41:59:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
> 23:46:16:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
> 23:50:16:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
> 23:54:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
> 23:57:58:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
> 00:01:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
> 00:05:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
> 00:09:11:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
> 00:11:50:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
> 00:14:50:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
> ******************************** Date: 19/05/12 ********************************
> 00:19:22:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
> 00:19:22:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00ownloading</a> 44.41KiB
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00ownload</a> complete
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:02 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:17 <a>clone:193</a> gen:11 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d94b83a447f90c0</a>
> 00:25:03:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
> 00:25:11:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
> 00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Finished</a> fah_main
> 00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Successful</a> run
> 00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 2442944 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
> 00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 2442944 bytes for xtc file
> 00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 2442944 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2442944
> 00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 2442944 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783987520
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 75840 75840 783987520 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 75840 bytes for arc file
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 75840 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783911680
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 544 bytes for edr file
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> bedfile
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 120007 bytes for logfile
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> logfile
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: success in DynamicWrapper
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: done
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Run</a>: GuardedRun completed.
> 00:25:47:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:+</a> Opened results file
> 00:25:47:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Writing 2639847 bytes of core data to disk...
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16one</a>: 2639335 -> 2484824 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>: ... Done.
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Shutting</a> down core
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:Sending</a> unit results: id:01 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:11 <a>clone:120</a> gen:11 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x0000000f6652edbc4d9257fe263abb9a</a>
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:Uploading</a> 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Starting</a>
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 4248
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:6784</a>
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:*</a>
> 
> *
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 44964 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.6 percent)
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44964 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 17, Clone 193, Gen 11)
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
> 00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 02/wudata_01.tpr: 1897873234 1264839232 1789691714 1635389192 2180747364
> 00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
> 00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
> 00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
> 00:25:54:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 26.37%
> 00:25:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 00:25:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
> 00:26:02:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 34.28%
> 00:26:09:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 44.83%
> 00:26:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 52.74%
> 00:26:24:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 60.65%
> 00:26:31:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 68.56%
> 00:26:38:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 76.47%
> 00:26:44:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 84.38%
> 00:26:51:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 92.29%
> 00:26:57:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 97.57%
> 00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> complete
> 00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Final</a> credit estimate, 1835.00 points
> 00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Cleaning</a> up
> 00:29:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
> 00:34:22:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
> 00:38:50:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
> 00:43:11:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
> 00:43:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
> 00:47:40:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
> 00:49:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
> 00:52:38:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
> 00:54:37:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
> 00:57:37:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
> 00:59:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
> 01:01:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
> 01:06:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
> 01:06:41:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
> 01:11:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
> 01:12:56:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
> 01:15:26:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
> 01:19:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
> 01:20:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
> 01:24:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
> 01:27:18:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
> 01:28:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
> 01:33:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
> 01:37:45:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
> 01:42:35:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
> 01:47:08:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
> 01:51:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
> 01:55:40:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
> 01:59:48:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
> 02:00:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
> 02:04:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
> 02:09:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
> 02:14:16:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
> 02:18:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
> 02:23:34:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
> 02:26:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
> 02:28:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
> 
> 
> 
> Other than Ctrl+F in Wordpad to search each instance out I've not done a thing to this log. Can someone give it a looksee?


Anyone?









~Ceadder


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> If someone can point me to where to get this VM working. I was able to fold with a VMware image 1.4.x.x. But I just can't seem to get higher PPD. It's the same as the window client.


You need to setup bigadv 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1048365/ubuntu-setting-up-big-bigadv-p6903-for-dedicated-2600k/0_40#


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thats kind of messed up.
> my 6870 gets 9k ppd


That's messed up. I get 8.6k on my 6970.


----------



## Frank33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I have a G73 Asus laptop that is just sitting there doing nothing. Would that help at all?


PPD is PPD... even in small doses it'll help


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That's messed up. I get 8.6k on my 6970.


OC it


----------



## Hambone07si

This pic doesn't look good. My PPD dropped big time now in Gpu tracker. What should I do?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> OC it


It is. But a bad clocker. 930 @ 1.218 volts.


----------



## metalmayhem9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Okay this has me a tad bit worried. How many parts are there to 8042?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my 6870 may have stalled it but I looked at the logfile and it looks okay but I've had 8042 since yesterday and it looks like it turned it in but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Logfile...
> 
> 
> 
> *********************** Log Started 2012-05-17T18:11:15 ************************
> 18:11:15:************************* [email protected] Client *************************
> 18:11:15: Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
> 18:11:15: Copyright: (c) 2009-2012 Stanford University
> 18:11:15: Author: Joseph Coffland
> 18:11:15: Args: --lifeline 4328 --command-port=36330
> 18:11:15: Config: C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
> 18:11:15:******************************** Build ********************************
> 18:11:15: Version: 7.1.43
> 18:11:15: Date: Jan 2 2012
> 18:11:15: Time: 12:33:05
> 18:11:15: SVN Rev: 3223
> 18:11:15: Branch: fah/trunk/client
> 18:11:15: Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
> 18:11:15: Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /<a>Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279</a> /Ox -<a>arch:SSE</a>
> 18:11:15: /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT
> 18:11:15: Platform: win32 XP
> 18:11:15: Bits: 32
> 18:11:15: Mode: Release
> 18:11:15:******************************* System ********************************
> 18:11:15: CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor
> 18:11:15: CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
> 18:11:15: CPUs: 6
> 18:11:15: Memory: 7.99GiB
> 18:11:15: Free Memory: 5.81GiB
> 18:11:15: Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
> 18:11:15: On Battery: false
> 18:11:15: UTC offset: -7
> 18:11:15: PID: 5908
> 18:11:15: CWD: C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
> 18:11:15: OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
> 18:11:15: OS Arch: AMD64
> 18:11:15: GPUs: 1
> 18:11:15: GPU 0: ATI:4 Barts XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]
> 18:11:15: CUDA: Not detected
> 18:11:15:Win32 Service: false
> 18:11:15:***********************************************************************
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:Trying to access database...
> 18:11:17:Successfully acquired database lock
> 18:11:17:Enabled folding slot 01: READY smp:6
> 18:11:18:<a>WU01:FS01:Starting</a>
> 18:11:18:<a>WU01:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
> 18:11:19:Server connection id=1 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
> 18:11:19:<a>WU01:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 5148
> 18:11:19:<a>WU01:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:3692</a>
> 18:11:19:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:*</a>
> 
> *
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Ensuring status. Please wait.
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Working with standard loops on this execution.
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Previous termination of core was improper.
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1129828 -> 3056400 (decompressed 270.5 percent)
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1129828 data_size=3056400, decompressed_data_size=3056400 diff=0
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 1, Clone 2314, Gen 23)
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
> 18:11:36:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Using</a> Gromacs checkpoints
> 18:11:36:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Resuming</a> from checkpoint
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.log
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.trr
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.xtc
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.edr
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 166110 out of 250000 steps (66%)
> 18:14:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
> 18:17:08:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
> 18:20:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
> 18:23:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
> 18:26:26:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
> 18:28:56:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
> 18:31:28:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
> 18:34:13:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
> 18:36:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
> 18:39:24:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
> 18:41:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
> 18:44:19:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
> 18:46:46:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
> 18:49:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
> 18:51:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
> 18:54:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
> 18:56:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
> 18:59:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
> 19:01:58:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
> 19:04:35:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
> 19:06:57:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
> 19:09:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
> 19:11:40:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
> 19:14:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
> 19:16:49:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
> 19:19:43:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
> 19:22:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
> 19:24:38:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
> 19:27:12:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
> 19:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
> 19:33:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
> 19:36:05:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
> 19:43:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to assign3.stanford.<a>edu:8080</a>
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.59
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:6 from 171.67.108.59
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 19:43:19:<a>WU00:FS01ownloading</a> 1.08MiB
> 19:43:25:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 40.54%
> 19:43:31:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 81.08%
> 19:43:36:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> complete
> 19:43:36:<a>WU00:FS01:Received</a> Unit: id:00 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:4365</a> gen:9 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f996101aa78e773</a>
> 19:46:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
> 19:46:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Finished</a> Work Unit:
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 1348944 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 1348944
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 819892 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 819892
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:logfile</a> size: 24804
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Leaving</a> Run
> 19:46:46:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Writing 2199132 bytes of core data to disk...
> 19:46:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4one</a>: 2198620 -> 2109947 (compressed to 95.9 percent)
> 19:46:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>: ... Done.
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Shutting down core
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:Sending</a> unit results: id:01 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:1 <a>clone:2314</a> gen:23 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x0000001a6652edcb4f8f14afa5ba1f6b</a>
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:Uploading</a> 2.01MiB to 171.67.108.59
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Starting</a>
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 6624
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:6220</a>
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:*</a>
> 
> *
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Created dyn
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1131108 -> 3058560 (decompressed 270.4 percent)
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1131108 data_size=3058560, decompressed_data_size=3058560 diff=0
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 0, Clone 4365, Gen 9)
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
> 19:46:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
> 19:46:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
> 19:46:59:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 34.16%
> 19:47:05:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 37.26%
> 19:47:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 43.47%
> 19:47:17:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 46.58%
> 19:47:24:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 52.79%
> 19:47:30:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 59.00%
> 19:47:37:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 65.21%
> 19:47:43:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 71.42%
> 19:47:49:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 77.63%
> 19:47:55:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 83.84%
> 19:48:03:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 93.16%
> 19:48:10:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 99.37%
> 19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> complete
> 19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Final</a> credit estimate, 1417.00 points
> 19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Cleaning</a> up
> 20:07:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
> 20:10:03:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
> 20:12:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
> 20:14:48:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
> 20:17:11:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
> 20:19:42:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
> 20:22:25:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
> 20:25:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
> 20:27:40:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
> 20:30:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
> 20:32:38:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
> 20:34:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
> 20:37:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
> 20:39:44:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
> 20:42:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
> 20:44:27:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
> 20:46:45:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
> 20:49:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
> 20:51:24:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
> 20:54:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
> 20:56:44:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
> 20:59:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
> 21:02:00:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
> 21:04:24:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
> 21:06:45:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
> 21:08:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
> 21:11:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
> 21:13:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
> 21:15:46:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
> 21:18:01:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
> 21:20:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
> 21:22:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
> 21:24:46:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
> 21:27:00:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
> 21:29:38:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
> 21:32:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
> 21:34:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
> 21:36:34:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
> 21:38:46:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
> 21:41:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
> 21:43:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
> 21:45:29:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
> 21:47:41:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
> 21:49:54:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
> 21:52:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
> 21:54:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
> 21:56:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
> 21:58:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
> 22:01:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
> 22:03:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
> 22:05:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
> 22:07:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 130000 out of 250000 steps (52%)
> 22:10:05:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 132500 out of 250000 steps (53%)
> 22:12:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 135000 out of 250000 steps (54%)
> 22:14:37:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 137500 out of 250000 steps (55%)
> 22:16:54:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 140000 out of 250000 steps (56%)
> 22:19:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 142500 out of 250000 steps (57%)
> 22:21:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 145000 out of 250000 steps (58%)
> 22:23:51:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 147500 out of 250000 steps (59%)
> 22:26:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 150000 out of 250000 steps (60%)
> 22:28:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 152500 out of 250000 steps (61%)
> 22:30:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 155000 out of 250000 steps (62%)
> 22:33:53:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 157500 out of 250000 steps (63%)
> 22:37:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 160000 out of 250000 steps (64%)
> 22:40:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 162500 out of 250000 steps (65%)
> 22:44:28:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 165000 out of 250000 steps (66%)
> 22:48:28:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
> 22:52:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
> 22:56:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
> 22:59:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
> 23:03:38:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
> 23:06:43:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
> 23:09:29:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
> 23:12:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
> 23:14:48:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
> 23:17:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
> 23:20:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
> 23:22:43:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
> 23:25:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
> 23:27:31:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
> 23:29:56:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
> 23:32:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
> 23:34:44:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
> 23:37:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
> 23:39:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
> 23:42:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
> 23:45:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
> 23:47:41:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
> 23:59:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
> 00:04:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
> 00:09:13:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
> ******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
> 00:13:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
> 00:16:00:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
> 00:18:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
> 00:20:42:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
> 00:23:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
> 00:25:39:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
> 00:28:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
> 00:30:22:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to assign3.stanford.<a>edu:8080</a>
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.59
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:6 from 171.67.108.59
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 00:30:24:<a>WU01:FS01ownloading</a> 1.08MiB
> 00:30:30:<a>WU01:FS01ownload</a> 69.52%
> 00:30:32:<a>WU01:FS01ownload</a> complete
> 00:30:32:<a>WU01:FS01:Received</a> Unit: id:01 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:1516</a> gen:20 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f8f09ab35d24d90</a>
> 00:32:56:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
> 00:32:57:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Finished</a> Work Unit:
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 1350564 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 1350564
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 820872 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 820872
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:logfile</a> size: 24036
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Leaving</a> Run
> 00:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Writing 2200964 bytes of core data to disk...
> 00:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4one</a>: 2200452 -> 2112436 (compressed to 96.0 percent)
> 00:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>: ... Done.
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Shutting down core
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:Sending</a> unit results: id:00 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:4365</a> gen:9 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f996101aa78e773</a>
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:Uploading</a> 2.02MiB to 171.67.108.59
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Starting</a>
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 2236
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:3636</a>
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:*</a>
> 
> *
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Created dyn
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1130682 -> 3058560 (decompressed 270.5 percent)
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1130682 data_size=3058560, decompressed_data_size=3058560 diff=0
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 0, Clone 1516, Gen 20)
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
> 00:33:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
> 00:33:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
> 00:33:21:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 34.12%
> 00:33:29:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 49.63%
> 00:33:37:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 58.93%
> 00:33:45:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 71.34%
> 00:33:51:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 80.64%
> 00:33:58:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 89.95%
> 00:34:06:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 99.25%
> 00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> complete
> 00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Final</a> credit estimate, 1401.00 points
> 00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Cleaning</a> up
> 00:35:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
> 00:38:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
> 00:40:40:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
> 00:43:07:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
> 00:46:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
> 00:48:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
> 00:51:25:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
> 00:53:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
> 00:56:25:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
> 00:58:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
> 01:00:54:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
> 01:03:09:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
> 01:05:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
> 01:07:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
> 01:09:51:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
> 01:12:07:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
> 01:14:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
> 01:16:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
> 01:18:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
> 01:21:35:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
> 01:23:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
> 01:26:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
> 01:29:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
> 01:31:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
> 01:34:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
> 01:36:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
> 01:39:28:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
> 01:42:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
> 01:44:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
> 01:47:33:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
> 01:50:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
> 01:53:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
> 01:58:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
> 02:03:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
> 02:06:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
> 02:08:56:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
> 02:11:22:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
> 02:13:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
> 02:16:24:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
> 02:18:54:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
> 02:21:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
> 02:24:07:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
> 02:30:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
> 02:34:22:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
> 02:38:43:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
> 02:41:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
> 02:43:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
> 02:50:27:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
> 02:52:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
> 02:54:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
> 02:57:33:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
> 03:00:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 130000 out of 250000 steps (52%)
> 03:03:09:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 132500 out of 250000 steps (53%)
> 03:05:49:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 135000 out of 250000 steps (54%)
> 03:08:34:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 137500 out of 250000 steps (55%)
> 03:11:28:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 140000 out of 250000 steps (56%)
> 03:14:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 142500 out of 250000 steps (57%)
> 03:17:12:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 145000 out of 250000 steps (58%)
> 03:19:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 147500 out of 250000 steps (59%)
> 03:22:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 150000 out of 250000 steps (60%)
> 03:27:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 152500 out of 250000 steps (61%)
> 03:31:12:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 155000 out of 250000 steps (62%)
> 03:35:31:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 157500 out of 250000 steps (63%)
> 03:39:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 160000 out of 250000 steps (64%)
> 03:42:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 162500 out of 250000 steps (65%)
> 03:46:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 165000 out of 250000 steps (66%)
> 03:48:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
> 03:55:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
> 03:58:13:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
> 03:58:35:Adding folding slot 00: READY <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]"
> 03:58:35:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 03:58:36:Removing old file 'configs/config-20120218-070528.xml'
> 03:58:36:Saving configuration to config.xml
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: READY <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00ownloading</a> 44.42KiB
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00ownload</a> complete
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:00 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:21 <a>clone:144</a> gen:10 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d94b91b7901a799</a>
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Starting</a>
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 4044
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:1584</a>
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00ownloading</a> project 11293 description
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to fah-web.stanford.edu:80
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:*</a>
> 
> *
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 44970 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.6 percent)
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44970 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 21, Clone 144, Gen 10)
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00roject</a> 11293 description downloaded successfully
> 03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 00/wudata_01.tpr: 3175289426 2704983951 487276858 134579699 2101973632
> 03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
> 03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
> 03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
> 03:58:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 03:58:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
> 04:02:10:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
> 04:06:00:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
> 04:09:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
> 04:13:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
> 04:17:26:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
> 04:21:13:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
> 04:24:56:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
> 04:28:38:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
> 04:32:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
> 04:36:02:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
> 04:39:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
> 04:43:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
> 04:47:10:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
> 04:50:52:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
> 04:54:36:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
> 04:58:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
> 05:02:03:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
> 05:05:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
> 05:09:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
> 05:13:13:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
> 05:14:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
> 05:16:56:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
> 05:20:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
> 05:24:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
> 05:28:47:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
> 05:32:42:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
> 05:36:31:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
> 05:52:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
> 05:57:15:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
> 06:04:58:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
> 06:06:07:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
> ******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
> 06:14:07:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
> 06:18:26:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
> 06:22:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
> 06:26:53:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
> 06:31:05:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
> 06:35:19:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
> 06:39:33:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
> 06:43:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
> 06:44:54:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
> 06:48:04:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
> 06:52:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
> 07:08:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
> 07:18:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
> 07:22:34:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
> 07:26:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
> 07:30:31:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
> 07:34:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
> 07:38:08:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
> 07:41:58:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
> 07:45:42:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
> 07:49:27:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
> 07:53:12:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
> 07:56:59:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
> 08:00:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
> 08:04:33:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
> 08:08:19:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
> 08:12:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
> 08:15:53:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
> 08:19:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
> 08:23:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
> 08:27:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
> 08:31:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
> 08:35:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
> 08:39:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
> 08:43:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
> 08:47:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
> 08:51:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
> 08:55:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
> 08:59:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
> 09:03:50:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
> 09:07:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
> 09:09:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
> 09:11:31:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
> 09:15:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
> 09:19:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
> 09:22:59:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
> 09:26:50:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
> 09:30:38:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
> 09:34:24:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
> 09:38:12:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
> 09:41:59:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
> 09:45:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
> 09:49:35:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
> 09:53:24:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
> 09:57:14:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
> 10:01:05:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
> 10:04:54:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
> 10:08:41:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
> 10:12:35:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
> 10:16:21:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
> 10:20:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
> 10:24:01:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
> 10:27:50:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
> 10:29:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
> 10:31:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
> 10:35:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
> 10:39:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
> 10:43:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
> 10:47:36:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
> 10:51:32:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
> 10:55:24:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
> 10:59:15:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
> 11:03:10:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
> 11:03:11:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
> 11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
> 11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 11:03:14:<a>WU02:FS00ownloading</a> 44.25KiB
> 11:03:15:<a>WU02:FS00ownload</a> complete
> 11:03:15:<a>WU02:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:02 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:1 <a>clone:378</a> gen:9 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d925610173e18ff</a>
> 11:07:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
> 11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Finished</a> fah_main
> 11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Successful</a> run
> 11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 2446516 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 2446516 bytes for xtc file
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 2446516 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2446516
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 2446516 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783983948
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 75840 75840 783983948 bytes for arc file=<00/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 75840 bytes for arc file
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 75840 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783908108
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 544 bytes for edr file
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> bedfile
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 120006 bytes for logfile
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> logfile
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: success in DynamicWrapper
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: done
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Run</a>: GuardedRun completed.
> 11:07:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:+</a> Opened results file
> 11:07:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Writing 2643418 bytes of core data to disk...
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16one</a>: 2642906 -> 2488498 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>: ... Done.
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Shutting</a> down core
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:Sending</a> unit results: id:00 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:21 <a>clone:144</a> gen:10 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d94b91b7901a799</a>
> 11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:Uploading</a> 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
> 11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Starting</a>
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 5576
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:4532</a>
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:*</a>
> 
> *
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 44798 -> 171163 (decompressed 382.0 percent)
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44798 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 1, Clone 378, Gen 9)
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
> 11:07:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 02/wudata_01.tpr: 1585467619 1580434884 3021883417 4177842845 1093425257
> 11:07:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
> 11:07:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
> 11:07:50:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
> 11:07:54:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 26.33%
> 11:07:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 11:07:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
> 11:08:01:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 31.60%
> 11:08:14:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 34.23%
> 11:08:25:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 39.50%
> 11:08:33:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 44.76%
> 11:08:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 47.39%
> 11:08:48:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 50.03%
> 11:08:57:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 55.29%
> 11:09:06:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 60.56%
> 11:09:16:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 65.83%
> 11:09:26:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 71.09%
> 11:09:35:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 76.36%
> 11:09:44:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 81.62%
> 11:09:54:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 86.89%
> 11:09:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
> 11:10:04:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 92.16%
> 11:10:13:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 97.42%
> 11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> complete
> 11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Final</a> credit estimate, 1835.00 points
> 11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Cleaning</a> up
> 11:12:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
> 11:16:38:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
> 11:20:58:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
> 11:25:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
> 11:29:19:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
> 11:33:34:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
> 11:37:45:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
> 11:41:57:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
> 11:46:23:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
> 11:49:34:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
> 11:50:37:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
> 11:54:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
> 11:57:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
> 11:59:07:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
> 12:03:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
> 12:03:27:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
> 12:07:42:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
> 12:07:57:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
> 12:12:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
> ******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
> 12:14:51:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
> 12:16:25:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
> 12:21:12:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
> 12:21:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
> 12:25:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
> 12:27:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
> 12:30:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
> 12:34:13:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
> 12:34:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
> 12:38:44:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
> 12:43:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
> 12:47:27:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
> 12:51:03:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
> 12:51:40:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
> 12:56:22:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
> 13:01:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
> 13:05:25:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
> 13:09:36:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
> 13:13:47:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
> 13:17:59:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
> 13:22:10:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
> 13:26:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
> 13:29:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
> 13:30:31:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
> 13:35:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
> 13:39:31:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
> 13:44:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
> 13:50:01:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
> 13:50:16:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
> 13:55:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
> 13:56:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
> 13:59:43:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
> 14:02:21:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
> 14:03:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
> 14:07:54:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
> 14:09:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
> 14:11:58:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
> 14:14:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
> 14:16:03:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
> 14:20:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
> 14:24:25:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
> 14:24:58:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
> 14:28:28:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
> 14:32:35:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
> 14:36:42:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
> 14:40:47:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
> 14:44:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
> 14:48:43:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
> 14:48:57:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
> 14:53:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
> 14:57:08:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
> 15:01:11:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
> 15:05:14:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
> 15:09:20:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
> 15:12:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
> 15:13:18:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
> 15:17:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
> 15:21:30:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
> 15:23:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
> 15:25:37:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
> 15:28:41:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
> 15:29:43:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
> 15:32:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
> 15:33:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
> 15:36:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
> 15:37:58:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
> 15:41:03:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
> 15:42:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
> 15:46:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
> 15:46:16:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to assign3.stanford.<a>edu:8080</a>
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.59
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:6 from 171.67.108.59
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 15:46:22:<a>WU00:FS01ownloading</a> 1.08MiB
> 15:46:28:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 34.77%
> 15:46:34:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 81.13%
> 15:46:37:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> complete
> 15:46:37:<a>WU00:FS01:Received</a> Unit: id:00 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:565</a> gen:10 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000176652edcb4f8f077e8dbf8333</a>
> 15:50:15:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
> 15:51:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
> 15:51:49:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Finished</a> Work Unit:
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 1350564 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 1350564
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 820764 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 820764
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:logfile</a> size: 26777
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Leaving</a> Run
> 15:52:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Writing 2203597 bytes of core data to disk...
> 15:52:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4one</a>: 2203085 -> 2112319 (compressed to 95.8 percent)
> 15:52:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>: ... Done.
> 15:52:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Shutting down core
> 15:52:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:Sending</a> unit results: id:01 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:1516</a> gen:20 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f8f09ab35d24d90</a>
> 15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:Uploading</a> 2.01MiB to 171.67.108.59
> 15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Starting</a>
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 7104
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:6984</a>
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:*</a>
> 
> *
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Created dyn
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1130459 -> 3058560 (decompressed 270.5 percent)
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1130459 data_size=3058560, decompressed_data_size=3058560 diff=0
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 0, Clone 565, Gen 10)
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
> 15:52:08:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
> 15:52:10:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 34.12%
> 15:52:18:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 43.43%
> 15:52:25:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 52.73%
> 15:52:32:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 62.04%
> 15:52:37:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
> 15:52:40:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 71.34%
> 15:52:47:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 80.65%
> 15:52:54:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 89.95%
> 15:53:01:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 96.16%
> 15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> complete
> 15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Final</a> credit estimate, 786.00 points
> 15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Cleaning</a> up
> 15:54:16:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
> 15:58:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
> 15:58:40:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
> 16:02:26:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
> 16:05:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
> 16:06:27:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
> 16:10:32:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
> 16:14:39:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
> 16:18:42:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
> 16:22:44:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
> 16:26:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
> 16:30:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
> 16:31:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
> 16:34:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
> 16:39:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
> 16:43:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
> 16:47:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
> 16:51:09:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
> 16:55:10:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
> 16:59:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
> 17:03:11:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
> 17:07:10:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
> 17:11:18:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
> 17:12:45:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
> 17:15:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
> 17:18:42:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
> 17:19:34:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
> 17:23:39:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
> 17:24:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
> 17:27:46:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
> 17:28:41:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
> 17:31:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
> 17:35:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
> 17:35:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
> 17:39:59:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
> 17:41:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
> 17:44:03:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
> 17:47:53:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
> 17:48:03:Server connection id=2 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
> 17:48:04:Server connection id=1 ended
> 17:48:08:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
> 17:52:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
> 17:56:16:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
> 17:56:24:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
> 18:00:22:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
> 18:01:28:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
> 18:04:26:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 18:04:28:<a>WU01:FS00ownloading</a> 44.54KiB
> 18:04:29:<a>WU01:FS00ownload</a> complete
> 18:04:29:<a>WU01:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:01 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:11 <a>clone:120</a> gen:11 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x0000000f6652edbc4d9257fe263abb9a</a>
> 18:08:30:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
> 18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Finished</a> fah_main
> 18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Successful</a> run
> 18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 2445972 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 2445972 bytes for xtc file
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 2445972 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2445972
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 2445972 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783984492
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 75840 75840 783984492 bytes for arc file=<02/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 75840 bytes for arc file
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 75840 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783908652
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 544 bytes for edr file
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> bedfile
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 120007 bytes for logfile
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> logfile
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: success in DynamicWrapper
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: done
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Run</a>: GuardedRun completed.
> 18:09:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:+</a> Opened results file
> 18:09:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Writing 2642875 bytes of core data to disk...
> 18:09:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16one</a>: 2642363 -> 2487397 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
> 18:09:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>: ... Done.
> 18:09:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Shutting</a> down core
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 18:09:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:Sending</a> unit results: id:02 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:1 <a>clone:378</a> gen:9 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d925610173e18ff</a>
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:Uploading</a> 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Starting</a>
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 5936
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:4052</a>
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:*</a>
> 
> *
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 45100 -> 171163 (decompressed 379.5 percent)
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45100 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 11, Clone 120, Gen 11)
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
> 18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 01/wudata_01.tpr: 1945355054 3592803552 3632654803 403167026 2460665598
> 18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
> 18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
> 18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
> 18:09:13:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 18:09:13:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
> 18:09:13:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 28.98%
> 18:09:19:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 34.24%
> 18:09:25:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 42.15%
> 18:09:32:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 50.05%
> 18:09:39:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 57.95%
> 18:09:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 65.85%
> 18:09:54:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 76.39%
> 18:10:01:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 84.29%
> 18:10:08:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 92.20%
> 18:10:14:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 100.00%
> 18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> complete
> 18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Final</a> credit estimate, 1835.00 points
> 18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Cleaning</a> up
> 18:12:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
> ******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
> 18:16:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
> 18:19:56:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
> 18:21:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
> 18:23:37:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
> 18:27:19:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
> 18:31:01:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
> 18:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
> 18:34:44:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
> 18:38:25:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
> 18:42:06:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
> 18:45:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
> 18:46:15:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
> 18:49:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
> 18:53:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
> 18:56:51:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
> 18:57:01:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
> 19:00:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
> 19:04:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
> 19:04:13:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
> 19:07:53:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
> 19:11:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
> 19:15:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
> 19:18:31:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
> 19:18:56:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
> 19:22:37:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
> 19:26:18:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
> 19:29:59:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
> 19:30:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
> 19:33:40:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
> 19:37:21:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
> 19:40:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
> 19:41:02:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
> 19:44:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
> 19:48:24:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
> 19:52:05:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
> 19:54:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
> 19:55:46:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
> 19:59:27:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
> 20:03:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
> 20:06:49:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
> 20:08:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
> 20:10:31:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
> 20:14:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
> 20:17:54:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
> 20:21:01:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
> 20:21:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
> 20:25:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
> 20:28:56:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
> 20:32:37:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
> 20:32:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
> 20:36:18:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
> 20:40:00:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
> 20:43:40:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
> 20:44:58:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
> 20:47:21:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
> 20:51:02:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
> 20:54:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
> 20:57:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
> 20:58:24:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
> 21:02:05:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
> 21:05:45:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
> 21:09:26:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
> 21:10:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
> 21:13:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
> 21:16:47:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
> 21:20:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
> 21:22:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
> 21:24:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
> 21:27:53:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
> 21:31:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
> 21:35:08:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
> 21:35:17:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
> 21:38:57:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
> 21:42:40:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
> 21:43:51:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
> 21:46:20:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
> 21:50:01:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
> 21:53:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
> 21:56:29:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
> 21:57:23:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
> 22:01:04:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
> 22:04:45:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
> 22:08:26:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
> 22:08:40:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
> 22:12:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
> 22:15:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
> 22:19:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
> 22:23:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
> 22:24:31:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
> 22:26:55:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
> 22:30:39:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
> 22:34:22:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
> 22:37:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
> 22:38:06:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
> 22:41:49:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
> 22:45:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
> 22:49:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
> 22:52:58:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
> 22:55:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
> 22:56:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
> 23:00:24:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
> 23:04:08:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
> 23:05:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
> 23:07:51:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
> 23:11:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
> 23:15:19:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
> 23:19:02:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
> 23:19:58:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
> 23:22:46:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
> 23:26:29:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
> 23:30:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
> 23:34:00:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
> 23:37:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
> 23:37:45:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
> 23:41:59:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
> 23:46:16:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
> 23:50:16:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
> 23:54:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
> 23:57:58:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
> 00:01:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
> 00:05:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
> 00:09:11:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
> 00:11:50:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
> 00:14:50:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
> ******************************** Date: 19/05/12 ********************************
> 00:19:22:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
> 00:19:22:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00ownloading</a> 44.41KiB
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00ownload</a> complete
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:02 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:17 <a>clone:193</a> gen:11 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d94b83a447f90c0</a>
> 00:25:03:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
> 00:25:11:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
> 00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Finished</a> fah_main
> 00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Successful</a> run
> 00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 2442944 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
> 00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 2442944 bytes for xtc file
> 00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 2442944 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2442944
> 00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 2442944 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783987520
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 75840 75840 783987520 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 75840 bytes for arc file
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 75840 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783911680
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 544 bytes for edr file
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> bedfile
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 120007 bytes for logfile
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> logfile
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: success in DynamicWrapper
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: done
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Run</a>: GuardedRun completed.
> 00:25:47:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:+</a> Opened results file
> 00:25:47:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Writing 2639847 bytes of core data to disk...
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16one</a>: 2639335 -> 2484824 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>: ... Done.
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Shutting</a> down core
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:Sending</a> unit results: id:01 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:11 <a>clone:120</a> gen:11 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x0000000f6652edbc4d9257fe263abb9a</a>
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:Uploading</a> 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Starting</a>
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 4248
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:6784</a>
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:*</a>
> 
> *
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 44964 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.6 percent)
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44964 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 17, Clone 193, Gen 11)
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
> 00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 02/wudata_01.tpr: 1897873234 1264839232 1789691714 1635389192 2180747364
> 00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
> 00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
> 00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
> 00:25:54:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 26.37%
> 00:25:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 00:25:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
> 00:26:02:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 34.28%
> 00:26:09:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 44.83%
> 00:26:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 52.74%
> 00:26:24:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 60.65%
> 00:26:31:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 68.56%
> 00:26:38:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 76.47%
> 00:26:44:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 84.38%
> 00:26:51:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 92.29%
> 00:26:57:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 97.57%
> 00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> complete
> 00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Final</a> credit estimate, 1835.00 points
> 00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Cleaning</a> up
> 00:29:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
> 00:34:22:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
> 00:38:50:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
> 00:43:11:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
> 00:43:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
> 00:47:40:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
> 00:49:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
> 00:52:38:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
> 00:54:37:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
> 00:57:37:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
> 00:59:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
> 01:01:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
> 01:06:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
> 01:06:41:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
> 01:11:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
> 01:12:56:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
> 01:15:26:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
> 01:19:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
> 01:20:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
> 01:24:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
> 01:27:18:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
> 01:28:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
> 01:33:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
> 01:37:45:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
> 01:42:35:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
> 01:47:08:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
> 01:51:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
> 01:55:40:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
> 01:59:48:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
> 02:00:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
> 02:04:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
> 02:09:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
> 02:14:16:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
> 02:18:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
> 02:23:34:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
> 02:26:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
> 02:28:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
> 
> 
> 
> Other than Ctrl+F in Wordpad to search each instance out I've not done a thing to this log. Can someone give it a looksee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Not sure what you are asking but if you look closely you are folding different runs/gens of the same 8042. Happens to me all the time I get Gens in a serial like 4/5 of them in a row.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> This pic doesn't look good. My PPD dropped big time now in Gpu tracker. What should I do?


lol I told you its the 7970's, check your cpu usage


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> lol I told you its the 7970's, check your cpu usage


Cpu usage has been at 100% since I started the gpu tracker and still been 100% with adding the V7 with it.







. Should I stop the Gpu tracker and let V7 just run?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Cpu usage has been at 100% since I started the gpu tracker and still been 100% with adding the V7 with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Should I stop the Gpu tracker and let V7 just run?


Not even worth it to run smp and amd cards IMO.


----------



## kyismaster

Linux box! + vmware!

download ubuntu 10.10 x64bit


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Not even worth it to run smp and amd cards IMO.


What's the best thing for me to do? I'm asking for help to help. I had 3 480's before and it was best to run everything. Should I just shut down the V7 and run just the 2700k or what? I'm kinda lost.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Cpu usage has been at 100% since I started the gpu tracker and still been 100% with adding the V7 with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Should I stop the Gpu tracker and let V7 just run?


No i mean, check your usage and see if the 7970's are chewing up your ppd, thats what it looks like. and if that is the case then you get more ppd just folding on your cpu.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> What's the best thing for me to do? I'm asking for help to help. I had 3 480's before and it was best to run everything. Should I just shut down the V7 and run just the 2700k or what? I'm kinda lost.


Listen to Jedi

xD hes the folding editor aka folding guru.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> No i mean, check your usage and see if the 7970's are chewing up your ppd, thats what it looks like. and if that is the case then you get more ppd just folding on your cpu.


To further clarify this still not clear point he's trying to make, check the usage of the AMD folding _processes_ in the process tab of task manager, they will be #2+3 when sorted by CPU usage with #1 being the CPU folding client.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Listen to Jedi
> xD hes the folding editor aka folding guru.


Puh leaze, Guru? He get's something right by luck every now and again, but Guru?


----------



## Hambone07si

Cpu usage has been 100% since I started. Gpu usage was at 80-100%. After running for a while tho, same usage but cpu PPD dropped big time and gpu's are at 80-100% but only getting 15000 PPD. LOL i'm not sure what to do with this setup. I should just shut down the 7970's and let the 2700k get 33k PPD I think.


----------



## kyismaster

woot woot, got another rig on the bandwagon







- courtesy of Deegon


----------



## kyismaster

recruit guys!








we are rolling along nicely.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Cpu usage has been 100% since I started. Gpu usage was at 80-100%. After running for a while tho, same usage but cpu PPD dropped big time and gpu's are at 80-100% but only getting 15000 PPD. LOL i'm not sure what to do with this setup. I should just shut down the 7970's and let the 2700k


See my above post to verify that it's the AMD GPUs killing your PPD. To fix this you should either not fold on the AMD GPUs, or dedicate two threads to the AMD GPUs by pausing both the GPUs and finishing the WU of the CPU (that part is important so that you don't lose the WU, so make sure your WU is completely FINISHED before changing these settings) then adjusting your CPU folding settings so that it only folds on 6 out of 8 threads. Now on that SB i7 the CPU and GPU route will offer better PPD but at the cost of more heat produced and power drawn, so it's up to you which to choose. I would probably do the GPUs and CPU for the CC then consider if you want to just do CPU only long term.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> You need to setup bigadv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1048365/ubuntu-setting-up-big-bigadv-p6903-for-dedicated-2600k/0_40#


Bigadv is already checked. Can I set the VM to 16 cores it won't let me do 12 cores on VMware.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Bigadv is already checked. Can I set the VM to 16 cores it won't let me do 12 cores on VMware.


lol jedi, just teamviewer them


----------



## metalmayhem9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalmayhem9*
> 
> Great to see closing the gap. Just dusted off my old P7570 laptop and fired up.
> 
> *I also found a 9600GSO. Will it run in my sig rig beside the GTX580 with ease?*


Anyone? folks?







....pretty please?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalmayhem9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Okay this has me a tad bit worried. How many parts are there to 8042?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my 6870 may have stalled it but I looked at the logfile and it looks okay but I've had 8042 since yesterday and it looks like it turned it in but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Logfile...
> 
> 
> 
> *********************** Log Started 2012-05-17T18:11:15 ************************
> 18:11:15:************************* [email protected] Client *************************
> 18:11:15: Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
> 18:11:15: Copyright: (c) 2009-2012 Stanford University
> 18:11:15: Author: Joseph Coffland
> 18:11:15: Args: --lifeline 4328 --command-port=36330
> 18:11:15: Config: C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
> 18:11:15:******************************** Build ********************************
> 18:11:15: Version: 7.1.43
> 18:11:15: Date: Jan 2 2012
> 18:11:15: Time: 12:33:05
> 18:11:15: SVN Rev: 3223
> 18:11:15: Branch: fah/trunk/client
> 18:11:15: Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
> 18:11:15: Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /<a>Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279</a> /Ox -<a>arch:SSE</a>
> 18:11:15: /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT
> 18:11:15: Platform: win32 XP
> 18:11:15: Bits: 32
> 18:11:15: Mode: Release
> 18:11:15:******************************* System ********************************
> 18:11:15: CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor
> 18:11:15: CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
> 18:11:15: CPUs: 6
> 18:11:15: Memory: 7.99GiB
> 18:11:15: Free Memory: 5.81GiB
> 18:11:15: Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
> 18:11:15: On Battery: false
> 18:11:15: UTC offset: -7
> 18:11:15: PID: 5908
> 18:11:15: CWD: C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
> 18:11:15: OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
> 18:11:15: OS Arch: AMD64
> 18:11:15: GPUs: 1
> 18:11:15: GPU 0: ATI:4 Barts XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]
> 18:11:15: CUDA: Not detected
> 18:11:15:Win32 Service: false
> 18:11:15:***********************************************************************
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:
> 18:11:15:Trying to access database...
> 18:11:17:Successfully acquired database lock
> 18:11:17:Enabled folding slot 01: READY smp:6
> 18:11:18:<a>WU01:FS01:Starting</a>
> 18:11:18:<a>WU01:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
> 18:11:19:Server connection id=1 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
> 18:11:19:<a>WU01:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 5148
> 18:11:19:<a>WU01:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:3692</a>
> 18:11:19:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:*</a>
> 
> *
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 18:11:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Ensuring status. Please wait.
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Working with standard loops on this execution.
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Previous termination of core was improper.
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1129828 -> 3056400 (decompressed 270.5 percent)
> 18:11:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1129828 data_size=3056400, decompressed_data_size=3056400 diff=0
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 1, Clone 2314, Gen 23)
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 18:11:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
> 18:11:36:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Using</a> Gromacs checkpoints
> 18:11:36:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Resuming</a> from checkpoint
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.log
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.trr
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.xtc
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified</a> 01/wudata_01.edr
> 18:11:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 166110 out of 250000 steps (66%)
> 18:14:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
> 18:17:08:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
> 18:20:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
> 18:23:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
> 18:26:26:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
> 18:28:56:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
> 18:31:28:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
> 18:34:13:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
> 18:36:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
> 18:39:24:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
> 18:41:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
> 18:44:19:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
> 18:46:46:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
> 18:49:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
> 18:51:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
> 18:54:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
> 18:56:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
> 18:59:20:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
> 19:01:58:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
> 19:04:35:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
> 19:06:57:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
> 19:09:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
> 19:11:40:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
> 19:14:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
> 19:16:49:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
> 19:19:43:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
> 19:22:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
> 19:24:38:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
> 19:27:12:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
> 19:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
> 19:33:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
> 19:36:05:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
> 19:43:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to assign3.stanford.<a>edu:8080</a>
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.59
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:6 from 171.67.108.59
> 19:43:18:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 19:43:19:<a>WU00:FS01ownloading</a> 1.08MiB
> 19:43:25:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 40.54%
> 19:43:31:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 81.08%
> 19:43:36:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> complete
> 19:43:36:<a>WU00:FS01:Received</a> Unit: id:00 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:4365</a> gen:9 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f996101aa78e773</a>
> 19:46:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
> 19:46:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Finished</a> Work Unit:
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 1348944 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 1348944
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 819892 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 819892
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:logfile</a> size: 24804
> 19:46:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Leaving</a> Run
> 19:46:46:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Writing 2199132 bytes of core data to disk...
> 19:46:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4one</a>: 2198620 -> 2109947 (compressed to 95.9 percent)
> 19:46:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>: ... Done.
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Shutting down core
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:Sending</a> unit results: id:01 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:1 <a>clone:2314</a> gen:23 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x0000001a6652edcb4f8f14afa5ba1f6b</a>
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:Uploading</a> 2.01MiB to 171.67.108.59
> 19:46:48:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Starting</a>
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 6624
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:6220</a>
> 19:46:48:<a>WU00:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:*</a>
> 
> *
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Created dyn
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1131108 -> 3058560 (decompressed 270.4 percent)
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1131108 data_size=3058560, decompressed_data_size=3058560 diff=0
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 0, Clone 4365, Gen 9)
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 19:46:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
> 19:46:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
> 19:46:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
> 19:46:59:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 34.16%
> 19:47:05:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 37.26%
> 19:47:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 43.47%
> 19:47:17:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 46.58%
> 19:47:24:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 52.79%
> 19:47:30:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 59.00%
> 19:47:37:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 65.21%
> 19:47:43:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 71.42%
> 19:47:49:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 77.63%
> 19:47:55:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 83.84%
> 19:48:03:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 93.16%
> 19:48:10:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 99.37%
> 19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> complete
> 19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Final</a> credit estimate, 1417.00 points
> 19:48:33:<a>WU01:FS01:Cleaning</a> up
> 20:07:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
> 20:10:03:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
> 20:12:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
> 20:14:48:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
> 20:17:11:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
> 20:19:42:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
> 20:22:25:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
> 20:25:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
> 20:27:40:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
> 20:30:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
> 20:32:38:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
> 20:34:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
> 20:37:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
> 20:39:44:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
> 20:42:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
> 20:44:27:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
> 20:46:45:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
> 20:49:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
> 20:51:24:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
> 20:54:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
> 20:56:44:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
> 20:59:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
> 21:02:00:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
> 21:04:24:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
> 21:06:45:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
> 21:08:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
> 21:11:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
> 21:13:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
> 21:15:46:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
> 21:18:01:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
> 21:20:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
> 21:22:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
> 21:24:46:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
> 21:27:00:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
> 21:29:38:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
> 21:32:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
> 21:34:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
> 21:36:34:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
> 21:38:46:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
> 21:41:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
> 21:43:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
> 21:45:29:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
> 21:47:41:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
> 21:49:54:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
> 21:52:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
> 21:54:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
> 21:56:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
> 21:58:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
> 22:01:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
> 22:03:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
> 22:05:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
> 22:07:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 130000 out of 250000 steps (52%)
> 22:10:05:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 132500 out of 250000 steps (53%)
> 22:12:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 135000 out of 250000 steps (54%)
> 22:14:37:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 137500 out of 250000 steps (55%)
> 22:16:54:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 140000 out of 250000 steps (56%)
> 22:19:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 142500 out of 250000 steps (57%)
> 22:21:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 145000 out of 250000 steps (58%)
> 22:23:51:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 147500 out of 250000 steps (59%)
> 22:26:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 150000 out of 250000 steps (60%)
> 22:28:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 152500 out of 250000 steps (61%)
> 22:30:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 155000 out of 250000 steps (62%)
> 22:33:53:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 157500 out of 250000 steps (63%)
> 22:37:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 160000 out of 250000 steps (64%)
> 22:40:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 162500 out of 250000 steps (65%)
> 22:44:28:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 165000 out of 250000 steps (66%)
> 22:48:28:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
> 22:52:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
> 22:56:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
> 22:59:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
> 23:03:38:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
> 23:06:43:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
> 23:09:29:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
> 23:12:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
> 23:14:48:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
> 23:17:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
> 23:20:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
> 23:22:43:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
> 23:25:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
> 23:27:31:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
> 23:29:56:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
> 23:32:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
> 23:34:44:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
> 23:37:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
> 23:39:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
> 23:42:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
> 23:45:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
> 23:47:41:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
> 23:59:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
> 00:04:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
> 00:09:13:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
> ******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
> 00:13:17:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
> 00:16:00:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
> 00:18:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
> 00:20:42:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
> 00:23:21:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
> 00:25:39:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
> 00:28:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
> 00:30:22:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to assign3.stanford.<a>edu:8080</a>
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.59
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:6 from 171.67.108.59
> 00:30:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 00:30:24:<a>WU01:FS01ownloading</a> 1.08MiB
> 00:30:30:<a>WU01:FS01ownload</a> 69.52%
> 00:30:32:<a>WU01:FS01ownload</a> complete
> 00:30:32:<a>WU01:FS01:Received</a> Unit: id:01 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:1516</a> gen:20 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f8f09ab35d24d90</a>
> 00:32:56:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
> 00:32:57:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Finished</a> Work Unit:
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 1350564 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 1350564
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 820872 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 820872
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:logfile</a> size: 24036
> 00:33:07:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Leaving</a> Run
> 00:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Writing 2200964 bytes of core data to disk...
> 00:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4one</a>: 2200452 -> 2112436 (compressed to 96.0 percent)
> 00:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>: ... Done.
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Shutting down core
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:Sending</a> unit results: id:00 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:4365</a> gen:9 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f996101aa78e773</a>
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:Uploading</a> 2.02MiB to 171.67.108.59
> 00:33:10:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Starting</a>
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 2236
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:3636</a>
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:*</a>
> 
> *
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Created dyn
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1130682 -> 3058560 (decompressed 270.5 percent)
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1130682 data_size=3058560, decompressed_data_size=3058560 diff=0
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 0, Clone 1516, Gen 20)
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 00:33:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
> 00:33:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
> 00:33:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
> 00:33:21:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 34.12%
> 00:33:29:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 49.63%
> 00:33:37:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 58.93%
> 00:33:45:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 71.34%
> 00:33:51:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 80.64%
> 00:33:58:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 89.95%
> 00:34:06:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> 99.25%
> 00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Upload</a> complete
> 00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Final</a> credit estimate, 1401.00 points
> 00:34:27:<a>WU00:FS01:Cleaning</a> up
> 00:35:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
> 00:38:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
> 00:40:40:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
> 00:43:07:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
> 00:46:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
> 00:48:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
> 00:51:25:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
> 00:53:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
> 00:56:25:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
> 00:58:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
> 01:00:54:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
> 01:03:09:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
> 01:05:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
> 01:07:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
> 01:09:51:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
> 01:12:07:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
> 01:14:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
> 01:16:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
> 01:18:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
> 01:21:35:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
> 01:23:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
> 01:26:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
> 01:29:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
> 01:31:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
> 01:34:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
> 01:36:37:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
> 01:39:28:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
> 01:42:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
> 01:44:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
> 01:47:33:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
> 01:50:23:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
> 01:53:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
> 01:58:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
> 02:03:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
> 02:06:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
> 02:08:56:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
> 02:11:22:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
> 02:13:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
> 02:16:24:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
> 02:18:54:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
> 02:21:29:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
> 02:24:07:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
> 02:30:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
> 02:34:22:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
> 02:38:43:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
> 02:41:15:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
> 02:43:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
> 02:50:27:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
> 02:52:42:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
> 02:54:52:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
> 02:57:33:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
> 03:00:14:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 130000 out of 250000 steps (52%)
> 03:03:09:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 132500 out of 250000 steps (53%)
> 03:05:49:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 135000 out of 250000 steps (54%)
> 03:08:34:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 137500 out of 250000 steps (55%)
> 03:11:28:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 140000 out of 250000 steps (56%)
> 03:14:17:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 142500 out of 250000 steps (57%)
> 03:17:12:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 145000 out of 250000 steps (58%)
> 03:19:53:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 147500 out of 250000 steps (59%)
> 03:22:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 150000 out of 250000 steps (60%)
> 03:27:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 152500 out of 250000 steps (61%)
> 03:31:12:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 155000 out of 250000 steps (62%)
> 03:35:31:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 157500 out of 250000 steps (63%)
> 03:39:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 160000 out of 250000 steps (64%)
> 03:42:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 162500 out of 250000 steps (65%)
> 03:46:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 165000 out of 250000 steps (66%)
> 03:48:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
> 03:55:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
> 03:58:13:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
> 03:58:35:Adding folding slot 00: READY <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]"
> 03:58:35:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 03:58:36:Removing old file 'configs/config-20120218-070528.xml'
> 03:58:36:Saving configuration to config.xml
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: READY <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 03:58:36:<a>WU00:FS00ownloading</a> 44.42KiB
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00ownload</a> complete
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:00 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:21 <a>clone:144</a> gen:10 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d94b91b7901a799</a>
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Starting</a>
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 4044
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:1584</a>
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00ownloading</a> project 11293 description
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to fah-web.stanford.edu:80
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:*</a>
> 
> *
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 44970 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.6 percent)
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44970 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 21, Clone 144, Gen 10)
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
> 03:58:37:<a>WU00:FS00roject</a> 11293 description downloaded successfully
> 03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 00/wudata_01.tpr: 3175289426 2704983951 487276858 134579699 2101973632
> 03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
> 03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
> 03:58:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
> 03:58:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 03:58:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
> 04:02:10:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
> 04:06:00:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
> 04:09:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
> 04:13:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
> 04:17:26:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
> 04:21:13:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
> 04:24:56:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
> 04:28:38:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
> 04:32:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
> 04:36:02:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
> 04:39:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
> 04:43:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
> 04:47:10:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
> 04:50:52:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
> 04:54:36:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
> 04:58:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
> 05:02:03:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
> 05:05:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
> 05:09:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
> 05:13:13:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
> 05:14:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
> 05:16:56:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
> 05:20:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
> 05:24:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
> 05:28:47:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
> 05:32:42:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
> 05:36:31:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
> 05:52:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
> 05:57:15:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
> 06:04:58:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
> 06:06:07:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
> ******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
> 06:14:07:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
> 06:18:26:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
> 06:22:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
> 06:26:53:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
> 06:31:05:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
> 06:35:19:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
> 06:39:33:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
> 06:43:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
> 06:44:54:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
> 06:48:04:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
> 06:52:28:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
> 07:08:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
> 07:18:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
> 07:22:34:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
> 07:26:37:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
> 07:30:31:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
> 07:34:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
> 07:38:08:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
> 07:41:58:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
> 07:45:42:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
> 07:49:27:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
> 07:53:12:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
> 07:56:59:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
> 08:00:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
> 08:04:33:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
> 08:08:19:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
> 08:12:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
> 08:15:53:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
> 08:19:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
> 08:23:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
> 08:27:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
> 08:31:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
> 08:35:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
> 08:39:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
> 08:43:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
> 08:47:48:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
> 08:51:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
> 08:55:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
> 08:59:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
> 09:03:50:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
> 09:07:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
> 09:09:18:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
> 09:11:31:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
> 09:15:20:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
> 09:19:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
> 09:22:59:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
> 09:26:50:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
> 09:30:38:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
> 09:34:24:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
> 09:38:12:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
> 09:41:59:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
> 09:45:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
> 09:49:35:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
> 09:53:24:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
> 09:57:14:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
> 10:01:05:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
> 10:04:54:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
> 10:08:41:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
> 10:12:35:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
> 10:16:21:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
> 10:20:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
> 10:24:01:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
> 10:27:50:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
> 10:29:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
> 10:31:49:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
> 10:35:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
> 10:39:43:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
> 10:43:39:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
> 10:47:36:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
> 10:51:32:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
> 10:55:24:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
> 10:59:15:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
> 11:03:10:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
> 11:03:11:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
> 11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
> 11:03:12:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 11:03:14:<a>WU02:FS00ownloading</a> 44.25KiB
> 11:03:15:<a>WU02:FS00ownload</a> complete
> 11:03:15:<a>WU02:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:02 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:1 <a>clone:378</a> gen:9 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d925610173e18ff</a>
> 11:07:09:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
> 11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Finished</a> fah_main
> 11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Successful</a> run
> 11:07:30:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 2446516 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 2446516 bytes for xtc file
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 2446516 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2446516
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 2446516 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783983948
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 75840 75840 783983948 bytes for arc file=<00/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 75840 bytes for arc file
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 75840 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783908108
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 544 bytes for edr file
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> bedfile
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 120006 bytes for logfile
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Read</a> logfile
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: success in DynamicWrapper
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: done
> 11:07:40:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Run</a>: GuardedRun completed.
> 11:07:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:+</a> Opened results file
> 11:07:45:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:-</a> Writing 2643418 bytes of core data to disk...
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16one</a>: 2642906 -> 2488498 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>: ... Done.
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:Shutting</a> down core
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:46:<a>WU00:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:Sending</a> unit results: id:00 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:21 <a>clone:144</a> gen:10 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d94b91b7901a799</a>
> 11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:Uploading</a> 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
> 11:07:47:<a>WU00:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Starting</a>
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 5576
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:4532</a>
> 11:07:47:<a>WU02:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:*</a>
> 
> *
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 44798 -> 171163 (decompressed 382.0 percent)
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44798 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 1, Clone 378, Gen 9)
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 11:07:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
> 11:07:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 02/wudata_01.tpr: 1585467619 1580434884 3021883417 4177842845 1093425257
> 11:07:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
> 11:07:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
> 11:07:50:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
> 11:07:54:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 26.33%
> 11:07:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 11:07:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
> 11:08:01:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 31.60%
> 11:08:14:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 34.23%
> 11:08:25:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 39.50%
> 11:08:33:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 44.76%
> 11:08:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 47.39%
> 11:08:48:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 50.03%
> 11:08:57:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 55.29%
> 11:09:06:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 60.56%
> 11:09:16:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 65.83%
> 11:09:26:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 71.09%
> 11:09:35:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 76.36%
> 11:09:44:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 81.62%
> 11:09:54:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 86.89%
> 11:09:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
> 11:10:04:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 92.16%
> 11:10:13:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> 97.42%
> 11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Upload</a> complete
> 11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Final</a> credit estimate, 1835.00 points
> 11:10:40:<a>WU00:FS00:Cleaning</a> up
> 11:12:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
> 11:16:38:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
> 11:20:58:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
> 11:25:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
> 11:29:19:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
> 11:33:34:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
> 11:37:45:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
> 11:41:57:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
> 11:46:23:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
> 11:49:34:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
> 11:50:37:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
> 11:54:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
> 11:57:39:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
> 11:59:07:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
> 12:03:11:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
> 12:03:27:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
> 12:07:42:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
> 12:07:57:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
> 12:12:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
> ******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
> 12:14:51:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
> 12:16:25:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
> 12:21:12:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
> 12:21:32:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
> 12:25:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
> 12:27:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
> 12:30:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
> 12:34:13:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
> 12:34:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
> 12:38:44:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
> 12:43:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
> 12:47:27:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
> 12:51:03:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
> 12:51:40:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
> 12:56:22:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
> 13:01:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
> 13:05:25:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
> 13:09:36:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
> 13:13:47:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
> 13:17:59:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
> 13:22:10:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
> 13:26:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
> 13:29:55:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
> 13:30:31:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
> 13:35:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
> 13:39:31:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
> 13:44:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
> 13:50:01:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
> 13:50:16:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
> 13:55:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
> 13:56:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
> 13:59:43:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
> 14:02:21:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
> 14:03:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
> 14:07:54:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
> 14:09:02:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
> 14:11:58:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
> 14:14:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
> 14:16:03:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
> 14:20:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
> 14:24:25:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
> 14:24:58:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
> 14:28:28:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
> 14:32:35:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
> 14:36:42:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
> 14:40:47:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
> 14:44:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
> 14:48:43:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
> 14:48:57:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
> 14:53:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
> 14:57:08:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
> 15:01:11:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
> 15:05:14:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
> 15:09:20:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
> 15:12:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
> 15:13:18:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
> 15:17:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
> 15:21:30:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
> 15:23:04:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
> 15:25:37:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
> 15:28:41:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
> 15:29:43:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
> 15:32:47:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
> 15:33:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
> 15:36:30:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
> 15:37:58:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
> 15:41:03:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
> 15:42:00:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
> 15:46:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
> 15:46:16:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to assign3.stanford.<a>edu:8080</a>
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.59
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:6 from 171.67.108.59
> 15:46:17:<a>WU00:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 15:46:22:<a>WU00:FS01ownloading</a> 1.08MiB
> 15:46:28:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 34.77%
> 15:46:34:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> 81.13%
> 15:46:37:<a>WU00:FS01ownload</a> complete
> 15:46:37:<a>WU00:FS01:Received</a> Unit: id:00 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:565</a> gen:10 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000176652edcb4f8f077e8dbf8333</a>
> 15:50:15:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
> 15:51:48:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
> 15:51:49:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Finished</a> Work Unit:
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 1350564 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 1350564
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Reading up to 820764 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 820764
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:logfile</a> size: 26777
> 15:51:59:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:Leaving</a> Run
> 15:52:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Writing 2203597 bytes of core data to disk...
> 15:52:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4one</a>: 2203085 -> 2112319 (compressed to 95.8 percent)
> 15:52:00:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>: ... Done.
> 15:52:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Shutting down core
> 15:52:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:01:<a>WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:Sending</a> unit results: id:01 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:8042</a> run:0 <a>clone:1516</a> gen:20 <a>core:0xa4</a> <a>unit:0x000000166652edcb4f8f09ab35d24d90</a>
> 15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:Uploading</a> 2.01MiB to 171.67.108.59
> 15:52:02:<a>WU01:FS01:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.59:8080
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Starting</a>
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Started</a> FahCore on PID 7104
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:Core</a> <a>PID:6984</a>
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:FahCore</a> 0xa4 started
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:*</a>
> 
> *
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:[email protected]</a> Gromacs GB Core
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Version</a> 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Created dyn
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Files status OK
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Expanded 1130459 -> 3058560 (decompressed 270.5 percent)
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1130459 data_size=3058560, decompressed_data_size=3058560 diff=0
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4roject</a>: 8042 (Run 0, Clone 565, Gen 10)
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4</a>:
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 15:52:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering</a> M.D.
> 15:52:08:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping</a> NT from 6 to 6
> 15:52:10:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 34.12%
> 15:52:18:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 43.43%
> 15:52:25:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 52.73%
> 15:52:32:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 62.04%
> 15:52:37:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
> 15:52:40:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 71.34%
> 15:52:47:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 80.65%
> 15:52:54:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 89.95%
> 15:53:01:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> 96.16%
> 15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Upload</a> complete
> 15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Final</a> credit estimate, 786.00 points
> 15:53:23:<a>WU01:FS01:Cleaning</a> up
> 15:54:16:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
> 15:58:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
> 15:58:40:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
> 16:02:26:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
> 16:05:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
> 16:06:27:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
> 16:10:32:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
> 16:14:39:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
> 16:18:42:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
> 16:22:44:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
> 16:26:48:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
> 16:30:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
> 16:31:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
> 16:34:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
> 16:39:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
> 16:43:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
> 16:47:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
> 16:51:09:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
> 16:55:10:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
> 16:59:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
> 17:03:11:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
> 17:07:10:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
> 17:11:18:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
> 17:12:45:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
> 17:15:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
> 17:18:42:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
> 17:19:34:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
> 17:23:39:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
> 17:24:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
> 17:27:46:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
> 17:28:41:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
> 17:31:53:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
> 17:35:20:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
> 17:35:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
> 17:39:59:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
> 17:41:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
> 17:44:03:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
> 17:47:53:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
> 17:48:03:Server connection id=2 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
> 17:48:04:Server connection id=1 ended
> 17:48:08:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
> 17:52:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
> 17:56:16:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
> 17:56:24:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
> 18:00:22:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
> 18:01:28:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
> 18:04:26:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
> 18:04:27:<a>WU01:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 18:04:28:<a>WU01:FS00ownloading</a> 44.54KiB
> 18:04:29:<a>WU01:FS00ownload</a> complete
> 18:04:29:<a>WU01:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:01 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:11 <a>clone:120</a> gen:11 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x0000000f6652edbc4d9257fe263abb9a</a>
> 18:08:30:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
> 18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Finished</a> fah_main
> 18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Successful</a> run
> 18:08:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 2445972 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 2445972 bytes for xtc file
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 2445972 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2445972
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 2445972 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783984492
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 75840 75840 783984492 bytes for arc file=<02/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 75840 bytes for arc file
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 75840 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783908652
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 544 bytes for edr file
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> bedfile
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 120007 bytes for logfile
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Read</a> logfile
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: success in DynamicWrapper
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: done
> 18:09:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Run</a>: GuardedRun completed.
> 18:09:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:+</a> Opened results file
> 18:09:04:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Writing 2642875 bytes of core data to disk...
> 18:09:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16one</a>: 2642363 -> 2487397 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
> 18:09:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>: ... Done.
> 18:09:05:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Shutting</a> down core
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 18:09:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:Sending</a> unit results: id:02 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:1 <a>clone:378</a> gen:9 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d925610173e18ff</a>
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:Uploading</a> 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
> 18:09:06:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Starting</a>
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 5936
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:4052</a>
> 18:09:06:<a>WU01:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:*</a>
> 
> *
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 45100 -> 171163 (decompressed 379.5 percent)
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45100 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 11, Clone 120, Gen 11)
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 18:09:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
> 18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 01/wudata_01.tpr: 1945355054 3592803552 3632654803 403167026 2460665598
> 18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
> 18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
> 18:09:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
> 18:09:13:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 18:09:13:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
> 18:09:13:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 28.98%
> 18:09:19:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 34.24%
> 18:09:25:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 42.15%
> 18:09:32:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 50.05%
> 18:09:39:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 57.95%
> 18:09:47:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 65.85%
> 18:09:54:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 76.39%
> 18:10:01:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 84.29%
> 18:10:08:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 92.20%
> 18:10:14:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> 100.00%
> 18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Upload</a> complete
> 18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Final</a> credit estimate, 1835.00 points
> 18:10:33:<a>WU02:FS00:Cleaning</a> up
> 18:12:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
> ******************************** Date: 18/05/12 ********************************
> 18:16:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
> 18:19:56:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
> 18:21:19:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
> 18:23:37:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
> 18:27:19:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
> 18:31:01:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
> 18:33:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
> 18:34:44:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
> 18:38:25:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
> 18:42:06:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
> 18:45:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
> 18:46:15:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
> 18:49:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
> 18:53:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
> 18:56:51:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
> 18:57:01:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
> 19:00:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
> 19:04:10:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
> 19:04:13:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
> 19:07:53:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
> 19:11:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
> 19:15:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
> 19:18:31:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
> 19:18:56:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
> 19:22:37:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
> 19:26:18:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
> 19:29:59:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
> 19:30:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
> 19:33:40:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
> 19:37:21:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
> 19:40:59:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
> 19:41:02:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
> 19:44:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
> 19:48:24:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
> 19:52:05:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
> 19:54:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
> 19:55:46:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
> 19:59:27:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
> 20:03:09:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
> 20:06:49:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
> 20:08:16:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
> 20:10:31:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
> 20:14:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
> 20:17:54:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
> 20:21:01:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
> 20:21:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
> 20:25:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
> 20:28:56:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
> 20:32:37:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
> 20:32:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
> 20:36:18:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
> 20:40:00:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
> 20:43:40:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
> 20:44:58:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
> 20:47:21:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
> 20:51:02:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
> 20:54:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
> 20:57:49:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
> 20:58:24:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
> 21:02:05:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
> 21:05:45:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
> 21:09:26:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
> 21:10:04:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
> 21:13:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
> 21:16:47:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
> 21:20:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
> 21:22:55:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
> 21:24:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
> 21:27:53:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
> 21:31:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
> 21:35:08:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
> 21:35:17:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
> 21:38:57:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
> 21:42:40:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
> 21:43:51:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
> 21:46:20:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
> 21:50:01:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
> 21:53:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
> 21:56:29:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
> 21:57:23:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
> 22:01:04:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
> 22:04:45:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
> 22:08:26:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
> 22:08:40:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
> 22:12:07:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
> 22:15:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
> 22:19:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
> 22:23:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
> 22:24:31:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
> 22:26:55:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
> 22:30:39:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
> 22:34:22:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
> 22:37:35:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
> 22:38:06:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
> 22:41:49:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
> 22:45:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
> 22:49:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
> 22:52:58:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
> 22:55:26:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
> 22:56:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
> 23:00:24:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
> 23:04:08:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
> 23:05:06:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
> 23:07:51:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
> 23:11:34:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
> 23:15:19:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
> 23:19:02:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
> 23:19:58:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
> 23:22:46:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
> 23:26:29:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
> 23:30:15:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
> 23:34:00:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
> 23:37:36:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
> 23:37:45:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
> 23:41:59:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
> 23:46:16:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
> 23:50:16:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
> 23:54:12:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
> 23:57:58:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
> 00:01:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
> 00:05:28:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
> 00:09:11:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
> 00:11:50:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
> 00:14:50:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
> ******************************** Date: 19/05/12 ********************************
> 00:19:22:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
> 00:19:22:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:News</a>: Welcome to [email protected]
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Assigned</a> to work server 171.67.108.44
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Requesting</a> new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING <a>gpu:0:"Barts</a> XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00ownloading</a> 44.41KiB
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00ownload</a> complete
> 00:19:23:<a>WU02:FS00:Received</a> Unit: id:02 <a>stateOWNLOAD</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:17 <a>clone:193</a> gen:11 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x000000116652edbc4d94b83a447f90c0</a>
> 00:25:03:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
> 00:25:11:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
> 00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Finished</a> fah_main
> 00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Successful</a> run
> 00:25:32:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16ynamicWrapper</a>: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 2442944 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
> 00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 2442944 bytes for xtc file
> 00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 2442944 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2442944
> 00:25:42:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 2442944 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783987520
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:xtc</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Reserved</a> 75840 75840 783987520 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 75840 bytes for arc file
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Reading up to 75840 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783911680
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:trr</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 544 bytes for edr file
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> bedfile
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:edr</a> file hash check passed.
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Allocated</a> 120007 bytes for logfile
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Read</a> logfile
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: success in DynamicWrapper
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:GuardedRun</a>: done
> 00:25:43:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Run</a>: GuardedRun completed.
> 00:25:47:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:+</a> Opened results file
> 00:25:47:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:-</a> Writing 2639847 bytes of core data to disk...
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16one</a>: 2639335 -> 2484824 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>: ... Done.
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:Shutting</a> down core
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:FahCore</a> returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:Sending</a> unit results: id:01 <a>state:SEND</a> error:OK <a>project:11293</a> run:11 <a>clone:120</a> gen:11 <a>core:0x16</a> <a>unit:0x0000000f6652edbc4d9257fe263abb9a</a>
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:Uploading</a> 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
> 00:25:48:<a>WU01:FS00:Connecting</a> to 171.67.108.44:8080
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Starting</a>
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Running</a> FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ceadderman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Started</a> FahCore on PID 4248
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:Core</a> <a>PID:6784</a>
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:FahCore</a> 0x16 started
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:*</a>
> 
> *
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:[email protected]</a> GPU Core
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Version</a> 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Compiler</a> : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Build</a> host: user-f6d030f24f
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Board</a> Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Core</a> : x=16
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16reparing</a> to commence simulation
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Looking at optimizations...
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles</a>: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Created dyn
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Files status OK
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR)</a> = 512 file=<>
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Expanded 44964 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.6 percent)
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Called</a> DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44964 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:-</a> Digital signature verified
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16roject</a>: 11293 (Run 17, Clone 193, Gen 11)
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16</a>:
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Assembly</a> optimizations on if available.
> 00:25:49:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Entering</a> M.D.
> 00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Tpr</a> hash 02/wudata_01.tpr: 1897873234 1264839232 1789691714 1635389192 2180747364
> 00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Working</a> on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
> 00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Client</a> config unavailable.
> 00:25:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Starting</a> GUI Server
> 00:25:54:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 26.37%
> 00:25:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Setting</a> checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 00:25:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
> 00:26:02:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 34.28%
> 00:26:09:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 44.83%
> 00:26:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 52.74%
> 00:26:24:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 60.65%
> 00:26:31:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 68.56%
> 00:26:38:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 76.47%
> 00:26:44:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 84.38%
> 00:26:51:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 92.29%
> 00:26:57:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> 97.57%
> 00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Upload</a> complete
> 00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Server</a> responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Final</a> credit estimate, 1835.00 points
> 00:27:16:<a>WU01:FS00:Cleaning</a> up
> 00:29:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
> 00:34:22:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
> 00:38:50:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
> 00:43:11:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
> 00:43:32:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
> 00:47:40:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
> 00:49:09:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
> 00:52:38:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
> 00:54:37:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
> 00:57:37:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
> 00:59:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
> 01:01:56:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
> 01:06:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
> 01:06:41:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
> 01:11:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
> 01:12:56:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
> 01:15:26:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
> 01:19:52:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
> 01:20:02:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
> 01:24:13:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
> 01:27:18:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
> 01:28:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
> 01:33:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
> 01:37:45:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
> 01:42:35:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
> 01:47:08:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
> 01:51:24:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
> 01:55:40:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
> 01:59:48:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
> 02:00:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
> 02:04:51:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
> 02:09:21:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
> 02:14:16:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
> 02:18:55:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
> 02:23:34:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
> 02:26:33:<a>WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed</a> 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
> 02:28:02:<a>WU02:FS00:0x16:Completed</a> 13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
> 
> 
> 
> Other than Ctrl+F in Wordpad to search each instance out I've not done a thing to this log. Can someone give it a looksee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you are asking but if you look closely you are folding different runs/gens of the same 8042. Happens to me all the time I get Gens in a serial like 4/5 of them in a row.
Click to expand...

Kewl that's what I was thinking but needed some confirmation on this. Thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalmayhem9*
> 
> Anyone? folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....pretty please?


I'd say yes, but im not to sure.


----------



## FromUndaChz

I signed up (at leas I think/hope I did it right lol)

First time folding.. but it's for a good cause









Got me and my girls' machine running. In the client, I can't connect to her PC, and she can't connect to mine. I manually set our IP's in windows to keep them from changing for starters. Then I followed the stickied guide for setting up a local client, and then for setting up another PC on the local network. Can't seem to get connected though, not sure what is wrong. Firewall rule was created automatically so I think that's peachy.. Network is working fine.. just can't connect in the client v7 for some reason









It would be cool to be able to monitor her progress without actually getting up to check









Thanks if anybody can help!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> I signed up (at leas I think/hope I did it right lol)
> First time folding.. but it's for a good cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got me and my girls' machine running. In the client, I can't connect to her PC, and she can't connect to mine. I manually set our IP's in windows to keep them from changing for starters. Then I followed the stickied guide for setting up a local client, and then for setting up another PC on the local network. Can't seem to get connected though, not sure what is wrong. Firewall rule was created automatically so I think that's peachy.. Network is working fine.. just can't connect in the client v7 for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be cool to be able to monitor her progress without actually getting up to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks if anybody can help!


HFM.net might be easier to setup this way.

Please wait for some assistance.

welcome to the team! Glad you could make it.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> I signed up (at leas I think/hope I did it right lol)
> First time folding.. but it's for a good cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got me and my girls' machine running. In the client, I can't connect to her PC, and she can't connect to mine. I manually set our IP's in windows to keep them from changing for starters. Then I followed the stickied guide for setting up a local client, and then for setting up another PC on the local network. Can't seem to get connected though, not sure what is wrong. Firewall rule was created automatically so I think that's peachy.. Network is working fine.. just can't connect in the client v7 for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be cool to be able to monitor her progress without actually getting up to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks if anybody can help!


Make sure it is bridged. I can't be sure but give a shot.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> HFM.net might be easier to setup this way.
> Please wait for some assistance.
> welcome to the team! Glad you could make it.


Okay, I have HFM and tried it briefly.. same issue. I'll be patient







Actually have to head out for a couple hours anyway so if I'm not too tired when I get back, I'll mess with it.

Thanks!


----------



## metalmayhem9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I'd say yes, but im not to sure.


I do not want to do any experiments while CC is underway in case any of the WUs or my rig craps out. Can anyone else confirm & walk me through/give me a giude & RTFM how to do this?


----------



## kyismaster

Night everyone.

Fold on, Recruit hard.








See you in like 12 hours.

I sent a few more pm's to see if anyone is available to come to fold with us.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Night everyone.
> Fold on, Recruit hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you in like 12 hours.


Who sleeps 12 hours these days?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Who sleeps 12 hours these days?


I wake up in 3 hours, i'll be home in 9


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I wake up in 3 hours, i'll be home in 9


Gn then, I'm not sure if I can survive a 3 hours sleep anymore.


----------



## metalmayhem9

Work shifts can be 12 hours too







My sunday shifts are12 hour long


----------



## Demented

Working a 12 hour shift right now. 11pm-11am. Then 11pm-10am, 10p-9am, and finally 11p-8am.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Ooh, fun times.







Set the bigadv and advanced flags on my v7 client and shot up from 27k PPD to 43k PPD, never know it made THAT much of a difference. Might just be the work unit itself though.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Night everyone.
> Fold on, Recruit hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you in like 12 hours.
> I sent a few more pm's to see if anyone is available to come to fold with us.


You've managed to recruit a few BOINCers since our event ended, that's certainly something!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Working a 12 hour shift right now. 11pm-11am. Then 11pm-10am, 10p-9am, and finally 11p-8am.


Not bad... but I've done 26 hours shift at office... it was for a rush client project that needed to be done next day. Oh man I'm not doing that again. Least I'm off the whole next day.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Not bad... but I've done 26 hours shift at office... it was for a rush client project that needed to be done next day. Oh man I'm not doing that again. Least I'm off the whole next day.


Yeah, longest I did for this boring job was like 16-18 hours straight.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalmayhem9*
> 
> Anyone? folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....pretty please?


Yes yes install that bad boy









I am running a 8800GTS G92 along side my 570GTX just fine


----------



## quakermaas

Need somebody to check this, something don't look right (I think)

So started folding for the Chimp Challenge a few days ago, things looked good.



Now for the last day it has been like this (3930k & 2x 7970)



Just CPU











Just GPU's


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I fold hugeadv w/ 4 GB of RAM so I think you'll be fine. What are you folding on now?


an athlon 640 with 4GB physical ram but 3.25GB due to 32Bit Win7 (instead of "acquiring" 64Bit i use a legal 32Bit, no worries no troubles


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalmayhem9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metalmayhem9*
> 
> Great to see closing the gap. Just dusted off my old P7570 laptop and fired up.
> 
> *I also found a 9600GSO. Will it run in my sig rig beside the GTX580 with ease?*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....pretty please?
Click to expand...

Well, your PSU is more than capable of dealing with an additional card, and heck, I got a GTS250 to fold even beside my *Radeon*, so you shouldn't get any problems.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Hmmm, I guess a 4550 won't work with [email protected] client control? My girls' comp is folding, as is my sig rig, but her GPU says ready although it's been at 0% for hours










Anyone tried folding with one of these whimpy old cards or should I not even bother?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Hmmm, I guess a 4550 won't work with [email protected] client control? My girls' comp is folding, as is my sig rig, but her GPU says ready although it's been at 0% for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried folding with one of these whimpy old cards or should I not even bother?


HD4k cards don't work with the v7 client; try using the GPU2 client.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

PS3 online. Backup rig to follow shortly


----------



## Detahmaio

This doesn't seem correct for a 6950 and a 2500k


----------



## djriful

The quicker TPF usually less PPD from my observation.

2cents.


----------



## Detahmaio

my smp WU has been stuck at 99% for almost 3 hours


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> HD4k cards don't work with the v7 client; try using the GPU2 client.


Okay, I'll give that a shot in the morning.. thanks


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalmayhem9*
> 
> Anyone? folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....pretty please?


It's fine just run the GPU2 client for the GSO with -advmethods for minimal impact on the CPU. If you're running v7 client change client -> advanced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Need somebody to check this, something don't look right (I think)
> 
> So started folding for the Chimp Challenge a few days ago, things looked good.
> 
> 
> Now for the last day it has been like this (3930k & 2x 7970)
> 
> 
> Just CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just GPU's


You should stop folding on your 7970s. Those things can't really output much and are actually pretty useless for folding alongside an i7/i5 SB since they also munch CPU loading cycles and crap that PPD too.

If you're willing to run a VM w/ ubuntu 10.10 or native ubuntu 10.10 you should be able to get 120-140k PPD on the 3930K alone (depending on the WU).

link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> an athlon 640 with 4GB physical ram but 3.25GB due to 32Bit Win7 (instead of "acquiring" 64Bit i use a legal 32Bit, no worries no troubles


Okay, I think at this point a Phenom II X6 would be the best upgrade in terms of PPD. You don't really need to upgrade anything else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem correct for a 6950 and a 2500k


See above, the 6950 craps your 2500K's performance, you should run the 2500K on its own. Concerning the issue with the unit freezing at 99% relaunch the client and see if it moves. Either way, stop folding on the 6950.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Btw, who has a bigadv going on ATM?


----------



## quakermaas

Ok, but what I am pointing out (screen shots), if I turn off the GPU folding and just use CPU, my PPD drops to about 2500 (even less)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Ok, but what I am pointing out (screen shots), if I turn off the GPU folding and just use CPU, my PPD drops to about 2500 (even less)


That should be because it needs time to calculate the correct PPD since it looks at the average TPF ( iaw time per finished %).

But the big question is if you are okay with folding hugadv in linux vm or native







?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Btw, who has a bigadv going on ATM?


I'm pretty sure I'm not even though I've enabled bigadv in my client-type setting. Still running 8042 modules.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sean Webster

I folded some earlier, does this look normal for a stock i5 2500k? I never did this before.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I folded some earlier, does this look normal for a stock i5 2500k? I never did this before.


Seems okay for that unit

@Ceadder you need to run the corefix in linux. Did you do that, you have almost no chance of getting one in windows


----------



## Juggernaut

Does anyone know how to get your chimp challenge participant badge and where my CC2010 badge whent? I had one but it left me.


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggernaut*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get your chimp challenge participant badge and where my CC2010 badge whent? I had one but it left me.


During the CC, when a WU has reached 50%+ completion, take a screenshot of the client window (example below), your OCN name in Notepad, and the time. Email this screenshot to [email protected] Again, only one WU is required.


----------



## dog5566

Im just poping over from Boinc to give a hand







should i run just my i5 or keep it like it is, useing my 2 6870+i5?


----------



## Juggernaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> During the CC, when a WU has reached 50%+ completion, take a screenshot of the client window (example below), your OCN name in Notepad, and the time. Email this screenshot to [email protected] Again, only one WU is required.


Thanks, already did that though 3 days ago. Probably that wont get me my old badge back but im keeping my fingers crossed both will be there soon.


----------



## Detahmaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's fine just run the GPU2 client for the GSO with -advmethods for minimal impact on the CPU. If you're running v7 client change client -> advanced.
> You should stop folding on your 7970s. Those things can't really output much and are actually pretty useless for folding alongside an i7/i5 SB since they also munch CPU loading cycles and crap that PPD too.
> If you're willing to run a VM w/ ubuntu 10.10 or native ubuntu 10.10 you should be able to get 120-140k PPD on the 3930K alone (depending on the WU).
> link
> Okay, I think at this point a Phenom II X6 would be the best upgrade in terms of PPD. You don't really need to upgrade anything else.
> See above, the 6950 craps your 2500K's performance, you should run the 2500K on its own. Concerning the issue with the unit freezing at 99% relaunch the client and see if it moves. Either way, stop folding on the 6950.


2500k alone is netting 7k PPD and so is my 6950 am i missing something here?


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> That should be because it needs time to calculate the correct PPD since it looks at the average TPF ( iaw time per finished %).
> But the big question is if you are okay with folding hugadv in linux vm or native
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I can have this computer folding for about 18 hours per day, so you tell me ?

VM would be better, native is possible.

I am a complete noob to this, so pointers to clear instructions would be great.


----------



## Tex1954

Howdy,

One of our BOINC'ers ask me if I could help... so I installed and am running [email protected] on 3 machines. One is CPU onlu, one is CPU/GPU, and one is GPU only.

Problem is, I can't find a place where I can see what kind of points my machines are making. The GPU only machine shows "Unknown" in all the stats boxes and I can't find any place on the main Folding website where I can see either.

I was asked to check the logs... I did... there is NOTHING in my logs about uploads, only downloads... and NOTHING about points.

And there is NOTHING on the website either!!!! And the website only shows top 500 Team members..

Soo, It seems I am doing NOTHING for Nobody...

If I can't see and verify "MY" points & progress, then there is no point in me running [email protected]

Soo, anybody have an Idea... some web link or something? Because, if there isn't any, I'm folding in the blind and that is NOT any fun and I will halt it later and go back to ONLY boinc...

Sigh...

HELP!










This is the CPU only box... it gives some idea, but haven't found any place yet that shows my real totals...



This is the GPU only box... sigh....


----------



## Detahmaio

went from 14k with 2500k and 6950 together to 6.6k with it using all 4 cores?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> went from 14k with 2500k and 6950 together to 6.6k with it using all 4 cores?


Turn off Diablo 3







!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I can have this computer folding for about 18 hours per day, so you tell me ?
> VM would be better, native is possible.
> 
> I am a complete noob to this, so pointers to clear instructions would be great.


I guess it's better to do regular smp then. Hugeadv requires you to do pretty much 24/7. Ditch the 7970s though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> 2500k alone is netting 7k PPD and so is my 6950 am i missing something here?


A 4.2GHz 2500K should do close to 20K. If you run an AMD client you either need to sacrifice 1 CPU core or you'll have crappy PPD.

If you start a new WU on the smp without running an AMD client your PPD should definately be higher than 7k PPD.


----------



## Detahmaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Turn off Diablo 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I did but [email protected] isn't using 100% of my cpu it's using 75%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I guess it's better to do regular smp then. Hugeadv requires you to do pretty much 24/7. Ditch the 7970s though.
> A 4.2GHz 2500K should do close to 20K. If you run an AMD client you either need to sacrifice 1 CPU core or you'll have crappy PPD.
> If you start a new WU on the smp without running an AMD client your PPD should definately be higher than 7k PPD.


I ended my gpu from folding and closed D3 my cpu usage is 75% on smp 4. I'm at 7.6k PPD


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Howdy,
> One of our BOINC'ers ask me if I could help... so I installed and am running [email protected] on 3 machines. One is CPU onlu, one is CPU/GPU, and one is GPU only.
> Problem is, I can't find a place where I can see what kind of points my machines are making. The GPU only machine shows "Unknown" in all the stats boxes and I can't find any place on the main Folding website where I can see either.
> I was asked to check the logs... I did... there is NOTHING in my logs about uploads, only downloads... and NOTHING about points.
> And there is NOTHING on the website either!!!! And the website only shows top 500 Team members..
> Soo, It seems I am doing NOTHING for Nobody...
> If I can't see and verify "MY" points & progress, then there is no point in me running [email protected]
> Soo, anybody have an Idea... some web link or something? Because, if there isn't any, I'm folding in the blind and that is NOT any fun and I will halt it later and go back to ONLY boinc...
> Sigh...
> HELP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the CPU only box... it gives some idea, but haven't found any place yet that shows my real totals...
> 
> This is the GPU only box... sigh....


Run gpu tracker on the GPU box instead of v7 I have the same problem with my 9800GTX but gpu tracker lists it properly.

There is a monitoring software though. Easiest in use is fahmon, the best is HFM net.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I guess it's better to do regular smp then. Hugeadv requires you to do pretty much 24/7. Ditch the 7970s though.
> A 4.2GHz 2500K should do close to 20K. If you run an AMD client you either need to sacrifice 1 CPU core or you'll have crappy PPD.
> If you start a new WU on the smp without running an AMD client your PPD should definately be higher than 7k PPD.


OK, but as I have said 3 times now..and all i get is ditch the AMD cards

The CPU on its own is now only getting 2000 to 2500 PPD, that is with AMD turned OFF, when I started folding 2 days ago, I was getting 40,000 PPD combined, now it is 18,000 combined.

Doesn't matter I will just let it roll, I now haven't got time to deal with this today, maybe get another look at it tomorrow.

Edit: PPD at the min is now back up to 29,000+, after being at 18,000 for the last 24 hours.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> I did but [email protected] isn't using 100% of my cpu it's using 75%.
> I ended my gpu from folding and closed D3 my cpu usage is 75% on smp 4. I'm at 7.6k PPD


I'm on my iPad so excuse me for double posting but. You probably have 1 core reserved for the gpu client. Kill all fah processes and start only the SMP client upon relaunching. Still 7.6k is low for a 4.2GHz i5 folding on 3 cores.


----------



## Detahmaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I'm on my iPad so excuse me for double posting but. You probably have 1 core reserved for the gpu client. Kill all fah processes and start only the SMP client upon relaunching. Still 7.6k is low for a 4.2GHz i5 folding on 3 cores.




I don't mind the double posting thank you for giving me your help.

Edit: I also have client-type advanced flag. It's using 100% cpu now


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> OK, but as I have said 3 times now..and all i get is ditch the AMD cards
> The CPU on its own is now only getting 2000 to 2500 PPD, that is with AMD turned OFF, when I started folding 2 days ago, I was getting 40,000 PPD combined, now it is 18,000 combined.
> 
> Doesn't matter I will just let it roll, I now haven't got time to deal with this today, maybe get another look at it tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: PPD at the min is now back up to 29,000+, after being at 18,000 for the last 24 hours.


I tried to explain but an SMP unit is heavily time dependant. If you delay a WU a couple of hours you'll get a lot less bonus. Since the 7970s were hogging a lot of resources the SMP unit was delayed, even if you killed the AMD clients the WU in progress on the i7 will have lost quite a bit of bonus. Also the monitoring system needs time to recalculate.

I may have been a little short in my explanation, so sorry










I really need to buy a keyboard for my iPad...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> 
> I don't mind the double posting thank you for giving me your help.
> Edit: I also have client-type advanced flag. It's using 100% cpu now


Let the unit run for a couple of minutes (10-20) and watch the time it takes to go up by 1%. For now, a TPF (time to go up by 1%) is 09:56 judging by that SS. That corresponds to 5k PPD which is sub par performance for a 2500K. I think it should be more like 3-4 minutes. Was this the unit that had 75% usage before?


----------



## Detahmaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Let the unit run for a couple of minutes (10-20) and watch the time it takes to go up by 1%. For now, a TPF (time to go up by 1%) is 09:56 judging by that SS. That corresponds to 5k PPD which is sub par performance for a 2500K. I think it should be more like 3-4 minutes. Was this the unit that had 75% usage before?


When I restarted [email protected] i got this new WU it's sitting on 8k PPD with TPF 5 mins


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> When I restarted [email protected] i got this new WU it's sitting on 8k PPD with TPF 5 mins


This is also directed at quakermaas since this is a perfect example for what I tried to explain.

Your PPD monitoring program needs to recalculate PPD and adapt to the change in GFLOPS put out by your CPU.

@Detahmaio

Your PPD is fine now. It basically gives the PPD it calculated from your 10 mins TPF and 5 mins TPF. According to the PPD calculator you'll drop 5k credit in 8.5 hours which results in 15k PPD

link (just select your project which is P7610 and insert the TPF







)


----------



## Detahmaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> This is also directed at quakermaas since this is a perfect example for what I tried to explain.
> Your PPD monitoring program needs to recalculate PPD and adapt to the change in GFLOPS put out by your CPU.
> @Detahmaio
> Your PPD is fine now. It basically gives the PPD it calculated from your 10 mins TPF and 5 mins TPF. According to the PPD calculator you'll drop 5k credit in 8.5 hours which results in 15k PPD
> link (just select your project which is P7610 and insert the TPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


thanks again


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Thanks...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> thanks again


No problem. I heard P7011 are really sweet units ATM so rejoice if you get one. This P7610 isn't that great of a unit but you'll need to pull through. I got 25-27k PPD on my 4.75GHz 2600K on those units IIRC. While people with 4.8GHz 2500K get 37k PPD on the P7011. So yeah...


----------



## Kieran

Looks like my GPU's can't obtain any more WU's








Quote:


> 11:18:22:WU02:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 11:18:22:WU02:FS01:News: Welcome to [email protected]
> 11:18:22:WARNING:WU02:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment


EDIT - Nevermind it's just found some!


----------



## kzim9

Seeing as I am new to this, Is 48789 PPD good for a 3930 and two 680's? My other folder is a 2600k and 580 and its saying 18670 PPD.

Do these number even matter?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Seeing as I am new to this, Is 48789 PPD good for a 3930 and two 680's? My other folder is a 2600k and 580 and its saying 18670 PPD.
> Do these number even matter?


I think you need to enable advmethods on your gpu clients.

The 3930K should get 70-80k (the whole rig). The 2600K rig should get 45-50k PPD.

Now I don't know the clocks and work units so these are rough estimates.


----------



## kzim9

How do I do that? I don't see that option anywhere.....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> How do I do that? I don't see that option anywhere.....


What kind of client do you use v7 or gpu tracker.


----------



## kzim9

V7 I do believe. Its that FAH Control? Or are you talking about someting different....


----------



## Maurauder

OCN do work
keep those hugeadv wu's dumping in double tap
mine every MHz out of that thing your folding on and we WILL be victorious!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> OCN do work
> keep those hugeadv wu's dumping in double tap
> mine every MHz out of that thing your folding on and we WILL be victorious!!!!!!!!!!!1


Hugeadvs usually drop in waves unlike regular units. I expect a wave today or tomorrow from what I've seen. That's why asked who had a hugeadv going.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> V7 I do believe. Its that FAH Control? Or are you talking about someting different....


Then go to client and choose advanced. Post a SS if you can.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No _need_, but it wouldn't hurt.
> 
> If you want to, go to Configure> Slots> Highlight "smp"> Click "edit"> Go to the last section and click "Add"> Enter:
> 
> *Client-type*
> *advanced*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> V7 I do believe. Its that FAH Control? Or are you talking about someting different....


Check Z's post. Highlight the gpu clients though.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

finally, turns out i needed a VTT boost, and a very very slight RAM voltage boost to keep it good at 1.74Ghz now stable at 3.8GHz with PPD around 30K







28 hours of stability testing with [email protected] and nothing wrong so far. just hope the extra cooling on my PSU and GPU's will keep the system in an equilibrium long enough to survive CC


----------



## kzim9

I will try that...


----------



## Maurauder

ALL YOUR SR-2 RIGS R BELONG 2 US
i'm about to login to the evga forums and post that


----------



## kzim9

Don't I need to run the Beta client on the GTX 680's?


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I tried to explain but an SMP unit is heavily time dependant. If you delay a WU a couple of hours you'll get a lot less bonus. Since the 7970s were hogging a lot of resources the SMP unit was delayed, even if you killed the AMD clients the WU in progress on the i7 will have lost quite a bit of bonus. Also the monitoring system needs time to recalculate.
> I may have been a little short in my explanation, so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to buy a keyboard for my iPad...


Paused the GPUs after they had finished what they where doing, now with just the CPU, I am getting 40,000 to 50,000 PPD









Strange, when I done that before in the last 24 hours I was dropping away to 2000 to 2500 PPD.

Anyway all seems good now, will just stick to the CPU folding.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Paused the GPUs after they had finished what they where doing, now with just the CPU, I am getting 40,000 to 50,000 PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, when I done that before in the last 24 hours I was dropping away to 2000 to 2500 PPD.
> 
> Anyway all seems good now, will just stick to the CPU


3930K are godly at folding


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> ALL YOUR SR-2 RIGS R BELONG 2 US
> i'm about to login to the evga forums and post that


Screenshot plz?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Don't I need to run the Beta client on the GTX 680's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> V7 I do believe. Its that FAH Control? Or are you talking about someting different....


Hmm, I don't really know. I think most are just running gpu3 for fermi.


----------



## blizzard182cold

little bit late but i may be able to help some what


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little bit late but i may be able to help some what


Nice PPD


----------



## kyismaster

yay, more recruits, keep em coming boys


----------



## omega17

Not late, there's still ages to go!

The more BOINCers we can get switched over the better also, now that their thingy is over


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> yay, more recruits, keep em coming boys


Did you already pick up a bigadv?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Did you already pick up a bigadv?


im not home to check, like I said in 4 more hours










I hope I did though.


----------



## mingqi53

Slowly gaining.. went from 47 points to first, to 46 points..


----------



## omega17

Why is the email address to send validation to @overclock_*ed*_.net?


----------



## kyismaster

might of been a typo

then again you get overclocked accounts, so maybe its overclocked mail?


----------



## omega17

Well either way it's gonna cause some confusion.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Well either way it's gonna cause some confusion.


All of the emails are @overclocked.net. Always have been.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, my OCN mail always had *@overclocked.net too.

@kyismaster

Understood


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, my OCN mail always had *@overclocked.net too.
> @kyismaster
> Understood


i don't remember what I said.










understood what?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> i don't remember what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> understood what?


Oh that you can't check whether or not you picked up a bigadv for 4 hours.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh that you can't check whether or not you picked up a bigadv for 4 hours.


oh yep.

I hope I got a bigadv over night.

im gonna go turn off my ATI cards when I get home too.


----------



## Hatchet

Sweet! Picked up a 6904 to finish this years CC off







(and a few SMP units before the cutoff)

Also: Anyone happen to have 6904 TPF #'s for a 2500k? Im trying to ballpark what i need to get my 3570k to to match a 5ghz Sandy. 4.7 is really being a bear to get to.


----------



## kyismaster

our conversion went up 6 points, good work guys!


----------



## kyismaster

both bigadv's and normal smp has 250,000 steps?

is it possible to take on a bigadv 2500k @ 4.6ghz?


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> both bigadv's and normal smp has 250,000 steps?
> is it possible to take on a bigadv 2500k @ 4.6ghz?


My old 2500k was @ 4.8, 2133 cas 11 RAM, and i could squeak out 6904's with about 5-6 hours left to the deadline. So, id say 4.8 is the minimum.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Sweet! Picked up a 6904 to finish this years CC off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and a few SMP units before the cutoff)
> Also: Anyone happen to have 6904 TPF #'s for a 2500k? Im trying to ballpark what i need to get my 3570k to to match a 5ghz Sandy. 4.7 is really being a bear to get to.


You should pm a guy named arvidab he had a nearly perfect 6904 sequence in April's TC. He has his 2500k at 4.9 though.

I got 65:40 TPF on my 2600K @4.75. Gives me about 83k. 3930K @4.8 does 44min TPF IIRC for 140k.


----------



## kyismaster

I can't really put my I5-2500k stable @ 4.8

I don't think my VRM's can take it.








I mean I will if your willing to buy me a new mobo. hahaha.

I can see if i can push it to 4.7 when I get home.

and then 4.8

I mean I could even get my CPU to 5.0ghz but that requires 83c idle lololol.

note: this build is using a p8z68 v-lx


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I can't really put my I5-2500k stable @ 4.8
> I don't think my VRM's can take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I will if your willing to buy me a new mobo. hahaha.
> I can see if i can push it to 4.7 when I get home.
> and then 4.8
> I mean I could even get my CPU to 5.0ghz but that requires 83c idle lololol.
> note: this build is using a p8z68 v-lx


Oh, come on now. I had a Frio. Turn those fans up to tornado mode, get a fan on your VRM's. AND GET TO WORK SON!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Oh, come on now. I had a Frio. Turn those fans up to tornado mode, get a fan on your VRM's. AND GET TO WORK SON!


Lol, I have like non existant 4 phase VRMS


----------



## kcuestag

I don't see us overtaking to 1st place any more.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't see us overtaking to 1st place any more.


why?

don't tell me one of our 4p's went down

> : / alot of people are afk who should be here, so we are kinda handycapped.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> why?
> don't tell me one of our 4p's went down
> > : / alot of people are afk who should be here, so we are kinda handycapped.


4p's?

I'm still folding, on the CPU only though as it is quite hot today, but I cranked it up to 5.2GHz just for you guys, likely going to kill my chip.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 4p's?
> I'm still folding, on the CPU only though as it is quite hot today, but I cranked it up to 5.2GHz just for you guys, likely going to kill my chip.


just keep it at 5.00

4p = 4 processor server.

are you getting bid advs?


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't see us overtaking to 1st place any more.


we gotta keep it up bro!
keep on truckin along


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> just keep it at 5.00
> 4p = 4 processor server.
> are you getting bid advs?


I'm doing it on Windows v7 client so I am not sure, pulled as high as 40k PPD so I guess it's SMP probably.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> just keep it at 5.00
> 4p = 4 processor server.
> are you getting bid advs?


I'm doing it on Windows v7 client so I am not sure, pulled as high as 40k PPD so I guess it's SMP probably. Will back it down to 5GHz in a few hours though, it's using ~1.48v for 5.2GHz which doesn't make me feel too safe using those volts, although temperature wise it stays under 75ºC with just 2 push fans @ ~900rpm.


----------



## kyismaster

gosh

4p cost $1,889.97 +

for a 64 core server.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't see us overtaking to 1st place any more.


There's still a long way to go. Other teams might give up and, like last year, start flocking to our side. T32's big folders' rigs might 'splode. Don't give up until the last moment









@kyis: going over to chat up the opponents is fine, but don't go too overboard


----------



## FromUndaChz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726

Why did our scores take such a dump towards the end of the weekly graph there?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> There's still a long way to go. Other teams might give up and, like last year, start flocking to our side. T32's big folders' rigs might 'splode. Don't give up until the last moment


You're right. It ain't over till it's over. Full OC ahead!







We need 49 or so more points to take the lead. If we can't beat them with Growth & Conversion, we can sure as hell beat them with Pure Point POWAR!


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726
> Why did our scores take such a dump towards the end of the weekly graph there?


i dont know about everyone else, but ive been getting bigger WUs as of late, that are worth less credit *shrug* not sure what that's about, but i just let them work out, and pray i get a faster or better credit WU xP


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726
> Why did our scores take such a dump towards the end of the weekly graph there?


Probably the end of the TC and preparing bigAdv to fall right at the start of the CC.


----------



## kyismaster

Your right ! 3 t32 rigs went down yesterday, so keep recruiting!


----------



## zodac

I'm back everyone.

This whole "trailing by 50pts" thing... yeah, that's gotta stop.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I'm back everyone.
> 
> This whole "trailing by 50pts" thing... yeah, that's gotta stop.


I don't know if it's just me but isn't this going the right way?

If we keep folding like this then their points stat will be as flat as our growth stat. OCF's output is inferior to ours right? Well there'll still be the whole conversion stat though.

But if I understand this correctly then we're stomping them in a static area while we're lagging at dynamic stats ATM.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I'm back everyone.
> 
> This whole "trailing by 50pts" thing... yeah, that's gotta stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's just me but isn't this going the right way?
> 
> If we keep folding like this then their points stat will be as flat as our growth stat. OCF's output is inferior to ours right? Well there'll still be conversion though.
Click to expand...

The difference between our points and their points is less than the difference than the difference between their growth and our growth - significantly. Conversion seems to have maxed out - I've PM'd almost literally everyone at this stage, so there's not much we'll be able to do on that end.

However, we did get over 12mil yesterday on OCNChimpin, which was last year's average, so we're on the right track. But OCF are miles ahead of everyone in the growth category - the more they push now, they catch up in points, *and* reduce our points in growth.


----------



## klewlis1

Is anyone folding on a gtx 670, i just ordered one but wont get it in time to use in the CC. I was wondering how good they fold how many ppd should i look forward to getting compared to my 460 768mb card.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The difference between our points and their points is less than the difference than the difference between their growth and our growth - significantly. Conversion seems to have maxed out - I've PM'd almost literally everyone at this stage, so there's not much we'll be able to do on that end.
> 
> However, we did get over 12mil yesterday on OCNChimpin, which was last year's average, so we're on the right track. But OCF are miles ahead of everyone in the growth category - the more they push now, they catch up in points, *and* reduce our points in growth.


Yes but points are overall points throughout the CC right so we can only add points in that area (I'm not talking about the normalised CP).

But growth can decrease as well, or am I looking at it wrong?


----------



## zodac

Yes, we can only add points there, but so can OCF. We're not that far ahead of them that it'll overcome the difference in our growth and their growth.

And yes, growth can go down, but that's not likely to happen to us - we've been growing consistently. *But*, because the normalisation is based on the max difference, if OCF (for example) doubled their growth, they couldn't get more than 110 CCPs. Instead, everyone elses growth would be reduced a bit. Which is why no-one else is coming close to them at the moment. :/


----------



## jcharlesr75

Im trying to optimize my output and im wondering if i would do better if i ran my v7 cpu/gpu or leave my current v7 gpu/vm -smp8 alone. my system is almost unuseable cuz i got it all turned on at the same time, lol.


----------



## zodac

VM would always be best for PPD... but if you need to have the system working, -smp 7 might give you enough breathign space without hurting PPD too much.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Im trying to optimize my output and im wondering if i would do better if i ran my v7 cpu/gpu or leave my current v7 gpu/vm -smp8 alone. my system is almost unuseable cuz i got it all turned on at the same time, lol.


Best would be leaving vm smp8 alone. GPU + SMP would give you 48-50k at best while a good 6903/6904 would give you 77-83k even 6900/6901 would give you 55-57k.

EDIT:

Oh Zodac what I meant is that our output is bigger than theirs and as long as it stays that way, we'll keep pinching their point stats. Well growth is indeed problematic but it could waver anytime at their side. So we have a lead but we'll keep building that out as long as we have a greater output.

They've most likely hit their limit concerning growth.

I might be wrong though (most likely...







)

Either way I still believe we can do this.


----------



## jesusboots

The 6903 I have been folding should be uploading in 15-20 hours, at that point I am going to find steady 4.8ghz and not pause till another 690X drops, should get it in by the 25th.

I am also going to start folding on my 560, and a 260 216core thats been sitting behind me this entire time.


----------



## jcharlesr75

you dont get 6903/4's with the -smp 8. For some reason the corehack stopped working for me or the 6903/4's are different. The last time i tried to run one it took 1:21:00 on a 6903 that ideally i was getting 1:00:58 on before with native ubuntu 11.04. In a vm with ubuntu 11.04 i was doing 1:06:00. So i gave up on the bigbig's.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> you dont get 6903/4's with the -smp 8. For some reason the corehack stopped working for me or the 6903/4's are different. The last time i tried to run one it took 1:21:00 on a 6903 that ideally i was getting 1:00:58 on before with native ubuntu 11.04. In a vm with ubuntu 11.04 i was doing 1:06:00. So i gave up on the bigbig's.


As in, you yourself do not get 690X?

Because I have been hammering through them via virtualbox for almost 2 weeks. Though I actually have 6/12 actual cores. That might make the difference. Either way, I have only gotten bigadv, not a single smp downloaded yet.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Im trying to optimize my output and im wondering if i would do better if i ran my v7 cpu/gpu or leave my current v7 gpu/vm -smp8 alone. my system is almost unuseable cuz i got it all turned on at the same time, lol.


Linux64_FAH


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> As in, you yourself do not get 690X?
> Because I have been hammering through them via virtualbox for almost 2 weeks. Though I actually have 6/12 actual cores. That might make the difference. Either way, I have only gotten bigadv, not a single smp downloaded yet.


Lol, well not all of us have 12 cores. With a 2600k i dont get 6903/4's with -smp 8. i wont be getting any and the corefix isnt working like i said so im stuck with 8 cores.....so back to my original question...will staying with the vm yield me more points then switching to v7 cpu.

EDIT: I'm currently working on a 6900. I can also drop a 6901 but i havent seen one of them in a good long time personally. I guess thats better than any .a4 id get in the windows client.


----------



## jesusboots

Misunderstanding. I thought what you said was directed at me not getting anymore.

From what I read, its a 2-3k ppd difference if you are only getting smp wu's.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Lol, well not all of us have 12 cores. With a 2600k i dont get 6903/4's with -smp 8. i wont be getting any and the corefix isnt working like i said so im stuck with 8 cores.....so back to my original question...will staying with the vm yield me more points then switching to v7 cpu.
> EDIT: I'm currently working on a 6900. I can also drop a 6901 but i havent seen one of them in a good long time personally. I guess thats better than any .a4 id get in the windows client.


Hmm, I don't know what's wrong, you should probably ask jedix. I've had non stop 6904s and 1 6903 for the past month. You can check if the corehack works in the fahlog. Can you post it?


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey if any one cares I finally figured out why I was getting that Arg 14 error.

Turns out I was using the wrong flag in my shortcuts. I was using the force nvidia 80 instead of the -forcegpu nvidia_fermi for my GTX 460 cards









So I should be able to contribute at least 30kppd if all goes and stays well w/my Console Clients


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Hey if any one cares I finally figured out why I was getting that Arg 14 error.
> Turns out I was using the wrong flag in my shortcuts. I was using the force nvidia 80 instead of the -forcegpu nvidia_fermi for my GTX 460 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I should be able to contribute at least 30kppd if all goes and stays well w/my Console Clients


Ah very nice, I just added my 460 yesterday and was surprised to see it's 15K on an 8020.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Hey if any one cares I finally figured out why I was getting that Arg 14 error.
> Turns out I was using the wrong flag in my shortcuts. I was using the force nvidia 80 instead of the -forcegpu nvidia_fermi for my GTX 460 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I should be able to contribute at least 30kppd if all goes and stays well w/my Console Clients


Nice









I think gpu tracker is the best for people setting up fah. There can't go wrong a whole lot. At least not that I'm aware of.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Yes, we can only add points there, but so can OCF. We're not that far ahead of them that it'll overcome the difference in our growth and their growth.
> 
> And yes, growth can go down, but that's not likely to happen to us - we've been growing consistently. *But*, because the normalisation is based on the max difference, if OCF (for example) doubled their growth, they couldn't get more than 110 CCPs. Instead, everyone elses growth would be reduced a bit. Which is why no-one else is coming close to them at the moment. :/


so what we need to do is to lower their score in the points category by increasing our output by, "like, a lot"?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> VM would always be best for PPD... but if you need to have the system working, -smp 7 might give you enough breathign space without hurting PPD too much.


so your saying I should be running SMP 3? lol


----------



## kyismaster

I think If I get enough money this year, I'll set up a 24/7 32 core 2p.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think gpu tracker is the best for people setting up fah. There can't go wrong a whole lot. At least not that I'm aware of.


It's always been trouble for me, it failed to get my 260 c216 and 560ti c448 running after multiple tries and installs, had to use v7 for one and a systray for the other, but in general I prefer v7 to the GPU tracker.


----------



## kyismaster

guys! T32 is going down in points,

We increased 2 points in growth. and kept the 5 points of conversion from yesterday!

if your holding out on us, i'll getcha > : )

fold on your PDA's if you have to. hahaha.

great work guys.


----------



## RussianJ

2 more AM2+ quads running. ~14k ppd.


----------



## I7guy

One i7 down.. My psu just **** the bed


----------



## N2Gaming

I like console because it don't clutter up my start folder and add crap all over the place in the registry









I just removed a ton of [email protected] entries in my registry. I could not believe how many entries the systray client adds to the registry.









Yeah my 460's are woopin some major but now on the jobs they are currently running.

Take a look.


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> One i7 down.. My psu just **** the bed


you cooked it ?


----------



## cytrik

should i be getting higher PPD?



running the rig in my sig?
fx8120 + HD6850?


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> should i be getting higher PPD?
> 
> running the rig in my sig?
> fx8120 + HD6850?


probably do better with cpu alone


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> probably do better with cpu alone


only reason i got both on, is because when i pick up WUs some of them say "OpenCL" enabled or something, which lead me to believe i am helping them out more by having and OpenCL capable card, but..this is just my thoughts, not something i read anywhere, honestly i just want to help folding out the most i can, so if i am helping more with low PPD but with OpenCL card, i would rather go that route, but if higher PPD would help more, then i´d rather go that route, any insight?


----------



## mingqi53

Added my brother's laptop (i5-2410M) for folding in addition to my sig rig, every bit helps!

I noticed we're starting to close the gap.. hopefully we can pick up the pace!


----------



## N2Gaming

Do you guys think I would get more PPD if I added a SMP Console client to fold on the X4 955 along side my GTX 460's or whould it just slow the GPU clients down to much


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> should i be getting higher PPD?
> 
> 
> 
> running the rig in my sig?
> fx8120 + HD6850?


That's weird... My E8400 is producing similar PPD, and I have a 6870 and a GTS250 folding alongside it... The 6850 definitely shouldn't be hogging that much of the 8120's resources.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> only reason i got both on, is because when i pick up WUs some of them say "OpenCL" enabled or something, which lead me to believe i am helping them out more by having and OpenCL capable card, but..this is just my thoughts, not something i read anywhere, honestly i just want to help folding out the most i can, so if i am helping more with low PPD but with OpenCL card, i would rather go that route, but if higher PPD would help more, then i´d rather go that route, any insight?


Not the case. As already mentioned you probably should not be folding on the GPU.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Do you guys think I would get more PPD if I added a SMP Console client to fold on the X4 955 along side my GTX 460's or whould it just slow the GPU clients down to much


Wouldn't slow down the GPUs at all, but would add ~6k PPD to the cause.


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Do you guys think I would get more PPD if I added a SMP Console client to fold on the X4 955 along side my GTX 460's or whould it just slow the GPU clients down to much


my guess is you would lose ppd's


----------



## cytrik

sorry for bringing up the noob question here, but how do i change the folding to JUST CPU now?, i have jobs finishing up in roughly 2hrs, do i reinstall and then put on there "just cpu" currently i am just running the v7 client with no shortcut flags or anything,sorry for the noob stuff, just i always folded like this and just for my username til i got involved this time around, and ill probably stick around for the next ones


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> my guess is you would lose ppd's


my bad..i forgot nvidia gpu's don't tax the cpu....yeah ....add it in







...the 955 x4


----------



## metalmayhem9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Do you guys think I would get more PPD if I added a SMP Console client to fold on the X4 955 along side my GTX 460's or whould it just slow the GPU clients down to much


Fold on both! Fermi GPUs take only 1% or 2% at most from CPU while folding. That will be as Zodac said ~6k extra PPD for OCN.


----------



## I7guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> One i7 down.. My psu just **** the bed
> 
> 
> 
> you cooked it ?
Click to expand...

Yeah 48 hrs solid and my ole trusty thermal take 750w is no longer turning on.. I think te fan inside it shut out last night and it just cooked slowly


----------



## FromUndaChz

Would I be better off using my CPU and my GPU (sig rig) or just my CPU?

Getting about 11,000 PPD on my sig rig using the CPU and the GPU with light use/browsing while folding.

My girls' Athlon II x3 OC'd to 3.5GHz (might push that old biotch for the chimp challenge







) is getting 4000 PPD on just the CPU while browsing. She has an old HD 4550, what client can I use to take advantage of that - and is that at all worth it either? The Windows 7 [email protected] client isn't working with her GPU.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> my guess is you would lose ppd's


Nope, go ahead and add the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Would I be better off using my CPU and my GPU (sig rig) or just my CPU?
> Getting about 11,000 PPD on my sig rig using the CPU and the GPU with light use/browsing while folding.
> My girls' Athlon II x3 OC'd to 3.5GHz is getting 4000 PPD on just the CPU while browsing. She has an old HD 4550, what client can I use to take advantage of that - and is that at all worth it either? The Windows 7 [email protected] client isn't working with her GPU.


You can right click your CPU SMP slot and select finish, then when it's finished it's current work unit then go to configuration, slots tab, select the SMP slot and then edit, then in the SMP section in the CPUs field change the -1 to a 3, then hit ok. Then back at the slots setion of configuration, follow this guide to add a GPU slot, and make sure to add the client type advanced to it (one post below the one I linked you to).


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> Yeah 48 hrs solid and my ole trusty thermal take 750w is no longer turning on.. I think te fan inside it shut out last night and it just cooked slowly


at least it was for a great cause!....may "ole trusty thermal take 750w" rest in peace


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> Yeah 48 hrs solid and my ole trusty thermal take 750w is no longer turning on.. I think te fan inside it shut out last night and it just cooked slowly


sorry to hear that man, but wouldn't it have heated up to the point that the CPU shuts down on it's own? have you tried the paperclip test? cuz sometimes i have had PSUs that seem dead, and they just need to be like "flushed" (just disconnected from anything for a couple days) then they just turn back on , well i guess it could be some sort of defense mechanism built in, but try the paperclip test? or if you have a PSU tester


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> sorry to hear that man, but wouldn't it have heated up to the point that the CPU shuts down on it's own? have you tried the paperclip test? cuz sometimes i have had PSUs that seem dead, and they just need to be like "flushed" (just disconnected from anything for a couple days) then they just turn back on , well i guess it could be some sort of defense mechanism built in, but try the paperclip test? or if you have a PSU tester


this is for sure worth a try...unplug till caps all discharge and then try again...good luck


----------



## ugotd8

Let's go people !!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks now how to set it up so the CPU and GPU's get max PPD. CPU Afinity locks etc etc ???


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Let's go people !!!


STILL IN THE LEAD JEDI!!! You'll only have one more shot at getting a 6903 or higher, because I think we can both agree we don't want to encourage deleting WUs for the sake of our bet.


----------



## zodac

No need - nVidia's pretty handy that way. Just install the SMP client and let it go.


----------



## cytrik

can someone instruct me how to change from gpu+smp to just smp, so i can possibly crank out more ppd? xP


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> can someone instruct me how to change from gpu+smp to just smp, so i can possibly crank out more ppd? xP


You can actually just take a couple of cores off the CPU, and you'll be able to Fold on both and get *max* PPD. 

In the v7 client, go to:

Configure> Slots> Highlight "smp"> Edit.

Just change the number of cores being used. You must go in multiples of 2, so drop back two cores, and then save and restart the client.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> STILL IN THE LEAD JEDI!!! You'll only have one more shot at getting a 6903 or higher, because I think we can both agree we don't want to encourage deleting WUs for the sake of our bet.


Um, isn't a 6901 a bigadv unit ? ;-)

Also, *I* would not delete a WU, if I reconfig the Linux client at all I've been doing it between WUs.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You can right click your CPU SMP slot and select finish, then when it's finished it's current work unit then go to configuration, slots tab, select the SMP slot and then edit, then in the SMP section in the CPUs field change the -1 to a 3, then hit ok. Then back at the slots setion of configuration, follow this guide to add a GPU slot, and make sure to add the client type advanced to it (one post below the one I linked you to).


Both CPUs are working at 100% according to task manager.. my GPU is about 95-100% according to GPU-Z

Will following your directions above improve the PPD or..?

I was just having trouble with her old 4550 not folding that's all.

Not sure if you want me to do that on her rig, or mine too.. will do on both if you say it will help!







I'm a folding n00b - sry.

Her GPU is added per those directions already, let me get a screen for you. It just sits at Ready and in the log says something about an empty work server assignment for the GPU I think.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You can actually just take a couple of cores off the CPU, and you'll be able to Fold on both and get *max* PPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the v7 client, go to:
> Configure> Slots> Highlight "smp"> Edit.
> 
> Just change the number of cores being used. You must go in multiples of 2, so drop back two cores, and then save and restart the client.


excuse my ignorance, but how does dropping 2 back, get me more PPD? xP


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Um, isn't a 6901 a bigadv unit ? ;-)
> Also, *I* would not delete a WU, if I reconfig the Linux client at all I've been doing it between WUs.


Yes but you do have a chance of getting those on a 8 core only rig, I've gotten a few, and we agreed on 6903 or 6904. Glad that you recognize that deleting WUs is something to be avoided.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You can actually just take a couple of cores off the CPU, and you'll be able to Fold on both and get *max* PPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the v7 client, go to:
> Configure> Slots> Highlight "smp"> Edit.
> 
> Just change the number of cores being used. You must go in multiples of 2, so drop back two cores, and then save and restart the client.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse my ignorance, but how does dropping 2 back, get me more PPD? xP
Click to expand...

At the moment, the CPU PPD is being crippled by the AMD GPU. Taking 1 core out would give enough space, but some WUs don't like odd numbers of cores Folding, so you need to go back 2 instead.


----------



## N2Gaming

Should I install SMP Console or should I instal the basic CPU Consold and should I use the old Linux based or run it directly in windows?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Um, isn't a 6901 a bigadv unit ? ;-)
> Also, *I* would not delete a WU, if I reconfig the Linux client at all I've been doing it between WUs.


Yes but 6900/6901 get scheduled to 8 core machines too, so it isn't really proof that the corefix worked. Although for me after getting a 6901 the next unit was 100% a 6903/6904









Well done mate you conquered the 200k mark


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Should I install SMP Console or should I instal the basic CPU Consold and should I use the old Linux based or run it directly in windows?


SMP. Or, for best PPD, a virtual machine of Linux, using the Linux SMP.

Whichever you've got time to set up.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Both CPUs are working at 100% according to task manager.. my GPU is about 95-100% according to GPU-Z
> Will following your directions above improve the PPD or..?
> I was just having trouble with her old 4550 not folding that's all.
> Not sure if you want me to do that on her rig, or mine too.. will do on both if you say it will help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a folding n00b - sry.
> Her GPU is added per those directions already, let me get a screen for you. It just sits at Ready and in the log says something about an empty work server assignment for the GPU I think.


I would certainly do that for your rig, the gain from the 6850 will more than make up for the loss of one of your CPU cores. For her rig I don't think I would bother folding on the GPU, even if you can get it folding it will likely steal more PPD from the CPU than it would add itself.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I would certainly do that for your rig, the gain from the 6850 will more than make up for the loss of one of your CPU cores. For her rig I don't think I would bother folding on the GPU, even if you can get it folding it will likely steal more PPD from the CPU than it would add itself.


Awesome, thanks dude.. I'll make that change on my PC and see what the PPD does!


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> At the moment, the CPU PPD is being crippled by the AMD GPU. Taking 1 core out would give enough space, but some WUs don't like odd numbers of cores Folding, so you need to go back 2 instead.


ty sir, i think my last question would be, is it normal to see all 8 cores still pegged @ 100% usage when i cut back to 6?


----------



## I7guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> Yeah 48 hrs solid and my ole trusty thermal take 750w is no longer turning on.. I think te fan inside it shut out last night and it just cooked slowly
> 
> 
> 
> at least it was for a great cause!....may "ole trusty thermal take 750w" rest in peace
Click to expand...

Lol it was a tough psu, I bought it three rigs ago.. It's been about 6.5yrs lol dang 5 year warranties


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Um, isn't a 6901 a bigadv unit ? ;-)
> Also, *I* would not delete a WU, if I reconfig the Linux client at all I've been doing it between WUs.


Btw, it seems we're folding synchronously









We'll drop nearly 1 mil together in a couple of hours lol:


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yes but 6900/6901 get scheduled to 8 core machines too, so it isn't really proof that the corefix worked. Although for me after getting a 6901 the next unit was 100% a 6903/6904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done mate you conquered the 200k mark


Thank you !!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Btw, it seems we're folding synchronously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll drop nearly 1 mil together in a couple of hours lol:


FTW !


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks Zodac I was not sure if the virtual Linux client was still the fastest. It's probably still a pita to get going though.


----------



## kyismaster

is TMPin3 the VRM?


----------



## kyismaster

Lol would you recommend 4.8ghz at 1.42 v?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> is TMPin3 the VRM?


I haven't found a sensor that I think is the VRMs on my board. According to the BIOS there is only CPU and then one other, called System or something I think, I think the other one is the chipset.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Hmm, I don't know what's wrong, you should probably ask jedix. I've had non stop 6904s and 1 6903 for the past month. You can check if the corehack works in the fahlog. Can you post it?


I can see that it maps 12 cores, but i dont inderstand why it isnt performing up to speed. My oc hasnt changed from when i was using the corefix before. Problem is if i go and turn the corefix on now it will kill the 6900 im on. I will try again tomorrow once it has dropped....Also if i do get the bigbig working again ill have to drop gpu cuz the load on the cpu will push me over the tpf i need to be at to complete in time.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I haven't found a sensor that I think is the VRMs on my board. According to the BIOS there is only CPU and then one other, called System or something I think, I think the other one is the chipset.


I have both the flagship ASUS mobos for P67 & X79, neither has a sensor for the VRMs.


----------



## kyismaster

got another E8400 up and running


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol would you recommend 4.8ghz at 1.42 v?


anyone?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Hmm, I don't know what's wrong, you should probably ask jedix. I've had non stop 6904s and 1 6903 for the past month. You can check if the corehack works in the fahlog. Can you post it?
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that it maps 12 cores, but i dont inderstand why it isnt performing up to speed. My oc hasnt changed from when i was using the corefix before. Problem is if i go and turn the corefix on now it will kill the 6900 im on. I will try again tomorrow once it has dropped....Also if i do get the bigbig working again ill have to drop gpu cuz the load on the cpu will push me over the tpf i need to be at to complete in time.
Click to expand...

Are you using "-smp", or "-smp 8"?


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol would you recommend 4.8ghz at 1.42 v?


For your 2500k? You should be ok. My 24/7 2500k folder runs 4.9 @ 1.49.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> anyone?


On a 2500K with a ThermalTake Frio ? If so, as usual depends on the temps but that doesn't sound absurdly wrong.

For reference my 2600K with HT on is at 4.8 with 1.40 Vcore. Getting 70C max with an H80 (when it's cool in the room).


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> For your 2500k? You should be ok. My 24/7 2500k folder runs 4.9 @ 1.49.


ARRRRG

I can't even get 4.8 on 1.45

yet i can get 4.7 on 1.40


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> ARRRRG
> I can't even get 4.8 on 1.45
> yet i can get 4.7 on 1.40


How is "CPU Internal PLL" set ? On/Off/Auto ?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> How is "CPU Internal PLL" set ? On/Off/Auto ?


probably off.

god i hate asus over clocking software


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> For your 2500k? You should be ok. My 24/7 2500k folder runs 4.9 @ 1.49.


Wow my cooler barely keeps my i7 cool at 4.75GHz @ 1.325V. Sub 75C that is. Would love to run 5GHz once.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Wow my cooler barely keeps my i7 cool at 4.75GHz @ 1.325V. Sub 75C that is. Would love to run 5GHz once.


my core at 100% on linux box SMP <68c @ 1.45 >:/


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> probably off.
> god i hate asus over clocking software


Try Auto, you are right around the area where it may need it.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> ARRRRG
> I can't even get 4.8 on 1.45
> yet i can get 4.7 on 1.40


Thats exactly how the 2500k im my game rig is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Wow my cooler barely keeps my i7 cool at 4.75GHz @ 1.325V. Sub 75C that is. Would love to run 5GHz once.


Custom loop ftw!







Something doesn't sound right there though. I know 2600k gets extra heat from HT but a CM 212+ can keep my 2500k under 75C up to about 1.4 vcore. I wouldn't think 1.325 would get temps like that with a closed loop cooler.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Try Auto, you are right around the area where it may need it.


well then, that seemed to work.... at you know... ~ 1.45 -1.48vcore.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well then, that seemed to work.... at you know... ~ 1.45 -1.48vcore.


lol and my temps are only 65c like a baws.


----------



## zodac

Doesn't that mean you should be OCing it some more?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Doesn't that mean you should be OCing it some more?










uhhh... I don't think I have much more head room in voltages.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375326


----------



## zodac

Those damn volts...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Those damn volts...


I mean I can ATTEMPT to push 1.52 on air lol


----------



## kyismaster

good god, I got 4.9


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> good god, I got 4.9


Nice !!!

Now, stop, drop, and fold !!!


----------



## kyismaster

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375326


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375326


folding @ 70c on air....


----------



## kyismaster

I really hope this is stable lol


----------



## PR-Imagery

finally got my friend's 920 running in linux. brings my contribution up too 100k ppd








so far have 32 cores(3 i7s, a C2Q + some uni-cores) and 5 gpus across 8 machines.

how much of an impact would it be running linux in a vm on the c2q and running the gpu client on 9800gtx?
In Win it does around 5.5k ppd on cpu and 6k on the gpu
I'm using the Oracle image, but cant seem to get HFM to monitor the linux client.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> finally got my friend's 920 running in linux. brings my contribution up too 100k ppd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far have 32 cores(3 i7s, a C2Q + some uni-cores) and 5 gpus across 8 machines.
> 
> how much of an impact would it be running linux in a vm on the c2q and running the gpu client on 9800gtx?
> In Win it does around 5.5k ppd on cpu and 6k on the gpu
> I'm using the Oracle image, but cant seem to get HFM to monitor the linux client.


A few extra PPD - maybe up to 7.5k PPD for the CPU?


----------



## kyismaster

im surprised.

usually i'd bsod by now.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> A few extra PPD - maybe up to 7.5k PPD for the CPU?


Me thinks that shall be worth the trouble


----------



## kyismaster

Has anyone ever succeeded in Xbox 360 folding? lol


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Has anyone ever succeeded in Xbox 360 folding? lol


Never tried. How's that 2500K doing ?


----------



## zodac

I recall a year or so back that someone got Linux on the 360, and got ~900 PPD. Didn't save the link though, and can't find it again.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Never tried. How's that 2500K doing ?


its doing great.

at a steady 70c lol


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its doing great.
> at a steady 70c lol


Fan-folding-tastic. Good to hear.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I recall a year or so back that someone got Linux on the 360, and got ~900 PPD. Didn't save the link though, and can't find it again.


900ppd is quite impressive, my laptop only gets 500ppd and it gets wu's in daily.


----------



## zodac

I could be mis-remembering.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I could be mis-remembering.


its a old laptop, so I think its correct.

i mean... the 360 has 3 cores. it better get something decent rofl.

it would be funny if you could do a big-adv on a 360.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Fan-folding-tastic. Good to hear.


I should be dropping in a WU at 9:40 pm EST


----------



## MacG32

I think we need this post Stickied for the next 6 days on every forum and sub-forum we have.


----------



## N2Gaming

Not sure if this has been asked or answered already but does any one know why HFN won't show the PPD of the SMP client ?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked or answered already but does any one know why HFN won't show the PPD of the SMP client ?


http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1662003


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I think we need this post Stickied for the next 6 days on every forum and sub-forum we have.


Agreed !!!

The "Greatest post ever" links in my sig point to it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

If anyone needs some help getting a nvidia card to run with amd, pm me. I'm quite the self-taught expert.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you Zodac. That was easy enough, just had to read it a few times. So I'm still not getting 6kppd on the CPU though any thoughts?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I have massive problem with smp when running gpu's. Take your 3k and be happy with it!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Well, I'm back in the office to attempt to add another rig. Also good news, my 560 didn't crap out in the night. I think I figured out the problem, not my OC or anything, but the new drivers (which gave my work rig problems) I had to disable Sleep mode AND the monitor turning off in the power settings. I'm going to put the OC back on, It bumped me about another 4k ppd I think.

Then I have an 8800 ultra to put somewhere, possibly in that same rig, but I will see if I can't setup this P4 parts machine with some form of linux... and get it folding with either an 8800 or the 9600 gso I have laying around









Depending on how that works out I may be adding another 8k ppd today. I'm already at around 40k total ppd accross the machines, and considering my usual 24/7 ppd is ~10k that is pretty epic to me. 4x more, possibly 5x more if I can work out how to add this other stuff today!

Hopefully I don't blow a breaker or something, not sure how this office is wired up haha


----------



## kyismaster

My laptop is running its fan at 5000RPM.

it only goes upto 2000rpm!

D: its on "fan mode 64"

the options only go from 0-7!

thats like almost 10x settings.

Its gonna blow!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Thank you Zodac. That was easy enough, just had to read it a few times. So I'm still not getting 6kppd on the CPU though any thoughts?


3 GPUs on the same rig? Change it to "-smp 3". Won't necessarily be 6k, but it'll be more than you've got now.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 3 GPUs on the same rig? Change it to "-smp 3". Won't necessarily be 6k, but it'll be more than you've got now.


Eh? I have 1 amd gpu and one nvidia gpu, should I set it to -smp 2?


----------



## zodac

Nah, 1 nVidia GPU is fine. 2/3 and taking a core off SMP usually helps.


----------



## kyismaster

it seems like I drop 1 WU every 10 hours.


----------



## kyismaster

Hmm, we should make a OCN [email protected] linux iso.

with [email protected] linux box already setup


----------



## Caz

Going past the 100 hour mark in a bit...what is everyone at? Individually.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Going past the 100 hour mark in a bit...what is everyone at? Individually.


----------



## kyismaster

Lol mines is horrible, I had to restart so many times.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Hmm, we should make a OCN [email protected] linux iso.
> with [email protected] linux box already setup


Such exists.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Going past the 100 hour mark in a bit...what is everyone at? Individually.


What do you mean?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> it seems like I drop 1 WU every 10 hours.


More like 1 every 4-5 days for me


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Hmm, we should make a OCN [email protected] linux iso.
> with [email protected] linux box already setup


Foldix


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Such exists.


with corehack?


----------



## N2Gaming

Yes I use to run 4x 460's in same rig but heat was an issue for me. If I had the more PSU's I could run several 4x gpu rigs between the GD70 and several Destroyer boards I have laying around but then again my power bill will woop my but come billing time









So I choose to be able to make the mortgage payment vs folding for more ppd's









Now about this -smp 3 flag. Does not compute, system error, does not understand flag, it puts the lotion on it's skin, it scratches head one more time


----------



## zodac

Did you add the flag correctly? Screenshot?


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

50k on SMP alone. I know i cant get more PDD than, this any thoughts?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> 50k on SMP alone. I know i cant get more PDD than, this any thoughts?


Two additional (optional) steps available:

1) Start Folding in Ubuntu (native or a VM in Windows).

2) Adding the -bigadv flag and doing -bigadv P6901-6904 WUs.

With the P6903/6904s, you'd be getting over double the PPD. 

(Oh, and in this situation, with so much PPD coming from the CPU, you really would be better off not using the GPU for Folding at all.)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Two additional (optional) steps available:
> 
> 1) Start Folding in Ubuntu (native or a VM in Windows).
> 
> 2) Adding the -bigadv flag and doing -bigadv P6901-6904 WUs.
> 
> With the P6903/6904s, you'd be getting over double the PPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, and in this situation, with so much PPD coming from the CPU, you really would be better off not using the GPU for Folding at all.)


Do I have to put the P6901-6904 flag in my linux box to get bigadvs?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> I really hope this is stable lol


Your ppd would be higher if you OC'd the crap out of that ram


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> 50k on SMP alone. I know i cant get more PDD than, this any thoughts?


Yep, go download ubuntu 10.10 and virtualbox.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Two additional (optional) steps available:
> 
> 1) Start Folding in Ubuntu (native or a VM in Windows).
> 
> 2) Adding the -bigadv flag and doing -bigadv P6901-6904 WUs.
> 
> With the P6903/6904s, you'd be getting over double the PPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, and in this situation, with so much PPD coming from the CPU, you really would be better off not using the GPU for Folding at all.)


Thanks man, i already have the -Bigadv flag on the v7 client i just dont seem to be getting any bigadv WU, i hear the best way to do that is running a vm with a thread hack so you have 16 threads, i really dont want to do that in the middle of the chimp seeing as that requires setup time


----------



## zodac

Eeew.... Langouste.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> 50k on SMP alone. I know i cant get more PDD than, this any thoughts?


I'm getting 141K PPD on my 3930K.

VirtualBox + Linux64_FAH-1.4.1

# nohup ./fah6 -verbosity 9 -bigadv -smp 12 &


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Do I have to put the P6901-6904 flag in my linux box to get bigadvs?


You just put -bigadv . also make sure that in your config the packet size is set to big.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Your ppd would be higher if you OC'd the crap out of that ram


You can OC 1600mhz rated ram? lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Two additional (optional) steps available:
> 
> 1) Start Folding in Ubuntu (native or a VM in Windows).
> 
> 2) Adding the -bigadv flag and doing -bigadv P6901-6904 WUs.
> 
> With the P6903/6904s, you'd be getting over double the PPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, and in this situation, with so much PPD coming from the CPU, you really would be better off not using the GPU for Folding at all.)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, i already have the -Bigadv flag on the v7 client i just dont seem to be getting any bigadv WU, i hear the best way to do that is running a vm with a thread hack so you have 16 threads, i really dont want to do that in the middle of the chimp seeing as that requires setup time
Click to expand...

The good -bigadv WUs are only available in Linux. And no need for a corehack, since you have 12 threads, which is enough for P6903/6904s. 

If you get VMware Player (v3.0.0), you could just load up this image:

http://www.linuxforge.net/fah/img/VMWare-FAH-1.6.1.7z


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> You just put -bigadv . also make sure that in your config the packet size is set to big.


LOL i don't know







you set it up.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The good -bigadv WUs are only available in Linux. And no need for a corehack, since you have 12 threads, which is enough for P6903/6904s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get VMware Player (v3.0.0), you could just load up this image:
> http://www.linuxforge.net/fah/img/VMWare-FAH-1.6.1.7z


Gulp.

I think virtualBox has proven itself to be better for two reasons. One, there is no limitation on # of cores in any version. Two, it doesn't require a reboot upon install. The 7z-ipped image contains a VDI file (similar to an iso, but it's a Virtual Disk Image for Vbox.

P.S. I used to work for the company that developed Vbox (Sun). So maybe I'm biased.


----------



## zodac

Nah, you're right. VMware Player only goes up to 8 threads. :doh:


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Nah, you're right. VMware Player only goes up to 8 threads.


This thread is where I got the info to get my 3930K where it should be. (Start at post #4)


----------



## juano

You now owe him a spacebar, zodac.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> You just put -bigadv . also make sure that in your config the packet size is set to big.


You could have ditched Lango for him though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Eeew.... Langouste.


Agreed


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You now owe him a spacebar, zodac.


What's a spacebar?


----------



## juano

The big key at the bottom of your keyboard.


----------



## kyismaster

*___* im waiting for my bigadv, didn't clock it to 4.9 for nothing.

is ivy really worth it? lol


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *___* im waiting for my bigadv, didn't clock it to 4.9 for nothing.
> is ivy really worth it? lol


No it isn't, but SBE is


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> No it isn't, but SBE is


i know SBE is a monster


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> i know SBE is a monster


i'll wait till ivy goes out dated, then they come out with the next gen, then wait till that turns into the ivy of the next gen, then upgrade.









or i'll just say screw it and buy a 4p


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> No it isn't, but SBE is


I'm hoping IBE will be a monster. I could see it have 8 cores for the consumer market and the problem of the IB die being so small making dissipating heat more difficult won't be as severe. (I know that the TIM instead of solder is also a problem with IB, but having such a small die does make cooling it more difficult.)

I probably won't be upgrading for quite a while either way but still really hoping that IBE could be a perfect storm of things going well, price excluded cause it's still gonna be crazy expensive.


----------



## kyismaster

indeed. intel needs to release a consumer 8 core.

do you think the new Xeons are worth it? lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Did you add the flag correctly? Screenshot?


Do I add it to the SMP client shortcut ?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> indeed. intel needs to release a consumer 8 core.
> do you think the new Xeons are worth it? lol


Considering 2690s can't really be OC'ed, a 5GHz 3930K or 3960X will match it probably. We have dual 2690 WS in our lab at uni.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Considering 2690s can't really be OC'ed, a 5GHz 3930K or 3960X will match it probably. We have dual 2690 WS in our lab at uni.


o___o jeez, what does your lab do that need that? haha.

We render video's for a broadcasting station and we don't even need that much (( i wish we needed more though ))


----------



## kyismaster

Nooooo first BSOD, more vcore!


----------



## ugotd8

Just added to my sig...

How to get your 3930K over 140K PPD


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> You can OC 1600mhz rated ram? lol


bump


----------



## FromUndaChz

Why not? Mine is.. had its OC'd to 1733 but pulled it back when I added 8 more gigs. Now it's only OC'd cause I fine tuned the CPU clocks with the FSB.


----------



## ugotd8

Just got my buddy on OCNChimpin with his 4.9Ghz 2600K I built for him last year.


----------



## kzim9

I got my AMD rig back up and going with a new PSU today. The CPU is slow, but the 550ti seems to be doing ok. At all counts!!!

On a bad note, my 2600k keeps BSOD on stop error 124. I am going to post the debug in that section to see what it could be. I am going to keep the 580 folding but stop the cpu for now....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> o___o jeez, what does your lab do that need that? haha.
> We render video's for a broadcasting station and we don't even need that much (( i wish we needed more though ))


Well, it's an institute for electrical engineering. This year I've used them for synthesis of an IC on 1.6 micron process. It needs to place interconnect and check for synthesis errors. We ended up routing a lot manually since no algorith is perfectly. And if possible it needs to compress to take less die space. This already hogs resources but the main problem is simulations.

We've spent jan - march searching for glitch patterns and doing timing optimalizations. And those calculations take about as long as 2 weeks (double precision). You need to imagine that each clock cycle needs to be checked and verified.

Anyways that's how we use it, and our chip had only 600k transistors. Freshmans use the mainstream rigs though with nehalem xeons which are overkill for most apps anyways though. IIRC they use W3550s.

The chips finally tape out this week though so I hope quite a few survived the run. Would be nice if the first chip you built worked though


----------



## Watercooled 999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Just got my buddy on OCNChimpin with his 4.9Ghz 2600K I built for him last year.












im going to sleep now letting mine fold


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I got my AMD rig back up and going with a new PSU today. The CPU is slow, but the 550ti seems to be doing ok. At all counts!!!
> On a bad note, my 2600k keeps BSOD on stop error 124. I am going to post the debug in that section to see what it could be. I am going to keep the 580 folding but stop the cpu for now....


The 124s are tough to nail down.

Check here then here


----------



## kzim9

Ya I thought I had that all settled out when I OC'd it the first time because I never had it since I follow those guide awhlie back.

I guess I will have to go back to tweaking it somemore, but I think I should just let the 580 fold and fix this later. No reason to have a gpu pull out now.....


----------



## FromUndaChz

I'm getting ~15,000 PPD on my sig rig combined with my girlfriends Athlon II X3 at 3.5Ghz - how significant could my gains be if I ran VM's on them and used the Linux client?

As in, is it worth the time?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Ya I thought I had that all settled out when I OC'd it the first time because I never had it since I follow those guide awhlie back.
> I guess I will have to go back to tweaking it somemore, but I think I should just let the 580 fold and fix this later. No reason to have a gpu pull out now.....


Fair enough, where is the CPU at now ? Might consider keeping all the settings the same and drop the turbo-multi by one to fold ?


----------



## kzim9

Running 4.5 @ 1.25v.

I'll drop it down to 4.4 and see what happens.....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> The 124s are tough to nail down.
> Check here then here


That's a good link, never saw that one before. I might be able aim higher with that info. Well cooling is still a problem though.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What do you mean?


Like how many points you guys have contributed to OCNChimpin, total over the past ~100 hours.


----------



## ugotd8

Cool. I think if it still hits a 124 at 4.4 then something is wrong in the memory/VCCIO area.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> I'm getting ~15,000 PPD on my sig rig combined with my girlfriends Athlon II X3 at 3.5Ghz - how significant could my gains be if I ran VM's on them and used the Linux client?
> As in, is it worth the time?


Depending on your internet, it shouldnt take you more than ten minutes to set up. Its much easier to set up than you would think.

Setting up hfm has given me more issues than setting up the actual vm and folding on it.
http://linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-virtualbox.php
This is pretty much as straight foward as I have come to find it.

Just remember as you are setting up the client you check the part that shows the adress of hfm/or fahmon.

Oh, also, remember to keep 2 cores open for your video card.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Like how many points you guys have contributed to OCNChimpin, total over the past ~100 hours.


Right now probably like 55k with 275k dropping tomorrow.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Depending on your internet, it shouldnt take you more than ten minutes to set up. Its much easier to set up than you would think.
> Setting up hfm has given me more issues than setting up the actual vm and folding on it.
> http://linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-virtualbox.php
> This is pretty much as straight foward as I have come to find it.
> Just remember as you are setting up the client you check the part that shows the adress of hfm/or fahmon.
> Oh, also, remember to keep 2 cores open for your video card.


Two cores? Ah, I think I've been using one.. below is how I have it set up right now.. should I make the "3" a "2" instead?



Currently 75% of the cpu is being used by FAHcore_a4 and 25% for the GPU "FAHcore_16" according to task manager.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Two cores? Ah, I think I've been using one.. below is how I have it set up right now.. should I make the "3" a "2" instead?
> 
> Currently 75% of the cpu is being used by FAHcore_a4 and 25% for the GPU "FAHcore_16" according to task manager.


Well, no. I was more so meaning for the 960t to keep an even number of cores off. Thats just what I have read, to keep an open core for amd gpus so it does not swamp the cpu's ppd. I thought the athlon was a 3 core, so disable one core. I think I posted the wrong bit of advice. Sorry.

edit: looking again it says to keep it at a multiple of 2. Idk, see what works best within windows, and then take that over to the vm set up with your results.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Well, no. I was more so meaning for the 960t to keep an even number of cores off. Thats just what I have read, to keep an open core for amd gpus so it does not swamp the cpu's ppd. I thought the athlon was a 3 core, so disable one core. I think I posted the wrong bit of advice. Sorry.


No it's fine.. it seems to be working fine on three cores which somebody suggested earlier (although I see in the options it says use multiples of 2) - I have one core for the GPU currently - My PPD actually stayed the same though for some reason, whether I used all four CPU cores or whether I devoted one to the GPU - weird...?

I figure leave it the way it is since it's the same PPD either way, and 100% of both the CPU and the GPU are still in use.


----------



## juano

I'd always heard and figured that since there were CPUs sold as triple cores, that folding on 3 cores would have to be fine. That's why I've always said not to fold on an odd number of threads greater than 3, but I coudl be mistaken and maybe 3 is bad too but haven't heard any issues with it.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> No it's fine.. it seems to be working fine on three cores which somebody suggested earlier (although I see in the options it says use multiples of 2) - I have one core for the GPU - My PPD actually stayed the same though for some reason, whether I used all four CPU cores or whether I devoted one to the GPU - weird...?


I'm still a relative n00b at this but I remember reading it's better to give all the CPUs to folding and not fold on AMD cards at all.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'd always heard and figured that since there were CPUs sold as triple cores, that folding on 3 cores would have to be fine. That's why I've always said not to fold on an odd number of threads greater than 3, but I coudl be mistaken and maybe 3 is bad too but haven't heard any issues with it.


Yeah I don't see why not.. I'm using my girlfriends three core as well to contribute about 4500 PPD and all has been fine.. I'll leave mine the way it is - seems fine


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I'm still a relative n00b at this but I remember reading it's better to give all the CPUs to folding and not fold on AMD cards at all.


I can try disabling the GPU when it finishes its current job and see what happens with all four cores going after a couple hours - If I have a higher PPD - I'll turn off the GPU folding!

Ordering a GTX 670 but I don't think it's going to be here in time to contribute









My rig is pushing 16K PPD now.. went up - so I'm getting 19K total - we'll see what happens in a couple hours when I disable the GPU.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I'm still a relative n00b at this but I remember reading it's better to give all the CPUs to folding and not fold on AMD cards at all.


That's not true all across the board, some combinations of CPU and GPU it is better to only fold CPU, and some combinations it's better to fold GPU and CPU it just depends on the actual hardware in question. In my opinion the people saying to never fold on an AMD GPU every chance they get have been way overzealous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> I can try disabling the GPU when it finishes its current job and see what happens with all four cores going after a couple hours - If I have a higher PPD - I'll turn off the GPU folding!
> Ordering a GTX 670 but I don't think it's going to be here in time to contribute


Even if it comes after the CC ends it's never a bad time to fold.


----------



## kyismaster

lol do your self a favor and don't run AMD cards.

When i was running my i5-2500k with amd cards i got ~ 10kppd with the cards

without the cards, I got 15k ppd alone with my i5-2500k


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Running 4.5 @ 1.25v.
> I'll drop it down to 4.4 and see what happens.....


1.25V is quite low for a 2600K at 4.5 GHz. Both of mine need at least 1.3V.


----------



## JedixJarf

The new SBE xeons really arent worth the money for a folding rig, specially because they don't have an unlocked series this gen.


----------



## kyismaster

oh jediii~

I need you to help me with my HFM


----------



## austinlepri

This many days and I'm still folding on my laptop, 4.5GHz desktop and my PS3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kzim9

I think it was my vcore. I can't believe it was stable at 1.25 so I rasied it to 1.30 to continue folding @ 4.5

Dam its getting warm in my office area with these 3 rigs going balls to the wall! lol

I have the AC on too!


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol do your self a favor and don't run AMD cards.
> When i was running my i5-2500k with amd cards i got ~ 10kppd with the cards
> without the cards, I got 15k ppd alone with my i5-2500k


Just disabled the GPU and turned all four threads on under SMP per your advice.

I'll let you know in a bit if the PPD goes up - seems to take a while to get any sort of accuracy out of it. Definitely took a dive in PPD as of now, but I figure it will go back up shortly.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Just disabled the GPU and turned all four threads on under SMP per your advice.
> I'll let you know in a bit if the PPD goes up - seems to take a while to get any sort of accuracy out of it. Definitely took a dive in PPD as of now, but I figure it will go back up shortly.


Give it at least 3 frames (percent) of running without interruption to get a decent idea of PPD. FYI that's where the TPF or time per frame comes from, it could also be called time per 1 percent of the work unit, but nobody does.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Just disabled the GPU and turned all four threads on under SMP per your advice.
> I'll let you know in a bit if the PPD goes up - seems to take a while to get any sort of accuracy out of it. Definitely took a dive in PPD as of now, but I figure it will go back up shortly.


oh make sure in taskmanager that you turn the priority of [email protected] things to "high"

lol

I dissabled mines at first and saw my PPD go from 10k to 200, like "***"

then I looked in taskmgr and it was set to low.

so I turned it to "high" and got a nice 13-15k ppd


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol do your self a favor and don't run AMD cards.
> When i was running my i5-2500k with amd cards i got ~ 10kppd with the cards
> without the cards, I got 15k ppd alone with my i5-2500k


Thats true to a certain extent. Yours being one of those circumstances. Someone with a x6 cpu should have no issue running amd cards with their cpu folding at the same time just disabling 2 cores.

The 2500k in my girls computer is always folding on 3 cores, and usually gets around 15-20k ppd at 4.5ghz, but is currently getting 11k due to its current wu (609X







) however, with other units, it goes all the way up to 20k like I said, and if there were an amd card in there, its another 5k+ ppd.

If this were not for a specific purpose, I generally would fully agree, considering I have a 260 55nm that nets the same ppd as a 7970 dependant on wu (sometimes higher sometimes lower) we are trying to get all the points, for whatever its worth.


----------



## kyismaster

Dropping my WU in about 3 hours


----------



## Disturbed117

Just found out my 9750 has been bsod for at least 8 hours.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent. Yours being one of those circumstances. Someone with a x6 cpu should have no issue running amd cards with their cpu folding at the same time just disabling 2 cores.
> The 2500k in my girls computer is always folding on 3 cores, and usually gets around 15-20k ppd at 4.5ghz, but is currently getting 11k due to its current wu (609X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) however, with other units, it goes all the way up to 20k like I said, and if there were an amd card in there, its another 5k+ ppd.
> If this were not for a specific purpose, I generally would fully agree, considering I have a 260 55nm that nets the same ppd as a 7970 dependant on wu (sometimes higher sometimes lower) we are trying to get all the points, for whatever its worth.


LOL i hate those.

right now im stuck on a 6097


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Kevdogs law.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Give it at least 3 frames (percent) of running without interruption to get a decent idea of PPD. FYI that's where the TPF or time per frame comes from, it could also be called time per 1 percent of the work unit, but nobody does.


Okay thanks.. useful unfo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> oh make sure in taskmanager that you turn the priority of [email protected] things to "high"
> lol
> I dissabled mines at first and saw my PPD go from 10k to 200, like "***"
> then I looked in taskmgr and it was set to low.
> so I turned it to "high" and got a nice 13-15k ppd


I'll give that a shot and see what happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent. Yours being one of those circumstances. Someone with a x6 cpu should have no issue running amd cards with their cpu folding at the same time just disabling 2 cores.
> The 2500k in my girls computer is always folding on 3 cores, and usually gets around 15-20k ppd at 4.5ghz, but is currently getting 11k due to its current wu (609X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) however, with other units, it goes all the way up to 20k like I said, and if there were an amd card in there, its another 5k+ ppd.
> If this were not for a specific purpose, I generally would fully agree, considering I have a 260 55nm that nets the same ppd as a 7970 dependant on wu (sometimes higher sometimes lower) we are trying to get all the points, for whatever its worth.


So if my PPD doesn't level out to where it was before... I'll turn the GPU back on - sound good?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Okay thanks.. useful unfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give that a shot and see what happens - can't I set it to high in the client also?
> So if my PPD doesn't level out to where it was before... I'll turn the GPU back on - sound good?


actually if your ppd doesn't level out

change your SMP to have one to 2 less cores depending on how many core's you have and turn back on the gpu


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Just found out my 9750 has been bsod for at least 8 hours.


What PPD does it do?


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> actually if your ppd doesn't level out
> change your SMP to have one to 2 less cores depending on how many core's you have and turn back on the gpu


So 2 cores folding, 2 cores for GPU - GPU back on - sounds good - so far it's looking like my PPD is half what it's high point was before - going to give it a couple more percent to see what it does.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> So if my PPD doesn't level out to where it was before... I'll turn the GPU back on - sound good?


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*


Lmao, love it!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> oh jediii~
> I need you to help me with my HFM


What did you do to it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> What did you do to it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> What did you do to it.


lol nothing, Im just having troubles seeing ubuntu through windows, I see it on the network, i just can't connect through hfm.

and Q9400 = ~ 6k ppd


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol nothing, Im just having troubles seeing ubuntu through windows, I see it on the network, i just can't connect through hfm.
> and Q9400 = ~ 6k ppd


Did you map the fah folder in ubuntu to a network drive?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Did you map the fah folder in ubuntu to a network drive?


yessiry


----------



## ugotd8

Less than 12 hours to go on my half a million point bomb along with some local graffiti art I saw today.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What PPD does it do?


About 4k average. I have seen it high as 8k but i think that was a misreading.

At the moment its reading 6k.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> yessiry


So it looks like this then? (diff drive letter / name ofc)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> About 4k average. I have seen it high as 8k but i think that was a misreading.
> At the moment its reading 6k.


That's pretty good. I didn't think the phenom I could do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Less than 12 hours to go on my half a million point bomb along with some local graffiti art I saw today.


What is the Q9550 clocked at?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> So it looks like this then? (diff drive letter / name ofc)


ohh, legacy client... -facepalm- let me try it.

and

I just noticed.

each of us has a 10 in 585 chance to get a ducky keyboard....


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> What is the Q9550 clocked at?


Bone stock at 2.8Ghz. It's got a locked BIOS from Sun Microsystems. Can't change a thing other than date and boot order in BIOS.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> ohh, legacy client... -facepalm- let me try it.
> and
> I just noticed.
> each of us has a 10 in 585 chance to get a ducky keyboard....


Maybe I should turn in a screen grab, I only have 4 keyboards.









Actually only have 1 cherry switch board though (blue). The others are buckling spring, and alps. Though I currently have a bid in on ebay for another buckling spring.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> ohh, legacy client... -facepalm- let me try it.
> and
> I just noticed.
> each of us has a 10 in 585 chance to get a ducky keyboard....


Actually, FAH Editors dont get prizes in folding comps so you can recalculate for better odds.


----------



## intelfan

Just finished churning out a couple of WUs.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Actually, *FAH Editors don't get prizes in folding comps* so you can recalculate for better odds.


That's just stupid.


----------



## kyismaster

Thats not much better lol.








I only entered CC for science, cancer, and ducky keyboards hahaha.









and to give other teams a whoopin.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> That's just stupid.


Same goes with all the other sections, like benchmark editors dont get prizes in benchmark comps etc.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Bone stock at 2.8Ghz. It's got a locked BIOS from Sun Microsystems. Can't change a thing other than date and boot order in BIOS.


Yeah me too although I get like 4-5k PPD. Really strange. Well anyways I'm going to sleep, it's already far too late


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Same goes with all the other sections, like benchmark editors dont get prizes in benchmark comps etc.


Well, if it makes a difference, you've earned my respect sir. A prize unto itself.


----------



## Narokuu

most editors and mods do more working than anything else, they are here to help, and enjoy helping and seeing everyone grow as a whole, and usually don't worry about prizes, but having fun =)


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Less talk, more chimpin


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Less talk, more chimpin


^^

Z will be angry when she logs on and sees a 50 point gap.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> ^^
> 
> Z will be angry when she logs on and sees a 50 point gap.


she already saw it.

she was mad indeed.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> she already saw it.
> she was mad indeed.


That doesn't preclude here from being mad again, and that's where I'd put my money.... Any takers?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> That doesn't preclude here from being mad again, and that's where I'd put my money.... Any takers?


Whats the wager now?


----------



## kyismaster

lol, oh brother.


----------



## juano

Aw crap you no I can't turn down action on 'is zodac going to be angry", that's a sure thing!









I could even cheat if I needed too, watch this.

"Okay guys I'm going to pause folding to play some Diablo 3 for a while"

It's not even fair.


----------



## kyismaster

is it bad that HFM only shows my 4.9ghz 2500k @ 1759X ppd?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> is it bad that HFM only shows my 4.9ghz 2500k @ 1759X ppd?


is that 17k or 1.7k?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> is that 17k or 1.7k?


17k


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 17k


Sounds like it just happens to have a crappy SMP unit, you need to get bigadv working on it. Wanna TV again?


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> actually if your ppd doesn't level out
> change your SMP to have one to 2 less cores depending on how many core's you have and turn back on the gpu


This didn't work out for me, it would only use one core for the GPU and then it was folding on two cores - one core sat idle. I tried setting the priority but my computer didn't want me to use it after that, so I lowered the priority to normal.

Set the settings back to 3 cores folding on the CPU and one for the GPU - PPD jumped back up from 7,000 up to 21,000 which brought my total PPD to ~25,000PPD for both machines. Seems my GPU does slightly more folding than my CPU does. The CPU on its own was only getting about 7,000 PPD as well with 100% usage for some reason when it was on its own (GPU not folding) so the verdict seems to be that the 6850 is worth using my case.



I think I'll leave it like that


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Sounds like it just happens to have a crappy SMP unit, you need to get bigadv working on it. Wanna TV again?


I just have a really crappy SMP atm.

its a 6907

If you think a TV is necessary, PM me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> This didn't work out for me, it would only use one core for the GPU and then it was folding on two cores - one core sat idle. I tried setting the priority but my computer didn't want me to use it after that, so I lowered the priority to normal.
> Set the settings back to 3 cores folding on the CPU and one for the GPU - PPD jumped back up from 7,000 up to 21,000 which brought my total PPD to ~25,000PPD for both machines. Seems my GPU does slightly more folding than my CPU does. The CPU on its own was only getting about 7,000 PPD as well with 100% usage for some reason when it was on its own (GPU not folding) so the verdict seems to be that the 6850 is worth using my case.
> 
> I think I'll leave it like that


eh, I don't know then :T lets have one of the [email protected] editors help you


----------



## FromUndaChz

Yeah I don't know what normal PPD "scores" look like.. I know I'm wayy behind the Intel/Nvidia rigs for the most part - but I think that's to be expected I suppose.

If these numbers look low I'll keep messing around, otherwise I'll leave 'em folding.


----------



## cytrik

NEVER FEAR, i iz here
back after a power nap and giving my rig a rest, time for some more foldin and torchlight, oh and pizza


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Yeah I don't know what normal PPD "scores" look like.. I know I'm wayy behind the Intel/Nvidia rigs for the most part - but I think that's to be expected I suppose.
> If these numbers look low I'll keep messing around, otherwise I'll leave 'em folding.


Just overclock it till it catches fire, thats typically what I do.

Maybe you could just run down to MC real quick and pick up a 2600k and a 580 or 2?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Just overclock it till it catches fire, thats typically what I do.
> 
> Maybe you could just run down to MC real quick and pick up a 2600k and a *580 or 2?*


No less then 3!


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> No less then 3!


5 total?


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Just overclock it till it catches fire, thats typically what I do.
> 
> Maybe you could just run down to MC real quick and pick up a 2600k and a 580 or 2?


Lol, it's almost on fire as it is... 4.24GHz is no joke for 24/7 on a 960T - Can't afford burnt parts right now because that would delay my GTX 670!

A 2600K would certainly be nice, but that has to wait until after the GPU and SSD because I'm pretty happy with my processor for $110 USD... for now


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> 5 total?


Why not?


----------



## jesusboots

Absolutely no reason.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Email to [email protected]*ed*.net??


----------



## 66racer

edit: Anyone know if I turn off HT and ramp to 5.0ghz if it will give better folding results over ht on at 4.8ghz? I ASSUME HT on at 4.8ghz is better so I dont wanna waist the folding time to test it, but not sure, if ghz is more important than HT.

Yeah I just started folding again too. Will be able to at least 4hrs. Should help a little. I dont know why but my gpu constantly spits out 2500 credits a WU but depending on the WU on my cpu even though its faster than the gpu gives me 1600-2500 credits.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Email to [email protected]*ed*.net??


Yes, thats OCN's email domain.


----------



## cytrik

can this be our theme song or something, gets me pumped for this xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z43IfdMk32I


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> can this be our theme song or something, gets me pumped for this xD
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z43IfdMk32I


I think in honor of z it should be like the dropkick murphys or flogging molly.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> can this be our theme song or something, gets me pumped for this xD
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z43IfdMk32I


Not with elo taking all the glory over in the suggestions area


----------



## Samurai707

Stupid Catalyst drivers messin with my Folding time!!
Got my 2500k up to 5ghz and crankin SMPs, gtx 470 is crankin out some WUs as well, now hopefully 12.5 beta drivers will stop my 7950 from randomly crashing out on me and interrupting my [email protected]


----------



## nvidiaftw12

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdFFlSjctandWTmNuSkhrSVFSZVFxOWc&single=true&gid=3&output=html&single=true&widget=true

Can anyone tell me why 110.00 is the same in three different categories? I don't understand.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> I think in honor of z it should be like the dropkick murphys or flogging molly.


dropkick isn't bad xD


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> can this be our theme song or something, gets me pumped for this xD
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z43IfdMk32I


Sweet song bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> I think in honor of z it should be like the dropkick murphys or flogging molly.


Haha, true


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why 110.00 is the same in three different categories? I don't understand.


that means that person has maxed out the points for the category


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why 110.00 is the same in three different categories? I don't understand.


There is an explanation below the hidden + spoiler box. The whole is scaled down with the average.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> Sweet song bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, true


sweet quote LOL
"i dont always fold, but when i do, i prefer team OCN"


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> ohh, legacy client... -facepalm- let me try it.
> and
> I just noticed.
> each of us has a 10 in 585 chance to get a ducky keyboard....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, FAH Editors dont get prizes in folding comps so you can recalculate for better odds.
Click to expand...

Just the prize drawer, actually.

Not that you'll win.


----------



## kyismaster

god im starting to hate OC.C

"Our growth cancels out OCN's points dominance - both max out at 110 Race Points. Our raw points match up well with OCN's conversion rate: 79 for us, versus 76 for OCN. The big difference is in our conversion rate of 92%, versus OCN's growth rate of 46.22.

Still, we need to
Recruit!"

......No, no they don't still need to recruit.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Just the prize drawer, actually.
> 
> Not that you'll win.


Well hopefully I don't win my own 20 bucks then.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> god im starting to hate OC.C
> "Our growth cancels out OCN's points dominance - both max out at 110 Race Points. Our raw points match up well with OCN's conversion rate: 79 for us, versus 76 for OCN. The big difference is in our conversion rate of 92%, versus OCN's growth rate of 46.22.
> Still, we need to
> Recruit!"
> ......No, no they don't still need to recruit.


Are they leveraging a horrible performance from last year to dominate growth or am I not understanding how this works ?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Well hopefully I don't win my own 20 bucks then.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Are they leveraging a horrible performance from last year to dominate growth or am I not understanding how this works ?


pretty much how it works.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> god im starting to hate OC.C
> "Our growth cancels out OCN's points dominance - both max out at 110 Race Points. Our raw points match up well with OCN's conversion rate: 79 for us, versus 76 for OCN. The big difference is in our conversion rate of 92%, versus OCN's growth rate of 46.22.
> Still, we need to
> Recruit!"
> ......No, no they don't still need to recruit.


i wish i could send some guys i know from an old tech job "to help" xD, give them each 1 USB, and i bet they'd kill the system by trying to help in like 2s, those 2 gave me the hardest time on the machines in that business, they were "tech apprentices" but ended up contaminating everyone box in the building with spy/mal/share-ware of all sorts >_>


----------



## JedixJarf

Yeah, I really hope we come up with a better formula next year...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Are they leveraging a horrible performance from last year to dominate growth or am I not understanding how this works ?


I don't like the graph.


----------



## kyismaster

oh well... that means they will have to work twice as hard next year if its the same.









their lost.

we are missing half the people from last year so, thats another addon to our losses.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> pretty much how it works.


Gives new meaning to the phrase "Get 'em next year".


----------



## kyismaster

No lie, but to win next year, we have to prepare now.

I declared war, and it is war they will get.









time to find more E8400's

current count: 13 x E8400


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> god im starting to hate OC.C
> "Our growth cancels out OCN's points dominance - both max out at 110 Race Points. Our raw points match up well with OCN's conversion rate: 79 for us, versus 76 for OCN. The big difference is in our conversion rate of 92%, versus OCN's growth rate of 46.22.
> Still, we need to
> Recruit!"
> ......No, no they don't still need to recruit.


The cloud of smug coming off of their thread could cover a large part of the northern hemisphere.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> The cloud of smug coming off of their thread could cover a large part of the northern hemisphere.












I know.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> The cloud of smug coming off of their thread could cover a large part of the northern hemisphere.


It's okay, just show them this.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Still 50 pts behind?

This is madness.

Set up the final 8800 ultra, I knew that 800w power supply would come in handy some day! Hopefully the multi-gpu setup will work, it seems to be currently. Also WOOT, I'm just about at 50k ppd with the combined forces of 3 machines. Typically only 10k ppd with the 1 machine


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Still 50 pts behind?
> This is madness.
> (set up the final 8800 ultra, I knew that 800w power supply would come in handy some day!)


Oh man I loved my ultra back in the day, best $500 card ever


----------



## kyismaster

its kinda interesting, we sent in the least ammount of WU's


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its kinda interesting, we sent in the least ammount of WU's


Cuz we be corehackin.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its kinda interesting, we sent in the least ammount of WU's


probly cuz we get the HUGE ones >_>, or at least i seem to get them often


----------



## UNOE

I setup a VM this morning I got a 7500 WU and it is only at 1% and says PPD 17.5 . Anyone have any ideas what is happening. When I was in windows I was getting a easy 30,000 PPD.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I setup a VM this morning I got a 7500 WU and it is only at 1% and says PPD 17.5 . Anyone have any ideas what is happening. When I was in windows I was getting a easy 30,000 PPD.


Did you assign all the cores to the VM?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> @Ceadder you need to run the corefix in linux. Did you do that, you have almost no chance of getting one in windows


I don't have Linux.









So I guess I'll have to look for a corefix for Windows.









~Ceadder


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I don't have Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I'll have to look for a corefix for Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


lolno. Just put nix in a VM.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I setup a VM this morning I got a 7500 WU and it is only at 1% and says PPD 17.5 . Anyone have any ideas what is happening. When I was in windows I was getting a easy 30,000 PPD.


How long has it been running ? How are you monitoring ?

Go onto the vm and type:

tail -30 FAHlog.txt


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Did you assign all the cores to the VM?


yes they are all at 100%

I got a message that said Dynamic load balance


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> yes they are all at 100%
> I got a message that said Dynamic load balance


And you only see that it is @ 1% in the log file?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I don't have Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I'll have to look for a corefix for Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolno. Just put nix in a VM.
Click to expand...

Not sure I'm grasping this concept. You talkin BIOS or in v7? Sorry pretty much just woke up brain has to catch up.









~Ceadder


----------



## kyismaster

I drop my WU this hour. yey.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not sure I'm grasping this concept. You talkin BIOS or in v7? Sorry pretty much just woke up brain has to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Im sayin, download virtualbox, and run linux inside of it in windows


----------



## blizzard182cold

Correct me if i am wrong but the max multiplier on the 3570K without any other changes and all left to auto is x43 ? 4.3 Ghz i`m at 4.2Ghz now i`m just thinking cause i game more then anything and dont mind folding for the charity of helping my fellow people temps are great so i see no reason in not pushing onto 4.3Ghz and leaving the rest at stock just for the boost and slight ppd diff whats the opinions of the experts here ?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> And you only see that it is @ 1% in the log file?


tail -30 FAHlog.txt (show me the last 30 lines of this file)

Check if FAH is running:

pgrep -fl fah6

Uptime & Processor usage in VM:

uptime

(my uptime on my 3930K shows a load average of 12 across the board)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not sure I'm grasping this concept. You talkin BIOS or in v7? Sorry pretty much just woke up brain has to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sayin, download virtualbox, and run linux inside of it in windows
Click to expand...

Ahhh okay. Will have to get x7 for Linux as well correct?









~Ceadder


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> And you only see that it is @ 1% in the log file?


Yes says 1% with both HFM and under the VM. I only had 7 cores running for a few hours but I changed the affiliation back to 8 cores. And its still resting at 1%. Is 7500 WU a bigadv work unit is this why it is taking so long ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> How long has it been running ? How are you monitoring ?
> Go onto the vm and type:
> tail -30 FAHlog.txt


Didn't seem to do anything. Its been on for about 9hours now monitoring with HFM.net


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong but the max multiplier on the 3570K without any other changes and all left to auto is x43 ? 4.3 Ghz i`m at 4.2Ghz now i`m just thinking cause i game more then anything and dont mind folding for the charity of helping my fellow people temps are great so i see no reason in not pushing onto 4.3Ghz and leaving the rest at stock just for the boost and slight ppd diff whats the opinions of the experts here ?


If you fold 24/7 @ 4.6 ish you will be able to triple your output.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yes says 1% with both HFM and under the VM. I only had 7 cores running for a few hours but I changed the affiliation back to 8 cores. And its still resting at 1%. Is 7500 WU a bigadv work unit is this why it is taking so long ?
> 
> Didn't seem to do anything. Its been on for about 9hours now monitoring with HFM.net


Can you post a screenshot ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Im sayin, download virtualbox, and run linux inside of it in windows


Will a live cd work as well?


----------



## blizzard182cold

i`m not that confident in myself adjusting so many settings correctly and not forgetting something lol


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Will a live cd work as well?


There are pre-made folding at home images for both the major VM software titles. No need to use live CD unless you want to install from scratch, which in that case you'll need to add on the FAH packages afterwards anyway.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Can you post a screenshot ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> There are pre-made folding at home images for both the major VM software titles. No need to use live CD unless you want to install from scratch, which in that case you'll need to add on the FAH packages afterwards anyway.


Oh a premade image would be a breeze, where can I get one? I dont fold 24/7 though. I am doing about 4-6hrs a day. Will I still get a WU that can finish quickly (2-3hr WU's), I want to make the most of my 2700k since we are so far behind.

Now since we are maxed on points, does my contribution help with another stat? Im new to this sorry


----------



## jesusboots

Its in his sig. The only difference from that method, would be to put -smp *8* instead of smp 12

also here

http://linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-virtualbox.php


----------



## kyismaster

ETA 0045 Till Package is dropped.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Its in his sig. The only difference from that method, would be to put -smp *8* instead of smp 12
> also here
> http://linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-virtualbox.php


thanks, gonna let the current wu's finish and give it a try
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> ETA 0045 Till Package is dropped.


Nice I have 2400 credits dropping in 20mins, 1hr the gpu will finish with 2500credits. Then switch to a linux vm


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*


Thanks, something has gone wrong although can't figure out what yet. One thing I do see is that you typed the command "tail -30 FAHlog.txt" and nothing came out. You should have seen the last 30 lines of your log file with that command.

So.

Click inside your VM, hit enter a couple times, then hit CTRL-C, this should get you to a prompt with something like:

[email protected]#

Then type that "tail -30 FAHlog.txt" command and also

pgrep -fl fah6;uptime

and let's see that screenshot as well please.


----------



## ugotd8

You should see something like this:


----------



## jesusboots

What benefit would I have using verbosity 9?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> What benefit would I have using verbosity 9?


Turns on the highest verbose logging setting. Basically gives more info in the log.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> What benefit would I have using verbosity 9?


Well, I can think of one benefit... Being able to troubleshoot easier using your logfile. Other than that, probably nothing.

I just used it because I saw other people getting bigadv units and they were using it. Also, it was nice to see when the FAH client started up "12 cores detected".


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks, something has gone wrong although can't figure out what yet. One thing I do see is that you typed the command "tail -30 FAHlog.txt" and nothing came out. You should have seen the last 30 lines of your log file with that command.
> So.
> Click inside your VM, hit enter a couple times, then hit CTRL-C, this should get you to a prompt with something like:
> [email protected]#
> Then type that "tail -30 FAHlog.txt" command and also
> pgrep -fl fah6;uptime
> and let's see that screenshot as well please.




Does 2 users mean its running twice


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*


Argh.

Ok, so it your CPU usage at zero now ?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> 
> Does 2 users mean its running twice


No it means there are 2 active users.


----------



## zodac

You know how we can catch up to them, right? Go convince all the 3930ks on OCN to help out for the next 7 days.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You know how we can catch up to them, right? Go convince all the 3930ks on OCN to help out for the next 7 days.


Love us more!

By the way Folding & setting my MacBook Pro on fire with the CPU @ 101'C - 103'C temp.


----------



## Citra

Max fan?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Love us more!
> Folding & setting on my MacBook Pro on fire with the CPU @ 101'C - 103'C temp.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Folding & setting on my MacBook Pro on fire with the CPU @ 101'C - 103'C temp.


eyup.

my T60 gets 100c too xD its normal though. its max TDP is some insanely high number.... c2d's i tell you... c2ds....

I have my laptop watercooled right now though.... aka sit laptop ontop of water bottles.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Love us more!
> By the way Folding & setting on my MacBook Pro on fire with the CPU @ 101'C - 103'C temp.


I freaking love iStat monitor


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> No it means there are 2 active users.


The pgrep -fl fah6 says show me any processes that match the string "fah6". There is none found so it comes back empty.

Once your CPU usage goes back down to zero:

nohup ./fah6 -verbosity 9 -smp &

tail -f nohup.out

Something was very wrong, as your TPF was at 17 days...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You know how we can catch up to them, right? Go convince all the 3930ks on OCN to help out for the next 7 days.


Why dont you go and buy a few 3930k's?


----------



## kyismaster

if you lend me the moniez i'll gladdly go get some


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You know how we can catch up to them, right? Go convince all the 3930ks on OCN to help out for the next 7 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you go and buy a few 3930k's?
Click to expand...

I'm lazy.

Nothing to do with the fact I can't afford it - I just don't want to leave my chair.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I'm lazy.
> 
> Nothing to do with the fact I can't afford it - I just don't want to leave my chair.


(( its called newegg ))


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Argh.
> Ok, so it your CPU usage at zero now ?


no usage is at 100


----------



## zodac

Which we don't have here in Ireland.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Which we don't have here in Ireland.


Uhh.........

I dunno then.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> no usage is at 100


Ok, we need to figure out what else is running on your machine.

Open Task Manager (ctrl-alt-del)
Select "Processes" tab
Click the "CPU" column once so that the list is sorted by CPU usage descending

And screenshot that please


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I'm lazy.
> 
> Nothing to do with the fact I can't afford it - I just don't want to leave my chair.


----------



## Ceadderman

Anyone got a tutorial for starting/opening a VM?









~Ceadder


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> no usage is at 100


Are you accidently folding in windows still?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Anyone got a tutorial for starting/opening a VM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


http://www.overclock.net/t/1048365/ubuntu-setting-up-big-bigadv-p6903-for-dedicated-2600k/0_40


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Which we don't have here in Ireland.


But your location is Everywhere, so no excuses. Hop to it... er uh my liege.









~Ceadder


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ok, we need to figure out what else is running on your machine.
> Open Task Manager (ctrl-alt-del)
> Select "Processes" tab
> Click the "CPU" column once so that the list is sorted by CPU usage descending
> And screenshot that please




Vmware still using processor . but hfm says 0% now


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I'm lazy.
> 
> Nothing to do with the fact I can't afford it - I just don't want to leave my chair.
Click to expand...

Pttf... laptops.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2372955/width/600/height/337/flags/
> Vmware still using processor . but hfm says 0% now


Ok, stop the VM. Right click on the VM and select power off if possible.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ok, stop the VM. Right click on the VM and select power off if possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> How long has it been running ? How are you monitoring ?
> Go onto the vm and type:
> tail -30 FAHlog.txt


done at 0% usage now


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> done at 0% usage now


Ok, please verify you have at least 3GB assigned to that VM, as well as 8 cores. Then fire it up via VM and let's see if you have it on auto-start (just screenshot the VM one more time please).


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> (( its called newegg ))


3930k $499 @ Microcenter, 10 minutes away.

Or rent this month......

Who has a x79 board i can have?

hummmmmm


----------



## UNOE

I have 4.6gb allocated and 8 cores the VM started and my usage went to 100 on all 8 cores. I didn't type anything it just wen to 100. Now I got a 7500 WU but its at 0% did I just loose my last 10 hours of work


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I have 4.6gb allocated and 8 cores the VM started and my usage went to 100 on all 8 cores. I didn't type anything it just wen to 100. Now I got a 7500 WU but its at 0% did I just loose my last 10 hours of work


Whoa, what in the ?!?!?

"Starting windows client via Wine"

What VM image did you download ?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Whoa, what in the ?!?!?
> "Starting windows client via Wine"
> What VM image did you download ?


Scratch that. Open a web browser on that machine and type http://192.168.1.23 into the address so we can see your FAH client config.

EDIT: langouste... ewwww.


----------



## CTRLurself

Well, my 2600k finally finished it's 6903 and it's now running for the CC. It just got another 6903, but this time under OCNChimpin.

Sorry that one took so long to get switched.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Scratch that. Open a web browser on that machine and type http://192.168.1.23 into the address so we can see your FAH client config.
> EDIT: langouste... ewwww.


Contrary to popular belief (because people do not understand how it actually works) langouste is a great tool if you dont have tons of bandwidth and are folding bigadv.

& Hatchet

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802R


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Scratch that. Open a web browser on that machine and type http://192.168.1.23 into the address so we can see your FAH client config.
> EDIT: langouste... ewwww.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Contrary to popular belief (because people do not understand how it actually works) langouste is a great tool if you dont have tons of bandwidth and are folding bigadv.
> 
> & Hatchet
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802R


I gotta get something to eat, Jedi can you look over UNOE's FAH settings when he posts them ?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*


The settings seem fine, you can try and uncheck adv methods. Also, virtualization is on in the bios?


----------



## UNOE

How long should I wait before I get to 1% with this 7500 WU if I don't get there in 2 hours I think ill be just going back to GPU tracker I was getting solid amount of PPD I already waisted some points here trying to figure it out.
I think it should be enabled. I know its using the CPU because my system is less responsive. Because with GPU tracker even with all cores at 100% It still was pretty responsive. But since I moved to VM everything is little slower.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> How long should I wait before I get to 1% with this 7500 WU if I don't get there in 2 hours I think ill be just going back to GPU tracker I was getting solid amount of PPD I already waisted some points here trying to figure it out.
> I think it should be enabled. I know its using the CPU because my system is less responsive. Because with GPU tracker even with all cores at 100% It still was pretty responsive. But since I moved to VM everything is little slower.


Check the TPF


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Verification sent


----------



## UNOE

what is TPF ?

it says 5:12:36

Edit : just googled it... I have to go to bed soon I'm turning GPU tracker back on and shutting down VM. This is waisting points.


----------



## cytrik

quick question, not meaning to hijack, but should i be doing bigadv on my rig, i am currently in the process of installing the virtualbox with folding image, should i run bigadv on there, because the instructions says to do it xP


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> quick question, not meaning to hijack, but should i be doing bigadv on my rig, i am currently in the process of installing the virtualbox with folding image, should i run bigadv on there, because the instructions says to do it xP


I dont think your clocked high enough.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> quick question, not meaning to hijack, but should i be doing bigadv on my rig, i am currently in the process of installing the virtualbox with folding image, should i run bigadv on there, because the instructions says to do it xP


Thinks he's hijacking the thread with folding questions. :lachen: That's what this thread is for basically. As for your question, I think so.


----------



## cytrik

kk, thanks for quick reply, i´ll look into it once i get my higher quality air, and i push my limits more xD
edit:i meant hijack, from the troubleshooting going on with the previous guy xP


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Wait, so you know how some prizes are US 48 only and what not's? If I happen to win one, can i be notified and I will pay full shipping price?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Hitman Revolutions tie


I really want that tie. Maybe the badass haircut and gloc's too...and maybe a sick black suit also. Everything else I have. Nvm, my hurrr is better (mohawk)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Wait, so you know how some prizes are US 48 only and what not's? If I happen to win one, can i be notified and I will pay full shipping price?


Those prizes will have a comment after them - some will say the winner must split costs if they're not in the US, others won't say anything at all.

The ones with no other comments are the ones whether the winner is unwilling to handle global shipping.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> what is TPF ?
> it says 5:12:36
> Edit : just googled it... I have to go to bed soon I'm turning GPU tracker back on and shutting down VM. This is waisting points.


It's Time Per Frames. It tells you how much time it takes to generate a frame aka per %.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Those prizes will have a comment after them - some will say the winner must split costs if they're not in the US, others won't say anything at all.
> 
> The ones with no other comments are the ones whether the winner is unwilling to handle global shipping.


so if i do happen to win the TX950 from Europe, i will get a PM asking if i will pay the shipping, and if I do then ill get it, and if not than the prize will go to someone else and i get nuthin right? Or if they dont want to ship globally at all my name gets skipped completely and it gets randomly generated until someone in Europe gets pulled.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Those prizes will have a comment after them - some will say the winner must split costs if they're not in the US, others won't say anything at all.
> 
> The ones with no other comments are the ones whether the winner is unwilling to handle global shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> so if i do happen to win the TX950 from Europe, i will get a PM asking if i will pay the shipping, and if I do then ill get it, and if not than the prize will go to someone else and i get nuthin right?
Click to expand...

If you don't want to split the costs, then yeah, that would be the case.

However, it's always possible that someone in Europe would have a prize that you want. In that case, a trade could be made.


----------



## cytrik

earlier i was asking for advice to maximize my PPD, and i was told to cut back 2 cores because of my GPU, but right now i am setting up virtualbox, and i was wondering, should i NOT cut back cores? and should i use bigadv on the virtualbox thing?


----------



## intelfan

Are we cutting the deficit?


----------



## harlen

i gave up on ubuntu. I keep getting 6097 / 6098 which are giving about 8kppd. Back to the fah7 client in windows giving 15k on 8010s


----------



## rctrucker

Way behind, just checking in to say I'm still folding and have the GF's rig up as well pulling 20k PPD.

I will not read this thread, because there are too many posts.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> earlier i was asking for advice to maximize my PPD, and i was told to cut back 2 cores because of my GPU, but right now i am setting up virtualbox, and i was wondering, should i NOT cut back cores? and should i use bigadv on the virtualbox thing?


Virtualbox isn't the best for folding from what I've read, if you want to corehack, and use bigadv, try vmware player 3.0 + ubuntu 10.04LTS, or 10.10.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Virtualbox isn't the best for folding from what I've read, if you want to corehack, and use bigadv, try vmware player 3.0 + ubuntu 10.04LTS, or 10.10.


thing is, i did the virtualbox approach to try and squeeze some more points out during the competition, the vmware player and ubuntu will have to wait as i will have to download ubuntu, and i have a crappy net connection xP, but thanks for the heads up, but i´m wondering what i can use in the mean time


----------



## CTRLurself

My Candescere rig is thermal throttling me down to 4.3GHz and it's turned off in BIOS but my chip won't let me go above 70C. Any ideas? I had it working at 4.8 before at 80C but now my chip won't let it be run that hot. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> thing is, i did the virtualbox approach to try and squeeze some more points out during the competition, the vmware player and ubuntu will have to wait as i will have to download ubuntu, and i have a crappy net connection xP, but thanks for the heads up, but i´m wondering what i can use in the mean time


Well you can try VirtualBox, but I'd probably just do SMP since you're folding on GPU's as well.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Well you can try VirtualBox, but I'd probably just do SMP since you're folding on GPU's as well.


thanks for the input xD


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Virtualbox isn't the best for folding from what I've read


Some people have been saying so, but haven't seen any recent tests to show that to be the case.

Using a Debian vm (CLI only) in VirtualBox, I generally pull about 60K PPD for a 6903 on my 2600K @4.5 GHz while simultaneously folding on my 580.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Some people have been saying so, but haven't seen any recent tests to show that to be the case.
> Using a Debian vm (CLI only) in VirtualBox, I generally pull about 60K PPD for a 6903 on my 2600K @4.5 GHz while simultaneously folding on my 580.


+1

And I'm getting 144K PPD on my sig rig on a 6904 right now using VirtualBox.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> +1
> And I'm getting 144K PPD on my sig rig on a 6904 right now using VirtualBox.


Hmm...good to know. I still prefer native linux for my 24/7 folding rig, but if I upgrade my gaming rig to something that can complete a bigadv WU, that's good to know, as I prefer VirtualBox to VMWare Player.


----------



## ugotd8

Damn, gonna be 5AM when this 6904 drops. Wish I could be awake to see it. Poppin' my bigadv cherry.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Damn, gonna be 5AM when this 6904 drops. Wish I could be awake to see it. Poppin' my bigadv cherry.


stay up later..


----------



## H-man

Wrath is folding as much as it can. Necrolith, Lamneth and Protolith are down until I can reflow the chipsets; Vidarth and Inutilith are down until I can get them networked; The Necromacer is being finicky with the PSU; I need to deal with WAT issues on Roll_The_Bones; Ismalath I haven't found a space to set up. Ren is the only rig that can fold that isn't and that is because I don't know if the PSU can stand the abuse (PSU fan controller blew ages ago, so the fan is ran at 7 volts between the 12v to the 5v rail.)
EDIT: Found space for Ismalath and fixed R_T_B.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

You know you're a geek when you have like 50 rigs and name all of them. :thumb: ^


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idiot*
> 
> Wrath is folding as much as it can. Necrolith, Lamneth and Protolith are down until I can reflow the chipsets; Vidarth and Inutilith are down until I can get them networked; The Necromacer is being finicky with the PSU; I need to deal with WAT issues on Roll_The_Bones; Ismalath I haven't found a space to set up. Ren is the only rig that can fold that isn't and that is because I don't know if the PSU can stand the abuse (PSU fan controller blew ages ago, so the fan is ran at 7 volts between the 12v to the 5v rail.)
> EDIT: Found space for Ismalath and fixed R_T_B.


I dont even know what to say.


----------



## ugotd8

Back down to -50...









Maybe when we drop a million tomorrow it will make a difference Jedi ?


----------



## Sethy666

We are acing the points, we have been doing so since the start. Its the growth and conversion thats beating us down.


----------



## Narokuu

i need a better rig to help out!!


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> i need a better rig to help out!!


Lol, welcome to the club...


----------



## superericla

Getting around 26k ppd on my 1055t alone under linux.


----------



## omega17

If I see this one more time, I'm going to scream! Sort it out Stanford, you're wasting my time








Quote:


> 09:32:57:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Have already seen this work unit 0x0000007e6652edca4f9b04ab7690ddf9 aborting download


Gah!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Morning all.

I got about 260k dropping in 20 mins, which means ugotd8 will drop his 450k too shortly 50 mins?



All looks well except for the stats though 49CP down


----------



## slan086

Stolen from overclockers.com forums...

"Day 6, 12:30 a.m. update:

Our lead is now 50 points!

Very little movement at this update.

I understand why growth is a problem for OCN - hard to keep a team that size, growing. What I don't understand is why their conversion numbers are as low as they are. They always struck me as *very* competitive - even too competitive. You certainly get that impression from their forum! "


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slan086*
> 
> Stolen from overclockers.com forums...
> "Day 6, 12:30 a.m. update:
> Our lead is now 50 points!
> Very little movement at this update.
> I understand why growth is a problem for OCN - hard to keep a team that size, growing. What I don't understand is why their conversion numbers are as low as they are. They always struck me as *very* competitive - even too competitive. You certainly get that impression from their forum! "












I may try to get my 1090T folding.

Not that its ppd will make much of a change.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slan086*
> 
> Stolen from overclockers.com forums...
> "Day 6, 12:30 a.m. update:
> Our lead is now 50 points!
> Very little movement at this update.
> I understand why growth is a problem for OCN - hard to keep a team that size, growing. What I don't understand is why their conversion numbers are as low as they are. They always struck me as *very* competitive - even too competitive. You certainly get that impression from their forum! "










They're looking down on us eh?

@ above what's your 1090T clocked at currently?


----------



## king8654

reformatting laptop used before new rig, gonna install ubuntu on it today. whats a good folding client for it? turning about 40k total now, maybe add few more with laptop


----------



## omega17

The 1090T will do up to 18K PPD, get it folding!









Every little bit counts; we need to up our growth and to do that we need to constantly be punching a hole in that 12m PPD for the rest of the CC, and pushing on for 15m, 18m, 20m!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> 3) Conversion - The % of a team's points that come from their CC name.


Huh? I don't understand this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may try to get my 1090T folding.
> Not that its ppd will make much of a change.


Tell that to me! My PPD is 1K, and that's w/ CPU + GPU!

Like Tesco, every little bit helps!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're looking down on us eh?
> @ above what's your 1090T clocked at currently?


3.60ghz, Been having heat issues.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> 3.60ghz, Been having heat issues.


I heard 4GHz 1090Ts do similar PPD as 5GHz 2500Ks so if your rig was at sig clocks you might have done 1 bigadv unit. I'm not sure it will pass deadlines at that speed though.

Regular SMP should also net great PPD though.

Edit:

@3930K

Conversion means the ratio of OCNChimpin / Team 37726 points. So if all OCN folders currently folding dump their points under OCNChimpin name it would give us 100% conversion.

What are you folding on btw?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I heard 4GHz 1090Ts do similar PPD as 5GHz 2500Ks so if your rig was at sig clocks you might have done 1 bigadv unit. I'm not sure it will pass deadlines at that speed though.
> Regular SMP should also net great PPD though.


I have poor clocker sadly.

Currently folding at 46c.


----------



## kzim9

Somehow my GTX 550ti failed lastnight in my AMD rig. I had to clear the slot and then add it again.

Is there any way for me to see the team points and also what I have contributed?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Somehow my GTX 550ti failed lastnight in my AMD rig. I had to clear the slot and then add it again.
> Is there any way for me to see the team points and also *what I have contributed?*


Nope. No way that i'm aware of.

Also, Im going to bed. Hopefully my rig wont explode 



Spoiler: FOLDING!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I heard 4GHz 1090Ts do similar PPD as 5GHz 2500Ks so if your rig was at sig clocks you might have done 1 bigadv unit. I'm not sure it will pass deadlines at that speed though.
> Regular SMP should also net great PPD though.
> Edit:
> @3930K
> Conversion means the ratio of OCNChimpin / Team 37726 points. So if all OCN folders currently folding dump their points under OCNChimpin name it would give us 100% conversion.
> What are you folding on btw?


Oh,
I see.

I'm folding on a mobile Phenom P280 (three cores) and a 4200M with DDR*2*. (Yeah, it's useless for gaming)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Hey guys I picked up an effing 6904







. How long is the CC still going to run.

I've reverted my rig to extreme settings but I'd rather not go above 85C. It's now clocked at 4.95GHz @ 1.380V which is going to be hot


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Hey guys I picked up an effing 6904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How long is the CC still going to run.
> I've reverted my rig to extreme settings but I'd rather not go above 85C. It's now clocked at 4.95GHz @ 1.380V which is going to be hot


There's about 5 days left


----------



## bennyhaha812

Thanks Zodac for letting me know I could get in on the challenge even though I missed the start! Thank you too for helping me set up the virtual machine. I figured out how to set it up with the web browser and ip last night. That was the part I was missing. Couldn't for the life of me figure out how the hell to configure the damn thing, then I realized after some careful reading it was like setting up a wireless router! I now have both rigs running wu 6097 and my ppd are about to jump from the 52k range to 100k+ based on [email protected] Bonus Point Calculator at linuxforge.net given current TPF.








I was folding one rig with cpu smp and amd hd 7970 using the v7 client. I am not using the gpu now as the virtual machine is running with smp8 on my i7. Should I bother setting smp to 6 or 7 core and run the gpu in the v7 client or will I see more points just using the cpu? I was getting about 8800-9000ppd with the gpu before.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> There's about 5 days left


Well yes but I need to know exactly lol









A 6904 takes me just a couple of hrs short of 5 days at 4.75


----------



## kyismaster

I dropped WU yesterday, I have another coming in a few hours, hopefully HOPEFULLY I get my bigadv by then

my hfm is showing from 17k ppd to 30kppd

and hopefully when my big boy comes its like >50kppd


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I dropped WU yesterday, I have another coming in a few hours, hopefully HOPEFULLY I get my bigadv by then


Yeah, might as well fold SMP otherwise...

I hope I can fit this 6904 in though. My 2600K gets flooded with 6904 lately. This month I had 5 x 6904 and only 1 x 6903. It takes ages to complete a 6904 with 65:40 TPF. I wonder what this 200MHz boost will do.


----------



## kyismaster

I had a 6097 and a 6098 so far,

I need a 6094 or /3

I would also like to announce 4.9ghz stable!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I had a 6097 and a 6098 so far,
> I need a 6094 or /3
> I would also like to announce 4.9ghz stable!


Congrats! Same here, I have been able to get my rig 4.7GHz folding stable at least. I have not tried higher yet. Before the CC I just set it to 4.5 and left it, never really tried higher.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Congrats! Same here, I have been able to get my rig 4.7GHz folding stable at least. I have not tried higher yet. Before the CC I just set it to 4.5 and left it, never really tried higher.


before cc,

All I could ever achieve was 4.3 stable

But then I became psychotic and put 1.50-1.51vcore (( on air ))


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I had a 6097 and a 6098 so far,
> I need a 6094 or /3
> I would also like to announce 4.9ghz stable!


I hope you get a 03 since 04 won't drop in the CC runtime anymore.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I hope you get a 03 since 04 won't drop in the CC runtime anymore.


*___* I will make it fit.


----------



## kyismaster

How do you know if a ram OC is stable? XD


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *___* I will make it fit.


Lol but did you report to jedix?

That you didn't get a 69** yet I mean.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Lol but did you report to jedix?
> That you didn't get a 69** yet I mean.


nope.

If hes around, then i'll talk to him. but he seems to be asleep or something

im dropping a 6908 in ~ 1-2 hours


----------



## kyismaster

Damn I hate OCC

"Since I have viewed your team as very competitive (as explained above), I expected your conversion rate to be substantially higher than ours."

Doesn't he know everyone is on vacation? lol


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> How do you know if a ram OC is stable? XD


Use memtest86+
5-10~ish runs should be enough.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Damn I hate OCC
> "Since I have viewed your team as very competitive (as explained above), I expected your conversion rate to be substantially higher than ours."
> Doesn't he know everyone is on vacation? lol


That's bogus since the same way it's harder to increase growth on a big team it's also harder to keep the conversion rate up. Those stats go hand in hand.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Okay, the TPF dropped from 65:50 to 62:10 by the 200MHz boost so I get 89k PPD now on the 2600K. Means I've only shaved of 70 mins of the ETA









I hope this will end well...

EDIT:

Wooo









Those units dropped



Oh and my TPF settled around 63mins


----------



## PinballWizard

noob observation:

In the words of Nelly, "It's getting hot in here." Can we consider doing this in February next year? I could just open the windows and save on the AC.

Thanks


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinballWizard*
> 
> noob observation:
> In the words of Nelly, "It's getting hot in here." Can we consider doing this in February next year? I could just open the windows and save on the AC.
> Thanks


I agree so hard I think I just shot rep everywhere...

My room has been like a sonna.


----------



## omega17

AH! why can't I get a VM set up properly. Just followed the guide that was posted yesterday, and I had success! First time it booted, it obtained a normal IP address, and I could access the config. I posted this below in the Guide thread, but thought it couldn't hurt to get some help here too.

.....

This is really bugging me now. I just did this once and it got a proper ip address (192.168.1.xx) so I got into the config page in my browser, set it up, and rebooted. Now it gets the err eth0 timed out, and gives a random "I can't find a network" IP address (169.254.xxx.xxx) and it has no network access.

It does this even if I completely remove the VM, and download the Linux image again. Still nothing. I broked it HELP!

It's bugging me that it seems to somehow be remembering my config, even when I've deleted the VM, and the image, and started all over again, it still seems to want to auto-download the fah core, which it did not do the very first time I ran it (and successfully obtained an IP address)

















:more angry smileys:


----------



## jcharlesr75

I have been smp and gpu folding with reletively little issue save for the terrible screen lag while websurfing. However if i open more than one ie window i get the dreaded 101 blue screen. Im up to 1.44v on my proc and i dont want to add more. Is it pobbible that the abnormal load from the gpu is pulling voltage away from the mb causing this? I will say that my proc does run pretty warm(up to 81c) while smp and gpu. I guess im gonna find out whats gonna need upgrading when we're through, lol...


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> AH! why can't I get a VM set up properly. Just followed the guide that was posted yesterday, and I had success! First time it booted, it obtained a normal IP address, and I could access the config. I posted this below in the Guide thread, but thought it couldn't hurt to get some help here too.
> .....
> This is really bugging me now. I just did this once and it got a proper ip address (192.168.1.xx) so I got into the config page in my browser, set it up, and rebooted. Now it gets the err eth0 timed out, and gives a random "I can't find a network" IP address (169.254.xxx.xxx) and it has no network access.
> It does this even if I completely remove the VM, and download the Linux image again. Still nothing. I broked it HELP!
> It's bugging me that it seems to somehow be remembering my config, even when I've deleted the VM, and the image, and started all over again, it still seems to want to auto-download the fah core, which it did not do the very first time I ran it (and successfully obtained an IP address)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :more angry smileys:


Did you try bridging the internet to the vm via ALL possible internet adapters in the vm settings?


----------



## omega17

Only one adapter. And it worked once, and I haven't changed anything, so something is definitely odd


----------



## omega17

Also, If I set it to NAT, the VM gets a 10.0.x.x IP address, and can see the outside world, but I have no way of accessing it from my OS (to config or monitor)


----------



## bennyhaha812

I was having this problem too. What I did was stop virtual machine from the vmware player and then delete it completely. I then opened a new vm with the image I had downloaded and saved. It worked once I reloaded it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Still 45 CP away from first


----------



## jesusboots

I've got about 300k in points going to be dropping within 5 hours.


----------



## Demented

*Halfway there! 5 days to go! We can still do this!*

And yes, the larger font makes things win. That's a *fact*!.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Still 45 CP away from first


There's light at the end of the tunnel now though - OCF's growth seems to have steadied. They've been at 188 (raw) since yesterday, while we've been increasing (albeit slowly). Conversion for both of us is also slowing down.

So, assuming OCF don't get too many more Folders from [H] switching over, we're about level with them now, maybe slowly eating into their lead due to our growth. If we wanna make inroads soon, the fastest way would be recruiting. A couple dozen users with a Fermi each joining the team wouldn't be too hard to achieve, but would be a good start.


----------



## jesusboots

Also, between wu's I will be jacking my overclock through the roof. I just paid for intels tuning warrenty. Hopefully I can get at least 4.8-4.9+


----------



## omega17

So I got it working finally ! Am folding a 6903









BUT! Task manager shows that the VM is only using 100Mb RAM. Surely that can't be right for a bigadv?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> I've got about 300k in points going to be dropping within 5 hours.


Yeah, ugotd8 and I just dropped 800-900k and afterwards they had 77 CP in points while they had 81CP before. They're now back at 79 or something. It seems we need a lot more than raw points.

Btw Zodac, how much hours have we got left?

I need another 100 hours to complete this 6904.


----------



## jesusboots

There should be second vmbox .exe showing showing around 3.4gb, look again.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, ugotd8 and I just dropped 800-900k and afterwards they had 77 CP in points while they had 81CP before. They're now back at 79 or something. It seems we need a lot more than raw points.
> Btw Zodac, how much hours have we got left?
> I need another 100 hours to complete this 6904.


So what are you saying, I mean, I am folding on what I've got. I cannot create more nodes. Currently All that I can do is get ppd. I am folding on 4 different clients hoping it would help conversion.

Dangit, was not supposed to be double post.


----------



## Ganf

Leave for 36 hours, come back to 800 unread posts...


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> So I got it working finally ! Am folding a 6903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT! Task manager shows that the VM is only using 100Mb RAM. Surely that can't be right for a bigadv?


Yeah, I see that too. It's as if Windows can see that the memory is being used (less free memory available), but it can't see that the VM is using it.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> There should be second vmbox .exe showing showing around 3.4gb, look again.


Nope, there's nothing using anywhere near that amount of RAM.

I have two Virtualbox.exes; one with 99% usage and 110Mb, the other with 0% usage and 66Mb, and then another VboxSVC.exe using 0% CPU and 18Mb









The VM is definitely set to use 4Gb RAM.

@valvehead; well spotted







Physical Memory is showing at 31% utilised, (25% would account for the 4Gb out of 16Gb total RAM allocated to the VM)

I didn't want to wait til my WU was taking obscene amounts of time to complete due to a problem with the RAM not being allocated


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> I've got about 300k in points going to be dropping within 5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ugotd8 and I just dropped 800-900k and afterwards they had 77 CP in points while they had 81CP before. They're now back at 79 or something. It seems we need a lot more than raw points.
> 
> Btw Zodac, how much hours have we got left?
> 
> I need another 100 hours to complete this 6904.
Click to expand...

About 123 hours left.


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Also, between wu's I will be jacking my overclock through the roof. I just paid for intels tuning warrenty. Hopefully I can get at least 4.8-4.9+


Just keep pushing it till it goes up in flames


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> So what are you saying, I mean, I am folding on what I've got. I cannot create more nodes. Currently All that I can do is get ppd. I am folding on 4 different clients hoping it would help conversion.
> Dangit, was not supposed to be double post.


Well of course getting more PPD is necessary. It's just that we need a lot more to take first place. I've pushed the clocks of my 2600K to the limit though. I had it at 4.75 @1.325V before and now it's at 4.95 @1.380V I don't know the temps but I can guess it's hot as hell









I didn't say it was your fault though. It's just the feeling of getting overpowered









Thanks zodac, that means I've still got some time left


----------



## MacG32

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/customcounter.html?day=25&month=5&year=2012&hour=12&min=00&sec=00&p0=256 We have plenty of time. Keep pushing.


----------



## omega17

Man I wish my VM woulda worked ages ago, bigadv are awesome.

Also, hooray that Tapatalk is finally playing nicely with Huddler, when did that happen?









Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Man I wish my VM woulda worked ages ago, bigadv are awesome.
> Also, hooray that Tapatalk is finally playing nicely with Huddler, when did that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


Never, I can't view all threads or send pm.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Man I wish my VM woulda worked ages ago, bigadv are awesome.
> Also, hooray that Tapatalk is finally playing nicely with Huddler, when did that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


You can use opera mini to post on the forum for free.
p.m.'s also


----------



## omega17

We'll I've already got Tapatalk







and OCN since Huddler lags like crazy on any of my droids.

Seems to work just fine. Expect to see some humorous autocorrects though









Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zodac

PMs don't work yet though, do they?


----------



## jesusboots

They do in opera mini.


----------



## Nano5656

just set this all up, and am folding for the fist time on my 920 and sli 295s, does that help growth? And can someone explain conversion to me btter?


----------



## omega17

Does opera mini not lag like crazy?

Also, no I can't find PMs, although I'm sure I saw the word PM once earlier in Tapatalk 
If I really need to reply to a PM I'll just struggle thru the browser.

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcharlesr75

Ok so i have setup the corefix again to see if i can get a 6903/4 and complete it in time to get the bonus points. Im hoping it works this time...


----------



## zodac

I use Opera Mini - it's fine. But he said TT was working, and the only thing I really want to see working is PMs, but we were told that wasn't gonna happen.

So I was wondering what changed.


----------



## omega17

I haven't have the desire to post so much since Huddler made it such a pain in the arse, up until recently, so I didnt know what worked and what didn't. I'll try Opera and see if its any better

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinballWizard*
> 
> noob observation:
> In the words of Nelly, "It's getting hot in here." Can we consider doing this in February next year? I could just open the windows and save on the AC.
> Thanks


Lol, I agree - My room is about 100 with these PCs cookin' at 100% 24 hours a day!


----------



## kyismaster

for those who have VM problems, 1. use NAT, 2. use legacy client inside HFM lol


----------



## PinballWizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> And can someone explain conversion to me btter?


+1. I have been folding for 5 years but I am new to the CC this year. I hope that I didn't fail to do something that would count to the conversion total.

thanks again


----------



## kyismaster

My room only sticks around 90 something


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinballWizard*
> 
> +1. I have been folding for 5 years but I am new to the CC this year. I hope that I didn't fail to do something that would count to the conversion total.
> thanks again


Yeah I think a lot of us could use / would like a breakdown of what each category really means - and how one can best contribute towards the different goals / categories.


----------



## omega17

opera next mini is amazing, why has no-one told me this before??


----------



## kyismaster

Anyone see Jedi? im in dire need of him.

I dropped my second WU but now im getting another 6098 when i should be getting 6093/4


----------



## omega17

opera next mini is amazing, why has no-one told me this before??


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opera next mini is amazing, why has no-one told me this before??


what is that?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinballWizard*
> 
> +1. I have been folding for 5 years but I am new to the CC this year. I hope that I didn't fail to do something that would count to the conversion total.
> thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think a lot of us could use / would like a breakdown of what each category really means - and how one can best contribute towards the different goals / categories.
Click to expand...

I thought I explained it well in the spoiler in the OP. 

*Points*

Most straightforward category; simply the number of million [email protected] points each team makes on their CC name.

*Conversion*

A measure of how well each team can get their members to switch over to the CC name. It is calculated by:

Points by OCNChimpin/Points by OCN as a whole

Since a lot of people still had WUs to drop at the beginning of the CC (including quite a few -hugeadv WUs), and we don't expect people to switch off OCNChimpin until the end, this will hopefully continue to grow (slowly) through to the end of the CC.

*Growth*

Overall, it's this year's total points for OCNChimpin, divided by last year's points (120m). However, for a running total, the following formula is used:
This year's points/((last year's CC points/10)*Number of days already passed)

The bottom part of the equation basically takes the average of last year for a PPD, and multiplies it by the days gone by. So we've now done 5 days of the CC (give or take a few hours); based on last year, we should be at 60mil points. We're currently at 56.5mil, so we're actually behind last year's total.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, just kicked off my rig for the Chimp Challenge, is this screenshot the right format (I know i need to be at 50% completion, but that's not for two days)
> 
> Also, will my WU drop within the competition? Its the 12th here at 4:30pm AEST! (GMC + 10)
> 
> Below is the worklog for my WU, the RCG numbers match my screenshot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [06:23:47] - Ask before connecting: No
> [06:23:47] - User name: OCNChimpin (Team 37726)
> [06:23:47] - User ID: 4782E4501BF2E5CE
> [06:23:47] - Machine ID: 1
> [06:23:47]
> [06:23:47] Loaded queue successfully.
> [06:23:47] - Preparing to get new work unit...
> [06:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 12 06:23:47 UTC]
> [06:23:47] Cleaning up work directory
> [06:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [06:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [06:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [06:23:47] + Attempting to get work packet
> [06:23:47] Passkey found
> [06:23:47] - Will indicate memory of 3867 MB
> [06:23:47] - Connecting to assignment server
> [06:23:47] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
> [06:23:48] Posted data.
> [06:23:48] Initial: ED82; - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
> [06:23:48] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
> [06:23:48] Loaded queue successfully.
> [06:23:48] Sent data
> [06:23:48] Connecting to http://130.237.232.237:8080/
> [06:24:02] Posted data.
> [06:24:02] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 57244070)
> [06:25:28] - Downloaded at ~650 kB/s
> [06:25:28] - Averaged speed for that direction ~234 kB/s
> [06:25:28] + Received work.
> [06:25:28] + Closed connections
> [06:25:28]
> [06:25:28] + Processing work unit
> [06:25:28] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
> [06:25:28] Core found.
> [06:25:28] Working on queue slot 03 [May 12 06:25:28 UTC]
> [06:25:28] + Working ...
> [06:25:28] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 03 -np 4 -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 17016 -version 634'
> 
> [06:25:28]
> [06:25:28] *------------------------------*
> [06:25:28] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
> [06:25:28] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
> [06:25:28]
> [06:25:28] Preparing to commence simulation
> [06:25:28] - Looking at optimizations...
> [06:25:28] - Created dyn
> [06:25:28] - Files status OK
> [06:25:31] - Expanded 57243558 -> 71846524 (decompressed 50.4 percent)
> [06:25:31] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=57243558 data_size=71846524, decompressed_data_size=71846524 diff=0
> [06:25:32] - Digital signature verified
> [06:25:32]
> [06:25:32] Project: 6903 (Run 8, Clone 12, Gen 105)
> [06:25:32]
> [06:25:32] Assembly optimizations on if available.
> [06:25:32] Entering M.D.
> :-)  G  R  O  M  A  C  S  (-:
> 
> Groningen Machine for Chemical Simulation
> 
> :-)  VERSION 4.5.3  (-:
> 
> Written by Emile Apol, Rossen Apostolov, Herman J.C. Berendsen,
> Aldert van Buuren, Pär Bjelkmar, Rudi van Drunen, Anton Feenstra,
> Gerrit Groenhof, Peter Kasson, Per Larsson, Pieter Meulenhoff,
> Teemu Murtola, Szilard Pall, Sander Pronk, Roland Schulz,
> Michael Shirts, Alfons Sijbers, Peter Tieleman,
> 
> Berk Hess, David van der Spoel, and Erik Lindahl.
> 
> Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
> Copyright (c) 2001-2010, The GROMACS development team at
> Uppsala University & The Royal Institute of Technology, Sweden.
> check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.
> 
> :-)  Gromacs  (-:
> 
> Reading file work/wudata_03.tpr, VERSION 4.5.4-dev-20110530-cc815 (single precision)
> [06:25:38] Mapping NT from 4 to 4
> Starting 4 threads
> Making 1D domain decomposition 4 x 1 x 1
> starting mdrun 'Overlay'
> 26500000 steps, 106000.0 ps (continuing from step 26250000, 105000.0 ps).
> [06:25:42] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
> [07:26:45] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
> [08:27:27] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
> [09:28:11] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
> [10:28:52] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
> [11:29:36] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
> [12:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 12 12:23:47 UTC]
> [12:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [12:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [12:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [12:30:18] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
> [13:30:59] Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
> [14:31:41] Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
> [15:32:26] Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
> [16:33:07] Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
> [17:33:49] Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
> [18:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 12 18:23:47 UTC]
> [18:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [18:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [18:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [18:34:33] Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
> [19:35:16] Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
> [20:35:57] Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
> [21:36:37] Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
> [22:37:16] Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
> [23:37:59] Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
> [00:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 13 00:23:47 UTC]
> [00:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [00:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [00:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [00:38:41] Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
> [01:39:18] Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
> [02:39:55] Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
> [03:40:34] Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
> [04:41:13] Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
> [05:41:51] Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
> [06:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 13 06:23:47 UTC]
> [06:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [06:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [06:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [06:42:28] Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
> [07:43:06] Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
> [08:43:45] Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
> [09:44:26] Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
> [10:45:08] Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
> [11:45:46] Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
> [12:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 13 12:23:47 UTC]
> [12:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [12:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [12:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [12:46:25] Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
> [13:47:07] Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
> [14:47:47] Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
> [15:48:27] Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
> [16:49:07] Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
> [17:49:43] Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
> [18:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 13 18:23:47 UTC]
> [18:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [18:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [18:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [18:50:23] Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
> [19:51:01] Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
> [20:51:35] Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
> [21:52:11] Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
> [22:52:46] Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
> [23:53:24] Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
> [00:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 14 00:23:47 UTC]
> [00:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [00:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [00:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [00:54:00] Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
> [01:54:37] Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
> [02:55:14] Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
> [03:55:49] Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
> [04:56:27] Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
> [05:57:03] Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
> [06:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 14 06:23:47 UTC]
> [06:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [06:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [06:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [06:57:39] Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
> [07:58:14] Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
> [08:58:50] Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
> [09:59:29] Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
> [11:00:04] Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
> [12:00:41] Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
> [12:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 14 12:23:47 UTC]
> [12:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [12:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [12:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [13:01:18] Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
> [14:01:53] Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
> [15:02:31] Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
> [16:03:09] Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
> [17:03:45] Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
> [18:04:20] Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
> [18:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 14 18:23:47 UTC]
> [18:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [18:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [18:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [19:04:59] Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
> [20:05:37] Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
> [21:06:13] Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
> [22:06:51] Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
> [23:07:29] Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
> [00:08:09] Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
> [00:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 15 00:23:47 UTC]
> [00:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [00:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [00:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [01:08:44] Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
> [02:09:24] Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
> [03:09:58] Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
> [04:10:33] Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
> [05:11:10] Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
> [06:11:44] Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
> [06:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 15 06:23:47 UTC]
> [06:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [06:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [06:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [07:12:18] Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
> [08:12:53] Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
> [09:13:30] Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
> [10:14:08] Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
> [11:14:43] Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
> [12:15:20] Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
> [12:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 15 12:23:47 UTC]
> [12:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [12:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [12:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [13:15:56] Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
> [14:16:31] Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
> [15:17:09] Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
> [16:17:46] Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
> [17:18:22] Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
> [18:18:58] Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
> [18:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 15 18:23:47 UTC]
> [18:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [18:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [18:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [19:19:33] Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
> [20:20:12] Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
> [21:20:49] Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
> [22:21:25] Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
> [23:22:04] Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
> [00:22:38] Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
> [00:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 16 00:23:47 UTC]
> [00:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [00:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [00:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [01:23:14] Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
> [02:23:49] Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
> [03:24:24] Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
> [04:25:00] Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
> [05:25:39] Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
> [06:23:47] - Autosending finished units... [May 16 06:23:47 UTC]
> [06:23:47] Trying to send all finished work units
> [06:23:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [06:23:47] - Autosend completed
> [06:26:18] Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
> [07:26:56] Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
> [08:27:36] Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
> [09:28:15] Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
> [10:28:54] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
> [11:29:34] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
> 
> Writing final coordinates.
> 
> Average load imbalance: 2.7 %
> Part of the total run time spent waiting due to load imbalance: 1.4 %
> 
> Parallel run - timing based on wallclock.
> 
> NODE (s)   Real (s)      (%)
> Time: 363843.477 363843.477    100.0
> 4d05h04:03
> (Mnbf/s)   (GFlops)   (ns/day)  (hour/ns)
> Performance:    599.823     31.550      0.237    101.067
> 
> Thanx for Using GROMACS - Have a Nice Day
> 
> [11:29:44] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> [11:29:54]
> [11:29:54] Finished Work Unit:
> [11:29:54] - Reading up to 121622496 from "work/wudata_03.trr": Read 121622496
> [11:29:54] trr file hash check passed.
> [11:29:54] - Reading up to 108805912 from "work/wudata_03.xtc": Read 108805912
> [11:29:54] xtc file hash check passed.
> [11:29:54] edr file hash check passed.
> [11:29:54] logfile size: 325710
> [11:29:54] Leaving Run
> [11:29:56] - Writing 230927110 bytes of core data to disk...
> [11:30:20] Done: 230926598 -> 222476613 (compressed to 3.3 percent)
> [11:30:20]   ... Done.
> [11:30:38] - Shutting down core
> [11:30:38]
> [11:30:38] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> [11:30:40] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
> [11:30:40] Unit 3 finished with 65 percent of time to deadline remaining.
> [11:30:40] Updated performance fraction: 0.673368
> [11:30:40] Sending work to server
> [11:30:40] Project: 6903 (Run 8, Clone 12, Gen 105)


Updated my post


----------



## omega17

Android browser that actually lets me post on here without throwing a fit, and taking minutes of lag to actually type anything, thus leaving my sig rig free to fold bigadvs uninterrupted


----------



## omega17

ishinomori, why only 4 threads?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Android browser that actually lets me post on here without throwing a fit, and taking minutes of lag to actually type anything, thus leaving my sig rig free to fold bigadvs uninterrupted


You idiot.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> ishinomori, why only 4 threads?


2500k... 0.o


----------



## jcharlesr75

VT might be turned off by accident...


----------



## jcharlesr75

lol, your sig says 2600k, i was confused...


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I thought I explained it well in the spoiler in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Points*
> Most straightforward category; simply the number of million [email protected] points each team makes on their CC name.
> 
> *Conversion*
> A measure of how well each team can get their members to switch over to the CC name. It is calculated by:
> Points by OCNChimpin/Points by OCN as a whole
> 
> Since a lot of people still had WUs to drop at the beginning of the CC (including quite a few -hugeadv WUs), and we don't expect people to switch off OCNChimpin until the end, this will hopefully continue to grow (slowly) through to the end of the CC.
> 
> *Growth*
> Overall, it's this year's total points for OCNChimpin, divided by last year's points (120m). However, for a running total, the following formula is used:
> 
> This year's points/((last year's CC points/10)*Number of days already passed)
> 
> The bottom part of the equation basically takes the average of last year for a PPD, and multiplies it by the days gone by. So we've now done 5 days of the CC (give or take a few hours); based on last year, we _should_ be at 60mil points. We're currently at 56.5mil, so we're actually behind last year's total.


Thanks a lot man! And +Rep if I could..


----------



## omega17

I am an idiot yes, it's not my fault that Huddler fails to operate on any browser except this one I haven't used since I had a Nokia N95









ishinomori, your sig rig says 2600k.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Since a lot of people still had WUs to drop at the beginning of the CC (including quite a few -hugeadv WUs), and we don't expect people to switch off OCNChimpin until the end, this will hopefully continue to grow (slowly) through to the end of the CC.


What...is there a difference between hugeadv and bigadv...rofl.


----------



## kyismaster

Ahhhhhhhh, does anyone know how to find some 6093/4's?










can't be stuck sitting here with these lower tier wu's lol


----------



## kyismaster

keep up the good work guys, we gained a total of 4 more points today.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh, does anyone know how to find some 6093/4's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't be stuck sitting here with these lower tier wu's lol


I've got one; you can't have it.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh, does anyone know how to find some 6093/4's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't be stuck sitting here with these lower tier wu's lol


I just added the corefix to my vm and picked a 6903 right up.....I really hope this one works out...


----------



## kyismaster

Im only making 30k ppd

I want more, need more, MORE I TELL YOU.









_My precious, My precious...precious...._


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I thought I explained it well in the spoiler in the OP.
> 
> *Points*
> 
> Most straightforward category; simply the number of million [email protected] points each team makes on their CC name.
> 
> *Conversion*
> 
> A measure of how well each team can get their members to switch over to the CC name. It is calculated by:
> 
> Points by OCNChimpin/Points by OCN as a whole
> 
> Since a lot of people still had WUs to drop at the beginning of the CC (including quite a few -hugeadv WUs), and we don't expect people to switch off OCNChimpin until the end, this will hopefully continue to grow (slowly) through to the end of the CC.
> 
> *Growth*
> 
> Overall, it's this year's total points for OCNChimpin, divided by last year's points (120m). However, for a running total, the following formula is used:
> This year's points/((last year's CC points/10)*Number of days already passed)
> 
> The bottom part of the equation basically takes the average of last year for a PPD, and multiplies it by the days gone by. So we've now done 5 days of the CC (give or take a few hours); based on last year, we should be at 60mil points. We're currently at 56.5mil, so we're actually behind last year's total.


Much clearer. Should be like this in op. Also, how come [H] has no chimpchallenge name? Another thought, what if OCN started folding for the challenge 5 days earlier, then when it started not many people would be finishing hugeadv.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Much clearer. Should be like this in op. Also, how come [H] has no chimpchallenge name?


Too much of a team to take part in interteam competitions.


----------



## patricksiglin

So I have both my machines doing CC for the past two days. Is there an advantage running them under a vm? If so anyone got an image available? I have vmware workstation.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Too much of a team to take part in interteam competitions.


You posted to fast to account for my edit. :doh:


----------



## omega17

How is a 35min TPF for a 6903 looking on my sig rig? About right?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Too much of a team to take part in interteam competitions.
> 
> 
> 
> You posted to fast to account for my edit. :doh:
Click to expand...

I PM'd everyone for that very reason. But people forget, or don't wanna lose points under their own name for two days (two days which are useless to OCNChimpin, since it's pre-CC), and would rather drop one -hugeadv during the CC before switching over.

Just the way it is - you won't get everyone.


----------



## kyismaster

needs to be 30 seconds, not 30 minutes.

just kidding








my tpf is 7mins woot woot - on a 6908 that is...


----------



## king8654

saying you want a 6903, thats the project #? im stuck on 8042's and others around that, ppd sucks on them all <30k smp


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> How is a 35min TPF for a 6903 looking on my sig rig? About right?


Looks good from where Im at, lmao. Id like to get the one hour and 58 second tpf i used to get on them....35 min is awesome


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Looks good from where Im at, lmao. Id like to get the one hour and 58 second tpf i used to get on them....35 min is awesome


LOL my laptop gets 1:15 TPF


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> How is a 35min TPF for a 6903 looking on my sig rig? About right?


Never done a 6903, but the 6904 I just dropped this morning and the one I just picked up are at about 44mins TPF.


----------



## kyismaster

I hence forth initiate *DEFCON 2*, get ready boys, its about to get nasty.

If you could help my efforts in persuading the BOINC teams to fold 37726 that would be great.


----------



## king8654

started folding on laptop after installed ubuntu. when installed the client through terminal, entered ocnchimpin as username, team # and passkey above. how can i add this to my hfm client so can see overall ppd?

also starting the ps3 folding once it finishes downloading, can that be linked to hfm?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> So I got it working finally ! Am folding a 6903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT! Task manager shows that the VM is only using 100Mb RAM. Surely that can't be right for a bigadv?


This may be late, but just in case:

In the VM run the "top" command:



See the "VIRT" and "RES" columns ? VIRT is the amount of virtual memory used the FAH core process and RES is the resident memory, in my case 3.7G and 2.5G respectively. Also, 4th line from the top is the Mem total and used in linux.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> How is a 35min TPF for a 6903 looking on my sig rig? About right?


Pretty good. I get 48:40 TPF on 6903 @4.75.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Hey guys I picked up an effing 6904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How long is the CC still going to run.
> I've reverted my rig to extreme settings but I'd rather not go above 85C. It's now clocked at 4.95GHz @ 1.380V which is going to be hot


Gratz, 6904's are awesome. Hope your ram OC is stable, if it isn't youll prob find out in a couple days  And also, if you want to be really HxC then install linux on another partition and boot into it natively, your ppd will get a huge boost.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Anyone see Jedi? im in dire need of him.
> I dropped my second WU but now im getting another 6098 when i should be getting 6093/4


Was at church, can do a teamviewer session send me a pm with ID and pass.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Pretty good. I get 48:40 TPF on 6903 @4.75.


On native Nix it would be about 45 mins @ those clocks.


----------



## kyismaster

people make me sad.

Syrillian, this is for you... Fold for the cause, Fold for the cure.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> started folding on laptop after installed ubuntu. when installed the client through terminal, entered ocnchimpin as username, team # and passkey above. how can i add this to my hfm client so can see overall ppd?
> 
> also starting the ps3 folding once it finishes downloading, can that be linked to hfm?


Is HFM on the same machine as Ubuntu, or separate?

And no, the PS3 can't be added. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people make me sad.


What now? Did you just read my denial email?


----------



## ugotd8

Picked up another 6904. I don't think I'll be able to finish another one after that. They take nearly 3 days to complete. I may need to switch off bigadv after this one and let it plow thru a bunch of smaller WUs ?



P.S. Caught a break in Denver temps today, got some cool fresh air coming into my office.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Gratz, 6904's are awesome. Hope your ram OC is stable, if it isn't youll prob find out in a couple days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, if you want to be really HxC then install linux on another partition and boot into it natively, your ppd will get a huge boost.
> 
> Was at church, can do a teamviewer session send me a pm with ID and pass.


I'm folding native ubuntu 10.10 though.

What's HxC? My complaint was more that I didn't know if I could fit a 6904 in. That's why I oc'ed it by 200MHz. I didn't OC my RAM though?


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> On native Nix it would be about 45 mins @ those clocks.


Im clocked at 4.7 and i could never get mine to under an hour tpf. Even in a native linux setup. I dont know what im missing or maybe my comp is just not that good, lol...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Is HFM on the same machine as Ubuntu, or separate?
> 
> And no, the PS3 can't be added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What now? Did you just read my denial email?


what denial email? lol


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Is HFM on the same machine as Ubuntu, or separate?
> 
> And no, the PS3 can't be added.


HFM on sig rig with smp/gpu.. just running smp on laptop with ubuntu w/o hfm

on ps3, im reading that theres no place to enter passkey, says not necessary, only need to enter username & team #. points still gonna transfer?


----------



## omega17

looks like I'll just about get thru 2 6903s before the end (124k PPD), leaving a day hopefully full of those lovely standard 80xxs that net me 60k PPD, 21 second TPF FTW









regarding the vm, I just started it as the linuxfah vm told me to, with fah6 -bigadv, so now the vm is just acting like the usual console window, and I have no prompt. How do I enter any commands? Apart from XBMCLive, I'm a buntu noob


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> looks like I'll just about get thru 2 6903s before the end (124k PPD), leaving a day hopefully full of those lovely standard 80xxs that net me 60k PPD, 21 second TPF FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding the vm, I just started it as the linuxfah vm told me to, with fah6 -bigadv, so now the vm is just acting like the usual console window, and I have no prompt. How do I enter any commands? Apart from XBMCLive, I'm a buntu noob


Ok, if you started it that way you will not be able to access the command prompt without stopping the fah6 client. If you decide you want to stop it temporarily (this will only take a minute or two, you would:

CTRL-C which will send the fah6 process a TERM signal. It will stop gracefully and then give you the "[email protected]:~# " prompt. At that point you could:

[email protected]:~# *nohup ./fah6 -verbosity 9 -bigadv -smp X &* ---- X = number of processors you have
[email protected]:~# *top*

(hit 'q' to end top)

[email protected]:~# *tail -f FAHlog.txt*

this will tail your logfile until you hit CTRL-C or I just leave it there.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ok, if you started it that way you will not be able to access the command prompt without stopping the fah6 client. If you decide you want to stop it temporarily (this will only take a minute or two, you would:
> CTRL-C which will send the fah6 process a TERM signal. It will stop gracefully and then give you the "[email protected]:~# " prompt. At that point you could:
> [email protected]:~# *nohup ./fah6 -verbosity 9 -bigadv -smp X &* ---- X = number of processors you have
> [email protected]:~# *top*
> (hit 'q' to end top)
> [email protected]:~# *tail -f FAHlog.txt*
> 
> this will tail your logfile until you hit CTRL-C or I just leave it there.


Is there something other than -bigadv I could use for a quad core? As I can't do "bigadv" in time lol...

I asked in another thread last night but nobody got back to me - I think folding in Linux = more PPD - right?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Im clocked at 4.7 and i could never get mine to under an hour tpf. Even in a native linux setup. I dont know what im missing or maybe my comp is just not that good, lol...


On a 6903?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Is there something other than -bigadv I could use for a quad core? As I can't do "bigadv" in time lol...
> I asked in another thread last night but nobody got back to me - I think folding in Linux = more PPD - right?


I will defer to the folding experts here, but I think in your case just "-smp" will do fine along with the verbosity flag.


----------



## omega17

Thanks for the linux tips; question, what does "top" do? I understand the rest, tail and nohup etc...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Rig down








I had a power surge this afternoon and my 4p rig is dead. I will have to figure out what is wrong with it, hopefully just a power supply instead of a motherboard...


----------



## kyismaster

lol jedi the damn WU dropped on my head

what the heck is a 6901


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol jedi the damn WU dropped on my head


lol, set the process to low in taskmgr. You get a 6903?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Rig down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a power surge this afternoon and my 4p rig is dead. I will have to figure out what is wrong with it, hopefully just a power supply instead of a motherboard...


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Thanks for the linux tips; question, what does "top" do? I understand the rest, tail and nohup etc...


Shows the running processes.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> lol, set the process to low in taskmgr. You get a 6903?
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Shows the running processes.


6901?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Thanks for the linux tips; question, what does "top" do? I understand the rest, tail and nohup etc...


top is very cool, it lists the "top" processes on your machine sorted by any category you wish. And it will keep refreshing (listing) them until you hit 'q'.


----------



## omega17

gotcha, thanks re: top.

I'm gonna leave it chugging along, I'm convinced that it's doing it right now anyway, I was anxious right up until I saw (1%)









6901 seems to be a bigadv that you can grab in windows, I had one yesterday. pretty rare though methinks.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 6901?


Yep that's a bigadv and will probably take a 2500k 2 days.


----------



## kyismaster

*___*

it was ~ 27mb

maybe its a good thing


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Definitely dead psu. I jump started with a paper clip, the PSU fan spins for a second and shuts off. I still had my HDD plugged into the PSU and it spins up and runs. So a dead 12v rail on the PSU?
Bad news is I don't have any back up power supply to use... and I don't have $200 to spend on another PSU.
Does corsair cover this kind of thing with their warranty?


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> $200.


Where does a 750w cost $200? I am assuming you are talking about the ax850 for your 4p. Contact corsair, they replaced my 750tx with out an issue. Only took 3 weeks.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I will defer to the folding experts here, but I think in your case just "-smp" will do fine along with the verbosity flag.


Sounds good, thanks! I'll have to figure out how to make HFM monitor the Virtual Box now.. my brother will be here soon so if he can't help maybe you guys can


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Where does a 750w cost $200? I am assuming you are talking about the ax850 for your 4p. Contact corsair, they replaced my 750tx with out an issue. Only took 3 weeks.


when you buy the AX series LOL


----------



## omega17

you want to spend well on something that's supplying juice to 4 processors


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I will defer to the folding experts here, but I think in your case just "-smp" will do fine along with the verbosity flag.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, thanks! I'll have to figure out how to make HFM monitor the Virtual Box now.. my brother will be here soon so if he can't help maybe you guys can
Click to expand...

in HFM, add legacy client, and add \\192.168.x.x\fah as the location, using the correct ip for your vm of course


----------



## kyismaster

Hey jedi, I trimmed my rig down to 4.8ghz instead of 4.9 so I don't get 1.54vcore spikes anymore.... lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Definitely dead psu. I jump started with a paper clip, the PSU fan spins for a second and shuts off. I still had my HDD plugged into the PSU and it spins up and runs. So a dead 12v rail on the PSU?
> Bad news is I don't have any back up power supply to use... and I don't have $200 to spend on another PSU.
> Does corsair cover this kind of thing with their warranty?


You did leave the paper clip in right? Not just touch it to it and pull it away?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Hey jedi, I trimmed my rig down to 4.8ghz instead of 4.9 so I don't get 1.54vcore spikes anymore.... lol


Jeez, what voltage are you using for 4.8GHz and 4.9GHz?

I guess I should feel lucky then, I use 1.44v for 5GHz with HT enabled.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Jeez, what voltage are you using for 4.8GHz and 4.9GHz?
> I guess I should feel lucky then, I use 1.44v for 5GHz with HT enabled.


yes i7's use a much different vcore, since well... quiet frankly do you understand the heat you'd get from a i7 @ 1.48vcore LOL


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> yes i7's use a much different vcore, since well... quiet frankly do you understand the heat you'd get from a i7 @ 1.48vcore LOL


and i was using 1.488 vcore...

now im using ~ 1.47 @ 4.8

I could probably get 5.0 at 1.48 if I had a better mobo


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> in HFM, add legacy client, and add \\192.168.x.x\fah as the location, using the correct ip for your vm of course


Ah okay, it was the legacy part I was messing up on! Thanks buddy.


----------



## jesusboots

We 4.8 (4.78) now.
Maybe this screen grab helps some. Idk, I am just hyped, I re-ran my fan power wires while computer was down and discovered they were only running about 1/3 their intended speeds. Dropped roughly 12 degrees.

Also, that 6903 uploaded, and also, I just bought final fantasy 3 (6) for the ds so I can curb my computer usage for the next five day. Just got another 6903 which I should have no problem turning in before deadline, plus a few smp units.


----------



## king8654

just bumped to 4.5ghz at 1.174v, temp while smp folding around 36*C


----------



## kyismaster

I like it when my laptop OC's my fan to go from 3000 max rpm to 5000rpm oc'd rpm


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> yes i7's use a much different vcore, since well... quiet frankly do you understand the heat you'd get from a i7 @ 1.48vcore LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> and i was using 1.488 vcore...
> now im using ~ 1.47 @ 4.8
> I could probably get 5.0 at 1.48 if I had a better mobo


I know I know, just saying. I find those volts way too high even for an i5 2500k, I don't feel safe using above 1.45v even under water and HT disabled, 1.45v is the absolute max I would ever use on this chip.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> We 4.8 (4.78) now.
> Maybe this screen grab helps some. Idk, I am just hyped, I re-ran my fan power wires while computer was down and discovered they were only running about 1/3 their intended speeds. Dropped roughly 12 degrees.
> 
> Also, that 6903 uploaded, and also, I just bought final fantasy 3 (6) for the ds so I can curb my computer usage for the next five day. Just got another 6903 which I should have no problem turning in before deadline, plus a few smp units.


That looks great, congrats on the temps and OC.

Bummer that thing is picking up 6903s, wish it would pick up a 6904.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I know I know, just saying. I find those volts way too high even for an i5 2500k, I don't feel safe using above 1.45v even under water and HT disabled, 1.45v is the absolute max I would ever use on this chip.


*____* dude, i get 1.52 @ 4.9 and still get 73c on air, im not worried about temps.

my sucky ass mobo just doesn't know how to manage voltages









its like a light switch " Maybe on, Always on, or Always off" ahahahah.

Maybe i'll invest in a better mobo another time.

even though the rated Max is 1.52vcore, and the 1.54vcore spikes aren't really helping,

at this rate, I might end up upgrading entirely. bleh.


----------



## jesusboots

I take what I can get









This is only the third bigadv I have gotten this 5 days. The first was a 6901.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *____* dude, i get 1.52 @ 4.9 and still get 73c on air, im not worried about temps.
> my sucky ass mobo just doesn't know how to manage voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like a light switch " Maybe on, Always on, or Always off" ahahahah.
> Maybe i'll invest in a better mobo another time.


Just because you're "only" at 73ºC doesn't mean it's safe, it could end up having electro migration and kill the chip.









Either ways I'm surprised you can keep it under 75ºC on a Thermaltake Frio at those volts, how high are you running the fans on that cooler? I had it and the fans at full speed were way too loud, I had them almost at minimum speeds.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I know I know, just saying. I find those volts way too high even for an i5 2500k, I don't feel safe using above 1.45v even under water and HT disabled, 1.45v is the absolute max I would ever use on this chip.


I'm doing 4.95 @1.380V now. Temperatures are probably through the roof though, but it's just for this 6904.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *____* dude, i get 1.52 @ 4.9 and still get 73c on air, im not worried about temps.
> my sucky ass mobo just doesn't know how to manage voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like a light switch " Maybe on, Always on, or Always off" ahahahah.
> Maybe i'll invest in a better mobo another time.
> even though the rated Max is 1.52vcore, and the 1.54vcore spikes aren't really helping,
> at this rate, I might end up upgrading entirely. bleh.


spent like over 1500, time to spend another 1500,

this time I will pick the right parts... and not buy a combo kit lol


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> spent like over 1500, time to spend another 1500,
> this time I will pick the right parts... and not buy a combo kit lol


Combo kit... ewwwwww. j/k

use a third of that $1500 for a SB-E at MC.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just because you're "only" at 73ºC doesn't mean it's safe, it could end up having electro migration and kill the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either ways I'm surprised you can keep it under 75ºC on a Thermaltake Frio at those volts, how high are you running the fans on that cooler? I had it and the fans at full speed were way too loud, I had them almost at minimum speeds.


I dunno, I have it on auto,

Lol, im surprised too.

this frio is a monster.

40 DB doesn't bother me. the 30c ambient doesn't help either.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Where does a 750w cost $200? I am assuming you are talking about the ax850 for your 4p. Contact corsair, they replaced my 750tx with out an issue. Only took 3 weeks.


I guess I will try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> You did leave the paper clip in right? Not just touch it to it and pull it away?


Yes, left it in. The HDD is spinning fine

I set up dual PSUs to test the board, the board is also dead.
I am done folding for now.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Combo kit... ewwwwww. j/k
> use a third of that $1500 for a SB-E at MC.


Microcenters don't exist in florida









and i know right, combo's can go die.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I guess I will try.
> Yes, left it in. The HDD is spinning fine
> I set up dual PSUs to test the board, the board is also dead.
> I am done folding for now.


:sad-smile


----------



## kyismaster

anyways, if my rig dies... its just another excuse for me to take a trip down to Tigerdirect hehehe.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Microcenters don't exist in florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i know right, combo's can go die.


But tiger direct does. Its only a *$100 difference from microcenter.* edit: dont do that, they are 580 from newegg.


----------



## omega17

All of this makes me want to put my 3930k under *real* water and see what it can do. on the h80 core temps range from 60 to 70c (i have quiet noctuas rather than performance fans on it), 4.5ghz with 1.320v core. I'm happy with that for 24/7, but I'm too curious about what it _could_ be doing









Is it normal to get a little bit excited every time this bigadv does a %







?? I think I need help


----------



## jesusboots

It is exciting.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> All of this makes me want to put my 3930k under *real* water and see what it can do. on the h80 core temps range from 60 to 70c (i have quiet noctuas rather than performance fans on it), 4.5ghz with 1.320v core. I'm happy with that for 24/7, but I'm too curious about what it _could_ be doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal to get a little bit excited every time this bigadv does a %
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? I think I need help


This perhaps ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I'm doing 4.95 @1.380V now. Temperatures are probably through the roof though, but it's just for this 6904.


That's a nice overclock you got there.









What do you mean by "probably"? Don't you watch temperatures while Folding?









Make sure it doesn't go above 80ºC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I dunno, I have it on auto,
> Lol, im surprised too.
> this frio is a monster.
> 40 DB doesn't bother me. the 30c ambient doesn't help either.


I think it also deppends a lot on wether the rig is on the table (like mine) or on the floor, but the Frio fans at full speed really annoyed me.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> This perhaps ?


This makes me think I can either
A) go higher on my current voltage
B) lower my voltage

I didn't even bother checking guides, and I hate using the X item super threads. I just took a shot in the dark as to how to overclock this cpu (okay, thats not entirely true, I have a general idea as how intel's multi overclocking works) and got to stable as quick as possible. However, your picture brings me inspiration.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's a nice overclock you got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "probably"? Don't you watch temperatures while Folding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure it doesn't go above 80ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it also deppends a lot on wether the rig is on the table (like mine) or on the floor, but the Frio fans at full speed really annoyed me.


I think I changed the fans on mines.
Its my case fans that are noisy, its under a table, but, still, its in a 15 x 10 room, with only me and my big ass bed







. Hopefully it keeps me warm this winter.


----------



## omega17

Same temps, and I'm hitting 124k compared to your 142k









why is your log showing 10% twice? just a glitch?

protip: I used rog connect and an old laptop to OC in real time to get a stable OC, without loads of reboots into the bios. protip2: Don't adjust your OC during the CC, if you lose a WU you'll feel lousy


----------



## kyismaster

well then.... my HFM is showing 37kppd.... which isn't much more than my 6908 was doing - which woulda finished in 11 hours @ 29kppd , instead of the 6901 - having me take 2 days and 24 minutes


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well then.... my HFM is showing 37kppd.... which isn't much more than my 6908 was doing - which woulda finished in 11 hours @ 29kppd , instead of the 6901 - having me take 2 days and 24 minutes


But the 6901 should have a much larger bonus. I think mine showed 110k or something near there for ppd, with hfm showing bonus for completion time.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Affirmative, I have been setting up a native install over the last hour and im now running in native 11.04 setting up corefix and the fah client

EDIT: This was in reference to Jedix, lol forgot to quote the message


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Same temps, and I'm hitting 124k compared to your 142k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is your log showing 10% twice? just a glitch?


Nope, the output from fah6 is coming to the console twice because I'm tail'ing the FAHlog.txt. fah6 is still outputing messages to the VM console as well.


----------



## omega17

makes sense.

I'm learning


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

So im running Vitrual box but my Ubuntu installer is crashing. Tweeked all the settings everything seems right. good thing i still have SMP running 55k not too horrid. But id like to throw down some bigadv.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> So im running Vitrual box but my Ubuntu installer is crashing. Tweeked all the settings everything seems right. good thing i still have SMP running 55k not too horrid. But id like to throw down some bigadv.


Follow this guide here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1259412/win-7-how-to-get-140k-plus-ppd-from-your-overclocked-3930k-on-windows-7

Its also linked in his sig.


----------



## omega17

Use the linux fah image in the guide in ugotd8's sig, it's all setup and ready to fly


----------



## kyismaster

*UPDATE:*

we went up an additional 2 points.

thats a total of 6 points today.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> we went up an additional 2 points.
> thats a total of 6 points today.


You're welcome.

edit: going from 4.6-4.8 seems to have shaved 3min. off my tpf.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> lol, your sig says 2600k, i was confused...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> I am an idiot yes, it's not my fault that Huddler fails to operate on any browser except this one I haven't used since I had a Nokia N95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ishinomori, your sig rig says 2600k.


2 rigs in my sig...

Ones my desktop, the 2500k is my Folding/TC rig...


----------



## zodac

PS3's gonna be taken off Folding for an hour or two now - I'm dying of boredom, and need to crash something.


----------



## omega17

oh yah, I see it now









@z; read a book


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> oh yah, I see it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @z; read a book


I finished my book this morning. I'd need to go out and buy another book, and it's like 9.30. I'll get another one tomorrow.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well then.... my HFM is showing 37kppd.... which isn't much more than my 6908 was doing - which woulda finished in 11 hours @ 29kppd , instead of the 6901 - having me take 2 days and 24 minutes


I think I've been keeping up with everything here but I'm sure I miss a lot of posts so my apologies if something is incorrect. You OC'd your 2500k up to 4.9, 1.52 vcore and your temps are way low for that voltage. Your PPD for that 6901 also looks a little low, at 4.9GHz with 2133 ram I get about 45k ppd and it usually takes 1.5 days to finish for 80k. My guess would be your OC isn't really stable. It may be just close enough to not make it crash. I've noticed this before while stability testing with intel burn test. I could pass 20 runs but the gflops would actually be lower then the previous stable lower OC.


----------



## omega17

you own *one* book?

you suck


----------



## zodac

I own(ed) one book I had not yet read. It's a waste of money to just stock up on books - I buy them as I need them.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> This makes me think I can either
> A) go higher on my current voltage
> B) lower my voltage
> I didn't even bother checking guides, and I hate using the X item super threads. I just took a shot in the dark as to how to overclock this cpu (okay, thats not entirely true, I have a general idea as how intel's multi overclocking works) and got to stable as quick as possible. However, your picture brings me inspiration.


I read thru this about three times before OCing my 3930K. I think it saved me alot of time.

EDIT: don't forget about the silicon lottery. I think I got a decent chip here.


----------



## omega17

nuh-uh, you should always have _too many_ books, just in case


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> I think I've been keeping up with everything here but I'm sure I miss a lot of posts so my apologies if something is incorrect. You OC'd your 2500k up to 4.9, 1.52 vcore and your temps are way low for that voltage. Your PPD for that 6901 also looks a little low, at 4.9GHz with 2133 ram I get about 45k ppd and it usually takes 1.5 days to finish for 80k. My guess would be your OC isn't really stable. It may be just close enough to not make it crash. I've noticed this before while stability testing with intel burn test. I could pass 20 runs but the gflops would actually be lower then the previous stable lower OC.


no, i just have 1600mhz ram....

im guessing Ram does affect PPD that much.

and yes its stable -___-

I started doing big advs a hour ago, chill out son.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> nuh-uh, you should always have _too many_ books, just in case


But where would the money come from?

Sometimes you just don't think things through...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> But where would the money come from?
> 
> Sometimes you just don't think things through...


Just buy your self an un-abridged dictionary and read that.


----------



## zodac

A book without pictures? No thank you.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> A book without pictures? No thank you.


Uh....

Buy some coding books. it has pictures, and thousands of pages.


----------



## zodac

Which would require me to code to actually appreciate the book... which would mean using my computer. Losing PPD. :O


----------



## ugotd8




----------



## zodac

Let's be fair - if you're leading, you're allowed to be smug. *Our* job, is to make them regret it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Which would require me to code to actually appreciate the book... which would mean using my computer. Losing PPD. :O


code on paper.









imagination is all you need


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*


ahahaha, wait till they see that one


----------



## kyismaster

Holy cow, i just noticed z has 45k post


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I know I know, just saying. I find those volts way too high even for an i5 2500k, I don't feel safe using above 1.45v even under water and HT disabled, 1.45v is the absolute max I would ever use on this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *____* dude, i get 1.52 @ 4.9 and still get 73c on air, im not worried about temps.
> 
> my sucky ass mobo just doesn't know how to manage voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like a light switch " Maybe on, Always on, or Always off" ahahahah.
> 
> Maybe i'll invest in a better mobo another time.
> 
> even though the rated Max is 1.52vcore, and the 1.54vcore spikes aren't really helping,
> 
> at this rate, I might end up upgrading entirely. bleh.
Click to expand...

My chip (2500k) gets the 78c at 1.38v!!! (I'm running it at 4.8ghz)

Might have to do with the fact i'm using onboard video...

Or its just a hot running chip


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> My chip (2500k) gets the 78c at 1.38v!!! (I'm running it at 4.8ghz)
> Might have to do with the fact i'm using onboard video...
> Or its just a hot running chip


what TIM are you using?

what heatsink?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Holy cow, i just noticed z has 45k post


Keep triple posting and you'll be well on your way.









The edit button is the pencil next to the red flag on your posts, FYI.


----------



## omega17

Told.

z, the money comes from... hmm...







where _does_ the money come from??


----------



## axipher

I would just like to point out that Z is not fair at all


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Keep triple posting and you'll be well on your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edit button is the pencil next to the red flag on your posts, FYI.


I some how go to press the edit button,

yet It quotes myself.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's a nice overclock you got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "probably"? Don't you watch temperatures while Folding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure it doesn't go above 80ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it also deppends a lot on wether the rig is on the table (like mine) or on the floor, but the Frio fans at full speed really annoyed me.


I fold in linux and haven't had the time to find linux supported software.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I would just like to point out that Z is not fair at all


100% of people in my position would have done same same.

"people in my position" meaning people with a hatred of Canadians.


----------



## omega17

when did you ever get the impression that z was fair?


----------



## kyismaster




----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> you own *one* book?
> you suck


I own 0 books that are not textbooks with a lot calculus or circuits in them. I only read books when I have to


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Keep triple posting and you'll be well on your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edit button is the pencil next to the red flag on your posts, FYI.


Kryis has almost 1 out of 10 posts in this thread. The next two are FAH editors I believe. And at least 1/2 of one editors post are answering Kryis's questions.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Kryis has almost 1 out of 10 posts in this thread. The next two are FAH editors I believe. And at least 1/2 of one editors post are answering Kryis's questions.


I've noticed.









But I've also noticed that he's done a hell of a job recruiting people to fold from BOINC so I'm not exactly upset with him.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Kyismaster is a cool guy.

At least he keeps the mood right and recruits members


----------



## omega17

you rack up posts when you constantly reply to yourself


----------



## omega17

it's true


----------



## juano




----------



## zodac

I think I'd be in a good position to prove you wrong - I talk to myself a lot. I definitely get more posts replying to other people.

Mainly since everything I say is right, so I can't build on it. But everyone else is stupid, and I need to set them straight.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 100% of people in my position would have done same same.
> 
> "people in my position" meaning people with a hatred of Canadians.


T_T


----------



## zodac

You sent me *four* emails. It's justified.


----------



## kyismaster

I can't stop laughing Z, stop it xD

and bummer, I was driving my lawn mower and ran out of gas. damn...

its a long walk to the gas station.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You sent me *ten* emails. It's justified.


fixed.


----------



## zodac

10 emails in total, within 4 conversations.


----------



## kyismaster

lol I emailed too any never got a reply.

I got the first email of denial, but never the confirmation xD.

disregard what i just said


----------



## ugotd8

I got a confirmation Saturday morning.

What does this have to do with winning the CC ?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 10 emails in total, within 4 conversations.


I have a bad feeling all the sudden.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I got a confirmation Saturday morning.
> 
> What does this have to do with winning the CC ?


By showing people we have a sense of humour (and a temporary tolerance of Canadians), they might wanna help out.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have a bad feeling all the sudden.


Right.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> By showing people we have a sense of humour (and a temporary tolerance of Canadians), they might wanna help out.


Ah, I see. Ok.

So, what's brown and rhymes with Snoop ?

Poop ?

Nope

Dr. Dre.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

W. T. F. 50 CP from first again...


----------



## zodac

More like this kind of humour:


----------



## kyismaster

we lost 1 growth point, they gained 2 points. great.


----------



## ugotd8

Ok, so this is more for myself than anything but I've been getting frustrated by the other team's perceived unfair advantage on us. It doesn't sit right with me that we can produce more, and still lose.

I found this on the web about cheating:

_
Sun Tzu (author of The Art of War) taught that successful war always involves deception, and wrote several passages detailing how to use deception to advantage. Since tactics by definition involve unfair advantage, it seems cheating is part of war. (Again, look up tactics.)

The Art of War is the most widely read tactical manual on the planet. Top officer academies require its study. Contemporary tactical manuals (which improve or trump Sun Tzu's) use deception as well.

So, the next time you get angry and are about to accuse a folder of cheating - as often happens with little evidence - consider: are you using the language properly? Is the cheating in question an illegal action and not just strong tactics? If not, you are contributing to a problem rather than solving it._

So, it appears they are using stronger tactics than us, not cheating. Fair enough.

To the folding editors: What's the next move ? It doesn't appear we have one, all I want to know is that we have one.


----------



## kyismaster

If all the other folding teams in CC join our team, we could trump them 10 fold


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ok, so this is more for myself than anything but I've been getting frustrated by the other team's perceived unfair advantage on us. It doesn't sit right with me that we can produce more, and still lose.
> 
> I found this on the web about cheating:
> 
> _Sun Tzu (author of The Art of War) taught that successful war always involves deception, and wrote several passages detailing how to use deception to advantage. Since tactics by definition involve unfair advantage, it seems cheating is part of war. (Again, look up tactics.)
> 
> The Art of War is the most widely read tactical manual on the planet. Top officer academies require its study. Contemporary tactical manuals (which improve or trump Sun Tzu's) use deception as well.
> 
> So, the next time you get angry and are about to accuse a folder of cheating - as often happens with little evidence - consider: are you using the language properly? Is the cheating in question an illegal action and not just strong tactics? If not, you are contributing to a problem rather than solving it._
> 
> So, it appears they are using stronger tactics than us, not cheating. Fair enough.
> 
> To the folding editors: What's the next move ? It doesn't appear we have one, all I want to know is that we have one.


In what way do you feel they're cheating? We're producing more points, but they've got better conversion, and simply, they've got better growth on last year's results.


----------



## Disturbed117

Wow, CPU only hit 47c last night.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> In what way do you feel they're cheating? We're producing more points, but they've got better conversion, and simply, they've got better growth on last year's results.


Apparently you did not read my post.


----------



## omega17

We've still got the possibility of the smaller teams joining us toward the end, once they realise it's the only way to win


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> In what way do you feel they're cheating? We're producing more points, but they've got better conversion, and simply, they've got better growth on last year's results.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you did not read my post.
Click to expand...

I did - your second last line seemed insincere. So I addressed that one. :/


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ok, so this is more for myself than anything but I've been getting frustrated by the other team's perceived unfair advantage on us. It doesn't sit right with me that we can produce more, and still lose.
> I found this on the web about cheating:
> _
> Sun Tzu (author of The Art of War) taught that successful war always involves deception, and wrote several passages detailing how to use deception to advantage. Since tactics by definition involve unfair advantage, it seems cheating is part of war. (Again, look up tactics.)
> The Art of War is the most widely read tactical manual on the planet. Top officer academies require its study. Contemporary tactical manuals (which improve or trump Sun Tzu's) use deception as well.
> So, the next time you get angry and are about to accuse a folder of cheating - as often happens with little evidence - consider: are you using the language properly? Is the cheating in question an illegal action and not just strong tactics? If not, you are contributing to a problem rather than solving it._
> So, it appears they are using stronger tactics than us, not cheating. Fair enough.
> To the folding editors: What's the next move ? It doesn't appear we have one, all I want to know is that we have one.


I have a strong tactic, bribing stanford to stop assigning wu's to team OCF by flagging the team unstable. Should do the trick and is not illegal according to above.

I'm not saying OCF is cheating though, don't get me wrong.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ok, so this is more for myself than anything but I've been getting frustrated by the other team's perceived unfair advantage on us. It doesn't sit right with me that we can produce more, and still lose.
> I found this on the web about cheating:
> 
> _Sun Tzu (author of The Art of War) taught that successful war always involves deception, and wrote several passages detailing how to use deception to advantage. Since tactics by definition involve unfair advantage, it seems cheating is part of war. (Again, look up tactics.)
> The Art of War is the most widely read tactical manual on the planet. Top officer academies require its study. Contemporary tactical manuals (which improve or trump Sun Tzu's) use deception as well.
> So, the next time you get angry and are about to accuse a folder of cheating - as often happens with little evidence - consider: are you using the language properly? Is the cheating in question an illegal action and not just strong tactics? If not, you are contributing to a problem rather than solving it._
> So, it appears they are using stronger tactics than us, not cheating. Fair enough.
> To the folding editors: What's the next move ? It doesn't appear we have one, all I want to know is that we have one.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a strong tactic, bribing stanford to stop assigning wu's to team OCF by flagging the team unstable. Should do the trick and is not illegal according to above.
Click to expand...

Even if you somehow got someone at Stanford to do that... the servers aren't coded to support team-specific instructions.


----------



## omega17

The servers could blacklist the IPs of their highest producers









Theoretically


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I did - your second last line seemed insincere. So I addressed that one. :/


It wasn't. :/


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> The servers could blacklist the IPs of their highest producers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theoretically


How would you find out their highest active producers though? They're all under the same name. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I did - your second last line seemed insincere. So I addressed that one. :/
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't. :/
Click to expand...

Oh. Then ignore the question.


----------



## Disturbed117

I'm not in support of anything of the likes. The more points from all the teams the better.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I'm not in support of anything of the likes. The more points from all the teams the better.


No-one seriously considering this. It's either talk about that or back to complaining about being 50pts behind.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Even if you somehow got someone at Stanford to do that... the servers aren't coded to support team-specific instructions.


Not that it really matters but couldn't they just let their servers check on team numbers. A simple number check?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No-one seriously considering this. It's either talk about that or back to complaining about being 50pts behind.


Oh i see.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Even if you somehow got someone at Stanford to do that... the servers aren't coded to support team-specific instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it really matters but couldn't they just let their servers check on team numbers. A simple number check?
Click to expand...

Nope. I know that it can't, since we've suggested things (username-specific, for example) in the past and they've not been able to be implemented because of the lack of flexibility with the server coding.

I dunno what the limitation would be, but I'll give my guess. The server which gives out WUs is not the same as the one that recives them and credits points. I think only the second server cares about team number - when it gets a WU, it credits the points to the right team. The server giving out the WU just makes a note of the username/passkey, and sends it to the right place.


----------



## omega17

The server sees name, team, IP address. It'd be easy to spot frequent contribitors, or those dropping bigadv points









Like z said, no one is seriously condoning it; we will defeat them legitimately









Scratch that, ninjaed. Forgot about different servers for sending and receiving


----------



## ugotd8

Maybe someone needs to do the baseball speech from The Untouchables for the OCN teams that aren't folding for OCNChimpin.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> The server sees name, team, IP address. It'd be easy to spot frequent contribitors, or those dropping bigadv points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like z said, no one is seriously condoning it; we will defeat them legitimately


See my last post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Maybe someone needs to do the baseball speech from The Untouchables for the OCN teams that aren't folding for OCNChimpin.


Nah... the "I am a champion" speech any day.

Plus, bear in mind that while other teams might not be winning, they're involved in their own battles. TPU and HWC are fighting for 3rd, TSC and Evga for 5th, and OCAU and CPC&BT for 7th.


----------



## juano

Who are we?!?!?

*THE WILDCATS!!!!*

BLARGHRHAHRBAARG!


----------



## kyismaster

How would you go about consulting the lower tier teams to help us ?









im sure they aren't willing


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Who are we?!?!?
> *THE WILDCATS!!!!*
> BLARGHRHAHRBAARG!












Also: my rig is having a heart attack. everything is crashing.

Back to the bios!


----------



## kyismaster

*ITS THE FINAL COUNT DOWN.*

YEAH.









Maybe not the best theme....


----------



## kyismaster

sweet i got 6% in 2 hours on my bigadv

so maybe it will only take ~ 6 x 12 = 33h's lol to finish 1 big adv

thats 1 1/2 days


----------



## Kazumi

I've tossed my rig into the last few days of this challenge. Hope the extra points do us some good! @ 4300ppd So hope that's a good help. Not sure what's consider good points in folding..haha


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> I've tossed my rig into the last few days of this challenge. Hope the extra points do us some good! @ 4300ppd So hope that's a good help. Not sure what's consider good points in folding..haha


4k ppd is extremely low if your showing for your sig rig lol

welcome aboard!


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 4k ppd is extremely low if your showing for your sig rig lol
> welcome aboard!


I've no idea how to tune the program to allot more system resources. I just let the program do whatever it does when it freshly installs with the OCN info..lol


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> I've tossed my rig into the last few days of this challenge. Hope the extra points do us some good! @ 4300ppd So hope that's a good help. Not sure what's consider good points in folding..haha


You should get about 30-35k ppd. Show us a screenshot if you can.


----------



## Kazumi

Went to expert mode, changed the check pointing to 20mins and my points increased to 7700 so far now. Anything I can do to get it performing better?


----------



## kyismaster

look what you did zodac, now i want to go code


----------



## Kazumi

Pic


----------



## kyismaster

Lol, someone Teamviewer him.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> look what you did zodac, now i want to go code


*You* brought up coding!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> *You* brought up coding!


I know ;___; thats the sad part.

- i bought a coding book..... derp


----------



## juano

You're folding on the wrong username, check the first post in this thread for the information you want to use.


----------



## Kazumi

Just tell me what needs to be done to tune the program. I can handle that..lol Never folded before..haha


----------



## Kazumi

I thought username was OCN username? Lol


----------



## jagz

Stupid question incomming: Is there ANY way I can not get those extremely strenuous browser lag ridden GPU Wu's that run my GPU's 10-15c hotter than what I would call standard Wu's like the 8007?

Also, I'm using v7 now, what do you think is best for 580's/2600k?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> I thought username was OCN username? Lol


For the chimp challenge we all use OCNChimpin so it goes towards the chimp challenge instead of just giving ourselves folding points.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Stupid question incomming: Is there ANY way I can not get those extremely strenuous browser lag ridden GPU Wu's that run my GPU's 10-15c hotter than what I would call standard Wu's like the 8007?
> Also, I'm using v7 now, what do you think is best for 580's/2600k?


sure, its called , let me run that 580 for you









....... but to answer your question, no. other than to not run gpu at all.


----------



## Kazumi

Ok, I changed that..haha

any idea how I can raise my PPD?


----------



## Disturbed117

Had to drop clocks down. Was not stable.


----------



## Kazumi

Is my GPU suppose to be working? Cause it aint doing nuttin..lol it's sitting at a whopping..0.5% useage..haha


----------



## Kazumi

Double post


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Stupid question incomming: Is there ANY way I can not get those extremely strenuous browser lag ridden GPU Wu's that run my GPU's 10-15c hotter than what I would call standard Wu's like the 8007?
> Also, I'm using v7 now, what do you think is best for 580's/2600k?


I don't think you can filter those out. I heard that reverting fermi drivers back to 266.xx whql solves the issue though. Not sure if I remember correctly.

At this point in time running v7 might be the best. Otherwise a vm/native linux to fold bigadv would be best. If you get a 6904 now you're screwed though so stay with v7









@Kazumi it should.

Could someone please help this fella out. I need some sleep right now. Advmethods seems like the solution for his 2500k too


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Is my GPU suppose to be working? Cause it aint doing nuttin..lol it's sitting at a whopping..0.5% useage..haha


Post a screenshot of the client Please.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Post a screenshot of the client Please.


don't think he knows how to open/ what that is.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Post a screenshot of the client Please.


I have..lol!

But here is another


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> I have..lol!
> But here is another


told you









http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx?cdsplit=C

install this for me and pm me the key and pass


----------



## Kazumi

No GPU use at all.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> told you


Take that picture and just add OCNchimp...

I was to lazy to take another of the same screen shot..lol


----------



## kyismaster

http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx?cdsplit=C install it, and pm me the the info the program gives you lol


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx?cdsplit=C install it, and pm me the the info the program gives you lol


But..I'm la scared


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> But..I'm la scared


But I is help.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> 
> No GPU use at all.


Strange, Try getting another WU.

1) Shutdown FAH.

2) Delete the GPU work unit in the *"Your Drive\Users\Your User Name\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work"* Folder,

It should be folder 00. Backup folders just in case.

3) Restart FAH.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Strange, Try getting another WU.
> 1) Shutdown FAH.
> 2) Delete the GPU work unit in the *"Your Drive\Users\Your User Name\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work"* Folder,
> It should be folder 00. Backup folders just in case.
> 3) Restart FAH.


that didn't work

just tried


----------



## kyismaster

im pretty sure his smp should be able to get a bit more too


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I fold in linux and haven't had the time to find linux supported software.


Open your terminal and type sudo modprobe coretemp. then type sensors.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> that didn't work
> just tried


I don't know then.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Open your terminal and type sudo modprobe coretemp. then type sensors.


JEDI

HELP THIS GUY BLARGHGHGHG.










i TV'd him but it was a train wreck in its own.

ask " Kazumi " for his TeamViewer info


----------



## Kazumi

Well, that was interesting..haha thanks for trying to help..lol My system seems to be snubbing it's noise at work today..Kinda like what I wanna do but cannot..haha


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> JEDI
> HELP THIS GUY BLARGHGHGHG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i TV'd him but it was a train wreck in its own.


Hey! My system at THAT bad..haha


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Well, that was interesting..haha thanks for trying to help..lol My system seems to be snubbing it's noise at work today..Kinda like what I wanna do but cannot..haha


did it go up anymore?

i saw it recover to 5k


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Hey! My system at THAT bad..haha


lol, your not bad, im just horrible at TV.

jedi is the master at TV


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> did it go up anymore?
> i saw it recover to 5k


13,000 and climbing slowly


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol, your not bad, im just horrible at TV.


Haha I did not want to disturb your work..lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> 13,000 and climbing slowly


yay, atleast i got SMP working,

it seemed the GPU was killing the SMP, and not doing anywork at all.

can you help him get his 680 running jedi?


----------



## Hatchet

What do yall think this is? Unstable memory?


----------



## Kazumi

Leveled out at just shy of 12,000.


----------



## Z32

9800GT down,
Still flinging poo as hard as I can, Cap'n!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*


Both of you are Double Posting!!!!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> What do yall think this is? Unstable memory?


8B is typically unstable ram


----------



## kyismaster

yay for double post


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Both of you are Double Posting!!!!


Only the cool kids can double post like us


----------



## Disturbed117

Yay! Looking a bit better.


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> 8B is typically unstable ram


Thxs Jedi.

I dont get it. This Samsung ram ran @ 2133 cas 10 on my sandy @ 1.45v, and 1.15v VTT.

With IVY, i get the above error running at 2000 cas 11 1.45v and 1.15 VTT.

I think its this garbage ASRock Bios......


----------



## juano

He already did post a screenshot, he just needs to do the 680 fix if somebody would help him with that (I'm eating is my excuse







), and the 2500k just didn't complete a frame yet so it didn't have any PPD estimate in his first pic.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Yay! Looking a bit better.


I'd be lying if I said I was not Jelly...My poor 680 is sleeping well my i5 does all the work...


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> He already did post a screenshot, he just needs to do the 680 fix if somebody would help him with that (I'm eating is my excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and the 2500k just didn't complete a frame yet so it didn't have any PPD estimate in his first pic.


Stop eating, and jack my computar!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> I'd be lying if I said I was not Jelly...My poor 680 is sleeping well my i5 does all the work...


Im still waiting for Fah to readjust for me changing clocks, So i doubt i will be getting 12k.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Im still waiting for Fah to readjust for me changing clocks, So i doubt i will be getting 12k.


Maybe..But yours is running smoothly..haha


----------



## Kazumi

Rebooting.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Thxs Jedi.
> I dont get it. This Samsung ram ran @ 2133 cas 10 on my sandy @ 1.45v, and 1.15v VTT.
> With IVY, i get the above error running at 2000 cas 11 1.45v and 1.15 VTT.
> I think its this garbage ASRock Bios......


Mine are running at 1.535v and you're safe to go up 1.575v. Do not forget these Samsung ram has dual voltage. 1.35v or 1.5v mode.


----------



## Kazumi

Tried to find that .txt file for the 680's. But when I go to

https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/public/GPUs.txt

I get no download links. So not able to get the file.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Why is it that ALL of my GPU units are failing?


----------



## juano

Open what should have been the GPUS.txt file, copy everything there, paste it into a txt document and rename it GPUS.txt









Socomhero, set your clocks to stock and see if it is still failing. If it does then it's either drivers, the WU, or hardware failure.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Mine are running at 1.535v and you're safe to go up 1.575v. Do not forget these Samsung ram has dual voltage. 1.35v or 1.5v mode.


FWIW my samsungs are at 1.40V, 2133, 11-11-11-28-1T. Folding for four days straight now, not a single hiccup. My personal opinion is that the speed (2133) is way more important than the timings. I'm at 143K PPD @ 4.8Ghz & 2133. I don't think CL10 will add any significant PPD from here.


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> Why is it that ALL of my GPU units are failing?


I do not know what driver version you are using but 11.9 was the last version that worked very good for me on my 5870


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

set them back to stock, but the card isn't even applying the full frequency. It just sits at an idle 400mhz. Also installing newest drivers....scratch that. I'll go for 11.9

was on 11.5


----------



## king8654

https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/public/GPUs.txt

is the link man lol, just copy everything in there and add to gpus.txt, believe toss in fah folder, then add client-type / beta in gpu slot setup


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Open what should have been the GPUS.txt file, copy everything there, paste it into a txt document and rename it GPUS.txt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socomhero, set your clocks to stock and see if it is still failing. If it does then it's either drivers, the WU, or hardware failure.


When I head to the webpage I get just a mass of text. No files to download. I attempted to "right click" on the GTX 680 and "save as" But it saved the entire page of text as a .txt file instead of downloding the GPUS.txt file


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/public/GPUs.txt
> is the link man lol, just copy everything in there and add to gpus.txt, believe toss in fah folder, then add client-type / beta in gpu slot setup


Should have read all the stuff.

Ok, so take the GTX680

0x10de:0x1180:3:1:GF114

Place that into a notepad document, and save it as a .txt with title GPUS so it will be GPUS.txt.

Then take that GPUS.txt file and toss it into the FAH folder?

Did I get that correct? This is all new to me..Sorry for the trouble!


----------



## colin niloc

Getting ready to add a 2600k and a 8800gts later tonight.

Here is my main rig going strong for the past couple days


----------



## kyismaster

lol poor kazumi

i'd help you if i knew how xD


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol poor kazumi
> i'd help you if i knew how xD


If it shows my dedication I'm currently hiding from my boss well trying to solve this issue...haha!


----------



## jcharlesr75

So i found out with help from TheBlademaster01 that if i didnt have -smp 8 specified that it was slowing down my tpf bad. I set everything back up with the proper flags and my tpf went down to 51:47. I made a couple of more tweaks and im hoping to get it lower than that. Im working on a 6903 and its moving right along finally....


----------



## kyismaster

where did jedix run off to?

I forewarded kazumi to him lol


----------



## kyismaster

hey kazumi, TV me again


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01*
> 
> I do not know what driver version you are using but 11.9 was the last version that worked very good for me on my 5870


I have changed to 11.9 using proper uninstall procedure (thanks to bradleyw's thread). My GPU now runs at the stock 700mhz instead of the powersaving 400mhz like it was on 11.5. This seems to have solved the issue, but I won't truly know if it is fixed until my WU is complete this time around. Will keep you posted. I won't OC the card until the CC is over to be extra safe.

edit: seems the card is only at 85% GPU usage, not 99% like before. If it folds correctly, I'm fine with it, but it is strange it dropped off after the driver update.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> hey kazumi, TV me again


I'm currently in the office. I'll be back in my apartment in oh... little over an hour and a half for launch break. If your still around I can TV ya.

And jed is currently on his cellphone. So that's why he was unable to TV me well I was home.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> I'm currently in the office. I'll be back in my apartment in oh... little over an hour and a half for launch break. If your still around I can TV ya.
> And jed is currently on his cellphone. So that's why he was unable to TV me well I was home.


thats fine.

if jedix gets to you first, the better. lol


----------



## kyismaster

Geez, I posted ~ 500 posts in this thread alone.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Geez, I posted ~ 500 posts in this thread alone.


That's some dedication.


----------



## Sethy666

Damn, Ive been overtaken on the EOC stats.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Damn, Ive been overtaken on the EOC stats.


Story of zodacs life.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Story of zodacs life.


She has a story?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> She has a story?


She's a legend.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> She's a legend.


She is also a pod


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> She is also a pod


it*


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> She's a legend.


at being overtaken


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Trying to get my bro folding but he is too lazy >_>


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Trying to get my bro folding but he is too lazy >_>


So do it for him. Or have him use gputrackerv2. It pretty much does everything for you aside from asigning user name/passcode. It will also pause for him when he decides to play games.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> So do it for him. Or have him use gputrackerv2. It pretty much does everything for you aside from asigning user name/passcode. It will also pause for him when he decides to play games.


I think his rig would die honestly. It has an extremely bad history of shutting down due to overheating issues. Ive tried to get him to buy my old 212+, but he hasnt offered yet. I tell him it would do him loads of good since I could give him a nice oc and speed everything up, but still not a peep.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> I think his rig would die honestly. It has an extremely bad history of shutting down due to overheating issues. Ive tried to get him to buy my old 212+, but he hasnt offered yet. I tell him it would do him loads of good since I could give him a nice oc and speed everything up, but still not a peep.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> I think his rig would die honestly. It has an extremely bad history of shutting down due to overheating issues. Ive tried to get him to buy my old 212+, but he hasnt offered yet. I tell him it would do him loads of good since I could give him a nice oc and speed everything up, but still not a peep.


You could always give it to him, you would not be taking much loss giving away something thats not being used. I think these are the types of instances that we need. Not just a bunch of people with massive amounts of ppd, but more nodes getting any type of ppd at all.

That and he is your brother.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> I think his rig would die honestly. It has an extremely bad history of shutting down due to overheating issues. Ive tried to get him to buy my old 212+, but he hasnt offered yet. I tell him it would do him loads of good since I could give him a nice oc and speed everything up, but still not a peep.


Clearly he is not interested. Thanks for taking a shot at it though.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> You could always give it to him, you would not be taking much loss giving away something thats not being used. I think these are the types of instances that we need. Not just a bunch of people with massive amounts of ppd, but more nodes getting any type of ppd at all.


Yea I could, but I have already given him ram, i mean he only had 2GB's to begin with. Plus I fix his stuff for free when something goes bad that he cant fix himself.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Yea I could, but I have already given him ram, i mean he only had 2GB's to begin with. Plus I fix his stuff for free when something goes bad that he cant fix himself.


And this is your blood brother?


----------



## kyismaster

lol... thats nothing.

I fix EVERYTHING in my household that runs on electricity.... for free...

I am... living here for free after all









I guess i could thank them, since, If i weren't forced to take place in the inner workings of complex machines, i'd never have my sig rig. -shrugs-


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> And this is your blood brother?


Well I have known this guy since like 2nd grade, plus we have always been good friends. He's a brother in everything but blood


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Well I have known this guy since like 2nd grade, plus we have always been good friends. He's a brother in everything but blood


Right on, I understand. Maybe you could try this angle.

"Hey man, I have been helping you along all this time with X, Y, and Z and there is something important to me going on. How about I give you this heatsink for your troubled computer, if you will allow me to fold on it for the next 5 days?"


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Right on, I understand. Maybe you could try this angle.
> "Hey man, I have been helping you along all this time with X, Y, and Z and there is something important to me going on. How about I give you this heatsink for your troubled computer, if you will allow me to fold on it for the next 5 days?"


I might try that If I had any thermal paste, lol. I used my last tiny bit a few days ago


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> I might try that If I had any thermal paste, lol. I used my last tiny bit a few days ago


I could ship you some if you really wanted.

and I really mean, if you Really wanted.

<___<

depends.

it might cost a bit if I ship it one day lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychopanda93*
> 
> I'm the guy he was talking about, his "bro" haha










still....


----------



## Z32

Partial eclipse dropped temperatures from 28c to 20c. FOLD ONWARDS!

Taken through 4 welding filters, Direct photo of the eclipse


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Partial eclipse dropped temperatures from 28c to 20c. FOLD ONWARDS!
> Taken through 4 welding filters, Direct photo of the eclipse


Whoa, sweet shot man.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> LOL whats up man. Im just being honest


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychopanda93*
> 
> You good sir, are a douche, and my computer would die, it's already idle at 29-32 so I need to dust it out again but I ran out of air duster and cigarette smoke doesnt help


This is your 'bro'?

Looks like you just been called out...


----------



## Psychopanda93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with those idle temps yo


it used to idle at 19-21


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Whoa, sweet shot man.


Thanks, thought OCN might like that one


----------



## Psychopanda93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Whoa, sweet shot man.


Agreed


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> This is your 'bro'?
> Looks like you just been called out...


He's screwing with me lol, dont take it seriously


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Partial eclipse dropped temperatures from 28c to 20c. FOLD ONWARDS!
> Taken through 4 welding filters, Direct photo of the eclipse


If your a minimalist, this makes a pretty nice wallpaper









not too much going on, pretty to look at, xD


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> He's screwing with me lol, dont take it seriously


Still, its not cool to do that to folks... especially when they can see what your saying


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychopanda93*
> 
> Panis cupcake will eat you


But If i am nice to him, he will leave me alone. Nobody is ever nice to Painis Cupcake


----------



## jesusboots

Whats even happening here?


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Whats even happening here?


Im boosting my post count with some small talk. Wbu?


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Im boosting my post count with some small talk. Wbu?


Post count should only be considered with pc/rep







just kidding.

I am playing final fantasy 3 on the ds, and wondering what happened to the thread. All of the sudden there was trash talking by someone with a nyancat (lol) avatar, and you defending him.


----------



## R.D.BID

I have a question about the areas that I've outlined in red. Is that normal?


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Post count should only be considered with pc/rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding.
> I am playing final fantasy 3 on the ds, and wondering what happened to the thread. All of the sudden there was trash talking by someone with a nyancat (lol) avatar, and you defending him.


He was trash talking me lol, thats the guy I was talking about earlier. Thats how we roll. Friendly trash talking is an everyday thing lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Post count should only be considered with pc/rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding.
> I am playing final fantasy 3 on the ds, and wondering what happened to the thread. All of the sudden there was trash talking by someone with a nyancat (lol) avatar, and you defending him.


I once considered this....

But when I reached 1.5k post, and saw I only had 50 rep.

I thought it seemed impossible to compete with those with 1.5k post and 150 rep.









I mean... Take zodac for example.... 45k post


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> I have a question about the areas that I've outlined in red. Is that normal?


How long has it been running for?


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I once considered this....
> But when I reached 1.5k post, and saw I only had 50 rep.
> I thought it seemed impossible to compete with those with 1.5k post and 150 rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean... Take zodac for example.... 45k post


Thats crazy. I wonder how long that took


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I once considered this....
> But when I reached 1.5k post, and saw I only had 50 rep.
> I thought it seemed impossible to compete with those with 1.5k post and 150 rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean... Take zodac for example.... 45k post


Yea, it was more so a joke. And its impossible for me to get to zodacs status. I have a job, obligations, and several other responsibilities that I have to tend to at least 4 times a week.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Yea, it was more so a joke. And its impossible for me to get to zodacs status. I have a job, obligations, and several other responsibilities that I have to tend to at least 4 times a week.










i'd hope you don't have zodac's post status.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Hm, OCNGorillan. lol.


----------



## kyismaster

*UPDATE:*

we lost 2 additional points.

Totaling lost of all points earned today. yay....


----------



## Warfox101

Hi fellas, I need some help here. I have a i7920 @ 4.0GHz. running pretty damn stable right now. I also have two ATI HD5870's. Im folding my 920 with no problem But when it comes to folding my GPU's and CPU i'm getting 55% out of both cards. Any suggestions. on how to get my cards to 100% I have an average of 32240 PPD right now.


----------



## Go Gators!

I have a V7 client that keeps throwing UNSTABLE_MACHINE errors on a factory clocked 8600GT. The card is installed in a server that I only remote desktop into so I'm thinking that has something to do with it? I do have a dummy plug but it doesn't seem to be helping.
It did fold the first WU successfully, but I had started that locally when I still had physical KVM attached to the machine. I did a remote reboot since then and now unstable machine for the GPU?
Any ideas guys?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> Hi fellas, I need some help here. I have a i7920 @ 4.0GHz. running pretty damn stable right now. I also have two ATI HD5870's. Im folding my 920 with no problem But when it comes to folding my GPU's and CPU i'm getting 55% out of both cards. Any suggestions. on how to get my cards to 100% I have an average of 32240 PPD right now.


How many cores are you running on your CPU?


----------



## jesusboots

You could try 3 thing.
1. Only allowing your cpu to use 6 cores to give both gpus more power.
2. try a v6 client on the gpus
3. try the gpu.txt file and then run both video cards with the beta flag

Not certain if, or what of those would work, but I would try those things and see if they help any.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> You could try 3 thing.
> 1. Only allowing your cpu to use 6 cores to give both gpus more power.
> 2. try a v6 client on the gpus
> 3. try the gpu.txt file and then run both video cards with the beta flag
> Not certain if, or what of those would work, but I would try those things and see if they help any.


Prolly go to 6 cores and give the GPUs some more CPU help.


----------



## Warfox101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> How many cores are you running on your CPU?


all four cores with HT on. Do you think i need to drop my smp from 8 to maybe 6?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> all four cores with HT on. Do you think i need to drop my smp from 8 to maybe 6?


Yep - give that fly.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> How long has it been running for?


About a couple of hours.

Why is it at 0.00% when the others are near 47%/
And where one GPU is highlighted in green and the other is not.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> I have a question about the areas that I've outlined in red. Is that normal?


They are grey because you have them selected. Try clicking about and see that it changes client info based on what you select. All is normal, FOLD ON!


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> Hi fellas, I need some help here. I have a i7920 @ 4.0GHz. running pretty damn stable right now. I also have two ATI HD5870's. Im folding my 920 with no problem But when it comes to folding my GPU's and CPU i'm getting 55% out of both cards. Any suggestions. on how to get my cards to 100% I have an average of 32240 PPD right now.


Man, what the hell am I doing wrong? I also have 2 5870's, they are near 100% usage but my PPD is only like 16K to 17K where yours is 32K.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Man, what the hell am I doing wrong? I also have 2 5870's, they are near 100% usage but my PPD is only like 16K to 17K where yours is 32K.


Have you tried using just the CPU to fold?

The GPUs will take a lot of resources from the CPU - Your CPU will get lots of PPD on its more than likely.


----------



## kyismaster

i5 2500k vs i7? lol 17k vs 32k ? hmm, I wonder why.


----------



## Warfox101

That did her, 100% on all. and got an average of 30k+ ppd. don't know if that's good or not but that's what i'm doing thanks fellas.

Also is it possible to fold two computers under the same name? I have my wifes P45 system with a Q9400 and a 5770 id like to try.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Man, what the hell am I doing wrong? I also have 2 5870's, they are near 100% usage but my PPD is only like 16K to 17K where yours is 32K.


His 2600K is at 4 GHz, and that alone can net ~20k PPD. His SMP (multi-core cpu client) is what's netting him the extra points. Is your SMP client still at 0%?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> His 2600K is at 4 GHz, and that alone can net ~20k PPD. His SMP (multi-core cpu client) is what's netting him the extra points. Is your SMP client still at 0%?


If I mind taking a shot... His SMP is being drowned (( SMP 4 -2500k )) + 2 AMD gpu's

Might as well try SMP - 2 + 2 AMD GPU's

My i52500k + amd gpu's used to make only 10k ppd...

now im averaging 40k ppd on my i5-2500k alone


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> That did her, 100% on all. and got an average of 30k+ ppd. don't know if that's good or not but that's what i'm doing thanks fellas.
> *Also is it possible to fold two computers under the same name? I have my wifes P45 system with a Q9400 and a 5770 id like to try.*


Its certainly is okay


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Its certainly is okay


shouldn't they be under OCN chimpin?


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Have you tried using just the CPU to fold?
> The GPUs will take a lot of resources from the CPU - Your CPU will get lots of PPD on its more than likely.


No, haven't tried just the CPU yet. This is literally my first folding experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> His 2600K is at 4 GHz, and that alone can net ~20k PPD. His SMP (multi-core cpu client) is what's netting him the extra points. Is your SMP client still at 0%?


Ok, didn't realize what a huge difference that would make, and yes, my SMP client is still at 0%.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> shouldn't they be under OCN chimpin?


Im assuming thats what he means...


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> No, haven't tried just the CPU yet. This is literally my first folding experience.
> Ok, didn't realize what a huge difference that would make, and yes, my SMP client is still at 0%.


I don't have much Intel experience, but I would try kyismaster's advice and see what kind of PPD you could get from your 2500K alone. He said his was close to 40k PPD! Let your GPUs finish their WU's and then pause the clients to see what the CPU can do when its not feeding your video cards.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> I don't have much Intel experience, but I would try kyismaster's advice and see what kind of PPD you could get from your 2500K alone. He said his was close to 40k PPD! Let your GPUs finish their WU's and then pause the clients to see what the CPU can do when its not feeding your video cards.


Ok, thanks for your help.
SMP client just started, it's 1.05% now and will take 10.84 days.

How do I pause the WU's and then have only the CPU work? Is there a tutorial you can link me to. Sorry to be so needy. Please hold my hand.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> I don't have much Intel experience, but I would try kyismaster's advice and see what kind of PPD you could get from your 2500K alone. He said his was close to 40k PPD! Let your GPUs finish their WU's and then pause the clients to see what the CPU can do when its not feeding your video cards.


don't get your hopes up.

2500k @ 4.5 = 13-15kppd

2500k @ 4.8-4.9 = 15-17kppd

on normal SMP (( client 7 ))

Big adv's gives me yummy 40k ppd.

^ this leaves your computer pretty useless until you turn of [email protected]

but it gives you ALOT of points.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Ok, thanks for your help.
> SMP client just started, it's 1.05% now and will take 10.84 days.
> How do I pause the WU's and then have only the CPU work? Is there a tutorial you can link me to. Sorry to be so needy. Please hold my hand.


go to the top mid portion where it list your cpu, gpu and gpu,

right click the GPU and press pause, on each of them.


----------



## Warfox101

Dang i thought the challenge started today







I'm always late for important stuff.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> Dang i thought the challenge started today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always late for important stuff.


Oh oops... never too late, fire up them cores









Dont forget to
- sign up
- change your folding name to OCNChimpin (see sign up thread for details)


----------



## kyismaster

680 on [email protected] is a no go.


----------



## Kazumi

So FAH hates 680's until they fix it, my 680 is out of the game


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Oh oops... never too late, fire up them cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget to
> - sign up
> - change your folding name to OCNChimpin (see sign up thread for details)


guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1238097/3rd-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-may-18th-2012-10th-place-finish/840#post_17273009


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> So FAH hates 680's until they fix it, my 680 is out of the game


tell me if your 2500k recovers


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

going off an earlier post on this page, why is it that I have 18-19K PPD when running my CPU only, but 12-13K PPD when running on my GPU and CPU?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> went from 14k with 2500k and 6950 together to 6.6k with it using all 4 cores?


If your only getting PPD like that try using GPU Tracker V2 instead of that program. I get 40k PPD with just my 2700k. You should get at least 25k or so with the i5. It very easy to setup. Probably the easiest of all.


----------



## JedixJarf

FYI I idle @ like 40c


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> going off an earlier post on this page, why is it that I have 18-19K PPD when running my CPU only, but 12-13K PPD when running on my GPU and CPU?


AMD GPUs are bad for folding. None of the code is optimized for them. Better to not fold on them when u have a Sandy Bridge.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> going off an earlier post on this page, why is it that I have 18-19K PPD when running my CPU only, but 12-13K PPD when running on my GPU and CPU?


some GPU's take up your processor processes, inhibiting your CPU points.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> FYI I idle @ like 40c


lol jedi, thats pretty bad for a SB gen 2 /good for a 6 core SBE whats your ambient?


----------



## Flying Toilet

Just got my 12 core socket F system back online, should be averaging 14-15k ppd (6904 TPF was well over 2 hours, no thanks!), total ppd between the two machines is about 50k. If I can figure out my 2600k's heat issues and pump the overclock back up I could be looking at ~65k if I get some bigadv's but those won't finish before the competition was over. I'll stick with SMP 6 and my video card until then.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol jedi, thats pretty bad for a SB gen 2 /good for a 6 core SBE whats your ambient?


lol, like 78 F. But I also have the GPU's in the loop as well.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> lol, like 78 F. But I also have the GPU's in the loop as well.


oh.. makes sense.

gpu's are killer.


----------



## JedixJarf

Also, these SB E chips are freakin huge and put off a good amount of heat. Def hotter than my 2600k and my 970 ever was.

Edit : uploading 6903, 6901 will be uploading in an hour.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Also, these SB E chips are freakin huge and put off a good amount of heat. Def hotter than my 2600k and my 970 ever was.


i know o___O i was kinda freaked out.

like "what the heck is that thing?" did they bring back itanium from intel? lol


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> guide:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1238097/3rd-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-may-18th-2012-10th-place-finish/840#post_17273009


Thanks for having my back there kyismaster


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks for having my back there kyismaster










no problem, i stole it from zodac so, its even


----------



## Sethy666

Update:

Points: Great!
Conversion: Better
Growth: Suxs

Need Moar Folders!


----------



## patricksiglin

Not sure if my box is doing any good but here is a screenshot.


----------



## kyismaster

22k ppd is good


----------



## JedixJarf

Not good... Upload failed because I could connect to the bigadv server 

Also cant download units right now, cant ping or telnet to the bigadv server im assigned to on 8080 or 80


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Not good... Upload failed because I could connect to the bigadv server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also cant download units right now, cant ping or telnet to the bigadv server im assigned to on 8080 or 80


Suggestion ? If you are between WUs...

killall fah6

cp -r work work_backup # just to be safe, make a backup copy of the completed work

reboot

(test network connectivity)

fah6 -send all

continue ?

EDIT: they only thing that has ever worked for me with Vbox is bridged on the network adapter.


----------



## kyismaster

> : ( bad internet, bad!


----------



## Warfox101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Update:
> Points: Great!
> Conversion: Better
> Growth: Suxs
> Need Moar Folders!


Going to fire up the wife's computer here in a sec. Soon as i take a shower, I stink


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Suggestion ? If you are between WUs...
> killall fah6
> cp -r work work_backup # just to be safe, make a backup copy of the completed work
> reboot
> (test network connectivity)
> fah6 -send all
> continue ?
> EDIT: they only thing that has ever worked for me with Vbox is bridged on the network adapter.


Yeah it already moved the work unit, and connectivity isn't an issue, can hit any ip/dns name on the net, cant telnet to the bigadv server on my other machines either, it happens from time to time.

Your welcome to try to telnet to 130.237.232.237 on 8080 and see if it connects for you.

And yeah, I always run bridged adapters.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> Going to fire up the wife's computer here in a sec. Soon as i take a shower, I stink


Shower? Hygiene is for the weak!

JJ... take you time


----------



## JedixJarf

It seems SMP servers are up just fine, switched to SMP and it connected to the server just fine. Cmon stanford its the CC, get your crap together


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


lol my big adv drops in 34 hours.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Yeah it already moved the work unit, and connectivity isn't an issue, can hit any ip/dns name on the net, cant telnet to the bigadv server on my other machines either, it happens from time to time.
> 
> Your welcome to try to telnet to 130.237.232.237 on 8080 and see if it connects for you.
> 
> And yeah, I always run bridged adapters.


Would love to try it for you...

# which telnet
which: no telnet in (....................
# find / -name telnet -print
# find / -name apt-get -print
#

:/


----------



## kyismaster

well im off to bed.

don't catch fire while im asleep now.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Would love to try it for you...
> # which telnet
> which: no telnet in (....................
> # find / -name telnet -print
> # find / -name apt-get -print
> #
> :/


lol, just telnet in windows then? I run Arch in my VM so telnet is def there by default


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well im off to bed.
> don't catch fire while im asleep now.


GN man, dont start counting WUs jumping over CPUs


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> lol, just telnet in windows then? I run Arch in my VM so telnet is def there by default


I can telnet to 8080 and 80 on that address but just see blank screen, I tried a "HEAD / HTTP/1.0" and it promptly dropped the connection. Using puTTY.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I can telnet to 8080 and 80 on that address but just see blank screen, I tried a "HEAD / HTTP/1.0" and it promptly dropped the connection. Using puTTY.


Looks like my route to it is just down then. That sucks.

Edit: cant hit it on my 3G from verizon either


----------



## TurboMach1

anyone have an idea why my CPU went from 20k+ PPD to under 5k all the sudden?


----------



## Demented

I figured I'd throw my sig rig in for the last 5 days, a least when I'm not using it. The v7 client seemed to be working, but the times on my GPU WUs were way high, so I thought I'd switch to GPU Tracker, which works really well on Mama's Boy.

One 6950 has a solid 50% load the whole time. The other is switching from 100% to 0% every couple of seconds. Are there specific settings I need for it to work better with AMD cards? I know it's not that great, but looking to help as much as I can.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> anyone have an idea why my CPU went from 20k+ PPD to under 5k all the sudden?


Watching youtube or something?


----------



## Warfox101

Stupid Q9400 giving me fits. I was able to run t at 3.4GHz with no voltage increase. But now its gone stupid or something.


----------



## TurboMach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Watching youtube or something?


nothing at all. ive tried restarting the computer to make sure nothing is running in the backround and its still the same.

edit i just checked it again, went from 4800 to 3600 now.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> nothing at all. ive tried restarting the computer to make sure nothing is running in the backround and its still the same.
> edit i just checked it again, went from 4800 to 3600 now. been stuck on the same 43% completion for a few hours worth of folding


What project is it?


----------



## TurboMach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> What project is it?


i just started yesterday so heres a screenie, you tell me







also ive noticed that while my CPU is showing 100% usage its running about 8-9c cooler then it usually does that loaded. i was wrong about it being stuck on the same percentage, dunno why i thought that.


----------



## zodac

With regards to Proof Of OCNChimpin Participation emails (which I shall now call POOP emails):

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Just finished going through all current emails. Everyone should have at least one reply by now. *If you have sent an email, but not received a reply, please resend it/confirm it went to the correct address*. For those interested, we've had 433 approved emails, and 30 denied so far.


----------



## Demented

Got mine! That 460 is MINE!!!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> With regards to Proof Of OCNChimpin Participation emails (which I shall now call POOP emails):
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Just finished going through all current emails. Everyone should have at least one reply by now. *If you have sent an email, but not received a reply, please resend it/confirm it went to the correct address*. For those interested, we've had 433 approved emails, and 30 denied so far.
Click to expand...

10 out of 30 denied are mine... =(

Because I'm Canadian


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> i just started yesterday so heres a screenie, you tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also ive noticed that while my CPU is showing 100% usage its running about 8-9c cooler then it usually does that loaded. i was wrong about it being stuck on the same percentage, dunno why i thought that.


Hmmm... 7027. Ive not had one of those.

Anyone else able to jump in and assist young Turbo here?


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Must be interesting seeing our real names in those emails, lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Must be interesting seeing our real names in those emails, lol


I already know most Folders' names.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Must be interesting seeing our real names in those emails, lol
> 
> 
> 
> I already know most Folders' names.
Click to expand...

Except me, due I'm using _overclock.net_ emails.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> i just started yesterday so heres a screenie, you tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also ive noticed that while my CPU is showing 100% usage its running about 8-9c cooler then it usually does that loaded. i was wrong about it being stuck on the same percentage, dunno why i thought that.


Its prolly less intensive than other SMP WUs... hence doesnt run as hot.

Is it still moving along?


----------



## Warfox101

Need more POWER!!... I'm given her all shes got captain.


----------



## TurboMach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Its prolly less intensive than other SMP WUs... hence doesnt run as hot.
> Is it still moving along?


its at 57% now. so moving along slowly. says 5 hours ETA.


----------



## Disturbed117

I have another 8042 work unit.


----------



## blizzard182cold

tested my OC overnight for about 14 hours + the other night avg around 38000 PPD done a unit last night and am doing one now but will pause to game


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> tested my OC overnight for about 14 hours + the other night avg around 38000 PPD done a unit last night and am doing one now *but will pause to game*


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Guys, 55 CP away from 1st. What happened?

On another note, It seems my extreme mode did not melt my CPU yet though.



84C on the hottest core and 77 -80C on the others. It's going back to 4.75 as soon as this WU finishes. 1.38V is just crazy


----------



## quakermaas

Chugging away here, only stopping to have a few games of BattleField 3 now and again, use the laptop for every thing else.

I did try to fold on the laptop and the cores got up to 95c with in a minute







, but I use the laptop to much to fold on it anyway, just let the big machine work away.

Changed the SMP folding to 10 cores a few days ago, and started folding on the 7970s again, it is giving me about 10,000 more PPD.


----------



## blizzard182cold

when i installed everything into my carbide 500r i moved the rear fan cause i installed a H80 so yeh i moved it to the roof and i just shut down to install the hyper 212 plus fan into the roof also gpu and cpu temps are down another 5 deg c on avg wow







folding away again now was a short game sorry








Before



After


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> tested my OC overnight for about 14 hours + the other night avg around 38000 PPD done a unit last night and am doing one now but will pause to game


Thank you for helping out - much appreciated.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Guys, 55 CP away from 1st. What happened?


I know.









Poor conversion through the day for us (78.7%), and we dropped back a bit in growth too.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor conversion through the day for us (78.7%), and we dropped back a bit in growth too.


I blame it on people gaming!!!!!!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I blame it on people gaming!!!!!!


Yeah, people that take breaks from folding to play are mean.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Yeah, *people that take breaks from folding to play are mean*.


Only when doing events.


----------



## Hambone07si

Ok, at work and installed Gpu Tracker V2 again. I will set username, team #, and passkey. Do I need to enter a EOC ID for this event, or do I use my EOC ID from my name?

3930k @ 4.5ghz going up and running


----------



## Kazumi

Any GTX 680 users gotten their card to fold? And if so, how? We tried the changing of the GPU.txt without luck. Me and a fellow folder spent around 3 hours today in TV trying to solve this.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Only when doing events.


But of course.


----------



## Hambone07si

Time's wasting, EOC ID or not guys? Don't you want this 3930k running?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Time's wasting, EOC ID or not guys? Don't you want this 3930k running?


You use *OCNChimpin* as the username for the event.


----------



## Frank33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Time's wasting, EOC ID or not guys? Don't you want this 3930k running?


OCNChimpin
37726
fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2


----------



## Hambone07si

Ok, so leave EOC ID blank or use mine from before?


----------



## error-id10t

Got a problem hoping for some help.

First time trying this and I saw people talking about PPDs and how CPU alone may give you higher score - I was getting ~28000, so I stopped my GPU and now it's down to ~6600!? The 2600k is @ 4.9Ghz with same settings as Prime 12hour stable (doesn't need that for this though).

Why is my CPU only giving me 6000 points?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Got a problem hoping for some help.
> First time trying this and I saw people talking about PPDs and how CPU alone may give you higher score - I was getting ~28000, so I stopped my GPU and now it's down to ~6600!? The 2600k is @ 4.9Ghz with same settings as Prime 12hour stable (doesn't need that for this though).
> Why is my CPU only giving me 6000 points?


Are you using "*Client-Type*" "*Advanced*"?


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Ok, so leave EOC ID blank or use mine from before?


If you're talking the EOC ID field in HFM that doesn't matter. It just pulls up the stats from their site to display.


----------



## Hambone07si

Ok, it's running. 3930k @ 4.5ghz and a old gtx 260. 54,500 PPD with Gpu Tracker V2. Simple and easy enough to use at work and still get things done. Sorry I can't give the system totally up, but this isn't bad.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> If you're talking the EOC ID field in HFM that doesn't matter. It just pulls up the stats from their site to display.


Ok, thanks bud


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Ok, it's running. 3930k @ 4.5ghz and a old gtx 260. 54,500 PPD with Gpu Tracker V2. Simple and easy enough to use at work and still get things done. Sorry I can't give the system totally up, but this isn't bad.
> 
> Ok, thanks bud


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Ok, it's running. 3930k @ 4.5ghz and a old gtx 260. 54,500 PPD with Gpu Tracker V2. Simple and easy enough to use at work and still get things done. Sorry I can't give the system totally up, but this isn't bad.


Wow, seeing the PPD for that 6099 on your 3930k made me







a little. My poor Q9550 is only getting 16.9k PPD on the same project.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Are you using "*Client-Type*" "*Advanced*"?


If you mean this (this is what my google-fu showed me), then I've just changed it (stopped / started the program) but nothing changed. I haven't done this before so if it's some other option.. let me know.


----------



## kzim9

My GTX 550 went down again over the night? I even reset the clocks back to default.....

On another wierd note, both temps on the 3930k and 2600k seemed to have drop 5'C since I first started them. They have been running 24/7.......

Also how do I get bigger projects for my 3930? I think that it can do better than 50360 PPD for a 8013.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you mean this (this is what my google-fu showed me), then I've just changed it (stopped / started the program) but nothing changed. I haven't done this before so if it's some other option.. let me know.


It should take effect once the current project finishes and a new one starts up.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you mean this (this is what my google-fu showed me), then I've just changed it (stopped / started the program) but nothing changed. I haven't done this before so if it's some other option.. let me know.


That's exactly what i mean. Although i can't promise that's the issue.

Also im fairly certain it wont take effect until the next work unit.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Got a problem hoping for some help.
> First time trying this and I saw people talking about PPDs and how CPU alone may give you higher score - I was getting ~28000, so I stopped my GPU and now it's down to ~6600!? The 2600k is @ 4.9Ghz with same settings as Prime 12hour stable (doesn't need that for this though).
> Why is my CPU only giving me 6000 points?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Okay first of all, you'll get the best PPD if you fold on your GTX 580 and i7 2600K at the same time. That thing said about GPUs crippling SMP client is only true for AMD GPUs and 3 or more nVidia clients. Your 580 will be fine.

With that out of the way, highlight the CPU client and post a screenshot again (iaw I'd like to see the stats on the 2600K)


----------



## ShtKck

Hrm. Why is it that both my graphics cards are literally the same model but their PPD is so vastly different? One is raking in 8k PPD and the other only 3K. Any insights?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> Hrm. Why is it that both my graphics cards are literally the same model but their PPD is so vastly different? One is raking in 8k PPD and the other only 3K. Any insights?


Are you only folding on your GPUs or is your CPU folding too?

@error-id10t

I think I've found the issue. Judging by your ETA you have a TPF of 40 seconds so on an P8014 this means that you get around 20k PPD. If I look at your credit however it would seem that the client/v7 is not calculating your bonus but is basing your PPD on the base points. Have you made sure to insert a passkey and OCNChimpin as username along with 37726 as team number?

If you didn't do this then fill in the passkey and other things mentioned above, and delete the current WU and download a new one since all credit will be lost after changing this config.

*NOTE: only do this if you did not fill in the info mentioned above!*

EDIT:

I see you filled in the team name and number on a second glance though


----------



## Juggernaut

Maybe your CPU cant feed both cards enough? Or its the WU that makes the difference. On both im not sure though..


----------



## Disturbed117

I have been getting a lot of 8001 Work units.


----------



## Hambone07si

One of our drafters isn't here today and I build him a i7 950 @ 4ghz. Maybe I should go fire that rig up for a day. Tomorrow I would have to stop it though. Worth it or no. Does that qualify as a person quitting if I did?


----------



## error-id10t

Ok thanks guys, it's now pumping @ 58000 points after completing the first one.

BTW: are the points going for the team automatically or is something more needed besides having the details in the program already?


----------



## cytrik

tweaked the PPD a bit again, and i got an even better jump now, lets go, lets go


fight on fight on!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ok thanks guys, it's now pumping @ 58000 points after completing the first one.
> BTW: are the points going for the team automatically or is something more needed besides having the details in the program already?


If you have user name: OCNChimpin
team number: 37726
and paskey for bonus then you're all set


----------



## Hambone07si

Well, even better. Our drafter is on Vacation this week so I will let his pc run til the end of the CC. i7 950 @ 3.6ghz and a Gtx 550ti .

Will update with PPD in a few


----------



## Aqualoon

Have a few people at work on vacay this week - so tossed up the CPU client as we all run Core 2 Duo or higher processors here. Not much, but hoping to close that gap to first!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Chugging away here, only stopping to have a few games of BattleField 3 now and again, use the laptop for every thing else.
> I did try to fold on the laptop and the cores got up to 95c with in a minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I use the laptop to much to fold on it anyway, just let the big machine work away.
> 
> Changed the SMP folding to 10 cores a few days ago, and started folding on the 7970s again, it is giving me about 10,000 more PPD.


You could increase your PPD 2.5X by following the link in my sig. Just my opinion but with a 3930K and Radeon cards, I would consider smp 12 and not folding on the GPUs at all.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> You could increase your PPD 2.5X by following the link in my sig. Just my opinion but with a 3930K and Radeon cards, I would consider smp 12 and not folding on the GPUs at all.


I advised him to do it like that (minus the 7970s though). He says he get 10k PPd more this way though.

He can't fold 24/7 so bigadv is not going to work.


----------



## Hambone07si

Ok, letting the other pc settle in for a bit, but it looks like I'm getting around 28K PPD on 2nd rig and 57K PPD on my 1st rig. Not bad for work pumping out 85K PPD for a while.

Hey guys, doesn't GPU Tracker get a lot more PPD that Client Control? I'm getting 20K on a 950 3.6ghz and 48K on my 3930K 4.5ghz. Client control seems to get a lot lower PPD as I'm seeing what your posting. Gpu tracker is the easiest folding program to use by far. Some of you should try it if you getting such low PPD. Just a thought, we want to win right


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I advised him to do it like that (minus the 7970s though). He says he get 10k PPd more this way though.
> He can't fold 24/7 so bigadv is not going to work.


Ah, K. Thanks, so hard to keep up with this thread. Esp. after 5 hrs. sleep.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Chugging away here, only stopping to have a few games of BattleField 3 now and again, use the laptop for every thing else.
> 
> I did try to fold on the laptop and the cores got up to 95c with in a minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I use the laptop to much to fold on it anyway, just let the big machine work away.
> 
> Changed the SMP folding to 10 cores a few days ago, and started folding on the 7970s again, it is giving me about 10,000 more PPD.


Howdy, Numbers look good. But, you can be getting double-triple that CPU ppd by running linux in a vm.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1259412/how-to-get-140k-plus-ppd-from-your-overclocked-3930k-on-windows-7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Ok, it's running. 3930k @ 4.5ghz and a old gtx 260. 54,500 PPD with Gpu Tracker V2. Simple and easy enough to use at work and still get things done. Sorry I can't give the system totally up, but this isn't bad.
> 
> Ok, thanks bud


Same for you, get that 3930k runnin bigadv!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1259412/how-to-get-140k-plus-ppd-from-your-overclocked-3930k-on-windows-7


----------



## Hambone07si

Can't dude, it's my work pc and I have to do some work also. I have 2 pc's here at work running and have been running my tech bench at home when I'm there. Total from all 3 is over 110k PPD.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ah, K. Thanks, so hard to keep up with this thread. Esp. after 5 hrs. sleep.


It seems even the almighty Jedix suffers from this









I've read each post in this thread since the start of the CC though















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Howdy, Numbers look good. But, you can be getting double-triple that CPU ppd by running linux in a vm.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1259412/how-to-get-140k-plus-ppd-from-your-overclocked-3930k-on-windows-7


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Any GTX 680 users gotten their card to fold? And if so, how? We tried the changing of the GPU.txt without luck. Me and a fellow folder spent around 3 hours today in TV trying to solve this.


bottom of this page
http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1548388


----------



## Hambone07si

So what else can we do to get more growth? Is that just new pc's starting to fold? How does that and conversion grow? Please enlighten me.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So what else can we do to get more growth? Is that just new pc's starting to fold? How does that and conversion grow? Please enlighten me.


Conversion is ocnchimpin/team 37726 production in %.

Growth is 2012 PPD / 2011 PPD during the chimp challenge.


----------



## Hambone07si

So what can help raise those 2 area's? Get more folders? Have folders get more PPD per Pc? No one's explaining how to raise the numbers, just stating what they are. Lets raise the roof


----------



## eternal7trance

Wow yea I just realized my 680 wasn't folding at all. I'm going to try the fix when I get home.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So what can help raise those 2 area's? Get more folders? Have folders get more PPD per Pc? No one's explaining how to raise the numbers, just stating what they are. Lets raise the roof


Well it's pretty much self explanitory. The Nummerator needs to rise and/or the denominator needs to get as low as possible.

Iaw, more people need to fold for ocnchimpin and less under their own name in team 37726. Then conversion goes up.

For growth we need to fold more than we did last year (120 mil at the end). It all comes down on more ppd for ocnchimpin


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Conversion is ocnchimpin/team 37726 production in %.
> Growth is 2012 PPD / 2011 PPD during the chimp challenge.


This means that if members of team 37726, that's OCN, are still folding under their own usernames, it lowers our conversion points. So in other words if your not with us, your against us. ( In this context )

Growth is where we simply need more clients folding, so get all you can going.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So what can help raise those 2 area's? Get more folders? Have folders get more PPD per Pc? No one's explaining how to raise the numbers, just stating what they are. Lets raise the roof


How's that?

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> You could increase your PPD 2.5X by following the link in my sig. Just my opinion but with a 3930K and Radeon cards, I would consider smp 12 and not folding on the GPUs at all.


I have had a look at your link already, but I can only fold about 16-18 hours per day, so might not reach deadlines for the big work units.

Also, I was just folding on smp 12 and getting 45,000 - 55,000 PPD, I set it smp 10 and turned the cards on and now get 55,000 to 65,000 PPD

I can switch to VB and Linux folding, but will I have time ?

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/fullscreen.html?mode=m&year=2012&month=5&day=25&hour=12&min=00&sec=00&p0=256


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I have had a look at your link already, but I can only fold about 16-18 hours per day, so might not reach deadlines for the big work units.
> Also, I was just folding on smp 12 and getting 45,000 - 55,000 PPD, I set it smp 10 and turned the cards on and now get 55,000 to 65,000 PPD
> 
> I can switch to VB and Linux folding, but will I have time ?
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/fullscreen.html?mode=m&year=2012&month=5&day=25&hour=12&min=00&sec=00&p0=256


You can still follow the guide but not use bigadv tags. Not sure how much better ppd you'll get though.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I have had a look at your link already, but I can only fold about 16-18 hours per day, so might not reach deadlines for the big work units.
> Also, I was just folding on smp 12 and getting 45,000 - 55,000 PPD, I set it smp 10 and turned the cards on and now get 55,000 to 65,000 PPD
> 
> I can switch to VB and Linux folding, but will I have time ?
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/fullscreen.html?mode=m&year=2012&month=5&day=25&hour=12&min=00&sec=00&p0=256


Yes a 6904 would take you just over 3 days. That is if you're going 24/7. 2600K folders and lower should oneunit their bigadv client and switch over to regular SMP.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Well it's pretty much self explanitory. The Nummerator needs to rise and/or the denominator needs to get as low as possible.
> Iaw, more people need to fold for ocnchimpin and less under their own name in team 37726. Then conversion goes up.
> For growth we need to fold more than we did last year (120 mil at the end). It all comes down on more ppd for ocnchimpin


Thanks for clarifying for me. I wasn't understanding that correct, but do now. What would happen if I stole some EVGA folders and had them fold for us?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying for me. I wasn't understanding that correct, but do now. What would happen if I stole some EVGA folders and had them fold for us?


If you find the right ones we'd beat OCF easily. Evga is only folding between 25-40% of their capacity anyways. They probably want their evga bucks though, but you can try.


----------



## Hackcremo

I wish i have water cooling parts now..all my hardware were folding at their peak temps..80'c..
Felt hot like a









There still a lot of headroom but its limited due to the heat produced..fold on guys..


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> If you find the right ones we'd beat OCF easily. Evga is only folding between 25-40% of their capacity anyways. They probably want their evga bucks though, but you can try.


I built their pc's and I'll make them or I'll go turn off their overclocks and tell them Tuff $h1t









Did I just see T32 drop from 285.xx to 284.xx and we are still going up


----------



## Hatchet

My silly 3570k. Im 24/7 stable at 4.6 @ 1.28v 70C Burn. But it takes 1.41v to be stable at 4.7

-_-

Oh Ivy Bridge......


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> I wish i have water cooling parts now..all my hardware were folding at their peak temps..80'c..
> Felt hot like a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There still a lot of headroom but its limited due to the heat produced..fold on guys..


Yeah my 2600K is clocked to the limit now @4.95 and reaches 85C. Definately not preferable, but it puts out 90k PPD though so it's for a good reason.

@Hambone the day before yesterday we had 50CP gap between T32 and ocn. Yesterday it became 45CP, this morning was 55CP and now we're back at 50CP. This needs to change.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Wow yea I just realized my 680 wasn't folding at all. I'm going to try the fix when I get home.


you should get another 16-17k from it, not bad for a bodge, maybe more once the client is optimised for 6xx?
although mine only boosts to 1215Mhz, so you may get more if you got a good chip


----------



## Krusher33

For my Ubuntu server, I followed this guide but used more appropriate tags.

But I didn't realized that the client is for >2 cores.

What's the best way to re-do?

Even if I don't get it up and running in time for CC... I'd like to have it going for fold-a-thons.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah my 2600K is clocked to the limit now @4.95 and reaches 85C. Definately not preferable, but it puts out 90k PPD though so it's for a good reason.
> @Hambone the day before yesterday we had 50CP gap between T32 and ocn. Yesterday it became 45CP, this morning was 55CP and now we're back at 50CP. This needs to change.


my 2700k limited at 4.6ghz, 1.36 vcore load..i wish to push till 4.9 but fear off higher temperature..
nice ppd u got..sure u have higher speed RAM..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm maybe that GPU oc wasn't stable, though hard to say. I came in Sunday to check and the pc was BSOD, but it may have overheated since I think they turn off AC on the weekends







I reset it up with all stock clocks and it made it through the night and still going so I think I'll leave it alone now for consistent ppd.

Is our growth stat going down or is it pretty static? It looks like our conversion is pretty solid, near 80% is quite good for the amount of members we have to harass (though it could obviously be better).


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm maybe that GPU oc wasn't stable, though hard to say. I came in Sunday to check and the pc was BSOD, but it may have overheated since I think they turn off AC on the weekends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reset it up with all stock clocks and it made it through the night and still going so I think I'll leave it alone now for consistent ppd.
> Is our growth stat going down or is it pretty static? It looks like our conversion is pretty solid, near 80% is quite good for the amount of members we have to harass (though it could obviously be better).


That was a huge risk to turn off AC while folding.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm maybe that GPU oc wasn't stable, though hard to say. I came in Sunday to check and the pc was BSOD, but it may have overheated since I think they turn off AC on the weekends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reset it up with all stock clocks and it made it through the night and still going so I think I'll leave it alone now for consistent ppd.
> Is our growth stat going down or is it pretty static? It looks like our conversion is pretty solid, near 80% is quite good for the amount of members we have to harass (though it could obviously be better).
> 
> 
> 
> That was a huge risk to turn off AC while folding.
Click to expand...

I have no control over it, its set for the whole building.

Did anyone do the math, how much PPD do we need to get our growth high enough to win? Where is the break even point?


----------



## Krusher33

Awhile back, Z said we did about 12 million PPD last year. Gotta remember that even if we're doing better than last year, we need to do better than the other teams' growth as well.


----------



## Bloitz

Woops, appearently I was folding @ 35% CPU capacity (put it like that because I really wanted to play some BF3 with my brother while he was home, he doesn't want to fold on his 2500k though, he's having some problems stabilizing it and he doesn't want my help







)

Fixed it now and will leave my PC folding for longer. I admit I haven't really been keeping it up and running







(haven't been folding much at all lately TBH







)


----------



## JedixJarf

FOLD MOAR!>!!>>!>!>!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> 
> 
> FOLD MOAR!>!!>>!>!>!


Man, that's a "Jar Head" if I ever saw one


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Awhile back, Z said we did about 12 million PPD last year. Gotta remember that even if we're doing better than last year, we need to do better than the other teams' growth as well.


Humm, does that mean we have to compete on the same level as they do for growth? T32 is at max growth, but that doesn't necessarily say how much over % they are in that category. They could be 3x, 4x (for example) or more over their last years ppd. We would have to match or beat THAT amount? Meaning we would have to be performing 3x, 4x, 5x our last year's ppd to overtake their growth?


----------



## FromUndaChz

I feel like the growth category is kind of silly.. but what do I know lol

If it were up to me it would be all about which team was getting the most points.. and I don't say that simply because we're leading in points - it just seems to me that more points = more good than anything else in terms of helping to cure disease.


----------



## Hambone07si

Yeah, I'm a little confused about the scoring myself. Why are we stuck at 110.0? Or is 110.0 the number for our total points last year and we could be at 240.0 now?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Yeah, I'm a little confused about the scoring myself. Why are we stuck at 110.0? Or is 110.0 the number for our total points last year and we could be at 240.0 now?


110 is the total number of points anyone can have in a single category.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> 110 is the total number of points anyone can have in a single category.


Why have a max in a category? This is silly lol - If we're maxed on points, why am I folding on two machines and sweating my balls off?


----------



## kyismaster

Well, it seems like all hell broke loose while I was asleep.

great work as usual.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Why have a max in a category? This is silly lol - If we're maxed on points, why am I folding on two machines and sweating my balls off?


Because we need more points in growth. Basically more ppd we have the more growth we have from last years CC PPD.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Why have a max in a category? This is silly lol - If we're maxed on points, why am I folding on two machines and sweating my balls off?


we are actually bellow last years average...


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> we are actually bellow last years average...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Because we need more points in growth. Basically more ppd we have the more growth we have from last years CC PPD.


I will keep folding then (and after CC).. but basically what you guys are saying is that we're screwed without lots more folders... right?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Why have a max in a category? This is silly lol - If we're maxed on points, why am I folding on two machines and sweating my balls off?


The number of points that others have in a category that we have maxed is determined by their percentage of our points, so while we can't go higher than 110 in any category, if we do better we can make the second place in that category get less points out of it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> I will keep folding then (and after CC).. but basically what you guys are saying is that we're screwed without lots more folders... right?


what is really happening is whoever folded last year isn't here or, most of our folders are gone, that should be here.

OCN point total vs OCNchimpin points

also along with that

# of OCN folders that switched to OCN chimpin falls under conversion?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *# of OCN folders that switched to OCN chimpin falls under conversion?*


yes.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> what is really happening is whoever folded last year isn't here or, most of our folders are gone, that should be here.
> OCN point total vs OCNchimpin points
> also along with that
> # of OCN folders that switched to OCN chimpin falls under conversion?


I see.. thanks for the explanations guys!









Getting a measly ~18,000 PPD on my two rigs combined for the past couple of days - 4 more to go!


----------



## Hambone07si

I didn't fold last year but I'm here now


----------



## kyismaster

hey Jedi, I have a Big boy dropping in 24 hours.

when does yours drop?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I didn't fold last year but I'm here now


Glad to have ya, I wasn't here either, but, shoot, I gave it all I got.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> hey Jedi, I have a Big boy dropping in 24 hours.


Still a good 74hrs for me though.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Still a good 74hrs for me though.


you'll make it on time.


----------



## Redwoodz

Who agreed to these rules? The scoring is just plain crap. Just my 2 cents.

Anyways I have been getting a ton of errors all of a sudden, mainly on the 7014 project and another similar numbered project. Thought it was because I was using smp-5, but turns out it does the same with 4 or 6 cores. Couldn't give you an error code because the whole program became locked up,graphics unreadable and everything. It would run for around 30 min and then pop-up a C++ runtime error,with something like "Cairo-exception". Tried unchecking cpu optimizations,same thing. It may have something to do with running on W8, but it's been working fine prior to last night. It is now running project 8014 just fine, but those 7014's were giving me 24-26K on the cpu alone when they were working.


----------



## kyismaster

I think after chimp challenge im gonna take apart my rig and inspect it lol.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> hey Jedi, I have a Big boy dropping in 24 hours.
> when does yours drop?


Well, 6901's aren't really /that/ big 

next bigadv drop is in 15 hours. Get a 3930k so your 6901 tps are like 16 mins.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Well, 6901's aren't really /that/ big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next bigadv drop is in 15 hours. Get a 3930k so your 6901 tps are like 16 mins.


lmao.

In due time.

in due time...

as in, maybe this winter









my TPF isn't that far off.

my TPF is 28mins

What I really need is a new mobo:

reports of 1.82vcore spike while I was gone.... I gotta see if the contact points look burn't at the bottom if it actually happened.

if not, its a false positive.


----------



## Krusher33

This year's points system has been the best by far.

Yeah it's really really tough for us to get to 110 pts in the growth category because of our size but if you think about it... ALL the other teams don't have a chance of getting 110 pts in the total pts category.

The team with the fewest pts last year should have a great advantage in the growth category like we do in the points category but it doesn't appear that they're adding more folders.

Just keep pushing and keep trying to get more clients or people folding. You just never know what happens.

In reality this is like a marathon race especially for someone who wouldn't have a chance of placing in the top 50%; the fact that they didn't quit and actually finished the race is a great feeling. If your rig survived the entire 10 days of folding like crazy... you've a heck of a rig.







As I understand it... no Prime test beats that.


----------



## omega17

I've got a 6903 dropping in... 32 hours


----------



## MacG32

I've almost killed my ASRock 4-M board and have already purchased a replacement board (in sig)...lol Keep on truckin'! Get your friends, family, acquaintances, neighbors, coworkers, and clients to help fold for the next 4 days. I'm sure just folding v7 for 96 hours won't hurt or bother anyone.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

If it were only folding points you could just hand over the points to evga. We can feel confident now because they aren't motivated but if they were, we would have like 60-70 CP in points with all other teams like 10-20 CPs in that category.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Who agreed to these rules? The scoring is just plain crap. Just my 2 cents.


while i am all for the spirit of competition for a good cause, i agree with ^ 100%. This is my first time folding for OCN or their contests, i have been folding on my own for god knows how long now, on different names and accounts, or just anonymously. but this whole "whoever wins, doesn't really win" thing is kinda crappy, and in all honesty, it doesn't motivate me to fold for OCN again, *THIS DOES NOT* however mean i wont, because i know what folding is, and what it does, so i will continue doing it as long as i am alive and have a working machine, but in all honesty, this puts a damper on the "competition" if you will, in the sense that, as you see yourself crossing the finish line in first, then you get told "no, the guy behind you really won" it just..frustrates if anything


----------



## kyismaster

we made the rules? lol


----------



## kyismaster

a pure point based competition woulda been still interesting,

OCC kinda keeps up with us in raw points

EVGA is just out of the world some how in raw points.

lol

I still thought it was pretty fair.

TS russia is really high too.

What we really should have done was get all of the forums OCN, OCC, EVGA, ETC

and put it against that 17tera flop AWACH server.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> a pure point based competition woulda been still interesting,
> OCC kinda keeps up with us in raw points
> EVGA is just out of the world some how in raw points.
> lol
> I still thought it was pretty fair.
> TS russia is really high too.
> What we really should have done was get all of the forums OCN, OCC, EVGA, ETC
> and put it against that 17tera flop AWACH server.


EVGA would pwn all and the "little" teams would have no chance at all. That's why the rules were altered in the first place. We did win in 2009 when we had barnettworks and then [H]ardApe stopped participating. I don't know the exact reason but that's what they were saying.

Anyways the current system is fine. I just don't get why OCF is keeping up with us in points. They weren't that great at all previous years (hence the rediculous growth).


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> while i am all for the spirit of competition for a good cause, i agree with ^ 100%. This is my first time folding for OCN or their contests, i have been folding on my own for god knows how long now, on different names and accounts, or just anonymously. but this whole "whoever wins, doesn't really win" thing is kinda crappy, and in all honesty, it doesn't motivate me to fold for OCN again, *THIS DOES NOT* however mean i wont, because i know what folding is, and what it does, so i will continue doing it as long as i am alive and have a working machine, but in all honesty, this puts a damper on the "competition" if you will, in the sense that, as you see yourself crossing the finish line in first, then you get told "no, the guy behind you really won" it just..frustrates if anything


It's very hard to make it competitive and inclusive for all the teams. This is the best it's ever been, previous years have focused on different ways to win and each one favors a particular team. OCC are winning because they've grown more and converted more. Yes some of [h] have gone over to help them, but I doubt it's that many. FWIW [h] gave up on the competition for reasons not too disimilar to yours. What may have helped occ was getting all their boincers and hwbot peeps on the team. While ocn instead had a boinc pentathlon happening at the same time. Obviously bigger teams have a harder time with growth, but that's countered by the points category. Theoretically conversion is team size neutral. So anyway, I at least think it's way fairer than it's ever been. We'll find out afterwards what OCC are doing to grow so much


----------



## bakageta

Eesh, why does it NEVER fail that I have hardware problems during the CC, every year? This year, it was a pump failure and lack of any stock cooling to get my GPUs running... >_< Up and running FINALLY, better late than never.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> while i am all for the spirit of competition for a good cause, i agree with ^ 100%. This is my first time folding for OCN or their contests, i have been folding on my own for god knows how long now, on different names and accounts, or just anonymously. but this whole "whoever wins, doesn't really win" thing is kinda crappy, and in all honesty, it doesn't motivate me to fold for OCN again, *THIS DOES NOT* however mean i wont, because i know what folding is, and what it does, so i will continue doing it as long as i am alive and have a working machine, but in all honesty, this puts a damper on the "competition" if you will, in the sense that, as you see yourself crossing the finish line in first, then you get told "no, the guy behind you really won" it just..frustrates if anything


Personally, I think this is the best set of rules for the CC yet. It's difficult to have a fair competition when team sizes vary so much, and the inclusion of multiple categories actually gives smaller teams a chance.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakageta*
> 
> Eesh, why does it NEVER fail that I have hardware problems during the CC, every year? This year, it was a pump failure and lack of any stock cooling to get my GPUs running... >_< Up and running FINALLY, better late than never.
> Personally, I think this is the best set of rules for the CC yet. It's difficult to have a fair competition when team sizes vary so much, and the inclusion of multiple categories actually gives smaller teams a chance.


i know despite me saying "not trying to be a dick here" will just make my statement worse, but isn't "the bigger you are the harder you'll fall" a bit outdated? i mean i am all for farmer's markets instead of walmart, but i wouldn't let the owner of a farmer's market run my business if i owned one, i´d want some super walmart regional manager or something you know? despite that being said, i don't mind the playing field being balanced and fair, but i for one find it odd that the only way you can accomplish that, is by handicapping teams(?)

what would happen to bastketball, if all of a sudden you said "oh, kobe and lebron, you can't play this season cuz you're too good" ?

again, these are just ramblings, and my 2 cents, not here to offend anyone, just wondering if things couldn't be balanced in another more effective manner? and even MORE balanced point system of some sort


----------



## Krusher33

Inb4whynothavecategoriesbasedonsize: I much rather be competing against 5+ teams than just 2 others...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> *snip* ... just wondering if things couldn't be balanced in another more effective manner? and even MORE balanced point system of some sort


They're working on it. It has been much improved compared to last year. Kinda hard to find a system out of the air and test it. The only way to test something like this is in a real life scenario.


----------



## kyismaster

True, it would be nice if it was split into districts. like normal folding teams do.


----------



## omega17

we get someone with this attitude every time: I'm the biggest and bestest so I win and I'm taking my ball home







I like to call this 'america syndrome'








we all know who the biggest producers are; the point of these competitions is to encourage participation, to increase numbers, and to bring a fun competitive edge to it. The smaller teams would never bother if it was purely points based, and that would suck.

Folding is all about teamwork, about coming together for a common goal; if you're out to pwn some n00bs, you're in the wrong place.

inb4gfhdjdmngbfhrjnbndbzbzvxczxz.


----------



## kyismaster

why [H] helped OCF is beyond me.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> what would happen to bastketball, if all of a sudden you said "oh, kobe and lebron, you can't play this season cuz you're too good" ?


Well, a more fair comparison would be we can't allow 10 players on the court at a time for only one team, just because they have a bigger roster.


----------



## RedStapler

I've just started folding for the team... But eff u guys I'm taking my legos and going home.

Nah, j/k.









What do I need to post in my proof? I'm already over 50% on a WU


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> we get someone with this attitude every time: I'm the biggest and bestest so I win and I'm taking my ball home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to call this 'america syndrome'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all know who the biggest producers are; the point of these competitions is to encourage participation, to increase numbers, and to bring a fun competitive edge to it. The smaller teams would never bother if it was purely points based, and that would suck.
> Folding is all about teamwork, about coming together for a common goal; if you're out to pwn some n00bs, you're in the wrong place.
> inb4gfhdjdmngbfhrjnbndbzbzvxczxz.


1st)i´m not from america
2nd)i always root for the underdog, it's just this system is a bit absurd in saying "you win,but you don't"
3rd)it's not an attitude, it's a questioning of something that i do not understand (btw looking over the last few pages, i dont seem to be the ONLY one not understanding this system fully), and this is me asking a bit to be explained, i don't know the background info on these competitions as this is my first one
4th)"we get someone with this kind of response every time" which in turn just makes me want to take my ball, and keep folding anonymously, or in this case, another team just to spite people like you

as i previously stated, i am not here to offend anyone, but if you want to make a mission of pissing someone off about this, then sure, that route still exists
this statement also paints a picture as to a "possible" reason why you DON'T get more people involved
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakageta*
> 
> Well, a more fair comparison would be we can't allow 10 players on the court at a time for only one team, just because they have a bigger roster.


this is more of an answer i was looking for, thank you


----------



## UNOE

This is a repost I posted it in wrong thread before but I need this answered with exact time.

I managed to finally get a Bigadv WU with my 2700K it will drop on 05.25 at 2pm-3pm Pacific Standard time (California) will this be before the CC is over ?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I've just started folding for the team... But eff u guys I'm taking my legos and going home.
> Nah, j/k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do I need to post in my proof? I'm already over 50% on a WU


Nice to see you joining RedStapler









You need to mail a screenshot of the client showiing that you've fold 50% of a WU under OCNChimpin name and 37726 team number along with your OCN username in the same screenshot.

Mail to [email protected]









@UNOE which unit?

6904 or 6903?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why [H] helped OCF is beyond me.


It wasn't official but I think they wanted to put evga down to third place lol. Rivalry of #2 vs #1 and the background of how H feel evga got there by corporate bribing. Or something like that.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> 4th)"we get someone with this kind of response every time" which in turn just makes me want to take my ball, and keep folding anonymously, or in this case, another team just to spite people like you


Personally, I'm indifferent as to who you actually fold for, I'm just happy someone else is interested in furthering the cause, for whatever reason. Ignore some of the hostile attitudes though, people get defensive pretty easily. The large teams put out a pretty consistent amount of points no matter what, but events like this help get new people interested in many communities, and in order to keep these smaller communities interested in the events, they do need some way to stay competitive. I like to win as much as the next person, but a competition where the results aren't even close are rarely fun for anyone, certainly not the people who have no chance at all.


----------



## omega17

Do whatever you like to spite me, just make sure you keep folding









You can't say it's a "you win, but you don't" situation, when the criteria for 'victory' are clearly outlined when you sign up to much more than "most points wins", and have been further clarified since: we simply are not bossing one particular parameter, required in this contest to win.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakageta*
> 
> Personally, I'm indifferent as to who you actually fold for, I'm just happy someone else is interested in furthering the cause, for whatever reason. Ignore some of the hostile attitudes though, people get defensive pretty easily. The large teams put out a pretty consistent amount of points no matter what, but events like this help get new people interested in many communities, and in order to keep these smaller communities interested in the events, they do need some way to stay competitive. I like to win as much as the next person, but a competition where the results aren't even close are rarely fun for anyone, certainly not the people who have no chance at all.


i agree completely with you, it´s not fun to win when you don't actually have to try, and this kind of post is the kind that draws in attention, and i will follow your advice, as it currently applies it seems,and also thank you for replying in a polite manner
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Do whatever you like to spite me, just make sure you keep folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't say it's a "you win, but you don't" situation, when the criteria for 'victory' are clearly outlined when you sign up to much more than "most points wins", and have been further clarified since: we simply are not bossing one particular parameter, required in this contest to win.


the other people i have interacted with in this community, offset you, and i am glad for it, but personally, you need to not approach every situation as if i´m trashing your way of life, because if you are doing so, then you can say you yourself are doing the "american" way of thinking, don't just outright assume, and stop being so defensive, you have 300 nukes, but you are mad 1 person gets 1?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> @UNOE which unit?
> 6904 or 6903?


I started a 6904 unit 14 hours ago. its at 15%


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakageta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> 4th)"we get someone with this kind of response every time" which in turn just makes me want to take my ball, and keep folding anonymously, or in this case, another team just to spite people like you
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm indifferent as to who you actually fold for, I'm just happy someone else is interested in furthering the cause, for whatever reason. Ignore some of the hostile attitudes though, people get defensive pretty easily. The large teams put out a pretty consistent amount of points no matter what, but events like this help get new people interested in many communities, and in order to keep these smaller communities interested in the events, they do need some way to stay competitive. I like to win as much as the next person, but a competition where the results aren't even close are rarely fun for anyone, certainly not the people who have no chance at all.
Click to expand...

I'm not hostile or defensive, and I pretty much said exactly what you've said here









cytrik I totally cannot understand your post about nukes, but I'm sure you've misunderstood what I'm trying to say.


----------



## RedStapler

Posted in the sign up thread


----------



## TheBlademaster01

UNOE

If it's a 6903 you can squeeze it in since those take about 80hrs @~4.8

6904 will not.

Here's a timer









EDIT:

What's the TPF (time between %s)


----------



## RedStapler

Should I be worrying about what kind of units I'm doing or anything? I just did the quick setup...


----------



## cytrik

i just got a 6097 (R0, C59, G288) and my PPD took a HUGE dive, anyway to fix it?
it downloaded a new core before it started, TPF is 19m44s >_>


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I started a 6904 unit 14 hours ago. its at 15%


Are running the HFM.NET client in windows, it tells you the ETA for each of your folding clients. Dead simple to setup too.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Should I be worrying about what kind of units I'm doing or anything? I just did the quick setup...


Nope, just if you're doing bigadv, those are units that can take 4-5 days of priming


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> i just got a 6097 (R0, C59, G288) and my PPD took a HUGE dive, anyway to fix it?
> it downloaded a new core before it started, TPF is 19m44s >_>


AHAHAHAHA.

6097 is a regular SMP,

and takes extremely long.

you can try to go to "user/appdata/roaming/[email protected]/work/delete the SMP unit according to the [email protected] client"

and restart [email protected] control


----------



## RedStapler

Ok then... any chance of winning anything? (Not that it matters in the end - I'm gonna let her run nonstop to the end of the competition.)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Ok then... any chance of winning anything? (Not that it matters in the end - I'm gonna let her run nonstop to the end of the competition.)


I estimate a 40% conditional chance of winning.

without being conditional.

I declare 15% chance of winning.


----------



## RedStapler

Well, it'll be fun to see if I snag any prizes. I hope my contribution to the team's efforts makes a noticable difference.


----------



## omega17

Please don't delete the unit.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Please don't delete the unit.


i actually never do, it pains me to run through it, but i hate feeling so guilty and bad if i contemplate deleting something that is going to help someone's work against a disease, not to mention it is frowned upon in almost every folding community i've ever visited


----------



## omega17

I just checked my history and I had one 6097 and it had a TPF of 3:20, for 15k ppd.

If you're folding on that BD then I'd say your TPF seems a little high


----------



## UNOE

TDF is 1:08 the ETA is 4 days. I had it set at lower priority. I'm going to try to raise up the priority and not use the computer for next few days. I'll check it in a few hours if I can only lower TDF a little ill make it.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> I just checked my history and I had one 6097 and it had a TPF of 3:20, for 15k ppd.
> If you're folding on that BD then I'd say your TPF seems a little high


like i said, it threw me off that the ppd dropped so bad
it was with the smp -6 flag and only 3gb RAM allocated to the vbox


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> TDF is 1:08 the ETA is 4 days. I had it set at lower priority. I'm going to try to raise up the priority and not use the computer for next few days. I'll check it in a few hours if I can only lower TDF a little ill make it.


I'm also folding a 6904. I Oc'ed my i7 200MHz to make it though.

I used to have 65:50 TPF @ 4.75 now I have 62:40. A difference of 5 hrs in ETA


----------



## Scorpion667

got 87 hours in this weekend =)
No errors

Temps got a bit hot, but the rig was in a non ventilated room the entire time while I was camping


----------



## cytrik

maybe it has something to do with the cores?
the last projects i've had used GRO-A4,but this one it's GRO-A3 ?


----------



## blazed_1

You should be getting around the same PPD but if you don't want the bigger wu's like 6097 turn off advmethods.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I'm also folding a 6904. I Oc'ed my i7 200MHz to make it though.
> I used to have 65:50 TPF @ 4.75 now I have 62:40. A difference of 5 hrs in ETA


Yeah I only need like 1 to 2 hours more I think. I'll be dropping it right at the end. Maybe if we still have a chance to win it would enough to put us over. It would be like a glorious grand slam in the bottom of the ninth.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> You should be getting around the same PPD but if you don't want the bigger wu's like 6097 turn off advmethods.


ty sir, this is what i was hoping someone would shine light upon


----------



## solar0987

OMG ive beenw orking so much i didnt start it!!!!

OMG starting right NOW~


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> OMG ive beenw orking so much i didnt start it!!!!
> OMG starting right NOW~


Better late then never : /


----------



## Nocturin

This is the second time this gas happened on my gpu w/ latests whql drivers. never got higher than 78c and stock clocks, any ideas?


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Better late then never : /


Totally!


----------



## Warfox101

Pump failure on my cards loop last night, good thing i was not folding them only my cpu.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This is the second time this gas happened on my gpu w/ latests whql drivers. never got higher than 78c and stock clocks, any ideas?


It's possible your ram is instable, tends to lead to a lot of failed wu's.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR




----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> Pump failure on my cards loop last night, good thing i was not folding them only my cpu.


Aww crap... sorry to hear that. Is your rig okay?


----------



## kyismaster

Have you guys ever wondered if your WU is the one that finds the cure?

If it does, do you win money?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Have you guys ever wondered if your WU is the one that finds the cure?
> If it does, do you win money?


Unlikely but its a nice thought to be "the one".


----------



## Warfox101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Aww crap... sorry to hear that. Is your rig okay?


Cards seem to be fine. Temps were 80 when i noticed this morning. i'm glad i bought that spare PMP450s pump from eBay.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> Cards seem to be fine. Temps were 80 when i noticed this morning. i'm glad i bought that spare PMP450s pump from eBay.


80c is ok for a GPU.

lucky it wasn't 100


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Have you guys ever wondered if your WU is the one that finds the cure?
> If it does, do you win money?


i do, and i don't want money, but it would be nice to be like renown, not for my own sake, but they say something like "computers are not just for gaming anymore, X guy helped cure x disease because of Folding" they then go on to make a report of what it is, and how you can become involved, i just don't get why more magazines,tv,newspapers,etc cover these kinds of projects, then again most news companies are owned and directed by people with agendas


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> Cards seem to be fine. Temps were 80 when i noticed this morning. i'm glad i bought that spare PMP450s pump from eBay.


Phew. The folding gods where with you man


----------



## kyismaster

Like my little lap oven?


----------



## Warfox101

With both my 5870's clocked to the max @ 100% and my i7920 running at 4.0GHz @ 100% I'm only getting 22322 PPD. When last knight i was getting over 23k+ with just my CPU. Im only getting 2570 PPD with my CPU right now. what the heck?


----------



## Warfox101

OH hello!... 40+ ppd


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> With both my 5870's clocked to the max @ 100% and my i7920 running at 4.0GHz @ 100% I'm only getting 22322 PPD. When last knight i was getting over 23k+ with just my CPU. Im only getting 2570 PPD with my CPU right now. what the heck?


seems like im gonna have to explain this a thousand times.

your GPU's are choking your CPU's because of unsupported code, you need to take off 2 cores or run cpu alone.

or not?


----------



## Jaygel

Hrm...just picked up a 7647 on my CPU. 34:14 TPF, 2.27 days till completion. I've never seen this one before!


----------



## Hambone07si

Well I Gog work pumping out 100k ppd running all day til it ends. Home will go another 40k or so. Wish the pair of 7970's could do something. Got a 550ti getting over 12k ppd. $110 well spent.


----------



## kyismaster

surprised no one yelled at me for 95c cpu.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> surprised no one yelled at me for 95c cpu.


meh... its the CC... danger is expected


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> meh... its the CC... danger is expected


meh, it runs like that, with or without CC


----------



## kyismaster

*HOLY COW GUYS, WE ARE 4 POINTS FROM FIRST!*
_(( just kidding, im pulling your leg ))
_


----------



## Sethy666

THAT was cruel


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> THAT was cruel












just checking if you were awake.

zodac is gonna smite me when she sees that.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> THAT was cruel


This ^


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just checking if you were awake.
> zodac is gonna smite me when she sees that.


Dont you be worrying about zodac... worry about us smiting you


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Dont you be worrying about zodac... worry about us smiting you


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *HOLY COW GUYS, WE ARE 4 POINTS FROM FIRST!*
> _(( just kidding, im pulling your leg ))_


You will get death. From all of us.


----------



## Warfox101

We are not doing to bad. Growth could be better.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> surprised no one yelled at me for 95c cpu.


95c!?! I'm yelling now







what in the hell are you doing LMAO







You crazy. You need a tune up? HAHAHA


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It's possible your ram is instable, tends to lead to a lot of failed wu's.


Its only on the gpu wu. I'm using the only XMP profile for my ram, i'll drop it to normal and see if it happens again.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> 95c!?! I'm yelling now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what in the hell are you doing LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You crazy. You need a tune up? HAHAHA


its a core 2 duo, its no biggy









max TDP is way over 100c


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> You will get death. From all of us.


I is scared now ; ___ ;


----------



## solar0987




----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its a core 2 duo, its no biggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max TDP is way over 100c


Yeah...those run hot. The one in my laptop while folding i've seen top 100


----------



## ugotd8

I kinda like the Sandy Bridge architecture...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> Yeah...those run hot. The one in my laptop while folding i've seen top 100












Hence, Why I call it " my little lap oven... " it sure kills thing's I probably need in the future.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I kinda like the Sandy Bridge architecture...


You sir, hold a monster within your hands, use it wisely


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I kinda like the Sandy Bridge architecture...











Nice!


----------



## Jaygel

Oh definitely! I can't even play games with it on my lap, between the CPU and the video card i burn up!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> Oh definitely! I can't even play games with it on my lap, between the CPU and the video card i burn up!


it some how migrated... and turned into a semi- mobile desktop lol.

so much for the concept of laptops


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!


Thanks. 

Fold on !


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Nice to see you joining RedStapler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to mail a screenshot of the client showiing that you've fold 50% of a WU under OCNChimpin name and 37726 team number along with your OCN username in the same screenshot.
> Mail to [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @UNOE which unit?
> 6904 or 6903?


What does this proof do, I see few posted screenshots here already?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah my 2600K is clocked to the limit now @4.95 and reaches 85C. Definately not preferable, but it puts out 90k PPD though so it's for a good reason.


How do you get so many points, I was happy to see mine go up to 58000 from the previous 28000, I'm clocked at 4.9Ghz with a GTX580 @ 950Mhz.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What does this proof do, I see few posted screenshots here already?
> How do you get so many points, I was happy to see mine go up to 58000 from the previous 28000, I'm clocked at 4.9Ghz with a GTX580 @ 950Mhz.


It enters you to win some prizes.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What does this proof do, I see few posted screenshots here already?
> How do you get so many points, I was happy to see mine go up to 58000 from the previous 28000, I'm clocked at 4.9Ghz with a GTX580 @ 950Mhz.


probably Bigadv's

and proof for a badge. (( literally, you get a badge ))


----------



## blizzard182cold

close to gaming time for me then tonight folding again all night


----------



## kyismaster

I would imagine worse case scenario, is me going all out in CC and get no prize at all










at least I did it for science, and our dear friend.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I would imagine worse case scenario, is me going all out in CC and get no prize at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least I did it for science, and our dear friend.


You've never met our friend Kevdog then, it can be much worse than just not winning a prize. In fact the odds are that you won't win a prize.


----------



## Jaygel

I would say worst case would be breaking my computer AND not winning a prize.

For science


----------



## jesusboots

Idk. I have not even entered for prize, broke a 3770k build the day before the competition started, and had to pay a $120 jump in my electricity bill from last month.

And even I think it can get worse. For example. We lose.


----------



## franz

Hello OCN.

Sorry I am late to the party.


----------



## kyismaster

err.

I can take a loss.

but, even though what im in here for cost much much much much less than a new rig.

I find it worth it.









and lol @ kevdog - poor guy









the thing is, I always win, when I don't want to win.









*UPDATE:*

our conversion is tickling 80.

and our growth is up too.


----------



## jesusboots

Maybe its time to stop caring?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Maybe its time to stop caring?


I stopped yesterday.









Im now here sitting, chilling with fellow folders.

.... Not Like I don't have much else to do, with my main folding hard. lol


----------



## kyismaster

I think [h] leaving OCF is the best thing that has happened to us this whole race.


----------



## jesusboots

I meant, if you dont want to win. Maybe we will?

Also, you have friends that are interested in computers?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I think [h] leaving OCF is the best thing that has happened to us this whole race.


Care to elaborate ?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Care to elaborate ?


[ H ] Was folding for OCF aka Overclockers.com, and some of their members left to begin folding back at [ H ].

so now we have a little more leverage.

and on a off topic note,

heres some comical relief:


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I stopped yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im now here sitting, chilling with fellow folders.
> .... Not Like I don't have much else to do, with my main folding hard. lol


^^^ Depressing. Esp. for new folders like me.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> ^^^ Depressing. Esp. for new folders like me.


Just saying I'm Chilling like a bob marley. seems to be working well. we gained 4 points today after all.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Just saying I'm Chilling like a bob marley. seems to be working well. we gained 4 points today after all.


Was referring to this: "Maybe its time to stop caring?"

To which I say never give up, never surrender!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

I get Project 11293 pretty much 95% of the time... and right now my laptop is working on a measly 8013


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Was referring to this: "Maybe its time to stop caring?"
> To which I say never give up, never surrender!


never said I gave up.

I just stopped worrying myself from looking at the graphs every 5 seconds.

instead maybe now every 10 minutes.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I get 11293 100% of the time.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> never said I gave up.
> I just stopped worrying myself from looking at the graphs every 5 seconds.
> instead maybe now every 10 minutes.


I was going to explain this, but my brain turns to mush around this time. I have have been messing with my oc for at least 2 hours now. For some reason my cpu downclocks after the first % of a wu it goes through, and have found it next to impossible to get it working correctly.

Heres a related song.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> I was going to explain this, but my brain turns to mush around this time. I have have been messing with my oc for at least 2 hours now. For some reason my cpu downclocks after the first % of a wu it goes through, and have found it next to impossible to get it working correctly.


Could be your VRMs are overheating ? You have a MOSFET block on that mobo ? If not, get some air going over the CPU area. Worth a shot.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

why is it that with any project I get, the Protein demo looks exactly the same? 11293 for Alzhiemers, or 8013 for Calcium Modulating Proteins?


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Could be your VRMs are overheating ? You have a MOSFET block on that mobo ? If not, get some air going over the CPU area. Worth a shot.


This makes sense. I can do this, like right now.

edit: there is a heatsink, but the sink gets hot enough to be too hot to touch. hooking up fan now.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Protein demo is absolutely worthless. Just hurts ppd.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> I was going to explain this, but my brain turns to mush around this time. I have have been messing with my oc for at least 2 hours now. For some reason my cpu downclocks after the first % of a wu it goes through, and have found it next to impossible to get it working correctly.
> Heres a related song.


lmao.

im about to pass out, gnight all.

my Big adv is dropping in about ~ 14 hours.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lmao.
> im about to pass out, gnight all.
> my Big adv is dropping in about ~ 14 hours.


Gnight


----------



## jesusboots

Well. My second cpu sensor in open hardware monitor seems to have dropped from 86 down to 67. Might have been the issue.

Now, if this is the case. I will be looking for a fan. I once saw at best buy 3-4 years ago, it hooked into a regular mobo fan header but was telescopic/bendable with a fan head at the end, something like that. If I could get one of those and direct it at the vrm heatsink directly, that may helmp more.

Outside of that, I will have to buy a nzxt 14cm case fan because for some reason, a 12cm would not have sufficed for the opening on this dang case.


----------



## RedStapler

Have had a couple 101's this evening. Just did a little tweaking to my voltages to try to stabilize, but it'd be great if I got some help with it right away. Anyone want to dive in?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Well. My second cpu sensor in open hardware monitor seems to have dropped from 86 down to 67. Might have been the issue.
> Now, if this is the case. I will be looking for a fan. I once saw at best buy 3-4 years ago, it hooked into a regular mobo fan header but was telescopic/bendable with a fan head at the end, something like that. If I could get one of those and direct it at the vrm heatsink directly, that may helmp more.
> Outside of that, I will have to buy a nzxt 14cm case fan because for some reason, a 12cm would not have sufficed for the opening on this dang case.


I think you mean this ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209044&Tpk=spotcool


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Have had a couple 101's this evening. Just did a little tweaking to my voltages to try to stabilize, but it'd be great if I got some help with it right away. Anyone want to dive in?


That is *exactly* where my 2600K is for 4.8 (1.408Vcore).


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I think you mean this ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209044&Tpk=spotcool


Yes, but for only a little more I think I can get this.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_401_595&products_id=33428









That is, if this is infact my issue. I have to order a cpu block and rad for the girls computer as soon as they have ek blocks back in stock anyway. Whats another $50







anyways.


----------



## cytrik

just dropped a 8042, and a 11293, so picking up more work before sleep, also for those of you that own d3
might wanna change your pw

post i made about d3 being hacked


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Yes, but for only a little more I think I can get this.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_401_595&products_id=33428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is, if this is infact my issue. I have to order a cpu block and rad for the girls computer as soon as they have ek blocks back in stock anyway. Whats another $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways.


I think we have a winner. Right after the release of SB-E when people were asking questions about why is their CPU downclocking, the stock answer was get a fan on the VRM heatsink.









At least during torture testing, and I guess in a way folding is torture.


----------



## RedStapler

And just hit my third 101 BSOD... i guess it's a bad idea to try to do anything else at all while it's folding?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> And just hit my third 101 BSOD... i guess it's a bad idea to try to do anything else at all while it's folding?


Argh, PM me your BIOS settings and I'll look them over if you'd like.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I think we have a winner. Right after the release of SB-E when people were asking questions about why is their CPU downclocking, the stock answer was get a fan on the VRM heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least during torture testing, and I guess in a way folding is torture.


Yes, it seems to be working just fine now, and through my troubles I managed to get [email protected] 1.392 and believe with a better vrm cooling solution I can get 4.9 or higher. I had it at 4.9 for around 2 hours the it just blue screened. And core temps was not my issue, voltage seems to be able to go up to 1.46 at around 84c.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Yes, it seems to be working just fine now, and through my troubles I managed to get [email protected] 1.392 and believe with a better vrm cooling solution I can get 4.9 or higher. I had it at 4.9 for around 2 hours the it just blue screened. And core temps was not my issue, voltage seems to be able to go up to 1.46 at around 84c.


FWIW, there is a huge jump from 4.8 to 4.9 on the X79 from my own experience. I settled at 4.8 because it's sick fast, and I don't have to set every ASUS VRM Digi+Power Control feature to extreme. I have T.Probe and Optimized and using Offset mode Vcore at 4.8, which seems to be to generate less heat from the MOSFETS than having to set those to extreme.

Of course, I could just be talking out of my donkey.


----------



## jesusboots

Pretty much what I have going. And the only things not set to auto. Offset +.30 c1e disabled. VtE enabled. Manual All Cores. Speedstep disabled.

It overclocks very similar to the way my 930 did. Except that only with to 4.5 with 1.46, but would do 4.4 @ 1.326 no sense at all.

This is okay for now, once the cc is over I will be seeing what I can do at that point.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Pretty much what I have going. And the only things not set to auto. Offset +.30 c1e disabled. VtE enabled. Manual All Cores. Speedstep disabled.
> It overclocks very similar to the way my 930 did. Except that only with to 4.5 with 1.46, but would do 4.4 @ 1.326 no sense at all.
> This is okay for now, once the cc is over I will be seeing what I can do at that point.


Yeah, some things I'd consider changing about your approach on the X79 platform.









Hit me up after the CC for some free opinions.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> just dropped a 8042, and a 11293, so picking up more work before sleep, also for those of you that own d3
> might wanna change your pw
> 
> post i made about d3 being hacked


Man I can't even be rid of 8042. Seems like every CPU Client has been 8042 since before CC even started. How many freakin parts are there to this thing?







I want some BigAdv!!!









Kay there. Now that I've thrown my little temper tantrum I should see BigAdv the next one.









~Ceadder


----------



## Warfox101

Well i got the laptop going and the wife's computer is doing a cool 10k. Getting ready to fire up my BlueVel. I had to taker her off line to get air bubbles out the video card loop.


----------



## RedStapler

finally got the message sent.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 66racer

(*posted in the complete v7 thread but seems all the folding conversation is in here for the CC)

Hi guys,

Im trying to get more people I know folding for the CC and hopefully as a lifelong thing too. I just dont want to be responsible for someone killing their pc since not many people I know have high end hardware. How do you properly set the max cpu use value? I saw a slider but didnt see any changes when I tested it on my pc. I was thinking of just having them set their cpu to 50-75% to keep temps safe.

Im sure I can get a lot of family members doing it since cancer runs in our family, its one of the few reasons why I enjoy folding and I know it would get a lot of others doing it too. Although I cant deny I enjoy the aspect of "points" and system stability when overclocked too


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Yeah, some things I'd consider changing about your approach on the X79 platform.


Such as? I got this cpu/mobo when I killed a extreme4gen3/3770k the day before the cc started, and only had it up and running on the second day. I had to re-run brand new tubing, clean out my blocks, buy new fans for my rad, then re solder the wires for my fans. So I pretty much was okay with the 4.6ghz I was running for my first wu which was a 6901. Then did a 6903 running at 4.798. Now I am on another 6903, and seem to finally be running properly at 4.8

I have had no time to actually go through and make sure things are the way they should be.
What about my oc do you see as wrong? Are there glaring issues?


Or is it my high offset?


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Man I can't even be rid of 8042. Seems like every CPU Client has been 8042 since before CC even started. How many freakin parts are there to this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want some BigAdv!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kay there. Now that I've thrown my little temper tantrum I should see BigAdv the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i know there's 39000 atoms to it xD


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

So uh i cant load the web config when i hit up that IP address.. What do?


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So uh i cant load the web config when i hit up that IP address.. What do?


virtualbox>settings>network>attached to>bridged adapter

You may have to re set up the vm instance though.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> (*posted in the complete v7 thread but seems all the folding conversation is in here for the CC)
> Hi guys,
> Im trying to get more people I know folding for the CC and hopefully as a lifelong thing too. I just dont want to be responsible for someone killing their pc since not many people I know have high end hardware. How do you properly set the max cpu use value? I saw a slider but didnt see any changes when I tested it on my pc. I was thinking of just having them set their cpu to 50-75% to keep temps safe.
> Im sure I can get a lot of family members doing it since cancer runs in our family, its one of the few reasons why I enjoy folding and I know it would get a lot of others doing it too. Although I cant deny I enjoy the aspect of "points" and system stability when overclocked too


Thanks for your efforts there racer.

If it is V7, I cant help you though... Im using GPU tracker v2 and there is no actve control to limit CPU use on that proggy.

Can some of the V7 users assist here?


----------



## blizzard182cold

if only i had a 2nd psu and spare amd 95 watt AM2 chip i`d run it with 4870`s in crossfirex 24/7 and play my games on my main rig lol


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Pretty much what I have going. And the only things not set to auto. Offset +.30 c1e disabled. VtE enabled. Manual All Cores. Speedstep disabled.
> It overclocks very similar to the way my 930 did. Except that only with to 4.5 with 1.46, but would do 4.4 @ 1.326 no sense at all.
> This is okay for now, once the cc is over I will be seeing what I can do at that point.


I wouldn't say anything is wrong. Not my style. I will say this since you asked:

C1E ON
SpeedStep ON
Turbo Ratio: All cores, adjustable in OS, 48

It just appears to me that there is no point in using offset mode if SpeedStep and C1E are disabled.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Man I can't even be rid of 8042. Seems like every CPU Client has been 8042 since before CC even started. How many freakin parts are there to this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want some BigAdv!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kay there. Now that I've thrown my little temper tantrum I should see BigAdv the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


It's too late for a bigadv at this point in the CC.

There should be a post in this forum since this will hurt our PPD badly.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I wouldn't say anything is wrong. Not my style. I will say this since you asked:
> C1E ON
> SpeedStep ON
> Turbo Ratio: All cores, adjustable in OS, 48
> It just appears to me that there is no point in using offset mode if SpeedStep and C1E are disabled.


Very good sense. Now that I am pretty sure its not the processor that is throttling, I should make those adjustment.

With speed step on, are you downclocking at all while a load?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Very good sense. Now that I am pretty sure its not the processor that is throttling, I should make those adjustment.
> With speed step on, are you downclocking at all while a load?


Nope, never. Load causes SpeedStep to disengage. Full POWR !









Also note that it's recommended to disable C3 and C6. Have a read thru this when you are bored.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Nope, never. Load causes SpeedStep to disengage. Full POWR !


Shhesh. Thanks, now I feel like a knuckle head. Will work this out after cc. Dont want to interupt this last bigadv in these last days.

Sorry about spelling become drastically worse all of the sudden, phone does not correct works.

Way past bed time, have a good night guys.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Very good sense. Now that I am pretty sure its not the processor that is throttling, I should make those adjustment.
> With speed step on, are you downclocking at all while a load?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, never. Load causes SpeedStep to disengage. Full POWR !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note that it's recommended to disable C3 and C6. Have a read thru this when you are bored.
Click to expand...

If you have good PSU, those shouldn't be an issue. I have them on all time. My HX750 is actually Gold Rated but Silver on Paper.


----------



## solar0987

Heres my proof


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Been folding the cowputer off and on since I can't sleep with it running, but my little server in the crawlspace has been folding away 24/7 and is almost done with it's first WU











I am so proud of that little mobile sempron ^_^


----------



## solar0987




----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Been folding the cowputer off and on since I can't sleep with it running, but my little server in the crawlspace has been folding away 24/7 and is almost done with it's first WU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of that little mobile sempron ^_^


awwwwww sempron!, been a while since i heard of one, GO GO little green machine!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> (*posted in the complete v7 thread but seems all the folding conversation is in here for the CC)
> Hi guys,
> Im trying to get more people I know folding for the CC and hopefully as a lifelong thing too. I just dont want to be responsible for someone killing their pc since not many people I know have high end hardware. How do you properly set the max cpu use value? I saw a slider but didnt see any changes when I tested it on my pc. I was thinking of just having them set their cpu to 50-75% to keep temps safe.
> Im sure I can get a lot of family members doing it since cancer runs in our family, its one of the few reasons why I enjoy folding and I know it would get a lot of others doing it too. Although I cant deny I enjoy the aspect of "points" and system stability when overclocked too


Huh, I never thought to try messing with that. I doesn't seem to do anything for me either, the client continues to run near full tilt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> awwwwww sempron!, been a while since i heard of one, GO GO little green machine!


When that WU finishes, we're sure to win! It's giving everything it has!


----------



## Krusher33

Hey there... glad I'm not the only one left with a Sempron. Though I couldn't get it folding though.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

APU is working hard too


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> APU is working hard too


<3 apus man, ever since those things came out, it makes my life easier selling machines to people now i dont have to put up with the

*customer*: the machine wont run autocad 2012 (insert latest directx game or some other intensive application) and render this 100mb project i had saved
*me*: you never mentioned you wanted to run autocad on the system when i built it, you said you wanted cheap, and it would be for your secretary ONLY for word processing and basic excel type work
customer: isnt this basically the same?
*me*: 

now i just go with APU, and laugh as they try to outdo the little bugger, and fail!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Looks like if im lucky i will have a bigadv drop a hr befor it ends aslong as i dont have any problems running my [email protected]


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Looks like if im lucky i will have a bigadv drop a hr befor it ends aslong as i dont have any problems running my [email protected]


Awesome, u never know, that could be the clincher if it tightens up.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Awesome, u never know, that could be the clincher if it tightens up.


Never know but we are ahead in points so that probly wont help us, This is going to help me see if its stable its folded the smp work units fine now time for a bigadv see how it does i can't believe my memory can run so high tho its 1866 memory clocked at 2210 now.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Been folding the cowputer off and on since I can't sleep with it running, but my little server in the crawlspace has been folding away 24/7 and is almost done with it's first WU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of that little mobile sempron ^_^


The lil sempron that could


----------



## Vidia-King

Just sent my validation in!


----------



## king8654

if im at 4.5 right now with my 3770k, folding on vbox 24/7 and only hitting 47*C, i could prob go to 4.8 no prob right? gonna wait for this wu to finish prob tomm morn. since changed to linux vm, now at 52k ppd and rising, compared to 15-30k on 8042's with v7









also, hfm is still yellow for the client. only 3%, prob change to green after fold little more?


----------



## ugotd8

Anyone know if anyone on the team is folding with a 2P Xeon E5-26xx machine ? I'm curious to know what PPD that monster might be making. I saw some cinebench results where a machine with dual E5-2687s was making a staggering 25pts (almost double what I get with a 3930K).

Gnight all, see u tomorrow. I expect for us to be in the lead when I get up.


----------



## Ishinomori

I wanna get my machine running smp WU's to knock a few out before then end...

Can i just drop the -bigadv flag and still leave the corehack running?

Cheers Ishi


----------



## AddictedGamer93

They are killing us in growth.....


----------



## valvehead

Just dropped a 6903. Back to smp from here on out.

Off to bed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> I wanna get my machine running smp WU's to knock a few out before then end...
> Can i just drop the -bigadv flag and still leave the corehack running?
> Cheers Ishi


Yes. AFAIK the corehack only affects how many cores the [email protected] client detects. Just use the -oneunit flag to have it stop after the bigadv unit, and then start it again with -smp 8 (or -smp 4 if this is on your 2500K).


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Just dropped a 6903. Back to smp from here on out.
> 
> Off to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> I wanna get my machine running smp WU's to knock a few out before then end...
> Can i just drop the -bigadv flag and still leave the corehack running?
> Cheers Ishi
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. AFAIK the corehack only affects how many cores the [email protected] client detects. Just use the -oneunit flag to have it stop after the bigadv unit, and then start it again with -smp 8 (or -smp 4 if this is on your 2500K).
Click to expand...

Cheers bud, i'll be heading home to reset it now...

6903 + 6901 contributed to the cause!


----------



## blizzard182cold

meh tonight i decided to leave the client running while gaming and so far so good i guess it worked away in the background easily enough


----------



## kyismaster

we lost 3 points


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> we lost 3 points


?? how?


----------



## kyismaster

You tell me.


----------



## Juggernaut

How would we get growth up? The only thing we are lagging on


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

laptop is taking a small leave as of now for 8 hours for a cool down, the AC / DC converter is pretty hot. and im sure my APU wants a break too... so im just gunna let it upload a video instead.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggernaut*
> 
> How would we get growth up? The only thing we are lagging on


Folding harder than last year.

I know that I trippled my PPD output since last year.

In 2009 I had about 12k PPD (dual 9800GTX)
In 2010 I had about 19k PPD (Q9550 + 9800GTX + GTX 285)
In 2011 I had about 30k PPD (Q9550 + i7 2600K)

And now I have about 100k PPD (i7 2600K bigadv + Q9550 + 9800GTX)

I think we lost quite a few folders, although currently were doing slightly better than last year though.


----------



## zodac

My head hurts.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> APU is working hard too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 apus man, ever since those things came out, it makes my life easier selling machines to people now i dont have to put up with the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *customer*: the machine wont run autocad 2012 (insert latest directx game or some other intensive application) and render this 100mb project i had saved
> *me*: you never mentioned you wanted to run autocad on the system when i built it, you said you wanted cheap, and it would be for your secretary ONLY for word processing and basic excel type work
> customer: isnt this basically the same?
> 
> 
> *me*:
> 
> now i just go with APU, and laugh as they try to outdo the little bugger, and fail!
Click to expand...

APU are great for people who don't have a high system demand or for people who couldn't give a rip about gaming. Their only usage is primarily for browsing. Don't get me wrong I too love APU systems but they're mostly for entry level users.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> laptop is taking a small leave as of now for 8 hours for a cool down, the AC / DC converter is pretty hot. and im sure my APU wants a break too... so im just gunna let it upload a video instead.


APU called. Says it wants MOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAR POWAH!!!










~Ceadder


----------



## axipher

Also Z is a liar.


----------



## zodac

Couple more prizes added:

• 2x Torchlight (Steam) - donated by Forsaken_id


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's too late for a bigadv at this point in the CC.
> There should be a post in this forum since this will hurt our PPD badly.


As someone who has gotten nothing but a string of 6901s this whole CCs I think it may be a bit early to pull the bigadv flag. I could still finish 1 or 2 6901s and possibly a 6903 before the end (haven't looked up the end time but I assume 2 p.m central again)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's too late for a bigadv at this point in the CC.
> There should be a post in this forum since this will hurt our PPD badly.
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has gotten nothing but a string of 6901s this whole CCs *I think it may be a bit early to pull the bigadv flag*. I could still finish 1 or 2 6901s and possibly a 6903 before the end (haven't looked up the end time but I assume 2 p.m central again)
Click to expand...

Agreed; I planned to make a post tomorrow morning instead.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I got a 6903 dropping tomorrow, then I'll switch to Windows and do SMP and GPU.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> As someone who has gotten nothing but a string of 6901s this whole CCs I think it may be a bit early to pull the bigadv flag. I could still finish 1 or 2 6901s and possibly a 6903 before the end (haven't looked up the end time but I assume 2 p.m central again)


Well, since only 1 out of the 3 bigadv units can be completed at this point (not counting SB-E). I'd say it's risky to start another unit since ee don't support the deletion of units. Just my input though.

I made that statement based on a user who's already victim of this









You should do what you feel is right, I'd still like to give a proper warning to users who might overlook this fact.

Edit:

For an i7 [email protected]

6901 = 37hrs
6903 = 82hrs
6904 = 109hrs

There are 78hrs left and that's not counting upload/Lango time

[=Counter[/]http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/fullscreen.html?mode=m&year=2012&month=5&day=25&hour=12&min=00&sec=00&p0=256]Counter[/]


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Couple more prizes added:
> • 2x Torchlight (Steam) - donated by Forsaken_id


2 copies of torchlight, not 1 copy of torchlight 2 correct? because if that´s torchlight 2, imma go steal about 50 computers and fold them xP


----------



## error-id10t

Is there an explanation of how long some Projects take? I've been crunching a 7020 for what seems an eternity and found this for it.. it also had my PPD down at around 17000 all that time

http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php

It's now finally finished and a 7027 started which raised my PPD to 63000.

The only difference I can see is the TPF which when you enter into that formula shows how long it's going to take - why does this change when everything on my system tells me it's going at 100%?


----------



## Disturbed117

9750 has not died yet.


----------



## Hambone07si

Here's what 1 day at work got between the 2 pc's I have running. I forgot to turn my gpu back on before I left tho, just the 3930k was running over night and the i7 950 with 550ti.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Is there an explanation of how long some Projects take? I've been crunching a 7020 for what seems an eternity and found this for it.. it also had my PPD down at around 17000 all that time
> http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php
> It's now finally finished and a 7027 started which raised my PPD to 63000.
> The only difference I can see is the TPF which when you enter into that formula shows how long it's going to take - why does this change when everything on my system tells me it's going at 100%?


Different WUs (work unit) take different amounts of times based on size. The time it takes is different for everyone based on a number of factors.

Processor
Processor Speed
Other programs taking cpu cycles
Operating system running
RAM speed
and others Im sure I am forgetting.

What are you using to monitor PPD and what is the clock speed on your CPU? Not sure what 2600Ks should get but someone else can answer.

TPF is the time to finish each chunk of the WU. There are usually 100 frames. The SMP bonus system is based on how long it takes for you to complete the WU and upload it to Stanford again. So if your TPF goes up (your using the comptuer, antivirus scan is running, you shut it down overnight ect.) the bonus goes down.

hope that helps.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> 2 copies of torchlight, not 1 copy of torchlight 2 correct? because if that´s torchlight 2, imma go steal about 50 computers and fold them xP


Correct, i have 2 copies of Torchlight 1.

I played the TL2 beta and it is even better than the first, FYI!


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*
> 
> Correct, i have 2 copies of Torchlight 1.
> I played the TL2 beta and it is even better than the first, FYI!


yes i did also, and i already own TL1, which is why i was about to flip if it was TL2, because i´ve been a bit on the broke side and haven't pre-ordered just yet, damn food and having to eat and all,and bills, don't forget bills

goodnight fellow folders, computer is on to get some more work done xD


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Different WUs (work unit) take different amounts of times based on size. The time it takes is different for everyone based on a number of factors.
> Processor
> Processor Speed
> Other programs taking cpu cycles
> Operating system running
> RAM speed
> and others Im sure I am forgetting.
> What are you using to monitor PPD and what is the clock speed on your CPU? Not sure what 2600Ks should get but someone else can answer.
> TPF is the time to finish each chunk of the WU. There are usually 100 frames. The SMP bonus system is based on how long it takes for you to complete the WU and upload it to Stanford again. So if your TPF goes up (your using the comptuer, antivirus scan is running, you shut it down overnight ect.) the bonus goes down.
> hope that helps.


Thanks for that.

I've figured you really can't compare against others but take the 2 units I mentioned: 7020 vs. 7027, TPF changed a lot between them with nothing changing at my end. The first was over 5 mins (explaining why the whole thing took a long time) while the 7027 is down at 1min 40 seconds.

I've only got the FAHControl panel or whatever it's called, can't see my overall points or what's coming etc. So basically it comes down to the size of the work unit, in this case 7020 being a lot bigger than 7027? Is this information anywhere?


----------



## MacG32

If your name is on this list, it would be outstanding if you switched your clients over to OCNChimpin - Team number: 37726 - Passkey: fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2 for the next 3 days. We need the extra 3,350,290 PPD you've all put out in the past 24 hours. 3 days won't kill you or your ranking.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> My head hurts.


Does your face hurt?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> If your name is on this list, it would be outstanding if you switched your clients over to OCNChimpin - Team number: 37726 - Passkey: fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2 for the next 3 days. We need the extra 3,350,290 PPD you've all put out in the past 24 hours. 3 days won't kill you or your ranking.


Most people are unreachable on that list or do not have access to the folding clients to switch them over.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Does your face hurt?
> 
> Most people are unreachable on that list or do not have access to the folding clients to switch them over.


Or had a hugeadv dropping at the start of the CC while the client was still folding under the own username.









That's my story btw. It's a long story but basically it was my incompetence in Linux not my ego.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Heres my proof


You need to have the name switched over to OCNChimpin.









and your proof should be emailed to [email protected]


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Most people are unreachable on that list or do not have access to the folding clients to switch them over.


Such a shame, but the grind goes on.







I went outside to look at my electric meter and never seen it spinning so fast before...lol


----------



## Cord78

^^^^ is why I am so happy my electricity is included in the rent.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cord78*
> 
> ^^^^ is why I am so happy my electricity is included in the rent.


Me as well.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Such a shame, but the grind goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went outside to look at my electric meter and never seen it spinning so fast before...lol


Lol, I remember when I used to bitcoin mine, that was some epic power draw.lol


----------



## Hambone07si

T32 is walking away from us








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Such a shame, but the grind goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went outside to look at my electric meter and never seen it spinning so fast before...lol




HA, you should of seen the meter at my place when I was running this beast @ wide open. Pc pulled 1200+ watts while the chiller pulled 950 watts at the same time. Electric bill went up $100 easy just for the that running. Folded 150K PPD tho 2 years ago with 980x and 3 480's


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL I love looking at all the different Chimp Challenge Avatars.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> If your name is on this list, it would be outstanding if you switched your clients over to OCNChimpin - Team number: 37726 - Passkey: fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2 for the next 3 days. We need the extra 3,350,290 PPD you've all put out in the past 24 hours. 3 days won't kill you or your ranking.


There are people on that list that started folding right when the CC started.

Maybe there is a conspiracy of competitors folding with our team number to keep our conversion numbers down... At least that's my theory.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=614023

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=508123

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=613802

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=611447

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=614407

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=608236

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=570017

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557398


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Just dropped a 6904 and a 6903 will hopefully be done before it ends.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> There are people on that list that started folding right when the CC started.
> Maybe there is a conspiracy of competitors folding with our team number to keep our conversion numbers down... At least that's my theory.
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=614023
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=508123
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=613802
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=611447
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=614407
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=608236
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=570017
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557398


My guess is that they joined the Challenge following a guide to set up a client. But don't realize they needed to change name and passkey for the challenge. Happened a couple of times last year.


----------



## 86JR

Before CC started I had no problem, when CC started my machine got incredibly slow and laggy running both smp and gpu. I have since turned gpu off and its fine now?!????

I am currently folding an 8001 smp which is on 4% and rising pretty fast, even though with the gpu turned off it says my ppd is less than 3000, on a 5ghz i5 2500k!!!


----------



## 86JR

Ok i have turned gpu back on and now even typing this is laggy, theres a 2 second lag just going to start menu, cant even use firefox to browse. I have set the prioritys all to "low" on task manager, any other recommendations?


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> The lil sempron that could




The lil sempron should be done today with it's first WU today









I doubt it will be able to do another before the deadline tho


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> 
> The lil sempron should be done today with it's first WU today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it will be able to do another before the deadline tho


Nice. TPF looks like about 50m, I just barely beat that at 45m.


----------



## 86JR

p.s Aero is already on (which seems to be the fix?)


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> Ok i have turned gpu back on and now even typing this is laggy, theres a 2 second lag just going to start menu, cant even use firefox to browse. I have set the prioritys all to "low" on task manager, any other recommendations?


This happens with Cowputer also, I think that is just what happens when folding on a gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Nice. TPF looks like about 50m, I just barely beat that at 45m.


I'm sure you get larger WUs though


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> Ok i have turned gpu back on and now even typing this is laggy, theres a 2 second lag just going to start menu, cant even use firefox to browse. I have set the prioritys all to "low" on task manager, any other recommendations?


Use task mngr and set affinity. Try turning 1 core off. If you use "gpu tracker" the 2500/580 should get about 50k ppd.


----------



## Faster_is_better

What's the odds of getting a different SMP WU if I drop the current one? It won't finish in time for the CC, and I will be taking the rig down after the CC, so it won't complete this large one anyway.. So I would end up with more work done by getting some smaller WU's

Actually if I change the flag in setup to medium, instead of big would that work?


----------



## Hambone07si

Am I the only one here that uses Gpu tracker? I see a lot of you guys using Client control and getting a lot lower PPD from your hardware. Gpu Tracker is SOOO easy to setup and stop a gpu to post on the net then one click and it's back up and running in seconds. You can control Cpu and up to 8 gpu's with it.

Just asking?


----------



## black06g85

mine does this too, but only if I run the 2nd gpu. Was doing it a few months ago, stopped all last week, and started doing it again yesterday


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What's the odds of getting a different SMP WU if I drop the current one? It won't finish in time for the CC, and I will be taking the rig down after the CC, so it won't complete this large one anyway.. So I would end up with more work done by getting some smaller WU's
> Actually if I change the flag in setup to medium, instead of big would that work?


Try turning off -bigadv if you see you won't be able to finish in time.


----------



## 86JR

Ok so i checked it in HFM and it seems it completes the unit then fails to send it to [email protected] collection server.

I am going to give up and try next year, i should be able to build dedicated rigs (and rooms) for it within a years time.

http://thesmileyone.co.uk/pc/folding2.jpg


----------



## omega17

You've still got the problem of dropping the WU, this is generally frowned upon, and you shoudn't really do it. It's much better just to finish the unit, as long as you can finish the bigadv within the deadline, even it'll miss the end of the CC.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Am I the only one here that uses Gpu tracker? I see a lot of you guys using Client control and getting a lot lower PPD from your hardware. Gpu Tracker is SOOO easy to setup and stop a gpu to post on the net then one click and it's back up and running in seconds. You can control Cpu and up to 8 gpu's with it.
> Just asking?


I use GPU tracker for my GPUs, easier to control my GPU folding and much more responsive.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I use GPU tracker for my GPUs, easier to control my GPU folding and much more responsive.


I thought so too. Everything is very easy to setup and configure, if you don't like the WU's your getting just 1 click and you'll get ones that run faster or more points. Just plain simple. I like


----------



## silvrr

Dropped a 6901 and grabbed another, should drop with some time to crank out a day or so of SMP work units too!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What's the odds of getting a different SMP WU if I drop the current one? It won't finish in time for the CC, and I will be taking the rig down after the CC, so it won't complete this large one anyway.. So I would end up with more work done by getting some smaller WU's
> Actually if I change the flag in setup to medium, instead of big would that work?
> 
> 
> 
> Try turning off -bigadv if you see you won't be able to finish in time.
Click to expand...

It's not bigadv, its just SMP, it says it will take 8 days, so it must be one of the large WU's..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> You've still got the problem of dropping the WU, this is generally frowned upon, and you shoudn't really do it. It's much better just to finish the unit, as long as you can finish the bigadv within the deadline, even it'll miss the end of the CC.


Just regular SMP, also this machine won't be folding past the CC, so either way it will be lost. By starting some smaller WU's that will finish sooner, I will be making more progress actually.

So, is it possible to limit it to picking up smaller SMP WU's? Or is it just a gamble, restart the client, hope for a small WU?


----------



## yanks8981

Can anyone give advice as to how much ddr3 2133 vs ddr3 1600 ram will do with a 2600K? I see suggestions that faster ram is better for folding, but how much better? Are there good guides on OCing RAM? I have never done that before.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Can anyone give advice as to how much ddr3 2133 vs ddr3 1600 ram will do with a 2600K? I see suggestions that faster ram is better for folding, but how much better? Are there good guides on OCing RAM? I have never done that before.


Are you folding bigadv or regular SMP?

On regular SMP I have read there isn't much difference. For Bigadv I saw a PPD boost but haven't gotten another 6903 to really compare yet. I think 6901 I gained a few thousand PPD but I would have to look at my stats when I get home.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im getting 81k ppd from a 6903 with my cpu at 5ghz and my memory at 2177mhz is that good or bad ? and it will drop befor the chimp is over by a few hrs.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> This happens with *Cowputer* also, I think that is just what happens when folding on a gpu.
> I'm sure you get larger WUs though


Moo.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's not bigadv, its just SMP, it says it will take 8 days, so it must be one of the large WU's..
> Just regular SMP, also this machine won't be folding past the CC, so either way it will be lost. By starting some smaller WU's that will finish sooner, I will be making more progress actually.
> So, is it possible to limit it to picking up smaller SMP WU's? Or is it just a gamble, restart the client, hope for a small WU?


Not sure what you're running but no SMP should take 8 days, hugeadv doesn't even take that long.









If you want smaller wu's though take off the advmethods flag. This is what I've been running on the game rig and I get nothing but A4's which take 2-3hrs to complete.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> im getting 81k ppd from a 6903 with my cpu at 5ghz and my memory at 2177mhz is that good or bad ? and it will drop befor the chimp is over by a few hrs.


It's not bad, is that in a VM or in actual nix? With my 2600k @ close to those specs I get 90k ppd.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> It's not bad, is that in a VM or in actual nix? With my 2600k @ close to those specs I get 90k ppd.


I get 90k on a 6904 @4.95 and RAM @ 2000MHz. I got 78k on a 6903 @4.75. That is with native ubuntu. How do you get 90k on a 6903, and what RAM do you use?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> It's not bad, is that in a VM or in actual nix? With my 2600k @ close to those specs I get 90k ppd.


I need to make some drastic changes to my 2600K. 25K isnt cutting it!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I get 90k on a 6904 @4.95 and RAM @ 2000MHz. I got 78k on a 6903 @4.75. That is with native ubuntu. How do you get 90k on a 6903, and what RAM do you use?


Some Gskill perfect storms. 2133 9-9-9. It is also booted directly into arch linux and all it does is fold.


----------



## omega17

You can specify max unit size; if you don't want massive ones then suggest setting this to 'small'.

Ah my 6903 is at 85%, due to drop in around 8 hours or so, I should have plenty of time to do another one. Just got a nice bluetooth keyboard to pair up with my tablet so the PC is completely dedicated to bigadv now, I can post all the nonsense I like without it affecting my PPD


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's not bigadv, its just SMP, it says it will take 8 days, so it must be one of the large WU's..
> Just regular SMP, also this machine won't be folding past the CC, so either way it will be lost. By starting some smaller WU's that will finish sooner, I will be making more progress actually.
> So, is it possible to limit it to picking up smaller SMP WU's? Or is it just a gamble, restart the client, hope for a small WU?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're running but no SMP should take 8 days, hugeadv doesn't even take that long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want smaller wu's though take off the advmethods flag. This is what I've been running on the game rig and I get nothing but A4's which take 2-3hrs to complete.
Click to expand...

Had another look at it, 7~ *hours*, not days







All is well, it should keep chugging till the end!


----------



## omega17

Panic over.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> You can specify max unit size; if you don't want massive ones then suggest setting this to 'small'.
> Ah my 6903 is at 85%, due to drop in around 8 hours or so, I should have plenty of time to do another one. Just got a nice bluetooth keyboard to pair up with my tablet so the PC is completely dedicated to bigadv now, I can post all the nonsense I like without it affecting my PPD


I definately need a bluetooth keyboard too for my iPad. Typing this sentence takes up far too long









@Jedix

Okay, I think it's the clocks on your RAM along with the 450MHz boost that gives you those higher numbers. My setup is deidcated too.


----------



## Kieran

Think i will just leave my PC on during the day now. Had a surge which knocked out the socket that the PC is plugged into momentarily, seems to be working ok now.


----------



## omega17

I only decided to get this keyboard once someone pointed out that Opera Mini can actually render Huddler forum pages on Android without crashing and dying, or taking a painfully long time to register that text is actually being input









I got the official Sony Tablet keyboard, and while a bit pricey, I am now getting a lot more practical use out of the tablet. Just waiting impatiently on Ice Cream Sandwich to be released for it in the UK


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I definately need a bluetooth keyboard too for my iPad. Typing this sentence takes up far too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jedix
> Okay, I think it's the clocks on your RAM along with the 450MHz boost that gives you those higher numbers. My setup is deidcated too.


Dedicated as in you dont have windows on it?


----------



## kyismaster

I is sad face,

on a happier note, Bigadv drops in 1:40


----------



## axipher

I've been keeping a stead 42k - 44k PPD during the CC, drops to 40k PPD when streaming a bunch of media off my server though.

We still have time to steal first...


----------



## TurboMach1

my system is cranking right now at 92k PPD. running this thing 24/7 at 800+ watts at the wall, cant wait for the electric bill this month lol.

just an FYI if anyone gets project 7027 its (apparently) normal for your PPD to drop a huge amount. found this out yesterday


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> It's not bad, is that in a VM or in actual nix? With my 2600k @ close to those specs I get 90k ppd.


Vmware


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Vmware


Well, if you want an extra 10k ppd for free boot into nix


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I is sad face,
> on a happier note, Bigadv drops in 1:40


Why so sad









Is a 6098 or 6099 a bigadv?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Why so sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a 6098 or 6099 a bigadv?


because im busy busy busy









from my understanding,

bigadv's are 609x 1 /3/ and 4's


----------



## csm725

Nope those are SMP, 15k on a 2600k
bigadv is 6900/1/3/4


----------



## Eggy88

Why is this events always coming up right when i have all my exams? i've got like 5 different 1155 mobos and 2600/3770K's for all of them laying here but don't have the time to put everything together.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Well, if you want an extra 10k ppd for free boot into nix


lol if i didnt use my pc at same time i was folding i would i thought about loading linux on my i7 930 but it probly wont have any type support for mce that i use to watch movies thru on my 360.


----------



## Hambone07si

So are these BigAdv or not?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So are these BigAdv or not?


no, you can't really get a big adv from checking it in gpu tracker lol

you need core hack for bigadv's

bigadv's require 12 cores


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Nope those are SMP, 15k on a 2600k
> bigadv is 6900/1/3/4


Don't forget the 810x (8101 I think) which are the new bigadv units for 16 core machines.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Well, if you want an extra 10k ppd for free boot into nix


Is there that big of a difference from Win7/VMware to Straight Linux? Ive been debating switching as I still want to use my computer for photo editing but if the difference is that big I can either switch for an hour while I edit or just use my laptop if its only a few images. What is the best linux version for PPD? A GUI would be nice as I still struggle with linux. Also need to be able to corehack.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Is there that big of a difference from Win7/VMware to Straight Linux? Ive been debating switching as I still want to use my computer for photo editing but if the difference is that big I can either switch for an hour while I edit or just use my laptop if its only a few images. What is the best linux version for PPD? A GUI would be nice as I still struggle with linux. Also need to be able to corehack.


With just SMP it isnt a big difference but on bigadv it def is.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Well, if you want an extra 10k ppd for free boot into nix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there that big of a difference from Win7/VMware to Straight Linux? Ive been debating switching as I still want to use my computer for photo editing but if the difference is that big I can either switch for an hour while I edit or just use my laptop if its only a few images. What is the best linux version for PPD? A GUI would be nice as I still struggle with linux. Also need to be able to corehack.
Click to expand...

Not a huge difference, but enough to be noticeable. I go up about 5-10k PPD from a VM to Native Linux on my processor.

Linux is super easy to learn. There's a ton of great Ubuntu guides here on OCN.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> no, you can't really get a big adv from checking it in gpu tracker lol
> you need core hack for bigadv's
> bigadv's require 12 cores


That's my 3930k running there at work


----------



## Outlawed

So I have a bigadv about to drop. Thing is I won't have enough time left in CC to do another one. Should I just change it from bigadv to big? If so do I just open up the web server settings page and change it and it will automatically do a standard big file nest? Idk the average time on any of these other WUs for my cpu since I have only been folding bigadv.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So I have a bigadv about to drop. Thing is I won't have enough time left in CC to do another one. Should I just change it from bigadv to big? If so do I just open up the web server settings page and change it and it will automatically do a standard big file nest? Idk the average time on any of these other WUs for my cpu since I have only been folding bigadv.


If you are folding in linux which I assume since you folding bigadv do this now while the unit is folding.

Open new terminal

Code:



Code:


killall fah6

Code:



Code:


cd fah

Code:



Code:


./fah6 -smp 12 -bigadv -oneunit

Wait till the unit is finished and keep the terminal open.

Code:



Code:


./fah6 -smp 12

It will fold regular smp units.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> If you are folding in linux which I assume since you folding bigadv do this now while the unit is folding.
> Open new terminal
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> killall fah6
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd fah
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./fah6 -smp 12 -bigadv -oneunit
> 
> Wait till the unit is finished and keep the terminal open.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./fah6 -smp 12
> 
> It will fold regular smp units.


Good one, here's a little unix trick to set it so that you don't have to wait for the oneunit to finish before typing the second command:

# killall fah6
# cd
# ./fah6 -smp 12 -bigadv -oneunit;./fah6 -smp 12


----------



## omega17

Out of interest, why don't you think your 3930K will complete another bigadv? What OC is it on?

There's still almost 3 days left in the CC if my calculations are correct


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Good one, here's a little unix trick to set it so that you don't have to wait for the oneunit to finish before typing the second command:
> # killall fah6
> # cd
> *./fah6 -smp 12 -bigadv -oneunit;./fah6 -smp 12*


like a boss









Thanks mate.

@omega

If he gets a 6904 he's screwed. 6903/6901 would fit though


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> Ok so i checked it in HFM and it seems it completes the unit then fails to send it to [email protected] collection server.
> 
> I am going to give up and try next year, i should be able to build dedicated rigs (and rooms) for it within a years time.
> 
> http://thesmileyone.co.uk/pc/folding2.jpg


I want that car in the background.


----------



## kyismaster

If I get a 6904 im gonna switch to windows folding.


----------



## omega17

Hmm... true dat









I'm in the same position; do I leave it on bigadv and risk getting a 6904 (but also risk getting another 300K points with a 6903







) or change to SMP and guarantee points for the CC?

Me not know


----------



## kyismaster

god uploading wu's take forever


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Hmm... true dat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same position; do I leave it on bigadv and risk getting a 6904 (but also risk getting another 300K points with a 6903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or change to SMP and guarantee points for the CC?
> Me not know


Wish I could do a 6903 under 70 hours









I don't want to get another CPU just uet though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> If I get a 6904 im gonna switch to windows folding.


Watch out for 6903 too. How long did the 6901 take to finish and upload?


----------



## Hambone07si

Uploading takes forever? Never seen. Wouldn't know tho probably with 5mb/s up and 50mb/s down


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Wish I could do a 6903 under 70 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get another CPU just uet though.
> Watch out for 6903 too. How long did the 6901 take to finish and upload?


upload, idk.

Finished in 47 hours


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Uploading takes forever? Never seen. Wouldn't know tho probably with 5mb/s up and 50mb/s down


Takes a bit for the 250MB 6903's


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Uploading takes forever? Never seen. Wouldn't know tho probably with 5mb/s up and 50mb/s down


Pfft, I pay out the nose for 10 down and 1.5 up.


----------



## Hambone07si

I didn't say I don't pay out the @$$ for it either lol it's ONLY







$100 per month


----------



## kyismaster

pfffffffffffffffffff.

I can only get 40mb/s @ 180 + dollars a month.


----------



## omega17

What? I need to upload 250Mb once this 6903 ends? Oh Em Gee no-one told me that.

I've got 1Mb Up







This could take a while...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> upload, idk.
> Finished in 47 hours


It's uploading now right? So Jedix did not Launch lango for you. If so he did a good thing.

I hope you get a 6901 man so you get good ppd









Edit:

Uhm afaik 6903/6904 are 25MB or so and 6900/69001 are half that size.

I upload the big boys in 19 mins and the smaller ones in 10 mins.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Laptop is back from its nap, if it comes in fast enough (which it probably wont) Im gunna have a 9800 GT folding with my little Pentium 4 running 24/7 its going to give me like maybe 7K - 8K PPD Total, but thats just more to add to the total right?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's uploading now right? So Jedix did not Launch lango for you. If so he did a good thing.
> I hope you get a 6901 man so you get good ppd


*___* why?

I have lang up


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> What? I need to upload 250Mb once this 6903 ends? Oh Em Gee no-one told me that.
> I've got 1Mb Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could take a while...


It's crazy, the 6904s I upload take almost 40 minutes !


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's uploading now right? So Jedix did not Launch lango for you. If so he did a good thing.
> I hope you get a 6901 man so you get good ppd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Uhm afaik 6903/6904 are 25MB or so and 6900/69001 are half that size.
> I upload the big boys in 19 mins and the smaller ones in 10 mins.


langouste would be saving him time right now by downloading a new unit while that one is uploading.


----------



## blazed_1

I see a few people worried about picking up another bigadv and not being able to finish in time. Would it work to just set the corehack to 8 instead of 12? Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't 6901 8 cores and 6903 / 6904 12 cores?


----------



## omega17

Hang on, one person says 250Mb, another says 25Mb









These are drastically different. I could cope with a 25Mb upload, 250Mb is gonna be silly on my connection.

CLARIFICATION NEEDED

.. Also, re: the ninja. There is no corehack; I have 12 actual cores (ish... HT.. shh...)


----------



## R.D.BID

Do I need to go through the same approval process if I start folding for our team on an additional machine/s?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's uploading now right? So Jedix did not Launch lango for you. If so he did a good thing.
> I hope you get a 6901 man so you get good ppd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Uhm afaik 6903/6904 are 25MB or so and 6900/69001 are half that size.
> I upload the big boys in 19 mins and the smaller ones in 10 mins.


And no, they aren't 25 MB. Look at the size of this folder that houses 1 6903 unit. No way that compresses to 25 MB.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> pfffffffffffffffffff.
> I can only get 40mb/s @ 180 + dollars a month.


Ouch. I'm pumped about next year going up to 10mb/s up and 100mb/s down. I just hope it cost what I'm paying now and drops what I have now cheaper. Sure hope it doesn't cost $200 a month


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Hang on, one person says 250Mb, another says 25Mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are drastically different. I could cope with a 25Mb upload, 250Mb is gonna be silly on my connection.
> CLARIFICATION NEEDED


sounds like a 6901


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *___* why?
> I have lang up


Well it can be good for US residents but for me it kept a couple of 6903s over deadline or lost It completely. No need for panic though, don't do anythIng strange and keep watching if you see results succesfully uploaded. If you don't see it within a couple of hours then ask Jedix or someone knowledgeable to TV you.

Although if lango was running you would have downloaded a mew project by now?


----------



## kyismaster

i'll just let it do its thing....

I have a decent up speed.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> i'll just let it do its thing....
> I have a decent up speed.


Can you tell me the size of the work folder?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Can you tell me the size of the work folder?


it finished uploading


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> And no, they aren't 25 MB. Look at the size of this folder that houses 1 6903 unit. No way that compresses to 25 MB.


Hmm, never knew I upload 250MB in 19 mins. My upload speeds are really weak though...









@kyis aren't You folding a unit right now?

Edit

Could you post your log?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Good one, here's a little unix trick to set it so that you don't have to wait for the oneunit to finish before typing the second command:
> # killall fah6
> # cd
> # ./fah6 -smp 12 -bigadv -oneunit;./fah6 -smp 12


Thanks guys!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Out of interest, why don't you think your 3930K will complete another bigadv? What OC is it on?
> There's still almost 3 days left in the CC if my calculations are correct


It usually takes me about 3 and a half days for a 6904. I am on a 4.8 overclock although as ugotd8 pointed out in another thread I think its the memory in my system that holds it back. Only get a 105kppd


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Hmm, never knew I upload 250MB in 19 mins. My upload speeds are really weak though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @kyis aren't You folding a unit right now?
> Edit
> Could you post your log?


it just finished big dawg.

Im waiting on the new one to finish downloading


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> And no, they aren't 25 MB. Look at the size of this folder that houses 1 6903 unit. No way that compresses to 25 MB.


Almost the same size as my 6903 i think they probly compress down to 100-200 megs i seem to get them uploaded in around 10-15mins with my 1mbit upload.


----------



## ugotd8

The big WUs do not appear to compress well at all (like Jedi said):

[11:10:06] - Writing 230652022 bytes of core data to disk...
[11:10:32] Done: 230651510 -> 222313560 (*compressed to 3.2 percent*)
[11:10:32] ... Done.
[11:14:41] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[11:14:49] Unit 2 finished with 81 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[11:14:49] Sending work to server
[11:14:49] Project: 6904 (Run 1, Clone 42, Gen 68)
[11:14:49] + Attempting to send results [May 20 11:14:49 UTC]
[11:14:49] - Reading file work/wuresults_02.dat from core
[11:14:49] (Read 222314072 bytes from disk)
[11:14:49] Connecting to http://130.237.232.237:8080/

37 minutes transpire... my CPU gets a break...









[11:51:44] Posted data.
[11:51:44] - Averaged speed for that direction ~98 kB/s
[11:51:44] + Results successfully sent
[11:51:44] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]


----------



## kyismaster

[19:49:46] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[19:49:48] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[19:49:48] Sending work to server
[19:49:48] Project: 6901 (Run 18, Clone 13, Gen 56)

[19:49:48] + *Attempting to send results* [May 22 19:49:48 UTC]
*[20:10:42]* + Results successfully sent
[20:10:42] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
[20:10:42] + Number of Units Completed: 3

[20:10:51] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[20:10:51] Cleaning up work directory
[20:10:51] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:10:51] Passkey found
[20:10:51] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:10:52] - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
[20:10:52] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[20:10:53] Loaded queue successfully.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Is there that big of a difference from Win7/VMware to Straight Linux? Ive been debating switching as I still want to use my computer for photo editing but if the difference is that big I can either switch for an hour while I edit or just use my laptop if its only a few images. What is the best linux version for PPD? A GUI would be nice as I still struggle with linux. Also need to be able to corehack.


I can tell you that between a vm of ubuntu 10.10 and my native 10.10 of the same work unit i went from 50:08 to 48:22.....thats just by switching to native.....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> [19:49:46] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> [19:49:48] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
> [19:49:48] Sending work to server
> [19:49:48] Project: 6901 (Run 18, Clone 13, Gen 56)
> [19:49:48] + *Attempting to send results* [May 22 19:49:48 UTC]
> *[20:10:42]* + Results successfully sent
> [20:10:42] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
> [20:10:42] + Number of Units Completed: 3
> [20:10:51] - Preparing to get new work unit...
> [20:10:51] Cleaning up work directory
> [20:10:51] + Attempting to get work packet
> [20:10:51] Passkey found
> [20:10:51] - Connecting to assignment server
> [20:10:52] - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
> [20:10:52] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
> [20:10:53] Loaded queue successfully.


Thanks, I thought so lango isn't doing anything. Probably because you didn't setup a proxy.

No problem









Oh Jedix you were right again. There's no defying master Jedi lol.

It seems to be more near the 200MB ballpark though.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> I can tell you that between a vm of ubuntu 10.10 and my native 10.10 of the same work unit i went from 50:08 to 48:22.....thats just by switching to native.....


Can this be attributed to windows 7 overhead ? Or just how poorly MS implemented multi-tasking ?


----------



## kyismaster

Jedi, If my WU doesn't come in 30 minutes, TV me.


----------



## Caz

So, we are a week and one hour out. I am contributed a total of ~182k of our ~85Million....which is .2%....YEY!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Jedi, If my WU doesn't come in 30 minutes, TV me.


k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Can this be attributed to windows 7 overhead ? Or just how poorly MS implemented multi-tasking ?


Yes, running in a VM will always be less PPD then natively running it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> k
> Yes, running in a VM will always be less PPD then natively running it.


10 minutes in, and still.

waiting 10 more minutes till panic time.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 10 minutes in, and still.
> waiting 10 more minutes till panic time.


Are you running verbosity 9? does it show the size of they unit it is expecting?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Are you running verbosity 9? does it show the size of they unit it is expecting?


Lol, it still says the "[20:10:53] Loaded queue successfully."


----------



## solar0987

I've been cranking along rather nicely








Ups man still isn't here


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol, it still says the "[20:10:53] Loaded queue successfully."


Ok. From now on add -verbosity 9 to your flags so it looks like this.

Code:



Code:


[12:48:46] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 57219045)
[12:53:06] - Downloaded at ~214 kB/s

And no, my internet isn't that slow that is just how slow stanford lets you grab the units.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Ok. From now on add -verbosity 9 to your flags so it looks like this.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [12:48:46] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 57219045)
> [12:53:06] - Downloaded at ~214 kB/s
> 
> And no, my internet isn't that slow that is just how slow stanford lets you grab the units.


*how.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *how.


Like uh...

./fah6 -smp 4 -bigadv -verbosity 9


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Like uh...
> ./fah6 -smp 4 -bigadv -verbosity 9


"expected size 57247352" (( mb )) (jk)

sounds like a unlucky day.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> "expected size 57247352" (( mb )) (jk)


That would make it a 6904


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> That would make it a 6904


like i said above.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> like i said above.


Sure hope your RAM OC is stable.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Sure hope your RAM OC is stable.


<___< how come?

you make me scared.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> <___< how come?


I, and countless others have had 6904's fail 80-90% into the unit due to bad ram OC's.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> I, and countless others have had 6904's fail 80-90% into the unit due to bad ram OC's.


My ram is a rock.

hopefully lets not change that spree....


----------



## jcharlesr75

6904's are particularly hard on the system....especially the memory. They typically take about 10 minutes longer per frame and are enormous. I dont get them often and im surprised that you got one at all.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> I, and countless others have had 6904's fail 80-90% into the unit due to bad ram OC's.


Couldn't it also be a 6903?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> 6904's are particularly hard on the system....especially the memory. They typically take about 10 minutes longer per frame and are enormous. I dont get them often and im surprised that you got one at all.


I've prob had a total of 4 or 5 of them since the have come out.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> I've prob had a total of 4 or 5 of them since the have come out.


Should I feel lucky that I've had 7 of them or sad. Only had 1 6903 this month other than that 6904.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> I've prob had a total of 4 or 5 of them since the have come out.


+1

Gotten nothing but 6904s since Jedi et. all showed me how to bigadv.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i guess this 6903 will tell me if my rams stable or not at 2222 mhz it was stable at 2177 so i upped the blk some more to see if i can get even more out of the memory cant complain about 1866mhz ram clocking this high on low volts 2177 only needed 1.51 i uped it to 1.55 for 2222mhz.


----------



## omega17

I totally miscalculated how long it would take to upload earlier, thanks for that SS showing it taking 37mins to upload @ 98kB/s; that kickstarted the maths part of my brain back into gear







I know my connection can upload about 125kB/s, so that suggests a fairly acceptable 25 minutes or so (earlier on I thought it would take hours







)

What's the PPD difference between at 6903 and a 6904?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally miscalculated how long it would take to upload earlier, thanks for that SS showing it taking 37mins to upload @ 98kB/s; that kickstarted the maths part of my brain back into gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my connection can upload about 125kB/s, so that suggests a fairly acceptable 25 minutes or so (earlier on I thought it would take hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> What's the PPD difference between at 6903 and a 6904?


15-20k typically.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally miscalculated how long it would take to upload earlier, thanks for that SS showing it taking 37mins to upload @ 98kB/s; that kickstarted the maths part of my brain back into gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my connection can upload about 125kB/s, so that suggests a fairly acceptable 25 minutes or so (earlier on I thought it would take hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> What's the PPD difference between at 6903 and a 6904?


On of the upsides of paying for a 5Mbps upload connection.









So, is there any upside besides going with a -smp....like should I be doing something different like a -smp 8 -verbosity 9 or something...just wanting to know what is optimal/most stable. Going to try for a -bigadv 8 after CC @ 4.5GHz


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I didn't say I don't pay out the @$$ for it either lol it's ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 per month


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I didn't say I don't pay out the @$$ for it either lol it's ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 per month


I am paying $130 a month for 1.5 up and 10 down.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I am paying $130 a month for 1.5 up and 10 down.


You must live in the middle of nowhere like I do


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I am paying $130 a month for 1.5 up and 10 down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> You must live in the middle of nowhere like I do


You guys are talking mbps not MB right?


----------



## omega17

wow, I pay £18 for 14mb down, 1.5 up.

you're getting screwed


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> You guys are talking mbps not MB right?


Well, I am at least. 60$ month for 10 down 2 up.


----------



## jcharlesr75

$60 for 12 down, 3 up....comcast isnt so bad....but fios is where its at, lol


----------



## Caz

I pay $30/month for 30down, 4up. But I am testing a 100down and 5 up this month for free. Its more about the data cap though...at 15down ($20/month), the cap is 100GB per month D+U. At 30 down the cap is 250GB per month. At 100down the cap is 500GB....but it is way to expensive.

I blow the people on customer service away when I ask questions like what is the ping and jitter or what is the data cap...they were like...you know about this stuff...was like duhhhhhhhh


----------



## jcharlesr75

Whos your isp?


----------



## Caz

Charter...when i moved here. I was like oh ****...another off name company...its actually better than any other I have had.


----------



## kyismaster

OMG JEDI, I GOT A 6903!!!!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> OMG JEDI, I GOT A 6903!!!!


lol nice.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Charter...when i moved here. I was like oh ****...another off name company...its actually better than any other I have had.


Comcast claims no caps, and i download alot of crap so if there was one i'm sure i'da hit it by now, lol


----------



## jcharlesr75

Check out EOC, we're number one in something, lol...http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=449639


----------



## jesse1053

Ok guys, so I just got my mobo back this afternoon and I'm now contributing 47k PPD to the CC


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Check out EOC, we're number one in something, lol...http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=449639


Thank Deeeebs.


----------



## KOBALT

That's a beautiful picture......


----------



## Outlawed

Looks like I didnt catch it in time. So now I started another bigadv in my vm :/

Anyway to delete it out to get a standard WU going?


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Looks like I didnt catch it in time. So now I started another bigadv in my vm :/
> Anyway to delete it out to get a standard WU going?


You could always re set up the vm.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Looks like I didnt catch it in time. So now I started another bigadv in my vm :/
> Anyway to delete it out to get a standard WU going?


Deleting work units is bad. M'kay?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Deleting work units is bad. M'kay?


Well then should I just stop folding on ocnchipman? It won't finish in time.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well then should I just stop folding on ocnchipman? It won't finish in time.


Could kil the unit and do smp not really good to delete units tho.


----------



## valvehead

The science is more important than the competition.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well then should I just stop folding on ocnchipman? It won't finish in time.


You could always shut down the VM and fold regular SMP in windows. Then after CC is over start the VM back up and finish it.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> The science is more important than the competition.


Yea but if I am at 1% I don't think losing it to somebody else is that big of a deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> You could always shut down the VM and fold regular SMP in windows. Then after CC is over start the VM back up and finish it.


Yea I guess I can do that. Thanks.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea but if I am at 1% I don't think losing it to somebody else is that big of a deal.
> Yea I guess I can do that. Thanks.


If you don't complete it then it can't be reassigned until after the final deadline has passed. That slows down the research.

If you wait until after the CC is over to finish that unit, you will likely miss the deadline.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

2 days 18 hours guys.... STAY STRONG !!!







im already feeling the breakdown of not being able to use my sig rig for almost and entire month now... So close yet so far







But no seriously... We almost there. C'mon... enslave Gather moar folders!!!


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> 2 days 18 hours guys.... STAY STRONG !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im already feeling the breakdown of not being able to use my sig rig for almost and entire month now... So close yet so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no seriously... We almost there. C'mon... enslave *Gather moar folders!!!*


I enlisted my HTPC into folding duty. Do I need to verify it like I did with my first rig?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> If you don't complete it then it can't be reassigned until after the final deadline has passed. That slows down the research.


Ah, didn't realize it worked like that. Well that sucks.

I'm at 2 days, 19 hours so it looks like I will just miss it


----------



## kyismaster

killing Wu's are killing people.









Anyways bad news.

my 6093 says its gonna take 4 days and 11 hours.

my TPF is 1:05


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Ah, didn't realize it worked like that. Well that sucks.
> I'm at 2 days, 19 hours so it looks like I will just miss it


Yeah, unfortunately you'll miss the end of the CC, but it'll still be a nice chunk of points for the team.









Sorry if I was a little harsh earlier. With all of the new folders we have gained during this competition, the policy needed to be restated.


----------



## kyismaster

Good thing i'll finish my wu with 24 hours from the deadline.

Wont help us here but humanity.


----------



## blizzard182cold

If your confident enough to let it run over night without being worried about temps and so forth turn your monitor off







i turned my montior on this morn this was the PPD after turning it on it dropped quickly to around 42000 PPD so monitor off people for better PPD


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> I enlisted my HTPC into folding duty. Do I need to verify it like I did with my first rig?


It only counts 1 entry per user so even though your HTPC is folding, its mostly for our average PPD to go up, but we need other users and new folders to come to the Chimp Challenge


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> If your confident enough to let it run over night without being worried about temps and so forth turn your monitor off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i turned my montior on this morn this was the PPD after turning it on it dropped quickly to around 42000 PPD so monitor off people for better PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This makes no sense. Maybe if you set your pc to stop screen output, but that still seems kinda far fetched.

I am guessing your ppd went down because you started using your pc some? Even if it was simply web browsing.


----------



## blizzard182cold

na as soon as i turned the monitor on no browsing just idle on desktop it started going down i did not post the pic til after it had already went down as i knew it would from last time i done the same thing just waited


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> na as soon as i turned the monitor on no browsing just idle on desktop it started going down i did not post the pic til after it had already went down as i knew it would from last time i done the same thing just waited


Interesting. I havent noticed any fluctuation from that, maybe you just saw some normal windows induced load that brought it down? my cpu goes up n down in PPD anywhere from 48k to 23K. The gpu always stays rock solid though.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> If your confident enough to let it run over night without being worried about temps and so forth turn your monitor off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i turned my montior on this morn this was the PPD after turning it on it dropped quickly to around 42000 PPD so monitor off people for better PPD


-shivers-

look at all that wasted potential.

xD no offense.

Just saying that because I don't use a visual desktop anymore,

it boosted my PC performance soooooo much.

this is my set up for CC:


this is my normal set up after:


----------



## blizzard182cold

None taken i`m not here to out perform others i am simply folding for a cause and noticed something odd and thought i`d make the post


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Sorry if I was a little harsh earlier. With all of the new folders we have gained during this competition, the policy needed to be restated.


I didn't think you were harsh lol, so no problem. I am right here with you about science I just figured that the program would have a way of detecting and relaying back to stanford that the WU was no longer physically on a machine. Seems critical for maximum potential. Although I guess you do have to go through loop holes to delete it in the first place


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> None taken i`m not here to out perform others i am simply folding for a cause and noticed something odd and thought i`d make the post


im not really sure what went wrong, maybe you got a low PPD work unit?


----------



## ryan w

I am in! sorry for the late start! I was scared to fold with the new setup









plus started in crossfire, gonna have to finish current WU's and boot w/o crossfire


----------



## kyismaster

better late than never id always say.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> I am in! sorry for the late start! I was scared to fold with the new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus started in crossfire, gonna have to finish current WU's and boot w/o crossfire


Is it better to fold without xfire enabled?


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> Is it better to fold without xfire enabled?


Yes.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> Is it better to fold without xfire enabled?


ATI cards dont do good folding

but yes


----------



## slan086

Come on team. dropped my hugeadv yesterday. Another bigav dropping later tonight, one dropped earlier this week. Lets do this


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> ATI cards dont do good folding
> but yes


Yeah hes got a point: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=20075

Quote from thread:

Both ATI and Nvidia are valuable GPUs. But I would recommend Nvidia over ATI. I like Nvidia GPUs for a number of reasons. In my mind, the most important one is that they are well designed and unlike ATI GPUs, don't need an extra CPU core for folding, which means your CPU can be better utilized for folding. Also, if Nvidia GPUs are the only ones capable of being run through WINE in Linux, so that's a plus as well. Plus according to the OS stats page, they seem to outperform ATI GPUs in terms of comparison to how long the calculation would take on a CPU. So I would recommend Nvidia over ATI, but again it should have a lot to do with points because that gives a good idea of scientific production. Here's a website I found: http://theovalich.wordpress.com/2008/10/24/why-nvidia-destroys-ati-in-folding-at-hom/

and to reference instructions from stanford on disabling crossfire: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-ATI

Quote from instruction:

Multiple GPUs are currently supported (see instructions below), but Crossfire is not supported -- Crossfire will make FAH run more slowly than using a single GPU (this isn't a bug as much as an issue regarding the nature of a Crossfire/SLI type architecture).

I had to research this to as i was pissed when I fired up the client and my gpus where giving ETA's that where way slow (2x as slow) compared to when I was running a single gpu setup


----------



## 66racer

Nevermind---

Someone got me straightened out


----------



## emc_2

Wee bit late this year (almost missed it entirely







) Setup the v7 client yesterday and had a smp WU at 36% for a few hours (think it corrupted). So I set up a uniprocessor slot instead and have the WU at 64% and now I see that Zodac locked the signup thread and isn't accepting proof of work emails anymore. My name is in the list and has the "Approved" mark, do I still need to provide a screenshot for proof or am I good?


----------



## blizzard182cold

These two dropping soon enough


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emc_2*
> 
> I see that Zodac locked the signup thread and isn't accepting proof of work emails anymore. My name is in the list and has the "Approved" mark, do I still need to provide a screenshot for proof or am I good?


Are you sure you're not looking at last years signup thread?







Try this one...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249467/official-chimp-challenge-2012-signup-thread

By the way, zodac is still going through all of the emails so she can mark the "Approved" folders. She mentioned that she hopes to get caught up by Thursday.


----------



## Disturbed117

When is the next stats update?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Ah, didn't realize it worked like that. Well that sucks.
> I'm at 2 days, 19 hours so it looks like I will just miss it


Yeah, but if you OC the CPU by only ~100MHz you can make it. It would shave off 2 hrs or so from ETA. 200Mhz cut off 5 hrs from my deadline. Do this early in the process though


----------



## blizzard182cold

i have two about to drop those other two in my last post finished a while back now


----------



## Crabid

Folding from the start.... only just get round posting pic lol...


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabid*
> 
> Folding from the start.... only just get round posting pic lol...


Just remember to send it to *[email protected]* with your OCN username as the subject.

Also:


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Con*
> 
> /snip...
> By the way, Zodac is still going through all of the emails so he can mark the "Approved" folders. He mentioned that he hopes to get caught up by Thursday.


I'm pretty sure Zodac is a "she" IIRC


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zodac is a "she" IIRC


2`d


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zodac is a "she" IIRC


But, does it really matter I mean all we know from each other are username and avatar anyways.

According the majority of OCN we are all Caucasian US residents anyway


----------



## Jimbags

can i change my idntity in the client/configure/identity tab to my own but leave the team number the same and still be contributing to the ocnchimpin team?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep up the great work guys !


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> can i change my idntity in the client/configure/identity tab to my own but leave the team number the same and still be contributing to the ocnchimpin team?


No


----------



## Thumper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zodac is a "she" IIRC


Urban legend.

There's no girls on the internet.


----------



## Jimbags

ok np just having trouble veiwing my total points??? or cant i because they go straight to ocnchimpin?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> ok np just having trouble veiwing my total points??? or cant i because they go straight to ocnchimpin?


Yes, everyones points goes twoards OCNchimpin during the CC so they can be easily tracked against the other teams. After the CC you can switch back to your name and your points will show up in your EOC stats again.


----------



## Jimbags

aaah finally a straight answer thankyou


----------



## Vidia-King

As of right now.

I just started my biggest WU ever not to long ago! MY gtx460 is crunchin away at this...

I'm excited about this, I like being part of the bigger picture.








Happy folding all.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> As of right now.
> 
> I just started my biggest WU ever not to long ago! MY gtx460 is crunchin away at this...
> 
> I'm excited about this, I like being part of the bigger picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy folding all.


how do you tell the size just by estimated time?


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> how do you tell the size just by estimated time?


Maybe I am going about this wrong, but I figured the longer the WU takes to complete and the larger amount of "credit" given upon completion would be in direct relation to the size of the WU.
Right?


----------



## Jimbags

i agree with your logic, but i am far from an expert on folding,


----------



## Nocturin

Still folding, although my room is not 10 degrees warmer at night, its for a good cause







.


----------



## kulbida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> how do you tell the size just by estimated time?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am going about this wrong, but I figured the longer the WU takes to complete and the larger amount of "credit" given upon completion would be in direct relation to the size of the WU.
> Right?
Click to expand...

In the upper right-hand corner of the FAH Control select Expert from the drop-down menu. This will give you the most detailed breakdown of your folding.

It should list an estimate for points. Also, if you view the log, it will tell you how many steps you have completed out of the total steps required for the WU. This should give you an idea on the size of the WU.

EDIT: as well, clicking on the project link details the WU too









Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vidia-King

Thanks for the clarification *kulbida*, I figured it was something like that.


----------



## CTRLurself

Just dropped a 230k pt 6903. Hopefully I can knock out one more bigadv before this ends.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Just dropped a 230k pt 6903. Hopefully I can knock out one more bigadv before this ends.


Awesome, one MOAR !!!









ETA


----------



## rctrucker

Well, my CPU dropped its last WU that will make the CC deadline, but the GPUs are still cranking away.

Sadly I wasn't awake to removed the -bigadv flag, but I might be able to pause it and still hit the dead line because I usually beat them by 3days as is.


----------



## Vidia-King

A couple questions for a folding guru...

I have an agp (_nvidia 7800gs oc 256mb_), 4gb ddr (_kingston hyper x_) socket 478 (_prescott pentium 4ht_), asus atx (_p4p800-e deluxe_) folding rig. I get the cpu folding no problem but not the gpu. I tried different "gpu-index" numbers under slots in config, to no avail. I can get the client to recognize the card but the status stays at "downloading" and never progresses. Any ideas???

Also my girls laptop (_msi cx640_) is giving me an issue with actually identifying the gpu. Again I got the processor going no problem but no gpu. Tried different index #s and it keeps giving me the "no gpu found" warning. This laptop has intel integrated graphics and a nvidia 520m chip. Any help would be much appreciated.

I want to support the cause as much as possible so getting these rigs folding properly would be awesome! *GO OCN!*


----------



## Citra

You can only fold on 8xxx and higher. Do you have cuda installed on the laptop?

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> A couple questions for a folding guru...
> I have an agp (_nvidia 7800gs oc 256mb_), 4gb ddr (_kingston hyper x_) socket 478 (_prescott pentium 4ht_), asus atx (_p4p800-e deluxe_) folding rig. I get the cpu folding no problem but not the gpu. I tried different "gpu-index" numbers under slots in config, to no avail. I can get the client to recognize the card but the status stays at "downloading" and never progresses. Any ideas???
> Also my girls laptop (_msi cx640_) is giving me an issue with actually identifying the gpu. Again I got the processor going no problem but no gpu. Tried different index #s and it keeps giving me the "no gpu found" warning. This laptop has intel integrated graphics and a nvidia 520m chip. Any help would be much appreciated.
> I want to support the cause as much as possible so getting these rigs folding properly would be awesome! *GO OCN!*


7800 do not have the unified shader architecture. And can't fold, you need G80 or higher.


----------



## Vidia-King

Thanks for the speedy response *Citra*, yes laptop is cuda capable and it is installed. Are non-cuda tech cards unable to fold?

So no go on the 7800 then, that's a shame, it's still a beasty little card for its age. You would be surprised what that rig and card can handle... Whats the reason for [email protected] not supporting older than the 8 series?


Spoiler: 7800gs oc 256mb 126bit agp



This thing was epic in its day.



~edit~ *TheBlademaster01*, I see.


----------



## MacG32

Finally got all my heavy hitters switched over to smp with no bigadv to finish up the last 2 days of our CC.


----------



## matada

Ok, after making my rig stable again, I finally got [email protected] installed and running. GPU will have it's first WU done in ~2 hours. CPU in 4 hrs.







Estimated PPD is 16700 and climbing


----------



## 86JR

It takes me longer to upload a WU than it does to process one.

I have 25kB/s upload speed


----------



## matada

Question: Should I set it to use 4 cores?


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> Question: Should I set it to use 4 cores?


-1 uses all cores available to it..


----------



## Ceadderman

Geez I love Chimpin but can't wait for it to be over. My vacuum cleaner GPU is pretty damn loud at 40% speed. This thing is running 74c as well. Good thing I wasn't able to get both of them Folding cause they seem to get pretty hot.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Geez I love Chimpin but can't wait for it to be over. My vacuum cleaner GPU is pretty damn loud at 40% speed. This thing is running 74c as well. Good thing I wasn't able to get both of them Folding cause they seem to get pretty hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'm going with the MSI my next GPU because of how quiet my gpu is @ 90/100 fan speed







.

It's awesome, and highest temp so far during the folding was 78.

My computer's never worked this hard







.


----------



## ugotd8

Here comes another 6904, these are brutal. The complete inverse of instant gratification.



And as the Iceman put it.. "Too close for missles, switching to guns".


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Here comes another 6904, these are brutal. The complete inverse of instant gratification.
> 
> And as the Iceman put it.. "Too close for missles, switching to guns".


My 6904 will drop tomorrow


----------



## omega17

Dropped one 6903 for 300K last night, and the next one will drop 2 hours before the end of the CC









Perfect timing


----------



## Erick Silver

Well, this soldier has fallen this CC. My PSU went up in a puff of smoke. I do have another on the way already. Sorry guys.


----------



## juano

sorry to hear that erick, hope that at least it didn't take anything else out with it.


----------



## Hueristic

Dammit been trying to catch up on this thread for days finally skipped a ton of pages and all my Multi Quotes ARE Gone!!!!!









Well anyway GREAT Job Peops. Top points the whole way AFA I can tell and If [H] wasn't Helping TS I'm sure 1st would have been a lock.









@Zodac Thx for the CC Champ Badge fix but I think I should also have one for 2010. Not that It matters. I could care about the yearly ones but I love the CHAMP Badge







!!!!!!


----------



## quakermaas

Overclocked laptop GPU now folding, it sits idle 99% of the time anyway as the laptop has optimus


----------



## CTRLurself

The new WU my 970 picked up won't drop for 5 days. Canceling that and switching it to advmethods since I can't seem to get a 6901 to save my life.

Guns it is.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> The new WU my 970 picked up won't drop for 5 days. Canceling that and switching it to advmethods since I can't seem to get a 6901 to save my life.
> Guns it is.


Don't delete a work unit for the sake of the CC, even if it were neck and neck it's kinda against the point of folding but in this case we already lost so you're just deleting the WU for no reason.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> The new WU my 970 picked up won't drop for 5 days. Canceling that and switching it to advmethods since I can't seem to get a 6901 to save my life.
> Guns it is.


----------



## pwnography6

Great job so far everybody


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> But, does it really matter I mean all we know from each other are username and avatar anyways.
> According the majority of OCN we are all Caucasian US residents anyway


-Is asian... -









kinda stereo typical of me though.
Asians are supposed to be technology savy...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


WDHeck.

6901 shouldn't take more than 48 hours.


----------



## ugotd8

So quick question about HFM. If you were to open the Work Unit History page is the total of the "Credit" column the total points you have contributed ?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> So quick question about HFM. If you were to open the Work Unit History page is the total of the "Credit" column the total points you have contributed ?


should be yes.


----------



## Crunkles

Figure this is as good a place as any to pose this question.

Not completely happy with the PPD of my 6970s, so want to upgrade to a GTX 680. Will 1x 680 outperform 2x 6970s? Will eventually buy a 2nd 680 but can't afford it right now. Want the 680 for better folding; all inputs appreciated


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Figure this is as good a place as any to pose this question.
> Not completely happy with the PPD of my 6970s, so want to upgrade to a GTX 680. Will 1x 680 outperform 2x 6970s? Will eventually buy a 2nd 680 but can't afford it right now. Want the 680 for better folding; all inputs appreciated


gettin 17k ppd at the moment on my 680, i read v7 client isn't fully optimised for 6xx series yet. so maybe it could be better in the future.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Figure this is as good a place as any to pose this question.
> Not completely happy with the PPD of my 6970s, so want to upgrade to a GTX 680. Will 1x 680 outperform 2x 6970s? Will eventually buy a 2nd 680 but can't afford it right now. Want the 680 for better folding; all inputs appreciated


Any nvidia card will probably out perform a 6970.

[email protected] is optimized coded for nvidia cards. thats why you get low ppd for ATI cards.

since 680 is new, it won't get alot of ppd or any at all.


----------



## juano

A single 680 should be comparable to two 6970s in GPU PPD, but will be a big increase in total PPD if you also fold on the CPU on that rig because of how much CPU time the AMD GPUs need.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> A single 680 should be comparable to two 6970s in GPU PPD, but will be a big increase in total PPD if you also fold on the CPU on that rig because of how much CPU time the AMD GPUs need.


Cool, I think I'll pull the trigger on the 680 then. I'll find a way to get some money for the 6970s later. Go go credit card!

Edit: Yea, I have it set to use only 4 of the 6 cores on my CPU since the GPUs need 1 each and my CPU sits at almost 100% on all 6 cores due to that. So a full CPU and full GPU will be nice to have.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Cool, I think I'll pull the trigger on the 680 then. I'll find a way to get some money for the 6970s later. Go go credit card!
> Edit: Yea, I have it set to use only 4 of the 6 cores on my CPU since the GPUs need 1 each and my CPU sits at almost 100% on all 6 cores due to that. So a full CPU and full GPU will be nice to have.


has stayed nice and cool too, even after 8 days straight.


----------



## N2Gaming

So have we completely lost this thing or is there any hope of pulling off a last minute win?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> has stayed nice and cool too, even after 8 days straight.


Very _cool_....







Just bought a 680. Now to find a way to sell these dang 6970s.... My friends don't have the monies to take them off my hands and upgrade their own, so I'm stuck with eBay









Edit: At work so can't see the rankings. Are we losing that badly?


----------



## omega17

Still 2 days left, but it's looking like a pretty big lead to pull back.

Not that we can't give it a mighty good go though







Hope we can drag a few of the smaller teams in to help us out on the last day to give a big push, but we can't count on it.


----------



## BiG_LiG

am i right in thinking they'll never get that massive growth score next year?


----------



## ugotd8

Now getting 60K PPD on a p6097, TPF = 04:17. Anyone crunching these 6097's ?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Still 2 days left, but it's looking like a pretty big lead to pull back.
> 
> Not that we can't give it a mighty good go though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope we can drag a few of the smaller teams in to help us out on the last day to give a big push, but we can't count on it.


If we are going to be relying on that, we should try to pull them in now. Pretty sure we would need massive PPD boost to get a win out of this. Dare I say double or more than our current 24hr average? 24mil ppd would be pretty sweet though, even if it only lasted 1 or 2 days


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> am i right in thinking they'll never get that massive growth score next year?


Haha, yes. Lurking on their thread I saw their captain cheerleader saying something like:

"Cmon people fold. We may never have another chance like this again, ever"...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Now getting 60K PPD on a p6097, TPF = 04:17. Anyone crunching these 6097's ?


Nope, haven't fold SMP in a while. You should try the new bigadv if the CC is over btw. I think your 3930K might just be able to get an 8101 in









Edit:

OCN + EVGA should rape though








We should get them over for the pride of the big boys. I liked losing to EVGA a lot better than BGB and T32 though.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Haha, yes. Lurking on their thread I saw their captain cheerleader saying something like:
> "Cmon people fold. We may never have another chance like this again, ever"...


so they're only winning cos they did crap last year?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Nope, haven't fold SMP in a while. You should try the new bigadv if the CC is over btw. I think your 3930K might just be able to get an 8101 in


"new bigadv" ?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Now getting 60K PPD on a p6097, TPF = 04:17. Anyone crunching these 6097's ?


My FX-8150 @ 4.5 GHz is crunching a p6097 at 07:16 for 27k PPD. That's at 85% CPU usage by the folding client, don't ask where the other 15% is going, big list of things.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> so they're only winning cos they did crap last year?


Well, no. There are other reasons too. Many many posts in this thread about the various reasons. I was where you were at one point too. Now I just want to fold hard to make sure we beat them in points. That's a hard number that can't be disputed.


----------



## juano

It's not like they're only winning because they did crap, they're winning because their improvement over last year is massive. You can distort that to make them look tiny or realize that they had a good year, either way yes it will be very difficult for them to keep up this level of improvement/growth for next year.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Nope, haven't fold SMP in a while. *You should try the new bigadv if the CC is over btw. I think your 3930K might just be able to get an 8101* in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> OCN + EVGA should rape though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should get them over for the pride of the big boys. I liked losing to EVGA a lot better than BGB and T32 though.


Yep, you can do it, but when I tested it out there was a very small window left in the deadline, I think it was like 12 hours or something I'd have to go find my post and check.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> "new bigadv" ?


Yeah, this 6904 will probably be my last bigadv since new bigadvs are coming and non ~5GHz SB-E can't complete them. They are meant for 16 core machines.

The regular bigadv will be around for a while I think though.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, this 6904 will probably be my last bigadv since new bigadvs are coming and non ~5GHz SB-E can't complete them. They are meant for 16 core machines.
> The regular bigadv will be around for a while I think though.


Cool news, thanks. So same flags to fah6, just waiting for Stanford to release them ?


----------



## juano

Last I heard the 12 core hack was still getting just 6903/4 and not the 8101, so maybe just stick to that. Unless what people here are saying is that the 8101 is coming to 12 core bigadv as well, in which case it's back to SMP for everyone.


----------



## JedixJarf

To get the 8101's you have to corehack to 16 cores.

Here is my post back in feb about them. Deadline was 2.4 days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Here are the numbers from the 3930k. Its sitting @ 4.9 Ghz right now folding in a nix vm.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [09:48:39] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
> [10:19:50] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
> [10:51:27] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
> [11:22:58] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
> 
> TPF - 31:31
> Completion Time - 2.19 Days
> PPD - 98175.15
> Total Points - 214871.76


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> It's not like they're only winning because they did crap, they're winning because their improvement over last year is massive. You can distort that to make them look tiny or realize that they had a good year, either way yes it will be very difficult for them to keep up this level of improvement/growth for next year.


yeah, didn't mean to be so blunt. i'm crap at english.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> To get the 8101's you have to corehack to 16 cores.
> Here is my post back in feb about them. Deadline was 2.4 days.


Yikes. For sheer numbers seems like the 6904s are better then ? Might take 3 days, but nearly half a million a pop.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Yikes. For sheer numbers seems like the 6904s are better then ? Might take 3 days, but nearly half a million a pop.


Yeah, for us the 690x's are better, but the thing is that all the 690x's are going away soon and the only bigadv unit that will be left in production is the 8101.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Last I heard the 12 core hack was still getting just 6903/4 and not the 8101, so maybe just stick to that. Unless what people here are saying is that the 8101 is coming to 12 core bigadv as well, in which case it's back to SMP for everyone.


New TC will not allow "regular" i7 to fold hugeadv or no hugeadv at all if I understood correctly. Others should keep going though until they'll hit 12 core machines - which I doubt btw. I think they'll just stop distributing 69xx just as the old bigadv 2684 and 2685 (now 6900/6901).


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Yeah, for us the 690x's are better, but the thing is that all the 690x's are going away soon and the only bigadv unit that will be left in production is the 8101.


Damn. Need an overclockable SB-E 2P setup. Just when I think I have the best, nope, not good enough.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

1 Day, 23 hours, 40 minutes left!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Damn. Need an overclockable SB-E 2P setup. Just when I think I have the best, nope, not good enough.


No, you need to go buy a 4p


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> No, you need to go buy a 4p


With opterons I assume ? Seen any build logs lately ? I'm searching now, curious to see what goes into one of those and what kind of PPD they can produce.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> No, you need to go buy a 4p


No Zodac needs to convince Google to let us use their machines


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Very _cool_....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a 680. Now to find a way to sell these dang 6970s.... My friends don't have the monies to take them off my hands and upgrade their own, so I'm stuck with eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: At work so can't see the rankings. Are we losing that badly?


Grats on the 680! If they make an optimized core, those things should really pump out the PPD numbers.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> No Zodac needs to convince Google to let us use their machines


Google machines are just a bunch of underpowered desktops.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> With opterons I assume ? Seen any build logs lately ? I'm searching now, curious to see what goes into one of those and what kind of PPD they can produce.


Ya, here ya go.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1212613/guide-building-a-2p-4p-from-start-to-finish-along-with-ppd-benchmarks-gallery/0_40


----------



## Rayleyne

I have joined the fray since im on 12 hour shifts with a 2600k, a 3770k 2 460s and 2 7970s hopefully that puts things in our favour, maybe maybe not.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Ya, here ya go.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1212613/guide-building-a-2p-4p-from-start-to-finish-along-with-ppd-benchmarks-gallery/0_40


My build log (http://www.overclock.net/t/1260067/summermute-build-log ) is admittedly pretty poor...BUT as an endorsement, I just more or less followed derickwm's guide (the link above!) and everything worked out just fine! My total system cost came to a bit less than $2000 for a 4p Opteron ^_^

(note: be careful in case selection, as motherboard choice can make a big difference!)


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> My build log (http://www.overclock.net/t/1260067/summermute-build-log ) is admittedly pretty poor...BUT as an endorsement, I just more or less followed derickwm's guide (the link above!) and everything worked out just fine! My total system cost came to a bit less than $2000 for a 4p Opteron ^_^
> (note: be careful in case selection, as motherboard choice can make a big difference!)


Thanks, reading and shuddering now... Good gawd.

On another note, I sure wish the fah client ran on an opensolaris derivative like OpenIndiana. Then the machine could double as my fileserver.









ZFS is a requirement in my case.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks, reading and shuddering now... Good gawd.
> On another note, I sure wish the fah client ran on an opensolaris derivative like OpenIndiana. Then the machine could double as my fileserver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZFS is a requirement in my case.


Load vmware on it?


----------



## valvehead

There is a Linux port of ZFS, but I don't know how reliable it is yet.


----------



## silvrr

Wow looks like OCN is going to pass 9 billion total points in the next couple of updates. OCNchimpin should pass 300 million before the end of the event. Keep folding guys.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Load vmware on it?


Loading vmware is an option I hadn't considered. Good idea. I wonder if OpenIndiana+VM+Linux_FAH would suffer the same hit as W7+VM+Linux_FAH. I'll have to test that out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> There is a Linux port of ZFS, but I don't know how reliable it is yet.


Yeah, I'm scurred to try that port of ZFS to linux. I've got a 10TB pool that I kind of want to keep.


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Wow looks like OCN is going to pass 9 billion total points in the next couple of updates. OCNchimpin should pass 300 million before the end of the event. Keep folding guys.


That is a lot of points man


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Loading vmware is an option I hadn't considered. Good idea. I wonder if OpenIndiana+VM+Linux_FAH would suffer the same hit as W7+VM+Linux_FAH. I'll have to test that out.
> Yeah, I'm scurred to try that port of ZFS to linux. I've got a 10TB pool that I kind of want to keep.


It will be a hit im sure, but not a huge one.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> It will be a hit im sure, but not a huge one.


Awesome. Now to find a 4P board with PCI-X... Fun stuff.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Awesome. Now to find a 4P board with PCI-X... Fun stuff.


I would imagine like... every super micro board would have it?

Here ya go.

http://www.supermicro.com/Aplus/motherboard/Opteron6000/SR56x0/H8QGL-iF.cfm nvm apparently I cant read.


----------



## R.D.BID

So I paused one of my GPU's after it's WU was finished and I got a 10K increase in PPD when the new WU's were started on the CPU and remaing GPU.


----------



## RedStapler

If I need to pause the client for a while to do something, is there a benefit to using finish versus just the pause button? If so, do I understand correctly that finish will finish the current WU's and then pause the client?

EDIT: Also, if what I need to do is basically CPU and not GPU heavy, is it ok to pause SMP threads only? If so, best way? Pause/finish?


----------



## MacG32

If anyone has any secret weapons to use or favors to call in, I think it's about that time now.









I see our point spread increasing from first place and it seems some folks are quitting early.









We've got 1 day and 20 hours left. No time for slouching now.


----------



## arvidab

Finally read all the posts!

Do not worry, my Pentium 4 is working it's ass off.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> ...quitting early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got 1 day and 20 hours left. No time for slouching now.


Aww...

I only came on to dedicate my rig when I could to help out my friends here. My PC is really a very busy machine most of the time, and I have been using it for about 20% of what I normally do since starting, but i'm having some troubles with compiling and need to shut it down temporarily... probably.

I will for now keep trying. I expect to need to shut down for no more than 60-90 minutes.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> If I need to pause the client for a while to do something, is there a benefit to using finish versus just the pause button? If so, do I understand correctly that finish will finish the current WU's and then pause the client?
> EDIT: Also, if what I need to do is basically CPU and not GPU heavy, is it ok to pause SMP threads only? If so, best way? Pause/finish?


If you need the cycles immediately, then pause it. If you want to use it later and will quit for a while use finish. SMP units get more poimts if you finish them fast.


----------



## kyismaster

"shoot to kill, shoot to thrill."

Might as well attempt to hail the other teams.

I can almost feel the cloud of smug wavering off of OCF.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> "shoot to kill, shoot to thrill."
> Might as well attempt to hail the other teams.
> I can almost feel the cloud of smug wavering off of OCF.


They like the smell of their own flatulence, drive hybrids, and talk with their eyes closed, mmmkay ?


----------



## zodac

Back home now; don't worry guys, I've got this.

That 58.25pt lead? No problem.


----------



## juano

I knew you could do it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Back home now; don't worry guys, I've got this.
> 
> That 58.25pt lead? No problem.


I tell myself that everyday.

on the same note:

What, 4 trillion dollars in debt? No problem America...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I knew you could do it.


Quite easy when you have control over those stats.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quite easy when you have control over those stats.










Lets bribe stanford?

jk. haha.


----------



## kcuestag

What are the chances of overtaking them?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What are the chances of overtaking them?


i'd say 15%


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What are the chances of overtaking them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What are the chances of overtaking them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd say 15%
Click to expand...

I'd say about 3%.

But that's an infinite amount of the other teams.


----------



## Vidia-King

I posted this about 10 pages back and got half an answer...Was wondering if someone could provide the other half. Especially now in this time of need I would love to get my msi cx640 laptop folding on more than just smp. When I try and get the client to identifying the gpu, I keep getting the "no gpu found" pop up. This laptop has intel integrated graphics & nvidia 520m chip. Obviously I need it to find the nvidia one as the intel cpu is already folding in a smp slot. I tried using different index #s to find the gpu but no luck. I really want to get this sorted out so all three of my rigs are chimpin to their fullest. Thanks in advanced to anyone that can help me sort this out.

Just finished another 8010 btw (_main rig_).


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> i'd say 15%


A: All their computers blow up and burn
B: Blackouts
C: Police Raids
D: All other folding teams join us.
E: the world gets hit by a extraterrestrial EMP, Knocking out the entire electro-magnetic grid, and someone hooks up a connection to stanford via Satcom 5, and we setup a new global folding grid.


----------



## Sethy666

@ Vidia-King

Sorry, I cant help you with this


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Totally e.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Totally e.


I personally Liked that one too.


----------



## jcharlesr75

When is the cutoff for the last wu??


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> When is the cutoff for the last wu??


Before

*25th of May at 12pm Noon PDT (8pm British Time).*


----------



## Stengah

Hey everyone, I don't know a thing about folding and have run into a problem. It seems my GPU and FAH don't always get along - a majority of the time it appears to complete a WU without a hitch, but sometimes it fails.

When it does, I get this repeatedly:

Code:



Code:


19:13:54:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
19:14:06:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
19:15:06:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
19:16:43:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
19:19:21:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
19:19:21:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Too many errors, failing
19:19:21:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping

I would post the full log, but it doesn't appear to scroll down...

Anyway, like I said, most of the time it works fine, but this is the second time it's done this out of about a week of folding. It sucks too, because I'm not around and it eventually it stops trying and just sits there for hours. Is my card unstable? Does it not not like the driver? Did I just not setup the client correctly?


----------



## PR-Imagery

The results were not as unexpected, meaning your system returned a false or incorrect result / had errors, which is usually indicative of an unstable machine.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Back home now; don't worry guys, I've got this.
> 
> That 58.25pt lead? No problem.






Do it.


----------



## chriskwarren

Hello OCNers from HWC!

Good show this year so far guys (and Zodac ;p ).

If we actually had a functioning forum right now I would invite you all over for a poo-flinging contest









Fold on folks.

Chrisk


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskwarren*
> 
> Hello OCNers from HWC!
> Good show this year so far guys (and Zodac ;p ).
> If we actually had a functioning forum right now I would invite you all over for a poo-flinging contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fold on folks.
> Chrisk


Thanks for the invite and yes, it has been (and continues to be) a very good contest









Continued good luck to you and your team.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskwarren*
> 
> Hello OCNers from HWC!
> 
> *Good show this year so far guys (and Zodac ;p ).*
> 
> If we actually had a functioning forum right now I would invite you all over for a poo-flinging contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fold on folks.
> 
> Chrisk


Why do people insist on capitalising the "z"? It infuriates me.

And it came from a Canadian.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why do people _insist_ on capitalising the "z"? It infuriates me.
> 
> And it came from a Canadian.


Its their way


----------



## chriskwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why do people _insist_ on capitalising the "z"? It infuriates me.
> 
> And it came from a Canadian.


I'm a Newfoundlander first, Canadian second ;p

No worries zodaC...won't happen again!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why do people _insist_ on capitalising the "z"? It infuriates me.
> 
> And it came from a Canadian.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why do people _insist_ on capitalising the "z"? It infuriates me.
> 
> And it came from a Canadian.












its ok Z.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why do people _insist_ on capitalising the "z"? It infuriates me.
> 
> And it came from a Canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its their way
Click to expand...

You Aussies aren't much better, with your "its" instead of "it's", and your lack of full-stops.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why do people _insist_ on capitalising the "z"? It infuriates me.
> 
> And it came from a Canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Newfoundlander first, Canadian second ;p
> 
> No worries zodaC...won't happen again!
Click to expand...

See this? This is why people don't like Canadians.


----------



## kyismaster

I think we should hide.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You Aussies aren't much better, with your "its" instead of "it's", and your lack of full-stops.


pfft... it's because we don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You Aussies aren't much better, with your "its" instead of "it's", and your lack of full-stops.
> 
> 
> 
> pfft... it's because we don't sweat the small stuff.
Click to expand...

Probably because you lot can't understand it...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Probably because you lot can't understand it...


Small stuff again.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Probably because you lot can't understand it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small stuff again.
Click to expand...

Your collective IQ? Yeah, I'd agree.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Your collective IQ? Yeah, I'd agree.


Silly z... is silly


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Probably because you lot can't understand it...


But, that's probably a grammatical error zodac... "lot" can't understand it.

lol.

Silly zodacians.


----------



## chriskwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You Aussies aren't much better, with your "its" instead of "it's", and your lack of full-stops.


We LOVE Aussies over at HWC!

Grammar Nazis are quickly dealed with...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You Aussies aren't much better, with your "its" instead of "it's", and your lack of full-stops.
> 
> 
> 
> We LOVE Aussies over at HWC!
> 
> Grammar Nazis are quickly dealed with...
Click to expand...

Rubbish. Before your forum went down, I was talking with people there - some of them say you guys do nothing but insult people. It's probably why your forum is down right now; TPTB don't like us talking about how mean you are.

When it's back up, I'mma screenshot it and post it for everyone to see.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why do people _insist_ on capitalising the "z"? It infuriates me.
> 
> And it came from a Canadian.


I actually hadn't noticed till you said something.


----------



## kyismaster

Once upon a time, zodac used to live in a place called, New Z-land. She reigned supreme queen for eons, but one day, a vicious dictator over came her, then casts her away and was forced to live on Z island. Alone, forced to work at the laundromat and to fold for her beloved citizens forever.







(( German accent implied )) edited


----------



## blizzard182cold

just dropped over 20,000 ppd with gtx 570


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Once upon a time, zodac used to live in a place called, New Z-land. She reigned supreme queen for eons, but one day, a vicious dictator over came her, then casts her away and was forced to live on Z island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (( German accent implied ))


funny lil unicorn


----------



## kyismaster

Comical relief is always win.


----------



## chriskwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> When it's back up, I'mma screenshot it and post it for everyone to see.


What's an I'mma?

Is that short for "I going to tell my mamma"? I'm not afraid if you are going to tell on me Z ;p


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> When it's back up, I'mma screenshot it and post it for everyone to see.
> 
> 
> 
> What's an I'mma?
> 
> Is that short for "I going to tell my mamma"? I'm not afraid if you are going to tell on me Z ;p
Click to expand...

The first two words, yes. Though I could tell your mother too. :thinking:


----------



## kyismaster

By the way zodac, Chimp Overlord is more fitting.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Rubbish. Before your forum went down, I was talking with people there - some of them say *you guys do nothing but insult people*. It's probably why your forum is down right now; TPTB don't like us talking about how mean you are.
> 
> When it's back up, I'mma screenshot it and post it for everyone to see.


Because you would never do that, would you z?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> By the way zodac, Chimp Overlord is more fitting.


Kinda implies I merely rule over you, essentially allowing you to make your own decisions. Dictator, on the other hand, makes it clear that I decide things.

I put a great deal of thought into this, k? Overlord just doesn't fit.


----------



## blizzard182cold

all hail supreme chimpin Z







rofl


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Because you would never do that, would you z?


:lachen:


----------



## kyismaster

LOLOLOL.

Chimp-an Z









I'm sorry, just shoot me while you still can.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Rubbish. Before your forum went down, I was talking with people there - some of them say *you guys do nothing but insult people*. It's probably why your forum is down right now; TPTB don't like us talking about how mean you are.
> 
> When it's back up, I'mma screenshot it and post it for everyone to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you would never do that, would you z?
Click to expand...

I'm allowed to do it, because - let's face it - I'm awesome.

Unless you're saying this Chrisk guy is *more* awesome than me... which would be ridiculous. I've seen his credentials - he has very few minions. In a minion war, I'd win.


----------



## Ceadderman

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I'm on the 8042 express train to hell!









I haven't gotten a single BigAdvance yet. This is tragically annoying.









~Ceadder


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chriskwarren*
> 
> What's an I'mma? Is that short for "I going to tell my mamma"? I'm not afraid if you are going to tell on me Z ;p
> 
> 
> 
> The first two words, yes. Though I could tell your mother too.
Click to expand...










sig'd


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You Aussies aren't much better, with your *"its" instead of "it's*", and your lack of full-stops.


...


----------



## staryoshi

My 3770K is only getting 13-14K SMP units that take forever. I prefer the quick and easy 2-3K units because I don't go 12 hours without needing to use the computer :'(


----------



## Cord78

Big Z? Little z?

Does it make a difference? You even have your own smiley ->







TWO EVEN!









Now leave us nice canadians alone before we stuff you in a toque!


----------



## Vidia-King

Just to dropped a 7808, I like this size WU...perfect for my setup, took around 10hrs to complete. Its crunch time guys (*25hrs Left*), stay chimpin!


----------



## jesusboots

[quote name="Vidia-King" url="/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway/3700#post_17312498Its crunch time guys ([B]25hrs Left[/B]), stay chimpin! [IMG alt="wheee.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies//wheee.gif[/IMG]
[/quote]
Good, have time to finish this 6903, should also be able to do an entire 2500k smp wu, and several gpu wu's to each gpu.


----------



## blizzard182cold

what is this punctuation i hear so much of ?


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks, reading and shuddering now... Good gawd.
> On another note, I sure wish the fah client ran on an opensolaris derivative like OpenIndiana. Then the machine could double as my fileserver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZFS is a requirement in my case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Loading vmware is an option I hadn't considered. Good idea. I wonder if OpenIndiana+VM+Linux_FAH would suffer the same hit as W7+VM+Linux_FAH. I'll have to test that out.
> Yeah, I'm scurred to try that port of ZFS to linux. I've got a 10TB pool that I kind of want to keep.


FreeBSD has ZFS and can fold natively with the "-freebsd" arg.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cord78*
> 
> Big Z? Little z?
> Does it make a difference? You even have your own smiley ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO EVEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now leave us nice canadians alone before we stuff you in a toque!


zodac has said this many times:

z=good

Z=acceptable

zodac=best

Zodac=no go

Simple.


----------



## Rayleyne

My 7970s at 1275 are tearing through wu's. My 3770k takes forever though


----------



## Disturbed117

Still losing i see.


----------



## Sethy666

We are not losing, we just are not coming first


----------



## ugotd8

Don't know if this settles the bet, but my 2600K finally got a 6904 (after a string of 6901s):


----------



## Millillion

Hmm, just for no reason decided to check my EOC page to see what my average PPD had dropped down to over the course of the CC, and it appears as though I have some phantom source of small ~400 point WU's that I have no idea where come from.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=370681


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Hmm, just for no reason decided to check my EOC page to see what my average PPD had dropped down to over the course of the CC, and it appears as though I have some phantom source of small ~400 point WU's that I have no idea where come from.
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=370681


Did you forget to change something over?

looks like SMP WUs with no bonuses enabled...

maybe someone new misspelt their folding name AND team number


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Hmm, just for no reason decided to check my EOC page to see what my average PPD had dropped down to over the course of the CC, and it appears as though I have some phantom source of small ~400 point WU's that I have no idea where come from.
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=370681
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget to change something over?
> 
> looks like SMP WUs with no bonuses enabled...
> 
> maybe someone new misspelt their folding name AND team number
Click to expand...

Nope, I don't even own another computer besides the old 1.8 GHZ P4 sitting under my bed in pieces.


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> My 7970s at 1275 are tearing through wu's. My 3770k takes forever though


my 3770k averaging about 50-65k ppd running on vm linux. not too bad IMO, only running at 4.4, was gonna bump to 4.8 for duration of cc but dont wanna havta restart anything


----------



## jdip

Did the stats in the OP stop being updated? They haven't moved for a few days now. Where can we see how we're faring against the other teams?


----------



## error-id10t

I think they're being updated.. all I see is us dropping in overall points unless I'm reading it wrong!


----------



## jdip

Oops nevermind, I misunderstood how the point system works.


----------



## Rayleyne

 i only have 15800 PPD with 2 7970s and a stock 3770k?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> i only have 15800 PPD with 2 7970s and a stock 3770k?


If you quit folding on the 7970 and only let the 3770K folding you should get well over 20k PPD. The 7970s crap the PPD of your i7 and aren't that great at folding either


----------



## matada

I finished one!


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> If you quit folding on the 7970 and only let the 3770K folding you should get well over 20k PPD. The 7970s crap the PPD of your i7 and aren't that great at folding either


Oh? I thought the Southern Islands, pitcairn whatever it's called series was pretty good at GPU computing? ... Or is it only in OpenGL?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I finished one!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That taskbar is too damn pink !


----------



## Rayleyne

i just upped my 3770k to 4.5 at settings i know are stable with a restart, wasn't oc'ed earlier because i was testing my new loop and how it'd handle the heat from 2 7970s instead of one.


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> That taskbar is too damn pink !


I'm a girl. I like pink. My windows theme is Ponies.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> Oh? I thought the Southern Islands, pitcairn whatever it's called series was pretty good at GPU computing? ... Or is it only in OpenGL?
> That taskbar is too damn pink !


Besides the fact that GCN isn't fully supported in fah, AMD clients are inefficient to run and eat a lot of CPU cycles


----------



## Rayleyne

I thought gpu's excelled at parralel tasks like this ><

They really need to fix this blank post crap


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> I thought gpu's excelled at parralel tasks like this ><
> They really need to fix this blank post crap


It's not particularly easy to code for new instruction sets constantly.
In 2 years AMD had: VLIW5 -> VLIW4 -> GCN.

NVidia simply has CUDA although it needs optimizations with each new arch, the ecosystem and support is far more consistent.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I'm a girl. I like pink. My windows theme is Ponies.


Ha, your allowed.


----------



## Ceadderman

Anyone know if I set my Big Advanced up right? I keep getting a rash of 8042 and it's driving me nuts. Haven't dropped a single BA client yet.









It's just an SMP set @ -1 and client-type bigadv. Getting pretty annoyed that my 1100T hasn't gotten a single BA client.









~Ceadder


----------



## RussianHak

Wait is Chimpin still going on? I thought it ended at like the 22nd.


----------



## Hambone07si

Well good thing one of our drafters went on vacation this week. Since I built a nice system for him, it was put to good use this week. Not to bad for a i7 950 3.6ghz and a 550ti. Turned out a good amount of WU's. This is just 1 out of the 3 systems I have been running for the event.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Anyone know if I set my Big Advanced up right? I keep getting a rash of 8042 and it's driving me nuts. Haven't dropped a single BA client yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an SMP set @ -1 and client-type bigadv. Getting pretty annoyed that my 1100T hasn't gotten a single BA client.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Sounds like your using the v7 client? Are you in windows or Linux? You need to be in Linux.

Try the v6.x client and you may need a core hack to show you have twelve cores. The 8 core bigadvs are few and far between.

Stick withsmp for the rest of the CC though not enough time for most people to finish a bigadv.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianHak*
> 
> Wait is Chimpin still going on? I thought it ended at like the 22nd.


Here's the countdown for the CC.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I finished one!


Be sure to email it to the addy in the first post, posting it here might not get you counted


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Here's the countdown for the CC.


Sweeeeet: my current bigadv run should drop just a few hours before the deadline. Wicked!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Anyone know if I set my Big Advanced up right? I keep getting a rash of 8042 and it's driving me nuts. Haven't dropped a single BA client yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an SMP set @ -1 and client-type bigadv. Getting pretty annoyed that my 1100T hasn't gotten a single BA client.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your using the v7 client? Are you in windows or Linux? You need to be in Linux.
> 
> Try the v6.x client and you may need a core hack to show you have twelve cores. The 8 core bigadvs are few and far between.
> 
> Stick withsmp for the rest of the CC though not enough time for most people to finish a bigadv.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm runnin v7 in Windows. I'm pretty sure others have gotten and finished BigAdv without having to go change clients out of v7. Did Stanford change up the client system since Zambezi or something?









~Ceadder


----------



## mironccr345

Im only getting 7.7k on Project 10128


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah I'm runnin v7 in Windows. I'm pretty sure others have gotten and finished BigAdv without having to go change clients out of v7. Did Stanford change up the client system since Zambezi or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


There are only 8-core bigadvs (6900 and 6901 I think), 12-core bigadvs (6903, 6904) and 16-core bigadvs (8101) right now.

You only have 6 cores so you will not get any bigadv WUs.

The way people are getting bigadvs without a mulitprocessor setup or something like a 3930K is to run in linux and run a core-hack to make the client think you have 8 or 12 cores (most single Cpus can't finish a 8101 in time). I tried the 8 core hack for awhile and didn't get any bigadvs. The 12 core gets me consistentaly drawing 6901s and an occasional 6903.

that being said what is your X6 running at? From what I have read you need to be at >4.0 to finish a bigadv. Im guessing that is for a 6904 though. For 6901 or a 6903 a bit slower clock may still work. Fast RAM can help too.


----------



## staryoshi

Hopefully I can squeeze a few SMP units in before the deadline


----------



## king8654

i drew two 6901 in a row with a normal 8 core vm linux setup when first switched over, but past day have been getting 6990's and low 7000's.


----------



## blizzard182cold

what time in Australia does this finish i`ll be running this all night again


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah I'm runnin v7 in Windows. I'm pretty sure others have gotten and finished BigAdv without having to go change clients out of v7. Did Stanford change up the client system since Zambezi or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 8-core bigadvs (6900 and 6901 I think), 12-core bigadvs (6903, 6904) and 16-core bigadvs (8101) right now.
> 
> You only have 6 cores so you will not get any bigadv WUs.
> 
> The way people are getting bigadvs without a mulitprocessor setup or something like a 3930K is to run in linux and run a core-hack to make the client think you have 8 or 12 cores (most single Cpus can't finish a 8101 in time). I tried the 8 core hack for awhile and didn't get any bigadvs. The 12 core gets me consistentaly drawing 6901s and an occasional 6903.
> 
> that being said what is your X6 running at? From what I have read you need to be at >4.0 to finish a bigadv. Im guessing that is for a 6904 though. For 6901 or a 6903 a bit slower clock may still work. Fast RAM can help too.
Click to expand...

Running @ 3.4Ghz at the moment. Didn't get this thing running fast enough to give it a good thrashing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> i drew two 6901 in a row with a normal 8 core vm linux setup when first switched over, but past day have been getting 6990's and low 7000's.


Thanks for the information.









~Ceadder


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Once upon a time, zodac used to live in a place called, New Z-land. She reigned supreme queen for eons, but one day, a vicious dictator over came her, then casts her away and was forced to live on Z island. Alone, forced to work at the laundromat and to fold for her beloved citizens forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (( German accent implied )) edited


lol, so that is the backstory of our beloved z... I didn't see anything about pods in there though, conspiracy theory? rumors?


----------



## matada

is 78C too hot for a GTX 560 Ti during folding? Apparently it sees no need to crank the fan up. Just had to manually set it to 80%.

Also, what's with one core on my Ivy Bridge being so much hotter than the others? at idle there can be a 5C difference.

Edit:

one 106 point WU done, 2500 point will be done in an hour, and another 106 point in an hour and a half!


----------



## staryoshi

78C is perfectly fine. There is no cause for concern until you get into the 90's.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> is 78C too hot for a GTX 560 Ti during folding? Apparently it sees no need to crank the fan up. Just had to manually set it to 80%.
> Also, what's with one core on my Ivy Bridge being so much hotter than the others? at idle there can be a 5C difference.
> Edit:
> one 106 point WU done, 2500 point will be done in an hour, and another 106 point in an hour and a half!


No, 78c is fine. Over 90c is where you need to worry. Mine settles @ about 71-78c depending on my ambient temps, fan speeds are 80-90%







.

IB runs hotter due to it's construction, but it's also built to handle it.


----------



## matada

mine's steady at 63C folding still going strong at 78% fan speed, idles around 30-35C.

I'm not worried about the CPU, just odd. have folding running for half an hour sofar, temps haven't gone past 53C yet under full load. I've had it idle as low as 19C usually 25-30C depending on outside temp.


----------



## blizzard182cold

matada is talking about the GPU temp not the CPU temp but yes either way 78 is fine my GTX 570 is at 74 deg c max 85% fan and OC`d 1600 1800 2200 1.075 Voltz adjust your fan so it kicks in a little earlier and runs higher i find MSI Afterburner easy to use


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> matada is talking about the GPU temp not the CPU temp but yes either way 78 is fine my GTX 570 is at 74 deg c max 85% fan and OC`d 1600 1800 2200 1.075 Voltz adjust your fan so it kicks in a little earlier and runs higher i find MSI Afterburner easy to use


Was talkin about both. I use EVGA PrecsionX. I have it set for whenever it gets above 50C it ramps up to 80%. Roommate hates it though "That thing is a space heater!"


----------



## blizzard182cold

LOL so true my rooms temps are so much hotter then the rest of the house


----------



## blizzard182cold

on another note almost finished these two units more to come before its all over


----------



## matada

I Have 2 windows open, one with a fan blowing cool air in. My roommate says it's boiling. I'm comfortable. I don't have an accurate way to get ambient temps, I'm going to guess it's ~70 in here and 83 outside.

Only complaint is it's kinda noisy. According to the DB meter on my phone it's at 56 dB. not bad I guess. if I crank up the top intake fan it'll hit 78 dB. THEN it's loud and unbearable. I'm actually impressed with the cooling in the HAF 912. Thing under load is cooler than both my old laptops at idle, and this thing is way more powerful (one had a Phenom II dual core, other had a Socket P (478) Core2Duo.

Edit: Holy Icons batman!

Edit2: I just reported my own post *facepalms* SORRY!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> is 78C too hot for a GTX 560 Ti during folding? Apparently it sees no need to crank the fan up. Just had to manually set it to 80%.
> Also, what's with one core on my Ivy Bridge being so much hotter than the others? at idle there can be a 5C difference.
> Edit:
> one 106 point WU done, 2500 point will be done in an hour, and another 106 point in an hour and a half!


Yea my 560Ti is chilling at 68C right now with 80F ambient. (Not switched over to A/C yet...sucks having to have ceiling fans and windows open when it is nearly 80 outside.)


----------



## Redwoodz

Don't know if this is commonly known yet, but I came across this today, how to set-up folding on Nvidia's Kepler GPU's.

http://folding.typepad.com/news/2012/04/support-for-new-gpus-such-as-kepler-in-the-v7-fah-client.html


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Yea my 560Ti is chilling at 68C right now with 80F ambient. (Not switched over to A/C yet...sucks having to have ceiling fans and windows open when it is nearly 80 outside.)


There's no AC in this house. It was supposed to be NINETY SEVEN in chicago on Sunday. My roommate and I take turns hiding in the Fridge. Hell, I didn't have heat this winter either.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> There's no AC in this house. It was supposed to be NINETY SEVEN in chicago on Sunday. My roommate and I take turns hiding in the Fridge. Hell, I didn't have heat this winter either.


Yea...go buy yourself a window AC unit ASAP.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Yea...go buy yourself a window AC unit ASAP.


This. They're cheap enough (100 or so) for a room-sized unit.


----------



## blizzard182cold

go to your local Aquarium supply store pick up a water chiller unit







and run your waterloop through that into a car rad ok ok thats a bit much but yeh you get the idea


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> go to your local Aquarium supply store pick up a water chiller unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and run your waterloop through that into a car rad ok ok thats a bit much but yeh you get the idea


Nah, just repurpose a cheap window a/c to do the same thing. Same prices about, and wont burn out the compressor on an small aquarium chiller.


----------



## ryan w

OCNChimpin Log


----------



## matada

2500 point WU Just got uploaded, have a 5757 pointer downloading now (8020) 106.6 point done in 35 minutes.

Ouch. preferred deadline of 13 days. Don't think that's going to be done in time. We'll see though.

PPD just tanked from 19K to 3400


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> OCNChimpin Log


Willing to bet all the first time folders got tired of the heat


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Willing to bet all the first time folders got tired of the heat


My roommate complains about the computer being on 24/7, otherwise I'd just fold every night.


----------



## blizzard182cold

17:08:52:WU02:FS01:Upload 76.89%
17:08:56:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
17:08:56:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:08:56:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 728.00 points

just dropped smp

another one dropping from GPU and SMP in under 3 hours


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Willing to bet all the first time folders got tired of the heat


I'm willing to bet that people think we're not going to win so they turn off their folding.

That and alot of switching to SMP after doing bigadv.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Willing to bet all the first time folders got tired of the heat


This was me last night, I wanted to sleep good and I can't move my computer out of my room easily enough to get the heat out.

My wife's been sleeping terribly since I started folding for chimpin, so sacrifices are being made







.


----------



## tensionz

Folding away (as much as I can







)


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Willing to bet all the first time folders got tired of the heat


yup 10 days is a long time...and I certainly am not one to speak as I started late...just figured id put some stats up.....10 to 13 million a day regardless is not to shabby!

edit: 11 to 13.5 miliion


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Willing to bet all the first time folders got tired of the heat


Quitters, old and new I'm sure.









Still have both my SB-E and 2600K on full bore.


----------



## matada

ooh. 5757 pointer done in 8 hours. This thing actually folds pretty well. My desktop isn't in my room (desk wouldn't fit). so I can sleep in silence. if you don't count the CTA + sirens all night.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm willing to bet that people think we're not going to win so they turn off their folding.
> That and alot of switching to SMP after doing bigadv.


And this.


----------



## jesusboots

Still folding full bore also.

Though my computer was just down 40 minutes or so, was testing something. Should be another 5 or so hours for a 6903 to finish.


----------



## 66racer

I was gonna guess the same thing. Im a new folder but still hanging in there. I have only been doing 3hrs a day but oh well. My landlord doesn't like my pc on when no one is home (I rent a room).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Willing to bet all the first time folders got tired of the heat


A lot of fainthearted


----------



## matada

I'll go till the finish from now on, but Damn I wanna go play some D3!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I'll go till the finish from now on, but Damn I wanna go play some D3!


Lots of time to play D3 only a hours left to fold for the CC!

Where about in Chicago are you? Live in Lakeview currently moving to Hyde Park in about a month.


----------



## rctrucker

I switched my CPU over to SMP for the last day or so. I'll resume the VM WU after the CC is over tomorrow, o well, more points for the chimp!


----------



## kyismaster

we are absolutely going to crush them next year


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

ONE MORE DAY GUYS!!!! Im gunna steal some RAM from my Dad's Desktop and see if i can get once more machine pushing numbers


----------



## kyismaster

tried to snag me another E8400 but was unsuccessful


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Lots of time to play D3 only a hours left to fold for the CC!
> Where about in Chicago are you? Live in Lakeview currently moving to Hyde Park in about a month.


Over by the Irving Park blue line stop.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> Over by the Irving Park blue line stop.










lol, I stay on lake view too.


----------



## Cord78

it might be a little too late but was able to secure a xeon E5607 and an I5 2400 to fold till the end


----------



## N2Gaming

less than 24hrs Until we secure out 3rd loss in a row


----------



## ryan w

Stanford says I cannot adjust GPU clocks well running a WU under ATI FAQ page, can anyone confirm or deny this since this page was last updated in March of 11', i want to finish up my gpu wu's, and go straight to SMP on 8 cores??

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-ATI

Quote:

6. Do not adjust GPU clocks (eg with ATI Tool) while [email protected] is running. This will reset our code and generally cause problems. This is not a bug in FAH as much as the way that these boards work.


----------



## rctrucker

Portland, Maine?

Thems my old stomping grounds.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Stanford says I cannot adjust GPU clocks well running a WU under ATI FAQ page, can anyone confirm or deny this since this page was last updated in March of 11', i want to finish up my gpu wu's, and go straight to SMP on 8 cores??
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-ATI
> Quote:
> 6. Do not adjust GPU clocks (eg with ATI Tool) while [email protected] is running. This will reset our code and generally cause problems. This is not a bug in FAH as much as the way that these boards work.


Yeah changing the clocks while its running might just crash it. However you should be able to pause the client, change the clocks, and start it back up without a problem.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Portland, Maine?
> Thems my old stomping grounds.


Best city I know! well maybe not, but i like it!


----------



## axipher

I've changed clocks, had the GPU driver crash and screen go black then recover and never lost a unit on my AMD card.


----------



## Krusher33

Same. I think they said to that to be safe.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Best city I know! well maybe not, but i like it!


I liked it better than where I am at now... If only for the food, I would go back. I don't miss the winters though


----------



## ryan w

I recall not reading directions last year and never having any problems, this year i did read directions







. So I paused, set OC in AB, and hit fold, all is good! Once GPU's are done it will be interesting to compare the PPD difference with just the FX 8150 on 8 cores vs. running on 6 with the 6950's using 2


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I liked it better than where I am at now... If only for the food, I would go back. I don't miss the winters though


This winter sucked...no snow! Yes I like snow..... worst one since i have been back


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> This winter sucked...no snow! Yes I like snow..... worst one since i have been back


I liked snow, snow boarding, ect.

But I didn't like waking up 30m early to start my car so I could have it warm for me to drive to work!


----------



## Sethy666

Using the stats tab on GPU Tracker V2, Ive been able to find my points and WU count for this years CC...

So far Ive managed 94 wu for 198,861 pts. Incidently, this is @ 25% of my rigs folding output for 2012.

It seems Ive landed mostly SMP Projects 7200 & 6099 and GPU Projects 8020s, 8008s and 8010s.

How did everyone else think they did?


----------



## jesusboots

I know I did a single 6901, and two 6903. 8 6097-99. And a bunch of 8020's. I would assume in the range of 20-30.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Using the stats tab on GPU Tracker V2, Ive been able to find my points and WU count for this years CC...
> So far Ive managed 94 wu for 198,861 pts. Incidently, this is @ 25% of my rigs folding output for 2012.
> It seems Ive landed mostly SMP Projects 7200 & 6099 and GPU Projects 8020s, 8008s and 8010s.
> How did everyone else think they did?


I've been about 30-35k ppd since I started with chimpin.

I have no idea what WUs i've been getting through.


----------



## ugotd8

With the help of some great folders here I was lucky enough to get a couple 6904s finished:



(I switched to running HFM on the 2600K machine after this was taken, so that did a few more 6901s and then got stuck with a 6904)


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> How did everyone else think they did?


According to HFM history I've done well over 100 units for OCNChimpin.

As far as points are concerned, it'll probably be at least 850,000 (estimate based on PPD of each client) by the time it's over.


----------



## Sethy666

@ ugotd8

Very nice. First CC and everything









Well done.

@ valvehead

Nice work man


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> @ ugotd8
> Very nice. First CC and everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.
> @ valvehead
> Nice work man


Thanks.







I learned a ton about folding crammed into these 10 days.

Folding reminds me of a saying about tournament poker:

"Hours of boredom punctuated by moments of sheer terror"


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a ton about folding crammed into these 10 days.
> Folding reminds me of a saying about tournament poker:
> "Hours of boredom punctuated by moments of sheer terror"


Yeah, know that feeling.









I wake up and check, come home from work and check, check before i go to bed... no failed units - yay!


----------



## matada

Alright. I'm sorry guys. but I'm out for now until it cools off. I am DYING. Like Sweating my *insert female body part here* off.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> Alright. I'm sorry guys. but I'm out for now until it cools off. I am DYING. Like Sweating my *insert female body part here* off.


Shykes. Same here.

My room rises 10-15 degrees F with ambient around 65F.

Well, I did have the coldest room in the house







.

I had no idea my computer could put off this amount of heat. Next serious build I do is venting the heat out the window via outdoor rad.


----------



## matada

It's about 90 in my room right now.


----------



## R.D.BID

I'm a noob folder and while I joined up a bit late, I'll stick with it to the bitter end. I didn't get tired of the heat, I may get tired of paying the electricity bill though.







Runnin that AC hard.

I got a 7808 yesterday, and I've been getting those almost all the time, but, this time its taking WAY longer to complete than normal. What's up with that? It won't complete before the deadline.


----------



## jcharlesr75

This points system stinks.....Im just sayin'.....


----------



## rctrucker

The timing was perfect for me to get another 6904 and drop it right when the CC started, but when I changed my user name I got 3 6901s (two of which dropped before the CC). After that I dropped 2 6903s but didn't have time for the 3rd.

I had 2 GTX570s running 20+ hours a day for this though, they probably dropped quite a few WUs, I didn't get one 76XX WU.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

WOO!! You go little sempron! It looks like it'll get another WU done!



Although it looks like what we really need is Conversion...


----------



## Faster_is_better

It was hot in my office earlier, I had the door and window closed + no A/C was on, got pretty bad. Now everything open and A/C on, back to coolness


----------



## matada

<- no ac - dead Matada


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> <- no ac - dead Matada


Be strong, we're almost there!


----------



## PinballWizard

I've got 5 machines running in a room that is in the high 80's. Next year I am taking this out to my patio. I figure that I can build a screen cage to keep the insects out. I've been folding for 5 years but only on one machine....this is just a little too much heat for me but I will stick it out 'till the end if nothing melts on me.


----------



## matada

I plan on making a guard for a window, and running dryer vents from the exhaust fans out the window. Or just putting my computer IN the window!

Edit: I accidentally a word


----------



## rctrucker

My computer room is small, and just had my computer and my girlfriends. With central air on 72, the room hits ~90 with the door open! Then I got my little window AC in there(one of the smallest ones they make) and I can get the room to like 65f now


----------



## omega17

I'm blaming the CC on this apparently 'unseasonable' heat the UK is experiencing (according to professional meterologists, so we're led to believe...







)... Though 28C, falling to 17C at night does mean my little 3930K has been getting slowly warmer and warmer ploughing through this 6903, but I have faith that it will make it through the night









The windows are fully open; full steam ahead! _*hopes for a comforting lack of steam*_


----------



## nvidiaftw12

*It's coming.*


----------



## matada

insufficient Permissions
Your account does not have the required permissions to access this page.
Logout and try again with an administrative account, or contact a site administrator for support.

Nope.avi


----------



## jesusboots

My last bigadv for the cc.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> *It's coming.*


Soon.


----------



## jesusboots

"the folders lounge cannot be destroyed"?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> insufficient Permissions
> Your account does not have the required permissions to access this page.
> Logout and try again with an administrative account, or contact a site administrator for support.
> Nope.avi


It's not there yet. That's why I said coming. :teaching:


----------



## MacG32

I suggest a 3 group point system next year (sm, med, lg) based on points and the actual amount of folders per group. 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place prizes overall and in each group are awarded, like The Jaded Monkey, a Gold Monkey, and a Silver Monkey. This way everyone has a better chance to win within each group and it's all for a great cause.


----------



## JedixJarf

There can only be one winner.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> *It's coming.*


V This V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> insufficient Permissions
> Your account does not have the required permissions to access this page.
> Logout and try again with an administrative account, or contact a site administrator for support.
> Nope.avi


Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It's not there yet. That's why I said coming.


Ah, see reading all the posts helps


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> There can only be one winner.


One overall 1st place winner, true. As you can see below, the CC is ever changing. Even this year, a new points scheme was introduced.

If you look at the CC Stats 2012 : Chart1, you can easily see OCN, T32, and EVGA fitting into one group, Beavers and TSC into another, and the rest into another group. My suggestion seems to make more sense to me than this new point scheme, whereas everyone's a winner in some sense, the competition is fair and equal, and only points are needed to compete. Conversion and Growth will vary yearly, especially when based off the previous year. These calculations are not fair or just. We came back this year to win, based on last year's points tallying, and we didn't.

I wasn't asked if I approved of this new scheme and neither was the mass majority of the rest of the folders within this competition. My suggestion remedies these problems we, the folders, have from where all of our placements are in this new ranking scheme. I know I won't be folding in next year's CC if this new points scheme stays in place. We have clearly won based on all previous CCs, because they were based on pure folding points. I'm not trying to be a sore loser, because I'm still folding 110+%. I'm trying to see that everyone has an equal and fair chance at winning within each suggested group and overall.

These are just my suggestions and thoughts. I'm not open to further discussion about any of it. Everyone else can discuss it amongst themselves.








Quote:


> History of the CC
> 
> The "Chimp Challenge" originated in 2006 as a sub-Team battle between the overclockers.com sub-Team, folding_monkeys, and the Maximum PC sub-Team, Spider_Monkey. It was not really a Team on Team battle. The battle got started, as you might expect, as a beef between the two sub-Teams regarding who the real "monkeys" were on the Folding scene. Some Team members from their respective Teams helped their sub-Teammates out by joining them in the race, so the original challenge did unofficially take on some sort of a Team challenge, but it was clearly not yet a full Team effort. Maximum PC took the inaugural jaded monkey.
> 
> The next year the full Team battle became a reality... with both overclockers.com and Maximum PC choosing a neutral user id to use as the "Team" ID... so it would not be a true battle between sub-Teams but rather a battle between the Teams themselves. overclockers.com (us) came back with a vengeance and took the jaded monkey from MaxPC... and all was right with the world.
> 
> In 2008 overclockers and MaxPC decided it was time to extend the challenge... and the other two top Teams at the time, OCAU and the [H]orde, were invited to join the fray. MaxPC took back the jaded monkey.
> 
> That leads us to last year's Chimp Challenge 2009 and where we are today... with the advent of higher performing SMP and GPU2 clients, more Teams had the production capacity to compete... so the challenge was further extended to include the four teams from the previous year as well as OCN, EVGA, TSC!, and Custom PC. OCN came out on top and is the defending CC champion.


----------



## Sethy666

@ MacG32

The idea you are suggesting was considered for this CC. It was roundly dismissed by the all the Folding team captains.

As jedi and Highlander said... "There can only be one"


----------



## jarble

this same discussion goes down every year and is pointless imo they won hands down we never came close hats off to t32


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> this same discussion goes down every year and is pointless imo they won hands down we never came close *hats off to t32*


Absolutely


----------



## kyismaster

patewy.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> patewy.


What is/are/was patewey?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> What is/are/was patewey?


means, Disgusting.
and disgusting for surrendering to t32


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> means, Disgusting.
> and disgusting for surrendering to t32


Why do you think that?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> insufficient Permissions
> Your account does not have the required permissions to access this page.
> Logout and try again with an administrative account, or contact a site administrator for support.
> Nope.avi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> V This V
> Edit:
> Ah, see reading all the posts helps


Why don't you look now?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> this same discussion goes down every year and is pointless imo they won hands down we never came close hats off to t32


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Why do you think that?


that.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> that.


Well, yeah but what makes you say we surrendered?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Well, yeah but what makes you say we surrendered?


just saying, if your thinking of quitting, you already lost.

Im still in the the fight,

Fight the fight, don't let it break your might, I'll fight all through the dawn of night.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> just saying, if your thinking of quitting, you already lost.
> Im still in the the fight,
> Fight the fight, don't let it break your might, I'll fight all through the dawn of night.


Yep - still pumping then out until Sat morning for me.

Man, you should see my dust filters


----------



## Lord Xeb

....I cannot be in the chip challenge... my computer...it broken


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> ....I cannot be in the chip challenge... my computer...it broken


No dramas Xeb, maybe next year.

I hope you get your rig fixed soon


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> <- no ac - dead Matada


I know the feeling. AC was off at work and it was hot as heck here in Chicago today! Good thing the PC is in my nice A/Ced house


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> If you look at the CC Stats 2012 : Chart1, you can easily see OCN, T32, and EVGA fitting into one group, Beavers and TSC into another, and the rest into another group.


I rather be in a competition against 10 teams than just 2.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I rather be in a competition against 10 teams than just 2.


I dont know. This being my first cc, I am semi disappointed. Not in 37726, or any other team.

Just that things seem gimped. Where performance was pushed to the side, to give way for a better communal spirit.

I get it, get more people involved. To be honest, it just seemed from the start like it was an invite to cheat, and by cheat, I mean this.
Anyone could have gotten 10 of their friends to run 2 smp units, for no big deal, and those ten friends would have immediately made any single 6, 12, 16, or 32 core computer completely useless as far as points are concerned. Is that fair? Not really.

At the end of the day, this was a competition to promote helping people, which we all did, all teams, valiantly. However, the whole "jaded monkey" being awarded to the guy with more friends, than to the guy who is doing more to progress humanity just seems very flawed.


----------



## Sethy666

@ jesusboots

Good feedback and interesting insight from a new set of CC eyes.

These comps have been and always will be difficult to balance. The prologue conversations that we were privy too indicated that this format was the most palatable (my words) to the team capts out of all the suggestions.

I'm sure the zodac will do some sort of post-mortem on the results and our efforts and hopefully (read really, really hope so) give us the feedback.

Next year guys,,, there is always next year.


----------



## Krusher33

This year I stayed away from the chat room for the most part (everytime I went to it no one was talking), but I gotta say compared to last year, this one was much, much more fun. I just wish we could have done better in the conversion and growth category but I'm glad it wasn't like last year where 1st place just kept getting further and further from attainable.


----------



## KOBALT

It should still be about pure points. No handicaps. That's what a competition is. IMO.

We won, regardless.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

@Krusher - I was actually wondering about the growth category.

Does that include all folding ocn members for all of time or just active ones?


----------



## Warfox101

I'm back in it , been down for two days because of pump failure. Did some tweaks and changes to the voltage. And am now doing 27k+ PPD


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> I'm back in it , been down for two days because of pump failure. Did some tweaks and changes to the voltage. And am now doing 27k+ PPD


Good for you









Glad to here your rig is running fine


----------



## jagz

What time does the CC end exactly? EST.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> What time does the CC end exactly? EST.


16 hours and 15 minutes from now.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> @ jesusboots
> Good feedback and interesting insight from a new set of CC eyes.
> These comps have been and always will be difficult to balance. The prologue conversations that we were privy too indicated that this format was the most palatable (my words) to the team capts out of all the suggestions.
> I'm sure the zodac will do some sort of post-mortem on the results and our efforts and hopefully (read really, really hope so) give us the feedback.
> Next year guys,,, there is always next year.


Yea, this has been my 3rd CC and by far this one has been the most fun for me. While I agree, the points should ultimately be the deciding factor, the growth and conversion definitely made me more vocal this year and more involved in trying to get people signed up. Heck, I even changed my avatar this year. I think the categories are good, but the point scale should be different per category. Even something simple as 200 points for raw points, 150 for growth and 100 for conversion. Well, actually I would make 200 points for growth as that is what will help the CC grow overall in participation, 150 or 175 for points, and 100 for conversion. Oh well, still gg OCN as we got the most points.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> What time does the CC end exactly? EST.


i`d like to know too


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> 16 hours and 15 minutes from now.


Thank You


----------



## 86JR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Willing to bet all the first time folders got tired of the heat


The heatwave in the UK (28 degrees Celcuius today) didnt help, but it was the fact i couldnt even use my pc to browse facebook that ruined it for me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Growth index was unfairly inflated. That should be 25% of your point total not 33%. The remaining 25% slack should be Folding average. 0 points are awarded in this category for the first two days until the 3rd day where the average is applied and every day after that til the end of the competition.

Growth is great an all but Lets say I have 30 friends, I ask them to Fold for my team(they agree to) for one day look how much growth I have. There is nothing to penalize teams that decrease in PPD over the course of the competition. Then also who's to say that some of these teams aren't being above board. Yeah I'd like to give everyone the benefit of the doubt but if I have 3(or more) different email what is stopping me from creating a profile for each and musical profiling during comp. This is why an average PPD should offset the distribution of points better.

We just got fragged by Growth. OCN is too large for its own good the way this competition is currently set up.









~Ceadder


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> The heatwave in the UK (28 degrees Celcuius today) didnt help, but it was the fact i couldnt even use my pc to browse facebook that ruined it for me.


heat is always a huge problem for these events I am not swinging that many points and I still have trouble keeping the heat in check (makes 4p rigs oh so tempting)
phones work wonders there


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

3.8GHz Lynnfield, and im in low 70's ^.^ happy system


----------



## iCrap

My PC has been making an ungodly amount of heat... at least the WC system keeps it quiet.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> Thank You


You're welcome.


----------



## JedixJarf

Super chilly here today, system hasn't peaked 65 C today with the window open.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> I dont know. This being my first cc, I am semi disappointed. Not in 37726, or any other team.
> Just that things seem gimped. Where performance was pushed to the side, to give way for a better communal spirit.
> I get it, get more people involved. To be honest, it just seemed from the start like it was an invite to cheat, and by cheat, I mean this.
> Anyone could have gotten 10 of their friends to run 2 smp units, for no big deal, and those ten friends would have immediately made any single 6, 12, 16, or 32 core computer completely useless as far as points are concerned. Is that fair? Not really.
> At the end of the day, this was a competition to promote helping people, which we all did, all teams, valiantly. However, the whole "jaded monkey" being awarded to the guy with more friends, than to the guy who is doing more to progress humanity just seems very flawed.


somewhat how i feel, but my main concern is, it's all nice to get these people(on the other teams) involved, but i´d like for them to STAY involved, even after the contests and what not, but somehow i have a feeling most will disappear after the event, and just come back for the next event,even if only 10% of them stay, add that to the regular folders, and i´ll be happy


----------



## Warfox101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> The heatwave in the UK (28 degrees Celcuius today) didnt help, but it was the fact i couldnt even use my pc to browse facebook that ruined it for me.


Yea, in the winter its a little warm for my PC since my wife is always freezing, she likes it warm in the house in the winter. However in the summer i crank the air up to around 19 to 20. My computer likes it. except for mow since i'm fighting air bubbles after a new pump install.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> somewhat how i feel, but my main concern is, it's all nice to get these people(on the other teams) involved, but i´d like for them to STAY involved, even after the contests and what not, but somehow i have a feeling most will disappear after the event, and just come back for the next event,even if only 10% of them stay, add that to the regular folders, and i´ll be happy


Yes, that is somewhat what I was getting at. That it was not more continuious folders, but people friends/aunties/that guy that owes you $20.

W'e.

I am not mad, it just seems to take the entire competitive edge out of the competition. If it was agreed to by all parties, than so be it. I did the best I could, and I am sure everyone else did.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Dat avvy.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Dat avvy.


sophomore year.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



nah, just messing.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> sophomore year.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> nah, just messing.


Diggin it fo sho.









I think mine is same guy, a little later in life.


----------



## blizzard182cold

looking good this one higher ppd for the smp







edit: 05:39:39:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 1855.00 points almost double the points of other units and as always the GPU is steady as a rock always a solid ppd never changing 05:45:28:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 2510.00 points


----------



## blizzard182cold

7 hours, 7 minutes not long to go now


----------



## Hambone07si

Well here was what I was able to contribute from work this week. Got another 75K PPD from at home also. Good job everyone and was fun







Maybe next year









200K PPD + 75K (home), over 275K PPD this week


Sorry, forgot to post my username in one of the pics, but was done by me, Hambone07si


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> 7 hours, 7 minutes not long to go now


Yep. . SMP can still drop a couple I guess


----------



## King Nothing

Wow what a week.....One of my 5830's died (gtx560ti on the way) and then i blew a couple caps on my mobo (ROG on it's way). I barely got ONE done!! What a week for stuff to start crapping out. I feel like the guy that sits on the bench all year and played like 5 minutes but gets a championship ring anyway.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> zodac has said this many times:
> 
> z=good
> Z=acceptable
> zodac=best
> Zodac=no go
> 
> Simple.


Completely off topic (as if there was a topic here): You have one of the best avatars that I have seen on the internet in the last 15 years. Congratulations on a truly epic gif.


----------



## metal_gunjee




----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> @Krusher - I was actually wondering about the growth category.
> Does that include all folding ocn members for all of time or just active ones?


It's a comparison of total points under OCNChimpin from last year compared to this year as I understand it. It's a hard category for us to achieve 1st place in unless everyone who folded last year doubled their PPD's. It should have been a piece of cake for the small groups that have gained more members over the past year. But maybe they didn't...


----------



## mingqi53

GG T32









Well, we had a good run folks!


----------



## zodac

*4 hours and 8 minutes left!*


----------



## mironccr345

I'm getting low PPD with project 10128? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> *4 hours and 8 minutes left!*


well at least my SMP will drop, my GPU won't make it though


----------



## CTRLurself

I should have about 16k more points drop by the deadline.


----------



## Wishmaker

It was a good run, don't think we can catch up







.


----------



## Jimbags

we did so well in points its growth that killed us







its sorta a dodgy thing to measure tho cos its hurts your team for being consistent


----------



## omega17

It's gonna make it!


----------



## Diber

Before it's all over, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave me a helping hand getting going from the get go a couple of weeks ago. While only one computer made it through for the whole event, it was nice to at least help contribute in one small way







and I'd really like to thank zodac for the awesome start-up guides, and to kubed_zero for his linux on a USB key install, both were extremely helpful for a folding noob like myself get setup


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> It's gonna make it!


Is that a 6903 ?


----------



## duhjuh

so wondering when will prizes be pulled and announced? also good run guys good run....


----------



## cytrik

i am curious, won't our great performance, hurt us in a growth field AGAIN if there is one again in a future competition? >_>


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> i am curious, won't our great performance, hurt us in a growth field AGAIN if there is one again in a future competition? >_>


The idea is to try hard every year. Then it shows your actual growth!

OCN is not going to sandbag the next CC.


----------



## blizzard182cold

15 min more and i`ll have another 38,000 ish PPD drop my GPU is on avg 3 hours a unit sometimes 3 hours 30 i might get one more 21k 22k ppd in with it too


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> 15 min more and i`ll have another 38,000 ish PPD drop my GPU is on avg 3 hours a unit sometimes 3 hours 30 i might get one more 21k 22k ppd in with it too


PPD is points per day not PPU points per unit


----------



## CTRLurself

Anybody else notice the new GROMACS acronym?


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> PPD is points per day not PPU points per unit


lol







learn something new each day around here that`s why i like it







, i wanna go bigger next time there is an event on though so i will look into installing another OS and may end up overclocking higher with the 3570K im not sure if i can pull much more from my GTX570 its got one of the highest OC`s i`ve seen around on stock cooling


----------



## blizzard182cold

damn i dont think i`ll get another smp in estimated time is 3 hour 17 min GPU is under 2 hours though


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learn something new each day around here that`s why i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i wanna go bigger next time there is an event on though so i will look into installing another OS and may end up overclocking higher with the 3570K im not sure if i can pull much more from my GTX570 its got one of the highest OC`s i`ve seen around on stock cooling


There's monthly 2-day foldathons.


----------



## blizzard182cold

sweet cheers so whats the best OS for folding is it free and where can i get it














thanks in advance


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Anybody else notice the new GROMACS acronym?


A bit of FAH humor from Stanford?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> sweet cheers so whats the best OS for folding is it free and where can i get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


Nix. For users new to linux I recommend Ubuntu 10.10 x64. If your 1337 go Arch x64.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> sweet cheers so whats the best OS for folding is it free and where can i get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Nix. For users new to linux I recommend Ubuntu 10.10 x64. If your 1337 go Arch x64.
Click to expand...

And if you're Bulldozer and don't need hugeadv, go Ubuntu 12.04 x64.


----------



## blizzard182cold

thanks mate will go ubuntu i used one of theres years and years ago when they first started and its rather simple and nice


----------



## blizzard182cold

i thought the same about this lol

14:03:57:WU00:FS00:0x15:Working on S C A M O R G
14:03:57:WU00:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.


----------



## Krusher33

For the first time now, I noticed that T32 got 100% growth but everyone else is under 35%???


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learn something new each day around here that`s why i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i wanna go bigger next time there is an event on though so i will look into installing another OS and may end up overclocking higher with the 3570K im not sure if i can pull much more from my GTX570 its got one of the highest OC`s i`ve seen around on stock cooling


What type of OC are you running? Over 900mhz?


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> What type of OC are you running? Over 900mhz?


That would be crazy.

I am running a 580 at 900, and with the 8020wu's it's usually around 83c 100% fan.


----------



## blizzard182cold

lol 1600 1800 2200 1.075 Volts max temp 74 deg c with heater on while folding tops out at 82 with higher stress tests with 85% fan


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> lol 1600 1800 2200 1.075 Volts max temp 74 deg c with heater on while folding tops out at 82 with higher stress tests with 85% fan


Whats iys actual clocks though.


----------



## blizzard182cold




----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*


Meh, I run that 24/7 on stock cooling with a 580, lower voltage.

I bet you could push that much farther if you are only gaming.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Gaming,Benching,Folding and maybe a little vid editing thats about it


----------



## jesusboots

Thats what I'm saying. Before noon the uptime was over 2 months. 24/7 100% load.

With your voltage aleady that high you should try for higher mhz.


----------



## I.M.O.G.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> For the first time now, I noticed that T32 got 100% growth but everyone else is under 35%???


The results are ranged between 10 and 110 for all 3 categories... The highest growth is assigned 110. The lowest growth is assigned 10. Everything in the middle is assigned points according to where they are within that range. Overclock.net did the second best in growth - each team's growth over the previous year was less than half the growth of Overclockers.com. If you change this to a percentage, OCN's growth was 35% of OCF's growth... The higher Overclockers pushed their growth, the lower they pushed everyone else's score.

You can do the same thing with points. OCN's points was the highest, so that was a 100%... OCF's was the closest in raw points, and produced 75% as many points as OCN. The more points you guys added, the more it pushed down everyone else's score in the category unless they were able to keep up.

Conversion worked the same way as well, the small teams dominating this category made it harder for bigger teams to compete.

Any way you look at it though, a lot of good folding, a lot of benefit for the project, and a lot of fun. GG.


----------



## blizzard182cold

i have had it at 920 base clock before did not seem to be an issue at all what would you say to try for ?


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*


wow icons much?


----------



## blizzard182cold

lol yeh mostly games i have installed recently or put icons on the desktop for they will be in there old folder soon


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> lol yeh mostly games i have installed recently or put icons on the desktop for they will be in there old folder soon


lol large amounts of icons make me cringe... if i dont use it more then 5 times a week i dont have an icon for it
thats what the win7 search feature is for


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> lol yeh mostly games i have installed recently or put icons on the desktop for they will be in there old folder soon


Or this.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> The results are ranged between 10 and 110 for all 3 categories... The highest growth is assigned 110. The lowest growth is assigned 10. Everything in the middle is assigned points according to where they are within that range. Overclock.net did the second best in growth - each team's growth over the previous year was less than half the growth of Overclockers.com. If you change this to a percentage, OCN's growth was 35% of OCF's growth... The higher Overclockers pushed their growth, the lower they pushed everyone else's score.
> You can do the same thing with points. OCN's points was the highest, so that was a 100%... OCF's was the closest in raw points, and produced 75% as many points as OCN. The more points you guys added, the more it pushed down everyone else's score in the category unless they were able to keep up.
> Conversion worked the same way as well, the small teams dominating this category made it harder for bigger teams to compete.
> Any way you look at it though, a lot of good folding, a lot of benefit for the project, and a lot of fun. GG.


:/

Good cause part is true tho.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Or this.


lol im a lil nutz with gadgets myself... i have 5 clocks(i provide support nationwide) countdown till end of world(fun)
weather (in Celsius as i hate the us system) CPU meter and network meter
oh yeah and temps...


----------



## I.M.O.G.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> :/
> Good cause part is true tho.


Classy reply. It is math, and someone asked, so I answered in the interest of explaining. I should have known better than to try to be helpful here... Waste of time to get chastised for it by members like you.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> lol yeh mostly games i have installed recently or put icons on the desktop for they will be in there old folder soon


That's what mine looks like right now, but that's becaues I have it hooked up to a different monitor, it doesn't save the positions. Otherwise I have piles of icons in separate areas of the screen, doesn't look to bad.. (It better revert back to how I saved them when I get my pc hooked up to the old monitor).


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> :/
> Good cause part is true tho.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> The results are ranged between 10 and 110 for all 3 categories... The highest growth is assigned 110. The lowest growth is assigned 10. Everything in the middle is assigned points according to where they are within that range. Overclock.net did the second best in growth - each team's growth over the previous year was less than half the growth of Overclockers.com. If you change this to a percentage, OCN's growth was 35% of OCF's growth... The higher Overclockers pushed their growth, the lower they pushed everyone else's score.
> You can do the same thing with points. OCN's points was the highest, so that was a 100%... OCF's was the closest in raw points, and produced 75% as many points as OCN. The more points you guys added, the more it pushed down everyone else's score in the category unless they were able to keep up.
> Conversion worked the same way as well, the small teams dominating this category made it harder for bigger teams to compete.
> Any way you look at it though, a lot of good folding, a lot of benefit for the project, and a lot of fun. GG.


Just made it easy for 2 small teams to combine and dominate a category. This points business looks like a congressional budget.10x more complicated than what it needs to be.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> The results are ranged between 10 and 110 for all 3 categories... The highest growth is assigned 110. The lowest growth is assigned 10. Everything in the middle is assigned points according to where they are within that range. Overclock.net did the second best in growth - each team's growth over the previous year was less than half the growth of Overclockers.com. If you change this to a percentage, OCN's growth was 35% of OCF's growth... The higher Overclockers pushed their growth, the lower they pushed everyone else's score.
> You can do the same thing with points. OCN's points was the highest, so that was a 100%... OCF's was the closest in raw points, and produced 75% as many points as OCN. The more points you guys added, the more it pushed down everyone else's score in the category unless they were able to keep up.
> Conversion worked the same way as well, the small teams dominating this category made it harder for bigger teams to compete.
> Any way you look at it though, a lot of good folding, a lot of benefit for the project, and a lot of fun. GG.


Hmmm... an improvement would be to have the growth category work the same way as the points category. Whatever 1st place's growth would be at 100% and then each below them would get pts accordingly like in the points category.

Unless you're saying they did so much growth, that we only did 36% of what they had done?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> Classy reply. It is math, and someone asked, so I answered in the interest of explaining. I should have known better than to try to be helpful here... Waste of time to get chastised for it by members like you.


----------



## blizzard182cold

fixed now anyways there in there own folder lol


----------



## jesusboots

Blizzard, your question.

How hard do you push it? As hard as it can possibly go within decent temps, and voltage.


----------



## Vidia-King

Good run everyone. To bad the point system seems flawed. Thanks to everyone that helped me out during the CC. Its to bad I couldn't get my laptop folding on all 6 cylinders (smp only). Oh well there's always next year! Thanks again guys I learned a little more about folding and a lot about the integrity of people on this forum. I guess this means its time to retire the avatar an my sig rep.


Spoiler: Retired











*2012 Chimp Challenge Recruitment*










Anyways my folding wont stop here! I ways actually only 2000 or 3000 points (credit) away from getting my [email protected] post icon before this all started.








Onward and upward we go!

~edit~








.vbs script I made to clock your pcs restart time...its an OCN post CC gift for all!


----------



## Nethermir

aw, we're 2nd


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm running 900mhz on my EVGA HD 570 and only at 1.065v









Haven't taken time to push it any further, with 2 cards in my case it gets to 88c with an 8020 WU.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> aw, we're 2nd


I am okay with this. Though I do not retract what I said a few pages back.


----------



## I.M.O.G.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Unless you're saying they did so much growth, that we only did 36% of what they had done?


That is correct. Similar to how you did so much points, 3 of the small teams competing each only did 6% or less of the points you did. The point system was really complicated, but it gave teams like the beavers a chance to be competitive - they pulled in 3rd, despite the team only being big enough to to produce 17% of the points OCN did.

OCF had 42,670,316 in the 2011 chimp challenge, this year they did 91,020,953. Their points grew by about 48 million over last year.
OCN had 107,318,736 in the 2011 chimp challenge, this year you did 117,773,319. Your points grew by a bit over 10 million over last year.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> I am okay with this. Though I do not retract what I said a few pages back.


So glad we had the winners come over and explain the handicapping system to me. Now I understand why they won.









We are easily first in points.

We did not do well in the madeup/handicapping categories.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> So glad we had the winners come over and explain the handicapping system to me. Now I understand why they won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are easily first in points.
> We did not do well in the madeup/handicapping categories.










now you are just starting trouble.


----------



## blizzard182cold

well i pushed it a bit further and there is only 1 deg c diff in max temp 75 deg c up from 74 deg c though seems there may be a few drops in usage so far folding unstable maybe ?

well i did quit out of the F&H client to change the clocks perhaps the work unit did not like it and deleted and started afresh seems to be using 100% constant now and still a max of 75 deg c so far i will run 3D Mark 11 soon and check if results are any better also


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> 
> well i pushed it a bit further and there is only 1 deg c diff in max temp 75 deg c up from 74 deg c though seems there may be a few drops in usage so far folding unstable maybe ?


It will not droop like that, it will completely stop, then when the driver picks back up, it will be back at stock bios speeds.

Thats probably from something else.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> *4 hours and 8 minutes left!*


Nuuuu!!



Sempron isn't going to finish the WU


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you are just starting trouble.


Who me ? ---insert my spin here---


----------



## Redwoodz

Lower temps today, was able to push it to the medal for the home stretch.


----------



## kyismaster

indeed my Big adv drops in 34 hours


----------



## RedStapler

I got one last WU in just now. yay.









Hope it helped.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/890134/width/600/height/338/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i pushed it a bit further and there is only 1 deg c diff in max temp 75 deg c up from 74 deg c though seems there may be a few drops in usage so far folding unstable maybe ?
> well i did quit out of the F&H client to change the clocks perhaps the work unit did not like it and deleted and started afresh seems to be using 100% constant now and still a max of 75 deg c so far i will run 3D Mark 11 soon and check if results are any better also


I'm still in the process of slowly bumping up the mhz. I let it fold for a couple days, then add another 5mhz.

From what I have seen, even benchmark stable GPU overclocks have failed 8020 WUs, those are the true test.


----------



## zodac

Ok, the CC is technically over in a couple of minutes, but the stats won't be posted until half past.


----------



## blizzard182cold

yeh true even with increased clocks im getting a worse performance in 3DMark 11


----------



## jagz

GJ everyone. Quick Q, Now that I'm back on v7.. I have a SMP and a GPU passkey saved in a txt doc... which one do I use for v7? or my extremeoverclocking user ID?


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> yeh true even with increased clocks im getting a worse performance in 3DMark 11


Something is not right.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> One of my most favorite movies. What an all star cast in that too. Name another movie that has that many big names in it.


A Few Good Men, for one.

Cassablanca, for another. Depends on the era, etc. You know.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

This is depressing


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> This is depressing


We'll get em next year. And hopefully we dont come up with such a stupid formula next time.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> A Few Good Men, for one.
> Cassablanca, for another. Depends on the era, etc. You know.


Oceans 11 movies had huge name casts in both eras. Wish they had better writers.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> This is depressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get em next year. And hopefully we dont come up with such a stupid formula next time.
Click to expand...

I fail to see what was stupid this time around. We measured the main three things, and over the 3 of them, OCF were better overall. I'm hardly happy about it, but we weren't good enough with growth/conversion. Simple as that.


----------



## royalflush5

Its been a pleasure folding with all of you, we'll get 'em next year


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> Its been a pleasure folding with all of you, we'll get 'em next year


at least we kicked evga toushie this year


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is it safe to change usernames while the machines are currently folding? Or best to wait then change? Not sure what problems it can cause if I switch them over while they are still working.


----------



## kyismaster

when do we start seeing the sig badges?


----------



## klewlis1

Good job everyone!!!!!!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> It's gonna make it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a 6903 ?
Click to expand...

It was indeed. Dropped an hour or two ago for 300,000 big ones


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is it safe to change usernames while the machines are currently folding? Or best to wait then change? Not sure what problems it can cause if I switch them over while they are still working.


You can change them while folding, but it will not actually change on the stats page until the next units start.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> when do we start seeing the sig badges?


Seeing how I got mine for last years some time in November I wouldn't get your hopes up


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Well that's My first CC completed







, well done everyone







.


----------



## omega17

Also, grats to T32 for bossing overall. It was always going to be hard for us to beat what we did last year, we get a pretty steady 12m per day and have for a while now, so it would've taken some random influx of specialist experimental hardware (or another HPCS







) to change that; we were always going to be a bit 'meh' on growth - knowing that, I think we did pretty damn well









Enough nonsense; I can't be the only one wondering when the prizes are drawn







?


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> This is depressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get em next year. And hopefully we dont come up with such a stupid formula next time.
Click to expand...

If you know somewhere that does your av on a t-shirt, that ships to the UK, let me know. I've been looking for ages (short of actually getting it printed myself...)


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> It was indeed. Dropped an hour or two ago for 300,000 big ones


Nice one! Did you get any 6904s ? I want to compare your stats to mine. During the CC I went from 4.8 to 4.9 and for some reason none of my stats improved. It's possible (as Jedi suggested days ago) that my memory timings were too loose.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is it safe to change usernames while the machines are currently folding? Or best to wait then change? Not sure what problems it can cause if I switch them over while they are still working.
> 
> 
> 
> You can change them while folding, but it will not actually change on the stats page until the next units start.
Click to expand...

Excellent, Thanks


----------



## omega17

If I triple post, something bad will happen









edit... phew!


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Nice one! Did you get any 6904s ? I want to compare your stats to mine. During the CC I went from 4.8 to 4.9 and for some reason none of my stats improved. It's possible (as Jedi suggested days ago) that my memory timings were too loose.


I was going to mention something a few days back, your ppd might go up if you went from cl11 down to something like 1866 cl9 if its possible with that ram.

In my brief experience. PPD tends to like tighter timings over higher speed. Currently at 9-9-9-24, but believe I can do 7-8-8-22. I will do a comparison, the 6901 I am currently working on, then see what sort of timings I can do between wu's and let you know.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> OCF had 42,670,316 in the 2011 chimp challenge, this year they did 91,020,953. Their points grew by about 48 million over last year.
> OCN had 107,318,736 in the 2011 chimp challenge, this year you did 117,773,319. Your points grew by a bit over 10 million over last year.


HOLY MOLY! No wonder why we couldn't catch up! They really did double their efforts. Nice job OCF!


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> that; we were always going to be a bit 'meh' on growth - knowing that, I think we did pretty damn well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough nonsense; I can't be the only one wondering when the prizes are drawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


ditto lol


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> I was going to mention something a few days back, your ppd might go up if you went from cl11 down to something like 1866 cl9 if its possible with that ram.
> In my brief experience. PPD tends to like tighter timings over higher speed. Currently at 9-9-9-24, but believe I can do 7-8-8-22. I will do a comparison, the 6901 I am currently working on, then see what sort of timings I can do between wu's and let you know.


Hey thanks, would love to see what you come up with. I'm pretty sure it can do CL9 @ 1866 from what I've read. I'm going to test that this weekend while I render out this animation that I put off for 10 days.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Nice one! Did you get any 6904s ? I want to compare your stats to mine. During the CC I went from 4.8 to 4.9 and for some reason none of my stats improved. It's possible (as Jedi suggested days ago) that my memory timings were too loose.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to mention something a few days back, your ppd might go up if you went from cl11 down to something like 1866 cl9 if its possible with that ram.
> 
> In my brief experience. PPD tends to like tighter timings over higher speed. Currently at 9-9-9-24, but believe I can do 7-8-8-22. I will do a comparison, the 6901 I am currently working on, then see what sort of timings I can do between wu's and let you know.
Click to expand...

What is your 3930K clocked at? My 1866 RAM is 9-10-9-27. Be nice to get some comparisons.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> What is your 3930K clocked at? My 1866 RAM is 9-10-9-27. Be nice to get some comparisons.


4.8 and then 4.9 for the last 2 days.

Uh oh, just noticed you and jesusboots have corsair RAM. Sure hope this isn't a Samsung issue.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Hey thanks, would love to see what you come up with. I'm pretty sure it can do CL9 @ 1866 from what I've read. I'm going to test that this weekend while I render out this animation that I put off for 10 days.


ram speed can be funny and not every WU reacts the same way (SMP in general doesn't care, but even among bigadv there are pretty big differences in terms of what they like. Gulftown was even more weird - whereby extra vqpi (0.05-0.1V more than the required for stability) would help a good deal with tpf. I'm running 2133 CL9 now on my 3930 @4.9 and have been dissapointed with my TPFs, so soon I'll be experimenting pushing the ram a bit harder i.e. something like 2200 CL9 vs 2400 CL10 vs 2000 CL8


----------



## Bloitz

Congratulations to the T32Monkeys!

Oh and be gentlemen and show some sportsmanship, regardless of your opinion about the point system


----------



## jesusboots

My o.c. is at 4.8, have not had time to really get down to going higher. By that I mean, this chip probably will not do any higher









I might have to take out the vengeance ram though. I added it to make sure everything was going to run correctly during the cc. Will update you two later tonight, this w.u. is estimated to upload sometime around 3 a.m. and should be able to mess with timings in the a.m.


----------



## Churminess

Think of it this way, at least we'll be able to completely plaster them next year


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I fail to see what was stupid this time around. We measured the main three things, and over the 3 of them, OCF were better overall. I'm hardly happy about it, but we weren't good enough with growth/conversion. Simple as that.


Yea this.

This was only my second CC but I preferred it to the first one, felt much more fair. Everybody remember that this is not a pure points race BY DESIGN! We want to have more than just 2 teams be able to compete for first, the winners this year did an outstanding job in their growth, so in my opinion in any fair race because they blew us out of the water their then they deserve to win. Also complaining after the CC is over about the rules doesn't do anybody any good, complain before the CC when we were discussing the rules, that's when it is more constructive.


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> The results are ranged between 10 and 110 for all 3 categories... The highest growth is assigned 110. The lowest growth is assigned 10. Everything in the middle is assigned points according to where they are within that range. Overclock.net did the second best in growth - each team's growth over the previous year was less than half the growth of Overclockers.com. If you change this to a percentage, OCN's growth was 35% of OCF's growth... The higher Overclockers pushed their growth, the lower they pushed everyone else's score.
> You can do the same thing with points. OCN's points was the highest, so that was a 100%... OCF's was the closest in raw points, and produced 75% as many points as OCN. The more points you guys added, the more it pushed down everyone else's score in the category unless they were able to keep up.
> Conversion worked the same way as well, the small teams dominating this category made it harder for bigger teams to compete.
> Any way you look at it though, a lot of good folding, a lot of benefit for the project, and a lot of fun. GG.


You are right, except for one thing. In this system that was used, OCF didn't have to have twice the growth of us to get the 110 points, they only needed slightly more than us.

This is why some people, including me, think the scoring system needs to be revisited for next time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I fail to see what was stupid this time around. We measured the main three things, and over the 3 of them, OCF were better overall. I'm hardly happy about it, but we weren't good enough with growth/conversion. Simple as that.


See above.

That said, it was fun and congrats to the winners.


----------



## kzim9

Well the Chimp ended up costing me a PSU and a GTX 550ti. The PSU I know was going to happen, but not sure why the GPU went....


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I fail to see what was stupid this time around. We measured the main three things, and over the 3 of them, OCF were better overall. I'm hardly happy about it, but we weren't good enough with growth/conversion. Simple as that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> You are right, except for one thing. In this system that was used, OCF didn't have to have twice the growth of us to get the 110 points, they only needed slightly more than us.
> This is why some people, including me, think the scoring system needs to be revisited for next time.
> See above.
> That said, it was fun and congrats to the winners.


Okay but if they only had a little more growth than us then we would have gotten ~100 to their 110 in growth, enough to easily make up for in other categories. The "problem" that people are seeing is that they blew us away in growth, like it wasn't even close. The answer to this is not to complain about the rules, but to recognize that they won fair and square, say grats to them and challenge them to keep that growth up for next year.


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Well the Chimp ended up costing me a PSU and a GTX 550ti. The PSU I know was going to happen, but not sure why the GPU went....


Because of the PSU maybe?


----------



## zodac

http://www.overclock.net/t/1261744/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *I.M.O.G.*
> 
> The results are ranged between 10 and 110 for all 3 categories... The highest growth is assigned 110. The lowest growth is assigned 10. Everything in the middle is assigned points according to where they are within that range. Overclock.net did the second best in growth - each team's growth over the previous year was less than half the growth of Overclockers.com. If you change this to a percentage, OCN's growth was 35% of OCF's growth... The higher Overclockers pushed their growth, the lower they pushed everyone else's score.
> You can do the same thing with points. OCN's points was the highest, so that was a 100%... OCF's was the closest in raw points, and produced 75% as many points as OCN. The more points you guys added, the more it pushed down everyone else's score in the category unless they were able to keep up.
> Conversion worked the same way as well, the small teams dominating this category made it harder for bigger teams to compete.
> Any way you look at it though, a lot of good folding, a lot of benefit for the project, and a lot of fun. GG.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, except for one thing. In this system that was used, OCF didn't have to have twice the growth of us to get the 110 points, they only needed slightly more than us.
> 
> This is why some people, including me, think the scoring system needs to be revisited for next time.
Click to expand...

One of the other systems proposed was like an F1 system - points for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, etc ranking in each category. Since it was relatively simple to do, I also posted that system in the CC2012 stats sheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdFFlSjctandWTmNuSkhrSVFSZVFxOWc#gid=9

The simple truth of the matter is, that OCF *were* better over the three categories. The purpose of this year's system (and the F1 one) was to show consistency across all categories, rather than dominance in one category, but poor results in the others. Which is what was achieved. Perhaps losing by 60CCPs was a bit too much, but overall, I don't think we could really say we were better; leaving aside growth (which while poor, was the 2nd best in the whole CC), we did quite badly at conversion this year. 74% compared to 88% last year. *That* is where I think we lost it. Had we got a better conversion (80%+) in the first couple of days, we would have been able to compete a lot closer with OCF towards the close. But we didn't. That's just the way it goes - some people didn't wanna switch over, or weren't around.


----------



## ugotd8

Thanks to everyone that helped this folding n00b. It was a pleasure going into battle with you.


----------



## kzim9

No I don't think so. The PSU went right away, and the 550 just went in the last hour over folding.....

I amn going to let it settle for a biut then try again. I could even be my MB as the VGA connector on that wont even come up. After I reset the CMOS I was actually able to have something come up thru the 550, but it was distroted and then cut out.....


----------



## barkinos98

Not want to look like a total a** here but who and when will we

1-get a sig badge to show I and others participated
2- learn who got a prize?

as i said im not doing this to win stuff im doing this to be helpful to other people, and i even cut my gaming time off (using my PS3 also) to fold.


----------



## juano

zodac said that signups were open until the end of the month (but with a pic of 15th-25th) so I'd imagine within the first week of June for prizes but I don't have a good guesstimate for the badge.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Not want to look like a total a** here but who and when will we
> 1-get a sig badge to show I and others participated
> 2- learn who got a prize?
> as i said im not doing this to win stuff im doing this to be helpful to other people, and i even cut my gaming time off (using my PS3 also) to fold.


ditto lol i killed 2 rigs this year and went without my ghetto i5 lappy for the whole time


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Okay but if they only had a little more growth than us then we would have gotten ~100 to their 110 in growth, enough to easily make up for in other categories. The "problem" that people are seeing is that they blew us away in growth, like it wasn't even close. The answer to this is not to complain about the rules, *but to recognize that they won fair and square, say grats to them* and challenge them to keep that growth up for next year.


I did that.

And if it's like you say, then so be it. But it was about as clear as mud to most of us how the points worked. I read the OP and it still wasn't all that clear.

But ether way, there was a whole lot of folding goin on, and that's why we did this.


----------



## djriful

Folding turns room into a Sauna then you jump into cold pool.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> I did that.
> And if it's like you say, then so be it. But it was about as clear as mud to most of us how the points worked. I read the OP and it still wasn't all that clear.
> But ether way, there was a whole lot of folding goin on, and that's why we did this.


Well I knew about the point system from when it was being discussed but i don't think it's incredibly difficult to understand. Either way what I think might help you and others feel better about this, is that the growth category looks like a blowout because it was a blowout, they destroyed us in growth the other categories looks closer because they were closer. They came closer to us in points than we did to them in conversion.


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1261744/
> 
> One of the other systems proposed was like an F1 system - points for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, etc ranking in each category. Since it was relatively simple to do, I also posted that system in the CC2012 stats sheet:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdFFlSjctandWTmNuSkhrSVFSZVFxOWc#gid=9
> 
> The simple truth of the matter is, that OCF *were* better over the three categories. The purpose of this year's system (and the F1 one) was to show consistency across all categories, rather than dominance in one category, but poor results in the others. Which is what was achieved. Perhaps losing by 60CCPs was a bit too much, but overall, I don't think we could really say we were better; leaving aside growth (which while poor, was the 2nd best in the whole CC), we did quite badly at conversion this year. 74% compared to 88% last year. *That* is where I think we lost it. Had we got a better conversion (80%+) in the first couple of days, we would have been able to compete a lot closer with OCF towards the close. But we didn't. That's just the way it goes - some people didn't wanna switch over, or weren't around.


Thanks for all your hard work over the last ten days Z.

Maybe next year, we can make it more clear that NOT switching over to CC does more harm then not folding at all. This is where I think this system is a little off.

In my case, two of my machines were right in the middle of a 6904, so should I have dumped them?

Of course not!

If I had know earlier that it would hurt the competition, I would have changed over to smp early so as to prevent that from happening.

Not trying to throw the baby out with the bath water here, just a point.

Thanks again!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Good Job everyone! Second Place, isnt the same as first place, but at least we were beaten fair and square, and there is always next year, and im looking forward to getting some new machines up and running! Now all that's left is to wait for Z to draw the prizes and PM everyone, And thanks Z for answering all our questions and working so hard these past 10 days







And I think besides the scientifc research benefits that came out of this, it was also fun, so looking forward to next year too ^.^

Remember "It don't mean a thing, if it ain't got that swing."


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks to everyone that helped this folding n00b. It was a pleasure going into battle with you.


Now it's time for you to join the TC.


----------



## rctrucker

Thanks to all the participants and OCN for organizing it, with a special thanks to Zodiac.

On a side note, I still can't figure out what is folding 1500ppd for me...


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Now it's time for you to join the TC.


They decide to allow SB-E's in the TC yet ?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> They decide to allow SB-E's in the TC yet ?


Not yet, 2600k's are though.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Thanks to all the participants and OCN for organizing it, with a special thanks to Zodiac.
> On a side note, I still can't figure out what is folding 1500ppd for me...


Still have an HPCS instance running possibly?


----------



## R.D.BID

Thanks to everyone that lent the newbs (like me) a hand in learning about folding and helping out our team. Thanks zodac for doing such an excellent job in handling this.









I think that I would definately like to keep folding, I've got 2 more pc's that could be put to folding, I'd like to do that.
I'm a bit dissapointed in ATI folding abilities, maybe I'll give BOINC a try as the cards work better in those applications.

How do we get those cool little CC Participant icons in our sigs?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> They decide to allow SB-E's in the TC yet ?


What is this TC you speak of...


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> What is this TC you speak of...


I'm pretty sure it's the Team Challenge here within OCN.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> What is this TC you speak of...


http://www.overclock.net/f/370/team-competition


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the Team Challenge here within OCN.


Sure is, good fun. You should join ugotd8.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Sure is, good fun. You should join ugotd8.


I agree with this post. I need a fermi and AMD Gpu folder still on my team. Go buy a 6950 or gtx 580


----------



## juano

I don't see how anybody can actually recommend buying a AMD GPU for folding with a straight face. I'd have to really hate someone to recommend they go out and buy an AMD GPU for folding.


----------



## Caz

Oh, yeah, no thanks. I need to bump my own stats...and don't want to worry about anything else. Gonna try bigaving on a 4.5 if I can get it below 80C.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I don't see how anybody can actually recommend buying a AMD GPU for folding with a straight face. I'd have to really hate someone to recommend they go out and buy an AMD GPU for folding.


Well, my team needs one so i'll tell any poor sob to go buy one if it puts us in first.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Oh, yeah, no thanks. I need to bump my own stats...and don't want to worry about anything else. Gonna try bigaving on a 4.5 if I can get it below 80C.


you do fold under your own name and bump your own stats.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Well, my team needs one so i'll tell any poor sob to go buy one if it puts us in first.


Cold and heartless. Go and recruit somebody that already has an AMD card, rather than sullying a perfectly good innocent folder.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

If only Sudo worked for everything in real life







Sudo Su, Ha! now im root come at me bro


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Sure is, good fun. You should join ugotd8.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> I agree with this post. I need a fermi and AMD Gpu folder still on my team. Go buy a 6950 or gtx 580


Thanks guys, I'm looking seriously at it.

Look for my posts in the For Sale section while I try to raise funds for more folding equipment.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Cold and heartless. Go and recruit somebody that already has an AMD card, rather than sullying a perfectly good innocent folder.


LOL, now that I know Jedi thinks I'm a poor SOB...


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Still have an HPCS instance running possibly?


NOT A CHANCE!

I'm poor enough as it is. Shipping out my GTX570 next week.

@Juano You should pick up a 7970 for folding, its baws.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> If only Sudo worked for everything in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudo Su, Ha! now im root come at me bro


Haha, thats funny. Jedi's av is awesome too but...

pfexec kicks the rap out of sudo.


----------



## Krusher33

For the TC, my 6850 is the little engine that could.


----------



## JedixJarf

Lol, im just sayin in general 

But yeah, go pick up a gtx 580 used in the FS section


----------



## Erick Silver

Oh Man. I sure could use Asus GTX 460 DC - donated by gsa700 US48 thats being given away. Need to stay competetive in my Category in the TC.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Oh Man. I sure could use Asus GTX 460 DC - donated by gsa700 US48 thats being given away. Need to stay competetive in my Category in the TC.


Heck yea!

My GFs rig could use some SLI action.


----------



## Hueristic

Congrats on another hard fought CC Peops!


----------



## rctrucker




----------



## dranas

at least it was awesome smiley spam ^_^


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Well, my team needs one so i'll tell any poor sob to go buy one if it puts us in first.


i got an amd gpu ..i cant fold a ton though a few hours a day while im at work maybe


----------



## omega17

So, uh, prizes much?


----------



## zodac

Go read the summary thread.


----------



## cytrik

jedi i got an amd gpu, not sure if a 6850 will cut it for you though xP


----------



## juano

Shifty heartless beggars can't be choosers, that's what I always say.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Go read the summary thread.


----------



## Erick Silver

Well, I did get married this last weekend and you OCN people did not get us a wedding gift. I'd like a Supermicro H8QGL-6F 4p Motherboard, 4x Hyper 212+ coolers, 4x AMD Opteron 6174 Magny-Cours 2.2GHz 12-Core Server Processors, 4x G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 64GB (8 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600mhz RAM and 2x ASUS GTX690 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 Video cards. This machine would be strictly for folding for OCN. Ah to dream.


----------



## omega17

The _what_?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> jedi i got an amd gpu, not sure if a 6850 will cut it for you though xP


It would, but you need to fold it at least 20 hours a day.


----------



## omega17

^ You can do it _differently_?


----------



## zodac

Problem with just score, means that it would be two or three teams competing for the title... and then 5 other teams. Hardly an incentive for them to push...


----------



## CudaBoy71

Congrats to all who folded... I will be coming back to OCN folding full time in the very near future just need to sort some things out..


----------



## omega17

^


----------



## JedixJarf

Yeah an all out pooints blitz would have just been ocn vs evga, have to put a handicap in there.


----------



## Erick Silver

Trying to come up with a "perfect system" is going to be near impossible. OCN and EVGA(I think) recruit new folders year 'round for the Chimp Challenge. I'm sorry but if the other teams can't put forth a decent effort to compete I say leave 'em in the dust. There's a reason we are the best Computer and Technology Forum on the Web(*please note this is a matter of opinion to me and perhaps everyone else here on OCN that matters). We actually put effort and time in all year long. Not 2 weeks before an event. All this Handicapping to make it more fair is crap in my opinion. Either do the work to be able to compete or get out of our way.(yes I know the same can be said about the TC as well. I am currently looking at GPU upgrade options to be competitive in my Category.)


----------



## yaywafflez

I wonder though, we put out an awesome amount of points/workunits. Does anyone know how many total points were folded for the competition between all the teams?


----------



## zodac

432.84 million points.


----------



## yaywafflez

Sweet!! Congrats to all who folded!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 432.84 million points.


LOL How many by OCN alone I wonder?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Trying to come up with a "perfect system" is going to be near impossible. OCN and EVGA(I think) recruit new folders year 'round for the Chimp Challenge. I'm sorry but if the other teams can't put forth a decent effort to compete I say leave 'em in the dust. There's a reason we are the best Computer and Technology Forum on the Web(*please note this is a matter of opinion to me and perhaps everyone else here on OCN that matters). We actually put effort and time in all year long. Not 2 weeks before an event. All this Handicapping to make it more fair is crap in my opinion. Either do the work to be able to compete or get out of our way.(yes I know the same can be said about the TC as well. I am currently looking at GPU upgrade options to be competitive in my Category.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 432.84 million points.


This is why we want the other teams to have a chance Erick, we need the little guys to want to increase their folding too. If it makes OCN feel any better I'd like to give us the awesome "Jaded primate who recognizes that the more teams folding their butts off like they have a purpose the better". It's worth at least 2 jaded monkeys depending on fluctuations in the exchange rate.

As I'm sure you can see the trophy doesn't mean a whole lot if we just give it to ourselves, as we would be doing if it were a straight point race between 2 teams.


----------



## Erick Silver

OCN CC Folding since 5/15
Quote:


> 05.25.12 6,661,281 1,746
> 05.24.12 12,713,157 3,011
> 05.23.12 11,154,836 3,040
> 05.22.12 12,500,688 3,505
> 05.21.12 13,447,841 3,547
> 05.20.12 12,744,792 3,539
> 05.19.12 12,082,873 3,495
> 05.18.12 12,573,669 3,694
> 05.17.12 11,439,425 3,395
> 05.16.12 9,554,306 2,838
> 05.15.12 6,064,776 1,585


I am not even gonna bother trying to do the math.... Looks to be well over 100million points


----------



## omega17

In other news, Hayley is back where she should be


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> In other news, Hayley is back where she should be


I kinda like my CC avy, I don't know if I want to change it back.


----------



## TheReciever

I plan on joining in the next time, timing couldnt be more wrong this time around...


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I plan on joining in the next time, timing couldnt be more wrong this time around...


Despite might you might hear to the contrary, that was entirely zodac's fault.


----------



## omega17

I thought it was...

Never mind


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 432.84 million points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL How many by OCN alone I wonder?
Click to expand...

I wasn't counting points by the teams - just the points by CC name. OCNChimpin got 118.41m.


----------



## eternal7trance

I was able to fold and play Diablo 3. That's a win in my book.

Edit: Oh yea and I did the fix to make a 680 fold towards the end of the contest.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I wasn't counting points by the teams - just the points by CC name. OCNChimpin got 118.41m.


LOL we folded more that 25% of the points total for the CC??


----------



## Ceadderman

Again, what is wrong with a 4 category point system.

Basically set it up the same way that it was now only adding a 4th category after 3 days of competition to Average the PPD over the course of the rest of Chimpin.

This setup would help keep everyone honest imho and it would minimize the other 3 categories to be equal. Right now Growth is too big for its britches. You don't have to have anyone Folding after the 1st day or so to keep growth. You count the same way you would as though you were to participate the whole time. What incentive is there for new Folders to stick around? There is none. They've contributed and can be on their merry way. Yay team.









I get that PPD was the same way. This is why a consistency based category added to the scoring system would minimize one specific category from upsetting the balance.

Basically add % of the other three cats to the daily PPD/days(3+) the percentage is added due to the timing of the 4th category as no points can be awarded for a category that hasn't started yet. After 3 days the % lowers to let's say 20% from 40%. So then applied average would be 20% over the 3 day spread.

Obviously this would have to be agreed upon by all the team Captains but it really is much fairer. I've only been a part of Chimpin 3 years now but each year I have been there has been something that hadn't been accounted for.









Oh yeah an I think my system deserves a break for the rest of the month since I don't have a team to Fold for and my 6870 was running on the ragged edge for Chimpin.









~Ceadder


----------



## KOBALT

Well done, everybody


----------



## juano

Growth is a running tally of current points compared to last years points at the same time is it not? So that's the motivation to stick around. Anyway you cut it growth was not "too big for it's britches" we folded at 110% of our last year, they folded at more than 200% of their last year. Why does nobody recognize the incredible accomplishment that this is for them and how badly they crushed us in that regard?


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Growth is a running tally of current points compared to last years points at the same time is it not? So that's the motivation to stick around. Anyway you cut it growth was not "too big for it's britches" we folded at 110% of our last year, they folded at more than 200% of their last year. Why does nobody recognize the incredible accomplishment that this is for them and how badly they crushed us in that regard?


Its fun to complain.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Again, what is wrong with a 4 category point system.
> Basically set it up the same way that it was now only adding a 4th category after 3 days of competition to Average the PPD over the course of the rest of Chimpin.
> This setup would help keep everyone honest imho and it would minimize the other 3 categories to be equal. Right now Growth is too big for its britches. You don't have to have anyone Folding after the 1st day or so to keep growth. You count the same way you would as though you were to participate the whole time. What incentive is there for new Folders to stick around? There is none. They've contributed and can be on their merry way. Yay team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that PPD was the same way. This is why a consistency based category added to the scoring system would minimize one specific category from upsetting the balance.
> Basically add % of the other three cats to the daily PPD/days(3+) the percentage is added due to the timing of the 4th category as no points can be awarded for a category that hasn't started yet. After 3 days the % lowers to let's say 20% from 40%. So then applied average would be 20% over the 3 day spread.
> Obviously this would have to be agreed upon by all the team Captains but it really is much fairer. I've only been a part of Chimpin 3 years now but each year I have been there has been something that hadn't been accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah an I think my system deserves a break for the rest of the month since I don't have a team to Fold for and my 6870 was running on the ragged edge for Chimpin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


You have no TC Team Caedder? What happened? I may have a slot opening on my team. Will keep you updated.


----------



## kyismaster

Royal Navy sure needs help


----------



## bmgjet

Good try every one.


----------



## solar0987

Good job everyone









I installed ubuntu on a spare drive i hadf and tried to figure out how to work it








someone help me set up fah in ubuntu please


----------



## Juggernaut

Good try guys. Shame we didnt win. I do too feel that the category point system isnt fair.
We folded most points though! No one is taking that away!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrik*
> 
> jedi i got an amd gpu, not sure if a 6850 will cut it for you though xP


BRING IT!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> It would, but you need to fold it at least 20 hours a day.


^Not lying 1 bit.

I fold on the 6850 in TC for for about 22/7 on average to keep up with the rest of them in division 1. I fell in about 5th place out of 10 in the last 2 months I think?


----------



## kyismaster

I really don't suggest folding for TC if that is your only rig you have... Because, you will want to play games and stuff, but you won't be able to, practically forever.


----------



## BWG

Did I win something this year?

PM me if you want to join the team competition folks. Links are in my signature. Way to bring it OCN. I think you all did a fine job. Let's keep growing and take home the MONKEY next year.


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Good job everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed ubuntu on a spare drive i hadf and tried to figure out how to work it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone help me set up fah in ubuntu please


They have the main applications right in Ubuntu Software Center. Just type in FAH, and the main three viewer, client and control pop up. You may need to do some more research or tweaking in order to get some features set up properly, though the client and control should run fine with the default installation. You just need to enable the expert settings inside the client and then set the options the same as you would with the Windows version.

I cannot remember if both clients look similar or not. so I threw in a screen shot of the client as well.


----------



## Rayleyne

ANd now its time to give my rig a rest.... Nah imah play some d3


----------



## Caz

nvm, i am an idiot...


----------



## [kane]Enforce

Thnx for the competition.
It was fun








CYA


----------



## blizzard182cold

yeh huge diff higher core clock and shader clock gave me 7800+ P score were as 900 1800 2200 like i had gives me 9000+ P score now im really confuzzled


----------



## solar0987

mine does not come up with a fah anything in ubuntu software center!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> mine does not come up with a fah anything in ubuntu software center!


LOL because its not in software center.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I really don't suggest folding for TC if that is your only rig you have... Because, you will want to play games and stuff, but you won't be able to, practically forever.


this is why i can't T_T, i´ll just do my normal folding on spare time

thanks anywho guys


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> You have no TC Team Caedder? What happened? I may have a slot opening on my team. Will keep you updated.


Upgraded and no opening for 6Core.









Probably gonna take a short break and concentrate on getting my system set up for 4Ghz and Big Advance. Was considering VM to run it in but I'm on RAID 0 an I have no interest in redoing my RAID to set up VM. Primarily due to my Steam Console making it so I have to download my games all over again should that happen. I tried backing up the information but it just doesn't work and makes me download whether I need to or not.









So anyway it looks like I've got to set up VM in seperate drive. I have one but I have to dig it out and wipe it first.









~Ceadder


----------



## omega17

Why can't you set up a VM on a RAID0 array?


----------



## Adak

Thanks OCN for making the CC all that it turned out to be. The spreadsheet worked, the updates worked, and the graphs were great. Considering the time pressure, that was an extraordinary outcome to the website work!

Well done Zodac, and all the OCN racers! Without a doubt OCN is one of the best racing [email protected] teams, in the entire project.









My team (OCF) was fortunate this year. Several of us had put together 4P systems during the last 6 months. That made a tremendous difference in our production, over last year. Also, we had a *much* better recruiting effort made for the race, this year.

I thought the changes to the scoring system was an improvement over last year, but I've seen several suggestions to change it, in this thread. If you have serious suggestions, please go here:

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=708317

and describe it AND post a small example of what you're describing. Just a broad description isn't enough, I've found.

I'm not trying to be critical of the idea's, I'm just trying to see what idea's folders have for improving the CC.

OCN was the only team that threatened OCF this year, and you managed to do it, day after day, update after update.

Well done!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Why can't you set up a VM on a RAID0 array?


It's partitioned. There is nothing on the 2nd partition. But I'm not sure how to go about this and asked but got no answer. I'm more than comfortable with performing all my own maintenance, just never messed with Linux or Ubuntu before. Don't feel like fragging my OS to get Linux running in VM.









~Ceadder


----------



## omega17

I'm not sure I understand the problem.

As I understand it, the VM runs entirely in a self-contained image, which is stored on any available disk space, whether it be OS or otherwise.


----------



## matroska

I think that Ceadder's problem is trying to create a RAID0 array inside the VM, during the distro install.
If this is the problem, forget the RAID0 array and install the distro as if you were to use a single disk to it. It will still use the speed bump of your RAID0 array if you place the VM's image there


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Lol, I planned to switch over from Ubuntu to Windows to continue folding SMP after my 6904 dropped but ended up fixing my MBR yesterday and half of today.

I think I'll set up a VM next time


----------



## mironccr345

CC was fun, def be back next year!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska*
> 
> I think that Ceadder's problem is trying to create a RAID0 array inside the VM, during the distro install.
> If this is the problem, forget the RAID0 array and install the distro as if you were to use a single disk to it. It will still use the speed bump of your RAID0 array if you place the VM's image there


Mmm actually I think you mean other way round.









But yeah I get what you're saying...

He's my Problem

C: OS
+
Partitioned
A: Bare

=

Two HDD paired in RAID 0

So it should be okay to drop Ubuntu/Linux in A:? From there I can run it in VM mode correct? Or am I missing somethin?

If I'm making this harder than it has to be, it wouldn't be the first time. I tend to overthink these kinds of things.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## arvidab

Mmm, Ceadder, you're overthinkin' things. To run a VM you'd need a program, VMware or VBox are two popular choices here, which you install like a normal program in Windows. And then you make a part of your hard drive a "virtual HDD" for the virtual machine (using an existing partition or making a new NTFS one). So, you got put it on _c:_ or fit it on _a:_.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Mmm, Ceadder, you're overthinkin' things. To run a VM you'd need a program, VMware or VBox are two popular choices here, which you install like a normal program in Windows. And then you make a part of your hard drive a "virtual HDD" for the virtual machine (using an existing partition or making a new NTFS one). So, you got put it on _c:_ or fit it on _a:_.


Which one runs the best?









~Ceadder


----------



## matroska

I think i got it now








The VM's image can be anywhere in both drives as performance will be the same mate. For organization sake i would put it in A:, as i don't like to "store" things in my OS partition, but that's just me


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> mine does not come up with a fah anything in ubuntu software center!


Yup your right. I keep forgetting about the way things are installed in the new versions. I have the FAH folder on my desktop that has the programs inside. If you go to the home site while using Linux, [email protected] , it should have the programs right in front of you for download. Download the client, control and viewer somewhere and then you can click on the .deb extension and the Software Center will install them just as easy as an .EXE in Windows. I cannot remember if you need to set permissions on this process or not. If you do it should be easy to figure out.

They should then show up in Software Center after they are installed. This can come in handy later on if you need to uninstall or re-install. I also noticed just now that in software center, when I type in FAH they have these applications hidden and I needed to click on "Show technical items" in the bottom for them to appear.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adak*
> 
> Thanks OCN for making the CC all that it turned out to be. The spreadsheet worked, the updates worked, and the graphs were great. Considering the time pressure, that was an extraordinary outcome to the website work!
> Well done Zodac, and all the OCN racers! Without a doubt OCN is one of the best racing [email protected] teams, in the entire project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My team (OCF) was fortunate this year. Several of us had put together 4P systems during the last 6 months. That made a tremendous difference in our production, over last year. Also, we had a *much* better recruiting effort made for the race, this year.
> I thought the changes to the scoring system was an improvement over last year, but I've seen several suggestions to change it, in this thread. If you have serious suggestions, please go here:
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=708317
> and describe it AND post a small example of what you're describing. Just a broad description isn't enough, I've found.
> I'm not trying to be critical of the idea's, I'm just trying to see what idea's folders have for improving the CC.
> OCN was the only team that threatened OCF this year, and you managed to do it, day after day, update after update.
> Well done!


GREAT JOB OCF!!! You guys pulled out the stops and slammed! Um next year will be night impossible for you guys though.















+rep for you and yours!


----------



## solar0987

By next year i should have a video card lol

Whoever wins the frozen q ress or the 460 pm me please


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I enjoyed it this year, great job to OCN even if it wasn't 1st


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Which one runs the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


You mean between VMWare and VirtualBox? Performance should be pretty similar, but Vbox have the advantage that you can use the latest version and still use more than 4 cores (VMW needs to be 3.0.0 to be able to use 4-8 cores, later ones only support 4 cores but Vbox will at least go to 16 cores in one VM). I've really only used VMW myself, so I can't really say if there is a performance difference between the two.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Which one runs the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean between VMWare and VirtualBox? Performance should be pretty similar, but Vbox have the advantage that you can use the latest version and still use more than 4 cores (VMW needs to be 3.0.0 to be able to use 4-8 cores, later ones only support 4 cores but Vbox will at least go to 16 cores in one VM). I've really only used VMW myself, so I can't really say if there is a performance difference between the two.
Click to expand...

I can now look up to my previous post and be amazed with the huge amount of dumbness radiating from it...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> mine does not come up with a fah anything in ubuntu software center!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup your right. I keep forgetting about the way things are installed in the new versions. I have the FAH folder on my desktop that has the programs inside. If you go to the home site while using Linux, [email protected] , it should have the programs right in front of you for download. Download the client, control and viewer somewhere and then you can click on the .deb extension and the Software Center will install them just as easy as an .EXE in Windows. I cannot remember if you need to set permissions on this process or not. If you do it should be easy to figure out.
> 
> They should then show up in Software Center after they are installed. This can come in handy later on if you need to uninstall or re-install. I also noticed just now that in software center, when I type in FAH they have these applications hidden and I needed to click on "Show technical items" in the bottom for them to appear.
Click to expand...

Okay so download and install Linux or Ubuntu first?

Then VM?

Sorry but I'm getting confoozed as @#%!.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## matroska

1) Get VirtualBox and a Linux Distro of your choice (Ubuntu or similar are pretty easy to begin with);
2) Install Vbox;
3) Tell Vbox whre you have your Ubuntu .iso and install;
4) Configure Ubuntu for [email protected]









that's pretty summarized, but you'll find a comprehensive guide here. Just use 8 cores instead of 12 and you'll be set









was i good this time around?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Heck yea!
> My GFs rig could use some SLI action.


I could use a 460 over a HD4650 that is 4 years old


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska*
> 
> 1) Get VirtualBox and a Linux Distro of your choice (Ubuntu or similar are pretty easy to begin with);
> 2) Install Vbox;
> 3) Tell Vbox whre you have your Ubuntu .iso and install;
> 4) Configure Ubuntu for [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's pretty summarized, but you'll find a comprehensive guide here. Just use 8 cores instead of 12 and you'll be set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was i good this time around?


You don't need a full linux OS at all. http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-virtualbox.php


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> mine does not come up with a fah anything in ubuntu software center!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup your right. I keep forgetting about the way things are installed in the new versions. I have the FAH folder on my desktop that has the programs inside. If you go to the home site while using Linux, [email protected] , it should have the programs right in front of you for download. Download the client, control and viewer somewhere and then you can click on the .deb extension and the Software Center will install them just as easy as an .EXE in Windows. I cannot remember if you need to set permissions on this process or not. If you do it should be easy to figure out.
> 
> They should then show up in Software Center after they are installed. This can come in handy later on if you need to uninstall or re-install. I also noticed just now that in software center, when I type in FAH they have these applications hidden and I needed to click on "Show technical items" in the bottom for them to appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay so download and install Linux or Ubuntu first?
> 
> Then VM?
> 
> Sorry but I'm getting confoozed as @#%!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

I was just trying to help Solar tie up some loose ends with the Linux distro that was already in use.

If you are starting from scratch, there are some good tutorials that you can use in stead of picking up pieces here and there. If you are not already running a version of Linux, then the VM methods would probably be the best and easiest methods.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska*
> 
> 1) Get VirtualBox and a Linux Distro of your choice (Ubuntu or similar are pretty easy to begin with);
> 2) Install Vbox;
> 3) Tell Vbox whre you have your Ubuntu .iso and install;
> 4) Configure Ubuntu for [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's pretty summarized, but you'll find a comprehensive guide here. Just use 8 cores instead of 12 and you'll be set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was i good this time around?


Much better!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matroska*
> 
> 1) Get VirtualBox and a Linux Distro of your choice (Ubuntu or similar are pretty easy to begin with);
> 2) Install Vbox;
> 3) Tell Vbox whre you have your Ubuntu .iso and install;
> 4) Configure Ubuntu for [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's pretty summarized, but you'll find a comprehensive guide here. Just use 8 cores instead of 12 and you'll be set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was i good this time around?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need a full linux OS at all. http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-virtualbox.php
Click to expand...

But this is also great option, but can be a little trickier to get the corefix working (at least it was for me the first time around).


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Haha, thinkin about takin out a loan for $50000, and building 10 4p opteron rigs.


----------



## arvidab




----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Haha, thinkin about takin out a loan for $50000, and building 10 4p opteron rigs.


Definitely! I mean, that's less than my student loans, and loans paying my electrical bills, so...I'm with ya, doooo it!









ps: wouldn't take that much money, either! Far less (mine was around $2000) for 10 opteron rigs


----------



## juano

So build 20-25 of them then


----------



## loki_reborn

Back pats to all.

Feels good.....MmmmmmHmmmmmmm


----------



## Genyx

Sorry I havnt been folding much! It's been so hot and my temps were getting dangerous!

I need to decide in a lower clock for summer


----------



## Paradigm84

Lower clock, or more fans?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Lower clock, or more fans?


Guess.

This is OVERKILL.NET!!!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

^Exactly!


----------



## ShtKck

Any news on when we should be getting our forum award/post bit thing at the bottom of our posts?

EDIT: And before you ask yes I submitted a screen shot.


----------



## alchemik

^
It'll prob be within a week from now, they've got to go through every email and make sure everything is in order, then there's picking winners for prizes etc...


----------



## zodac

Yeah, prizes will be on Tuesday (assuming I'm around ), and I'll be sending off the list of sig badges on Wednesday. Since I don't add them myself, I can't give an ETA on how long it'll take for them all to appear.


----------



## Caz

So, I was just going over my number...I folded for a total of ~220k...127k from my 2600k, and 92k from my GTX 480. Unfortunately, I found a window where I have like almost 3 days of uncredited points...really strange...like as if I turned my computer off during that time...which I didn't.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Yeah, prizes will be on Tuesday (assuming I'm around ), and I'll be sending off the list of sig badges on Wednesday. Since I don't add them myself, I can't give an ETA on how long it'll take for them all to appear.


People who already have the badge do not get the *Chimp Challenge "Insert Number" X Participant* correct?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I finished a 6903 6904 and 6901 on my 2600K. And I did 110k on my Q9550 + 9800GTX

840k in total.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adak*
> 
> Thanks OCN for making the CC all that it turned out to be. The spreadsheet worked, the updates worked, and the graphs were great. Considering the time pressure, that was an extraordinary outcome to the website work!
> ~ snip~
> Well done!


Thanks Adak. T32 certainly kept us on our toes this year and your Team's win was very well deserved.









We'll be back next year and with the folding god's help... we will relieve you of that Jaded Monkey


----------



## alchemik

I had to stop folding the last 1.5 days just for temp reasons but i prob got 500k over that time. Had to move my tower from top of the desk to under and my temps went up by 8degrees, what airflow can do for temps lol


----------



## Erick Silver

My PSU asploded for thee last few days. No numbers from me since then. Still waiting on the PSU from trumpet-205 to be delivered. Stupid Memorial Day Weekend has USPS delivering it on Tuesday at the earliest. It was shipped Tuesday or Wednesday this last week.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

OMG... my room is sooooo hot.... 2 hours in and my room temps shot up 10.C Its hotter in my room than outside, I just moved my PC back upstairs from the basement, and trying to fold some points for myself now, but DANG is she hot.....


----------



## ghettosuperstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> OMG... my room is sooooo hot.... 2 hours in and my room temps shot up 10.C Its hotter in my room than outside, I just moved my PC back upstairs from the basement, and trying to fold some points for myself now, but DANG is she hot.....


Captain, she can't take no more. Haha rflol.


----------



## bmgjet

How do you get the CC badge on your account, And when will prizes be drawn.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> People who already have the badge do not get the *Chimp Challenge "Insert Number" X Participant* correct?


You should. This is my 3rd CC, so I'm expecting it to change to 3x soon.









Unless they changed something.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> You should. This is my 3rd CC, so I'm expecting it to change to 3x soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they changed something.


Ah. I remember them talking about changing it a while back.


----------



## 66racer

Anyone know how do I go about getting a CC badge for my profile?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone know how do I go about getting a CC badge for my profile?


weeks or wendnesday


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> weeks or wendnesday


As in the coming weeks?


----------



## king8654

i was told eventually


----------



## zodac

I'll be sending the list in a few days; hopefully you'll get them around the weekend.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I'll be sending the list in a few days; hopefully you'll get them around the weekend.


Don't forget the prizes...


----------



## zodac

You mean the prizes which I mentioned in the summary thread?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You mean the prizes which I mentioned in the summary thread?


Until the OP of this thread is updated with the winners, prizes are still on the list of out-standing items.


----------



## zodac

Obviously...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Obviously...


I give it at least next Tuesday...


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Obviously...


Were CC prizes stored in Miami this year?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska*
> 
> Were CC prizes stored in Miami this year?


if so, i'd gladly pick them up


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> if so, i'd gladly pick them up


yea if he's referring to what I think he is that's the joke is that we can't just pick them up. It was before your time.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska*
> 
> Were CC prizes stored in Miami this year?


Better not have been or I'm chasing that little boy down.


----------



## matroska

Yeah, i was mentioning the LiLChris situation... eheh

Did anyone ever talked to him again?

I'm glad to see you here juano







Not long before i went a bit offline you were MIA...


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska*
> 
> Yeah, i was mentioning the LiLChris situation... eheh
> Did anyone ever talked to him again?
> I'm glad to see you here juano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long before i went a bit offline you were MIA...


Nobody that I'm aware of have got ahold of him. I've re brought it up with staff again and things were sounding more generaly more promising in rectifying the situation, but we'll see.

thanks, been back since Jan. Just had lots of computer troubles and very little time to get them fixed.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Ohhhh well if I win...I win If I don't ohhhhhh wellll!!!! I am still gonna fold anyhow. I was looking forward to some upgrades but it may have to come around say............August and then I may be up to keeping pace with folding for the next 4yrs. I am 4yrs behind now







lol

Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## kyismaster

Just saying... if you don't want the keyboard, i'll gladly buy it from you.








its my dream to get it. lol


----------



## insanegg

wat is this?


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanegg*
> 
> wat is this?


Magical heat maker, and hardware destroyer.


----------



## omega17

Duckys!!


----------



## zodac

Prize draw thread is up:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1263220/chimp-challenge-2012-prize-draw/0_100


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Prize draw thread is up:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1263220/chimp-challenge-2012-prize-draw/0_100


Gosh, way to kill the thread!


----------



## zodac

Thread was already dead.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanegg*
> 
> wat is this?


^^^

I thought this was the death of the thread.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Gosh, way to kill the thread!


----------



## TinDaDragon

WAI I NEVER WIN???

GJ People

Good luck on the next one


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> WAI I NEVER WIN???
> GJ People
> Good luck on the next one


You'll always be a winner in my book.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> You'll always be a winner in my book.


Maybe i'll make you a sweater.


----------



## Cord78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> You'll always be a winner in my book.


its the CC, not the Special Olympics.

yes I know.. Imma gonna burn for eternity now. At least we already know who the devil is right zodac?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> WAI I NEVER WIN???
> GJ People
> Good luck on the next one


Didn't you win on your first fold-a-thon?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone know how do I go about getting a CC badge for my profile?


I want this, but I have a short attention span but I don't know what others said about ...

so we wait for it?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I want this, but I have a short attention span but I don't know what others said about ...
> so we wait for it?


was supposed to be batched today or next wednesday.


----------



## Krusher33

or a month from now or come November.


----------



## Nocturin

Mmm k. I'll put my patience hat on.

I didn't care about the prizes (although that ducky keyboard looked mighty tasty) but I want my badge







.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Didn't you win on your first fold-a-thon?


No









And yes, I'd like a [email protected] Sweater xD


----------



## Narokuu

i lost track of time, wow!


----------



## Ceadderman

Any word on prize distributions?









Oh and is there any way badges can get updated to read...

"Chimp Challenge
3x Participant"

...or how many ever times a person participated? For me this is my 3rd.









~Ceadder


----------



## tsm106

I just got my electric bill for last month. There's a _slight_ uptick from the previous month lol.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I just got my electric bill for last month. There's a _slight_ uptick from the previous month lol.


slight?

try about $40







.

It was worth it though.


----------



## BWG

I guess someone volunteer'd me as the prize handler without telling me first, so I'll work on it, but I just got throw into this train today, and I'm not sure what all I need to do. I'm packing up my house and moving this weekend. It's sort of bad timing, but I'll try to take care of it.

I will PM all prize winners and get what I need from you.


----------



## Ceadderman

No PM yet, you're slackin mate.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## BWG

I sure am aren't I. I am moving this weekend. I have a lot of packing to do still. I am hoping I get time at work tomorrow.


----------



## solar0987

Id love my badge


----------



## CravinR1

I went from the winners badge + participant badge to just chimpin winners badge?

Though I do like the Jade Monkey on the Chimpin Champions badge


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I went from the winners badge + participant badge to just chimpin winners badge?
> 
> Though I do like the Jade Monkey on the Chimpin Champions badge


Me too. Glad someone listened when I pointed it out about showing participation should be acknoweldged if you have participated more than once. Good job whoever took notice of this.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Me too. Glad someone listened when I pointed it out about showing participation should be acknoweldged if you have participated more than once. Good job whoever took notice of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I just want my 1x participant badge


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Me too. Glad someone listened when I pointed it out about showing participation should be acknoweldged if you have participated more than once. Good job whoever took notice of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want my 1x participant badge
Click to expand...

Yup. Me too


----------



## CravinR1

I'm glad I have the chimp champin badge, but something saying i've participated 3x would be nice also.

But keep the jade monkey chimpin champions badge before any other







:thumb:


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

?????? I am missing my original CC badge(s). I folded on the first but never verified it and now my last yr badge is missing.

Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Me too. Glad someone listened when I pointed it out about showing participation should be acknoweldged if you have participated more than once. Good job whoever took notice of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want my 1x participant badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Me too
Click to expand...

Same.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Me too. Glad someone listened when I pointed it out about showing participation should be acknoweldged if you have participated more than once. Good job whoever took notice of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want my 1x participant badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same.
Click to expand...

Only special people get special treatment. You guys should know this by now.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Me too. Glad someone listened when I pointed it out about showing participation should be acknoweldged if you have participated more than once. Good job whoever took notice of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want my 1x participant badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only special people get special treatment. You guys should know this by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

We are but the bottom feeders. (Or is that bottom folders?)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Me too. Glad someone listened when I pointed it out about showing participation should be acknoweldged if you have participated more than once. Good job whoever took notice of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want my 1x participant badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only special people get special treatment. You guys should know this by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are but the bottom feeders. (Or is that bottom folders?)
Click to expand...

Well if usins don't ride the short yellow bus like I does, then uins ain't special.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I just want my 1x participant badge


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Same.


^ Was wonderin' if this was still a work in progress. Found my answer.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> ?????? I am missing my original CC badge(s). I folded on the first but never verified it and now my last yr badge is missing.
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


Yeah, I somehow lost my badge for participating in 2011. Maybe it has something to do with changing it out with a new badge? I'm not sure.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> ?????? I am missing my original CC badge(s). I folded on the first but never verified it and now my last yr badge is missing.
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I somehow lost my badge for participating in 2011. Maybe it has something to do with changing it out with a new badge? I'm not sure.
Click to expand...

But some peoples badges changed without disappearing at all.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> ^ Was wonderin' if this was still a work in progress. Found my answer.


Yea... doesn't look like it's going to happen. I posted proof in the sign-up thread (search for my name) but never emailed zodac with the same proof (didn't know I had too and when i found out it was too late).

Oh well. I'm glad I got to do some good with my system before it went caput (not due to folding).


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yea... doesn't look like it's going to happen. I posted proof in the sign-up thread (search for my name) but never emailed zodac with the same proof (didn't know I had too and when i found out it was too late).
> Oh well. I'm glad I got to do some good with my system before it went caput (not due to folding).


The original sign up requirements should have been enough to get the badge. Looks like PPP for this stuff, fortunately it was a good cause or people would be upset. I just happened to think about it, think my second post since it ended ha.


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually you're only half right. You had to sign up and then show proof of your taking part in Chimpin showing 50% completion of client with proof of your OCN membership and system running the client under OCN Chimpin.









As per the badge discussion, I got mynes w/o it disappearing.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> The original sign up requirements should have been enough to get the badge. Looks like PPP for this stuff, fortunately it was a good cause or people would be upset. I just happened to think about it, think my second post since it ended ha.


Well I was doing 30-40kppd when my GPU's WU didn't fail







(for a week). Nowhere as much as some of the heavy hitters, but









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually you're only half right. You had to sign up and then show proof of your taking part in Chimpin showing 50% completion of client with proof of your OCN membership and system running the client under OCN Chimpin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per the badge discussion, I got mynes w/o it disappearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I was number 441 on the list in the sign-up thread.

I didn't know I had to email proof until after the competition and and the work that zodac had I didn't want to bother (so I missed the chance for prizes,







).

So who's ear do I whisper to at least get my badge?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually you're only half right. You had to sign up and then show proof of your taking part in Chimpin showing 50% completion of client with proof of your OCN membership and system running the client under OCN Chimpin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per the badge discussion, I got mynes w/o it disappearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That's what I mean, it was part of the requirement to sign up. I did both and still no badge, not worried just apparently the system they used did not work well.


----------



## Mongol

I never got mine either so...


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks like there are a lot of things that need to be caught up on for Chimpin. Cause my PPal prize still hasn't been completed. I'm reasonably sure I'm not the only one either.









~Ceadder


----------



## BodenM

I didn't get mine either








Oh well, I'll keep waiting


----------



## klewlis1

Same here i haven't received mine either. It would be nice to see it down there one the bottom of my page one of these days.


----------



## Narokuu

agreed


----------



## ryan w

Same Here


----------



## axipher

We appreciate everyone patience on this matter, we are working on a system to roll out the badges as the current system of manually entering them is becoming far too much work with the growing number of participants.


----------



## klewlis1

I appreciate all you guys work on this matter but i think you all could have manually added all the badges by now, for all the time its taken you all to try to figure out how to do it an easier way.
Not trying to knock you or offend anyone working on this. Hell i'd help if i could .


----------



## Diber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klewlis1*
> 
> I appreciate all you guys work on this matter but i think you all could have manually added all the badges by now, for all the time its taken you all to try to figure out how to do it an easier way.
> Not trying to knock you or offend anyone working on this. Hell i'd help if i could .


Well, the problem is, next year, when there are nearly / over one thousand people, they'd hit this issue all over again... It's the future they're thinkin' about mate









Hey, now there's an idea... Recruit volunteers! They can moderate the forums, organize the team comp... Oh wait.....









As for the badge... I fold for the cure, badge is a nice extra, but don't bother with it if you've literally anything else to do guys. A few pixels aren't going to make or break me as a folder.









Also:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> We appreciate everyone patience on this matter, we are working on a system to roll out the badges as the current system of manually entering them is becoming far too much work with the *growing number of participants.*


Awesome news


----------



## wirefox

When is the next chimp challenge - badges are overrated fold fold fold









Edit: oh where is my badge


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diber*
> 
> Well, the problem is, next year, when there are nearly / over one thousand people, they'd hit this issue all over again... It's the future they're thinkin' about mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, now there's an idea... Recruit volunteers! They can moderate the forums, organize the team comp... Oh wait.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the badge... I fold for the cure, badge is a nice extra, but don't bother with it if you've literally anything else to do guys. A few pixels aren't going to make or break me as a folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> Awesome news


yup, My power bill is my badge









if I get my chimp badge, fine, if not, fine. its about the research for me, and points, but mostly research.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> yup, My power bill is my badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I get my chimp badge, fine, if not, fine. its about the research for me, and points, but mostly research.


QFT

Love the idea that my rig does more than just game


----------



## axipher

The problem isn't that we've had enough time to do it. You need someone to dedicated a massive chunk of time to sit down and go through and update all the badges with X numbers of times participant then put that in the system.

Hold tight guys, we will get it all sorted out.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The problem isn't that we've had enough time to do it. You need someone to dedicated a massive chunk of time to sit down and go through and update all the badges with X numbers of times participant then put that in the system.
> 
> Hold tight guys, we will get it all sorted out.


Yeah yeah sure sure and we'll all be living in Condos on the Moon next year at this time.









Prizes were hit and miss so I expect the same here. Not that it's life altering though.










~Ceadder


----------



## Krusher33

I wasn't so concerned with mine getting updated. I'm more concerned with the fact that I lost mine from last year. I think I remember it took several months before it appeared so I expected that.


----------



## klewlis1

Dont get me wrong i was speaking for the folders that complain about not having there badges, i could care less if i get a badge. I fold to find a cure for cancer. My dad died 3 yrs ago from cancer and he was my idle and to this day i am still not over the loss of him and prolly never will be. Sorry if i said some things that was taken the wrong way i didnt mean to ruffle any feathers. I'd do what ever i can to help this community


----------



## nvidiaftw12

It would be nice to have a badge by now...


----------



## Narokuu

=(


----------



## Nocturin

did someone say badge?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It would be nice to have a badge by now...


This.


----------



## Krusher33

Badges are just your imagination.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Badges are just your imagination.


OCN will surely deliver...


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> OCN will surely deliver...


----------



## BWG

Badges are still being developed with huddler. It's going to be a while before a suitable badge system is in place, sorry.


----------



## juano

How many participants were there this year versus last year? Maybe this year's should be done manually and have this badge system ready by next year.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Badges


ftfy


----------



## BWG

504

No one on staff wants to do it manually. There is a good 3000 users who need badges or updated ones.


----------



## superericla

I could do it. I really have too much free time on my hands...


----------



## BWG

Become a moderator and you may be able.


----------



## superericla

Easier said than done.


----------



## BeefCurtins

.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It would be nice to have a badge by now...


now maybe??


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It would be nice to have a badge by now...
> 
> 
> 
> now maybe??
Click to expand...

It has been fixed for awhile now. You just need to pm Axipher and he'll message Enterprise.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266066/folding-badges-for-2012-chimp-challenge/0_50


----------



## ryan w

awesome !!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It has been fixed for awhile now. You just need to pm Axipher and he'll message Enterprise.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266066/folding-badges-for-2012-chimp-challenge/0_50


Ah thanks, completely forgot about it.


----------



## Krusher33




----------

